# Was gibt der Winterstein noch her?



## astra_Captain (1. September 2004)

Moin,

habe nun mein altes Centurion wieder flott gemacht. Es stand ca. 3 Jahre im Keller und nun bin ich wieder "geil" aufs biken.
Neulich habe ich mal zwei Touren von 40km und 50km gemacht. Das war aber viel Strasse und ausgebaute Wege. Der Freund mit dem ich gefahren bin holt sich schnell eine Erkältung, fährt desswegen erstmal nicht mehr. Aus diesem Grund war ich neulich mal auf dem Wintstein unterwegs.

Erstmal hoch zum Turm und dann den Kuhkopf hoch, bei der Hütte runtergeschlichen (ohje..) und dann weiter die Waldwege lang, den Saufkopf hoch und querfeldein auf der anderen Seite runter zum Wellenberg. Zum Schluss dann ab der Kapersburg den Limes lang, zwischendrin hoch zum Turm und die nicht so harte/steile Abfahrt runter. Das war es schon? Gibt es auf dem Winterstein noch mehr Trials die ich nicht kenne?..aber war zwischendrin schon sehr fertig...

Gruß
Jens


----------



## WODAN (1. September 2004)

astra_Captain schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> habe nun mein altes Centurion wieder flott gemacht. Es stand ca. 3 Jahre im Keller und nun bin ich wieder "geil" aufs biken.
> Neulich habe ich mal zwei Touren von 40km und 50km gemacht. Das war aber viel Strasse und ausgebaute Wege. Der Freund mit dem ich gefahren bin holt sich schnell eine Erkältung, fährt desswegen erstmal nicht mehr. Aus diesem Grund war ich neulich mal auf dem Wintstein unterwegs.
> ...



Guden!
Weiß zwar nicht ob ich der richtige Ansprechpartner für Touren bin, aber meine kleine Hausrunde rund um den Winterstein besteht aus lauter genialen Singletrails.
Von Bad Nauheim>Hochwaldkrankenhaus>Fußgängerbrücke über A5>Übungsplatz US Army>Kompletter Forstweg bis hoch zum Platz wo der hölzerne Aussichtsturm mal stand (oder hoffentlich bald wieder steht)>Treppen runter>kompletter Singeltrail bis Nähe Übrungsplatz US Army>Singletrail parallel der Hauptstraße Richtung Raststätte Wetterau>Straße Richtung Bad Nauheim>Direkt nach dem Waldanfang rechts rein>bis zu den Waldteichen oberhalb es Hochwaldkrankenhauses>nach Hause
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astra_Captain (2. September 2004)

Moin, 

das hoert sich gut an.
_">Treppen runter>kompletter Singeltrail bis Nähe Übrungsplatz US Army>Singletrail parallel der Hauptstraße Richtung Raststätte Wetterau>"_ Der erste Trail soll wohl in ca. 2-3 Minuten zu fahren sein. Setzt der naechste Lueckenlos an oder muss man noch ueber eine Strasse/Weg ??

Gruß
Jens


----------



## WODAN (3. September 2004)

astra_Captain schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> das hoert sich gut an.
> _">Treppen runter>kompletter Singeltrail bis Nähe Übrungsplatz US Army>Singletrail parallel der Hauptstraße Richtung Raststätte Wetterau>"_ Der erste Trail soll wohl in ca. 2-3 Minuten zu fahren sein. Setzt der naechste Lueckenlos an oder muss man noch ueber eine Strasse/Weg ??
> ...



Ist auch gut.
Zwischendurch kreuzen eigentlich immer kleinere Trails und 3x größere Starßen.
Das packst Du nicht in 2-3min.


----------



## oldrizzo (10. September 2004)

na sieh einer an....... gibts hier noch mehr wintersteiner........ 
ich fahre wechselnde touren. mal mehr trails, mal mehr waldautobahn und ich finde davon hats hier jede menge. die topspots hat wodan schon genannt, aber es gibt auch einige trails die er ausliess. so zum beispiel der trail ins vogeltal (langenhain) vom römerturm, desweiteren gibt es einen netten trail direkt vom aero club bad nauheim der an den waldteichen endet. der länste trail ist zweifelsohne der vom holzturm (obwohl es von dort noch mind. 3 weitere abfahrten gibt), dieser lässt sich optimal mit dem trail ins vogeltal verbinden. da hat man auch länger mit zu tun. der vogetaltrail ist allerdings sehr zugewachsen. als spielwiese ist der übungsplatz rechts der kreuzung der forststrasse zum forsthaus zu empfehlen. vor kurzem bin ich auf eine trailabfahrt richtung rosbach gestossen, die ich aber troz allem suchen nicht mehr finde. kennt die einer von euch?


----------



## WODAN (10. September 2004)

Guden!



			
				oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> so zum beispiel der trail ins vogeltal (langenhain) vom römerturm



Ich glaube Du meinst den Limes, sehr schöner Trail, wenn er nicht gerade zugewachsen ist.



			
				oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> desweiteren gibt es einen netten trail direkt vom aero club bad nauheim der an den waldteichen endet.



Hatte ich aber erwähnt in meiner Hausrunde   

Vielleicht trifft man sich mal!
Gruss


----------



## oldrizzo (11. September 2004)

@wodan ... jepp, ich meine den limes  nur wenn ich limes sage, wissen viele nicht, dass sich dahinter ein trail verbirgt.

achso, das hats du gemeint.... steht ja auch gross da, dass du untem am hochwald rauskommst.... jaja, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil...... 

bis bald im wald....


----------



## Fahrrad (4. Oktober 2004)

juhu es gibt wintersteinler *gg*
wenn du dort oben unterwegs bin fahre ich 80% nur auf trails. wenn du von der besfestigten straße trails in den wald verschwinden siehst fahr einfach mal hinein so lernst du die vielfalt vom WS kennnen  
aber die anderen haben ja schon viele tipps gegeben.
meine persönlichen favoriten: holzturm gerade hinunter voll speed liegt aber leider ein baumstamm muss ich mal mit der "säge" kommen 
 
oder der trail der  um den turm geht, den immer gerade aus bis zum forsthaus dann den beschriebenden trial links neber der panzerstraße hinunter hacken. dann an der raststätte vorbei bis zur kreutzung wo es links zum fluplatz geht. dort fährst du rechts und sofort links hinein auch ein sehr schöner trail!!   kommst wie gesagt bei den teichen raus!!  

aber es gibt ja so viel da oben musst mal in richtung marienkapelle  dort gibt es auch  sehr abwechslungsreiches gelände oder der trial am römerturm hinunter!!



tipp: kauf dir mal eine gescheide karte von der region!


----------



## astra_Captain (5. Oktober 2004)

Also ich kann sogar zwei Karten bieten   Sind zwar Army-Karten, aber da ist auch alles drauf   
Der Römerturm, von dem hier die Rede ist, ist das der welcher in Richtung Häuserkampf steht?
Den Limes kann man doch von der Kapersburg bis zum Römerturm und noch weiter fahren oder gibt es andere Sperren ausser Gräser und Bäume, die den Weg evt. versperren   
Ist eigenltich schonmal einer vom Förster angehalten worden   

Gruss
Jens


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Oktober 2004)

morsche ihrs,

ne, von förstern nicht. allerdings schon von pilze suchenden gesellen. das war sehr lustig, denn ich kamm gerade aus einem trail und kreuzte einen waldweg (richtung kapersburg) und hinter mir schreits: halten sie doch mal an..... ich hielt auch tatsächlich und fragte mich, was nun zu erwarten wäre. da kam ein älteres ehepaar auf mich zu und fragte mich, ob ich den auf meinem weg über den trail nicht eine lohnenswerte pilzsammelstelle entdeckt hätte. hatte ich nicht und so verneinte ich, aber es war eine nette, kurze unterhaltung. @ astra wo bekommst du denn army karten her und in welchem massstab sind die? @ fahrrag a gscheide korten hob i a net..... was radelst du denn aufm berg? 

hat man euch den schon mal gesehen.....? also ich fahre meist ein rotes trek fuel 80 oder ein rotes schwinn hardtail und bin oft am kuhkopf zum rasten.


----------



## astra_Captain (5. Oktober 2004)

Also ich fahre ein schwarzes Centurion Weasel mit gelben Bremsen und einem Bell Helm, alles von 1996  
Die Army_Karten (1:25.000 und 1:50.000) habe ich im Laufe der Jahre gefunden, da ich frueher als kleiner Bub immer mit meinen Eltern auf dem Winterstein zwecks Patronensammeln unterwegs war   

Das mit den Pilzsammlern freut mich. Aber die Förster/Waldmenschen haben hier schon ein wenig komisch geschaut, als ich den Limes von Butzbach in Richtung Hausen bin   

Diese Jahr war ich seit langem mal wieder oben und auf der Suche nach Trails.
Bislang bin ich nur den Limes von der Kapersburg in Richtung Forsthaus gefahren und mittendrin hoch zum Funkturm und dann vor dem Holzturm (der weg ist) den weniger steilen Trail (Holzschranke davor) runter bis zum Forsthaus. Das war schon eine feine Sache, aber fuer den Spassfaktor zu kurz und leider fuer meine Kondition zu "lang/ungewohnt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (6. Oktober 2004)

@astra dabei hast du doch vor deiner nase den idealen trainingsberg.... also trainieren, trainieren, trainieren........ die abfahrten sind leider gefühlsmässig immer kürzer als die auffahrten.  aber nimm mal den schmalen trail direkt vor dem ex-holzturm, der kurvige. der ist recht lang und bietet viel spass, besonders im unteren teil. nachteil dabei ist, dass man mehrfach wanderwege kreuzt, an denen man, nicht nur dem förster zu liebe, etwas langsamer fahren sollte.


----------



## Fahrrad (7. Oktober 2004)

der trail ist wirklich schein=)
da kann man runterhacken.

wenn man von richtung kuhkopf hinauf zum funkturm fährt dann rechts um die kurve der asphaltstraße und gerade aus ind den etwas breiteren trail!!und immer gerade aus nicht nach links abbiegen zum holzturm!! geradeaus hinunter irgendwann kommt ihr dann wieder auf die panzerstraße. sehr schöner downhill

am dienstag war ich 2 stunden oben da waren wieder schätzungsweise 60-80 amerikaner da oben wandern in voller uniform.
dann stochern die andauernd mit ihren waffen umher  irgendwann schiesen die noch auf dich=) die sehen in jedem einen boesen



PS: eigentlich könnte man ein sessellift an den winterstein bauen


----------



## astra_Captain (7. Oktober 2004)

ahso...also vor der "Erhöhung/Platou" runter. Liegen dort keine Baeume quer? Den Parallelweg habe ich mal hochgeschoben, hilft aber auch nicht   

Soso waren die Amis wandern. Lass die nur rumstochern, die koennen auch schiessen. Du solltest dann nur >20 Meter weg sein   
Ausserdem ist es doch auf eigene Gefahr und zu Uebungszeiten verboten  

Ist es nicht ein bisschen kalt um zu fahren, was habt Ihr fuer Kleidung? Kann man was alltagliches nehmen, also keinen spezielle Bikekleidung?

Bis dann
Jens


----------



## Fahrrad (7. Oktober 2004)

wenn da bäume liegen sollten muss ich mal wieder sägen gehen =)


zur kleidung:
ich fahre immernoch in kurzer hose und oben habe ich halt eine winddichte weste an oder zieht  lange funktionsunterwäsche unters trikot. aber denk drann bergrunter immer was warmes drüber da du geschwitzt bist sonst holst du dir ruckzuck eine erkältung


----------



## WODAN (7. Oktober 2004)

Fahrrad schrieb:
			
		

> wenn da bäume liegen sollten muss ich mal wieder sägen gehen =)



Da springt man drüber


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Oktober 2004)

jo, die amis sind aber auch nur eine frage der zeit...... hehehe...... zu den klamotten: wichtig.... funktionsklamotten sollten es schon sein, bei den hosen ist es mir persönlich nicht so wichtig, dafür achte ich auf die verpackung des oberkörpers und dazu gehören meiner meinung:

bike unterhemd (gore, odlo): hält schon warm und muss straff sitzen, transportiert den schweiss vom körper weg.

bike shirt: sitzt bei mir recht locker, ist von fox und kurzärmelig

wenn es kälter wird: armlinge (sehr praktisch)

wenn es noch kälter wird: microfleece oder langarmtrikot

für abfahrten: windweste.

handschuhe fahre ich ganzjährig langfingrig. 

meistens trage ich tights mit polster von nike, dazu beinlinge und manchmal eine baggyshort drüber. nächtes jahr werde ich mir aber mal eine kurze bikehose im baggystyle zulegen.

auf dem kopf trage ich den allseits beliebten buff (sieht aus wie eine zerschnittene leggins und ich bin mir sicher, dass es auch sowas ist)

einen tip: wenn du kohlemässig auf sparflamme koche willst, hole dir die klamotten von aldi, lidl oder tchibo. die taugen schon gut. ich habe mir vor kurzem bei aldi eine laufjacke geholt und hatte diese schon zweimal im einsatz und muss sagen, sie ist jeden cent der 25 euro wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astra_Captain (8. Oktober 2004)

@Wodan: Ueber Baeume springen dauert bei mir noch etwas, bin froh, wenn ich einen Ast schaffe   

@OldRizzo: Meinst Du den Hausberg als idealen Trainingsberg?

@Fahrrad: Woher kommst Du denn?

Danke fuer eure Tips    Werde meinen Kleiderschrank pruefen, ob dort etwas fuer die kaltere Jarheszeit taugliches drin ist. Aber die Arm- und Beinlinge hoeren sich vielversprechend an. Gibt es eine gute und guenstige Adresse, wo man die beziehen kann?


----------



## Fahrrad (8. Oktober 2004)

@WODAN
ich sehe du hast ein dh bike da kann man dort auch hinüber springen. aber du wirst wohl kaum über den baumstamm springen der quer über den direkten weg vom forsthaus zum Holzturm oben liegt. und wenn ist das auch schön aber ich mit meinem race bike komm da nicht rüber und ich fahr schon bergab wie ein geisteskranker =)    wird höchse zeit das mal ein anderes bike in den stall kommt =)

@astra_Captain
ich komm aus dem allseits bekannten ockstadt!!!

@oldrizzo
lange handschuhe sind sowieso viel hübscher


----------



## WODAN (8. Oktober 2004)

Fahrrad schrieb:
			
		

> @WODAN
> ich sehe du hast ein dh bike da kann man dort auch hinüber springen. aber du wirst wohl kaum über den baumstamm springen der quer über den direkten weg vom forsthaus zum Holzturm oben liegt. und wenn ist das auch schön aber ich mit meinem race bike komm da nicht rüber und ich fahr schon bergab wie ein geisteskranker =)    wird höchse zeit das mal ein anderes bike in den stall kommt =)



Soso, ein Nachbar!
Ich fahre am Winterstein meistens mit meinem Hardtail (>15kg), aber damit komme ich trotzdem drüber


----------



## Fahrrad (8. Oktober 2004)

@WODAN
wo wohnst du denn? 
für mich ist der baumstamm auf jedenfall ein bissl zu hoch =)
das möchte ich sehen wie du dort rüber gehst =)


----------



## WODAN (8. Oktober 2004)

Fahrrad schrieb:
			
		

> @WODAN
> wo wohnst du denn?
> für mich ist der baumstamm auf jedenfall ein bissl zu hoch =)
> das möchte ich sehen wie du dort rüber gehst =)




<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
Siehe in meinem Profil!


----------



## Fahrrad (8. Oktober 2004)

ohh oke


----------



## Fahrrad (10. Oktober 2004)

was ist los? Gestern und heute biken gewesen und fast keinen anderen biker getroffen =)
fahren die alle nicht mehr wenn es kalt wird?


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Oktober 2004)

@fahrrad doch, doch.... ich bin aber am samstag gefahren und zwar richtung usingen..... und sonntags gehe ich laufen....... natürlich wird gefahren, wenn es kalt wird, nur mit nässe habe ich nicht so den vertrag....


----------



## astra_Captain (11. Oktober 2004)

Also die Email Benachrichtigung von diesem Board ist echt seltsam, mal bekommt man eine Mail wenn eine neue Antwort vorhanden ist und mal nicht   

Wann fahrt Ihr denn meistens dort oben rum, eher unter der Woche oder überwiegend Wochenends?

Wenn das Wetter sich diese Woche mal hält, wollte ich auch mal wieder dort oben meien Kondition aufbessern   

@OldRizzo: Meinst Du den Hausberg als idealen Trainingsberg?


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Oktober 2004)

@ astra jo, genau den meine ich....... da kann man recht schön an seiner kondition feilen.... recht steil und im oberen teil sehr trailig und meist matschig (auch im sommer) ..... ich war da erst einmal oben, fands aber ganz gut.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrrad (11. Oktober 2004)

hoffentlich bleibt das wetter noch einigermasen gut, dann kann ich auch nochmal den herbst genießen. und die trials unsicher machen

kann ich nur recht geben, der hausberg ist ideal wenn du mal nicht so viel zeit hast und willst nur mal tempo bolzen. kurze giftige anstiege und gute trials =)


----------



## astra_Captain (11. Oktober 2004)

mmhh der Hausberg hat gute Trails? Dann habe ich was verpasst...wo sind die? Habe bislang erst einen entdeckt. Also die Strasse runter Richtung Hoch-Weisel und dann kurz vor Ende links rein und dem Wanderweg folgen...da geht es gut ab, aber sonst ?!? Aber ich benötige ja soweiso neue Brillengläser


----------



## oldrizzo (12. Oktober 2004)

morsche ihrs.... also am hausberg ist mir keine gute abfahrt bekannt..... dafür aber eine auffahrt, zunächst auf fahrbaren waldwegen, dann aber auf unbefestigten, ausgefahrenen, schlammigen, verholzten forstwegen, da braucht man dann eine xtra portion technik und kondition.  ansonsten werde ich heute mal wieder fahren..... und zwar so gegen mittach, richtung usingen vielleicht wieder oder aber auch mal wieder richtung saalburg. also eher tourig als trailig. mal ein bisschen ga trainieren.


----------



## Fahrrad (12. Oktober 2004)

wer sucht der findet   

genießt das WETTER


----------



## faulerflex (16. Oktober 2004)

sachen gibbet...bin auch aus B.N. und fahr regelmäßig den WS hoch. Wir fahren über den Kuhkopf zum Ex Holzturm und dann Trail runter...am unteren ende fahren wir dann entweder rechts wieder iun den Wald den zweiten teil also an der aBZWEIGUNG große Waldautobahn von gaanz unten nach gaanz oben und nach Waldhaus. Da rechts rein ist ein trail bis zur blauen brücke oder noch eine Straße weiter runter sur Kreuzung Waldautobahn Panzerstraße da 20 meter weiter geht nen trail links rein der unten beim reiterhof rauskommt...unten gehts dann mit dem Pferdeweg wie er bei uns heißt weiter.

Fahren tu ich nen Giant NRS2 in rot und tragen meist ganz untypische lange Aldihosen (ZIP,recht leicht, Winddicht und bequem) sowie in letzter zeit nen Fleecepulli also nicht gleich als CC´ler erkennbar. Aber aufgrund von Jo fahren wir in lezter Zeit meist Nachts...also wenn euch 2x 20Watt Scheinwerfer entgegen kommen....Förster ham we4 noch keinen gesehen...nur ne Blutlache...


----------



## Jozim (16. Oktober 2004)

hallo!
hab den thread irgendwie übersehn, muss mich dennoch auch mal zu wort melden.

@oldrizzo: sagmal, bist du der vom herbstmarkt? ich hab da den roten fox pullover angehabt...

tja, die (bisher) besten trails sind schon genannt worden und ich kann mich in bezug auf limes, pferdeweg und holztumtrail eigentlich nur anschließen.

man müsste auch mal ein treffen organisieren, oder sehe ich das falsch?
gruß,
TR


----------



## faulerflex (16. Oktober 2004)

wie jetzt?
heiste net JOZ hier??
Oder sehe ich das falsch wer du bist????


----------



## Jozim (16. Oktober 2004)

ne, joz heis ich nur im icq. hier bin ich ToastedRim


----------



## faulerflex (16. Oktober 2004)

naja im RL biste wohl auch eher Joz...oder?
Gut zu wissen...wann den treffen...Herr Klippenklatscher  ;-P  ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jozim (16. Oktober 2004)

weiss ich noch nicht. im moment ist das wetter ja eh bescheiden. aber die kälte sollte weniger problematisch sein, oder?


----------



## faulerflex (16. Oktober 2004)

kälte is für mich kein Prob...aber ich schieb ja auch net gergauf...ich radel....na gut du fährst auto...


----------



## oldrizzo (17. Oktober 2004)

@ toastedrim: herbstmarkt? never! auf volksfesten treibe ich mich seltenst rum..... 

@ faulerflex: ich bike lieber am tag :::  ::: ist eine reine geschmackssache, bzw. liegts auch daran, dass ich keine beleuchtung habe. mal sehen ob ich mir diesen winter mal was leiste.

treffen ist immer gut. wobei ich mit meinem cc-fully beim dh ganz klar einstecken werde. aber wer runter fährt, muss ja auch wieder hoch..... 

gestern hat sich das gebiet rund um den w-stein mal wieder als äusserst tückisch erwiesen. dank des regens, sind einige trails nur noch bedingt fahrbar. geflogen bin ich nicht, aber es macht auch nicht so viel spass, wenn die rs pilot anfängt zu schlagen weil man dank nässe kreuz und quer über trails schreddert. dazu ist das leichtbau teil einfach nicht gemacht. aber ich muss auch noch schwer an meiner technik bei nässe arbeiten. 

also, ich achte in zukunft mal auf eure bikes. ich sehe nach cc aus, habe immer einen blauen buff mit edelweiss an, einen ked helm (blau), eine blaue windweste, einen braunen fleece, kurze nike-tights (noch), beinlinge in schwarz und fahre mit einem trek fuel 80 in rot/weiss (wie die pommes). wenn ihr also einen fluchenden, scheppernden sound hört, wenn ihr in der nähe der kuhkopfhütte seid, dann bin ich das, beim versuch die mistkehre der abfahrt direkt vor der hütte ohne fuss auf dem bodeb zu nehmen.  bis dahin, open trails


----------



## faulerflex (17. Oktober 2004)

@oldrizzo...hab die Gardenalampe nachgebaut die hier woanders gut erklärt wird..hat mich alles in allem ca. 60 gekostet...ich fahr mit nem Roten cc-fully..Giant NRS2...und mit mir meist ein Blaues Trek Fuel 90
und das mit der beschissenen nässe kann ich nur bestätigen...war auch unterwegs..war sehr nervig..ich werd mir wohl bald mal endlich neue schlappen zulegen meine teile die im momen drauf sind machen nix wenn des schlammig wird. da reagiert nix mehr.


----------



## Jozim (17. Oktober 2004)

@oldrizzo: schade. mich hat da jemand mit nem trek angesprochen, ich sollte doch am folgenden montag zum zweiradcenter kommen. (es war keine zeit um nummern auszutauschen) leider hatte ich nen arzttermien und konnte net zum center fahren.

achwas, flex, der regen macht das ganze doch erst so richtig formbar. waren heute oben und haben gebaut.
am dienstag werden wir mit kamera und digicam hoch fahren. so gegen nachmittag.


----------



## WODAN (17. Oktober 2004)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> achwas, flex, der regen macht das ganze doch erst so richtig formbar. waren heute oben und haben gebaut.
> am dienstag werden wir mit kamera und digicam hoch fahren. so gegen nachmittag.



Guden!

Was baut Ihr denn so? Und wo? 
Wenns nicht gerade aus Eimern schüttet, fahre ich die Woche auch mal wieder öfters auf den Winterstein.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jozim (17. Oktober 2004)

gude wodan
bisher beläufts sich nur auf auf zwei kicker. der eine ist ähnlich dem sprungloch an der weberhütte. der andere ein normaler kicker mit landung in einen hang rein.

sorry, wegbeschreibung poste ich hier nicht, da ich a) selbst nicht genau weiss, wie man da hinkommt und b) das ganze wohl schneller weg wäre, als dass es gebaut wurde.

heute wars echt gut, der regen ist einem kaum aufgefallen, da alles von den bäumen abgefangen wird. die allgemeine situation am w-stein ist aber dennoch sehr creamy


----------



## WODAN (17. Oktober 2004)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> gude wodan
> bisher beläufts sich nur auf auf zwei kicker. der eine ist ähnlich dem sprungloch an der weberhütte. der andere ein normaler kicker mit landung in einen hang rein.
> 
> sorry, wegbeschreibung poste ich hier nicht, da ich a) selbst nicht genau weiss, wie man da hinkommt und b) das ganze wohl schneller weg wäre, als dass es gebaut wurde.
> ...



Ich hätte so viele Ideen für eine flüssige Strecke, aber dafür wären etwas größere Bauwerke nötig   
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder!
Gruß


----------



## dh-fabrikk (18. Oktober 2004)

Moin Wodan!Also ich muss sagen größere Bauwerke brauch ich nicht.

Man muss halt nur das Maximum aus den jetzigen Verhältnissen rausholen.

Hatte gestern mit Toasted Rim nen riesen Spass.Also dabei sein ist Wichtiger 

als nur endlose postings.Mfg Die Farikk


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Oktober 2004)

@ wodan: mir kommen auch des öfteren ideen, wenn ich am winterstein rumkurve. möglichkeiten gäbe es genug. aber trotz allem sehe ich das ähnlich wie toastedrim. ein paar kleinere sachen fallen weniger auf, bleiben daher auch stehen und sind (meistens) noch naturverträglich, so dass man sich da nicht anhören muss, man würde den ganzen wald zerstören. ich glaube nicht, dass wir in den nächsten jahren mit einer auch nur halblegalen ausgebauten strecke am wi rechnen dürfen. auch wenn so ein northshore trail spass mache würde.  naja, vielleicht irre ich mich ja auch und es liegen entsprechende anträge beim forstamt rum, wer weiss.....


----------



## dh-fabrikk (18. Oktober 2004)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> @ wodan: mir kommen auch des öfteren ideen, wenn ich am winterstein rumkurve. möglichkeiten gäbe es genug. aber trotz allem sehe ich das ähnlich wie toastedrim. ein paar kleinere sachen fallen weniger auf, bleiben daher auch stehen und sind (meistens) noch naturverträglich, so dass man sich da nicht anhören muss, man würde den ganzen wald zerstören. ich glaube nicht, dass wir in den nächsten jahren mit einer auch nur halblegalen ausgebauten strecke am wi rechnen dürfen. auch wenn so ein northshore trail spass mache würde.  naja, vielleicht irre ich mich ja auch und es liegen entsprechende anträge beim forstamt rum, wer weiss.....





@old rizzo:Genau so siehts aus.Heute frisch geshapt,morgen wieder von irgen-

deinem Taunus-Yeti wieder zerstört oder von CC-Suckern rund gefahren weil

nicht die nötigen Skills haben die Bauwerke anständig zu rippen und vor lauter

Frust so zu sagen als kleinen Bonus noch alles zerstören was man in 

mühevoller Kleinstarbeit erarbeitet hatt.Aber es gibt ja noch ein paar Secret 

Spots die nicht jeder Depp gleich findet.Mfg Die Fabrikk


----------



## astra_Captain (18. Oktober 2004)

Moin,

da Ihr alle "Pro's" seid, habe ich eine Frage. Was fuer einen Reifen (Mantel) wuerdet Ihr empfehlen? Fahre hauptsaechlich Waldwege und vorzugsweise Limes, quer durch den Wald etc.

Im Moment habe ich hinten Rithey Z-Max drauf.

Danke und Gruß
Jens


----------



## Jozim (18. Oktober 2004)

astra_Captain schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> da Ihr alle "Pro's" seid, habe ich eine Frage. Was fuer einen Reifen (Mantel) wuerdet Ihr empfehlen? Fahre hauptsaechlich Waldwege und vorzugsweise Limes, quer durch den Wald etc.
> 
> Im Moment habe ich hinten Rithey Z-Max drauf.



hmm, reifen ist immer son thema.. erstmal ist die frage, was für eine maximale breite in deinen rahmen überhaupt reingeht, wobei ich nicht breiter als 2,3 zoll gehen würde, wenn ich noch anständig touren fahren wollte.

hatte früher auch mal den z-max, weiss aber nicht mehr, ob ich sher zufrieden war oder nicht    solang du nicht stärkere einschläge (nach kickern oder kanten) zu erwarten hast, kannst du zum FatAlbert greifen. war eigentlich zufrieden mit dem reifen nur wegen den durchschlägen nach eben kickern oder kanten brauchte ich bald andere mäntel.


----------



## astra_Captain (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

fahre hinten den Z-Max in der 2.1er Breite. Breiter darf er nicht sein, wegen dem Rahmen    
Habe gerade bei Ebay ein Set gesehen 1.9 fuer Vorne und 2.1 fuer Hinten. Das macht man doch auch normalerweise so, also vorn etwas schmaler wie Hinten, gell?

Danke und Gruß
Jens


----------



## dh-fabrikk (18. Oktober 2004)

Tja,so paar Reifen hätte ich noch über.Allerdings nur 2,6 Breite,dafür 

brandneu.Point Big Foot mit Kevlareinlage.Sehr stabil,hatte bisher noch keinen 

Durchschlag gehabt.Für billisch abzugeben an Mister Corsa B


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Oktober 2004)

@ astra: die z-max bin ich jahrelang aus ermangelung entsprecheder alternativen gefahren (ja damals war alles noch überschaubar) und war immer super zufrieden. wenn du vorwiegend waldautobahnen fährst, musst du dir nicht allzuviele gedanken machen. gutes und günstiges material findest du da reichlich. zum bsp. finde ich den black shark von schwalbe ganz brauchbar. günstig und nicht zu schwer, eher schmal, easy zu montieren und auch bei nässe und matsch sehr gut einsetzbar. generell würde ich im winter zu schmaleren reifen greifen, zumindest aus meiner erfahrung gesprochen. auch empfehlbar ist der wildgripper oder die revolt ss serie. alles brauchbar...... bekommst du mit sicherheit beim zweiradcenter in friedberg....... schau mal rein.....

@ dh fabrikk: weisst du was ich schei55e finde? das pauschale urteilen über cc-fahrer. ich fahre ein trek fuel 80, also eine cc-schleuder und wenn man mich fragt, würde ich nie etwas anderes behaupten, als zu sagen: ich fahre crosscountry......... einfach und allein aus dem grund, weil es zu den zeiten, als ich anfing mtb zu fahren, lediglich mtb's, rennräder und bmx gab. so im groben. was mir heute etwas auf die nüsse geht, ist das abwerten anderer skills. ich verneige mich in ehrfurcht vor jedem drop, egal ob 150 cm oder 15 m und ich hoble nicht über kicker drüber, weil ich a) meiner race gabel (pilot) damit keinen gefallen tun würde und zum zweiten, weil ich das absolut nicht draufhabe. vielleicht ists auch umgekehrt...... ich bin also ein cc-sucker, mit freeride ambitionen und finde die mehrklassen-bikegesellschaft super panne. es gibt unter den ddd-ridern genug kappen, mind. genausoviele wie es verblockte cc'ler gibt, aber muss sich der rest dann das leben schwer machen? lästern ist absolut ok, aber die grundeinstellung muss stimmen. letztlich sind wir alle biker (der eine mehr, der andere weniger)...... das scheinen die amis begriffen zu haben, aber in deutschland brauchts anscheinen noch die schubladen. kannst ja mal darren berrecloth fragen, was sein schwinn hardtail macht...  ohne scheiss, lasst uns einfach schön radfahren....... den rest regelt die erdanziehung........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (18. Oktober 2004)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Wodan!Also ich muss sagen größere Bauwerke brauch ich nicht.
> 
> Man muss halt nur das Maximum aus den jetzigen Verhältnissen rausholen.
> 
> ...



Ist schon klar das man auf den Winterstein nicht mit Planierraupe und Bagger anrücken kann. Ich meinte ja nur das Potential ist vorhanden.
Fahre meistens nur mit meinem Hardtail die Trails, weil mein DH Bike ist da etwas unterfordert. 
Trotzdem liebe ich die Strecken bergab und hier und da gibt es ja schon einen kleinen Sprung    
Wenn ich eine Profi Strecke fahren will, setz ich mich in mein Auto, fahre 330km und bin in Totdnau   

Wann seid Ihr denn mal wieder oben?
Gruß


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Oktober 2004)

@ wodan / toasted rim / dh-fabrikk: jo, sacht ma an, ich scheuer dann mal mit meiner cc-gurke vorbei und mache ein paar pics (ma so richtig analog und so) von euch.... und gucke mir dabei heimlich ein bisschen style ab.  haut rein......

ps: @ wodan: was hat denn dein pirate für eine rahmenhöhe wenn ich mal fragen darf?


----------



## WODAN (18. Oktober 2004)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> ps: @ wodan: was hat denn dein pirate für eine rahmenhöhe wenn ich mal fragen darf?



Darfste Fragen: ist ein 42cm Rahmen.
Könnte aber für mich (180cm groß) ein paar cm größer sein.
Naja, bergauf muß dann eben meine 40cm Sattelstütze etwas weiter raus, aber bergab stimmt die Rahmenhöhe schon wieder.


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Oktober 2004)

hmmm, ich bastel mir nämlich gerade was zsamn....... man ist ja doof und ich habe mir dann kurzerhand mal einen 14'' kona rahmen gezogen...... und noch könnte ich ihn tauschen....... wenn ich ihn kplt montiert habe (also in etwas in 2 - 3 jahren), wirds schwierig mitm umtausch. daher die frage.  danke......


----------



## dh-fabrikk (18. Oktober 2004)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon klar das man auf den Winterstein nicht mit Planierraupe und Bagger anrücken kann. Ich meinte ja nur das Potential ist vorhanden.
> Fahre meistens nur mit meinem Hardtail die Trails, weil mein DH Bike ist da etwas unterfordert.
> Trotzdem liebe ich die Strecken bergab und hier und da gibt es ja schon einen kleinen Sprung
> Wenn ich eine Profi Strecke fahren will, setz ich mich in mein Auto, fahre 330km und bin in Totdnau
> ...


Na ich denke mal morgen so gegen 15.45 werde ich zu den Bauwerken fahren.
Bisher sind 3-4 Leutchen dabei.Je mehr desto grösser die Gaudi


----------



## astra_Captain (18. Oktober 2004)

@ dh-fabrikk: Also ein 2.6er Reifen ist leider zu breit fuer meinen Rahmen. Es wird bei 2.3er Reifen schon Probleme geben. 
Sollte "Mr. Corsa B" irgendeine Anspielung sein   

Den Z-Max gibt es bei Ebay wahlweise als 1.9er od. 2.1er Reifen. 2 Stueck inkl. Versand kommen dann auf runde 24. Ich finde den Preis   
Soll ich aber 1.9 Vorne und 2.1 Hinten oder beide 2.1er nehmen  

Was fuer Schlaeuche mit Sclaverantventil taugen denn etwas (guenstig & gut)


----------



## dh-fabrikk (18. Oktober 2004)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> @ astra: die z-max bin ich jahrelang aus ermangelung entsprecheder alternativen gefahren (ja damals war alles noch überschaubar) und war immer super zufrieden. wenn du vorwiegend waldautobahnen fährst, musst du dir nicht allzuviele gedanken machen. gutes und günstiges material findest du da reichlich. zum bsp. finde ich den black shark von schwalbe ganz brauchbar. günstig und nicht zu schwer, eher schmal, easy zu montieren und auch bei nässe und matsch sehr gut einsetzbar. generell würde ich im winter zu schmaleren reifen greifen, zumindest aus meiner erfahrung gesprochen. auch empfehlbar ist der wildgripper oder die revolt ss serie. alles brauchbar...... bekommst du mit sicherheit beim zweiradcenter in friedberg....... schau mal rein.....
> 
> @ dh fabrikk: weisst du was ich schei55e finde? das pauschale urteilen über cc-fahrer. ich fahre ein trek fuel 80, also eine cc-schleuder und wenn man mich fragt, würde ich nie etwas anderes behaupten, als zu sagen: ich fahre crosscountry......... einfach und allein aus dem grund, weil es zu den zeiten, als ich anfing mtb zu fahren, lediglich mtb's, rennräder und bmx gab. so im groben. was mir heute etwas auf die nüsse geht, ist das abwerten anderer skills. ich verneige mich in ehrfurcht vor jedem drop, egal ob 150 cm oder 15 m und ich hoble nicht über kicker drüber, weil ich a) meiner race gabel (pilot) damit keinen gefallen tun würde und zum zweiten, weil ich das absolut nicht draufhabe. vielleicht ists auch umgekehrt...... ich bin also ein cc-sucker, mit freeride ambitionen und finde die mehrklassen-bikegesellschaft super panne. es gibt unter den ddd-ridern genug kappen, mind. genausoviele wie es verblockte cc'ler gibt, aber muss sich der rest dann das leben schwer machen? lästern ist absolut ok, aber die grundeinstellung muss stimmen. letztlich sind wir alle biker (der eine mehr, der andere weniger)...... das scheinen die amis begriffen zu haben, aber in deutschland brauchts anscheinen noch die schubladen. kannst ja mal darren berrecloth fragen, was sein schwinn hardtail macht...  ohne scheiss, lasst uns einfach schön radfahren....... den rest regelt die erdanziehung........


 Also ich würde mir es nicht anmassen jemand anhand seines Bikes zu beurteilen.Ich selber komme auch mit 170mm hinten und vorne mit fast jeder 
Situation zurecht.Klasse statt Masse.Und dich persönlich habe ich nicht mit CC-sucker in Verbindung gebracht,oder??


----------



## dh-fabrikk (18. Oktober 2004)

astra_Captain schrieb:
			
		

> @ dh-fabrikk: Also ein 2.6er Reifen ist leider zu breit fuer meinen Rahmen. Es wird bei 2.3er Reifen schon Probleme geben.
> Sollte "Mr. Corsa B" irgendeine Anspielung sein
> 
> Den Z-Max gibt es bei Ebay wahlweise als 1.9er od. 2.1er Reifen. 2 Stueck inkl. Versand kommen dann auf runde 24. Ich finde den Preis
> ...



Schwalbe SV-13 bei Bikemaxx für 5.90 oderso  
Mfg das Fabrikksche Corsa B,Corsa B,Corsa B Har Har Har


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Oktober 2004)

@ dh-fabrikk: nein, persönlich hast du mich nicht angesprochen... das habe ich auch nicht so empfunden. ich wollte nur mal, klartextmässig, darauf hinweisen, dass ich ein cc-fahrer bin und als aufhänger benutzte ich mein bike, is ja nunmal ein cc-hobel. machen wir uns mal nix vor........ 170 mm???? habe ich auch: vorne und hinten zusammen....   

also, nicht weiter über meinen post wundern. ist, genausowenig wie deiner, böse gemeint. ich fands nur mal wichtig, dass gesagt zu haben. 

mal was anderes: sollte es dieses jahr doch mal wieder schneien (was ich hoffe), möchte ich nun schon mal anregen, dass auf der skiwiese in bad nauheim, eine ordentliche abfahrt planiert wird. dass ist dann naturgegeben in zwei tagen wieder weg, eignet sich aber super für gaudi fotos. das wäre was.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-fabrikk (18. Oktober 2004)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> @ dh-fabrikk: nein, persönlich hast du mich nicht angesprochen... das habe ich auch nicht so empfunden. ich wollte nur mal, klartextmässig, darauf hinweisen, dass ich ein cc-fahrer bin und als aufhänger benutzte ich mein bike, is ja nunmal ein cc-hobel. machen wir uns mal nix vor........ 170 mm???? habe ich auch: vorne und hinten zusammen....
> 
> also, nicht weiter über meinen post wundern. ist, genausowenig wie deiner, böse gemeint. ich fands nur mal wichtig, dass gesagt zu haben.
> 
> mal was anderes: sollte es dieses jahr doch mal wieder schneien (was ich hoffe), möchte ich nun schon mal anregen, dass auf der skiwiese in bad nauheim, eine ordentliche abfahrt planiert wird. dass ist dann naturgegeben in zwei tagen wieder weg, eignet sich aber super für gaudi fotos. das wäre was.......





Jo,keine schlechte Idee  ,könnte was draus werden wenn genug Leutchen
zum Strecke bauen dabei sind.So ich muss zeitig ins Bett um morgen nach der Maloche noch fit genug fürs W-stein FR-Meeting zu sein.Guts Nächtle


----------



## faulerflex (19. Oktober 2004)

hehe....Dh und CC fraktion in und um B.N. hätt ja nie gedacht das es so was gibt in diesem Städtchen....
Nur um mal anzumerken...ich fahr keiner eurer hüpfer wenn ich nicht muss, bekommt dem rad net soo gut und ich denke das geht einigen Cßlern so...nur sind glaub ich am Wstein noch ne menge hier nicht vertretener Biker unterwegs...
P.S. tragt ihr euch an der Kuhkopf Hütte auch immer brav ins Büchlein ein?


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Oktober 2004)

@ faulerflex: na aber hallo, zwar nicht jedes mal, aber doch häufiger. mom. liegen ja drei büchlein da rum. das ganz alte, das letzte und das neue........
....ist sehr lustig zu lesen, was die leutz so schreiben........ gute idee...... man sieht sich am kuhkopf.........


----------



## Jozim (19. Oktober 2004)

moin!
werd heut auch schon früher da sein. denke mal ich mach mich gegen 2 uhr auf die socken.

@flex: ja musst mal im ersten buch schauen, da stehen wir mit iunserer alten website drinnen 

@astra_captain: bezweifle, dass du den unterschied von 1,9-vorn auf 2,1-hinten sehr spüren wirst. nimm für vorne und hinten 2,1 - dann kannst du im falle eines abgefahrenen reifens hinten selbigen mit dem vorderrad austauschen.


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Oktober 2004)

moinsen.... jetzt war ich heute nicht biken... habe mich entschlossen zu simonbikes zu fahren, um ein paar teile für mein scab zu kaufen, leider machte der laden heute aber erst um 1600 uhr auf...... lassts krachen.....


----------



## dh-fabrikk (19. Oktober 2004)

Wahr wieder mal sehr geil heute am W-Stein.Und ich muss sagen,die Lines wachsen sehr schnell wenn sich mehr Leutchen beteiligen.Hatte zwar mit mehr People gerechnet aber so wars auch erste Sahne.D.h:Bis auf den Baum der nicht aus dem Weg gehen wollte.Aber halb so wild,dafür gibt es ja Protektoren.Mal sehen wer das nächste mal am Start ist.See you @ the creamy Jumps bei hoffentlich trockenen Ground.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (20. Oktober 2004)

wer von euch hat den das wetter bestellt? der darf sich gleich bei mir melden und sich backenfutter holen..... ich seh aus wie sau........... zur strafe schaue ich mir heute abend kranked 5 und the collective an....... da gibts wenigstens gutes wetter..........


----------



## frontlinepunk (20. Oktober 2004)

und was machen wir draus!!?? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass sich der Winterstein, so wie wir ihn kennen... naja... er wird sich ändern...

und Schuld daran sind eine Hand (minus einen finger) voll Leutchen...

Tzja Leute, es geht nicht ums labern sondern ums handeln! Es kommt nicht darauf an, wie schnell ihr oben oder unten seid, wie hoch oder weit ihr fliegt oder wie eng oder weit eure Hosen und Trikots sind...

...es kommt einzig und allein auf den gottverd****** ****** Spaß an, den ihr habt, sobald ihr euer Zweirad unterm Hintern habt!

sodele, jetzt wird geträumt...

alle die morphines und mountaincycles fahren haben vielleicht bock am we biken zu gehen!?


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Oktober 2004)

moinsen.... das werden ja immer mehr..... das wetter am we soll ja gut werden.... also besteht grund zu der annahme, das ich auch im freien fall unterwegs sein werde....... und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht gilt das gleiche für [email protected] frontlinepunk: grüss dich........


----------



## Jozim (21. Oktober 2004)

@frontlinepunk:
ja wochenende ist schon fürs heizen reserviert. wäre eigentlich heute los, aber heut fahr ich erstmal nen (ordentlichen) klappspaten holen.

man könnte irgendwie, jetzt bautechnisch gesehen, die verbindung vom letzten kicker zu den anderen bombenkratern herstellen. dazu müsste man sich das gelände mal genauer ansehen.

aber an sonsten bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## frontlinepunk (21. Oktober 2004)

sounds good to me...!!!!
dann werden wir uns noch hören!!!
also: natürlich sollten wir noch eine verbindung vom letzten jump zu den "bombenkratern" machen! und genau das sollten wir auch in den nächsten tagen angehen!! und ich weiß, dass wir das machen werden ;-)

bsss bsss


ciaoundefined


----------



## dh-fabrikk (21. Oktober 2004)

frontlinepunk schrieb:
			
		

> und was machen wir draus!!?? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass sich der Winterstein, so wie wir ihn kennen... naja... er wird sich ändern...
> 
> und Schuld daran sind eine Hand (minus einen finger) voll Leutchen...
> 
> ...




Achtung!
Hier spricht Egar Wallace sein Nachbar,ähem ich meine das Mountaincycle.
Alsö wochenende geht klar,bin wieder am Start.Ich hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen und motiviertes Soulriden wie schon öfters.Dann sag ich noch leise
Servus meine Damen und Herren,bis Sonntag Vormittag.Bin ca um 10.30 an
den Lines.Gez.Everybody's Darling oder auch nicht


----------



## Jozim (22. Oktober 2004)

ja wie gesagt, ich bin auch da - jetzt mit neuem klappspaten (inklusive hack-pickel).

hab auch eine klappsäge gefunden (aber nicht gekauft weil 24) die sich auf kippenpäckchengröße zusammenfalten lässt und sauscharf ist. ist auf jeden fall mal vorgemerkt.


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (23. Oktober 2004)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung!
> Hier spricht Egar Wallace sein Nachbar,ähem ich meine das Mountaincycle.
> Alsö wochenende geht klar,bin wieder am Start.Ich hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen und motiviertes Soulriden wie schon öfters.Dann sag ich noch leise
> Servus meine Damen und Herren,bis Sonntag Vormittag.Bin ca um 10.30 an
> den Lines.Gez.Everybody's Darling oder auch nicht


Hallo Dh-Fabrikk !Geht denn auch schon Samstag was am ws?  Bin auch gerne bereit wieder mal Hand anzulegen(betrifft diesen Baum),gemeinsam gehts doch besser.  ,müsste ausserdem  sowieso  das Setup meines cc-Gleiters   ausprobieren.


----------



## faulerflex (23. Oktober 2004)

sonntag hab ich zeit....wenn mir ma wer sagen würd wie ich dahin find komm ich doch glatt....JOZ! sag mir des ma per icq....büdde...nein bruder bekommt des net hinne...


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Oktober 2004)

moinsen, ich war heute oben und auch schnell wieder unten. immer wieder lustisch, aber das nasse laub und der matsch..... vor allem in kehren sehr beliebt. gestern waren wir mal wieder richtung hausberg und hubertus unterwegs.... im freien fall durch wald und flur..... auch sehr nett...... morgen fahre ich erst ne tour und am späten nachmittag werde ich nochmal den heimatwald aufsuchen. dann hat sich das we gelohnt.  kickert schön.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrrad (26. Oktober 2004)

hi,

wieviele biker es plötzlich am winterstein gibt ist ja wirklich seltsam, ich sehe immer alte männer mit trekkingbikes da oben rumdüsen=) wisst ihr wo man einen guten kicker bauen kann?! oberhalb des ersten übungsplatzes wenn man von ockstadt aus hinauffährt geht oberhalb des übungsgeländes ein trail entlang( müsste jeder kennen) wenn man dort lang fährt sieht man links von den amis so einé holzbrücke. in den hang kanns du ordentlich hinein droppen=)
hab zwar nur ein hardtail aber trotzdem lasse ich damit sämtliche biker bergrunter mit ihren fullys stehen=) ich würde auch mal helfen bäume zu fällen, dass íst meine spezialität=)


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (29. Oktober 2004)

Hallo liebe Freunde des Bergabradsports,war die Woche schon Zweimal am ´Ws und an derLine,Kein Mensch zu sehen,ist denn wenigstens am Wochenende einer von euch oben,oder macht euch das Wetter Probleme?  Mfg Cobra 12


----------



## WODAN (29. Oktober 2004)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Freunde des Bergabradsports,war die Woche schon Zweimal am ´Ws und an derLine,Kein Mensch zu sehen,ist denn wenigstens am Wochenende einer von euch oben,oder macht euch das Wetter Probleme?  Mfg Cobra 12




Guden!

Dann sag doch einfach vorher mal Bescheid    dann wäre ich auch mal hoch gekommen.

Gruß


----------



## Jozim (29. Oktober 2004)

ja wie wärs denn morgen (samstag) oder am sonntag?
gruß, TR


----------



## frontlinepunk (29. Oktober 2004)

servus joz


----------



## frontlinepunk (29. Oktober 2004)

undefinedundefinedundefinedhey ya!!!

morgen sa, oder noch besser übermorgen so, da hätte ich mega bock zu biken!! vor allem: neuer klappspaten und tarnklamotten sind jetzt programm

yeah yeah yeah!!!


----------



## WODAN (29. Oktober 2004)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> ja wie wärs denn morgen (samstag) oder am sonntag?
> gruß, TR



Guden!
Lebst Du auch noch?
Hatte Dir mal eine PM geschrieben   
Wie weit ist denn Deine HP?

Gruß


----------



## Fahrrad (29. Oktober 2004)

wo treffen sich denn die herren?


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (30. Oktober 2004)

Werde heute eventuell mal am Spot vorbeifahren ,und  morgen definitv eine Sonntagsausflug machen ca. 12 Uhr,aber dann auch mit Verstärkung(Dr. Votec),egal ob es Regen gibt.   .Ist denn Dh-Fabrikk auch mit von der Partie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-fabrikk (30. Oktober 2004)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde heute eventuell mal am Spot vorbeifahren ,und  morgen definitv eine Sonntagsausflug machen ca. 12 Uhr,aber dann auch mit Verstärkung(Dr. Votec),egal ob es Regen gibt.   .Ist denn Dh-Fabrikk auch mit von der Partie?





Denke schon!Ich war gestern mal oben und hab ein paar Biker-Pornos gedreht.HA;ha.Mann muss ja was für die Nachwelt festhalten.Ich stülpe morgen wieder mein Full-Face-Latex-Rübenschoner über.I don`t like
Full-Face-Plant mit derben Zahnverlust.Und Body-Armor auch because of
hazardous Impact.Hab noch keinen Vertrag im Bonebreaker-Club.
Soll auch so bleiben.Safety First.


----------



## Jozim (30. Oktober 2004)

jop, werde auch wieder dabei sein. der frontlinepunk + freundin evtl. auch. lukas kommt auch wieder. wird also ein nettes stelldichein werde.
denke ich komme so gegen 1 oder 2 uhr hoch.
gruß,
TR


----------



## dh-fabrikk (30. Oktober 2004)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> jop, werde auch wieder dabei sein. der frontlinepunk + freundin evtl. auch. lukas kommt auch wieder. wird also ein nettes stelldichein werde.
> denke ich komme so gegen 1 oder 2 uhr hoch.
> gruß,
> TR



Aha, Mr.Suntour mit der Durchschlagsgarantie!Geiler Sound aus dem Bereich der Forke.Ein echter Knaller!Morgen bitte nochmal.Play it again, lukas!
Und dazu singt die Nachtigall!!
Greetz to ta Mc.Soundmasterblaster.Bauuuuuutz!!!!Honey in my Ears.
Morgen in Full-Body-Präservativ.Akkute Schlammschlacht-Gefahr!
So bis morgen am Penisberg!


----------



## fUEL (1. November 2004)

Hallo miteinander, wie Ihr an meinem Namen folgern werdet bin ich auch so ein cc bike Fahrer  
Eventuell bin ich morgen auch mal im Revier und würde mich sehr freuen,die Hardcoretrails, die ja wohl unbedingt nach DDD rufen zu suchen und hoffentlich, wenn mein Rad das kann, auch zu befahren. 
Wenn Ihr auch zahlreich da sein könntet wäre das lange Suchen natürlich ein wenig abgekürzt.
Im Übrigen wohne ich nicht weit entfernt (PWB) und würde mich freuen, falls nicht morgen dann vielleicht demnächst  jemanden von Euch Wintersteinhardcorecracks zu treffen. 
Sollte sich herausstellen, daß die Kurse dort wirklich so nach schwerem Gerät schreien bin ich nicht beratungsresistent sondern nenne mich demnächst Session ( Nach Sparen und Weinen ).
 Bis bald Fuel


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (1. November 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen !Ich hoffe in  der Line fliesst noch  Blut,nach unserem  Abbruch.Hab es leider noch nicht geschafft ,eine Bestandsaufnahme durchzuführen,vielleicht können ja die Locals mal kurz oben vorbeischauen,und mir per Pm posten ,falls eine Standortverlagerung der Fabrikk  notwendig wird.Mfg Cobra 12.


----------



## Fahrrad (1. November 2004)

ihr habt doch bestimmt bilder von euren strecken=) und wenn macht doch mal ein paar bilder davon und stellt sie hier hinein. man wird wohl kaum erkennen wo das bild gemacht ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-fabrikk (1. November 2004)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen !Ich hoffe in  der Line fliesst noch  Blut,nach unserem  Abbruch.Hab es leider noch nicht geschafft ,eine Bestandsaufnahme durchzuführen,vielleicht können ja die Locals mal kurz oben vorbeischauen,und mir per Pm posten ,falls eine Standortverlagerung der Fabrikk  notwendig wird.Mfg Cobra 12.



All we can do is sit and wait!Geiler Reisser von Sidney Youngblood,kennt das
noch jemand??   I am the Timekiller.......la,lü,Pitchforke)


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (2. November 2004)

Habe etwas recherchiert,das  Wald -und Wiesenfahrzeug ,dass uns verscheuchte ,ist tatsächlich vom grossen Häuptling.Meine bessere Hälfte kennt den zwar,sagte zu mir er wäre harmlos.Ich werde aber das Gefühl nicht los,dass der Obergestapolant vom Mittag(der mit der Thöle)uns da angeprangert hat.Vielleicht geilt der sich heute noch dran auf,kriegt wohl zu Hause nichts mehr ab.Nichts desto Trotz,ich werde wieder als Weekend-
Warrior in den Wald ziehen.Vielleicht wird es ratsam unseren Thread zu wechseln,da es es ja auch Spione gibt.Mfg Cobra 12


----------



## Fahrrad (2. November 2004)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe etwas recherchiert,das  Wald -und Wiesenfahrzeug ,dass uns verscheuchte ,ist tatsächlich vom grossen Häuptling.Meine bessere Hälfte kennt den zwar,sagte zu mir er wäre harmlos.Ich werde aber das Gefühl nicht los,dass der Obergestapolant vom Mittag(der mit der Thöle)uns da angeprangert hat.Vielleicht geilt der sich heute noch dran auf,kriegt wohl zu Hause nichts mehr ab.Nichts desto Trotz,ich werde wieder als Weekend-
> Warrior in den Wald ziehen.Vielleicht wird es ratsam unseren Thread zu wechseln,da es es ja auch Spione gibt.Mfg Cobra 12





klar die haben es nötig hier im schwuchtelforum zu sitzen und zu schauen was die biker als nächstes verbrechen. ich fahre dort oben immer mit meinem defender herum und der förster ist ein netter kerl!


----------



## oldrizzo (2. November 2004)

@all..... jetzt kennen wir ihn wohl alle, den meister förster..... das mit den spionen halte ich für unberechtigt, auch wenn man es nicht ausschliessen kann. aber immer locker....... ich glaube im wald findet ihr mehr spione als hier im forum. ich fände es viel wichtiger, wenn man sich organisieren würde, um unserem anliegen, also dem der cc'ler und dem der dh'ler, mehr gewicht zu verleihen. ich bin sogar schwer dafür, alle baumassnahmen auf legalem weg durchzuführen (soweit möglich). das wird aber nur möglich sein, wenn a) die amis endlich ihre koffer packen und den gesamten wald uns bikern (und den wanderern meinetwegen  ) überlassen und b) man nicht im vorfeld eine kooperation mit der verwaltung ausschliesst. das mag manchem von euch spiessig erscheinen, aber es nutzt uns allen gar nichts, wenn das forstamt auf grund illegaler nutzung des waldes (wenn auch nur in teilen), die trails weiterverblockt, was sie sowieso schon fleissig tun. einen wichtigen beitrag zur durchsetzung einer legalen strecke, mit traumhaften northshore trails , könnte die anstehende gründung der dimb ig-taunus leisten. bis dahin muss man eben selbst initiative ergreifen, aber man sollte sich eben nicht mit dem oberförster anlegen. um des lieben friedens willen und auch, um in zukunft ein paar kicker bauen zu können. unsere freunde, die amis, haben im prinzip schon die meiste vorarbeit geleistet und im falle des abzuges, wäre es glaube ich realisierbar, einen teil der ursprünglich zu manövern genutzten fläche zu einem anständigen bikepark umzubauen. und solange sollte man eben keine bäume rausreissen und nicht in schonungen oder wildäsungszonen rumeiern. ist eigentlich ganz einfach in einem areal dieser grössenordnung. und jetzt radelt schön ...... und vergesst die spionschei55e, so wichtig seid ihr nicht


----------



## Jozim (3. November 2004)

@oldrizzo:
hört sich vernünftig an, was du da redest. leider waren bisher solche aktionen von wegen öffentlichkeit suchen, jugendhelfer etc. von magerem erfolg.

trotzdem sind mir so gedanken den manöverplatz betreffend auch schon desöfteren durch den kopf gegangen. irgendwo habe ich aber gelesen, dass die großen flächen, die dann unbenutzt sein werden renaturiert werden sollen, um den boden in sachen mineralien aufzuwerten. aber nichts desto trotz sollte man das ganze im auge behalten und auch den abzug der amerikaner vormerken.

evtl. kann man ja auch mit denen reden, wobei ich jetzt nicht weiss, wie die besitzverhältnisse dort geregelt sind.

das wichtigste aber: wenn am winterstein trails gebaut werden, so werden diese nicht durch fällen von bäumen oder ähnlichem groben unfug gemacht sondern lediglich und sofern nötig mit totem holz vom boden. ist zwar nur ein kleiner aspekt, der die sache sympatischer macht, aber vielleicht hilft er.

natürlich wäre es völliger schwachsinn, bäume zu fellen oder meter tiefe gruben auszuheben. das würde niemandem auf dauer gut tun.

gruß,
TR


----------



## faulerflex (3. November 2004)

*zustimm*
bin zwar kein Dh oder Fr´ler aber will trotzdem weiter schön im Wald rumgurcken dürfen ohne das ich angst vor nem Förster ham muss..also is legal schon sinnvoller..und wenn nicht mehr ganz leagal...dann bitte nix was richtung schweres gerät geht...das hört ma weit..dann is der förster da bevor der baum fällt....oder der sperrt alles zu und wir stehn noch schlechter da....


----------



## oldrizzo (3. November 2004)

@toasted: wenn du mich jetzt sehen könntest, hättest du freude an meinem grinsen von einer wange zur anderen. ich finde die kommunikation hier in diesem teilbereich des forums ziemlich gut. 

zum thema: ich habe bereits meine fühler ausgestreckt. ich will nicht zu sehr ins detail gehen, aber im groben versuche ich, meinem anliegen, das viele hier mit mir teilen, gehör zu verleihen, dafür scheue ich auch nicht den gang nach canossa, sprich: ich suche den kontakt zu den mächtigen und versuche öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu betreiben.

tja, wir nauheimer: mehr als luft und warme worte!


----------



## Fahrrad (3. November 2004)

mit so einer dual strecke auf dem übungsplatz habe ich mir auch schon überlegt!  
aber wie gesagt die renaturieren im moment dort oben alles. ich würde nicht zu den behörden gehen und würde dehnen unsere anliegen äusern. wenn die wissen das wir so etwas vorhaben schauen die dort oben noch gründlicher! das will die stadt einfach nicht. wenn dort auf den strecken was passiert werden die verklagt! und was hat die stadt davon wenn wir so strecken bauen dürfen. wenn in willingen oder in anderen gebieten so was erlaubt wird ist das was anderes. es diehnt dort so zu sagen der wirtschaft. hier zerstören wir in ihrem sinne wald und wenns bloed läuft können sie noch blechen=)


----------



## oldrizzo (3. November 2004)

@ fahrrad: was den momentanen stand der dinge betrifft, hast du recht. jedoch bedeutet das zur verfügung stellen von freiflächen behördenseitig nicht, dass der magistrat für unfälle und daraus resultierenden verletzungen haftbar gemacht werden kann. das beste bsp. dafür ist die nutzung von spielplätzen. dort erfolgt die nutzung der geräte auf eigene gefahr. oder nimm in friedberg die seewiese: dort kann geknutscht werden, dort spielt man fussball, den baseball nicht zu vergessen. denkst du die stadt haftet, wenn sich dort jmd. in ausübungen irgendeiner freizeitaktivität einen fuss bricht? im prinzip handelt es sich ja bei einer dirtstrecke um einen spielplatz. natürlich gibt es behördenseitig vorgaben und bedenken, denn was ist, wenn wirklich etwas passiert? aber auch dafür gibt es möglichkeiten der klärung, wie einige Beispiele geduldeter dirtstrecken zeigen. es ist sicher nicht einfach und auf jeden fall ist viel überzeugunsarbeit zu leisten, aber glaube mir: auch im magistrat sitzen mtb'ler.  was ich meinte ist auch, das man bei allem was man tut, um sich sein bike eldorado zu verwirklichen, nicht allzu sehr über die stränge schlagen sollte. das vorhaben heisst nicht: lasst uns losziehen und der stadt alle geheimen spots verraten. das auf keinen fall...... nur verscheissts euch nicht mit den förstern, lasst die wanderer in ruhe und never mind the dog. beware of the owner. ihr wisst schon, was ich meine.


----------



## dh-fabrikk (3. November 2004)

bla,bla,bla!!Ich schliesse mich lieber Cobra 12 an und gebs mir richtig.
Da wir eh nur im "Schwuchtelforum" diskutieren laut Herrn Fahrrad,beschränke ich mich nur noch auf das nötigste.Apropos "Schwuchtelforum"a kann
ich schon mal 5 ausschliessen die sich garantiert nicht die Rosette versilbern lassen.Aber für Herrn Fahrrad und OldRizzo kann da ich nicht garantieren.
Und bitte nicht vergessen:Beine rasieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (3. November 2004)

@ dh: für was steht dh-fabrikk eigentlich? die hohlroller-fabrikk? passen würde es ja.......  

ps: hast du eine homophobie?


----------



## Fahrrad (4. November 2004)

ich finde es immer wiede traurig das sich cc fahrer und dh fahrer "bekriegen" 
aber es ist trotzdem lustig! 

viele grüße
vom fahrrad


----------



## fUEL (4. November 2004)

Hallo, miteinander ! Warum könnt Ihr eigentlich  nicht die wunderbare Location Winterstein so genießen wie der Herrgott diese gegeben hat. Ich wäre jedenfalls stinksauer, wenn die Behörden einen jeden Radfahrer in dem Gebiet mit dem teilweise in diesem Forum auch menschenverachtenden Gedankengut in Verbindung bringen. Dirt muß sich ja nicht auf die Gesinnung auswirken. Ein bisschen Toleranz wäre manchmal eine Grundvoraussetzung im Miteinander; Radfahrer, Fußgänger; Förster oder Jäger - Der Wald ist für alle da und im übrigen gibt es auch ein ökologischen Aspekt, den zu pflegen Förster und Jäger beauftragt sind. 
Vielleicht bin ich ja zu alt, um manche Kraftmeierei nachzuvollziehn aber der Winterstein ist auch meine Heimatlocation und ich akzeptiere den Förster genauso wie ich Euch akzeptiere oder auch bisslustige unangeleinte Hunde hinnehmen muß, da Hundebesitzer beinahe grundsätzlich beratungsresistent zu sein scheinen, und die armen Tierchen ja auch mal hinter irgendwas herlaufen dürfen sollen und wenn es ein Radfahrer ist. 
Warum eigentlich soll die Natur wegen den paar Extembikern aus Eurem Forum verändert werden. 
Es gibt auch Radfahrer, die Freude an der Natur haben wollen und nicht nur in Rambo Manier Alles und Jeden ihren eigenen Interessen unterordnen. Gegen kleine ambulante Kicks oder Dinge, die nur deren Benutzer aufregen möchte ich auf keinen Fall etwas sagen - sofern dies nicht stationär instaliert wird. 

Vielleicht ist es Euch ja mgl. in Zukunft auch Andere positiv und bewußt wahrzunehmen und nicht als "alte Herren mit Trekkingrädern" abzutun. Diese werden auch nicht sagen: Die Jungs mit den schweren Rädern, die kaum den Berg hinauf k..... und den Tätowierungen... und den schlechten ...

Wahrscheinlich sind diese aber zu tolerant dies nur zu denken.
Vielleicht versteht ihr mich auch falsch aber mir geht es darum daß wir zu guter Letzt alle Radfahrer sind. Auch Ihr!

Mit Bikergruß
Fuel ( Ich bin im Übrigen kein Spion oder ähnliches für Andere sondern kpl autark.)


----------



## dh-fabrikk (4. November 2004)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> @ dh: für was steht dh-fabrikk eigentlich? die hohlroller-fabrikk? passen würde es ja.......
> 
> ps: hast du eine homophobie?



Dh-Fabrikk bedeudet in deinem Fall :"Dich halbieren"-Fabrikk
Und  danke ich habe sonst keine Krankheit,bin glücklich verheiratet,
aber davon haben ja Hosen********r wie du,die es noch zu nichts gebracht
haben ausser vielleicht einem Pc mit Internet-Zugang wo sie dann 
unqualifizierte Kommentare von sich geben können keine Ahnung.Geistige Umnachtung scheint ja bei dir an der Tagesordnung zu stehen.


----------



## oldrizzo (4. November 2004)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Dh-Fabrikk bedeudet in deinem Fall :"Dich halbieren"-Fabrikk
> Und  danke ich habe sonst keine Krankheit,bin glücklich verheiratet,
> aber davon haben ja Hosen********r wie du,die es noch zu nichts gebracht
> haben ausser vielleicht einem Pc mit Internet-Zugang wo sie dann
> unqualifizierte Kommentare von sich geben können keine Ahnung.Geistige Umnachtung scheint ja bei dir an der Tagesordnung zu stehen.



ahhhja..soso.... na dann ist doch alles bestens, wenn du glücklich verheiratet bist und auch sonst alles stimmt. warum machst du dann so ein fass auf? geh doch einfach biken und baue deine aggressionen da ab.

@ fahrrad: bis vor kurzem war der fred hier doch recht friedlich.... 

@ fuel: danke! sehe ich ähnlich..... gruss zurück!

@ all: ich glaube nicht, dass ich hier jmd. (ausser dh-fabbrik) auf den fuss getreten bin, wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil mich sonst niemand beleidigt hat. 

auf ein friedliches miteinander.......


----------



## WODAN (4. November 2004)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> ahhhja..soso.... na dann ist doch alles bestens, wenn du glücklich verheiratet bist und auch sonst alles stimmt. warum machst du dann so ein fass auf? geh doch einfach biken und baue deine aggressionen da ab.
> 
> @ fahrrad: bis vor kurzem war der fred hier doch recht friedlich....
> 
> ...



Guden!

Solch eine ähnliche Diskussion (naja, wenn man das noch so nennen kann) war schon einmal im Frankfurter Forum, ist damals vom Moderator geschlossen worden weil es ausgeartet ist   
Wenn auch hier in Hessen eine Wegeregelung, wie z.B. in Baden Würtenberg, eingeführt wird, heißt es darin bestimmt nicht "nur CC oder DH BIker dürfen Wege unter 2m Breite nicht befahren" sondern nur "Radfahrer".
Daher denke ich wir sitzen alle im gleichen Boot, egal ob Leggins oder MX-Hose an   

Außerdem nicht alles so ernst hier sehen, Vieles ist ironisch gemeint oder solltes es wenigstens sein.

@ALL: Shut up and ride!


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (4. November 2004)

@all.Was mich persönlich betrifft,bin ich mit einer grösseren Pause seit 1986 auf dem Ws mit dem mtb unterwegsamals hat kein Hahn danach gekräht wie deftig es mann da oben krachen lassen hat(mit 0 mmm Federweg).Hab mir auch schonmal am Ws  was gebrochen,auf ner Forstautobahn,da gab s keine Haftung von irgendeiner gesetzlichen Seite ,ist mir aber auch egal,ich bin selbst für mich verantwortlich und nicht Vater Staat.Ich habe auch keine Lust ,4 Millionen Seiten von Anträgen auszufüllen,für dann dennoch nicht genehmigte 20cm Baumassnahmen ,d.h.keine Shore-Styles wie Manche annehmen,sondern kleinste Kicker,bei denen die enstandenen Erdbewegungen auch wieder mit Humus und ähnlichen Material  renaturiert werden,alle mal nicht so gravierend wie sämtliche Altlasten der Amis ,die am Ws vorzufinden sind,oder auch die unserer germanischen Mitbewohner (Sperrmüll,MC D. Tüten,wie kürzlich erst beobachtet.Powerbar-Alufolien und Altbatterien(Autobatterien) sind natürlich auch eine Zierde im Forst,garantiert Grundwasserneutral,möchte nicht  wissen ,wieviele von den Gebrauchstoffen(Motoröl aus Fahrzeugen usw.u.Kampfstoffen(Reste von Munition,womöglich noch Uranhaltig) auf dem Übungsgelände versickert sind und vergraben worden ist.Mag ja sein das wir ´s etwas extremer mögen,das heisst aber nicht das ich andere Mitbewohner -u.Besucher des Waldes missachte und alles plattfahre ,was mir zwischen die Stollen kommt,wie so Machne hier im Forum behaupten.Mfg Cobra 12


----------



## dh-fabrikk (4. November 2004)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> @all.Was mich persönlich betrifft,bin ich mit einer grösseren Pause seit 1986 auf dem Ws mit dem mtb unterwegsamals hat kein Hahn danach gekräht wie deftig es mann da oben krachen lassen hat(mit 0 mmm Federweg).Hab mir auch schonmal am Ws  was gebrochen,auf ner Forstautobahn,da gab s keine Haftung von irgendeiner gesetzlichen Seite ,ist mir aber auch egal,ich bin selbst für mich verantwortlich und nicht Vater Staat.Ich habe auch keine Lust ,4 Millionen Seiten von Anträgen auszufüllen,für dann dennoch nicht genehmigte 20cm Baumasssnahmen ,d.h.keine Shore-Styles wie Manche annehmen,sondern kleinste Kicker,bei denen die enstandenen Erdbewegungen auch wieder mit Humus und ähnlichen Material  renaturiert werden,alle mal nicht so gravierend wie sämtliche Altlasten der Amis ,die am Ws vorzufinden sind,oder auch die unserer germanischen Mitbewohner (Sperrmüll,MC D. Tüten,wie kürzlich erst beobachtet.Powerbar-Alufolien und Altbatterien(Autobatterien) sind natürlich auch eine Zierde im Forst.garantiert Grundwasserneutral,möchte nicht  wissen wieviele von den Gebrauchstoffen(Motoröl aus Fahrzeugen usw.u.Kampfstoffen(Reste von Munition,womöglich noch Uranhaltig) auf dem Übungsgelände versickert  und vergraben worden ist.Mag ja sein das wirs etwas extremer mögen,das heisst abernicht das ich andere Mitbewohner -u.Besucher des Waldes missachte und alles plattfahre ,was mir zwischen die Stollen kommt,wie so mache hier in Forum behaupten.Mfg Cobra 12


Ganz meine Meinung,da gibt es genügend Assis die den Wald zerstören
ohne das sie einen Hc-Freerider sind.Ich schnappe mir lieber meinen Hobel
und jage zusammen mit Cobra 12 über die absolut umverträglichen Bauwerke als
irgendeinen Rotz an einen der schönsten Singletrails abzuladen.
Alle Queers hier im Forum können von mir aus das Gegenteil behaupten.
Bei unserer Airtime berühren wir den Waldboden kaum,das kann mal wohl
nicht von den allermeisten Bikern am Winterstein behaupten.Bike Evolution Rules


----------



## oldrizzo (4. November 2004)

auch wenn es manchen nervt, ich muss noch was loswerden:ich habe die posts hier im fred nochmal durchgelesen. in keinem wurde irgendjemand, irgendetwas unterstellt. ganz im gegenteil: im tenor sind sich doch alle einig, dass nicht die biker den wald zerstören, sondern das da andere faktoren eine sehr viel grössere rolle spielen. desweiteren geht aus den meisten posts hervor, das niemand irgendwas im wald mit absicht zerstört.
auch gegen den ausbau / die verbesserung der trails hat keiner was. abgesehen davon, dass ein teil von uns der meinung ist, dass defensives vorgehen klüger ist als zu offensives auftreten, gibt es keine meinungsverschiedenheiten. oder habe ich was überlesen? dennoch fühlen sich manche angegriffen und ich frage mich: warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrrad (4. November 2004)

ich finde wer richtig dh fahren möchte muss das nicht am winterstein machen! der soll nach winterberg, willingen, feuerberg, todtnau,bad wildbad usw. fahren. für mich ist das pure angabe wenn ich meine ich müsste ein singeltrail mit einem bike runterfahren was 200mm hat! schon das berhoch fahren!  
alle trails die es am winterstein gibt kannst du locker mit 100 oder 80mm fahren und hast mindestens genauso viel spaß. das ist meine meinung. nicht das jetzt ein paar mal wieder etwas falsch verstehen. ich habe nichts gegen dh fahrer. ich werde mir im frühjahr selbst ein dh bike kaufen.

ich finde hier im trad ist ein herliches miteinander.


----------



## Jozim (4. November 2004)

Fahrrad schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde wer richtig dh fahren möchte muss das nicht am winterstein machen! der soll nach winterberg, willingen, feuerberg, todtnau,bad wildbad usw. fahren. für mich ist das pure angabe wenn ich meine ich müsste ein singeltrail mit einem bike runterfahren was 200mm hat! schon das berhoch fahren!
> alle trails die es am winterstein gibt kannst du locker mit 100 oder 80mm fahren und hast mindestens genauso viel spaß. das ist meine meinung. nicht das jetzt ein paar mal wieder etwas falsch verstehen. ich habe nichts gegen dh fahrer. ich werde mir im frühjahr selbst ein dh bike kaufen.
> 
> ich finde hier im trad ist ein herliches miteinander.



hallo fahrrad. klar kann man nach winterberg , todnau oder ähnlichem fahren. aber mal im ernst: wenn man nach feierabend/schule aus lust auf ne flotte runde hat setzt sich hier garantiert niemand ins auto und hackt die 200km nach norden/süden. ganz davon abgesehen, dass winterberg jetzt geschlossen ist und die anderen wohl auch bald dicht machen für den winter.

aber: wieso soll man es jemandem verdenken, der mit 200mm hinten oder vorne am winterstein biken geht. das man auch mit 100mm oder 80mm oder 0mm (HT) spaß hat ist klar. aber was sollte man dann mit diesen dimensionen im bikepark anfangen? 
ich denke, niemand sollte sich wegen federweg bzw. bike rechtfertigen müssen. dann gibts auch keine probleme mit den schubladen. 

gruß,
TR


----------



## oldrizzo (5. November 2004)

zu winterberg & co: das ist auch ein erheblicher kostenfaktor..... sprit, karre, lift, futter, verbandszeug ..... da lobe ich mir doch den winterstein, nah und günstig mit einem attraktiven freizeitangebot .... und da werde ich im nächsten jahr trotz erheblich mehr federweg (170 mm) genauso biken gehen, wie in diesem ohne, bzw. mit 80 mm / 100 mm federweg.....


----------



## faulerflex (5. November 2004)

warum fahren wir net alle gemütlich am Wstein rum?JEder für sich wie er spaß dran hat...federweg is dabei doch vollkommen egal..ich hab auch spaß bei den erdhügel hüpfern *ggg* zwar nur als zushaer aber is trotzdem schee...

und wo die meisten hier eh net wisse wo das is kann es denen ja auch egal sein man sieht se ja eh net...und ollte der berg für radler gesperrt werden...wen störts??...sowas vergess ich soo schnell...hmm...wir mich wohl der förster öfter dran erinnern müssen....ma abgesehn davon das ich net glaub das er des tun wird wenn ich net grad nen loch buddel..und das tu keiner..das weis ich....



> Der Wald ist für alle da und im übrigen gibt es auch ein ökologischen Aspekt, den zu pflegen Förster und Jäger beauftragt sind.


müüüp falsch...der Jäger wollen nur wild zum jagen...der erst is denen egal...und da wild nunmal in einem ruhigen biker freien wald am besten wächst...wollen die eigentlich nur ne forstautobahn um mit dem Jeep in den wald zu kommen und kein anderer darf die nemme...stört des wild....
hab schonmal mit soeinem gespröchen...bzgl totholz..also holz das so schon am boden lag...der mente nur totholz gibt es net...da sind tierchen drinne....und die brauch der wald...naja wohl eher sein rehe und wildschweine.....den förster hat das net gejuckt ob wir uns da holz holen...der hätt uns auch bäume fällen lassen...nach absprache jedenfalls...

so far..ride on...und bitte net streiten wer was darf...so wenig biker wie ich im wald sehen....seid froh das ihr net allein seit....und versucht net noch die wenigen hier raus zu ekeln...


----------



## lust (6. November 2004)

hallo leutz
ich bin der bereites erwähnte Mr: suntor mit der durchschlagsgarantie....  
also ich sehs so wie faulerflex und TR, wollt aber noch hinzufügen, das ich mit meinen ca.60mm federweg vorne sehr viel spass am winterstein habe allerdins hab ich auch mehr durchschläge als ihr alle zusammen!!  
aber natürlich hat man mit mehr federweg mehr spass, ich bin auch schon räder mit ca.150mm federweg "testgefahren" und kann sagen das es mehr spass macht... 
zu einer "geduldeten" bahn in bn kann ich sagen das es in frankfurt eine "bmx bahn" gibt, bei der schilder stehen: 
-das die benutzung der bahn auf eigene gefahr ist
-die benutzung nur mit geeigneten rädern gestattet ist
-schutzausrüstung pflicht ist
also diese bahn ist hinter dem fahrrad blödgen, ist es aber nicht wert wegen ihr dort hin zu fahren, 3anlieger und 2ehemalige kicker, die rund gefahren sind.
darüber das wir angeblich löcher oder müll oder sonst was hinterlassen kann ich nur müde lachen, denn was die amis da oben hinterlassen haben stellt alles in den schatten...


----------



## Fahrrad (6. November 2004)

hintern bötgen auf der strecke kannste nicht mal ein bike testfahren! da spritzt dir die hunde******* ins gesicht =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (6. November 2004)

lust schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leutz
> ...darüber das wir angeblich löcher oder müll oder sonst was hinterlassen kann ich nur müde lachen, denn was die amis da oben hinterlassen haben stellt alles in den schatten...



moinsen lukas....... wer behauptet denn sowas?


----------



## fUEL (8. November 2004)

Hi, Jungs wie wäre es, wenn wir uns mal am 21.11 auf dem Winterstein treffen, um gemeinsam  Spaß zu haben, bin gerade dabei mit nen paar Jungs für das Date was klar zu machen wir würden sicher gerne unseren Horizont ein wenig erweitern - vorausgesetzt Ihr seid einverstanden. Sozusagen Erfahrungsaustausch vor Ort.
Meldet Euch hier oder unter [email protected]
Ciao Fuel


----------



## [email protected] (9. November 2004)

Hi, bin neu hier und traile auch viel am winterstein herum. Kenn auch die ein oder anderen guten trails aber am liebsten mache ich touren zum feldberg und dann runter nach falkenstein. Wenn ihr aus friedberg oder bad nauheim kommt und lust habt mal ne tour  auf den winterstein zu machen meldet euch doch mal, denn alleine ist es langweilig.
eins will ich noch wissen! oldrizzo=bernd?


----------



## oldrizzo (9. November 2004)

@stoner: mööööönsch, ick bin doch inkognito hier.........  morsche, ich glaube, ich weiss wer du bist....... hast du den schnee bestellt? ich motte jetzt erstmal mein fuel ein und fahre mit dem hardtail und hoffe auf etwas schnee dieses jahr. schau doch mal in deinen kalender, vllt. können wir uns ja am 21.11. mit fuel treffen..... wie siehts aus?


----------



## Fahrrad (9. November 2004)

ahah der stoner ist jetzt auch hier im forum =) so schnell geht das....
aber ich möcht hier ja inkoknito arbeiten.


hat jemand eine ahnung wo ich von banshee billige auslaufmodelle bekomme? 2003 oder 2004er bikes sollten es sein. möchte mir doch nun auch mal ein dh fahrrad kaufen =)
GRAETZ


----------



## Jozim (9. November 2004)

@FAHRRAD:
bei bansheebikes.com verkloppen die gerade ihre testmodelle. lohnt sich aber nicht. das scream ist generell vom preis/leistungsverhältnis recht gut und die preise weitgehend gleich. auslaufmodelle gibt es imho garnicht.

das beste ist da wohl ein onlinepreisvergleich.

desweiteren: auf welcher schule seid ihr?


----------



## [email protected] (10. November 2004)

@oldrizzo: hi ja klar am 21.11. bin ich gerne dabei war gerade eben wieder am winterstein unterwegs und leck "mich am arsch eh" ist da oben vielleicht ein schnee! ab kapersburg fängts schon an, musste auf den wegen fahren wo schon der forstbetrieb war aber kurz vorm kuhkopf: keine chance! der schnee hat fast meine halben felgen in beschlag genommen und dann hat es auch noch angefangen zu schneien. mir blieb nichts anderes mehr übrig als wieder runter zu fahren aber war trotzdem geil!!!!


----------



## Fahrrad (10. November 2004)

http://www.saas-fee.ch/allalin-rennen/
in spätestens 2 jahren möchte ich dort mitfahren. und das beste was ich auch richtig finde man darf dort nur ohne spikes fahren. sonst könnte es ja jeder. 
ich wollte heut auch mal den schnee dort oben genießen aber hatte leider wichtigere sachen zu tun =)

übrigens saas fee ist auch im winter ein super skigebiet=) perfekt zum freeriden. backcountry so weit das auge reicht.


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (11. November 2004)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, Jungs wie wäre es, wenn wir uns mal am 21.11 auf dem Winterstein treffen, um gemeinsam  Spaß zu haben, bin gerade dabei mit nen paar Jungs für das Date was klar zu machen wir würden sicher gerne unseren Horizont ein wenig erweitern - vorausgesetzt Ihr seid einverstanden. Sozusagen Erfahrungsaustausch vor Ort.
> Meldet Euch hier oder unter [email protected]
> Ciao Fuel[/QUOTE
> 
> Hallo Fuel,wie soll den dieses Treffen von statten gehen,hast du ellenlange CC-Ausdauerfahrten für diesen Tag angesetzt,oder eher lockeres Soulriden=gemütlich bergauf,aber dann mit Karacho bergab und natürlich ein bisschen Tech-Talk,nur live.Mfg cobra 12


----------



## fUEL (12. November 2004)

Moin Moin
Haste gedacht wir fahren von Pfaffenwiesbach über Wiesbaden nach Kuhkopfcountry aber eben cross über den Highway???? net war odder??
Auch andere haben Spaß am Bergabfahren und am Techtalk.
Geplant war von der Kapersburg zum Kuhkopf,Steinkopf, Winterstein, Gaulskopf, dort eventuell auch gerne mit Euch alle Trails abzuheitzen und später über den Limestrail zurück. 
Viele Lines,  net viele Miles ! Also viele  viele Spaß ! o.k.

 Auf das wir auch so grinsen werden wie der Smiley
Bis denn gut bike Fuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ger (13. November 2004)

Info:Nordic-Walking-Strecken rund um den Winterstein  
Ober-MÃ¶rlen â Immer mehr Menschen kommen auf den Geschmack: Nordic Walking ist nicht nur gesund fÃ¼r KÃ¶rper, Geist und Seele, sondern macht auch SpaÃ. Vorausgesetzt, man hat geeignete Strecken fÃ¼r den neuen Trendsport. Professionell ausgearbeitete Rundkurse fÃ¼r Ober-MÃ¶rlen und Umgebung gibt es ab sofort im Wald am Winterstein. Die Ausgangspunkte sind bequem mit dem Auto zu erreichen und bieten jedem Nordic-Walker vom Einsteiger bis zum Profi die geeignete Herausforderung 

Bin mal gespannt, ob das nicht wieder Probleme gibt.
GruÃ
Ger


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (13. November 2004)

Und wer hat sich das einfallen lassen,wohl ein Trendsportbegeisterter Schreiberling der Wz.Gibt wohl nur noch mehr Probleme dort oben(Stock in den Speichen?)


----------



## Fahrrad (13. November 2004)

wird immer schlimmer als wenn wanderer nicht schon schlimm genug wären. 
das schlimme am nordic walking ist: die leute denken wenn sie ein paar stöcke in die hand nehmen und normal laufen würden sie sofort abnehmen. wenn muss man auch die technik beherschen. ich finde es aber trotzdem toll wie man die menschen mit ein paar stöcken ermutigen kann sport zu machen. besser als wenn sie ihren arsch ins sofa druecken =)

gruß


----------



## fUEL (13. November 2004)

verblockt den Wald mit Nordic Walking stöcken bis zum Himmel. Diese Rentner-sportart(böse) hat mir schon manche Zornesfalte beschert. Wildschweine auf der Line gesichtet. Der schöne Trail vomn Winterstein zur Gw. war heute morgen ziemlich geschädigt vom Borstenvieh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Aber ein  nordic Walker der die Stöcke bei aldi gekauft hat nimmt sich heraus sich über die Biker zu stellen und fuchtelnd auf dem Trail sein Vorrecht zu erkreischen (heißer) Die Wildsau (nicht von Alutech , die hinter mir im Abstand von 2 m  aus dem unterholz grunzend zur Rotte aufschließen wollte war nicht halb so schlimm)  ich hab mir fast in die Ho.. ge......n !!! Aber der einzige den ich um 7.45 gesehen habe, hatte in sein Hobby gerade so viel investiert, wie die Schraube von meinen 245 mm Federweg gekostet haben. Wenn überhaupt 2 Klassen,so sind wir Biker die, die die Wirtschaft voranbingen. Meine Bikes haben jedenfalls tausende von Aldi Walking Stöcken gekostet und meine Carbonsohlen werden dem Drecksköter der dazugehörte beim nächsten Annäherungsversuch in Erinnerung bleiben. Ich gebe zu, daß das auch nicht nett und vielleicht auch etws menschenverachtend ist; nur wer sagt mir daß die Walker nicht aus einer fernen Galaxy stammen.
Ich dulde die ja;aber nur, wenn Die auch uns dulden, - besser lieben, weil wir deren Rente ja bezahlen sollen mit den Geldern für Fox,Shimano,Banshee oder ähnliches. 
Ihr seht, mein Ärger sitzt tief und ich bin auch nur ein Mensch- Ich bin auch schon vierzig aber ich habe kein problem mit den Jüngeren und finde klasse, wenn man da was lernen kann- Der Gedanke, daß die Stöcke Hirn fressen drängt sich jedoch auf. 

Ich hoffe, daß kein Biker im Vorstand der Stockrächer ist. 

 i got crazy and mad by a guide  using a wooden aldi   .......
Best regard and not amused  Fuel 
ps. Seifenkistenrennen für die die keinen Stock mehr halten können-- auf verblockten totholzgepfasterten  Lines. 


Biken , egal wie


----------



## WODAN (13. November 2004)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> verblockt den Wald mit Nordic Walking stöcken bis zum Himmel. Diese Rentner-sportart(böse) hat mir schon manche Zornesfalte beschert. Wildschweine auf der Line gesichtet. Der schöne Trail vomn Winterstein zur Gw. war heute morgen ziemlich geschädigt vom Borstenvieh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Aber ein  nordic Walker der die Stöcke bei aldi gekauft hat nimmt sich heraus sich über die Biker zu stellen und fuchtelnd auf dem Trail sein Vorrecht zu erkreischen (heißer) Die Wildsau (nicht von Alutech , die hinter mir im Abstand von 2 m  aus dem unterholz grunzend zur Rotte aufschließen wollte war nicht halb so schlimm)  ich hab mir fast in die Ho.. ge......n !!! Aber der einzige den ich um 7.45 gesehen habe, hatte in sein Hobby gerade so viel investiert, wie die Schraube von meinen 245 mm Federweg gekostet haben. Wenn überhaupt 2 Klassen,so sind wir Biker die, die die Wirtschaft voranbingen. Meine Bikes haben jedenfalls tausende von Aldi Walking Stöcken gekostet und meine Carbonsohlen werden dem Drecksköter der dazugehörte beim nächsten Annäherungsversuch in Erinnerung bleiben. Ich gebe zu, daß das auch nicht nett und vielleicht auch etws menschenverachtend ist; nur wer sagt mir daß die Walker nicht aus einer fernen Galaxy stammen.
> Ich dulde die ja;aber nur, wenn Die auch uns dulden, - besser lieben, weil wir deren Rente ja bezahlen sollen mit den Geldern für Fox,Shimano,Banshee oder ähnliches.
> Ihr seht, mein Ärger sitzt tief und ich bin auch nur ein Mensch- Ich bin auch schon vierzig aber ich habe kein problem mit den Jüngeren und finde klasse, wenn man da was lernen kann- Der Gedanke, daß die Stöcke Hirn fressen drängt sich jedoch auf.
> 
> ...



Naja, ich glaube Deine 245mm Federweg (was fährst Du denn?) haben schon etwas Dein Gehirn angefressen


----------



## [email protected] (14. November 2004)

[email protected] ich habe auch so meine probleme mit den rentnern! die kommen mir bei jeder kurve und dem schnellsten trail immer entgegen. zum bneispiel letzte woche: ich fahr so mit ca.50 nen breiten forstweg runter, komm um die kurve und da war aufeinmal auf der rechten seite ein hund der an einer leine war, diese war aber "nur" ungefähr 8m lang und die besitzer waren ganzu weit hinten auf der "linken" hälfte. ich dachte mir nur shit für ne vollbremsung war zu risikoreich also musste ich über die leine drüber springen die vielleicht 30-40cm hoch war! net gerade hoch aber mit 50 sachen nach ner kurve, also das hätte auch böse ausgehen können. das feinste war: das alte ehepaar mit dem hund beschimpft mich auch noch was das soll!am liebsten wäre ich vom bike gesprungen und hätte sie zur sau gemacht aber ich habs gelassen. diese spaziergänger sind echt voll nervig und von dennen gibt es leider viel zu viele!!!!!!!! naja das ist meine meinung dazu ist euch ja vielleicht auch ma so ähnlich ergangen!? 

immer fleißig weiter biken jungs,egal was für wetter im anmarsch ist   

besucht ma meine page:   www.radlerbande.de  (wird im laufe des monats noch erweitert!)


----------



## fUEL (14. November 2004)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich glaube Deine 245mm Federweg (was fährst Du denn?) haben schon etwas Dein Gehirn angefressen


Na so was 130 mm vorne und 115 hinten =245!!! Dafür reicht das Gehirn noch.Es gibt halt Tage da gehen einem die Stockjünger auf den Zeiger; sorry mußte mir einfach mal den Dampf aus der Röhre schreiben.fuel


----------



## WODAN (14. November 2004)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Na so was 130 mm vorne und 115 hinten =245!!! Dafür reicht das Gehirn noch.Es gibt halt Tage da gehen einem die Stockjünger auf den Zeiger; sorry mußte mir einfach mal den Dampf aus der Röhre schreiben.fuel



 

Oje, oje. Hier sind ja mittlerweile nur die größten Helden unserer Zeit unterwegs.
Der Eine rechnet den Federweg hinten und vorne zusammen (sehr aussagekräftig, dann habe ich beim DH-Bike 400mm) und der andere Stuntman springt bei 50km/h in einer Kurve einen 50cm Bunny Hop.
 

Wow!
Ich glaube ich werde das Mitteilungsabo für dieses Theman abbestellen, es kommt ja nichts mehr informatives rüber


----------



## fUEL (14. November 2004)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Oje, oje. Hier sind ja mittlerweile nur die größten Helden unserer Zeit unterwegs.
> Der Eine rechnet den Federweg hinten und vorne zusammen (sehr aussagekräftig, dann habe ich beim DH-Bike 400mm) und der andere Stuntman springt bei 50km/h in einer Kurve einen 50cm Bunny Hop.
> 
> 
> ...



Oje,   Oje der Hr. Bafög Bezieher begreift nicht, daß hier NW Stöcke mit einem Bike verglichen wurden und zwar in Hinblick auf den volkswirtschaftlichen  Nutzen( 2 Stöcke bezogen auf den Marktwert bei Aldi und ein Federungs/Dämpfungssystem respektive die Gesamtheit der Schrauben - hier nur deren Wert) Der Wert der Schrauben, die 245 mm  Federweg fixieren. Einen Bunnyhop dieser Extraklasse werde ich ja vielleicht demnächst live vom Verfasser sehen; Oder??

Setzt dich auf eines der Bikes und fahr in Taunus, das hilft gegen schlechte Laune.
Ciao Fuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (14. November 2004)

morsche @ all..... war gerade joggen, mein mädel war walken (ohne stöcke), weil knie im arsch und daher nur walken möglich..... und jetzt gehen wir biken. ich wünsche euch allen einen vorurteilsfreien sonntag und friede unter den bikern, auch wenn ich momentan nicht daran glaube. lassts krachen........


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (14. November 2004)

Einer wieder härter als der Andere.Ich denke mal da gehts um ein gemeinsames Hobby ,das ist doch nun wirklich egal wieviel Drop.-Bunnyhopp.-und Federwegperformance jemand zu bieten hat.Es gibt halt Leute die bevorzugen ein Demo 9,manch anderen reicht halt ein Race-Hardtail mit ner Olympic-Sid.Versuchen wir das beste daraus zu machen und uns nicht gegenseitig  wie bei einem 4-Cross-Rennen vom Winterstein zu schiessen.


----------



## dh-fabrikk (14. November 2004)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Einer wieder härter als der Andere.Ich denke mal da gehts um ein gemeinsames Hobby ,das ist doch nun wirklich egal wieviel Drop.-Bunnyhopp.-und Federwegperformance jemand zu bieten hat.Es gibt halt Leute die bevorzugen ein Demo 9,manch anderen reicht halt ein Race-Hardtail mit ner Olympic-Sid.Versuchen wir das beste daraus zu machen und uns nicht gegenseitig  wie bei einem 4-Cross-Rennen vom Winterstein zu schiessen.


Wie?Was? Ich verstehe nur Eisenbahnhaltepunkt.4X-Rennen mit Nordic-walking
Stöcken als Lanzen am Winterstein??.Natürlich dabei einen Bunnyhopp into Superman-Seatgrab und dabei den Siberbeharrten und einfältigen(so tief wie der Grand Canyon) Rentnergespann ein Auge austechen und dem thölengefolge mit
555mm Federweg in der Arsch treten auf das die Sc...sse nur so aus ihm raussp.......Was geht hier ab??Ich geh Fahren(may the mud be with me)
Gute Besserung DH 12!!!


----------



## fUEL (14. November 2004)

Hurra, der Humor ist wieder da. 
Danke dh Fabrikk !!!
Ciao fuel


----------



## WODAN (14. November 2004)

Habe noch etwas Gutes hier im Forum gefunden, was den Dummschwätzern wie Fuel keine Chance mehr gibt   
Ignorierliste   

Keine Macht den Dummen


----------



## WODAN (14. November 2004)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Hurra, der Humor ist wieder da.
> Danke dh Fabrikk !!!
> Ciao fuel



Der war nie weg bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (14. November 2004)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Habe noch etwas Gutes hier im Forum gefunden, was den Dummschwätzern wie Fuel keine Chance mehr gibt
> Ignorierliste
> 
> Keine Macht den Dummen


Wodan der Kriegsgott, Friedrich der Große ! Hier hat wohl einer ne profilneurose - kann es sein, daß du beim p..... immer den Kürzesten ziehst??  

In größter Ehrerbietung vor dem wahren Herrscher dieser Forumswelt:
WODAN dem Kriegsgott!!
Don´t worry, be happy
ciao fuel


----------



## WODAN (14. November 2004)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> In größter Ehrerbietung vor dem wahren Herrscher dieser Forumswelt:
> WODAN dem Kriegsgott!!
> Don´t worry, be happy
> ciao fuel



Dann ist ja alles geklärt!


----------



## [email protected] (14. November 2004)

[email protected]: jetzt hört doch ma auf euch hier so gegenseitig zu fetzten! ich weis zwar net wie alt ihr seid,aber ihr verhaltet euch wie kleinkinder! ob man jetzt mega federweg hat oder net,ist doch scheiß egal. im grunde sind wir doch alle gleich, wir wollen viel spaß und action im wald oder etwa nicht? was für ein bike man hat ist doch wurst,hauptsache man kann damit umgehen!
also hört auf euch hier so  zu streiten. ich fahre auch cc und zieh net über dh her. wenn jemand mehr federweg hat als gewöhnlich dann lasst ihn doch, wenn er spaß daran hat dann bitte, denn wollen wir doch wie schon gesagt auch.

mfg [email protected]

p.s.  fangt mal an mehr über biken am winterstein zu quatschen ich hab mich hier ja net um sonst angemeldet.



www.radlerbande.de


----------



## cleiende (14. November 2004)

N'Abend!

Steht der 21.11. als Termin? Habe Interesse und komme aus HG regelmäßig rüber. Bin ein alter Mann von 3x12+1 und hab's nich so mit dem Freeriden, brauche meine Knochen noch für die geldbringenden 5 Tage der Woche.


----------



## faulerflex (14. November 2004)

piep piep piep wir ham uns alle liep
war eben oben..alles matschig da oben...was fahren denn die CC´ler für reifen im Winter?
Die DH´ler frag ich net weil deren reifen net so recht in meinen rahmen wollen es sei denn ich bieg da rum...

ach ja...die dirt leute oder soll ich besser...ausfallenden verbieger sagen??
na da werd ich noch meinen spaß dran haben...habs als noch net geschafft...ma sehn wanns was wird...der händler sagt das die chancen gut stehn..jaja...und die net wissen worums geht....selber schuld....


----------



## fUEL (15. November 2004)

faulerflex schrieb:
			
		

> piep piep piep wir ham uns alle liep
> war eben oben..alles matschig da oben...was fahren denn die CC´ler für reifen im Winter?
> Die DH´ler frag ich net weil deren reifen net so recht in meinen rahmen wollen es sei denn ich bieg da rum...
> 
> ...



Hi, gibt viele Möglichkeiten. Ich fahr Albert2.25 oder Ice Spiker2.1, manchmal auch little Albert 2.1, wenn viele km anstehen. Ich bin damit auf meinem Bike zufrieden.  Im Sommer fahr ich Rac. Ralph 2.25.

Ciao   fuel


----------



## oldrizzo (15. November 2004)

@fauler den optimalen reifen habe ich selber noch nicht gefunden. zufrieden war ich / bin ich mit dem tioga psycho, bzw. schwalbe black shark. auf dem hardtail fahre ich momentan noch revolte ss, das sind semis, guter trainingseffekt auf schlammigen trails.  als nächsten reifen werde ich den michelin wildgripper testen.


----------



## tobi81 (15. November 2004)

Hi Leute, was ist denn jetzt mit dem 21-ten??
  Bin ab 18.11 als Kurgast in Bad Nauheim, mein MTB bring ich mit
  um Trails und die Gegend kennen zu lernen. Wäre am Sonntag gerne dabei,
  oder gibt`s sonst noch einen Bikertreff bei euch??


                mfg jochen


----------



## fUEL (15. November 2004)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> N'Abend!
> 
> Steht der 21.11. als Termin? Habe Interesse und komme aus HG regelmäßig rüber. Bin ein alter Mann von 3x12+1 und hab's nich so mit dem Freeriden, brauche meine Knochen noch für die geldbringenden 5 Tage der Woche.



21. steht - 13 Uhr an der Kapersburg- bring gute Laune  mit. 
Wer kommen will kommt! 
P.S. Wir sind noch mehr ältere Herren??!!!  ciao fuel


----------



## [email protected] (15. November 2004)

@faulerflex: hi also ich habe nach langem testen meinen perfekten reifen gefunden = conti explorer 2.1, der hat mich bisher noch nie hängen lassen, ob schnee,regen,schlamm oder steile auffahrten! ist der perfekte allrounder, den kann ich dir auch empfehlen. 

gruss [email protected] www.radlerbande.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fahrrad (15. November 2004)

ich habe mir den conti vor 2 wochen gekauft! der hat ne scheiß selbstreinigung hat in den kurven zu wenig grip und wenn du aufm asphalt mal eine schnelle kurve machst da findest du dich gleich im acker ich muss den jetzt leider abfahren dann kommt wieder ein schwalbe big jim druff. das einzige was gut ist beim conti das ist der rollwiederstand. ist halt ein richtiger cc schlappen. 




ps: radlerbande


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (16. November 2004)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> 21. steht - 13 Uhr an der Kapersburg- bring gute Laune  mit.
> Wer kommen will kommt!
> P.S. Wir sind noch mehr ältere Herren??!!!  ciao fuel



Wie soll den nun unser Kurgast aus Driburg wissen wo die Kapersburg ist,macht doch einen Treffpunkt unterhalb vom Taunus aus.


----------



## fUEL (16. November 2004)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll den nun unser Kurgast aus Driburg wissen wo die Kapersburg ist,macht doch einen Treffpunkt unterhalb vom Taunus aus.



Besten Dank ! Am einfachsten wäre es zur Kirche in Pfaffenwiesbach zu kommen gg. 12 Uhr. Pfaffenwiesbach ist leicht zu erreichen von Bad Homburg entweder mit dem Rad über Stadtteil Kirdorf, Lochmühlenweg bis Lochmühle 
von dort geht ein Radweg direkt bis entweder zur Kapersburg ( nach dem Munitionsdepot rechts ab) oder etwa 50 m weiter und dann  links runter auf der Verlängerung der Kapersburgstrasse bis zur Kirche. 
Die Rad und Wanderkarte gibt es unter anderem in Bad Homburg beim Info Büro der Stadt im Kurhaus oder bei Reisefieber, Fahrrad Denfeld und bei Hugendubel.
Weiterhin noch Wegbeschreibung möglich über Download von www.purebiking.de  ( mit Karte ). Sonst besteht auch noch die Möglichkeit mit der S-Bahn nach Wehrheim zu fahren, am einfachsten der Hauptstr. zu folgen bis die Vorfahrt nach rechts Richtung Pfaffenwiesbach geht  und am Wald direkt auf den Radweg bis Pwb. In gleicher Fahrtrichtung nach 300 m ist die Kirche linker Hand. 
Bei Rückfragen gerne kurze Mail  an [email protected]

ciao fuel 
Ansonsten läßt sich evtl auch Mitfahrgelegenheit arrangieren.Mail!


----------



## tobi81 (16. November 2004)

alles klar, werd es schon finden;-)

        mfg kurgast


----------



## oldrizzo (17. November 2004)

morsche tobi81....

aber von bad nauheim bist du ratze fatze an der kapersburg....... ich fahre am 21.11. schon morgens um 10.00, daher wirds bei mir nichts werden mit der mittagsrunde.......... aber hier mal die wegbeschreibung:

in bad nauheim fährst du zum waldsportplatz, den kennt hier eigentlich jeder, so dass durchfragen kein problem sein dürfte. vom waldsportplatz führt eine strasse hoch zur raststätte wetterau. du folgst dieser strasse, fährst an der raststätte vorbei, dann kommt eine unterführung, du fährst weiter geradeaus, an einem hofgut vorbei und ab in den wald. immer schön den berg hochfahren. irgendwann kommst du auf einen parkplatz zugeradelt, dieser befindet sich rechts vor dir. an diesem vorbei radelst du am waldhaus entlang. weiter geradeaus, jetzt steigt der forstweg auf dem du dich befindest schon gut steil an, aber locker bleiben. bleibe auf dem forstweg, fahre immer bergan. nach einer ganzen weile teilt sich der weg, d.h. du kannst entweder links zum steinkopf hoch (das erkennst du daran, dass es noch steiler wird  ), du hälst dich aber halbrechts und umfährst den steinkopf. dieser forstweg führt dich nach ca. 1000 metern an eine kreuzung. an dieser kreuzung biegst du rechts ab, ab hier ist die kapersburg ausgeschildert und es geht wieder bergab. 

wie gesagt, ich fahre am 21. schon am vormittag, sonst hätten wir zusammen fahren können........


----------



## [email protected] (17. November 2004)

@fahrrad: also gerade bei der selbstreinigung finde ich den conti ideal. in den kurven ist er naja! würd sagen kommt auf den fahrer drauf an (was jetzt keine beleidigung sein soll!!). ich habe ein halbes jahr lang meinen perfekten reifen gesucht und hatte schon sämtliche und der conti war der beste. einzigstes problem: auf harten kies bekommt er schnell kleine löcher die aber immerhin nicht ganz durchgehen. 

mfg [email protected] www.radlerbande.de


----------



## oldrizzo (18. November 2004)

morschen radler .... wie viele wohl schon gesehen haben, gibt es nun einen weiteren winterstein-thread. und vllt. nehmen sich einige die worte cobras zur eröffnung des threads mal zu herzen. mich hat es zum nachdenken gebracht. keep on riding........


----------



## WODAN (18. November 2004)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> morschen radler .... wie viele wohl schon gesehen haben, gibt es nun einen weiteren winterstein-thread. und vllt. nehmen sich einige die worte cobras zur eröffnung des threads mal zu herzen. mich hat es zum nachdenken gebracht. keep on riding........




Dann macht´s gut!


----------



## Paens (18. November 2004)

Mittlerweile kann ich die Beiträge nicht mehr dem Titel des Forums zuordnen.

Schade. So wird das Thema >>Winterstein<< für den ein oder anderen Forenbesucher künftig eher abschreckend...oldrizzo scheint wohl nicht jeder zu vestehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (19. November 2004)

so, alles wieder runterkochen..... ich hoffe man siehr sich am 21. am wi und drumherum..... da werden doch einige von uns unterwegs sein zwischen 10.00 und 15.00 uhr..... bis dann......


----------



## tobi81 (20. November 2004)

Hi Bikers, war am Do. schon an den Ruinen, dank guter Beschreibung ohne
 Probleme gefunden. Wenns Wetter so bleibt bin ich um 13:00 an der
 Kapersburg.

            mfg kurgast- und immer locker bleiben


----------



## Fahrrad (20. November 2004)

ich bin morgen auch mal oben!


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2004)

hi leute! war gestern mit fuel und co am winterstein biken. man habt ihr was verpasst sag ich euch, das wetter war einfach nur geil und die abfahrten waren net schlecht. hoffe das wir das nochmal irgendwann wiederholen können.

ps: ein downhiller war auch unter uns 


gruß [email protected] www.radlerbande.de


----------



## Paens (22. November 2004)

[email protected] hats auf den Punkt gebracht! Es war topp!!

Durch den ständigen Wechsel von Licht und Schatten bei ca. 1-2°C änderte sich laufend die Bodenbeschaffenheit...Spaß pur 

Ergo: Unser "Winterstein"...warum in die Ferne schweifen....


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (22. November 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute! war gestern mit fuel und co am winterstein biken. man habt ihr was verpasst sag ich euch, das wetter war einfach nur geil und die abfahrten waren net schlecht. hoffe das wir das nochmal irgendwann wiederholen können.
> 
> ps: ein downhiller war auch unter uns
> 
> ...




Frag mich wer das wohl war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (22. November 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute! war gestern mit fuel und co am winterstein biken. man habt ihr was verpasst sag ich euch, das wetter war einfach nur geil und die abfahrten waren net schlecht. hoffe das wir das nochmal irgendwann wiederholen können.
> 
> ps: ein downhiller war auch unter uns
> 
> ...




Schönen guten Abend, 
hi stoner, freut mich, daß es Dir gefallen hat. War lustig gestern- interessanter Mix von Leuten allen Alters und trotzdem homogene Gruppe- ja alle Radfahrer, kein Wunder dass das geklappt hat. Die Klappspaten blieben zu Hause und jeder hatte Spaß an guten Trails und dem Wahnsinnswetter.  
 Der Kurgast ist leider Singlespeed nach Hause - Großer Schrauber, alle Achtung ! Komme gern auch mal nach Drieburg wie besprochen zum Testen der dortigen Morphologie. 
Nächsten Sonntag könnten wir uns wieder an der Kapersburg  treffen und evtl. die Tour etwas variieren; bspw. Kransberg mit einbeziehen oder weiter runter bis Autobahnunterführung etc. 

Vorschläge!!

Ciao fuel


----------



## fUEL (22. November 2004)

alarm fuer dh12 schrieb:
			
		

> Frag mich wer das wohl war?



Stänkerfritz! 
Werd doch mal etwas geschmeidig ! Du bist bestimmt  nur aus Versehen als einziger Held dieser Welt geboren worden. 
Gute Laune  und Toleranz hilft schon!
 Du bist ja schließlich auch nicht  auf dem Niveau von Guido Tschug   
Ciao  fuel


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2004)

@fuel: hi ja fands richtig cool gestern und das mit nächsten sonntag hört sich auch net schlecht an, nur muss ich mein bike erst mal wieder in ordnung bringen aber habe zum glück noch einen ersatzschalthebel bei mir rumfliegen    weißt du noch wie wir uns über die downhiller beschwerd haben, das sie uns einfach nicht mögen hier in diesem forum!? ich hab mir gedanken gemacht und ein neues winterstein thread nur für cc und hobby biker erstellt   schau mal rein ist genau das richtige für uns wintersteinler!

gruß [email protected] www.radlerbande.de

ps: alle die keine lust mehr haben von downhillern und freeridern beleidigd zu werden, schaut mal ins forum "[email protected]" würd mich freuen

ciao


----------



## fUEL (23. November 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> @fuel: hi ja fands richtig cool gestern und das mit nächsten sonntag hört sich auch net schlecht an, nur muss ich mein bike erst mal wieder in ordnung bringen aber habe zum glück noch einen ersatzschalthebel bei mir rumfliegen    weißt du noch wie wir uns über die downhiller beschwerd haben, das sie uns einfach nicht mögen hier in diesem forum!? ich hab mir gedanken gemacht und ein neues winterstein thread nur für cc und hobby biker erstellt   schau mal rein ist genau das richtige für uns wintersteinler!
> 
> gruß [email protected] www.radlerbande.de
> 
> ...


Hi, stoner, denk immer dran: "Was interessiert es den Mond, wenn ihn der Hund anbellt ???"   Nur die, über die gesprochen wird, sind ein bisschen wichtig!  
Das diese ddd Jungs  ihr schweres Gerät brauchen, um über andere Defizite hinwegzutäuschen ist doch offensichtlich. In deren neuem Forum unterhalten sie sich untereinander über LKW Reifen und ähnliche Themen - Das also ist gemäß des Themas ddd am Winterstein und.....die Großmannssucht dokumentiert sich im Gewicht der Lamdas und ähnlichem. Im Bikepark und verantwortungsbewußt eingesetzt sind diese Bikes ja faszinierend aber eben auch nur ein Spielart des Radfahrens.
Der Anspruch an" Recht haben " ist nicht automatisch mit steigendem Gewicht des Rades größer. Ich glaub auch nicht, daß ich ein größeres Recht habe über andere cc ler zu spoten,  nur weil mein Fully lediglich 11KG wiegt.

Jeder, der was meint sagen zu wollen soll das tun - Wenn es daneben liegt ignoriere es einfach - trotzdem ist ein neuer Beitrag auch o. k. - ich hatte nur nicht vermutet, daß die ddd Jungs sich überhaupt noch einloggen, da deren Perspektive ja nur bis zum Tellerrrand geht. Schau doch mal dem Wodan sein Profil an - er hat ein Haufen Bafög bikes zusammengespart und  welch ein Wunder auch was zum  cc Cruisen. (Hat er neulich so verfaßt:Set up für den cc- cruiser machen) 
Ich hätte die Jungs gern mal kennengelernt am Sonntag und wäre wahrscheinlich erstaunt gewesen, daß die gar nicht so hölzern und verbohrt sind wie sie immer tun. 
Die Kraftmeierei ist doch aus deren Rudelverhalten erwachsen und nicht aus einer Bikerseele (Wie verwirrt diese auch mal sein mag)
Ich würde sagen wir schließen hier mal endlich den kollektiven Frieden und zeigen Alle jetzt mal wirklich Stärke.  
Wenn Sie dich weiterhin beleidigen, setz die Jungs auf  deine Buddy List und ignorier das Geschwätz der Möchtegern Großen 
So und jetzt haben wir 3 Wintersteinthreads in den Favoriten - Der Rechner hat ja genug Kapazität. Glückwunsch !
Ciao Fuel


----------



## Jozim (23. November 2004)

naja fuel, du forderst, man solle sich auf einer homogenen ebene unterhalten. bitte, du kannst es haben, solang dieser ansatz bei _jedem_ hier vorzufinden ist.
gegen eine gepflegte unterhaltung habe ich im entferntesten etwas einzuwenden, denke, dass es dem ein oder anderen hier oder in den anderen threads eben so geht.

ich glaube aber kaum, dass wir "ddd-jungs unser schweres gerät brauchen, um über defizite hinwegzutäuschen". ich glaube eher, dass du so wenig im bikepark warst wie ich bei einer transalp und von daher scheint es komfortabel über die andere seite ein schnelles urteil zu ziehen.

ich habe fürher zusammen mit meinem vater viele touren in den bergen gemacht (comer see, italien oder davos, schweiz) und von daher kann ich euch schon glauben, wenn ihr von diesem sport fasziniert seid. aber steckt die "ddd-jungs" bitte nicht so schnell in eine verspielte unnütze schublade. wer mal ein wochenende im bikepark oder aktiv bei einem rennen dabei war wird wohl ähnliches erzählen wie der "cc-fahrer" der mit der gruppe von oberstdorf nach riva gefahren ist. 

ich finde es schade. vor drei-vier jahren ungefähr dachte wohl jeder, er wäre der einzigste, der wirklich mountainbike-fährt. nun hat man eine wirklich große hand voll leute und ist froh, wenn man ruhe vor den anderen hat.
vielleicht gibt das den ein oder anderen zu denken.

ich jedenfalls werde jedem helfen, ob cc oder ddd, wenn er mal ne panne haben sollte. da seh ich kein problem drin.

gruß,
TR


----------



## Fahrrad (23. November 2004)

ich finde die ganze diskussion zu lustig!
ich fahre auch zum grösten teil cc, trotzdem bin ich auch 4-5 wochenenden in bikeparks unterwegs. ich hatte noch nie probleme mit dh fahrern. ich unterhalte mich auch gerne mit ihnen weil man sehr viele erfahrungen untereinander austauschen kann.
ich werde mit auch zu meinem cc bike noch ein dh bike kaufen. da ist doch viel schöner wenn man sich immer mal abwecheln kann statt immer nur das selbe zu machen.
was hier läuft das ist das selbe wenn sich ski und snowboarder streiten wenn es darum geht was geiler und stylischer aussieht. da kann man auch nur sagen vor 5 jahren war skifahren absolut out aber wenn man sich heut die new school tricks und die freeskiing szene anschaut kann man nur sagen hut ab.
aber man kann froh sein wenn man beides ordentlich kann.


----------



## fUEL (23. November 2004)

ToastedRim schrieb:
			
		

> naja fuel, du forderst, man solle sich auf einer homogenen ebene unterhalten. bitte, du kannst es haben, solang dieser ansatz bei _jedem_ hier vorzufinden ist.
> gegen eine gepflegte unterhaltung habe ich im entferntesten etwas einzuwenden, denke, dass es dem ein oder anderen hier oder in den anderen threads eben so geht.
> 
> ich glaube aber kaum, dass wir "ddd-jungs unser schweres gerät brauchen, um über defizite hinwegzutäuschen". ich glaube eher, dass du so wenig im bikepark warst wie ich bei einer transalp und von daher scheint es komfortabel über die andere seite ein schnelles urteil zu ziehen.
> ...





Du bist auf der Stelle rehabilitiert und das ist klasse so.   Die Provokation ist doch nur um eine solche Reaktion hervorzurufen.   Großartig!Das ist es was ich meine. miteinander   Wir möchten euch doch gerne auch mal Beifall klatschen wenn Ihr die Riesendirtjumps macht. Geht aber nur, wenn wir überhaupt auch Anteil haben dürfen. Wiegesagt DDD ist EINE Spielart. Wir fahren doch auch Rennrad und finden es nicht doof. 
Ich finde Nicolai Hardcorebikes auch geil oder Alutech oder oder ... ich für meinen Teil darf mir aus meiner Verantwortung heraus eben nicht die Knochen brechen fahr aber mit meinem Bike natürlich schon mal eine technisch schwierige Abfahrt auf der man  sich zugegebenerweise auch wehtun könnte. 
So hat jeder seine persönliche Grenze, die eben beim einen eher kognitiv beim anderen eher emotional gesteuert und verschoben wird.

Es ist auch im übrigen durchaus möglich, daß Leute aus dem einen Lager vom anderen Ende der Skala viel lernen können.
Diesem langen schlanken Kerl von Stoner kann man durchaus einen hohen Bunnyhopp zutrauen. Manchmal ist der Tellerrand eben doch nicht die Grenze- kleckert beim Essen - man kann die Tischdecke wieder waschen. 
Mein Angebot einer gemeinsamen Wintersteinaktion ist jederzeit abrufbar und ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn die bemängelte Kampfbereitschaft in eine friedliche Koexistenz überführt werden könnte. 
Wenn wir dafür etwas tun können sollten wir es tun.   
Ciao fuel


----------



## faulerflex (23. November 2004)

Ich weis ja nu net was mit euch so abgeht..oder ob hier irgendwer irgendwem weh getan hat,
aber ich als CC´ler dessen Bruder Psoido DDD´ler is(die die uns kennen wissen bescheidt der rest brauch nur zu wissen das wir beide seiten der medaille kennen...) das keiner von beiden irgendwas zu kompensieren hat () außer evtl in einzelfällen)und definitiv BEIDE seiten am biken haben. Die einen hat eher am CC die anderen halt eher bergab...aber ALLE haben spaß im wald....und es gibt KEINE grund sich hier an zu giften und die uralten Vorurteile aus zu packen....die gibt es auf beiden seiten und sind ALLE unsinnig....man sollte eigene erfahrungen machen...und ich hab meine gemacht...im CC und DDD...und ich kann mit gewissheit sagen das es auf beiden seiten solche und solche gibt...
und ihr die sich hier nur angiften.....Kindergarten oder was?
kommt ma runter alle hier sind liep...und keiner will hier irgendwelche trails putt machen...nur die art der nutzung is anders...aber schränkt jeweils die andern nicht ein....also ride on...

@CC  wann wollts denn ma wieder treffen? konnte am so net...war erst am abend im wald unterwegs...
@DDD wann seit ihr ma wieder da? Kannsch ma wieder filme und foddos machen...und ma sehn evtl trau ich mich ja ma....


----------



## tobi81 (23. November 2004)

Hi Bikers, wenn Sonntach was geht bin ich dabei. Fahre zur Zeit noch
 Singlespeed aber das Teil ist schon unterwegs. Tour war echt klasse, wißt
 ja garnicht wie gut ihr es hier habt, klasse Trails, Schotter und Waldwege 
 ohne Ende und alles noch klasse ausgeschildert  

               mfg kurgast


----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (23. November 2004)

tobi81 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Bikers, wenn Sonntach was geht bin ich dabei. Fahre zur Zeit noch
> Singlespeed aber das Teil ist schon unterwegs. Tour war echt klasse, wißt
> ja garnicht wie gut ihr es hier habt, klasse Trails, Schotter und Waldwege
> ohne Ende und alles noch klasse ausgeschildert
> ...


Ist es in Bad driburg den so flach,bin zwar irgendwann mal dagewesen,(beruflich),aber soviel ich mich erinnern kann  habt  ihr doch ne schöne Berglandschaft dort,oder liege ich falsch.Leider war ich da noch nie mit dem Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alarm fuer dh12 (23. November 2004)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Stänkerfritz!
> Werd doch mal etwas geschmeidig ! Du bist bestimmt  nur aus Versehen als einziger Held dieser Welt geboren worden.
> Gute Laune  und Toleranz hilft schon!
> Du bist ja schließlich auch nicht  auf dem Niveau von Guido Tschug
> Ciao  fuel


Habe nur mal gefragt,ist ja wohl keine Straftat.Vergleiche mich bitte nicht mit Herrn Tschugg,wenn schon dann lieber mit Nino Antic.


----------



## fUEL (23. November 2004)

Hi, Nino 12  Ciao fuel


----------



## dh-fabrikk (23. November 2004)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Stänkerfritz!
> Werd doch mal etwas geschmeidig ! Du bist bestimmt  nur aus Versehen als einziger Held dieser Welt geboren worden.
> Gute Laune  und Toleranz hilft schon!
> Du bist ja schließlich auch nicht  auf dem Niveau von Guido Tschug
> Ciao  fuel



Na ja,immer noch besser als auf deinem Reflex-Amöben-Niveau!!
Ausserdem gibts von der Sorte Mensch noch einen Super-Hero!


----------



## dh-fabrikk (23. November 2004)

faulerflex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis ja nu net was mit euch so abgeht..oder ob hier irgendwer irgendwem weh getan hat,
> aber ich als CC´ler dessen Bruder Psoido DDD´ler is(die die uns kennen wissen bescheidt der rest brauch nur zu wissen das wir beide seiten der medaille kennen...) das keiner von beiden irgendwas zu kompensieren hat () außer evtl in einzelfällen)und definitiv BEIDE seiten am biken haben. Die einen hat eher am CC die anderen halt eher bergab...aber ALLE haben spaß im wald....und es gibt KEINE grund sich hier an zu giften und die uralten Vorurteile aus zu packen....die gibt es auf beiden seiten und sind ALLE unsinnig....man sollte eigene erfahrungen machen...und ich hab meine gemacht...im CC und DDD...und ich kann mit gewissheit sagen das es auf beiden seiten solche und solche gibt...
> und ihr die sich hier nur angiften.....Kindergarten oder was?
> kommt ma runter alle hier sind liep...und keiner will hier irgendwelche trails putt machen...nur die art der nutzung is anders...aber schränkt jeweils die andern nicht ein....also ride on...
> ...



Fast immer Sonntags von 12,30 bis Amen!(Warte bis es dunkel ist)


----------



## fUEL (23. November 2004)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Fast immer Sonntags von 12,30 bis Amen!(Warte bis es dunkel ist)


Wie wäre das: Alle treffen sich am So um 12.30 am Winterstein (ehem Turmstandort)
Vorschlag !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Wenn Ihr einen Konsens findet stellt es in alle 3 Foren und es ist gebont. O. K. ????
Selig sind die, die geben  können und geben  .Amen!  
Ciao fuel


----------



## Fahrrad (23. November 2004)

sonntags um halb eins das ist für mich die schlimmste zeit des tages. nee da kann ich nicht mehr tut mir leid. ich fahre lieber zwischen 10 und 13 uhr.
aber man trifft sich vielleicht sonst irgendwann mal dort oben!

GREATZ


----------



## WODAN (23. November 2004)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Schau doch mal dem Wodan sein Profil an - er hat ein Haufen Bafög bikes zusammengespart und  welch ein Wunder auch was zum  cc Cruisen. (Hat er neulich so verfaßt:Set up für den cc- cruiser machen)



Was soll das bitte? Das sehe ich als persönlichen Angriff! 

1. Du kennst mich überhaupt nicht und versuchst hier irgendwelche Ferndiagnosen zu bewerkstelligen.Tolle Leistung!
2.Meine Bikes hatte ich schon vor der BaFög Zeit und nehme dies auch nur 2 Jahre in Anspruch, auch wenn das hier eigentlich überhaupt nichts zu suchen hat.
3.Mit Eurem dummen Geschätz macht Ihr die Gesamtlage auch nicht besser. Ich persönlich war eigentlich ein großer Kämpfer gegen solch dummes CC/DH Gerede, aber mittlerweile tut Ihr mir nur noch leid. Ich grüsse jeden Biker rund um den Winterstein, auch wenn dies meistens nicht erwidert wird.
4.Schau mal in den Spiegel und denk mal nach wie alt Du bist!Ist Dein Niveau so niedrig?

Naja, wenn noch etwas sein sollte, schreib mir bitte eine PM/Email. Beantworte alles gerne, solange es richtige Kritik und nicht irgendein dummes Sandkastengeschwätz ist!


----------



## Google (24. November 2004)

Guten Tag

meine richtiger Name ist Alois Schulze-Mayer.

Ich arbeite bei der BAFÖG-Stelle und meine Aufgabe ist es Zweckentfremdung unserer freigegeben Mittel aufzuspüren und zu tadeln.

Wer hat hier unzulässiger Weise sein Hobby mit staatlichen Mitteln finanziert ??

MfG

Schulze-Mayer

Immer auf der Hut sein !!


----------



## oldrizzo (24. November 2004)

mitlesen langt eben doch nicht..... und ich sage euch ich habs probiert..... wollen wir uns mal wieder dem thema widmen? wann fährt wer wo und mit wem.... das war es doch....... also ich bin nächsten sonntag fremdrevier erkunden, aber am 5.12.04 wieder im taunus unterwegs....... daher würde ich mich freuen, den ein oder anderen am ehemaligen holzturm oder auch am kuhkopf begrüssen zu dürfen. abstimmung über pm........ auf gehts.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (24. November 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag
> 
> meine richtiger Name ist Alois Schulze-Mayer.
> 
> ...



Ich habe für alles Belege


----------



## Cobrakeks (24. November 2004)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, stoner, denk immer dran: "Was interessiert es den Mond, wenn ihn der Hund anbellt ???"   Nur die, über die gesprochen wird, sind ein bisschen wichtig!
> Das diese ddd Jungs  ihr schweres Gerät brauchen, um über andere Defizite hinwegzutäuschen ist doch offensichtlich. In deren neuem Forum unterhalten sie sich untereinander über LKW Reifen und ähnliche Themen - Das also ist gemäß des Themas ddd am Winterstein und.....die Großmannssucht dokumentiert sich im Gewicht der Lamdas und ähnlichem. Im Bikepark und verantwortungsbewußt eingesetzt sind diese Bikes ja faszinierend aber eben auch nur ein Spielart des Radfahrens.
> Der Anspruch an" Recht haben " ist nicht automatisch mit steigendem Gewicht des Rades größer. Ich glaub auch nicht, daß ich ein größeres Recht habe über andere cc ler zu spoten,  nur weil mein Fully lediglich 11KG wiegt.
> 
> ...


Restriktiv Lkw_reifen 365/80/22.5 R zu 26*2.7 .Noch Fragen?Mfg Dein Keks


----------



## [email protected] (24. November 2004)

[email protected]: hab heute vom förster erfahren, dass sich ein paar jungs oberhalb des wintersteins ein paar kicker und steilkurven zurecht gezimmert haben. wisst ihr was davon? wie siehts bei euch mit sonntag 12.30uhr am winterstein aus??? wäre coll wenn einige von euch kommen auch die dh ler, dann kann ich euch auch mal zeigen was ein cc ler noch mehr drauf hat außer berg hoch und runter zu fahren  

gruß [email protected]

keep on riding egal welches wetter am start ist


----------



## Fahrrad (25. November 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> wäre coll wenn einige von euch kommen auch die dh ler, dann kann ich euch auch mal zeigen was ein cc ler noch mehr drauf hat außer berg hoch und runter zu fahren




z.B. garagendachhüpfen *GG*


----------



## dh-fabrikk (25. November 2004)

Fahrrad schrieb:
			
		

> z.B. garagendachhüpfen *GG*



Na da bin ich mal gespannt!Ich hoffe eure Rahmen haben noch Garantie!!


----------



## fUEL (25. November 2004)

tobi81 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Bikers, wenn Sonntach was geht bin ich dabei. Fahre zur Zeit noch
> Singlespeed aber das Teil ist schon unterwegs. Tour war echt klasse, wißt
> ja garnicht wie gut ihr es hier habt, klasse Trails, Schotter und Waldwege
> ohne Ende und alles noch klasse ausgeschildert
> ...


HI, tobi, 
aus der Erfahrung vom Sonntag hab ich mir erst mal en Schaltauge in die Satteltasche geworfen.
Nun am kommenden Sonntag fahren wir wieder und treffen uns um 12.30 am ehem Wintersteinturm.   Solltest Du Probleme mit dem Finden haben mail einfach dann verabreden wir einen Treffpunkt am besten pm 
ciao und bis bald Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi81 (27. November 2004)

Bin dabei


----------



## nrgmac (11. Oktober 2005)

Lebt hier noch einer, oder ist der Winterstein in den Winterschlaf gegangen ???


----------



## astra_Captain (11. Oktober 2005)

...melde mich als lebend


----------



## oldrizzo (12. Oktober 2005)

was der winterstein mom. so macht, weiss ich gar nicht, aber ich schlafe noch nicht...  warum fragst du?


----------



## dh-fabrikk (12. Oktober 2005)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> was der winterstein mom. so macht, weiss ich gar nicht, aber ich schlafe noch nicht...  warum fragst du?




Die Fr-Brigade geht momentan teilweise noch zu Fuss.
Diverse Rahmenbrüche und Knochenbrüche  haben es möglich gemacht.
Ab November gehts wieder aufwärts-------------`>zum Winterstein
Bikeparks machen die Schotten dicht,also sind die Local Spots wieder angesagt.

Freundliche Grüsse an alle MTB´ler die jetzt noch diesen Indian Summer
auf dem Winterstein ausleben


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Oktober 2005)

Rahmen- und Knochenbrüche? Kommt mir doch sehr vertraut vor in diesem Jahr. Bei mir ist alles heil geblieben, zum Glück (dreimal auf Holz geklopft), aber ich habe mir den umgebauten Kicker an der A-Line gespart... da hats zwei Freunde von mir gerissen. Fazit: 1 x Schlüsselbein, 1 x ausgiebige Rippenprellung und 1 gebrochener Rahmen. Da lasse ich es lieber smooth angehen und versuche meine skills nach und nach zu verbessern, aber mit meinem kleinen Kona hatte ich trotzdem ne Menge Spass auf verschiedenen Trails.... auf jeden Fall möchte ich mir nächstes Jahr einen ordentlichen Freerider mit Tourenqualität zulegen. Mein Fahrstil ist nicht so DH-lastig und dicke Drops habe ich auch von meiner Prio-Liste verbannt.... lieber creamy Trails, mit netten Jumps und ordentlich kurvig, das passt schon..... dazu noch ein bisschen Hochgebirgsluft schnuppern wäre nett..... aber erstnal sehen, ob ich es dieses Jahr schaffe, auch im Herbst und Winter ordentlich zu fahren, der Sommer war nämlich, was Kilometer betrifft, traurig... ich bin sehr wenig gefahren. Viel Arbeit, Materialausfälle (Kurbel, Schaltung, Pedale etc.), mieses Wetter (für mich immer der Hauptgrund nicht zu fahren, ich mags trocken).... dafür war ich Berlin und habe mit da ein bisschen die Zeit mit fotografieren vertrieben, daraus ist dann ein netter Katalog für HAWK Classic Bikes entstanden...... an diesem Wochenende werde ich die ! ersten ! langen Touren dieses Jahr fahren (Saalburg und Feldberg), denn ansonsten habe ich oft das Shuttleprinzip genutzt, Bike ins Auto und ab ins Grüne.... Haltet Eure Knochen zusammen und pflegt die Räder...... bis bald im Wald.....


----------



## Mork vom Ork (22. Oktober 2005)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmen- und Knochenbrüche? Kommt mir doch sehr vertraut vor in diesem Jahr. Bei mir ist alles heil geblieben, zum Glück (dreimal auf Holz geklopft), aber ich habe mir den umgebauten Kicker an der A-Line gespart... da hats zwei Freunde von mir gerissen. Fazit: 1 x Schlüsselbein, 1 x ausgiebige Rippenprellung und 1 gebrochener Rahmen.



Die Kicker sind halt nicht ohne.Bitte befahrt sie auch nur wenn ihr euch eurer Sache absolut sicher seit,möchte nicht noch mehr wehklagen hören.Da sie ja für jeden ersichtlich abseits der Trails liegen, kann ich das nur jedem raten,wer sich trozdem zu spontanen Heldentaten aufgerufen fühlt,na bitte.Mich hat´s da auch schon geschmissen,zum Glück ohne gesundheitliche Folgen.Mfg und Happy Trails Funker72


----------



## nrgmac (22. Oktober 2005)

Schön, es lebt doch noch jemand.....   

Dann bis die Tage auf dem WinterS....!

Happy Trails


----------



## oldrizzo (22. Oktober 2005)

@funker... da hast du absolut recht.... man muss ja nicht.... die beiden kollegen sind das aber auch nicht zum ersten mal gefahren und irgendwann verreissts einen dann mal...... kommt vor... und wehgeklagt wird nicht, habe mir ja auch nichts gebrochen. übrigens: die beiden geschädigten fahren schon wieder fleissig und der rahmenbruch bot genug grund, das material aufzustocken...... so hat alles etwas gutes..... komm gut durch den winter und vllt. rollt man sich ja mal über den weg.


----------



## WODAN (23. Oktober 2005)

Der Winterstein ist natürlich noch wach, sogar im Winter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ JAYBE (12. November 2005)

Servus,
zwei sachen:
1.)hat jemand mal für mich ne Karte mit fetten Singletrails vom winterstein? wohne hier noch nicht so lange und kenne mich da nch nicht aus.

2.)ich habe mir vor ca 7 jahren ein cyclecraft speed Metal 7010 gekauft, also einen freerider, jetzt habe ich das problem das der hinterbau mal erneuert werden muss und ich habe keine ahnung wo ich so ein ding herbekomme kann mir jemand helfen habe schon in verschiedenen stores usw nachgefragt und bin nicht fündig geworden. es ist ein sehr teures und gutes bike will kein neues.   

wäre echt cool


----------



## oldrizzo (12. November 2005)

zu 2. cyclecraft hat meines wissens nach ein händler aus aschaffenburg...... schau mal unter: http://www.cyclecraft.de.. ich weiss nciht, ob du hier im unmittelbaren umkreis einen findest... wenn es um reparaturen geht, kannst du auch gern mal im zweiradcenter in friedberg vorbeischauen. hier die addi:
zweiradcenter mensinger · industriegebiet süd · am strassbach 2 · 61169 friedberg · 06031 - 13913... und nein, die haben kein cyclecraft, können dir aber vllt. trotzdem weiterhelfen... 

zu 1. es gibt ein paar karten von der region... nimm am besten eine 1 : 25000, bloss nicht die 1 : 50000 rad- und wanderkarte v. kompass... die taugt mal gar nicht...... meine karte ist uralt und hinüber, die nutzt dir wenig.... aber schau mal, ob du die folgenden bekommst: topographischen Karten 1:25000 5617 usingen und 5618 friedberg und natürlich auch die blätter 5717 bad homburg vor der höhe.... somit solltest du dann gut ausgestattet sein....


----------



## DJ JAYBE (12. November 2005)

vielen Dank.
ich meinte ob es irgendwie ne karte zum downloaden gibt. habe meistens so einen kleinen minicomputerdabei von dem ich des dann abrufe dabei. aber trotzdem vielen dank. hatte schon bei cyclecraft direkt angefragt aber es kamen keine antworten zurück telefonisch erreiche ich auch niemanden. schlechter service     aber sind auf diesen bike karten so richtig fette singletrails bzw. so richtige downhill trails oder wege wo man es einfach nur richtig krachen lassen kann?


----------



## oldrizzo (12. November 2005)

probiers halt aus... auf den karten sind fast alle mir bekannten trails drauf, aber richtig fette downhills wirst du hier vergeblich suchen.... technisch anspruchsvolle trails? ja! trails mit viel flow? ja! aber das areal ist ja zum glück nicht so gross......


----------



## DJ JAYBE (12. November 2005)

ja gut technisch gesehen sollte ich erst mal mein bike wieder auf vordermann bringen. ich bin jetzt die letzten wochen nicht mehr so gefahren will morgen wieder fahren. hat vielleicht einer bock so ein bisschen mitzufahren also nicht ganz so anspruchsvoll da ich erst wieder ein bisschen rein kommen will. wie schon gesagt fahre ein orangenes cyclecraft  fällt auf. ich werde morgen jenachdem wie das wetter (nicht bei regen kein bock wieder zu putzen) ist so gegen 13 uhr 20 an der army base sein wo es dann geradeaus richtung winterstein fernsehturm geht. naja wer will kann sich mir morgen anschliesen. will es aber runter dann ein wenig krachen lassen!! also morgen 13:20 uhr werd ich da an der kreuzung sein. wer will kommt. würd mich freuen


----------



## DJ JAYBE (12. November 2005)

also die amok-bikes site is fett wers geld hat sich so viele bikes usw. zu kaufen. naja. ich würds auch gerne mal machen. teures hobby.


----------



## oldrizzo (13. November 2005)

grüss dich,

das wetter ist zu geil heute...... aber ich kann erst heute abend biken... ich will mein neues licht ausprobieren..... mal sehen wie hell es im wald werden kann.....

viel spass dir auf deinen wegen; du findest sicher den ein oder anderen mtb'ler!


----------



## DJ JAYBE (13. November 2005)

taaacch
war eigemtlich mal wieder voll geil. habs ober vermisst.naja bin heute auch mal wieder mit protektoren gefahren um es ein bisschen mehr krachen zu lassen. sicherheit geht vor!!!
na dann viel spaß heute abend leider kann ich heute abend nicht fahren da ich die nächsten tage prüfung habe und ausgeschlafen sein muss.  jo aber des werd ich auch mal wieder machen.


----------



## WODAN (13. November 2005)

DJ JAYBE schrieb:
			
		

> also die amok-bikes site is fett wers geld hat sich so viele bikes usw. zu kaufen. naja. ich würds auch gerne mal machen. teures hobby.



Moin!

1. Bin ich auch kein Geldschei$$er und habe lange und hart für diese Bikes gearbeitet!   
Du bist noch Student oder?   

2. Was ist das Problem bei Deinem Hinterbau? Lager ausgeschlagen oder etwas verzogen? Falls es sich bei Deinem Bike um normale DIN-Industrielager handelt, kannst Du es mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick selbst beheben. Oder vielleicht doch mal ein neues Bike kaufen, denn auch hochwertige Bikes haben ein Verfallsdatum, besonderst wenn sie etwas härter rangenommen werden.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ JAYBE (13. November 2005)

Hi Amok biker   

also  ich glaub dir dass du dafür hart gearbeitet hast. ich bin noch Schüler ja habe jetzt in den nächsten wochen meine prüfungen. naja. ich mein nur so halt.

mein lager ist ein bisschen ausgeschlagen und ja es ist ein industrielager hatte es schon in reperatur und die hatten gemeint es sei nicht mehr zu reperieren. ich kann es selber leider nicht da ich mich nicht ganz so gut damit auskenne.  ich will bevor ich mir einen kompletten neuen hinterbau kaufe erst mal ein neues lager oder falls es zu reperieren ist das machen. vielleicht ist das schon alles. ich will mir nächstes jahr ein neues bike holen. im moment habe ich nicht ganz so dickes geld. bin am sparen. solange muss es noch halten. mein vater kannte sich gut mit bikes aus der hätte es vielleicht noch reperieren können. ka. naja mal sehn. brauche auch eine neue bremse vorne die wurde erst entlüftet scheint aber wieder entlüftet werden zu müssen. ich denke sie ist fertig. mal sehen das ich irgendwo ne gebrauchte magura clara bekomme war sehr zufrieden mit dieser scheibe. jo. vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen fahren. vielleicht fährt man sich mal über den weg. also bis dann


----------



## DJ JAYBE (19. November 2005)

tach
hab jetzt endlich mal ne neue nabe und felge gekauft jetzt geht das auch wieder so halb mit dem härter rannehmen. aber der rahmen, also der hinterbau ist leicht kaputt. hmm hat einer ne empfehlung was für ein bike ichmir nächstes jahr holen sollte, womit mans schon mal so richtig krachen lassen kann?

Wann hat mal einer bock zusammen aufm winterstein zu cruisen?


----------



## WODAN (19. November 2005)

Werde mich Morgen früh mal auf den Weg Richtung Winterstein machen, vielleicht sieht man sich mal!
Gruß


----------



## DJ JAYBE (20. November 2005)

aaiii

jo war heute auch mal wieder oben. hat auch mal wieder gut getan. sag mal hat hier irgendwie jemand ne scheibensbremse vorne billlig zu vergeben meine hat irgendwo ein problem muss alle drei wochen entlüftet werden. hat nirgendswo ein loch und läuft auch nix aus ka was es ist. ich muss mein bike morgen mal wieder wegbringen. naja ich denke dass cih am donnerstag nachmittag wieder fahre wenn einer bock hat mitzufahren dann sagt es


----------



## DJ JAYBE (24. November 2005)

HI
jo hab mich entschlossen ne avid juicy five zu holen. kennt hier jemand einen händler der cyclecraft führt? ich brauch nur nen neuen hinterbau dann läuft wieder ales wie geschmiert!


----------



## oldrizzo (25. November 2005)

jo... lies doch mal die beiträge richtig..... der einzige händler der cyclecraft führt sitzt in aschaffenburg.... siehe auch http://www.cyclecraft.de/index2.html.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ JAYBE (25. November 2005)

jo hat sich schon erledigt habe so gut wie einen neuen Hinterbau plus ne umrüstwippe um auf 200 mm federweg zu kommen  jo haut rein


----------



## oldrizzo (25. November 2005)

morsche meisters,

grüsst euch freunde der heimat.... nach diesem lockeren einstand ein weniger lockeres thema.... wie ich, fahren ja einige von euch auch touren rund um den winterstein.. ich fand das bemühen einzelner die kuhkopfhütte gemütlich zu gestalten wirklich sehr nett und lobenswert. vor zwei wochen waren dann auf einmal alle decken weg, wohl, weil irgendwelche hirnis ein paar tage zuvor den ganzen kram abgerissen und auf der erde verteilt haben. ist das jetzt kriegsgebiet oder was? bei jeder zweiten fahrt da hoch, habe ich stämme und steine aus dem weg räumen müssen. die kurze steinige abfahrt war selten frei, denn auch hier stämme im weg...... ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich da nachts jmd rumtreibt und die wege blockiert, aber letztlich muss das einer von denen sein, die auch oft oben am winterstein usw. sind. ich tippe auf einen bekloppten wandervogel, der uns bikern benehmen beibringen will...... habt ihr mal was beobachtet? denn ich würde den kuhkopf gerne wieder entspannt erleben im nächsten sommer......


----------



## dh-fabrikk (6. Dezember 2005)

Es scheint sich hier um eine besondere Abart zu handeln.
Ich schätze mal es handelt sich um den "Nordic Gay Bird".
Manchmal tritt er sogar im Rudel auf.
Dann handelt es sich die " Blue Oyster Bird Gang"
Ich kann das einfach nicht verstehen,da stellen ein paar Geistesbrüder ein paar Kicker im Wald auf und werden wie Aussätzige boykottiert,aber im Gegensatz
darf sich der gemeine Waldochse an an allem austoben.
Meine Meinungieses Gebarden ist einfach nur Gay


----------



## oldrizzo (6. Dezember 2005)

nordic gay bird..... sollte ich mir merken... von mir auch scherzahft als nordic gang bang oder swinger walking bezeichnet......


----------



## fUEL (7. Dezember 2005)

Das ist wohl das Endstadium der  Wander- Vogelgrippe

Good Trails
Frank


----------



## Mork vom Ork (7. Dezember 2005)

Wofür die Nordic-Walking-Stöcke alles herhalten müssen............. .Da läuft einem der Saft im A....zusammen.Krieg den Stöcklern!!!!!!!!!!!!!Sehr hilfreich sollen hierbei Dt -Alpine 3 Speichen seien.  
Also denn  ,allzeit Happy Trails am Ws!!!


----------



## dh-fabrikk (7. Dezember 2005)

Jaaa,morgen den neuen Bock entjungfern.
Bisher hatt er nur 1km Asphalt gesehen um den dämpfer in Schuss zu bringen








			
				Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> Wofür die Nordic-Walking-Stöcke alles herhalten müssen............. .Da läuft einem der Saft im A....zusammen.Krieg den Stöcklern!!!!!!!!!!!!!Sehr hilfreich sollen hierbei Dt -Alpine 3 Speichen seien.
> Also denn  ,allzeit Happy Trails am Ws!!!


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Dezember 2005)

na denne: viel spass! lass noch was übrig vom ws....


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (11. Januar 2006)

Tachchen leute also ich war schon mal angemeldet aber meine geräte sind kaputt gegangen und jetzt hab ich mir alles neu gekauft naja

habe mein bike cyclecraft csp 05 speed metal al 7020  reperrieren lassen und habe ein paar neue teile bestellt   wer hat bock am samstag so um 12 uhr oder so die sau rauszulassen aufm winterstein???


leider kommen die teile die richtig gut sind erst im märz  

egal hauptsache mein hinterbau funzt wieder  

jo ciao


----------



## Mork vom Ork (12. Januar 2006)

Da du ja einen Freerider fährst,vielleicht meldest du dich mal hier!www.rockriders.deMfg Funker72


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mork vom Ork (14. Januar 2006)

Habe inzwischen rausgefunden,wer die Bauwerke am Winterstein andauernd zerstört....


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (14. Januar 2006)

tach 
achwas echt?!

diese ich hasse das habe mich mal wegen so einem Penner der des gefetzt voll auf die fresse gelegt. muss doch nicht sein was soll das ist doch assi. da kommts bei mir hoch!!!!!!! 

wer isn des??  


naja wann baut ihr mal wieder?

habe im bad nauheimer wald so ein paar schöne strecken gefunden die so richtig fun machen. wenn man da mal was bauen könnte. des sind so strecken wenn man einfach nur mal kurz bock hat nen kleinen kick zu bekommen.  wer hat mal bock da was zu bauen???  nächste woche samstag sind wir wahrscheinlich wieder oben so um 12 oder 13 uhr vielleicht kann man sich ja mal an des bauwerken aufm Winterstein treffen. morgen übrigens auch  

ok bis denne


----------



## WODAN (14. Januar 2006)

CycleCraft CSP schrieb:
			
		

> tach
> achwas echt?!
> 
> diese ich hasse das habe mich mal wegen so einem Penner der des gefetzt voll auf die fresse gelegt. muss doch nicht sein was soll das ist doch assi. da kommts bei mir hoch!!!!!!!
> ...




Hi!
Kennst Du auch Satzzeichen wie Komma?

Sinnvoll ist es nicht gerade an jeder Stelle irgendwelche sinnlosen Bauwerke zu errrichten! Das gibt über länger gesehen nur Ärger!
Gerade im Moment wo man wieder in der Politik über Wegsperrungen diskutiert.
Darum sollte man sich mit bestehenden Bauwerken zufrieden geben und diese gegebenenfalls weiter ausbauen.

Gruß


----------



## Mork vom Ork (14. Januar 2006)

Zitat von Cyclecraft CSP.:,,diese ich hasse das habe mich mal wegen so einem Penner der des gefetzt voll auf die fresse gelegt.''

Kann mir das mal jemand in´s Deutsche übersetzen?


Zitat von Cyclecraft CSP:,,treffen. morgen übrigens auch  ´´

Ich bin ja auch nicht perfekt,aber wenn es mit Rechtschreibung so hapert,hoffe ich , das es dann Bike-u.Fahrtechnisch  besser aussieht!
Mfg


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (14. Januar 2006)

Hi,

natürlich kenne ich Satzzeichen und kann das auch ins "Deutsche" übersetzen.  
Schon klar dass es immer wieder Probleme gibt, doch an diesen Stellen die ich meine dürfte es keine Probleme geben wenn man ein paar kleine Dinger aufbaut. Also man muss ja auch keine riesen Bauten da hin setzen. Naja egal. Die sind auch so nicht schlecht. Wenn mans einfach nur mal kurz krachen lassen will sind die echt geil. Mein Bike ist vielleicht nun auch nicht gerade das beste aber ich denke meine Fahrtechnik ist nicht schlecht. Hat einer Lust morgen zu fahren???



cu


----------



## dh-fabrikk (14. Januar 2006)

Eher weniger,da geht eher was in und um Bad Nauheim.

Keine Ahnung ob du auch der Freund von Beton und Asphalt bist


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Januar 2006)

Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe inzwischen rausgefunden,wer die Bauwerke am Winterstein andauernd zerstört....
> 
> 
> während ich mich noch in mutmassungen verliere, hast du die / den schuldigen gefunden? ich nehme an, das angehängte bild ist ein hinweis....
> ...


----------



## WODAN (15. Januar 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> was den neubau betrifft: momentan werden eine reihe ideen gesponnen, wie man den wald rund um den winterstein nutzen kann und da ist die rede von sperrungen und friegaben und 2 m regelungen... ich schliesse mich wodans meinung an und denke es ist sinnvoller die geduldeten bauwerke zu verbessern und ansonsten mit dem vorlieb zu nehmen, was natürlich vorhanden ist. alles andere wäre kontraproduktiv... abgesehen davon glaube ich nicht, dass die 2 m regel durchgesetzt wird, aber man muss ja kein salz in die wunde streuen, oder?



Hi!
Leider gibt es momentan zu viele Kiddies, die über solche Sachen nicht nachdenken (wollen/können?). Daher muß man solche Ansätze schon gleich im Keim ersticken!  
Siehe das neue "Northshore-möchte-gern" Bauwerk (aus Paletten usw.) neben den alten Bestehenden in der Nähe des Amie-Zeltplatz am Fuße des Winterstein. Denke die bestehenden Bauwerke sind genug und auch schon einige Zeit geduldet von Wanderern und den Förstern.

Wer extreme Bauwerke haben will, muß eben in den Bikepark fahren oder auf einem eigenen Grundstück bauen!

Gruß


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (15. Januar 2006)

Servus!

AAlllsoo, vielleicht kann man sich ja mal treffen. Nochmal ich denke nicht dass das jemanden dort stört wo ich meine. Ich rede übrigens auch nicht von so riesen Nortshore Bauwerken sondern eher von kleinen Dingen die man mal eben so beim fahren nehmen kann. Kommende Woche Samstag treffe ich mich wieder mit ein paar Kumpels. Wann und wo wissen wir noch nicht. Ich denke aber dass wir später am Tage mal nach Bad Nauheim in den Wald fahren werden um etwas kleines Feines zu errichten. Wer Bock hat mitzumachen meldet sich.

tschü


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (16. Januar 2006)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> Leider gibt es momentan zu viele Kiddies, die über solche Sachen nicht nachdenken (wollen/können?). Daher muß man solche Ansätze schon gleich im Keim ersticken!
> Siehe das neue "Northshore-möchte-gern" Bauwerk (aus Paletten usw.) neben den alten Bestehenden in der Nähe des Amie-Zeltplatz am Fuße des Winterstein. Denke die bestehenden Bauwerke sind genug und auch schon einige Zeit geduldet von Wanderern und den Förstern.
> 
> ...



moin, ich habe die hühnerleiter noch gar nicht fertig gesehen..... am tag der entstehung bin ich vorbei gekommen, da war das aber noch nicht fahrbar.... 

@ cyclecraft: das dumme ist, das der wald nicht einem allein gehört.... da gibt es pächter, nette und weniger nette; ergo kannst du dich nicht allein auf dein gefühl verlassen, wenn es darum geht, was stört und was nicht... du schreibst bad nauheimer wald... meinst du den stadtwald?


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (16. Januar 2006)

Servus.

@ oldrizzo:jo, ich denke es ist der Stadtwald. hast schon irgendwie recht.  Da sind schon ein paar andere kleine rampen aber an eher unschönen Stellen. Naja gehn so. Vielleicht kann man sich ja etwas basteln, was man immer irgendwie wegräumen kann oder so. das man das nach dem fahren einfach zur seite räumt. keine ahnung muss man mal was ausprobieren.  

komm grad vom ws. ich freue mich wieder so richtig auf den sommer!!!


----------



## dh-fabrikk (16. Januar 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> moin, ich habe die hühnerleiter noch gar nicht fertig gesehen..... am tag der entstehung bin ich vorbei gekommen, da war das aber noch nicht fahrbar....
> 
> @ cyclecraft: das dumme ist, das der wald nicht einem allein gehört.... da gibt es pächter, nette und weniger nette; ergo kannst du dich nicht allein auf dein gefühl verlassen, wenn es darum geht, was stört und was nicht... du schreibst bad nauheimer wald... meinst du den stadtwald?




Selbst im fertigen Zustand würde das Gebilde keinen Schönheitspreis gewinnen.
Von mir auch liebevoll "Sperrmülldrop"  genannt.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (16. Januar 2006)

Hi Menschenfresser Supreme!Soll man jetzt die Kinder wegsperren ,oder wie hab ich das zu verstehnen?Mfg


----------



## dh-fabrikk (16. Januar 2006)

Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Menschenfresser Supreme!Soll man jetzt die Kinder wegsperren ,oder wie hab ich das zu verstehnen?Mfg


Heute treffe ich einen Herrn,,,

Du kennst doch:"den Typ habe ich gefressen..   Primär meine Arbeitskollegen,ansonsten kennst du doch meine Harmlosigkeit"

wart mal kurz..


----------



## Mork vom Ork (16. Januar 2006)

Hab dich lieb.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CycleCraft CSP (22. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Oh man des Wochende war total *******. Hab irgendwie keinen Sprung richtig hinbekommen aufm WS und hab mir dabei Federgabel und vorderes Laufrad geschlachtet.  Shit! Naja bekomm ja eh im März ne neue Gabel.

Werde mir erst mal die kommende Woche nen neues Rad besorgen um am Weekend wieder zu fahren. Hab gehört Samstag nächste Woche soll was aufm WS gehn.  


Jo ciao


----------



## oldrizzo (22. Januar 2006)

na, wo biste denn gefahren? a-line kicker? da wäre dein radel nicht das erste... obwohl, in diesem jahr wahrscheinlich schon.....

ps: mönsch toastedrim... was treibt dich hierher?


----------



## Jozim (22. Januar 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> mönsch toastedrim... was treibt dich hierher?



die ganzen benachrichtigungsmails in meinem postfach!
verfolge den thread schon seit wochen ;>

gruß,
TR


----------



## Mork vom Ork (22. Januar 2006)

CycleCraft CSP schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Oh man des Wochende war total *******. Hab irgendwie keinen Sprung richtig hinbekommen aufm WS und hab mir dabei Federgabel und vorderes Laufrad geschlachtet.  Shit! Naja bekomm ja eh im März ne neue Gabel.
> 
> ...



Üben,Üben, Üben....und habt ihr in BNC was gebaut?


----------



## dh-fabrikk (22. Januar 2006)

Wie? Was soll da gehen auf dem Ws?

Build`N`Ride Jam von dem ich nix weiß,das gibts nicht.

Tut mir leid für dein Laufrad,hatte vor kurzer Zeit noch ein paar Double Wides.

Die hätten überlebt.

Mmmmhh, Laufrad und Gabel gleichzeitig vernichtet,da tippe ich mal auf einen

klassischen Nose-Dive nach dem ersten Kicker nach der Kuhle.









			
				CycleCraft CSP schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Oh man des Wochende war total *******. Hab irgendwie keinen Sprung richtig hinbekommen aufm WS und hab mir dabei Federgabel und vorderes Laufrad geschlachtet.  Shit! Naja bekomm ja eh im März ne neue Gabel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mork vom Ork (22. Januar 2006)

Siehst,das passiert wenn von uns keiner dabei ist und auf die Jungspunde kein Auge wirft .Wie sieht´s denn nächste Woche aus?


----------



## dh-fabrikk (22. Januar 2006)

Immer Gut,habe Samstag frei.

Freitag gibts zwar noch nen Konzi von agonoize.ich denke mal ich bin trotzdem "fit for flogging"


----------



## Mork vom Ork (22. Januar 2006)

Dann läuft bei dir was Hintergrund......Asassins dk united,und er haut mit neuem album fleissig auf die......


----------



## dh-fabrikk (22. Januar 2006)

Nee,das hab ich noch nicht.Dieses komische Dreierding.wenn ich ne Rezi mache bekomm ich sbestimmt für lau.ja,ja der herr Larssen


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (23. Januar 2006)

Tach.

ja ja üben üben. Kann ja mal nen schlechten Tag erwischen  . Wir haben es noch nicht geschafft in Bad Nauheim etwas zu bauen da ich mir ja an diesem besagten Tag a bissi was geschlachtet habe. Naja habe jetzt meine alte Gabel wieder dran und neues Laufrad. AAAlllsssoooo  wir treffen uns vorraussichtilich um 13 uhr an der Amy Kaserne wer kommen will kann logischerweise kommen. Würde uns freuen.  Hoffe das alles soweit klappt, wenn nicht sage ich nochmals bescheid!

Kleine Frage noch: Hat jemand günstig ein XT 8-fach Schaltwerk zu verscherbeln?? Wenn ja sagt mir doch bitte bescheid. Danke

Keep on Riding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-fabrikk (23. Januar 2006)

Du meinst die "US-Army Kaserne" in FB?

Weil "Amy" kenne ich nur eine,und zwar die mit den  Wildgänsen 

Wo gehts dann hin? Winterstein oder Bad Nauheimer Wald?







			
				CycleCraft CSP schrieb:
			
		

> Tach.
> 
> ja ja üben üben. Kann ja mal nen schlechten Tag erwischen  . Wir haben es noch nicht geschafft in Bad Nauheim etwas zu bauen da ich mir ja an diesem besagten Tag a bissi was geschlachtet habe. Naja habe jetzt meine alte Gabel wieder dran und neues Laufrad. AAAlllsssoooo  wir treffen uns vorraussichtilich um 13 uhr an der Amy Kaserne wer kommen will kann logischerweise kommen. Würde uns freuen.  Hoffe das alles soweit klappt, wenn nicht sage ich nochmals bescheid!
> 
> ...


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (24. Januar 2006)

Ja neee, zur alten ARMY BASE aufm WS. Erst Winterstein, dann Bad Nauheim. Die Judy XL ist zum ko....! Hoffe is bald März .  Jo hab ein neues Laufrad und will morgen gleich wieder fahren. vielleicht fahre ich ja morgen dem einen oder anderen über den Weg.

Ciao


----------



## WODAN (24. Januar 2006)

Moin Zusammen!

War heute Abend nochmal eine kleine Runde auf dem Winterstein und muß sagen einfach nur herrlich!  

Sogar die A-Line war bestens (bis auf das schreckliche Schand-Bauwerk  ) !

@CSP: eine Judy ist auch nicht zum rumspringen gebaut worden  

Gruß


----------



## dh-fabrikk (24. Januar 2006)

Hättest mal was sagen können,war den ganzen Tag am faulenzen.

Ich glaube der Spalter hatt`s wieder mal gepackt.


----------



## WODAN (24. Januar 2006)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest mal was sagen können,war den ganzen Tag am faulenzen.
> 
> Ich glaube der Spalter hatt`s wieder mal gepackt.



Guden,

war nicht geplant, um 15.30 Uhr klingelt mein Handy auf der Arbeit: 16.30 Uhr Treffpunkt am Hochwald mit Alexander zum Biken!

Tja, Thread wurde geschlossen  
Normalerweise gehören solche Spalter verwarnt, da er es ja ständig macht.
Aber lassen wir das in diesem Thema, sonst gibt es hier auch Zensur  

Gruß


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (24. Januar 2006)

naja die alte Judy XL doppelbrücke. doch damals gabs fast nix besseres vor etwa 6-7 jahren. deshalb hatte ich mich für das fahrrad entschieden, weil es ja das beste vom besten war. so nun ist der bock ins alter gekommen, das heißt aufrüsten. ist hal auch ne erinnerung an meinen vater. Geht alles auch mit ner Judy.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (24. Januar 2006)

@cyclecraft Meine Judy xl lebt immer noch,trotz gröbster Misshandlung,da scheint es wohl grosse Serienstreuung gegeben zu haben.Mein Beileid  zu der missglückten heavy drop Aktion.

Du hast ja auch vollkommen recht,damals gab es nicht viele andere Gabeln in dieser Liga bis auf die MZ Z1.Die Gabeln für das gröbere waren entweder unerschwinglich oder sie mussten erst noch erfunden werden.


----------



## WODAN (24. Januar 2006)

Naja, vor 6 Jahren bin ich eine Pace Monster Federgabel gefahren, die es locker mit einer heutigen Junior T aufnehmen kann  






Seitdem mir ´95 immer die Judy Kartuschen Dämpfer geplatzt sind, habe ich bis heute nie wieder eine Rock Shox angerührt.

Aber lassen wir die alten Zeiten ruhen  

Gruß


----------



## Mork vom Ork (24. Januar 2006)

@Bernd Ich wusste das du irgendetwas aus deiner Exotenkammer rausfischst.
Aber ne shiver gab es da defintiv noch nicht .
Und ich meinte auch erschwinglich und nicht High End!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (24. Januar 2006)

Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> @Bernd Ich wusste das du irgendetwas aus deiner Exotenkammer rausfischst.
> Aber ne shiver gab es da defintiv noch nicht .
> Und ich meinte auch erschwinglich und nicht High End!



Exot???  

Das war feinste englische Handarbeit, leider bauen Sie heute max. eine kleine Freeridegabel!
Falls sie wieder mit DH-Gabeln anfangen, bin ich der Erste im Shop!!!  

Gruß

PS: wir spalten schon wieder das Forum, jetzt fehlt nur noch eine super-tolle Witzfigur, dann sind wir komplett


----------



## Mork vom Ork (24. Januar 2006)

Dann müssen wir das Wort Winterstein öfter integrieren.Wintersteinpace,Wintersteinshiver,Winterstein-Bikepark leider ohne Lift usw......


----------



## dh-fabrikk (24. Januar 2006)

Abubauma am Winterstein,ähh ne das war doch an der Saline


----------



## dh-fabrikk (24. Januar 2006)

@Wodan 

Wie es denn der Spezi Deviant so vom Tragegefühl?


----------



## WODAN (24. Januar 2006)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> @Wodan
> 
> Wie es denn der Spezi Deviant so vom Tragegefühl?



Winterstein-Fluffig  
Habe ihn bisher noch nicht länger als 2min getragen


----------



## dh-fabrikk (24. Januar 2006)

Werde mir am Wochende den Bell Bellistic "Winterstein-Edition" besorgen.

Optisch und auch technisch(Sicherheitsnormen) ist der erste Wintersteinsahne

Das Einsatzgebiet des Deviant war recht schwammig umschrieben."Hardcore-CC" und Freeride

Was ist denn Hardcore-CC? So was wie DH-Light oder Freeride mit nur 0,1% Fett im Tara?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CycleCraft CSP (24. Januar 2006)

ok es gab schon größere gabeln aber ich finde 6000 mark für ein fahrrad ist bzw. war nicht gerade wenig. das sind immerhin 3000euro und wir haben damals noch aufgerüstet auf breitere felgen, breitere reifen, andere naben, anderer Vorbau, Scheibenbremse und haben somit locker damals nochmals 1500 mark investiert. bis heute habe ich noch viel mehr investiert. wieder neue Bremsen, neuer Vorbau, Federgabel, Felgen, Tretkurbel, hinterbau und weitere Teile. Jo des summiert sich. Is schwierig wenn man nur einen Elternteil hat und noch zur schule geht.  naja geht schon. Keep on riding


----------



## WODAN (24. Januar 2006)

CycleCraft CSP schrieb:
			
		

> ok es gab schon größere gabeln aber ich finde 6000 mark für ein fahrrad ist bzw. war nicht gerade wenig. das sind immerhin 3000euro und wir haben damals noch aufgerüstet auf breitere felgen, breitere reifen, andere naben, anderer Vorbau, Scheibenbremse und haben somit locker damals nochmals 1500 mark investiert. bis heute habe ich noch viel mehr investiert. wieder neue Bremsen, neuer Vorbau, Federgabel, Felgen, Tretkurbel, hinterbau und weitere Teile. Jo des summiert sich. Is schwierig wenn man nur einen Elternteil hat und noch zur schule geht.  naja geht schon. Keep on riding



Es kommt nicht auf den Wert des Bikes an, sondern vielmehr das man Spaß damit hat!  
Manche Teile haben eben einen bestimmten Einsatzbereich und eine Judy (von mir aus auch eine XL) ist für solche Aktionen eben nicht gebaut worden  

Genacht!


----------



## WODAN (24. Januar 2006)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mir am Wochende den Bell Bellistic "Winterstein-Edition" besorgen.
> 
> Optisch und auch technisch(Sicherheitsnormen) ist der erste Wintersteinsahne
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung für welches Einsatzgebiet der Helm gemacht ist. Ich habe ihn mir als DH-Helm gekauft (bei HIBIKE!)

Genacht!


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Januar 2006)

6000 mark ist ne menge geld für ein bike, das jetzt am winterstein erfüllung finden wird..... das mit gabel und lr bekommst du auch gebacken... und keine angst: das mit der kohle bleibt auch mehr oder weniger schwierig, wenn du mal selber welche verdienst.... dann ist entweder das auto kaputt, oder die zahnleiste mal wieder fällig, oder das finanzamt will was... die meiste kohle hatte ich als jugendlicher und da habe ich definitv weniger verdient......

@ all: jmd interesse an mace klamotten? http://www.macegear.com


----------



## Mork vom Ork (24. Januar 2006)

Lieber Mod! Schmeiss uns hier nicht raus,ich stelle auch eine Webcam+Server auf den Wintersteinturm!Livestream von der A-line!    Sonst   
Und ich verspreche in jedem 10tem Beitrag gibt es eine Winterstein-Livebericht!


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Januar 2006)

der frank / mod / wirft doch keinen raus.... und biker aus dem vordertaunus schon gar nicht... ist doch bekannt, dass wir die nettesten sind, zumindest habe ich hier in diesem forum noch keine ernstzunehmenden argumente gegen die wetterau oder good old elvis town gehört.... von ausnahmen mal abgesehen, aber ich sprach ja von ernstzunehmenden vorwürfen.....


----------



## WODAN (24. Januar 2006)

Alles Spalter hier


----------



## Mork vom Ork (24. Januar 2006)

Spalter No.1 sagt dann schon mal gutes Nächtle!


----------



## Frank (25. Januar 2006)

Ich werf sicher keinen raus, aber ihr solltet euren Kindergarten mal in den Griff bekommen


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Januar 2006)

hallo frank,

finde ich ja nett, dass du dich auch mal meldest...  setz dich, nimm dir nen keks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CycleCraft CSP (25. Januar 2006)

@amok biker   jo stimmt schon hauptsache man hat spaß ich habe ja vorher ne andere gabel drinnen gehabt die richtig gut war aber die ist halt nun mal hin!!!   Jo ich mach aber trotzdem alles mit dem bike auch wenns nur ne Judy hat.


----------



## WODAN (25. Januar 2006)

Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werf sicher keinen raus, aber ihr solltet euren Kindergarten mal in den Griff bekommen



Guden!

Wenn wir Normalos unter uns sind, gibt es auch keine Probleme!  
Nur wenn wieder "Mister Spalter" (Name natürlich aus Datenschutzgründen geändert) sich einmischt gibt es Ärger! Wie immer! Es wurde auch schon ein Thema im Nicolai Forum wegen Mister S. geschlossen und auch der alte Winterstein-Thread ist aus diesen Gründen etwas aus dem Ruder gelaufen  

Gruß


----------



## fUEL (25. Januar 2006)

Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werf sicher keinen raus, aber ihr solltet euren  mal in den Griff bekommen


Beratungsresistenz nennt man das wenn einer es so gar nicht begreift Mister Wodan Hasentöter


----------



## WODAN (25. Januar 2006)




----------



## oldrizzo (25. Januar 2006)

ja, nun.... mal was anderes: ich habe hier noch ein kona scab, 14'', dirt jumper III, truvativ vorbau / lenker, der rest ist zu vernachlässigen.... den rahmen möchte ich verkaufen und dafür einen nox fly oder flipper (wobei eher flipper wegen stahl)... wenn ich den neuen rahmen mehr richtung street aufbaue, bleibt die dj dran.... inkl. fsa the pig pro.... wenn also einer der herren aus der wetterau oder mitleser interesse an diesem rahmen haben, bitte melden... mir isser schlicht zu klein....


----------



## WODAN (26. Januar 2006)

Moin!
Bei diesem herrlichem Wetter ist der Winterstein besonderst schön zu befahren!
Leider packe ich es erst Morgen Mittag, hoffentlich bleibt es so kalt.

Grüße vom Bad Nauheimer Bub!


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Januar 2006)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Bei diesem herrlichem Wetter ist der Winterstein besonderst schön zu befahren!
> Leider packe ich es erst Morgen Mittag, hoffentlich bleibt es so kalt.
> 
> Grüße vom Bad Nauheimer Bub!



das wetter ist der hammer und deswegen werde ich morgen mein radel zur reparatur bringen... ist nämlich total hinüber... ausserdem werde ich mein schwinn rigid (means: kplt. starr) mit winterreifen" ausrüsten, dann kann ich wenigstens fahren....


----------



## Mork vom Ork (26. Januar 2006)

Ich will auch mal wieder auffi,nur wenn ich von der Arbeit komme ist es immer dunkel  .Da bleibt vielleicht das nächste We zum Biken


----------



## dh-fabrikk (26. Januar 2006)

Demnächst wirds einfacher  für dich den Berg raufzukommen.Hier meine Diätvorschläge:ST22 Raus-DHX Air rein/Double Track Runter-MTX Rauf/
Big Betty v+h/ Die Monster weicht einer 66 rc/ Für die Tourentauglichkeit wird eine Holzfeller 26/36 Kombi mit Shiftguide eingepflanzt/Telescopic weg,Truvativ_Team Double Bolt her

Gaaanz wichtig:Sattel Brave Megatarantula DH gegen Selle Italia Nova Kevlar

austauschen oder Garcia`s choice: freak 

Wenn das nicht hilft,dann nur eins,weniger davon->   Spart locker auch 1-2 Kilo

ansonsten weis ich auch nich mehr   







			
				Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auch mal wieder auffi,nur wenn ich von der Arbeit komme ist es immer dunkel  .Da bleibt vielleicht das nächste We zum Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CycleCraft CSP (26. Januar 2006)

moin!

      ha hab endlich wieder ne scheibenbremse hinten drauf!!!  Nachdem die alte bei der Hinterbau Schlacht jetzt irgendwo im wald rumfliegt.....  hab ich mich für 30 euro für ne Magura Julie entschieden. Ich denke bei dem Gled kann man nix falsch machen. Und es ist eine Original net son China Import!!!!  Jetzt brauch ich nur noch neue Schaltung, Kurbelgarnitur, Schaltzug, Sattel, Kettenführung, Steckachse und zu guter Letzt die neue Gabel. jo langer Weg noch. Geht aber alles!!

vielleicht sieht man sich Samstag.


----------



## Fatal Error (27. Januar 2006)

Cyclecraft CSP





> Jetzt brauch ich nur noch neue Schaltung, Kurbelgarnitur, Schaltzug, Sattel, Kettenführung, Steckachse und zu guter Letzt die neue Gabel. jo langer Weg noch. Geht aber alles!!



Wenn weiter nichts fehlt geht es ja noch  
Aber tröste Dich, ich brauch seit gestern Abend ein komplett neues Bike.   

Allen viel Spass die am Wochenende den WS unsicher machen...

Gruss
Alex


----------



## WODAN (27. Januar 2006)

Fatal Error schrieb:
			
		

> Aber tröste Dich, ich brauch seit gestern Abend ein komplett neues Bike.




     

Du machst Sachen, wieso hörst Du denn nicht einmal auf mich!

Viel Spaß im Harz!


----------



## oldrizzo (27. Januar 2006)

moinsen,

da mich doch tatsächlich pm's wegen der mace klamotten erreicht haben, hier die die news:

der sascha v. 2radcenter in fb hat da heute angerufen und alles in die wege geleitet, um dort teile bestellen zu können.... ich hatte je schon geschrieben, dass dem disitributor daran gelegen ist, die teile über den handel zu vertreiben... sofern machbar und interessant (preis) würde ich eine sammelbestellung vorschlagen..


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (27. Januar 2006)

Moin.

Soso da trifft man sich mal im 2radcenter.   Vielleicht kann man mal was zusammen machen wenn ich die neue Gabel habe vorher möch ich mich zurückhalten. Ich werde mich mal ein wenig mit einem Kumpel in FB auslassen. Treppen usw.... 

Viel Spaß euch am Wochenende


----------



## dh-fabrikk (27. Januar 2006)

In welcher Preiskategorie sind denn die Mace-Klamotten anzusiedeln?

Also die Helme haben mich nicht vom Hocker gerissen.
Mace scheinen bei dem gleichen Hersteller in Asien wie 661 oder Azonic fertigen zu lassen.Eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit ist da schon vorhanden.
Die Jersey`s dagegen sind schon eigenständiger und hübsch anzusehen.

Leider gibt auf der Mace-Hp keine Preise zu den Artikeln.

Primär würde ich gerne die Preise für die Jersey`s erfahren. 












			
				oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> moinsen,
> 
> da mich doch tatsächlich pm's wegen der mace klamotten erreicht haben, hier die die news:
> 
> der sascha v. 2radcenter in fb hat da heute angerufen und alles in die wege geleitet, um dort teile bestellen zu können.... ich hatte je schon geschrieben, dass dem disitributor daran gelegen ist, die teile über den handel zu vertreiben... sofern machbar und interessant (preis) würde ich eine sammelbestellung vorschlagen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (27. Januar 2006)

die aktuellen deutschland preise kenne ich noch nicht, daher will ich mich nicht zu weit aus dem fenster lehnen, sobald der sascha aber die listen hat, steh' ich da auf der matte.... einige der nox-rider haben sich mit protektoren, jerseys und hosen versorgt.... das zeug war günstig und macht einen soliden eindruck.... und die 2006er jerseys sind sehr nice  ... sobald ich mehr zu den preisen sagen kann, poste ich das hier oder bei rockriders.....


----------



## Mork vom Ork (28. Januar 2006)

Leider hat das Zweiradcenter kein Marzocchi im Portfolio.Wenn dann die  Preise  auch etwas besser wären,würde ich nach 19 Jahren Abstinenz auch mal wieder da was kaufen.Aber nur Rock-Shox,sorry....


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Januar 2006)

Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider hat das Zweiradcenter kein Marzocchi im Portfolio.Wenn dann die  Preise  auch etwas besser wären,würde ich nach 19 Jahren Abstinenz auch mal wieder da was kaufen.Aber nur Rock-Shox,sorry....



das hören die jungs öfter, glaube ich... aber die nachfrage regelt auch hier den markt... über die preise kann ich mich nicht beschweren. online versender sind billiger, aber von denen bekomme ich keine cola beim einkaufen.  der einzelhandel hat es nicht so leicht... allgemein ist es so, dass der sascha wenig in sachen ddd oder freeride bestellt. auf anfrage, klar, kein problem, aber er legt sich nichts in den laden.... ob ihm das gefällt, steht auf einem anderen blatt.... wenn doch nur mehr leute dort einkaufen würden, dann... 

was würdet ihr ihm denn raten, wenn er euch fragt, was er in zukunft anders machen soll?

ps: war eben oben am wi unterwegs, eine kleine tour mit meinem alten schwinn und den neuen bontrager earl... cooler reifen, muss ich sagen.... günstig (18,50) und robust. und vor allem, gut zu fahren auf eis.....


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (28. Januar 2006)

moins

joo war auch grad oben gibt demnächst ein kleines video. leider war es heute wieder net so gut gelaufen ich komm mit diesen scheiß wurzeln net so ganz klar ausserdem sollte ich auch erst mal eine neue gabel kaufen bevor es weiter geht. naja neues laufrad muss wieder mal her.  ok aber es war diesmal schon besser al sdas letzte mal. geile sprünge gemacht

 

keep on riding


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Januar 2006)

CycleCraft CSP schrieb:
			
		

> moins
> 
> joo war auch grad oben gibt demnächst ein kleines video. leider war es heute wieder net so gut gelaufen ich komm mit diesen scheiß wurzeln net so ganz klar ausserdem sollte ich auch erst mal eine neue gabel kaufen bevor es weiter geht. naja neues laufrad muss wieder mal her.  ok aber es war diesmal schon besser al sdas letzte mal. geile sprünge gemacht
> 
> ...



griass di,

wie wärs, wenn du dir mal n' flottes hüpferlein holen würdest, statt all dein geld ins cyclecraft zu stecken?.... mit dem könnte man dann auch in zukunft noch gut biken, aber deine materialschlacht bringt dich deinem ziel (>>> neues bike) nicht näher..... eher im gegenteil.... kostet ja auch gut.... wenn du für die neue gabel 400 euronen löhnst und im schnitt alle zwei wochen 'n neues vorderradel brauchst, dann lieber geld in was stabiles zum hüpfen stecken... und auf was dickes sparen... könnte billiger werden auf die dauer....


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (28. Januar 2006)

aaiii

ja stimmt schon aber das bike is mir sehr wichtig und ich will es erst mal auf fordermann bringen. und im winter dieses Jahr bekomme ich sowieso ein neues. also von daher. Will erstmal des hier so richtig auftunen. Sind alles noch alte Teile wenn ich wieder komplett neue dran habe geht des schon. ja mit dem laufrad, des is ******* gelaufen vielleicht kann man es noch zentrieren. ein ganz neues laufrad gibts beim kauf der gebal. dann hab ich endlich steckachse!!!!


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Januar 2006)

gerade weil dir das bike wichtig ist... wenn du es zu schund reitest, dann hast du nichts mehr davon... das ist es, was ich sagen wollte.... aber wenns eh 'n neues gibt, dass muss es ja nur noch die saison überstehen....


----------



## Mork vom Ork (28. Januar 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> das hören die jungs öfter, glaube ich... aber die nachfrage regelt auch hier den markt... über die preise kann ich mich nicht beschweren. online versender sind billiger, aber von denen bekomme ich keine cola beim einkaufen.  der einzelhandel hat es nicht so leicht... allgemein ist es so, dass der sascha wenig in sachen ddd oder freeride bestellt. auf anfrage, klar, kein problem, aber er legt sich nichts in den laden.... ob ihm das gefällt, steht auf einem anderen blatt.... wenn doch nur mehr leute dort einkaufen würden, dann...
> 
> was würdet ihr ihm denn raten, wenn er euch fragt, was er in zukunft anders machen soll?
> 
> ps: war eben oben am wi unterwegs, eine kleine tour mit meinem alten schwinn und den neuen bontrager earl... cooler reifen, muss ich sagen.... günstig (18,50) und robust. und vor allem, gut zu fahren auf eis.....



Hat den der Sascha mittlerweile den Shop von seinem Vater übernommen oder wie verhält sich das?


----------



## Mork vom Ork (28. Januar 2006)

@cyclecraft csp:Hast du die Gabel(CC-Mc Air) schon bestellt?Hoffentlich ist da keine Votec-Technik mehr drin wie in der ursprünglichen CC-MCAir mit 140mm.Sonst sie es ziemlich düster aus mit der Winterstein Dirt Action,die Gabel belohnt sowas gerne mit krummen Tauchrohren.   .Und vor allem kein offenes Ölbad,nur Trockenschmierung mit Gabelfett.


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Januar 2006)

Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat den der Sascha mittlerweile den Shop von seinem Vater übernommen oder wie verhält sich das?



ne, aber axel ginge lieber heute als morgen in den ruhestand... sascha kümmert sich daher um alles... also im prinzip schmeisst er den laden alleine... nur kann er nicht gleichzeitig vorne verkaufen und hinten schrauben, daher arbeitet holger noch da, aber auch nicht mehr lange... und sascha überlegt sich eben, wie es weitergeht.... zerteilen kann er sich nicht, eine vollzeitkraft kostet zuviel und einen partner muss man erstmal finden. und der standort ist inzwischen auch suboptimal. wer fährt denn noch ins industriegebiet süd, wenn er nicht muss? fragen, fragen, fragen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (28. Januar 2006)

boah, was fÃ¼r eine fernsehpleite heute abend... thomas âdie-locke-Ã¼ber-50" gottschalk gegen pierce âich-wars-nicht-hackfresse" brosnan..... ekel!


----------



## dh-fabrikk (28. Januar 2006)

Wo zu gibts die PS 2?





			
				oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> boah, was für eine fernsehpleite heute abend... thomas die-locke-über-50" gottschalk gegen pierce ich-wars-nicht-hackfresse" brosnan..... ekel!


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Januar 2006)

habsch net...


----------



## dh-fabrikk (28. Januar 2006)

Du könntest ihm doch eine Alternative anbieten.Die ist zwar 6 Kilo schwer,

aber auch sehr schluckfreudig und vor allem stabil.Im Rahmen deiner Bike-Diät

meine ich.







			
				Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> @cyclecraft csp:Hast du die Gabel(CC-Mc Air) schon bestellt?Hoffentlich ist da keine Votec-Technik mehr drin wie in der ursprünglichen CC-MCAir mit 140mm.Sonst sie es ziemlich düster aus mit der Winterstein Dirt Action,die Gabel belohnt sowas gerne mit krummen Tauchrohren.   .Und vor allem kein offenes Ölbad,nur Trockenschmierung mit Gabelfett.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (28. Januar 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> ne, aber axel ginge lieber heute als morgen in den ruhestand... sascha kÃ¼mmert sich daher um alles... also im prinzip schmeisst er den laden alleine... nur kann er nicht gleichzeitig vorne verkaufen und hinten schrauben, daher arbeitet holger noch da, aber auch nicht mehr lange... und sascha Ã¼berlegt sich eben, wie es weitergeht.... zerteilen kann er sich nicht, eine vollzeitkraft kostet zuviel und einen partner muss man erstmal finden. und der standort ist inzwischen auch suboptimal. wer fÃ¤hrt denn noch ins industriegebiet sÃ¼d, wenn er nicht muss? fragen, fragen, fragen....



Mit dem Standort hast du vollkommen Recht,es gibt inzwischen belebtere PlÃ¤tze,auch wenn Aldi und Co. in der NÃ¤he sind,aber die sprechen die Klientel  <200â¬ pro Komplettbike an.Diejenigen kommen dann zum Sascha und wollen dann aufÂ´s ESSO-PINIFARINA eine XT Koplettgruppe nachgerÃ¼stet haben,weil der andere ROTZ sich nach kurzer Ausfahrt ins GelÃ¤nde verabschiedet hat.

Und dann gibt es ja noch einen Mitbewerber vor Ort,aber der stellt ja MTB technisch keine grosse Gefahr da.Der hat zwar Gross expandiert,aber es kommt mit nicht vor als wÃ¼rde der Laden vor  Kunden aus den NÃ¤hten platzen.Und wir hier im Usatal haben ja nur den Erstrad   .Nicht gerade der Ansprechpartner fÃ¼r HD-MTB-PARTS.

FÃ¼r den Rest muss halt leider in den Taunus fahren.

Ein Haufen Kilometer,manchmal fÃ¼r ein Teil das erst telefonisch versprochen wird und dann doch nicht erhÃ¤ltlich ist!  
Wir werden sehen ,was die die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Januar 2006)

Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Standort hast du vollkommen Recht,es gibt inzwischen belebtere PlÃ¤tze,auch wenn Aldi und Co. in der NÃ¤he sind,aber die sprechen die Klientel  <200â¬ pro Komplettbike an.Diejenigen kommen dann zum Sascha und wollen dann aufÂ´s ESSO-PINIFARINA eine XT Koplettgruppe nachgerÃ¼stet haben,weil der andere ROTZ sich nach kurzer Ausfahrt ins GelÃ¤nde verabschiedet hat.
> 
> Und dann gibt es ja noch eine Mitbewerber vor Ort,aber der stellt ja MTB technisch keine grosse Gefahr da.Der hat zwar Gross expandiert,aber es kommt mit nicht vor als wÃ¼rde der Laden vor  Kunden aus den NÃ¤hten platzen.Und wir hier im Usatal haben ja nur den Erstrad   .Nicht gerade der Ansprechpartner fÃ¼r HD-MTB-PARTS.
> 
> ...



naja, in fb und bn hat der sascha schon mehrere vorteile... vor allem in sachen glaubwÃ¼rdigkeit hat er den leuten mit dem wind im rÃ¼cken und dem stock im a**** einiges voraus.... was die billig bikes bestrifft hast du zu 1000 % recht... hast du die geschichte mitbekommen? es war nÃ¤mlich tatsÃ¤chlich mal jmd im laden, der danach fragte.....esso-frosch-bike und xt.... nenene... ich halte den jungs die treue und kaufe das was geht da...

ps: der erstrad mensch ist aber ein netter gesell und irgendwann kaufe ich mir mal nen liegerad.... das kettwiesel freeride hats mir nÃ¤mlich angetan, ohne scheiss.....


----------



## dh-fabrikk (28. Januar 2006)

Ja da muss ich dir Recht geben,muss heute auch mal wieder auf die elitäre

Alternative ausweichen.Aber preislich gesehen war es heute gar nicht so astronomisch.Die Fox-Hose die vor 3 Wochen bestellt hatte kostete zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch rund 40 Europa-Dollar mehr.Da habe ich schon mal zmd. den Sprit und die VS-Kosten rausgehabt. 

Die haben sich sogar extra Zeit genommen.Dein spezieller Freund "The Big N"

war heute nicht da,stattdessen eine freundliche Dame.Dies empfand ich als sehr positiv im Gegensatz zu letzten Malen. 











			
				Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Standort hast du vollkommen Recht,es gibt inzwischen belebtere Plätze,auch wenn Aldi und Co. in der Nähe sind,aber die sprechen die Klientel  <200 pro Komplettbike an.Diejenigen kommen dann zum Sascha und wollen dann auf´s ESSO-PINIFARINA eine XT Koplettgruppe nachgerüstet haben,weil der andere ROTZ sich nach kurzer Ausfahrt ins Gelände verabschiedet hat.
> 
> Und dann gibt es ja noch eine Mitbewerber vor Ort,aber der stellt ja MTB technisch keine grosse Gefahr da.Der hat zwar Gross expandiert,aber es kommt mit nicht vor als würde der Laden vor  Kunden aus den Nähten platzen.Und wir hier im Usatal haben ja nur den Erstrad   .Nicht gerade der Ansprechpartner für HD-MTB-PARTS.
> 
> ...


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (28. Januar 2006)

@oldrizzo:also ich leg es nicht gerade darauf an das bike zu schrotten. is klar ne. aber das ist jetzt etwa 8 jahre alt und da sind nun mal teile dran die erneuert werden müssen egal ob neues bike oder kein neues. wenn ich dass hier wieder richtig aufgerüstet habe ist es ja wieder wie ein neues bike. aber die teile sind einfach in die jahre gekommen. ich will das hier ja auf jeden fall weiterfahren auch wenn ich ein neues habe. jetzt investiere ich erst mal noch ein wenig in das hier und dann gibts wahrscheinlich das trek session 77 .  das session 10 is ja mal ein richtig geiles gerät aber 6000 euro....  nun ja wers hat!


----------



## Mork vom Ork (28. Januar 2006)

CycleCraft CSP schrieb:
			
		

> @oldrizzo:also ich leg es nicht gerade darauf an das bike zu schrotten. is klar ne. aber das ist jetzt etwa 8 jahre alt und da sind nun mal teile dran die erneuert werden müssen egal ob neues bike oder kein neues. wenn ich dass hier wieder richtig aufgerüstet habe ist es ja wieder wie ein neues bike. aber die teile sind einfach in die jahre gekommen. ich will das hier ja auf jeden fall weiterfahren auch wenn ich ein neues habe. jetzt investiere ich erst mal noch ein wenig in das hier und dann gibts wahrscheinlich das trek session 77 .  das session 10 is ja mal ein richtig geiles gerät aber 6000 euro....  nun ja wers hat!





na ja dafür bekommt man ja schon ein Nicolai Nucleon Tst...............(leider nur Rahmen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CycleCraft CSP (29. Januar 2006)

moin

ja toll nur der rahmen     will ja nen komplettes bike haben. ach das session 77 geht schon. meins wird aufgerüstet und dann geht des schon. sind ja eigentlich nur noch ein paar kleinteile die in die jahre gekommen sind. das gröbste und teuerste funzt ja gut. die einzige richtig große investietion ist nur noch die gabel. passt schon


----------



## WODAN (29. Januar 2006)

Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> na ja dafür bekommt man ja schon ein Nikolai.....(Rahmen)



Ich hab´s gesehen bevor Du es verbessert hast 

Gruß


----------



## Mork vom Ork (29. Januar 2006)

Bist ja auch schon wach! Schön wieder von dir zu hören


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Januar 2006)

das session finde ich auch sexy, wobei mir das remedy reichen würde... aber auf die 2006er modelle von nox bin ich auch gespannt. 

was für ein wetterchen... heute steht spazieren mit der frau auf dem plan. euch allen spass beim fahrn.....


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (29. Januar 2006)

ja das remedy gefällt mir auch. aber wenn dann gehe ich gleich in die nächst höhere klasse. sascha fährt ja total auf das liquid ab. wenn sie das nicht wegkriegen denke ich wird er sichs unter den nagel reisen  naja sei ihm gegönnt. das schöne am session 77 ist, das man auch noch den berg hoch kommt was mit dem 10er nicht wirklich möglich ist. mit dem 77 kann man auch mal in die city fahren oder einfach nur mal zum einkaufen.


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Januar 2006)

mit dem 10er kommst du auch den berg hoch - dauert nur länger und macht keinen spass. das liquid ist ja der vorgänger des remedy; das habe ich auch schon probegefahren, es sagte mir aber nicht so zu... das session würde ich gerne mal probe fahren, aber glaube kaum, das sascha so eins bestellt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (29. Januar 2006)

@ wodan: fährst du mom. auch touren oder abwärtsorientiert?


----------



## Mork vom Ork (29. Januar 2006)

Wodan sitzt wahrscheinlich schon auf´m Bike in Richtung Winterstein und hat den Rechner angelassen.......


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Januar 2006)

@ funker: kenne ich... bei mir läuft der rechner immer und dank flatrate immer online... so kommts, dass es manchmal so scheint, als wäre ich die ganze zeit mit dem forum beschäftigt und hätte sonst nischt zu tun.... nun ja, das ist auch so... egal, du weisst was ich meine.....


----------



## WODAN (29. Januar 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> @ wodan: fährst du mom. auch touren oder abwärtsorientiert?



Guden, ich fahre schon immer auch Touren! Leider haben wir hier keinen Lift 
Und dank 15kg Hardtail mit 14 Gang packe ich es auch ohne zu schieben 



			
				Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> Wodan sitzt wahrscheinlich schon auf´m Bike in Richtung Winterstein und hat den Rechner angelassen......



So wars  
Habe leider keinen gesehen, obwohl ich so gegen 13.30 Uhr an der A-Line war.

Dann Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Januar 2006)

da warst du zu früh dran.... um 14.30 war jmd. an der a-line..... bzw. auf dem weg dahin... wir waren per pedes im wald unterwegs... superschön; die sonne, der schnee... und wenn man sich auskennt kann man ja auch den zugereisten aus dem hintertaunus aus dem weg gehen... aber unmöglich; fahren mit ihren dicken karren da hoch, parken in den rabatten, trampeln mit kind und kegel durch die schonung, weil der waldweg vereist ist und machen lärm für 5. ich plädiere für das absetzen des forsthaus wirtes und das sperren der zufahrt zum forsthaus parkplatz...


----------



## Mork vom Ork (29. Januar 2006)

Meine Idee: Die Strasse ab dem Waldstadion Bad Nauheim sperren und eine schönen Lift bauen!Da ist auch die Gefahr geringer von den ´´schnell mal auf die Autobahn Heizern´´überfahren zu werden auch geringer,frag doch mal den Bernd,der kann ein Lied davon singen.


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Januar 2006)

oder ein bus-shuttle zum hochgondeln...


----------



## Mork vom Ork (29. Januar 2006)

Your wish is my command


----------



## TaunusTourer (29. Januar 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> da warst du zu früh dran.... um 14.30 war jmd. an der a-line..... bzw. auf dem weg dahin... wir waren per pedes im wald unterwegs... superschön; die sonne, der schnee... und wenn man sich auskennt kann man ja auch den zugereisten aus dem hintertaunus aus dem weg gehen... aber unmöglich; fahren mit ihren dicken karren da hoch, parken in den rabatten, trampeln mit kind und kegel durch die schonung, weil der waldweg vereist ist und machen lärm für 5. ich plädiere für das absetzen des forsthaus wirtes und das sperren der zufahrt zum forsthaus parkplatz...



Hi Rizzo, sei gegrüßt und auch die anderen. 
Lese diesen thread abundzu und möchte jetzt endlich mal aufgeklärt werden, welchen Weg ihr hier als A-Line bezeichnet und wieso? Ich bin den weg wahrscheinlich schon tausendmal unwissend gefahren. Ich vermute ihr meint den Weg oberhalb des Ami-Zeltplatzes??
Leider wird es bei mir verletzungsbedingt noch dauern, bis ich da wieder mal langfahren werde. 
Dann können wir auch mal wieder zusammenfahren.  

Viel Spaß beim Biken und Jumpen wünscht

Frank


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Januar 2006)

moin frank,

die richtung stimmt... ; der nächste sommer kommt bestimmt und dann ist bestimmt auch dein knie wieder soweit ok, dass du wieder fahren kannst. nur nicht übertreiben. der winterstein läuft einem ja (zum glück) nicht weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaunusTourer (30. Januar 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> moin frank,
> 
> die richtung stimmt... ; der nächste sommer kommt bestimmt und dann ist bestimmt auch dein knie wieder soweit ok, dass du wieder fahren kannst. nur nicht übertreiben. der winterstein läuft einem ja (zum glück) nicht weg.



Hallo Bernd,

dein wort in Gottes Ohr! Aber mit der geduld bin ich nach 2 monaten langsam am ende. Und dann meldet sich auch noch die achillessehne wieder!! Ich glaub ich lass mich notschlachten. 

War mal mit Axel im Luciferios in BN. Danke für den Hinweis, das Essen war echt lecker.  
Man kann sich ja mal abends dort treffen.

Viele Grüße auch an Silke

Frank


----------



## Mork vom Ork (30. Januar 2006)

TaunusTourer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> dein wort in Gottes Ohr! Aber mit der geduld bin ich nach 2 monaten langsam am ende. Und dann meldet sich auch noch die achillessehne wieder!! Ich glaub ich lass mich notschlachten.
> 
> ...



Wohne ja fast in BNC und weiss nicht was das ist.´´Luciferios´´???.Will auch mal wieder lecker Essen gehen.


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Januar 2006)

also, das luciferos findest du in bn am marktplatz neben der havanna bar... du guckst quasi drauf, wenn du mit dem rücken zum brunnen vor dem bistro stehst... da kann man ganz lecker essen und danach cocktails bei der antonella in der havanna schlürfen....


----------



## Mork vom Ork (31. Januar 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> also, das luciferos findest du in bn am marktplatz neben der havanna bar... du guckst quasi drauf, wenn du mit dem rücken zum brunnen vor dem bistro stehst... da kann man ganz lecker essen und danach cocktails bei der antonella in der havanna schlürfen....



Ach so,es hat vom Namen her nur umfirmiert,das war doch früher ne´´Sportsbar´´oder irgendsowas in der Richtung.

Vielen Dank für die Info!

Komme leider nur nicht allzuoft zum Ausgehen.


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Januar 2006)

Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so,es hat vom Namen her nur umfirmiert,das war doch früher ne´´Sportsbar´´oder irgendsowas in der Richtung.
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Info!
> 
> Komme leider nur nicht allzuoft zum Ausgehen.



genau; erst wars die sportsbar, dann war es die bodega don luis (unter fremdherrschaft) und jetzt ists luciferos...

wo du aber auch super hingehen kannst ist in friedberg das la boca.... mehr kneipe, als restaurant, aber super leckere sachen.... klasse schnitzel, spitzen pasta, knackige salate usw.... smeckete sär lekkah! hmmmm!


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Januar 2006)

nochmal ich... ich suche ein buch; nennt sich bauentwurfslehre von einem herren neufert..... wer also jmd kennt der dieses besitzt und nicht mehr braucht, darf sich gerne an mich wenden.


----------



## TaunusTourer (6. Februar 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal ich... ich suche ein buch; nennt sich bauentwurfslehre von einem herren neufert..... wer also jmd kennt der dieses besitzt und nicht mehr braucht, darf sich gerne an mich wenden.




Hi Bernd,

habe das Buch gefunden und die betreffende Seite rauskopiert.
Schicke Dir dann heute noch ne Mail!  
Gruß Frank


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (11. Februar 2006)

Hey Leute,
hat Spaß gemacht. Können wir ruhig öfters machen!!!  

Vielleicht dann auch mal ne größere Tour machen.

@Funker72:Stellst du die Fotos von heute auf die Seite?


Tschöö


----------



## Mork vom Ork (11. Februar 2006)

Die dh-fabrikk wird einige der Fotos in seine Galerie einstellen.war trotzdem Ok
der Ride heute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CycleCraft CSP (11. Februar 2006)

cool, kannst du sie mir dann auch mal im icq schicken?


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Februar 2006)

moin ihrs,

joz habe ich aufm weg getroffen zum wi-stein, da kam ich gerade von der saalburg zurück und josh, dich habe ich auch gesehen - scheusslicher helm  .... habe schon gehört, dass ihr gut gerockt habt....  die welt ist klein.....


----------



## dh-fabrikk (12. Februar 2006)

Ja der Tag auf dem Winterstein gestern war sehr amüsantas Wetter erträglich,die Leute sympatisch und der Style lässig.

So ich würde jtzt gerne den Rewind-Knopf drücken und das ganze heute noch mal wiederholen.

Wer verspürt denn noch so ähnliche Gelüste??

Die Fotos von gestern habe ich in meine Galerie eingestellt.

Sind leider auf grund limitierter Ausrüstung recht durchschnittlich geworden.

Wenn jemand doch noch rocken möchte,bitte ne 1/2wegs gescheite Cam mitbringen.

Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit:13 Uhr Grosse Kreuzung/WigWamcamp


Hier der Beweisie digitale Ausrüstung lässt zu wünschen übrig


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (12. Februar 2006)

moin 
also ich fahre heute nochmal.
esse jetzt und fahre dann los. bin wahrscheinlich um 12:30 an der A-Line kann heute aber nur bis 14 uhr

@oldrizzo:danke, ich bin eigentlich zufrieden.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (12. Februar 2006)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Ja der Tag auf dem Winterstein gestern war sehr amüsantas Wetter erträglich,die Leute sympatisch und der Style lässig.
> 
> So ich würde jtzt gerne den Rewind-Knopf drücken und das ganze heute noch mal wiederholen.
> 
> ...







Hi dear dh-fabrikk!Du musst froh sein ,das überhaupt jamand was zu Fotografieren dabei gehabt hat .Und bei Serienbildern vom Handy ist halt nicht mehr Auflöung drin!Mfg


----------



## dh-fabrikk (12. Februar 2006)

Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi dear dh-fabrikk!Du musst froh sein ,das überhaupt jamand was zu Fotografieren dabei gehabt hat .Und bei Serienbildern vom Handy ist halt nicht mehr Auflöung drin!Mfg






Schon Klar 

Kann selbst nur mit Tchibo-Equipment aufwarten;keine echte Alternative 

Trotzdem danke fürs Shooting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CycleCraft CSP (12. Februar 2006)

könnt ihr mir die bilder mal senden?
ziehe mich gerade an dann fahre ich hier los. hoffe ich scahffe es bis 12:30 bzw. 13uhr


----------



## dh-fabrikk (12. Februar 2006)

Ja mache  ich später,hab jetzt keine Lust.

Wie,ich denke du kannst nur bis 14 Uhr?

Wenn ich schon hochfahre dann nicht nur wegen ner Stunde.

Also sach wat


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (12. Februar 2006)

hi
hmm hat irgendwie nich so ganz gefunzt. egal, ein anderes mal. ich hatte zwar nur bis 14 uhr zeit, bin aber auch schon 11:20 uhr losgefahren. ich war dann um 12:15 etwa oben. so und um 14 uhr bin ich wieder runter. ich dachte wenn du sowieso hoch fährst, hätten wir uns ja auch kurz da oben treffen. egal. hab wodan und ein paar andere noch getroffen. 

cu


----------



## oldrizzo (12. Februar 2006)

wisst ihr was ich bin? NEIDISCH !!!  ne ohne scheiss, lasst's rocken und irgendwann in diesem jahr habe ich bestimmt die kohle für ein neues bike zusammen..... (klar erst, wenn die stahlschlampe gepimpt ist, zumindest teilweise)... viel spass....


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (12. Februar 2006)

tjjjaaa
ich freu mich auf mein neues TREK SESSION 7. haha


----------



## dh-fabrikk (12. Februar 2006)

In dem Trek gibt es aber trotzdem keine Marzocchi mit 180mm und Singlecrown.

Vorne und Hinten Manitou:kotz: 

Wer waren die anderen? und wo? 

Es haben sich doch nicht etwa wieder ein paar  ihre Grenzen  an der A-line ausgelotet?


----------



## dh-fabrikk (12. Februar 2006)

Sach mal,in welche Richtung soll denn dein neues Bike ausgerichtet sein?

Eher Enduro/Freeride Light oder doch die 1 Kettenblatt/Doppelbrücken-fraktion?

Und welche Marke? eher klassisch(Trek/Kona/RM) oder doch lieber einen Exot?











			
				oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> wisst ihr was ich bin? NEIDISCH !!!  ne ohne scheiss, lasst's rocken und irgendwann in diesem jahr habe ich bestimmt die kohle für ein neues bike zusammen..... (klar erst, wenn die stahlschlampe gepimpt ist, zumindest teilweise)... viel spass....


----------



## oldrizzo (12. Februar 2006)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal,in welche Richtung soll denn dein neues Bike ausgerichtet sein?
> 
> Eher Enduro/Freeride Light oder doch die 1 Kettenblatt/Doppelbrücken-fraktion?
> 
> Und welche Marke? eher klassisch(Trek/Kona/RM) oder doch lieber einen Exot?



exquisite frage die du da stellst..... 1 kb/doppelbrücke triffts nicht ganz, eher freeride/enduro, mit der tendenz zu schnellen, kurvenreichen abfahrten. allerdings muss man ja immer erstmal hochkommen. und in den alpen bin ich auch hin und wieder..... für leichteres terrain habe ich ja auch noch mein cc-fully, wenn auch gerade im hintern auf grund der verwendung wie oben beschrieben.

und die marke? das ist so ein thema, da kommen nämlich mehrere in frage und das auch verschiedenen gründen... ich kann dir ja mal sagen, was mir gefällt und was es aber vermutlich wird...

der rest ist etwas komplizierter... da müsste ich weiter ausholen...


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (12. Februar 2006)

ohh stimmt ihr hattet recht das ist ne manitou travis single intrinsic.
ach egal hauptsache 180mm.


----------



## dh-fabrikk (12. Februar 2006)

Ja schön,du hast meine Frage aber immer noch nicht beantwortet.

Welche Artisten sind denn da oben rumgegondelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CycleCraft CSP (12. Februar 2006)

ähhm der wodan und ein paar andere biker die ich net mit namen kenne nur so vom sehn


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (12. Februar 2006)

Also, ich bekomme das neue Fahrrad sobald es lieferbar ist. Ist also schon bestellt       

         


Mega Freu.

ha dann gehts wieder ab


----------



## WODAN (12. Februar 2006)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Artisten sind denn da oben rumgegondelt?



ICH Artist!


----------



## Mork vom Ork (12. Februar 2006)

Auch die Neueinsteiger sind gut unterwegs,vor allem wenn man ne Judy ohne jegliche Dämpfung fährt,mein Hochachtung!


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (13. Februar 2006)

Jo, hat sich aber bald erledigt: bin an siebter Stelle mit meinem Session dran in ganz Deutschland!!!! Heute geordert


----------



## dh-fabrikk (13. Februar 2006)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> ICH Artist!




Hey,hey du warst doch gar nicht gemeint. 
Frag mal banana joe wen ich damit meine:"...mmmhh,jjaa,darf ich ein foto machen ,ich würde mich das nie trauen und bla,bla,blabla.Den 2ten Kicker als Drop missbrauchen und dann fast gegen den Baum fahren usw.u.sofort

Ich war heute noch mal oben und  hab den Luft-Akrobat zur Freude meiner  Frau gemimmt.


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Februar 2006)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,hey du warst doch gar nicht gemeint.
> Frag mal banana joe wen ich damit meine:"...mmmhh,jjaa,darf ich ein foto machen ,ich würde mich das nie trauen und bla,bla,blabla.Den 2ten Kicker als Drop missbrauchen und dann fast gegen den Baum fahren usw.u.sofort
> 
> Ich war heute noch mal oben und  hab den Luft-Akrobat zur Freude meiner  Frau gemimmt.



muhahaha... könnte ich gewesen sein....  ne, quatsch, denn bis auf das einemal, als wir uns im letzten sommer getroffen haben (der tag an dem der nox rahmen brach), sind wir uns nicht mehr über den weg gelaufen... aber vor dem ersten kicker habe ich wirklich respekt, obwohl es mich nicht gelegt hat... zugucken tut auch weh...


----------



## dh-fabrikk (13. Februar 2006)

Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Neueinsteiger sind gut unterwegs,vor allem wenn man ne Judy ohne jegliche Dämpfung fährt,mein Hochachtung!



Absolute Spitzenleistung Meine Hochachtung  

Really Rockstar-Suspension 

Nur braucht der Mann ne weichere Feder.Sonst spürt man ja gar nix von der X-Long Umrüstwippe.

Aber mit dem Session hast sich das bald erledigt.Zumindest bis sich die Federn in der "MUNITU" selbstständig machen


----------



## dh-fabrikk (13. Februar 2006)

Ja,eigentlich schade.Irgendwie gabs dann kein Zusammenkommen mehr.Müssten wir mal nachholen.Ich freu mich immer mal nette Leute kennen zu lernen.Aber jetzt zum United Artist [email protected]: Ne,das warst du auch nicht.Ich kann mir Gesichter gut merken.
Keine Ahnung wer oder was das war.
Ich war heute eigentlich saumüde und kaputt nach der Maloche,aber der  in mir wollte unbedingt Höhenluft schnuppern und mit Weibchen ist das ganze auch chillig 













			
				oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> muhahaha... könnte ich gewesen sein....  ne, quatsch, denn bis auf das einemal, als wir uns im letzten sommer getroffen haben (der tag an dem der nox rahmen brach), sind wir uns nicht mehr über den weg gelaufen... aber vor dem ersten kicker habe ich wirklich respekt, obwohl es mich nicht gelegt hat... zugucken tut auch weh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CycleCraft CSP (13. Februar 2006)

jojo meine federgabel hat was für sich. die verzeiht einem keine fahrfehler mehr  . da brauch man ne relativ gute fahrtechnik. tja ich habe echt richtig glück mit dem session. bin 7 auf der deutschland liste!!   hat einer lust morgen evtl. hochzufahren??


----------



## dh-fabrikk (13. Februar 2006)

Sorry ,da muss ich passen.Das Wetter soll ja morgen laut Kachelmann und Co auch recht bescheiden sein.


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (13. Februar 2006)

hmm jo, naja dann am wochenende. treffe mich wahrscheinlich auch mit einem freund der kommt dann mit. ähhm wann kannst du die bilder von letzer woche senden?


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Februar 2006)

das mit dem zusammenkommen finde ich wichtig; auch, um sich auszutauschen, was teile und entwicklungen betrifft... regionalpolitisch tut sich ja auch hier bei uns was.... und gegen so einen stammtisch ist ja mal auch gaaaar nichts einzuwenden.... im sommer dann chill-am-grill draussen bspw. und im winter schnitzel essen oder so. nehmen wir uns mal ein bsp. an den woffm jungs. man muss ja nicht gleich nen verein gründen, aber monatliche treffen finde ich nicht verkehrt. das war wahrscheinlich nicht das, was du gemeint hast, aber das fiel mir dazu ein.


----------



## dh-fabrikk (13. Februar 2006)

MMMhh,ja doch so etwas in der Richtung.Immer nur das im Forum-Gedöns und sich nie dabei in die Augen schauen ist schon etwas strange.
So ein kultivierter Stammstisch hat schon was für sich.Das müssten wir mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Februar 2006)

und bei schnitzel fällt mir für den sommer was ein.... der ulle, ein freund aus fb, hat im januar 2005 eine kneipe eröffnet, wo es ganz fantastische schnitzel, steaks und pasta gibt. ausserdem hat er einen netten biergarten, nicht grün, aber eben auch nicht an der kaiserstrasse, sondern in einem netten hof, wo man dann auch die bikes im blick hätte..... ihr könnts euch ja mal ansehen, am 27.02. ist da rosenmontagsparty (und das obwohl wir alle faschingshasser sind), am 18.03. lege ich wahrscheinlich im rahmen des monkey jump dort auf (ist aber nichts für die headbanger fraktion, eher was für die kopfnicker  )... aber ich schweife ab... schauts euch mal an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-fabrikk (13. Februar 2006)

Biergarten,Steaks,Schnitzel..hört sich ganz nach meinem Geschmack an.

Und ja,ich hasse diesen Faschingsterror.Zu dem wohne ich noch in diesem MCC-tollwütigen Dorf. Ich mag dieses WallHalla Marsch,Römtömtöm und was weiss ich wenn reinlasse einfach nicht.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (13. Februar 2006)

Hier ist  ja wieder ganz schön was los und ich verpasse wieder das Beste,scheiss Nervjob keine Zeit mehr für´s Biken und das IBc.!


----------



## Mork vom Ork (13. Februar 2006)

Und bezüglich dieses Backyard Jam mit Grill&CO hätten wir das ideale Gelände ja wenn..........Jetzt ist der Bauaushub auch noch flöten gegangen und somit hat sich das ja erledigt.


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Februar 2006)

gelände? bauaushub? hätten? isch abbe gar keine ahnung von was schbrischd diese man.... mal sin city weiterschauen....


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (14. Februar 2006)

@oldrizzo: wir brauchen ein einmarschlied an unserer abschlussfeier.... bla und blub halt, so wir standen jetzt zwischen zwei liedern: Era-The Mass und Ministry-No W  .....     soo ich habe daraus jetzt ein lied gemacht, wenn du mir mal deine e-mail adresse geben willst, sende ich dir das lied. würde mich interessieren wie du das findest. is eben so in 10 minuten entstanden

wer hat bock am wochenende wieder ne schöne tour zu machen bissi "springen" (naja mit meiner gabel  ).  habe lust auf heizen.


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Februar 2006)

CycleCraft CSP schrieb:
			
		

> @oldrizzo: wir brauchen ein einmarschlied an unserer abschlussfeier.... bla und blub halt, so wir standen jetzt zwischen zwei liedern: Era-The Mass und Ministry-No W  .....     soo ich habe daraus jetzt ein lied gemacht, wenn du mir mal deine e-mail adresse geben willst, sende ich dir das lied. würde mich interessieren wie du das findest. is eben so in 10 minuten entstanden
> 
> wer hat bock am wochenende wieder ne schöne tour zu machen bissi "springen" (naja mit meiner gabel  ).  habe lust auf heizen.



guckst du mal in meinem profil.....


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (14. Februar 2006)

finde keine e-mail adresse. gib sie mir doch in ner privaten nachricht. muss des lied doch als anhang versenden.
achja des lied is mal KEIN HIP HOP


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (14. Februar 2006)

lol


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Februar 2006)

unnerweges - jetzt lass hören...


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (14. Februar 2006)

grad am hochladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CycleCraft CSP (14. Februar 2006)

pc war abgekackt.
ohhh mann des dauert was geden


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (14. Februar 2006)

kann sich nur noch um stunden handeln.....
ich geh ma kurz duschen dann sollte es fertig sein...   sende es dir dann und schreibe dir hier im forum wenn es bei dir ist.
bin in 8 minuten wieder da...


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (14. Februar 2006)

OHHHHH schon fertig. ist bei dir hau rein


----------



## dh-fabrikk (14. Februar 2006)

CycleCraft CSP schrieb:
			
		

> @oldrizzo: wir brauchen ein einmarschlied an unserer abschlussfeier.... bla und blub halt, so wir standen jetzt zwischen zwei liedern: Era-The Mass und Ministry-No W  .....     soo ich habe daraus jetzt ein lied gemacht, wenn du mir mal deine e-mail adresse geben willst, sende ich dir das lied. würde mich interessieren wie du das findest. is eben so in 10 minuten entstanden
> 
> wer hat bock am wochenende wieder ne schöne tour zu machen bissi "springen" (naja mit meiner gabel  ).  habe lust auf heizen.





Nimm das zweite,das zweite: Ministry- New World Order so heist es ganz ausgeschrieben und fängt saucool an...hep,hep,hep,allright.
Oder was älteres von denen als sie noch  nicht ganz so Metal-lastig waren:Meine Favoriten:Thieves,Burning Inside,Stigmata oder Flashback   oder Just One Fix(RMX)


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Februar 2006)

also der rockige teil geht ab... davor musst du das noch besser timen, das läuft ein bisschen auseinander.... in der mitte ist's so lala... das liegt aber am song selber... von der carmina burana (so heissts original) gibts schon bessere coverversionen... aber der mix ist ganz gut. für die paar minuten, die du daran geschraubt hast....  habe dir auch mal was von mir geschickt... ist halt elektronisch und etwas, ähh, naja, hör halt mal selbst....


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (14. Februar 2006)

öhhhh  ich habe nix in meinem account naja warte ich nochmal...
ja ich will mich morgen nocheinmal dran setzten. noch ein paar andere lieder mit einmischen(ameno wolln die evtl auch haben). die klasse von mir kann sich nicht entscheiden und da wollt ich denen halt mal zeigen dass auch beides möglich ist. in der mitte ist das von ministry zu heftig und das von era zu lahm da schläft man halt ein. der beat muss da halt auch nicht zu schnell usw... sein. wollts den leutchen mal zeigen aus meiner klasse was so alles möglich ist. wolln mir mal sehn was sie sagen.....


----------



## dh-fabrikk (14. Februar 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> also der rockige teil geht ab... davor musst du das noch besser timen, das läuft ein bisschen auseinander.... in der mitte ist's so lala... das liegt aber am song selber... von der carmina burana (so heissts original) gibts schon bessere coverversionen... aber der mix ist ganz gut. für die paar minuten, die du daran geschraubt hast....  habe dir auch mal was von mir geschickt... ist halt elektronisch und etwas, ähh, naja, hör halt mal selbst....


 Carmina Burana Elekronisch?? Da kenn nur eins: Love never dies von Apoptygma Berzerk

und jetzt halt ich die Schnautze,gute nacht leutz


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (14. Februar 2006)

@oldrizzo: ich sende dir auch nochmal ein paar liedchen zum riden. die sind echt geil. der surfer song wäre was zum einmarschieren    neee nee.

ich pack mich gleich schlafen.
 höre es mir wenn es da ist morgen an es sei denn es kommt jetzt in den nächsten 2 minuten.

ansonsten tschöö bis moin


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (14. Februar 2006)

@dh-fabrik: jojo bin für alles offen auch für elektro....   schlaf gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (14. Februar 2006)

und ? zählst du schon die tage? wegen dem session? kuhl, dass es in schwarz kommt und nicht in silber... wobei das session 10 in silber mit kratzern und ordentlich dreck drauf bestimmt gut aussieht.


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Februar 2006)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Carmina Burana Elekronisch?? Da kenn nur eins: Love never dies von Apoptygma Berzerk
> 
> und jetzt halt ich die Schnautze,gute nacht leutz



neee, nicht die carmina... sondern ein track den ich mal nachts allein zu haus geschraubt habe... so ein acid teil.... aber von der carmina gabs doch mal in den neunzigern so einen rmx... oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (14. Februar 2006)

ganz ehrlich? ich träume jeden tag von dem bike. und hey in schwarz matt ohhhhh ein traum. ja das session 10 sieht schön echt böse aus aber kommt trotzdem für mich nicht in frage, da dieses gebiet hier zu lahm ist, ich für bike parks auch das session 7 nehmen kann und weil ich damit net mehr wirklich ne tour fahren kann. siehe funker72 oder dh-fabrik nur am schieben     nee ich will damit auch noch mal "einkaufen" fahren können und son zeugs


ps. das session 7 sieht mit schlamm auch geil aus, sieht dann so naja benutzt aus und irgenwie so hart weiß nicht.


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (14. Februar 2006)

also gut ich sende dir noch die drei lieder zum riden, dann pack ich mich. muss noch eins hochladen


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Februar 2006)

einkaufen? warum fährste nicht gleich zur post? weisst schon, was ich meine... naja, das 10er ist ne ecke zu heavy, aber sehr hübsch. aber wie sacht der sascha so schön: isch fahr keine eingelenger.... nur angelengte einlenger...


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (14. Februar 2006)

stimmt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CycleCraft CSP (14. Februar 2006)

ahh jetzt habe ich dein lied bekommen. joo mit keyboard ne. ist mir ein wenig zu einseitig aber nicht schlecht der anfang ist cool


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (14. Februar 2006)

ok jetzt geh isch aber in mein bettchen und träume weiter von meinem zukünftigem SESSION 7.  gutes nächtle bis morgen


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Februar 2006)

ach wat... einseitig... das is minimal.... tststs....  war ja auch schon spät und ich mag diese nervige stimmung und die quietschenden sounds... nächtle.


----------



## dh-fabrikk (15. Februar 2006)

siehe funker72 oder dh-fabrik nur am schieben 

"FRECHHEIT"


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (15. Februar 2006)

@dh-Fabrik: aahwwoo   war doch nicht so gemeint  

maan warum dauert des noch so ewig. wird meine neue freundin das bike.    bleibt einem wenigstens treu und hat dann zeit/bock wenn man selbst auch zeit/bock hat


14 tage bis märz. dann isses evtl scho da


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Februar 2006)

CycleCraft CSP schrieb:
			
		

> @dh-Fabrik: aahwwoo   war doch nicht so gemeint
> 
> maan warum dauert des noch so ewig. wird meine neue freundin das bike.    bleibt einem wenigstens treu und hat dann zeit/bock wenn man selbst auch zeit/bock hat
> 
> ...



ah. nöö. denke nicht das das schlag erster märz kommt... ich meine, ich gönne es dir, aber i.d.r. vertun die sich doch immer in ihren lieferdaten.... aber das in gesamt deutschland nur 10 ausgeliefert werden hätte ich net gedacht.... die konkurrenz ist gross und vor allem schläft sie nicht....


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (15. Februar 2006)

tjaaaa  mein connectionns  ne      lol  joke


----------



## Mork vom Ork (15. Februar 2006)

`Jesus build my Hotrod!Wollt ihr mit eurem Power-Fred die Hanauer abhängen,dann muss ich jetzt mal auch was sagen.Immer fleissig Ministry auflegen ,kommt bei jeder Party gut .Dann wacht auch die letzte Schlaftablette auf. Und denkt daran, immer fleissig posten!


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (15. Februar 2006)

ja ministry ehh. geht schon.

@funker72: sag mal hast du mich aus icq entfernt oder warum schreibst ud nie zurück??


----------



## Mork vom Ork (15. Februar 2006)

Eigentlich nicht,musste aber wegen eines Softwarefehlers das icq relaunchen kann sein das deine daten dabei verlorengegangen sind.Ich werde dich gleich nochmal anposten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-fabrikk (16. Februar 2006)

Ach wo,die haben hier ein Thread-Accelerator eingebaut.Dann generieren sich die Postings ganz von alleine.

@Rizzo:Bestellt das 2-Wheel Center in FB auch Point-artikel auf Kundenwunsch?

Bräuchte dringend diesen R2 Schaltwerkschutz oder habt ihr sonst eine Idee?






			
				Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> `Jesus build my Hotrod!Wollt ihr mit eurem Power-Fred die Hanauer abhängen,dann muss ich jetzt mal auch was sagen.Immer fleissig Ministry auflegen ,kommt bei jeder Party gut .Dann wacht auch die letzte Schlaftablette auf. Und denkt daran, immer fleissig posten!


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Februar 2006)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Ach wo,die haben hier ein Thread-Accelerator eingebaut.Dann generieren sich die Postings ganz von alleine.
> 
> @Rizzo:Bestellt das 2-Wheel Center in FB auch Point-artikel auf Kundenwunsch?
> 
> Bräuchte dringend diesen R2 Schaltwerkschutz oder habt ihr sonst eine Idee?



bestellen tut der sascha alles; bzw. checke ich das mal und sage dir bescheid...

cyclecraft wurde heute fett überrascht!!! geht ab.....


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (16. Februar 2006)

JJAAAAAAA MEIN NEUES BIKE IST DA             


leider kann ich es erst in ein oder zwei Wochen mit nach Hause nehmen. Dann bekommt meine Mutter das Geld zum überweisen.   



aber des gerät is der hammer. oh mann


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Februar 2006)

@ dh: der r2 wird im katalog von point gar nicht mehr aufgeführt.. es gibt allerdings einen d2c8.... dein interesse an dem teil ist bestimmt begründet, aber hast du nicht ein wenig sorge, dass du deinen rahmen schrottest, wenn du dich ordentlich legst mit dem montierten schaltwerksschutz?


----------



## dh-fabrikk (16. Februar 2006)

Eigentlich weniger,hängt ja an einer Sollbruchstelle.
Das Dingens ist zwar relativ robust gibt aber bei zu starken Ausseneinwirkungen trotzdem nach.

In dem 06er Workshop heist es aber R2 CNC.

Und im aktuellen Point-Racing ebenso. Seltsam

Dieserd2c8 ist doch so ein Old-School Schutz.So was würde ich mir garantiert nicht ans Bike schrauben.

Was ich meine ist mehr eine Versteifungsbrücke zwischen Schaltauge und Schaltwerk


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Februar 2006)

ok, habs gefunden.... checke ich morgen und sage dir bescheid. alles klar? bis denne.....


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Februar 2006)

du meinst das teil?


----------



## Mork vom Ork (16. Februar 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst das teil?


Das Teil!Habe ich ihm letzte Woche gezeigt,weil er doch schnell alles zerlegt.,am besten
10mm Steckachsenkompatibel!


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Februar 2006)

schon geil... ok, das kriegst du schon... gibts als r2 für schnellspanner und als r3 für achsmuttern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-fabrikk (16. Februar 2006)

Ich muss das R2 D2 nehmen.Hab heute meine nabe auseinander genommen und festgestellt 10mm Schraubachse geht net.Hab auch mit Veltec tefloniert und die konnten sich auch keinen Reim drauf machen.Ja,Ja: alles machbar:12mm Steckachse,5mm SSP und 10mm Steckachse und blä dela blä,dela blu blä blä.Also weiter SSP,muss halt so gehen.Selber möchte ich nicht die Ausfallenden auf 12mm aufweiten.

@rizzo  Verbindlichsten Dank fürs nachhaken.



			
				oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> schon geil... ok, das kriegst du schon... gibts als r2 für schnellspanner und als r3 für achsmuttern...


----------



## dh-fabrikk (16. Februar 2006)

weil er doch schnell alles zerlegt.,

Na,na,na Was soll das heißen? Du Querulant,führst ja nette Gespräche mit


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (17. Februar 2006)

hey leute,
wenn ihr ne SUPER BRACHIALE DOWNHILL gabel sucht, klickt mal auf diesen link: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB26-HAMMER-DOW...19984145QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem      



hammer gerät ne  



wasn scheiß


----------



## dh-fabrikk (17. Februar 2006)

Her da mit!!Bei dem Preis keine Frage! Absolutes Sahnestück!

Und ein noch ein wichtiges Kaufargument:Sehr vertrauenserweckendes Verkaufspersonal!

Getreu nach dem Motto:Jetzt ist zwar mein Kiefer morsch,aber hier kaufe ich trotzdem gerne ein!

Mal ehrlich,dann lieber ne Judy ohne Dämpfung.


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (17. Februar 2006)

ja ach neee

glaubst wohl selbst net das ich mir son dreck kaufen würde. in ebay eh net. außerdem werde ich jetzt erstmal bestimmt kein geld mehr ins alte stecken wenn ich das neue doch in ein zwei wochen fahre. dann wennns geld halt überwiesen ist. jo

ne du liber ne judy ohne dämpfung und mit haarrissen. macht doch dann richtig fun!!!


----------



## dh-fabrikk (17. Februar 2006)

Die Top-Forke soll doch ins Session.Die Stance gleich wieder verkloppen.Die brauchst du doch gar nicht.Nimm die brachiale,da hast du mehr davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CycleCraft CSP (17. Februar 2006)

na klar auf die idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. mich kotzt das jetzt einfach nur an dass ich auf diese beschissene überweisung warten muss!  

ich hätte des bike sonst schon dieses Wochenende. je nachdem wann meine mum das geld überweist, kann es noch ein bis zwei wochen dauern. naja dann habe ich habe mal wieder was richtig fettes zum rocken und ein paar hübsche neue schoner wurden gleich mitbestellt. ist dann nochmal die doppelte freude.


sach ma wat gehtn moin? hat einer bock zu fahren? werde wahrscheinlich morgen wieder hochfahren. muss unbedingt mal wieder einen fetten trail heizen. sacht ma was.


----------



## oldrizzo (17. Februar 2006)

so ihr abfahrtsorientierten bergradfahrer... 

wer meckert fliegt raus oder bekommt sein session nicht.... immerhin ist es schon da und du hättest im normalfall bis mitte märz warten müssen...  

und mal ganz unter uns: das teil kostet ja schon ein paar mack und da darf sone überweisung auch mal länger dauern... ich find's supercool von deiner mum, das sie dich so unterstützt und ich weiss auch, dass du es ihr ewig danken wirst.... lass rocken! und wenn eben erst in zwei wochen, naja, dann erst eben dann.... fahr es halt vorher nicht kaputt, wenn du jeden tag zum probe fahren" kommst.... 

morgen kommt mein fut nut; das ist eine 12er nuss mit einem verkleinerten aussenkonus von marzocchi um die dj III auseinanderzubauen... dann geht alles am montag nach usingen in die pulverei und in drei wochen gibts die teile dann zurück..... 

@ dh: wegen des r2; am mittwoch versucht der axel das teil beim grosshändler zu bekommen, ansonsten muss man es bestellen... kost 9,95... aber weil dann noch porto und so nen rotz dazu kommt (sage und schreibe 9,90, dankeschön) wird eben versucht das auf der einkaufstour zu organisieren... sonst lohnt sich das für dich ja nicht.... sag' halt bescheid, ob du es brauchst..... 

so und drittens: wie wäre es wenn wir mal in die abflughalle nach grevenbroich fahren? infos? hier! >>> http://www.abflughalle.com


----------



## dh-fabrikk (17. Februar 2006)

Ich brauche es auf jeden Fall und bin dir auch dankbar das du dich schlau gemacht hast.Ich nehme das Teil auf jeden Fall.Bevor mir wieder nen Schaltwerk flöten geht.

Ja ich weis , für das kleine Teil  ein Riesenaufwand .

Nochmal dickes fettes Dankeschön


----------



## oldrizzo (17. Februar 2006)

@ dh: nein nein, versteh mich nicht falsch; ist kein aufwand. ich war nur geschockt, als ich von den 9,90 porto erfuhr und zum grosshändler fahren die jungs ja eh... ich finds cool, dass du den jungs vom 2radcenter ne' chance gibst und wenn's auch nur ein kleines teil ist.


----------



## dh-fabrikk (17. Februar 2006)

Aller Anfang ist klein,da ich auch nicht den"Nimmersatten" alles in den Rachen schmeissen möchte.Gewisse Teile muss ich halt aus dem Netz ziehen siehe" Avid Rollamajig" Früher hast du es fast überall bekommen,jetzt nur noch bei einem Händler.Das ist schade.Zu mal mir jetzt zum 3mal die Schalthülle gebrochen ist,dort wo sie den Bogen ums Schaltwerk macht.

Hoffe das kleine Teil schafft dann Abhilfe


----------



## oldrizzo (17. Februar 2006)

der axel bestellt, wenn er es bestellen muss, gleich mal ein paar stück!


----------



## dh-fabrikk (17. Februar 2006)

Hätte ich das gewusst,dann hätte ich das alles in Aufwisch erledigt.

Na ja,das Rollateil
müsste morgen eintrudeln
Ja,das ist schon ewig her als ich mir was im 2 Rad-center gekauft habe.
Ich glaube das letzte mal 2 reifen,die waren noch nicht mal für mich.Aber der Preis war akzeptabel und die Reifen für den Einsatzzweck genau richtig.
Eigentlich die letzte geschäftliche Beziehung,aber die habe ich mir als positiv in Erinnerung behalten.


----------



## oldrizzo (17. Februar 2006)

ich bin da seit 10 jahren hÃ¤ufiger ...  eben seitdem ich mir mein schwinn ht dort kaufte.... schÃ¶n wars... die ersten âfreerider" von cannonkugel... und auch als sie noch an der stadtkirche waren, habe ich mir dort immer meine teile fÃ¼r das rollbrett gekauft..... mann bin ich treu...

wie siehts aus mit grevenbroich...? oder wollen wir mal einen aufruf bei den steinreitern starten?


----------



## Mork vom Ork (17. Februar 2006)

CycleCraft CSP schrieb:
			
		

> hey leute,
> wenn ihr ne SUPER BRACHIALE DOWNHILL gabel sucht, klickt mal auf diesen link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB26-HAMMER-DOW...19984145QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


Ich werde Powerseller!!!!!
Auf zu Vetters Containerdienst,Stahlfraktion durchwühlen und dann ab zur e-Bucht und Millionen scheffeln!


----------



## dh-fabrikk (17. Februar 2006)

Wie weit weg ist das von der Wetterau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (17. Februar 2006)

bei mögla (mönchengladbach).... also nicht allzu weit... 1,5 h - 2,5 h - je nach fahrweise.... pennplätze vor ort könnte ich aber auch u.u. organisieren....


----------



## dh-fabrikk (17. Februar 2006)

Ich habe mein Kommentar dazu schon abgegeben.
Da hast du endlich ne leichtere Gabel.

 Frage an das Banshee:Na mein kleines schwarzes,willst du die implantiert haben? Antwort vom scream:Aber nur weil du ein Powerseller bist:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 



			
				Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde Powerseller!!!!!


----------



## dh-fabrikk (17. Februar 2006)

ist das ein contest,wo man nur zuschauen kann oder kann man da auch selber fahren?




			
				oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> bei mögla (mönchengladbach).... also nicht allzu weit... 1,5 h - 2,5 h - je nach fahrweise.... pennplätze vor ort könnte ich aber auch u.u. organisieren....


----------



## oldrizzo (17. Februar 2006)

ei da kann man selber fahren, wenn man kann.... könnte man einen ausflug hinmachen, vllt. mit ein paar von woffm?


----------



## dh-fabrikk (17. Februar 2006)

Also erstmal werde ich auch Powerseller und zwar mit solchen Produkten:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Das müsste man dann abklären,Fahrgemeinschaft bilden usw.

Ist das Samstags oder Sonntags?


----------



## Mork vom Ork (17. Februar 2006)

Grevenbroich?????????Dirt Jam oder wa?


----------



## oldrizzo (17. Februar 2006)

ich poste mal ein paar infos bei den steinreitern.....


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (18. Februar 2006)

@rizzo: jo ich werde das baby schon sachte behandeln. natürlich bin ich auch zufrieden wenn ich es erst in ein oder zwei wochen fahren kann. es reizt jetzt halt aber es es geht schon besser. wenn ich es dann habe wird erst mal gerockt!!!  ich bin auch meiner mutter ewig dankbar is ja wohl logisch. vielleicht kommt es auch ein wenig so rüber als ob ich jetzt mies drauf bin weil ich es nicht gleich habe. nein nein es is alles ok ich bin total zufrieden. ich versuche es mal so zu sehn: wenn ich erst in ein oder zwei wochen fahre, is die chance dass ich schon etwas kaputt fahre geringer  

naja bis denne


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (18. Februar 2006)

fährt heute noch jemand auf den ws? ich werde hier so um 13 uhr etwa losfahren. werde mich an der a-line und an den holzturmtrails aufhalten. mein bike ist ja nicht zu übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mork vom Ork (18. Februar 2006)

Leider zu spät. .Aber du kennst ja die Gründe!Mfg


----------



## Mork vom Ork (18. Februar 2006)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Also erstmal werde ich auch Powerseller und zwar mit solchen Produkten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vor allem mit ´´solchen Produkten´´,wo hast du den das ausgegraben und dann auch noch Flavour of the wheek:kotz:


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (18. Februar 2006)

@funker72: hmm ich weiß nicht ob das was wird mit morgen fahren. habe heute aus meiner Judy ne starrgabel gezaubert auf diesem trail der gerade vom wintersteinturm runter führt. gesprungen, einmal laut geknakst, dann weit geflogen! jett habe ich irgenwie schmerzen am bein und rippen und meine gabel ist am arsch. ma sehn was sich daraus machen lässt ihc gucke nachher mal danach.


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (18. Februar 2006)

@rizzo: jo bekomme das bike wahrscheinlich zu 90% am montag mit. dann ist das geld da.

wenn das alles so klappt, hat einer bock nächate woche zu rocken? egal wann


----------



## Mork vom Ork (18. Februar 2006)

CycleCraft CSP schrieb:
			
		

> @funker72: hmm ich weiß nicht ob das was wird mit morgen fahren. habe heute aus meiner Judy ne starrgabel gezaubert auf diesem trail der gerade vom wintersteinturm runter führt. gesprungen, einmal laut geknakst, dann weit geflogen! jett habe ich irgenwie schmerzen am bein und rippen und meine gabel ist am arsch. ma sehn was sich daraus machen lässt ihc gucke nachher mal danach.


Vielleicht besteht ja die Möglichkeit  ,wenn die Judy ein Totalschaden ist,dann kann ich die hoffentlich intakte Dichtung ja etwas früher haben.Mfg


----------



## Mork vom Ork (18. Februar 2006)

Schnelldiagnose:Laufbuchsen im Arsch ;gabel krum durch Nose -Dive oder Spacer zermosht und du hast die gabel tiefergelegt.Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CycleCraft CSP (19. Februar 2006)

hmmm, also die gabel hat einen ganz kleinen, wirklich nur einen winzig kleinen knick, ist irgendwie auch ein wenig ausgeschlagen, und lässt sich nur noch mit richtig viel Kraft einfedern. keine ahnung was ich mit der angestellt habe.  tja geschlachtet. keine dämpfung mehr, haarrisse in beiden tauchrohren, keine federung mehr, ausgeschlagen....  zu viel vergewaltigt. macht mich zwar net wirklich glücklich aber ist jetzt auch nicht so schlimm da ich am montag das neue bekomme. habe dir was zu den dichtungen in icq geschrieben.
mfg


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (19. Februar 2006)

so also die hat innen einen kleinen knick, man kann sie aber noch fahren muss halt nur mal wieder alles beim fahren ausgleichen, praktisch wie wenn man ohne dämpfung fährt    passt schon. aer nur noch die nächste woche


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (19. Februar 2006)

Gibts schon Pläne für next Week?


----------



## WODAN (20. Februar 2006)

Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> Grevenbroich?????????Dirt Jam oder wa?



Naja, da fallen mir auf Anhieb min. 10 schönere Plätze ein, wo es sich lohnt hinzufahren


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (20. Februar 2006)

hi leute,
habe endlich mein trek session 7 werde morgen wahrscheinlich gleich mal ne runde aufm ws drehen...
am samstag werden zwei freunde und ich mit dem bus hochgefahren (Opa) und rocken dann...
wer hat auch bock am wochenende was zu machen? Vorrausgesetzt das wetter spielt mit.
Hey funker72 bock?? können es dann endlich mal so richtig krachen lassen...
meldet euch bitte


----------



## Mork vom Ork (20. Februar 2006)

Ja,ja ´´werden wieder mal hochgefahren´´.Selber fahren!So jung und kein Schmalz mehr da  ,ts,ts,ts, Mfg


----------



## pure (21. Februar 2006)

also ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei !!!
müssen wir um das Cyclecraft knobeln??
 ich glaub meine Trekkingsemmel mag den WS nicht sonderlich,
wenn ich mir überlege das die Bordsteine inner City schon
zu viel sind. :/

LG Pure

1.Wortmeldung.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (21. Februar 2006)

pure schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei !!!
> müssen wir um das Cyclecraft knobeln??
> ich glaub meine Trekkingsemmel mag den WS nicht sonderlich,
> wenn ich mir überlege das die Bordsteine inner City schon
> ...



Hallo pure,den Forstweg rauf bist du bestimmt schneller,aber ab dem Holzturmtrail.......


----------



## Mork vom Ork (21. Februar 2006)

Aber vielleicht kann man das Cyclecraft für dich nochmal relaunchen.... ,frag doch mach cyclecraft csp,ob er so gnädig ist und dir seinen Feuerstuhl zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (21. Februar 2006)

servus,
wasn nu mim samstag?
also um das cyclecraft denke ich net das ihr da knobbeln müsst. hab dir gesagt kannstes ham fürn samstag. pass nur mit der gabel auf aber das haste gestern in bn schon gemerkt. habse ja halbwegs zum laufen gebracht.

sagt mir mal bescheid wann wer am samstag oder sonntag viellecith auch hochfährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pure (21. Februar 2006)

Argh. ich kann leider nicht. ich hab eben erfahren das ich am Wochenende arbeiten muss, und am Samstag nach Italien fahren muss ( Wie ich sowas hasse. Aber dafür habe ich dann von Dienstag bis Sonntag nächste Woche frei.

Sorry , aber da hat die dritte Macht wieder zugeschlagen.


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (21. Februar 2006)

hmm nicht shclimm wasn mit den annern leuten hier im forum?? jetzt habe ich endlich mein neues bike und keiner will fahren


----------



## Mork vom Ork (21. Februar 2006)

In dem Modder?Schau mal raus,da steckst bis zur Nabe im Dreck!


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (21. Februar 2006)

ach egal kann man wieder sauber machen nee muss mal wieder richtig heizen jetzt erst recht


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Februar 2006)

eieiei.... abgesehen davon, dass ich sack viel zu alt bin um mit dir jungspund mitzuhalten, habe ich im moment sowieso kein geeignetes fortbewegungsmittel.


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (21. Februar 2006)

hmm da hätte ich noch eins anzubieten zwar keine dämpfung aber spaß habe kann man trotzdem  vielleicht lass ich dich dann auch mal mit meinem neuen fahren


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (21. Februar 2006)

http://rapidshare.de/files/13617219...hill_street_mtb_bike_vtt_BMX_Tours__.avi.html

von wem ist das erste lied was gespielt wir? wie heißt des ich häts gerne. wenns einer weiß bitte sofort melden

ps: unten auf free klicken, dann ein paar sekunden warten bis das download ticket frei geschaltet wurde und dann muss man normal noch etwas eingeben was da steht ist kinderleicht. nur warten....


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Februar 2006)

alle im urlaub oder was? wetter prima, milde luft.... den song des videos kenne ich nicht.... ist nicht so ganz meine linie... hört sich ziemlich nölig an.


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (24. Februar 2006)

was geht mit morgen???????
ich könnte sogar jemanden organisieren der uns hochfährt...
mmmöööönnnsscchhh
stellt euch net so an und lassts rocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mork vom Ork (24. Februar 2006)

Vielleicht fahre ich mal selbst hoch,steht aber noch nicht fest.mfg


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (25. Februar 2006)

hmmm was dann los hier im forum??? is ja niemand mehr da...
müssen mal wieder ein diskusionsreiches thema ansprechen, dann kommen sie alle wieder...


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (25. Februar 2006)

unsere so "tolle" nortshore rampe wurde wieder etwas verbessert...
muss die letzten zwei tage passiert sein...
wären da nicht diese scheiß türen und so eingebaut, sondern gutes holz wäre sie echt der hammer. sie ist jetzt richtig stabil (zumindestens am ende) und etwas höher...
man kann sie also nun endlich fahren ohne angst haben zu müssen, dass das letzte stück einem hinterherfliegt, so wie es mir schon mal passierte.


so also mit dem neuen bike kann man alles machen, es hält alles aus, man kann jede strecke fahren. heute war kein trail zu steil, zu steinig oder sonst was, kein drop zu hoch und kein kicker oder ähnliches zu krass!!! einfach wahnsinn das neue gerät ist so ein unterschied zum alten bock...
gleich morgen früh wieder hochgurken.
wer kommt noch mit die hier ursprünglich mal im forum waren außer dh-fabrik und funker72?????


----------



## dh-fabrikk (25. Februar 2006)

Der Rest dieses Threads hält wohl noch Winterschlaf oder ist anderweitig

komatisiert.Nix mehr los mit den Power-Postern von einst


----------



## Mork vom Ork (25. Februar 2006)

Ich erbarme mich mal,danke nochmal bezüglich der Power Action!


----------



## Mork vom Ork (25. Februar 2006)

Die sind alle schon  im Faschingswahn und wolllen sich nur nicht outen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-fabrikk (25. Februar 2006)

z.b  "Ball der 1000 Vollspacken" und danach:kotz: 

Ich bleibe lieber clean und rocke im Forst!!


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (25. Februar 2006)

ja mann clean bleiben und moin richitg rocken...
viiielll besser ich brauch nur eine droge: BIKEN und adrenalin
adrenalin junky


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (26. Februar 2006)

jaaaa das war heute einfach nur geil...
ein paar richtig fette sprünge gemacht und den "drop des jahrtausends gebastelt"   

nee quatsch
war schon richtig dick


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (26. Februar 2006)

will die fotos


----------



## Mork vom Ork (26. Februar 2006)

Guck mal beider dh-fabrikk unter fotos ,vielleicht hat er ja schon was online
Mfg


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (26. Februar 2006)

nööö is noch nix leider.... maaaaannn  ich wollt die mal sehn mist hoffentlich sendet er sie morgen ansonsten sag es ihm mal bitte..


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (28. Februar 2006)

heee funker72 bzw. dh-fabrik, könnt ihr mir mal wie versprochen die bilder vom we senden (alle)   biiitttteeee


----------



## Mork vom Ork (28. Februar 2006)

Geht nicht, Festplatte am Ar...Noch Fragen?


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (28. Februar 2006)

net vom handy löschen..
aber sascha kann se senden oda??


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (2. März 2006)

war heut net mein tag bin ooober fertig...
naja am we gehts wieder rund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (2. März 2006)

ach laber net... war doch prima... warts mal ab, bald wird es warm, dann fährts sich auch besser. 

ein schönes fahrrad hast du da...

der stänkerfritz!


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (2. März 2006)

joaa  ok wenn man seit montag letzter woche täglich mindestens 3std auf dem bock sitzt und springt und scheiß macht, dann is man fertig...
so und des wochenende war echt heftig samstag saß ich 8std drauf... moins und abends sonntag gleich nochmal un montag nochmal mim joz...
jo und heute oh ich war infach unkonzentriert.. geht schon

ich sach ja sommer wird geil


----------



## oldrizzo (4. März 2006)

moinsen,

war heute oben und habe nach dem rechten gesehen....  neee, quatsch. ich war spazieren mit meiner liebsten. sind auch schön die a-line entlang gestapft und siehe da: das bauwerk oberhalb des forstweges sah benutzt aus... zumindest muss da gestern jmd drüber sein, denn es waren spuren zu erkennen die aber schon wieder ziemlich zugeschneit waren.... wars einer von euch? 

geil mit dem schnee... oben am holzturm gewesen und die aussicht genossen.... aber der autoverkehr zum/vom waldhaus sollte mal kritisch beäugt werden. das scheint aber weder die pächter noch sonst jemand zu stören, dass ab der pferdekoppel ein verkehr wie auf der dippemess herrscht.... aber wenn man mal... ach, was rede ich... alles für die katz... egal......


----------



## Mork vom Ork (4. März 2006)

Ja so ist das eben,einmal sinnfrei rauf ,oben gewendet um dann wieder genauso sinnlos runterzuheizen wie ein Gestörter!Genau dasselbe was wir weitaus umweltverträglicher mit dem Bike oder zu Fuss veranstalten.


----------



## oldrizzo (5. März 2006)

du sagst es... aber wir haben ja das geheimrezept für frieden, spass und wohlstand auf dem winterstein in der schublade.... es müsste nur mal jmd. zuhören....


----------



## oldrizzo (9. März 2006)

@ cyclecraft:

guckst du hier.... reger austausch über das session 7... 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=208121


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (12. März 2006)

@pure: FOTOS????? hmm das nächste mal fährste besser doch mit meinem alten deine kiste ja wirklich net so das wahre...
also im moment ist es echt eklig draußen macht überhaupt keinen spaß...
hoffentlich ist das wetter nächste woche mal besser.
hier im forum geht auch nix mehr ab ne!!


----------



## pure (15. März 2006)

moinsen,
ich in eben erst dazu gekommen die Bilder mal anzugucken. Naja, Sonnenschein hätte mir besser gefallen. Ist ja echt ne Saufahrt gewesen...ich kam zuhause wie so ein Schneemann an. Ich unter einer 1cm dicken Schneeschicht begraben, hrhr. Hmm...nur was mach ich mit den Bildern, die sind recht groß. so 20 MB alles in allem. Ich muss die erstmal verkleinern, und dann lad ich sie hoch.

LG pure


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (16. März 2006)

@pure: hol dir doch icq da gehts relativ schnell mit senden...
ich habe da evtl noch ne kleine leckerrei für dich so zu vergeben bzw zum verleih: habe jetzt mein altes texas shox bike ausgegraben (hardtail) ich will das teil wieder richtig aufbauen und ne neue gabel reinkloppen...
alles in allem ich will das ding wieder cross country flott machen
brauche: neue kurbel, neue gabel, neue schalthebel, neue bremsen, neues hinterrad und ne neue kassette

wenn ich den scheiß neu kaufe isses zu teuer, also alles was gebraucht is zusammensuchen und was gut is drankloppen... (wenn einer was kostenlos oder sehr günstig zu vergeben hat bitte bei mir melden, muss nur funzen net unbedingt das beste vom besten)
dachte mir ich kann dir das teil dann so auf ne unbestimmte zeit ausleihen damit du wenigstens ein wenig durch den wald hacken kannst so singletrails. a-line könnte da schon kritisch weren aber so nen paar sachen gehn schon.
was hältst du davon irgendwas zusammen zu kramen?
habe noch ein paar bremsen evtl. sogar scheibe... 

wäre doch cool könnste dir daheim hinstellen und mit uns heizen bis du dir irgendwann mal ne freeride schlampe angeschafft hast. 

am wochenende bin ich denke ich wieder fit (hoffe ich) ich muss mal wieder springen meine beine kribbeln    
hab das ständige am pc hocken satt der is eh müll  

moin abend wieder ein bisschen einen auf den


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CycleCraft CSP (6. April 2006)

lllaaaaaaaannngggweeeiiillllliiigggg hier

maan hier geht ja gar nix...  lass mal ne diskusion starten!!!


----------



## dh-fabrikk (7. April 2006)

CycleCraft CSP schrieb:
			
		

> lllaaaaaaaannngggweeeiiillllliiigggg hier
> 
> maan hier geht ja gar nix...  lass mal ne diskusion starten!!!


Weniger labern,mehr biken.

That`s it 
Wir waren zwar unterwegs,aber nicht an der A-Line.
Wegen 2 Sprüngen lohnt sich das ganze Raufgeschiebe nicht. 
Gibt schöneres


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (7. April 2006)

lass mal morgen biken gehn....
wer kommt mit könne ja mal richtig lange fahren habe den ganzen tag zeit zum schluss nochmal fett was in BN-city

vielleicht auch limes kein plan...


und sonntach auch wer kommt?
sacht mal bescheid


----------



## Mork vom Ork (7. April 2006)

Ja und vor allem entdeckt man dabei auch noch so wunderbare Locations ,wo jedem Slopestyleartisten das Wasser im Mund zusammenlaufen würde.
Darüber demnächst woanders mehr->RR-.


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (10. April 2006)

tach
morgen fahrn der anner kollege und ich den limes grad nochma war echt klasse

wir wolln uns mal den drop genauer anschauen und uns da mal gedanken machen was man da machen kann und wir wollen dann nochmal was in BN-city schauen (weißt ja was ich meine)     

fahrt ihr diese woche mal??


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (11. April 2006)

so heute mal wieder am limes und am winterstein ausgelassen...

im mom gehn mir ne menge leute aufn sack     

habs gefühl alle drehn im moment am rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (12. April 2006)

moin, 

ein wasn los? was biste denn so motzig?


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (12. April 2006)

aaiii is halt so wenn ich mir so manche leuts im moment anschaue, dann bekomme ich einfach das kotzen ich erklärs dir demnächst mal...

unser kleiner neuling (weißt wen ich meine oder?) konnte vom tempo die trails relativ gut mit mir mithalten...  
naja am winterstein trail gings aber am limes is er richtig abgekackt... keine chance 

der limes is schon ganz gut heftig wenn man da runter fegt wie ein bekloppter

wenn du deinen dirt-jumper fertig hast, wie siehts mit ner kleinen street,- oder wald,- spring,-trail-tour aus??
nix mit kondotion einfach nur mal springen und scheiß machen adrenalin ansteigen lassen   jaaa bn-city steilabhänge?????


----------



## Mork vom Ork (13. April 2006)

Ja,ja ,über Andere motzen ,wer ist den letztens an der Schlüsselstelle(Bachdurchfahrt mit anschliessender Wallrideumfahrung) hängengeblieben? 
Lg Funker72


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (16. April 2006)

^naja komm mal hängen bleiben und sich drei oder viermal richtig hinlegen is schon nen unterschied....   habe aber auch net gemotzt..

war heute an der a-line da wurde randaliert: obere stufe wurde zerstört darunter liegt ne menge krempel und die brücke wurde zerstört. wollts nur gesacht ham wisst ihr wer da was gemacht hat??


----------



## oldrizzo (16. April 2006)

schon strange.... immer wenn keiner von uns da ist, geht was kaputt. neider, pächter und/oder einfach idioten. k.a. werde es mir mal ansehen!


----------



## Mork vom Ork (16. April 2006)

Da steht mal ein Spot fast 1,5 Jahre  und dann sowas.Alles Ar...geigen.
Ich vermute der Wind weht aus Richtung Forsthaus Winterstein,man erinnere sich nur an die Hühnerleiter.


----------



## Jozim (16. April 2006)

dass die brücke nicht mehr steht wird wohl kaum jemanden stören oder?
gefahren wurde sie eh kaum.
habe hier ein zitat, was einiges klären wird:

_"Mitlerweile habe ich auch kein Bock mehr.... Wenn mir es die Zeit erlaubt werde ich dann wohl mal meine Bretter und Paletten wieder holen und mir auf einem Privaten Grundstück einen Spot bauen... "_

denke einige von euch sind auf unserer website im forum auf diesen satz gestoßen, bedenken ihn aber grade nicht mehr.

in diesem sinne frohe ostern.
TR


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (16. April 2006)

ja mit der brücke das is mir wurst...
aber oben die stufe, das brett total verrückt, lag irgendnen scheiß druff und sah zeimlich, naja hingerichtet aus. habe jetzt nur ien bissi was weggemacht, da es mir zu nass war.


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (16. April 2006)

noch wat: ich hätte mal wieder bock auf was neues, höheres usw... langsam geht mir die a-line auf die eier. alleine fahren bockt auch net so ganz. will mal was anderes sehn.


----------



## Jozim (16. April 2006)

bikepark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mork vom Ork (17. April 2006)

CycleCraft CSP schrieb:
			
		

> noch wat: ich hätte mal wieder bock auf was neues, höheres usw... langsam geht mir die a-line auf die eier. alleine fahren bockt auch net so ganz. will mal was anderes sehn.[/QUOTE
> 
> Dann fahr doch mal zu dem Fels ,den ich dir gezeigt habe ,nur die Landung ist halt .


----------



## dh-fabrikk (17. April 2006)

Ich denke mal Toasted hat an dieser Stelle recht.Vermutlich die gleiche(n) Person(en)  

die auch die Suspension-Bridge erschaffen hatte(n) scheben so einen tierischen Hals das die auch gleich mal ein paar Bauwerke  des/der Opponenten ans Schaffot geliefert haben.
Oder es war jemand ganz anderer.Nachvollziehen kann man das jetzt eher schlecht als recht.Daher "kopf hoch".


----------



## dh-fabrikk (17. April 2006)

Funker72 schrieb:
			
		

> CycleCraft CSP schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (17. April 2006)

schon klar alles...
ich habe ein paar ideen und habe auch alles bedacht bezüglich wanderen usw... aber mir hört irgendwie keiner zu oder allen isses egal. ich kene mich hier auch nicht so sehr aus, habe gesehn das da jemand  an der burg frankenstein war... würde des auch gerne mal sehn  gibts noch mehr solcher locations hier in der nähe??


----------



## Spongebob. (29. April 2006)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Funker72 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spongebob. (12. Mai 2006)

Wen es auch so scheint das niemand mehr reinschreibt an MODERATORENBitte nichtClosen!sonst


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (13. Mai 2006)

tja hier geht halt im moment nix mehr


----------



## Spongebob. (13. Mai 2006)

CycleCraft CSP schrieb:
			
		

> tja hier geht halt im moment nix mehr


jap sollens maloffen alles!sonst


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Mai 2006)

@ spongebob...:  sag mal.. wer bist du eigentlich von den rockriders???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spongebob. (13. Mai 2006)

guck mal in deiner pn nach!leider ein bisschen off topic!


----------



## Mork vom Ork (13. Mai 2006)

Kannst du deine Signatur nicht etwas leiser drehen?


----------



## Spongebob. (13. Mai 2006)

warum den?(jetzt muss ich jede zwei sekunden neutralisiren drucken mäno)


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Mai 2006)

@ spongebob: wenn du wissen willst, warum hier mom. nichts geht, kann ich dich aufklären... weil mom. am w-stein auch nicht so viel geht. aber demnächst ist mal eine grössere aufräumaktion angesagt um die überreste bestimmter bauwerke einem höheren zweck zuzuführen. ich bin aber öfter da oben, zu fuss und auf dem bike, das ist aber selten so spannend, dass ich hier reinschreibe.... ein weiterer grund für den quasi-stillstand dieses threads ist, dass diejeniegen die ihn starteten und aufrecht erhielten, mom. alle schwer beschäftigt sind oder lieber fahren als schreiben!  aber keine angst: der lag schon mal einige monate brach und tauchte auf einmal wieder aus der versenkung auf!


----------



## Spongebob. (14. Mai 2006)

danke oldrizzo!


----------



## storelg (23. Mai 2006)

CycleCraft CSP schrieb:
			
		

> hmm nicht shclimm wasn mit den annern leuten hier im forum?? jetzt habe ich endlich mein neues bike und keiner will fahren


Ja, wo ward Ihr denn Alle ?
Ist doch bestes Grand-Slum-Wetter ! - Ich war am Samstagnachmittag und Montagnachmittag oben, herrlich erfrischend "pollenfrei" - und Schlamm von allen Seiten, also ein feuchtes Vergnügen, am Samstag mit Donnerschlag, ich meine bei Gewitter nach Hause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spongebob. (23. Mai 2006)

->offtopic<-->allso wer bist erstemal?


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (28. Mai 2006)

servus leutz
also ich bin ja schon die ganze zeit am überlegen was für eine felge ich mir kaufen könnte,
habe es bisher auf eine sun abgesehen, nun die frage: Welche?
meine jetzige ist etwa 32mm breit (big earl----die neue soll möglichst stabiler sein) und ich will auf keinen fall eine dünenre drauf machen aber eine möglichst breitere oder gleich breite. gewicht ist egal, hauptsache richtig stabil!!!
also sun-single track scheidet denke ich aus wegen der breite. wollt aber wissen welche stabiler ist sun sinlge track, Sun - Double Track SL1 Felge, Sun - Double Wide Felge, Sun - Intense Mag30 Felge, Sun - Single Wide DH Felge.
kann mir jemand eine empfehlen? ich tendiere zu der sun double wide oder double track reicht auch. hauptsache so RICHITIG stabil!!!! ganz wichtig ich habs mit den scheiß felgen


ciao


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Mai 2006)

nimm die double track wenn dir das gewicht egal ist.... die solltest du nicht kaputt bekommen, denke ich. wobei, bei dir weiss man ja nie....


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (28. Mai 2006)

na wie war das denn jetzt wieder gemeint "bei dir weiß man ja nie" ????   
 

also wenn ich mein bike bis donnerstag wieder abe dann gehts next Wochende in den bikepark.
und für die ferien habe ich da iene ganze woche aufenthalt geschenkt bekommen
cool ne

ok also double track ja dachte ich mir schon thx

ciao


----------



## dh-fabrikk (28. Mai 2006)

Sun MTX ist auch ne Ãberlegung wert.
Bei deiner Fahrweise natÃ¼rlich nur mit 10mm Steckachse.
Kostenpunkt 140â¬
zu bestellen bei Actionsports


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Mai 2006)

stimmt... die gehen auch... und günstig noch dazu!

bikepark ist eine feine sache... wo machste denn hin?


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (29. Mai 2006)

naja also ich bestell mir dann demnächst eine double track...
erst ml is gar nix mit bikepark wenn diese scheiß manitou fabrikanten mein gabel nichtendlich zurücksenden... ich hae ja shcon gesagt meine mutter dreht am rad logisch ne bei dem preis und mit so vielen problemen egl ob die gabel schlecht ist oder nicht. ich habe von anfang an probleme gehabt und habe auch im laden gefragt welches dieser bikes ih kaufen soll. erst haben sie mir das liquid mir und miener mum empfohlen das wäre jetzt schon futsch. und beim session habe ich extra gefragt das oder das 77 und die ham gesagt das. sie sagten kein wort das die gabel sooo schlecht ist und das ich viele probleme damit haben werde. voll abtörn und das jetzt evtl der bikepark (winterberg) dadurch auch flöten geht kann sich jeder vorstellen das ich im moment nicht so gut drauf sind. ich habe das gefühl geld für schrott ausgegebn zu haben.
ich sehe ja den direkten vergleich zum rob und zu einem kumpel aus düsseldorf und ich bin weder schwerer als die oder fahre irgendwie grober oder sonst was, bei denen funzt alles...

naja hoffen wir mal das alles gut wird


also ich sll mir ne double track kaufen

ciao


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Mai 2006)

hmm, das mit der gabel habe ich dir aber gesagt.... das wissen sascha und konsorten einfach nicht, weil sie den sport nicht ausüben.... aber hier hat trek auch eine unzureichende teilbestückung. aber wenn ich den preis mit dem anderer bikes vergleich, die genau diese probleme auch haben, muss ich sagen, bist du noch gut weggekommen....  

ob du besser oder schlechter fährst als rob, kann ich nicht beurteilen. allerdings würde ich dich mit ivo vergleichen, der weniger wiegt und auch einen megaverschleiss hat.... das ist eine sache des "sauberen" fahrens. man merkt oft selber gar nicht, was man seinem bike antut... ich kille innenlager. schon immer... warum weiss ich nicht!


----------



## Mork vom Ork (29. Mai 2006)

Bei  mir sind es immer die Kurbeln .Truvativ  hält aber schon 2 Jahre ,Shipmanso,egal was ,fällt bei auseinader!


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (30. Mai 2006)

ganz ehrlich es ist mir egal ob ich gut weggekommen bin oder nicht. ich habe ein haufen geld dafür ausgegeben und will auch was dafür haben.
ich habe kein problem damit wenn da mal etwasist, aber dann will ich das auh ersetzt haben.
ich gehe schließlich nicht einen computer kaufen, sage denen noch in der ersten woche, das der computer nicht richitg funktioniert, bekomme dann gesagt ja gibt sich evtl in ein, zwei monatn, muss erst richtig eingearbetiet werden und bekomme dann esagt, ja hast halt nen montags comuter bekommen. auch wenn ich vorher wusste das die hardware nich so sehr gut ist, aber defekt und gut bzw. schlecht sind unterschiedliche dinge!!!!
und auch hier wäre es garantiefall und würde einen nuen computer bekommen.
und keine reperatur zahlen. oder???

und so will ich das auch bei der gabel. ich werde bestimmt nicht o schelcht oder sauber fahren das ich alles schlachte tut mir leid dann ist das bike totale ******* weil mein altes bike dann besser war, da hatte ja die DEFEKTE judy mehr geleistet! ich kann dir mal eine liste geben von den dingen die leider defekt sind und nicht wirklich selbst verschuldet sind oder sonst was.
es ist nicht gerade wenig. ich komme etwas verarscht vor...
nicht von sascha oder so, aber von trek habe auch schon mit dhfabrik und funker72 darüber gsprochen und auch ihnen sind ein paar komishce dinge aufgefallen. ich dneke ich habe komplett leider ien montags fahrrad bekommen abe nicht für das geld oder?? ich glaube du würdest dich auch aufreen und so wenn das bei dir der fall wäre und du würdest bestimmt nicht son haufen geld einfach so sitzen lasen und sagen jo pech!
das wird noch lustig ich wart jetzt mal as mit der gabel ist.

naja im moment fahre ich mit dem alten bike das hält irgendwie mehraus und das verewaltige ich richitg hefitg im moment.

hau rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CycleCraft CSP (30. Mai 2006)

ja ok felgen und schaltwerke das sind meine spezialitäten aer das geht ja noch   da kommt jetzt eine richtig heftige felge dran, und ruh is!!! basta


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Mai 2006)

och, ich habe schon soviele montagsgeräte gehabt, da käme es auf eines mehr oder weniger nicht an. du kannst dich aufregen, du kannst toben, aber ganz ehrlich, all das repariert deine gabel nicht und ändert auch nichts an der situation... wenn dich das nervt, dann wende dich doch mal direkt an trek und sage denen, was sache ist. bevor du allen jedes mal das gleiche erzählst, weil sich nichts ändert. ich will es mal so sagen: was juckt es den mond, wenn der hund ihn anbellt? so handhabt das manitou auf jeden fall... nein, wende dich mal an trek. vergiss den armin, registriere mal hier dein bike: http://www2.trekbikes.com/us/en/Inside_Trek/Misc/Product_Registration.php

dann schickst du eine beschwerde auf englisch an diese mail-addi:

[email protected]

den text kopierst du dann und schickst ihn noch mal hier ab:

http://www2.trekbikes.com/us/en/Inside_Trek/Misc/Contact_Us.php

sage denen halt was dir stinkt und bleib dran. das ist oft der einzige weg, auf sich aufmerksam zu machen. 

denn ganz ehrlich: es bringt dir nichts, dich hier zu beklagen...



ride on


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (31. Mai 2006)

servs

kay, danke für die hilfe werde mal da auf mich aufmerksam machen


----------



## Spongebob. (3. Juni 2006)

CycleCraft CSP schrieb:
			
		

> ja ok felgen und schaltwerke das sind meine spezialitäten aer das geht ja noch   da kommt jetzt eine richtig heftige felge dran, und ruh is!!! basta


ich bin kein mod aber mach bitte keine doppelpost du kannst den ändern buttun benutzen und dann zu deinem vohärigen beitrag was dazuschreiben!


----------



## DHVEF (4. Juni 2006)

wisst ihr ob die ganzen baumstämme vor allem vom fernsehturm zum forsthaus bleiben? die haben ja wirklich alle breiten wege zugelegt.


----------



## Spongebob. (4. Juni 2006)

DHVEF schrieb:
			
		

> wisst ihr ob die ganzen baumstämme vor allem vom fernsehturm zum forsthaus bleiben? die haben ja wirklich alle breiten wege zugelegt.


off topic!<-Ich bite dich aufzuhören sowas im öffentlichen forum rauszuplaudern!und wer bist du überhaqupt schicke dann eine pn an mich


----------



## Deleted 63781 (7. Juni 2006)

Spongebob. schrieb:
			
		

> off topic!<-Ich bite dich aufzuhören sowas im öffentlichen forum rauszuplaudern!und wer bist du überhaqupt schicke dann eine pn an mich



@Spongebob.

oooooops, was mache ich jetzt nur  

Habe auch ein paar Bäume im Wald rumliegen sehen! Muss ich dir jetzt bevor ich das hier reinsetze

*a)* erstmal verklickern wer ich überhaupt bin

und

*b)* 'ne PM an dich senden ob ich das darf???


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Juni 2006)

@arillon:



naja... da hat sponge aus der hüfte geschossen. die pm musst du natürlich an mich schicken...


----------



## Deleted 63781 (7. Juni 2006)

klar, mach' ich ...

P.S.

wie ich sehe haben wir den gleichen Händler

Gruss !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (7. Juni 2006)

ich weiss... ich kenne dein bike auch schon. 

das ist ja fast schon ein methusalemisches alter für ein fully, aber top gepflegt.


----------



## Deleted 63781 (7. Juni 2006)

Na ja, ist auch fast nur noch der Rahmen Original (und der gefällt mir eben), habe so nach und nach mehr reingesteckt als das Bike mal gekostet hat ...


----------



## Spongebob. (10. Juni 2006)

hä dat war ich nichtda hat wohl jemanfd in mein account ein geschlich    habe das pass wort geändert


----------



## DHVEF (11. Juni 2006)

auf die antwort von meiner pm warte ich auch noch gespannt spongebob ;-)

nichts für ungut, hab das mehr oder weniger als übermotiviert abgestempelt.

p.s.: 2radcenter ist top


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (12. Juni 2006)

jo peace leutz, war endlich in winterberg...
is ja mal sau geil... muss unbedingt nochmal hin   

also die großen drops sind easy habse mir schwerer vorgestellt nur beim ganz großen schlägt man ein wie eine granate. der vierte ist aer super geil..
naja kennt ihr sicher auch.

der road gap der neue ist das nächste mal dran freue mich schon richtig.

@oldrizzo:
wann fahrt ihr wieder? würde gerne mitfahren habe ne helm cam und da kann man fette sachen machen.


naja keep on riding your bike hard


----------



## oldrizzo (12. Juni 2006)

grüss dich...

mit wem warste denn in winterberg? habe mir heute ein safety-jacket bestellt... sehr nettes teil... kann ich nur empfehlen.

ich fahre wieder, wenn ich ein bike habe, aber das kann jetzt nicht mehr lange dauern!!! mein kona ist schon wieder baustelle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatal Error (13. Juni 2006)

So um hier mal wieder zwischen dem ganzen OT auf den Ursprungssinn des Threads zurückzukommen: "Was gibt der Winterstein noch her?"

Bald gar nichts mehr!

Trail vom Fernsehturm zum Winterstein gesperrt (Flatterband)
Trail vom Winterstein "rechts runter" gesperrt (ca. 15 liegende Baumstämme)
Trail vom Winterstein "links" (offiziell für Biker gesperrt)...das letzte Teilstück hier ist ja schon länger durch Baumstämme blockiert
Rotkreuztrail letztes Stück vor Teerstraße (offiziell für Biker gesperrt)
Trail der von oben auf die A-Line und die Holzbrücke führt gesperrt (durch Baumstämme)

Weiß einer woher diese extreme Entwicklung rührt? 
Stress gabs ja schon öfter, aber so systematisch wurde das da oben ja noch nie für Biker unattraktiv gemacht.

Wer steckt dahinter? Forst? Gasthaus zum freundlichen Mountainbiker? xxx?

Ach so dieser Müllberg vom ehemaligen "Sperrmülldrop" bei der A-Line verbessert die Lage bestimmt net. Die Erbauer (des Drops) könnten sich ja mal der Entsorgung annehmen oder?

Gruss
Alex


----------



## Mork vom Ork (13. Juni 2006)

Frag doch mal Oldrizzo,er weiss mehr bezüglich der Wegsperrungen!
Und bezüglich der Sperrmüllbrücke kannst du dich an die zwei allseits bekannten Helden aus Fb wenden!Vielen Dank auch für dieses Kunstwerk!


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Juni 2006)

moin fatal...

der erbauer des "sperrmülldrops" kümmert sich nen s***** um seinen müll... wir wollten uns  der sache bereits annehmen, haben aber ein transportproblem. auch sind wir in der letzten zeit nicht oft an der a-line. du kannst dir denken warum!

um es kurz zu machen:

das schild oben am holzturm hat keinerlei offiziellen hintergrund... das heisst aber auch nur soviel, dass es eben nicht vom magistrat o.ä. kommt. so zumindest die mir vorliegende info....

die sperrungen sollen der nutzerkanalisierung dienen, denn es hat sich herausgestellt, dass sich das wild in die schonungen zurückgezogen hat und dort frisst es jetzt die triebe noch junger bäume, was für einen nutzwald über kurz oder lang den tod bedeutet. so klingt das offiziell und auch nachvollziehbar. ich denke, du kannst dir eine eigene meinung bilden, aber behalte sie für dich oder schreibe mir ne pm....  

und irgendjemand ist ja schuld an dem rückzug des wildes. die nutzer des waldes sind es, genau! d.h. biker, wanderer und auch die nordic walker. ausser den bikern, die keine lust haben, alle 200 m über hindernisse klettern zu müssen, fühlt sich aber kein waldnutzer aufgerufen, den sperrungen folge zu leisten, denn es wird von seiten der gemeinde nicht informiert. das schild am holzturm verstärkt bei einigen geistern den glauben, die sperrungen gelten nur für biker, aber dem ist an und für sich nicht so... jetzt fühlen sich aber einige privatleute durch falsche kombination der sichtbaren tatsachen (schild und sperrungen) dazu herausgefordert, den wald vor uns bösen bikern zu schützen. in worten und taten. hatten wir die letzten wochen leider schon öfter. eine mischung privater interessen und öffentlicher handlungen also, um deine frage nach dem wer und warum zu beantworten...

wie man dem begegnen soll? biker rund um den w-stein vereinigt euch... macht auf euch aufmerksam und klärt auf, aber haltet euch bitte zurück, sperrungen einfach mal so zu entsorgen oder gar dem einen oder anderen nutzer des waldes mit frechem wort zu begegnen. da wir die bei weitem kleinste (und im normfall friedlichste) nutzergruppe sind, müssen wir mit unseren aktionen leise treten und um öffentliche unterstützung betteln!

wenn du dich beteiligen möchtest, schicke mir doch bitte eine pm mit deinen kontaktdaten und ich halte dich auf dem laufenden...

und hier nochmal ein aufruf an die mitlesenden besserwisser und waldbeschützer: 

01. den nächsten, den ich dabei erwische, stämme, steine oder sonstiges auf waldwegen zu positionieren, zeige ich an.

und für alle biker aus dem taunus gilt:

passt auf euch auf und achtet die sperrungen, wir sind bemüht, die situation zu klären, aber eigenmächtige aktionen einzelner bringen nichts und schlimmer noch, sie fallen auf uns zurück...

bernd
rockriders.de


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Juni 2006)

sorry! doppelpost!


----------



## Fatal Error (13. Juni 2006)

Wow,

danke für die sehr ausführliche Antwort Bernd.

Wobei ich den Aspekt mit Rückzugszonen für das Wild nicht an allen gesperrten Stellen nachvollziehen muß oder? 

PN ist unterwegs und danke nochmal für die Infos.
Name und Adresse der Erbauer können wir ja auch per PN verteilen, daß jeder weiß wo der Müll abzuladen ist.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## Turm (13. Juni 2006)

...so nachdem ich schon ewige Zeiten hier mitlese musste ich mich auch mal registrieren.

Ja, das dort oben einige (fast alle) Wege zu sind ist schon traurig . Man muss bedenken das es 25~ Jahre lang ohne Probleme gut ging.
Jaja der Turm hat uns viele neue Gäste gebracht  .

Ich hoffe einfach mal das besonders der Weg vom Holzturm zur Panzerstraße Ockstadt wieder freigelegt wird. Der war sowohl bergab  als auch bergauf schön zu fahren. Die Wanderer die mal schnell aus Richtung Ockstadt auf den Turm wollen sollte diese eine Wegsperrung auch nerven. So schnell mal hoch geht ja nicht mehr... Jetzt muss man von Ockstadt immer übers Forsthaus...jaja man kann ja kletten .

Der Schrotthaufen beim Sprung könnte wirklich entsorgt werden. Der neue "gezimmerte" Sprung/Drop ist ja nett/lustig und sollte da bleiben, aber der andere Müll....respekt für den der dort alles hochgebracht hat.

Gruß und viel Spaß im Wald vom Turm


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Juni 2006)

nanu, gibt ja noch andere lebewesen auf dem planeten winterstein... freut mich unbekannterweise @ turm..

wie gesagt... der müllhaufen war uns auch schon in der urform (als er noch befahrbar war) ein dorn im auge. wer ihn demontiert hat, wissen wir nicht, aber jetzt liegt der mist da rum... die addi des oder der erbauer habe ich nicht. vllt. findet sich ja kurzfristig ein geeignetes fahrzeug um den kram wegzufahren! 

was ich noch dazu sagen möchte:

wir haben hier im wetteraukreis sehr talentierte junge mtb'ler, die bereits mit beachtlichen erfolgen an rennen teilnehmen. sowohl marathon, als auch freeride... weder die einen, noch die anderen können ausschließlich auf forstautobahnen trainieren... 

was nutzt mir ein erlebnis bad nauheim, das sich nur auf die innenstadt begrenzt?

wer lust hat, kann sich ja mal in meinem blog umschauen: dort habe ich bereits vor ein paar wochen auf das problem aufmerksam gemacht.. www.ritzelpark.de


----------



## Turm (13. Juni 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben hier im wetteraukreis sehr talentierte junge mtb'ler, die bereits mit beachtlichen erfolgen an rennen teilnehmen. sowohl marathon, als auch freeride... weder die einen, noch die anderen können ausschließlich auf forstautobahnen trainieren...
> [/url]




Sehr kluge Wörter.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (14. Juni 2006)

Wenn das bei uns solche Ausmaße angenommen hätte,könnte ich die Wegsperrungen vielleicht noch aktzeptieren.Aber wir sind der Obrigkeit schon rein visuell ein Dorn im Auge.Schade das die Trails rund um den WS langsam aber sicher für uns unfahrbar werden .

Gibt es auch inwischen Rückzugszonen für Mountainbiker? 
Sollen wir etwa auf dem Truppenübungsplatz unter scharfem Beschuss unsere Runden drehen ,damit der Adrenalinspiegel möglichst hoch bleibt?


----------



## Turm (14. Juni 2006)

Man muss mal eins sagen! 
Die Übungsplätze wurden vor 2 Jahren ganz neu angelegt. Jeden Tag sind LKWs gefahren mit Steinen und haben Wege angelegt. Die Übungsplätze wurden neu begrünt zudem waren sie mit Pfählen abgesteckt.
Und heute? Ja, bei den Amis sagt ja keiner etwas. Alles ist wieder kaputt, die fahren wo sie wollen.
Jetzt stellt sich mal die Frage ...die Amerikaner haben die Flächen sicherlich nicht begrünt und Geld dafür ausgegeben, das ist das Geld vom Forstamt oder so.

Da regt sich keiner drüber auf....aber wenn wir es sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHVEF (14. Juni 2006)

das problem wenn die wege gesperrt werden, gibt es genug die einfach "neue" wege machen. 

Eigentlich wird auch nur der kleinste teil des wintersteins von mountenbiker erfasst. Die allermeisten fahren doch Fernsehturm, Holzturm, ockstadt und wiesental, jedoch das ganze waldgebiet ist wesentlich größer. Oder täusche ich mich da? Wiso weicht das wild nicht aus? Die cc fahrer sind die einzigsten die weiter in den wald vorstossen, die bleiben aber im regelfall auf den waldautobahnen (die sind ja offiziell). Die freerider und downhiller fahren mit den schweren bikes bestimmt nicht bis nach usingen. 


die amys sind, eben die amys und dürfen alles und haben ihren beitrag geleitet , sind aber über jeden zweifel erhaben.

Ich denke die probleme kommen über das image der biker und das verhalten einzelner leute die auf andere verallgemeinert wird.

Warum haut ihr den förster nicht an, wenn die biker ihm anbieten den kram wegzuschaffen, ist er bestimmt dabei. Der soll den bikern nen hänger etc hinstellen. er brauch es nur noch abzuholen. Damit zeigt man guten willen und  das image der biker wir öffentlich verbessert, ohne dass die waldbesitzer es leugnen können. Wenn sich der förster querstellt, hat er den schwarzen peter, da die biker ihm angeboten haben diese sache zu bereinigen. Somit steht er unter zugzwang.


----------



## Turm (14. Juni 2006)

DHVEF schrieb:
			
		

> das problem wenn die wege gesperrt werden, gibt es genug die einfach "neue" wege machen.
> .



Naja richtige neue Wege gibts ja nicht. Das sind alles so stockige Umfahrungen die den ganzen Flow aus der Abfahrt nehmen.

Ich fahre auch mal mit meinem Freerider 2~ Stunden im Wald und komme schon weiter rein. Falls ich mal mit dem CC Bike fahre, möchte ich auch soviele Trails nehmen wie es nur geht.

Das Problem ist einfach alle schnellen Abfahrten fallen eben in Richtung Panzerstraße Ockstadt/ Forsthaus ab und die sind zu...


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Juni 2006)

auf die idee den förster anzuhauen, bin ich auch schon gekommen. aber bis jetzt hat dieser auf keinen meiner anrufe reagiert. weder handy noch festnetz... aber keine angst...  es ist nicht so, dass nichts getan wird. zum glück haben sich doch ein paar mitlesende gefunden, die bereit sind, den schandfeck a-line zu säubern... das ganze wird nächste woche in angriff genommen. hmmm, ich fahre auch gerne mit egal was länger durch den wald.....  als überland-freireiter sozusagen.


----------



## Turm (14. Juni 2006)

Man könnte sich ja heute mal ein bisschen zum Biken treffen. Ich werde oben sein, so zwischen 17:30 und 18:00 am Turm. Aber es soll eher bergab gehen...


----------



## DHVEF (14. Juni 2006)

hm wie heißt denn der förster oder welches Amt ist dafür zuständig? Ich kenn zumindestens einige jäger vll komm ich über die an den förster ran.


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Juni 2006)

der förster heisst zorn, zuständig ist das forstamt in nidda... aber lass mal den förster förster sein....


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (2. Juli 2006)

servus
im moment scheint es mir am sinnvollsten sich auf ein privatgelände zurück zu ziehen. @oldrizzo: würde dir gerne demnächst etwas zeigen


----------



## dh-fabrikk (2. Juli 2006)

Wo ist das Problem?

War die Woche mal wieder am Turm inkl.Trail und Rest.

Alles ganz Easy ohne Zwischenfälle


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Juli 2006)

dh hat recht... die lage hat sich etwas entspannt. es wäre gut, wenn in der nächsten zeit das bauen im wald unterlassen würde. rückzug auf privatgelände ist immer ne feine sache. irgendwann haben wir dann zig private spots in der ganzen wetterau verteilt.... 

@cyclecraft: stehe zur verfügung, meld' dich einfach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (3. Juli 2006)

Oje alle werden über mich herfallen, da ich es gewagt habe hier zu posten. 
Vielleicht freuen sich viele Waldbenutzer, wenn der Müll an der A line verschwindet. 
Solch ein Verhalten wie mit diesem Müll und diversen Bauwerken wird der Forst wohl auch in Zukunft nicht dulden. ( Euro Paletten im Wald sehen ja auch nicht wirklich schön aus - zugegebenermassen Ami Müll auch nicht. ) Im Übrigen ist es nicht glaubhaft, wenn sich Verursacher von Unstimmigkeiten über die Re- Aktion der Behörden oder die fehlende Zustimmung bei Anderen  immer wieder aufregen.

Also wenn ihr das wegräumt habt ihr Pluspunkte beim Forst und ... sogar bei mir 

Jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob mir wieder mit der üblichen Freundlichkeit entgegnet wird. 

Im Übrigen darf hier im Öffentlichen Forum ja jeder posten ,der angemeldet ist. Oder???


----------



## oldrizzo (3. Juli 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Oje alle werden über mich herfallen, da ich es gewagt habe hier zu posten.



nein... das posten ist noch kein grund über poster herzufallen.



			
				fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht freuen sich viele Waldbenutzer, wenn der Müll an der A line verschwindet.



da hast du auf jeden fall recht. auch uns hat er gestört... daher haben wir auch aufgeräumt... schon länger nicht mehr da gewesen?



			
				fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Solch ein Verhalten wie mit diesem Müll und diversen Bauwerken wird der Forst wohl auch in Zukunft nicht dulden. ( Euro Paletten im Wald sehen ja auch nicht wirklich schön aus - zugegebenermassen Ami Müll auch nicht. )



solch ein vehalten dulden noch nicht mal wir. 



			
				fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen ist es nicht glaubhaft, wenn sich Verursacher von Unstimmigkeiten über die Re- Aktion der Behörden oder die fehlende Zustimmung bei Anderen  immer wieder aufregen.



das verstehst wahrscheinlich wieder nur du...



			
				fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ihr das wegräumt habt ihr Pluspunkte beim Forst und ... sogar bei mir



du erwähnst das zweite mal den forst.. von wem sprichst du genau? vom förster? vom zuständigen forstamt? von welchem bezirk? wer ist ihr? mit uns, also den hier postenden, hat "der forst" kein problem; mit den verursachern des mülls schon! 



			
				fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob mir wieder mit der üblichen Freundlichkeit entgegnet wird.



ich rege ein weiteres mal an, nicht immer voreilige schlüsse zu ziehen. du liegst in der beurteilung einer situation sehr oft daneben, was schon mehrfach zu auseinandersetzungen geführt hat. 



			
				fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Im Übrigen darf hier im Öffentlichen Forum ja jeder posten ,der angemeldet ist. Oder???



absolut korrekt!

nach einer nacht schlaf noch ein paar fragen an dich @ fuel:

mich würde interessieren, ob du ausser den beiden die du mal fotografiertest, einen der hier postenden persönlich kennst? bist du jemals mit einem von "uns" gefahren? hast du jemals mit einem von "uns" gesprochen? bist du dir sicher, dass dein verhalten im "forst" immer einwandfrei ist? bist du niemals rückewege gefahren? beachtest du jederzeit die trail rules?


----------



## fUEL (4. Juli 2006)

Die Paletten lagen am Freitag noch da wo ihr? sie "aufgeschichtet" habt,
an Eurer sogenannten A line. 
Die von Euch in Aussicht gestellte Verwendung für "höhere Ziele" sollte doch dann mögllichst bald geschehen, damit dieser Anbllick, der von Euch benutzten Europaletten etc. den Naturfreunden nicht länger zugemutet wird.

Macht das doch einfach und alle sind zufrieden. 

Ciao Frank


----------



## oldrizzo (4. Juli 2006)

fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Die Paletten lagen am Freitag noch da wo ihr? sie "aufgeschichtet" habt,



freitag ist richtig.... samstag nicht mehr! WIR! haben sie weggeräumt und entsorgt, obwohl es NICHT UNSERE waren!



			
				fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> an Eurer sogenannten A line.
> Die von Euch in Aussicht gestellte Verwendung für "höhere Ziele" sollte doch dann mögllichst bald geschehen,



das geht dich gelinde gesagt einen sch... an!  



			
				fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> damit dieser Anbllick, der von Euch benutzten Europaletten etc. den Naturfreunden nicht länger zugemutet wird.



wer lesen kann und so... VON UNS wurden die europaletten nicht benutzt. wen meinst du mit naturfreunde? heißt das, wir sind keine? und wenn ja, wie kommst du darauf? rein interessehalber!



			
				fUEL schrieb:
			
		

> Macht das doch einfach und alle sind zufrieden.



 du verstehst es einfach nicht, oder?

es muss dir ausreichend befriedigung verschaffen, dich permanent einzubringen. aber frank: wir wollen und brauchen deine tips nicht.


----------



## fUEL (4. Juli 2006)

...............
.............
...............
Wer Dinge in Besitz nimmt um damit zu bauen hat sie auch zu entsorgen.
Aber wem erzähl ich das???..............................


Vielen Dank für das Entfernen der von Euch nicht in den Wald verbrachten Europaletten, die konstruktive Bestandteile der von Euch benutzten und von den Heinzelmännchen gebauten Bauwerke waren.

Ihr seid einfach toll , wunderbar und einzigartig ............   und du bist der tollste, glaub es mir.......   

Gruß


----------



## oldrizzo (4. Juli 2006)

du tickst doch nicht mehr ganz richtig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (4. Juli 2006)

Hier ist jetzt mal Schluß.


----------



## Frank (4. Juli 2006)

So, auf Verlangen ist der Thread wieder auf.

fUEL : schalt mal ein Kettenblatt runter. Du bist auch nicht der Allmächtige. Und das solltest du dir auch mal gefallen lassen.

@alle : versucht einen Weg zu finden, das hier alle zufrieden sind. Merci.

So, das Weizen ist im Glas und gleich geht das elende Spiel los. Schönen Abend.


----------



## DHVEF (5. Juli 2006)

ein danke von mir an alle die den "Kram" entsorgt haben, wo auch immer er nun ist.


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Juli 2006)




----------



## Spongebob. (5. Juli 2006)

.


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Juli 2006)

@ spongebob:

nichts gegen dich, absolut nicht, aber das war nicht sinn der sache.... es bringt nichts fuel zu beleidigen und der thread ist auch ruckzuck wieder zu, wenn weiterhin so eine unruhe verbreitet wird. also: am besten löschst du deinen post schnell wieder.


----------



## Frank (5. Juli 2006)

Vorhin hab ich noch jemandem geschrieben, das der Thread hier anscheinend noch einen Nutzen hat und ich ihn deshalb wieder aufgemacht habe aber der Post da oben - da muß ich dann fUEL doch Recht geben.

Leute, reißt euch am Riemen. Ich will hier nicht 5x am Tag guggn müssen wer gerade wieder als Vollpfosten auftritt.

Bleibt bei der Sache, macht euch nicht gegenseitig fertig sondern nutzt den Thread hier dem Titel gemäß - ansonsten gibt der Winterstein nämlich bald nix mehr her.


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (5. Juli 2006)

GENAU SO SEHE ICH DAS AUCH!!!! Im grunde sind wir doch alle irgendwo abwärtsorientiert und wollen doch ALLE das eine: BIKEN
die einen halt en bissi heftiger die anderen halt nicht so sehr is doch wurst...
@fuel: wie wärs wenn du mal mit "uns" fährst und "uns" mal kennenlernst??? ich denke wir sind nicht so schlimm und können auch zusammen unser zeil verfolgen...


dneke und hoffe das ist doch auch die meinung von anderen in diesem forum oder?


----------



## X-Präsi (5. Juli 2006)

Hi Frank, altes Haus!

Wenns net funzt, mach doch den Kindergarten einfach dicht 

Ich finds aber insgesamt einfach geil, dass wir uns gegenseitig zerfleischen, statt uns gemeinsam gegen unsere wahren Gegner stark zu machen. 

Reisst Euch doch alle mal bitte am Riemen...


----------



## fUEL (6. Juli 2006)

Nun, ich hoffe dass hier mal eine sachliche Auseinandersetzung in Gange kommt. Den Unmut über die sehr reisserischen und auch eher unsachlichen und einseitigen Darstellungen könnt Ihr natürlich auch dem Verfasser zukommen lassen. Dessen Mailadresse und Telefonnummer habe ich mal recherchiert: [email protected]   0611 /3555344 (Jorg Hamm)

http://www.main-rheiner.de/region/objekt.php3?artikel_id=2442366

Von dem Inhalt dieses Artikels distanziere ich mich, ich habe nichts damit zu tun.
Ich finde diesen einfach unverschämt, da er alle Radfahrer, die mit Stollenreifen unterwegs sind diffamiert und öffentlich kriminalisiert.  

Dies ist eine Möglichkeit für alle Radfahrer zielgerichtet zusammen zu arbeiten, egal wie breit die Reifen sind und ob mit oder ohne Klingel am Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (6. Juli 2006)

danke fÃ¼r den link!

bevor jetzt alle den mann mit anrufen und mails bombadieren, wÃ¤re ich dafÃ¼r eine, im namen aller, verfasste mail zukommen zu lassen. und das ganze mÃ¶glichst flott... ich biete mich mal als zusammenfasser an, an der sprache kÃ¶nnte man gemeinsam feilen, dazu wÃ¼rde ich einen rohentwurf des anschreibens reih um gehen lassen...

stellenweise erinnert mich der artikel an einen aus der fr (?) vor ca. einem jahr. ich dachte, das problem sei so gut wie aus der welt.... anscheinend nicht. welche biker sollen das sein? ich bin ja auch hÃ¤ufiger am feldi und auch am alden, aber dermassen rÃ¼cksichtslos habe ich noch keinen radler erlebt. 

zum tenor der mail:

auf jeden fall sollte man auf das Ã¼bliche floskelhafte gelaber verzichten. sachen wie: âaber die (hier gruppe einsetzen) sind doch auch rÃ¼cksichtslos....." bringen nix.... zumindest sollte man den mann aber darauf hinweisen, dass er doch bitte beide seiten hÃ¶rt, anstatt blind der aussage einer partei glauben zu schenken.

ansonsten: ohne worte!

nachtrag idee:

bitte den artikel lesen und wenn ihr mÃ¶chtet, mir einen kurzen satz zu den erbrachten vorwÃ¼rfen per mail schicken. ich werde dann ein schreiben verfassen, ich dem ich den autor zu mehr sachlichkeit und objektivitÃ¤t aufrufe. dazu dann die statements der biker samt deren mail-addis.... was meint ihr? habe den vorschlag auch bei den kollegen im "friedberg-bad nauheim-single-treff-fred" gemacht!


----------



## Ger (6. Juli 2006)

Mir fällt auf, das der Förster erst einen auf "Natur und die armen Tierchen" macht, und dann zum Schluß den Wald als Wirtschaftsgut erklärt. Und um den Limes hat sich die letzten 30 Jahre kein Schwein gekümmert, den hat man verfallen lassen. 
Gruß
Ger


----------



## oldrizzo (6. Juli 2006)

mönsch...

der exil-hesse aus bärlin... grüss dich.

in der tat ist mir das auch aufgefallen. das klingt in dem artikel zwar pauschal, aber wer weiss, wie der förster das gemeint hat, bzw. aus welchem kontext die aussagen gerissen wurden...


----------



## fUEL (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo, nun von der Örtlichkeit war wohl die Strecke vom Teufelsqaurtier runter gemeint, die wohl so zumindest der Volksmund von der Urheberschaft den Halbtoten zuzuordnen war. Auf dieser Strecke wurden die Northshoreelemente und beinahe alles "gebaute" rückgebaut bzw. verfallen lassen. Hier kann ein jeder mit nem Hardtail Spaß haben ( bis auf 2 Stellen), der da fährt. Ich glaub nicht, daß hier jemals ein Fußgänger von Bikern gestört wurde, da diese Strecke nur 2 mal Waldwege kreuzt.

Ein Verhalten gegenüber Fußgängern etc. wie in dem Artikel beschrieben hab ich noch nicht erlebt. Selbst unter Radfahrern kommt es glaub ich auch nur extrem selten zu Schlägereien

Ich finde es auch eine Unverschämtheit einen Fahrradhändler auf eine solche Art der "Profitmaximierung" zu bezichtigen. Will den der Wiesbadener Kurier nicht gelesen werden und schreibt deshalb solch einen Unsinn. Ihc denke mit Lug und Trug und Falschaussagen viele 10.000 erreichen zu wollen ist viel eher unerhrenhaft als in der Pofessionalität eines Berufsstandes mit einer Kundenkartei zu arbeiten und mindestens 15 Arbeitsplätze zu sichern. -Der Wiesbadener Kurier jedoch könnte auch mit anderen Themen noch seine Leserschaft erreichen und somit ist er auf diese Art von Jouranlismus nicht angewiesen; ein jedes Einzelhandelsgeschäft auf seine Kundenkartei sehr wohl.

Würden alle Radfahrer dem Taunus fern bleiben wären die Klagen vom Fuchstanz bestimmt nicht zu überhören, denn es gibt auch viele Biergartenradler, die fahren ein paar Meter bergauf, um die Kalorien sofort wieder zu essen und zu trinken, die verbraucht wurden. 
Nicht jeder mag das Biken als sportliche Herausforderung und die, die hier dargestellt werden sind sicher nicht über einem Promille der Biker angesiedelt.

Es ist auch unwahr zu behaupten, daß auf Trails das Fahren verboten sei. Hier gibt es klare Aussagen, daß naturfeste Wege befahren werden dürfen.


Nun hier wird der Hass geschürt auf alles was 2 Räder bewegt und im Wald unterwegs ist. Das ist einfach ungeheuerlich und dumm.
Zu jeder Zeit hat der Mensch die bewaldeten Flächen genutzt warum soll es bitte heute nur noch der Vollernter und der Förster sein?? Die bösen Pilzsucher sind bestimmt die nächste Zielgruppe; oder die Journalisten, die sich im Wald auf der Suche nach "Sommerlochfüllern " verirrt haben.


----------



## Lupo (6. Juli 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> bitte den artikel lesen und wenn ihr möchtet, mir einen kurzen satz zu den erbrachten vorwürfen ...


so ein schwachsinn hab ich ja schon lange net mehr gehört 
"gehören" die wirtschaftswege den förstern  und die wanderwege sind eigentum des taunusclubs  darf ich als biker mein auto nicht auf einem wanderparkplatz abstellen und die kneipe am fuxtanz darf nur fussgänger bewirten und zur krönung dieses populistischen schmierantenwerks wird auch noch der limes auf den altkönig verlegt   :


			
				Hamm schrieb:
			
		

> Die Extremtouren führen oft über den Altkönig, ein geschütztes Naturschutzgebiet, über das auch auch der Limes führt


is doch klar, der schreibt wohl irgendjemand nach dem maul weil er dafür bezahlt wird und hat selbst keine ahnung davon


----------



## DHVEF (7. Juli 2006)

der limes ist so zugewuchert wie schon lange nicht mehr. Teilweise gehen sogar makierte wanderwege auf dem lang...

ich schliese mich der meinung an dass da ein sommerloch gestopft wird.

ohne gegendarstellung bringt es gar nichts einen brief zu schreiben, da die beim schreiber schnell zum spam kommt und dort verrottet. Die "beeinflussten"  leser hilft das  nicht die wahrheit zu erfahren.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Juli 2006)

moin,

ein kollege der woffm, der im namen des ev's um aufklärung und gegendarstellung gebeten hat, wurde von herrn hamm informiert, dass es wohl keine gegendarstellung geben wird, da er vom wahrheitsgehalt seiner vorwürfe überzeugt ist.


----------



## DHVEF (8. Juli 2006)

d.h er hat kein bock drauf und weiß das niemand bock hat wegen so einem scheiß ein verfahren vom zaun brechen will. geld zeit etc 

das bedeutet den brief kann man sich sparen und wir sind die dummen.

vll sollten jetzt doch alle bei ihm mal oder mehrfach anrufen und ihre meinungen kund tun. Das ist kein aufruf zum telephonterror.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (8. Juli 2006)

Ach ja, die Reaktion auf eventuelle Beschwerden der Biker auf den Bericht ,war ja nicht anders zu erwarten:







*Liebe Userinnen und User,* 

unsere Diskussionsforen sind wegen technischer Umbauarbeiten bis auf Weiteres geschlossen. 
Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis. Ihr Main-Rheiner Team. 


Mann hat wohl Befürchtungen in ein Wespennest gestochen zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (10. Juli 2006)

Nu ja, Wespennest hin oder her.... Fakt ist es wird immer enger im Wald.
Verbotsschilder (wer auch immer die aufstellt : Forstamt kennt die Dinger angeblich nicht) und abgesägte Baumstämme sind inzwischen am Winterstein und Umgebung schon normal. 
Der Wald ist nach wie vor ALLGEMEINGUT und sollte somit auch von ALLEN benutzt werden dürfen. Klar, ein bisserl Rücksicht sollte von jeder Seite kommen.
Ich finde es nur irgendwie mehr als befremdlich, dass man in Deutschland sofort über 40000 Stimmen gegen die Sperrungen am Gardasee sammelt und vor der eigenen Haustür darf man nicht im Wald biken !!! Durch die neue föd-Reform stehen die Biker jetzt noch dümmer da als zuvor und sind der Willkür von König Grünkittel vollkommen ausgeliefert. 
Auf minderwertiges Pressegeschreibsel sollte man nicht viel geben (oder wie war das mit den 4 großen Buchstaben?).

In der Hoffnung div. Leute mal zum nachdenken bewegt zu haben wünsche ich Euch eine gute Nacht !


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (16. Juli 2006)

moin,
also, 
ich suche shcon seit gerumer zeit nach einem dirt bike, finde aber einfach keins was sich in meinem preisbereich bewegt. ein neues ist natürlich zu teuer, also hätte ich gerne ein gebrauchtes. allerdings muss es eins haben: hydraulische Scheibenbremsen!!!
welche: egal, haupsache sie funzen was auch ganz nice wäre, wären einigermaßen stabile laufräder (bzw felgen). federgabel ist mir auch relativ egal wäre natürlich klasse mit 100mm. wenn jemand eins hat oder jemand einen kennt der eins loswerden möchte, dann wäre es doch ganz cool wenn er mir hier bescheid geben könnte.
was schaltung ud gedöhns angeht das billigste, wird eh am häufigsten abreißen. Single speed wäre auch fett.

gruß


----------



## nrgmac (16. Juli 2006)

@ CycleCraft CSP

Ich glaube Du bist hier falsch !!!


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (16. Juli 2006)

jo das weiß ch aber da hier einige sind die ich gut kenne und die mir denke ich weiterhelfen können habe ichs einfach mal hier reingesetz. wenn einer was hat bitte ne pm


----------



## oldrizzo (17. Juli 2006)

moin,

mir fällt momentan keiner ein, der seinen schmutzspringer loswerden möchte. aber hier im ibc-flohmarkt habe ich einige gesehen.... wieviel darfs denn kosten?


----------



## dh-fabrikk (17. Juli 2006)

@Cyclecraft:Versuch es doch mal in 2 Wochen wieder bei unserem Co-Sponsor.Bikenology.de aka Mork

So weit ich weis hat der gerade noch nen günstigen Rahmen zu Hause stehen.
Mit nem günstigen Aufbau  kommst du so auf ca 500 Euronen.
Günstiger gehts wohl auch kaum in gebrauchtem Zustand.

Falls du besonders nett bist macht er dir vielleicht noch den Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (24. Juli 2006)

Kann mir jemand sagen was an der A-Line los ist ????

Da ist ja ALLES weg..... 

Muss wohl demnächst doch nach Winterberg fahren....

Wo kann man am Winterstein den überhaupt noch ein bisserl Spaß haben ???? Eine Sperrung hier ein Verbotsschild da....... 

Das Nervt !!!!


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Juli 2006)

kommt drauf an, was du meinst mit alles....

den müll aus paletten usw. haben wir entsorgt. der alter kicker wurde von ich weiss nicht wem abgetragen.... der untere kicker sollte aber noch stehen...


----------



## Turm (24. Juli 2006)

nrgmac schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann man am Winterstein den überhaupt noch ein bisserl Spaß haben ???? Eine Sperrung hier ein Verbotsschild da.......
> 
> Das Nervt !!!!




Und? Die Verbotsschilder haben keinerlei rechtliche Bedeutung!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
....übrigens wenn mal wer mit nach Winterberg möchte, ich werde in nächster Zeit sicherlich öfter mal 2-3 Tage nach Winterberg fahren. Vielleicht möchte ja mal jemand mit.


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (24. Juli 2006)

achja das alte thma am winterstein...
war lange niht mer oben da meine bikes naja ihr wisst schon.
das obere verbotsschild ist weg aber voll kein plan wer oder wo das ist.

naja die nächste zeit will ich eh erstmal nach winterberg..irgendwie


----------



## dh-fabrikk (25. Juli 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
....übrigens wenn mal wer mit nach Winterberg möchte, ich werde in nächster Zeit sicherlich öfter mal 2-3 Tage nach Winterberg fahren. Vielleicht möchte ja mal jemand mit.[/QUOTE]

Mit nach Winterberg? 

Hört sich immer gut an.

So was wie eine" Vom Winterstein nach Winterberg Fahrgemeinschaft".

Mit wechselnden Fahrer und PKw`s.

Bei diesen Spritpreisen durchaus vernünftig

Vielleicht sollten wir einen Extra-Fred dafür aufmachen?


----------



## dh-fabrikk (25. Juli 2006)

@Cyclecraft:Irgendwie nach Winterberg?

Kannst bei mir mit,ist doch klar.

Aber erst wieder nach unserem Urlaub.Vorher habe ich leider Bikepark-Verbot

von meiner Holden.

O-Ton:"Nach den 2 Wochen kannst du dir von mir aus die Haxen brechen..."

usw..


----------



## Turm (25. Juli 2006)

Wenn die morgen bei der Inspektion meines Autos keine größeren Schäden feststellen, möchte ich am Donnerstag und Freitag gerne nach Winterberg.
Wer Lust hat soll sich melden. Vielleicht werden wir sogar ein kleines Grüppchen .


Gruß


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (26. Juli 2006)

hi,
also ich würde ja liebend gerne mitfahren, ABER, wie ihr wisst ist mein neues bike immernoch nicht bei mir angekommen (ist ja ne spergut sendung und da dauert das immer länger jaja...) und mein session ist immernoch futsch, jetzt sind die ausfallenden endlich nach einer 3wöchigen wartezeit da (kumpel von mir wartet seit 5 wochen) und nun fehlen die zerstörten lager!!!   
dann muss noch die neue felge eingespeicht werden, und das ganze gedöns muss noch montiert werden. jaaa mal sehen wie lange das denn noch so dauert.

mein "schmutzspringer"  kommt entweder morgen oder am donnerstag und mein session soll angeblich auch mit leicht ausgeschlagenen lagern fahrbar sein und das soll bis freitag soweit fahrbereit, nicht schlachtbereit gemacht sein.
ich jedenfalls langweile mich zu tode!
und ich dachte ich bräuchte mal dringend ferien jaja... dann doch lieber arbeiten oder schule.
also mal sehn wann ich mal wieder fahren kann


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (26. Juli 2006)

fahre demnächst richtung vogelsberg also nach gedern, kennt da irgendjemand ein paar gute trails oder irgendwelche sachen rund um gedern und schotten usw...???
wäre shcön wen mir jemand mal was sagen kann


----------



## nrgmac (27. Juli 2006)

@ oldrizzo



			
				oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> kommt drauf an, was du meinst mit alles....
> 
> den müll aus paletten usw. haben wir entsorgt. der alter kicker wurde von ich weiss nicht wem abgetragen.... der untere kicker sollte aber noch stehen...


Servus.....

Kann das sein, dass wir uns neulich mal an dem Minikicker am Segelflugplatz unterhalten haben (habt da Fotos gemacht) ?????

Und ja, der Untere steht noch....... sonst aber leider nix mehr 

P.S.: Müll im Wald finde ich auch nicht gut, aber aus Holz (unbehandelt natürlich) was Gebautes ist schon schön......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (28. Juli 2006)

jo, haben wir...


----------



## CoAXx (29. Juli 2006)

Hallo Wintersteiner,

ich möchte euch in euerem Thema mit meiner Frage nicht stören, aber ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand einen Tip geben. 

Werde morgen mit der S-Bahn von Frankfurt nach Friedberg fahren. Von dort würde ich gerne zum Winterstein und dann zum Feldberg. Es sollte nicht länger als 3,5h sein und ich glaube bei 1500HM wäre ich völlig am Ende. Irgendwelche Tips für eine Route? Ich habe eine Taunuskarte hier, um eure Tips nachzuvollzeihen, also grobe Hinweise reichen... Danke euch!


----------



## Fatal Error (29. Juli 2006)

Hallo coaxx,

guck mal hier....das dürfte genau deinen Anforderungen entsprechen.

http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.3886/Mountainbike.3886.html

Achte aber drauf, daß du an der Lochmühle in Fahrtrichtung rechts am Limes hochfährst und nicht links um den Berg herum nach Bad Homburg.

Wir fahren die TOur öfter und einmal hat es jetzt immerhin zur Veröffentlichung gereicht.
Auf dem Rückweg solltest Du den Winterstein am besten meiden, da am Sonntag die Rotsocken den Berg fest im Griff haben.

Viel Spass und vielleicht sieht man sich morgen.    

Alex


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (30. Juli 2006)

habe jetzt zumindest mal wieder ein bike zum fahren. wann geht hier mal was?


----------



## Turm (2. August 2006)

Heute steht auch ein großer Artikel über den Winterstein in der Wetterauer Zeitung. Da geht es um unsere Probleme und über den Tourismus da oben. Ich kann dem Text zwar nicht soviel entnehmen, aber zumindest gehts auch mal in die Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Fatal Error (2. August 2006)

Was steht denn so drin?

Oder kann man das online lesen?

Es ist immer wieder schön zu sehen, mit welcher Hingabe das Wa..er-pack Äste in die Wege legt, die man 2 tage vorher beiseite gepackt hat.

Ansonsten weiche ich in letzter Zeit schon etwas ins Hinterland und nicht direkt Holzturm aus, da sich das da oben mit den ganzen Rotsocken eh net mehr lohnt (zumindest am Wochenende).

Gruss
alex


----------



## oldrizzo (2. August 2006)

wollte es gerade scannen, aber mein scanner macht mucken...



ich heb's auf....


----------



## Mork vom Ork (2. August 2006)

Kann das mal jemand einscannen und hierein posten?In der Onlineausgabe steht nichts drin.DanKe!


----------



## WODAN (3. August 2006)

Fatal Error schrieb:
			
		

> Was steht denn so drin?
> 
> Oder kann man das online lesen?
> 
> ...



Alles gute in den Alpen Ihr Beiden! Und macht viele Fotos!

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mork vom Ork (5. August 2006)

Hallo Bernd ,bist du auch mal wieder da?Oder schreibst du von unterwegs?


----------



## WODAN (6. August 2006)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bernd ,bist du auch mal wieder da?Oder schreibst du von unterwegs?



Guden!
Da war ich unterwegs 
Morgen geht´s wieder los, aber nur in Deutschland.

Gruß
Bernd

PS: hatte Dir eine Email über Deine HP geschrieben!


----------



## oldrizzo (7. August 2006)

moin ihrs,

wann machen wir denn mal eine alte-herren-runde?


----------



## WODAN (7. August 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> moin ihrs,
> 
> wann machen wir denn mal eine alte-herren-runde?



Guden,

zähle ich denn schon zu den alten Herren???  
Momentan habe ich leider sehr wenig Zeit, hoffe das wird im Herbst besser.

Gruß


----------



## oldrizzo (7. August 2006)

man ist so jung wie man sich fühlt.....



bist du dieses jahr denn schon mal gefahren vor lauter auslandseinsätzen und häusle bauen?


----------



## Mork vom Ork (7. August 2006)

WODAN schrieb:
			
		

> Guden!
> Da war ich unterwegs
> Morgen geht´s wieder los, aber nur in Deutschland.
> 
> ...


 
ja wohin den bernd ?bei mir kam nichts an!hier nochmal:
[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (10. August 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> man ist so jung wie man sich fühlt.....
> 
> 
> 
> bist du dieses jahr denn schon mal gefahren vor lauter auslandseinsätzen und häusle bauen?



Guden,

Oje, gefühltes Alter ist im Moment sehr hoch.

Irgendwann im Frühjahr bin ich das letzte Mal auf dem Winterstein gewesen :-(

Hoffe ja immer noch auf einen ruhigen Herbst oder auf meinen Einsatz demnächst in der Schweiz 

Gruß


----------



## robbyb (16. August 2006)

hi, ab montag bin ich fertig mit meinem studium, und da wollt ich auch nochmal etwas fahren. bin auch schon ein paar mal von bad nauheim zum winterstein gefahren, aber dann verfahre ich mich regelmäßig in dem riesen wald und gurke ewig blind rum... bin ich dann immer wieder von den ganzem amis und ihren hummern fast über den haufen gefahren werde  

gibt es irgendwo ne gute karte mit den ganzen waldwegen? da sind zwar diese schönen tierbilder dran, aber das hilft einem auch nicht viel, wenn man nicht weiss was sie bedeuten...


----------



## Mork vom Ork (18. August 2006)

Fahr doch einfach mal mit,wenn wir mal wieder eine unserer gemütlichen Touren(bergauf)machen.Dann zeigen wir dir mal ein paar schöne Ecken.


----------



## oldrizzo (19. August 2006)

moin robby,

am einfachsten ist es dem âU" zu folgen.... ansonsten kannst du dir die 1:50.000 karte âtaunus Ã¶stlicher teil" des taunusclub holen (isbn 3-89446-298-1)...

aber riesen wald? naja...


----------



## oldrizzo (20. August 2006)

ach ja, es ist einfach schön.... neulich unterhalb des holzturm, ich radle gerade das geröllfeld zum turm hoch, höre ich lautes geschnatter und geblubber rechts aus dem wald. und zwar in höhe des seit langem gesperrten unteren abschnitts des holzturmtrails. eine gruppe weiblicher nordich walker bewegte sich unter aufsicht eines guides nicht schlängelnd über den an sich gesperrten trail, sondern in breiter front durch den wald. ich habe mir das angesehen und nichts gesagt, musste aber grinsen, da dieses verhalten das oft zitierte klischee bediente. allerdings kam mein grinsen nicht so gut an... völlig frei von schuld bezichtigten mich zwei damen der gruppe der rüpelei. ich stand, bergauf und grinste, wünschte noch einen schönen tag und setzte meinen weg fort. wer legt sich schon gerne mit 7 oder 8 übergewichtigen nw's an?


----------



## Spongebob. (12. September 2006)

Es wäre schön wen wir wieder den Theard Was gibt der Winterstein noch her auf die erste Seite von den Therads kiregen könnten
ps:ich darf mich ja nügendswo mehr einmieschen deswegen war das mein letzter beitrag mfg die sich schon einmal beschweren möchten.


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (18. September 2006)

sers 
naja dieses jahr habe ich wohl auch nix mehr zu melden... jetzt erstmal reha in gedern und noch lange krankgeschrieben ich denke das hat sich mit mir ja auch schon rumgesprochen  

aber recht hat spongebob!!


----------



## Turm (19. September 2006)

Ahh warst du der junge Mann von dem mein Vater erzählt hat den er am "Boden liegend" am schönen Johannisberg gefunden hat?

Naja gute Besserung auch meinerseits. Schön fleisig Reha machen, dann wird das auch wieder!


----------



## Spongebob. (19. September 2006)

Allgeimeine Info: Der Theard ist wieder auf Seite 1 !!!!


----------



## Waldwegefahrer (20. September 2006)

Servus Gemeinde, bin vor kurzem auf das Forum hier aufmerksam geworden.
Wusste gar nicht das es so viele Mountainbikefahrer um den Winterstein gibt, fahre fast täglich hoch, sehr schöne Tour sehr gut um zu Entspannen. Ich selbst aber hab von den ganzen hier geschilderten Problemen nie was mitbekommen immer ein freundliches miteinander mit den anderen "Waldbesuchern".
Zu welchen Zeiten fahrt Ihr immer so? 
Hab bis jetzt nur mal selten ein Fahrer getroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## :Brian (20. September 2006)

Waldwegefahrer schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt nur mal selten ein Fahrer getroffen.



Wann bist du denn so unterwegs, insbesondere am Wochenende?


----------



## Waldwegefahrer (20. September 2006)

Hi, das ist unterschiedlich kommt immer darauf an wie ich arbeite. 
Fahre um die Nachmittagsstunden oder gegen Abend, gestern  so gegen            19 Uhr.(Dunkel war´s der Mond...oh man es ist wieder Herbst) 
Am Wochenende Mittags, bin aber meistens in meiner Heimat unterwegs.
P.S. Starte von Schwalheim aus zum Turm.

Gruß
-Harald-


----------



## :Brian (20. September 2006)

Waldwegefahrer schrieb:


> P.S. Starte von Schwalheim aus zum Turm.
> 
> Gruß
> -Harald-



Hallo Harald,
ich arbeite in BN, vielleicht lässt sich ja mal 'ne gemeinsame Tour machen. Hast du Interesse an einem Winterstein-Nightride?


----------



## Waldwegefahrer (21. September 2006)

Gerne, werde vorrausichtlich heute Abend mal wieder nach oben durchstarten. Muss aber allerdings noch bis 18:30 arbeiten.
Was hast Du fürn Lämpchen am Rad?

Gruß Harald


----------



## :Brian (21. September 2006)

Waldwegefahrer schrieb:


> Gerne, werde vorrausichtlich heute Abend mal wieder nach oben durchstarten. Muss aber allerdings noch bis 18:30 arbeiten.
> Was hast Du fürn Lämpchen am Rad?
> 
> Gruß Harald



Ich schicke dir im Laufe des Tages mal ne PN...


----------



## Mork vom Ork (28. September 2006)

Waldwegefahrer schrieb:


> Hi, das ist unterschiedlich kommt immer darauf an wie ich arbeite.
> Fahre um die Nachmittagsstunden oder gegen Abend, gestern so gegen 19 Uhr.(Dunkel war´s der Mond...oh man es ist wieder Herbst)
> Am Wochenende Mittags, bin aber meistens in meiner Heimat unterwegs.
> P.S. Starte von Schwalheim aus zum Turm.
> ...


 
hallo harald,bist du ein schwalheemer Urgestein oder neu hinzugezogen?
Habe dort selber 4 Jahre gewohnt (direkter auslick von dachterasse auf den steinkopf)und du bist mir als biker nie aufgefallen.
schade,mittlerweile hat es mich an den limes verschlagen und gemeinsame touren fallen leider flach(zumindest ab schwalheim).


----------



## Fatal Error (28. September 2006)

:Brian schrieb:


> Hallo Harald,
> ich arbeite in BN, vielleicht lässt sich ja mal 'ne gemeinsame Tour machen. Hast du Interesse an einem Winterstein-Nightride?



Hallo Brian, hallo Waldwegefahrer,

wohne auch in BN (Nähe Hochwaldkrankenhaus) und bin regelmäßig am WS unterwegs.
Falls Ihr demnächst einen Nightride startet würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen.

GRuss
alex


----------



## oldrizzo (28. September 2006)

grüsst euch...

nightride wäre auch für mich was feines....

@ fatal: wie du siehst, sind wir aus dem urlaub zurück.


----------



## Fatal Error (28. September 2006)

Hallo Bernd,

wie sieht es denn Morgen am späten Nachmittag/Abend mit einem "Night"ride aus? Start Hochwald-KH? 
Sa oder So ginge evtl auch .....zur Not auch im Hellen   

Evtl kommt ja noch jemand mit ?

Bin auch schon auf den Bericht über Finale Ligure gespannt.

Gruss
alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (28. September 2006)

bericht kommt!

wir sind nur am we im schwäbischen, so dass es nichts mit biken wird.

wie siehts denn nächste woche bei dir/euch aus?


----------



## Waldwegefahrer (28. September 2006)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> hallo harald,bist du ein schwalheemer Urgestein oder neu hinzugezogen?
> Habe dort selber 4 Jahre gewohnt (direkter auslick von dachterasse auf den steinkopf)und du bist mir als biker nie aufgefallen.
> schade,mittlerweile hat es mich an den limes verschlagen und gemeinsame touren fallen leider flach(zumindest ab schwalheim).




Urgestein? Ne hinzugezogen vor nem Jahr. Hab aber auch von meinem Balkon Blick auf den Steinkopf.
Bin die Woche nen Bissel im Stress Tagsüber Äbbel ernten und abends Nachtdienst. Hab daher endlich mal Zeit gehabt mein Bike zur Inspektion zu bringen ( in etwas über 2 Monaten knapp 1000KM) und daher diese Woche kein Biken, hab schon so etwas wie Entzugserscheinungen.
Die nächsten 2 Wochen Dominikanische Rebuplik mal so richtig Entspannen.
Und danach bin ich wieder für´n Zünftigen Ausritt zu haben 
Also:
@Alle Nauheimer und alle Anderen 
Laßt uns dann doch mal gemeinsam "Raus Gehen"

Gruß Harald


----------



## Fatal Error (29. September 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> wie siehts denn nächste woche bei dir/euch aus?



Da san mia unterwegs..... mal wieder die bucklige Verwandtschaft in good old lower-saxony (Niedersachsen) besuchen...
Naja aufgehoben ist ja net aufgeschoben.
Gruss
alex


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (1. Oktober 2006)

soo servus
bin auch mal wieder da
@turm: ja der war ich   die sanis hatten ihre last hehe....
meine schöne gabel


----------



## CubeGhostRider (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Bin noch nicht so lange dabei und habe diesen Thread leider gerade erst entdeckt...  Habe aber heute schon eine nette Tour mit zwei ebenso netten Bikern aus dem "Biker aus Friedberg, Bad Nauheim?"-Thread gemacht und bin hochmotiviert für weitere Schandtaten.  Wer hätte denn Lust am Di (Feiertag) ne kleine/mittlere Tour zu machen? Z.B. von Winterstein, Rosbach oder Kapersburg in Richtung Saalburg/Sandplacken, oder einfach um den WS herum - und drüber weg...  Start am Vormittag - um keinen ungewollten Night-Ride draus werden zu lassen...  Meldet euch!!!

LG Björn


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (2. Oktober 2006)

ich kann leider noch nicht       die neue gabel is ja noch nicht mal geliefert

habe mal ein paar bilder von der geschlachteten gabel angehängt demnächst gibbet noch bessere aber die sind grad nicht so doll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mork vom Ork (2. Oktober 2006)

Was ist denn da eigentlich passiert am Johannisberg,den 14+ etwas zu heftig genommen oder wolltest du vom Krigerdenkmal auf die Parkstrasse droppen?
Ich habe leider meine beiden Monster verkauft,die hätten das vielleicht noch überlebt.Alllgemein würde ich dir bei dieser groben Fahrweise etwas in Richtung Doppelbrücke empfehlen.
Oder nimm dein alte RS Judy xl die verzeiht vielleicht eher sowas.
aus reiner Neugier,was hast Du dir den jetzt bestellt?
Und wie sieht es jetzt mit deinem Trek aus ,Steuerrohr noch dran oder alles schwer lädiert?


----------



## CubeGhostRider (2. Oktober 2006)

CubeGhostRider schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wer hätte denn Lust am Di (Feiertag) ne kleine/mittlere Tour zu machen?


 
Hallo Leute!

Muss leider einen Rückzieher machen: ich muss morgen den ganzen Tag wegen Rufbereitschaft beim DRK abrufbar sein. Aber das Wetter ist ja wohl eh nicht so doll... (nicht dass mir das sehr viel ausmachen würde , aber lustiger isses bei Trockenheit doch allemal...  )

LG Björn


----------



## dh-fabrikk (2. Oktober 2006)

CycleCraft CSP schrieb:


> ich kann leider noch nicht       die neue gabel is ja noch nicht mal geliefert
> 
> habe mal ein paar bilder von der geschlachteten gabel angehängt demnächst gibbet noch bessere aber die sind grad nicht so doll



Wie ist das denn passiert??
Warst du etwa das unfreiwillige Opfer von Schiessübungen der Amis?
Ach so,das war am Johannisberg.
Wo bist du da runter gedroppt?


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (3. Oktober 2006)

also um das allgemein zu beantworten:
bin mit nem kumpel einen trail etwas sehr heftig gefahren, also richtig heftig von winterstein runter und hatte auf einmal eienn blackout kp wie aber hatte einen. dann weiß ich nur noch das ich voll gegennen baum gefahren bin nicht mal gebremst oder so baamm voll rein. konnte auch nicht mehr reagieren.
naja dann lag ich da. und das hält auch keine doppelbrücke! du sieht richtig nen einschlag im baum!! is schon net schlecht.  jetzt habe ich mir eine manitou sherman brekaout plus gekauft für 250 euronen. tiptop das teil und nächstes jahr ne totem. und der rahmen hat nichts

Helm aufgeplatzt, carbonhandschuhe futsch und die gabel besteht aus drei teilen, naja vier    


wie gesagt ich will versuchen diese woche ncoh aufs bike zu steigen wenns meine schiene am bein zulässt. auf jeden fall hatte ich derbes glück die sanis meinten ohne helm wäre auf jedenfall schicht gewesen und selbst mit helm das ich keinen schädelbasisbruch oder ähnliches hatte war ein wunder... 

sorry wenn cih wieder ohne punkt oder komma schreibe oder wegen rechtschreibfehler--stehe grad unter zeitdruck


mfg


----------



## oldrizzo (3. Oktober 2006)

mann, mann, mann... da fahre ich einmal in den urlaub und du machst faxen...

naja, wird schon wieder. gute besserung. ich habe im urlaub einige biker getroffen, die die shermans getunt haben, damit sie gescheit funktioniert.  leider im schwarzwald, aber was tut man nicht alles.

die totem ist auf jeden fall eine schöne gabel, für mich wäre es wohl eher die lyrik.

erhohle dich gut!


----------



## dh-fabrikk (3. Oktober 2006)

@Cycle Craft
Na dann mal gute Besserung.Mann sieht sich wieder auf den Trails rund um den Winterstein.
Dank Gewichtsreduktion bzw. Suspensionsaustausch und einiger Tuningparts gehts auch wieder etwas leichtfüssiger den Berg hinauf


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (3. Oktober 2006)

danke, ach wird schon wieder...

dauert noch bis ich wieder voll einsteigen kann dieses jahr darf ich auf keinen fall mehr heftig fahren. außerdem weiß ich ja nicht mal ob ich richtig treten kann habe ja eine schiene und da kann ich mein bein nur maxi 90 grad anwinkeln und das ist schlecht. ich schau mal aber ich bin wieder voll aufm trip sprich ich habe so richtig bock auf biken!!

ja die sherman soll nciht schlecht sein vor allem für den preis finde ich das top!


----------



## oldrizzo (3. Oktober 2006)

übrigens:

im stadtwald hängen an den bäumen links und rechts vom pferdetrail verbotsschilder!

in sieben jahren in denen ich hier wohne, habe ich dort 3 mal ein pferd gesehen. grund genug den bike-pferd-verkehr mit schildern zu regeln.

da glänzen die herren vom rathaus mal wieder mit klugheit und weitsicht. oder hat da gar ein eifriger pferdebesitzer seine hand im spiel? nicht, dass ich etwas gegen hochbeinsalamis habe.... hat eigentlich immer gut geklappt. und wird es auch weiterhin....


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (3. Oktober 2006)

@rizzo:


----------



## DHVEF (3. Oktober 2006)

Hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber mich stören die da net, wenn se rumhängen. ;-)

P.S. Hab da überhaupt nur ein pferd in den letzten 15 jahren gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-fabrikk (5. Oktober 2006)

So dann melde ich mal wider aus dem passiven Biker-Leben zurück.
Das Radl sollte bis Sonntag einsatzfertig sein.
Eigentlich hätte ich schon letzte Woche auf der Matte gestanden aber wie
das immer so ist passte der alte Disc Adapter nicht an die neue Gabel :-(
So was nervt.
@Cycle Craft:Biste wieder fit oder immer noch Zwangspause??


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (5. Oktober 2006)

sers,
naja saß heute aufm bike und es tut heftigst weh ich geb mir mühe am wochenende wieder irgendwie mal ein wenig aufs bike zu kommen nächste woche is das session wieder gepimpt da dürfte es gehn, das dirt bike ist ein wenig zu klein vom sattel usw... zu kompakt beim session doch da sollte es gehn...

mit knorpel kacke is nicht zu spaßen--- sucks ich wünschte die hätten mir diese ****ing splitter rausgenommen statt repositioniert   

nein nein


gruß


----------



## dh-fabrikk (6. Oktober 2006)

OK.Baue morgen denn Rest auf und werde Sonntag ne kleine "Tour" machen.
Mal wieder die "andere Seite" am Limes abfahren


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (11. Oktober 2006)

moin hier mal nen kleiner trailer habsch so mal in der ezit gemacht wo mir langweilig war jetzt im krankenhaus usw....

http://www.myvideo.de/online/page.php?P=245&SID=f960e8bc5ba13e974b7f5d2860719e3b&VID=184121


mfg


----------



## oldrizzo (12. Oktober 2006)

fleissig, fleissig.... 

ich finde die einstellungen teilweise sehr lang (fahrt auf dem singletrack z.b.), dafür habt ihr die eigentlichen szenen mit tricks sehr kurz gehalten... und helmcam ohne bildstabilisator sucks (wackel, wackel). was mir gut gefallen hat, waren die auswahl der locations. wo habt ihr gefilmt (ausser in winterberg)?


----------



## DHVEF (12. Oktober 2006)

Trinkkuranlage, Limes, Hochwald (gut Besserung)


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (12. Oktober 2006)

danke
  richtig genau da,
ja is ja nur ein trailer, das dumme war in winterberg habe ich mir mit ner normalen cam ne helmcam gemacht und wenn du die quali hochstellst geht das auch eigentlich sehr gut, aber naja is halt internet...
des weiteren an dem tag wo wir das in winterberg aufgenommen haben wir genau 5 scenen aufnehmen können da es nur geregnet hat und eine kamera is futsch gegangen... noch eine?  näää
jetzt kaufe ich mir eine richtige helmcam, kostet zwar ein bissi aber passt schon!
und zu den singletrails, jo wie gesagt is ja nur nen trailer das große video stelle ich auch nciht ins internet... zu groß das ist aber geil.

jetzt habe ich erstmal mein session wieder, von wegen federgabel is nur gebrochen... steuerlager futsch, gabel futsch, bremse futsch, schaltung futsch jo das wars glaube ich  naja wird schon wieder!


----------



## Spongebob. (13. Oktober 2006)

CycleCraft CSP schrieb:


> danke
> richtig genau da,
> ja is ja nur ein trailer, das dumme war in winterberg habe ich mir mit ner normalen cam ne helmcam gemacht und wenn du die quali hochstellst geht das auch eigentlich sehr gut, aber naja is halt internet...
> des weiteren an dem tag wo wir das in winterberg aufgenommen haben wir genau 5 scenen aufnehmen können da es nur geregnet hat und eine kamera is futsch gegangen... noch eine?  näää
> ...



Oô,Boa,Wie hst den du DAS den Geschaft?  :kotz:   Das scheint mir als  naja viel glück beim neuen Bike suhen


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (13. Oktober 2006)

Spongebob. schrieb:


> Oô,Boa,Wie hst den du DAS den Geschaft?  :kotz:   Das scheint mir als  naja viel glück beim neuen Bike suhen


@spongebob:
schau mal das geschriebene vorher an dann siehst du was passiert ist glaube ich habe es jetzt shcon öfters erklärt  
nein rahmen hat nichts gar nichts abbekommen, der schaden hält sich relativ gering bestelle mir jetzt ein neuen steuersatz 1.5 zoll und lasse die bremse neu machen dann ist die kiste wieder fitt!

kann auch wieder manuels und wheelies... so halb habe noch nicht die kraft im knie und wieder voll loszulegen aber ich denke lange dauert es nicht mehr!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spongebob. (13. Oktober 2006)

Ok dann wünsche ich dir noch viel Glück  Vielicht findest du ja ein schnäpschen Mfg Spongebob


----------



## CycleCraft CSP (24. Oktober 2006)

moin,
habe mein account geändert-jetzt irgendwas mit crazy freerider seht ihr ja dann....
mfg


----------



## Crazy Freerider (24. Oktober 2006)

so neuen account gemacht


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Oktober 2006)

guden,

wieso neuer account? hättest doch auch nur den namen ändern können...

wie gehts dem knie? was macht das session? neue verbotsschilder entdeckt, die ich noch nicht kenne?


----------



## Turm (24. Oktober 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> neue verbotsschilder entdeckt, die ich noch nicht kenne?



Der Pferdeweg im Nauheimer Wald ist jetzt für Biker auch "geschlossen". Keine Ahnung ob das Schild schon länger hängt ich habe es erst am Wochenende gesehen.
Ach ja und dann die Bikerhindernisse am Winterstein, die alles bis jetzt dargewesene übertroffen haben.
Manchmal wünsche ich mir den alten Turm zurück. Am Wochenende hat der Berg mich an den Feldberg erinnert 
Ich rieche schon das Geld, da oben fehlt nur noch der Kiosk.


----------



## dh-fabrikk (24. Oktober 2006)

dann die Bikerhindernisse am Winterstein, die alles bis jetzt dargewesene übertroffen haben.

Hindernisse in welcher Form und wo genau?
Gott sei Dank sind wir nochmal in Winterberg gewesen ,allerdings ohne Hindernisse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatal Error (24. Oktober 2006)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:


> Hindernisse in welcher Form und wo genau?



Neue Hindernisse gibt es m.W. im Moment nicht, aber genug altbekannte:

Baumstämme auf dem Weg rechts runter vom WS-Turm
Baumstämme auf dem letzten Teil des linken Trails (oberhalb des Forsthauses)
Komplettsperrung Trail vom Steinkopf(Fernsehturm) zum WS-TUrm

Habe in letzter Zeit mal angefangen den Trail der vom WS rechts runter gehtwieder etwas flüssiger zu machen.....also Äste etc. vor einzelne Baumstämme gelegt....andere Biker anscheinend ebenfalls.
Falls noch einige andere mal Hand anlegen sollte der auch in absehbarer Zeit wieder flüssig fahrbar sein.

Zum Pferdeweg: Ich fahr den Weg jetzt seit 2 Jahren mind. 2-Mal die Woche und habe bis jetzt ein ganzes Pferd gesehen.....das ich das SChild auch in Zukunft übersehe brauch ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen, dass ist doch absolut lächerlich.
Ein Gaul hat hier mehr Rechte als alle Biker zusammen.

GRuss 
Alex


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Oktober 2006)

das ist ein fass ohne boden... die sperrungen sind für mich nicht nachvollziehbar... im rahmen des mtb-cups wurde der pferdetrail immer genutzt, daher stammen auch die kleinen hindernisse. seit sieben jahren wohne ich jetzt am pferdetrail und bin ihn in dieser zeit was weiss ich wie oft gefahren und habe sage und schreibe 3 pferde gesehen...

ich habe auch wieder angefangen, trails fahrbar zu gestalten. die sperrung des trails steinkopf > winterstein haben vor allem dazu beigetragen, dass alle welt die sperrungen umgeht. zumindest lassen die spuren darauf schließen. 

die crux ist wie immer, dass man seitens der behörde keinerlei brauchbare information bekommt. da weiss man von nichts... und auch die betreffenden forstämter tun so als ob... wer gibt denn dann den auftrag möchte ich mal wissen? 

vom verantwortlichen, der den pfad am limes hat plattwalzen lassen (ohne genehmigung und ausserhalb seines einflussbereichs) hat meines wissens nach noch niemand schadenersatz gefordert. auch hier bekommt man keinerlei informationen... verstehe ich da was falsch, oder darf ich jetzt den wald so umgestalten, wie es mir beliebt, ohne folgen befürchten zu müssen? oder muss ich dazu ein politisches amt bekleiden?


----------



## Crazy Freerider (24. Oktober 2006)

also,
mein knie is immernoch futsch, muss nomma operiert werden der knorpel ist nicht wieder angewachsen usw... bekomme am donnerstag oda freitag gesagt wann wie wo ich operiert werde.... ist jedenfalls richtig bullshit!!!!!!!


----------



## Turm (25. Oktober 2006)

Also letztens lagen auf dem Trail vom Winterstein Turm zum Forsthaus soviele Baumstämme wie noch nie. Es fing ganz tückisch in einer der ersten Kurven die nicht einsehbar sind an. Durchmesser des Stammes ungefair 40cm. Danach in regelmäßigen Abständen von 10-15m lagen diese netten Geschenke. Manchmal auch Felsbrocken...
An dem Trail Steinkopf Winterstein, habe ich vor lange Zeit auch schon angefangen zu arbeiten. 
Der letzte Teil des Trails rechts vom W-Turm ist auch schon wieder recht gut befahrbar. Nur an einem dicken Stamm ist meine liebe Säge gescheitert und das Sägeblatt steckt heute noch im Stamm. Über die dicken Stämme die auf dem Boden liegen, kann man ja einen kleinen Hüpfer bauen. 
Wenn jemand Interesse hat, den Weg wie komplett befahrbar zu machen, darf mir gerne eine PN schreiben .


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Oktober 2006)

damit wir uns richtig verstehen: der winterstein trail ist der schmale, der sich vom holzturm in s-kurven runterschlängelt?

der war auf meiner letzten runde da oben (am 13.10. war das) noch fahrbar und ohne einen einzigen stamm.

die edith sagt:

wenn es sich tatsächlich um den gewundenen holzturmtrail handelt, dann lasst uns zur abwechslung doch mal probieren, die hindernisse nach unseren anforderungen umzubauen, anstatt die stämme weg zu heben. das ist sowieso nicht gut für's kreuz... stämme im weg erschweren letztlich auch den wandersleuten die naherhohlung.


----------



## Turm (25. Oktober 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> wenn es sich tatsächlich um den gewundenen holzturmtrail handelt, dann lasst uns zur abwechslung doch mal probieren, die hindernisse nach unseren anforderungen umzubauen, anstatt die stämme weg zu heben. das ist sowieso nicht gut für's kreuz... stämme im weg erschweren letztlich auch den wandersleuten die naherhohlung.



Das ist wirklich mal eine gescheite Überlegung der ich sicherlich folgen werden . Die "Rentner" sollen es sich im Kreuz hohlen und wir müssen nur noch den Rest hinschaufeln.


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Oktober 2006)

Turm schrieb:


> Die "Rentner" sollen es sich im Kreuz hohlen und wir müssen nur noch den Rest hinschaufeln.



naja, so habe ich das nicht gemeint... 

derjenige der die stämme dort hinwirft, der soll es sich ruhig im kreuz holen. die meisten rentner" oder sagen wir, spaziergänger auf diesem trail, müssen ja auch über die hindernisse klettern, das macht den meisten bestimmt keine freude, also erleichtern wir das überwinden der hindernisse durch aufschaufeln von rampen.


----------



## Turm (25. Oktober 2006)

So ich bin jetzt mal von Richtung Ockstadt auf dem Weg zum Winterstein. Vielleicht sieht man sich. Der Klappsp... ist wie immer dabei  .


----------



## [email protected] (27. Oktober 2006)

Hi Leute, 
melde mich auch mal wieder nach langer Pause in diesem Forum   Will auch direkt herzliche Grüße an oldrizzo ausrichten.... 
Lang nicht mehr gesehen, auch nicht mehr im 2radcenter!? Hoffe bei dir ist noch alles fit? 
Naja, bin ich eigentlich rund um den Winterstein noch der einzigste aktive CC'ler? Sehe keine Leute mehr im Wald biken, kommt raus und zeigt euch  

gut, gut wollte mich nur mal neben bei als noch lebend bekennen

grüße an alle in diesem Forum


----------



## Crazy Freerider (28. Oktober 2006)

na du cc...    neeeiinn jeder das seine weißt ja wie es gemeint ist.  
stoner, KAUF DIR ENDLICH EIN DIRTBIKE!!!!  
dann kannste mal richtig loslegen.
lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mork vom Ork (29. Oktober 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> naja, so habe ich das nicht gemeint...
> 
> derjenige der die stämme dort hinwirft, der soll es sich ruhig im kreuz holen. die meisten rentner" oder sagen wir, spaziergänger auf diesem trail, müssen ja auch über die hindernisse klettern, das macht den meisten bestimmt keine freude, also erleichtern wir das überwinden der hindernisse durch aufschaufeln von rampen.


 
Ah ja das gefällt auch mir.nennen wir es ´´Querungshilfen´´.


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Oktober 2006)

@stoner:

guden.. bei mir ist alles fit. aber stimmt, man hat sich schon länger nicht mehr im wald gesehen. liegt aber wohl daran, dass du mehr rr fährst und ich dieses jahr wenig gefahren bin, bzw. meistens nicht in heimatlichen gefilden unterwegs war. aber wenn ich in unserem forst war, sah ich jedes mal cc'ler, aber keine fr'ler.... 

mom. warte ich auf ein hülsenset, um mein bike winterfest zu machen und dann kann der winter kommen.

bis bald im wald!


----------



## WODAN (31. Oktober 2006)

Alle schon im Winterschlaf?
Wie wärs denn wenn wir ein DH/FR Team für den Winterpokal von IBC anmelden? Damit machen wir sicherlich den letzten Platz, bekommt der nicht wenigstens einen Trostpreis?  

Grüße aus Dallas.


----------



## dh-fabrikk (31. Oktober 2006)

OK, gebongt.Dann vertrete ich die Single-Crown Freerider-Fraktion.
Ich muss momentan noch die Defekte aus Wibe am Bike und mir ausmerzen.
Kurbel gerade biegen,neuer Steuersatz, Schlauch flicken und die Bänder schonen

Falls du mal wieder im Lande bist könnten wir ja dann wieder
mal ne Alt-Herren Runde rund um den WS drehen.

Gruss vom Fuße des Wintersteins nach Texas


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Oktober 2006)

was hast du denn in wibe mit dir angestellt, was meinem wachsamen auge entgangen ist? war es die matratze in der fewo?


----------



## WODAN (1. November 2006)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:


> OK, gebongt.Dann vertrete ich die Single-Crown Freerider-Fraktion.
> Ich muss momentan noch die Defekte aus Wibe am Bike und mir ausmerzen.
> Kurbel gerade biegen,neuer Steuersatz, Schlauch flicken und die Bänder schonen
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich dachte ich werde jetzt absichtlich ausgeschlossen, da ich ja auch ab und zu als "Touren-Fahrer" bezeichnet werde.  
Persönlich habe ich keine Probleme damit  

Komme leider erst wieder Mitte November in die Heimat, zuvor muß ich noch nach Mexicocity  
Mal schaun ob ich mir hier in den USA noch eine Pumpgun kaufe oder dort unten.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## oldrizzo (2. November 2006)

wenn hier einer touren fährt, dann bin ich das.  das ist ein privileg, denn im land der ein-kettenblatt-fahrer ist der zwei-kettenblatt-fahrer könig!


----------



## dh-fabrikk (3. November 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> was hast du denn in wibe mit dir angestellt, was meinem wachsamen auge entgangen ist? war es die matratze in der fewo?



Nee,ich glaube eher die Matratze an dem Baum auf dem Fun-Ride.
Nach meinem Superman over the Bar hat`s wohl meinen Knöchel etwas gebeutelt und ich hab Dank deiner Aspirin und dem erhöhten Adrenalin-Spiegel
erstmal nix davon gemerkt.
Morgen kommt erstmal der neue Steuersatz ins Radl damit ich dann X-Ups ohne Lackschwund üben kann

@Wodan:Bei mir wirds wohl auch noch 14Tage dauern bis ich wieder richtig in die Pedale treten kann,daher passt das mit Mitte November schon ganz gut.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (3. November 2006)

Na ja was soll mann da sagen.Es ist schon leichter geworden das ein kettenblatt fahren und demnächst specke ich und das rädchen nochmal ab .dann willl ich nach langer abstinenz auch mal wieder lange strecken fahren!(der feldberg sollte machbar sein!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (4. November 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> wenn hier einer touren fährt, dann bin ich das.  das ist ein privileg, denn im land der ein-kettenblatt-fahrer ist der zwei-kettenblatt-fahrer könig!




bin auch nur ein-Kettenblatt-Fahrer, aber DH-Bike und Hardtail trotzdem mit 14-Gang


----------



## Mork vom Ork (4. November 2006)

WODAN schrieb:


> bin auch nur ein-Kettenblatt-Fahrer, aber DH-Bike und Hardtail trotzdem mit 14-Gang


Hast du es gut ,ich warte immer noch auf die Rohloff-Nabe für 12mm/150mm Steckachse und von meinem Rahmen möchte ich mich eigentlich (noch)nicht trennen, ausser das ich mir mal ein Nicolai privat gönnen würde Schöne Grüsse wo du auch immer auf dem Globus sein magst.!


----------



## oldrizzo (4. November 2006)

ok, ok... rohloff fahrer sind von der regel natürlich befreit. in the land of the blind, the one eyed are kings!


----------



## dh-fabrikk (4. November 2006)

Also,neuer Steuersatz ist drinne.Zeitungspapier passt gerade noch so zwischen Gabel und Rahmen,aber es ist okay.
Kurbeln und Innenlager habe ich generalüberholt und der Schlauch liegt auch schon in der BW.Bin mal gespannt wo es überall blubbert.
Meinem Knöchel bzw den diversen Bändern drumherum gehts auch schon besser so das es bald wieder aufn Bersch gehen kann.
Bis bald.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (5. November 2006)

Na,hat doch noch funktioniert .
Und warum jetzt Plattfuss in....(such dir einen aus)?


----------



## Fatal Error (5. November 2006)

WODAN schrieb:


> bin auch nur ein-Kettenblatt-Fahrer, aber DH-Bike und Hardtail trotzdem mit 14-Gang



Mal gucken wieviele Rohloffs noch im Keller sind, nachdem ich die Katzen gesittet habe    
....dann eben noch ein-Kettenblatt-Fahrer, aber ohne 14 Gang.

Bis demnächst auf diesem Trail    
alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-fabrikk (5. November 2006)

Och,die 2 Kittens hätte ich für ne Rohloff auch unter meine Fittiche genommen.
Die würden sich hier bei unseren 2 Rabauken ganz wohl fühlen und ich hab OEM Ausfallenden an meinem Rahmen.Daher...


----------



## WODAN (6. November 2006)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Mal gucken wieviele Rohloffs noch im Keller sind, nachdem ich die Katzen gesittet habe
> ....dann eben noch ein-Kettenblatt-Fahrer, aber ohne 14 Gang.
> 
> Bis demnächst auf diesem Trail
> alex



guden alex,

wird Zeit das ich meine Alarmanlage im Keller installiere  

Danke für Deine Hilfe in jeder Hinsicht!
 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## WODAN (6. November 2006)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du es gut ,ich warte immer noch auf die Rohloff-Nabe für 12mm/150mm Steckachse und von meinem Rahmen möchte ich mich eigentlich (noch)nicht trennen, ausser das ich mir mal ein Nicolai privat gönnen würde Schöne Grüsse wo du auch immer auf dem Globus sein magst.!








			
				dh-fabrikk schrieb:
			
		

> Och,die 2 Kittens hätte ich für ne Rohloff auch unter meine Fittiche genommen.
> Die würden sich hier bei unseren 2 Rabauken ganz wohl fühlen und ich hab OEM Ausfallenden an meinem Rahmen.Daher...



Guden!

Rohloff ist nichts für euch Beide, Ihr wollte doch Eure Bikes abspecken  
Mit Spedhub habt Ihr dann locker 600 Gramm mehr!

Grüße aus Dallas


----------



## dh-fabrikk (6. November 2006)

Ich hab speziell in Hinsicht auf die Rohloff an der Gabel abgespeckt.
Genau 3 Kilo.Also bitte,was sind dann noch 600 Gramm?


----------



## Crazy Freerider (12. November 2006)

sers leutz,
mal ne frage, ich würde mir gerne eine manitou travis doppelbrücken gabel in mein session bauen, farblich und so würde es shcon ganz geil aussehn aba ich bin mir echt nich sicher ob das der rahmen aushält wenn ich mal einen kleineren sturz habe  was meint ihr dazu??

mfg


----------



## oldrizzo (13. November 2006)

guden,

hmmm, gute frage. ich glaube das ibc-mitglied ride.on sollte dir da weiterhelfen können. oder du schaust einfach mal im session fred nach. der war hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2976897&highlight=trek+session#post2976897

oder du schaust einfach mal in die specs bei trek, ob der rahmen für die gabel zugelassen ist.


----------



## WODAN (14. November 2006)

Crazy Freerider schrieb:


> sers leutz,
> mal ne frage, ich würde mir gerne eine manitou travis doppelbrücken gabel in mein session bauen, farblich und so würde es shcon ganz geil aussehn aba ich bin mir echt nich sicher ob das der rahmen aushält wenn ich mal einen kleineren sturz habe  was meint ihr dazu??
> 
> mfg



Moin,
auf jeden Fall einen Steuersatz mit langer Einpresstiefe (>22mm) kaufen, wie King Steelset, Nicolai, Alutech oder Brave.
Kannst meine Marzocchi 888 von 2005 für 400 Euro haben. Wirklich wie neu!
Grüße aus Mexico City!


----------



## dh-fabrikk (14. November 2006)

Er kann ja meinen ersteigern.Grossman Dh Steuersatz.
Der läuft morgen aus und hat auch 20mm Einpresstiefe und ist genau 1mal für grandiose 3 Tage in Betrieb gewesen.
Ansonsten wie neu.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (14. November 2006)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> auf jeden Fall einen Steuersatz mit langer Einpresstiefe (>22mm) kaufen, wie King Steelset, Nicolai, Alutech oder Brave.
> Kannst meine Marzocchi 888 von 2005 für 400 Euro haben. Wirklich wie neu!
> Grüße aus Mexico City!


 
Unser crazy Rider ist halt ein Manitou Liebhaber,nichts zu machen!

Aber mit deiner 888 hätte er mal zu Abwechslung auch mal eine wohlgeformte Italienerin .............


----------



## Crazy Freerider (15. November 2006)

hi, habe soweit alles außer die gabel,
ja ich stehe nicht unbedingt auf manitou aba mein geldbeutel gibt nix wirklich her, nächstes jahr gibt es eine totem und dann is ruh...
aba jetzt erstmal die gabel passt scho ich bekomm die halt echt günstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mork vom Ork (15. November 2006)

Crazy Freerider schrieb:


> hi, habe soweit alles außer die gabel,
> ja ich stehe nicht unbedingt auf manitou aba mein geldbeutel gibt nix wirklich her, nächstes jahr gibt es eine totem und dann is ruh...
> aba jetzt erstmal die gabel passt scho ich bekomm die halt echt günstig


 
Du kannst nächster Jahr günstig eine neue 318 Domain aus einem Komplettrad  haben.


----------



## Crazy Freerider (19. November 2006)

also mit doppelbrücke hat sichs, trek meinte rahmen garantie geht flöten wen ich eine fahre... somit wieder eine single


----------



## dh-fabrikk (20. November 2006)

Sehr gut,nur keine Winnetuh-Gabel mehr.Wie ein doppelter Marterpfahl-Bruch
aussieht wissen wir ja.


----------



## Spongebob. (22. November 2006)

Winnetuh-Gabel =haeng am phal und das im ernst....naemlih am baumstupf


----------



## nrgmac (2. Dezember 2006)

www.bikenology.de

Schicker Online-Shop..... und so günstig gelegen......
Machst auch Service oder nur Handel ???


----------



## DHVEF (3. Dezember 2006)

Der shop ist bei den Labbefressa, dass sagt doch alles aus.


----------



## dh-fabrikk (4. Dezember 2006)

Obacht Kollesch,das sagt gar nix über den Shop aus.
Und der Geschäftsführer ist mir bestens bekannt.
Also erstmal anrufen oder anmailen und dann sein Urteil bilden,Gelle?


----------



## Fatal Error (5. Dezember 2006)

Klärt mal bitte einen Zugezogenen auf was ein
"Labbefressa" ist?

Den Hessischgrundkurs hab ich ja erfolgreich absolviert, aber hier muß isch passe.


----------



## DHVEF (9. Dezember 2006)

die ham so langezogene Felder wie son labbe eben, deswegen sind das labbefresser. Uns als anständiger Nieder-Mörler hass ich die Ober-Mörler. Deswegen kann der Shop auch net gut sein ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mork vom Ork (10. Dezember 2006)

DHVEF schrieb:


> die ham so langezogene Felder wie son labbe eben, deswegen sind das labbefresser. Uns als anständiger Nieder-Mörler hass ich die Ober-Mörler. Deswegen kann der Shop auch net gut sein ;-)


 
Wenn du wüsstest...


----------



## Crazy Freerider (12. Dezember 2006)

@dhvef: ich würde ganz die backen halten.... lasst doch mal den shop in ruh!!! mir ist der geschäftsführwer ebenfalls bestens bekannt!!! einfach mal backen halten wenn man vom thema kein peil hat!


----------



## nrgmac (12. Dezember 2006)

DHVEF schrieb:


> die ham so langezogene Felder wie son labbe eben, deswegen sind das labbefresser. Uns als anständiger Nieder-Mörler hass ich die Ober-Mörler. Deswegen kann der Shop auch net gut sein ;-)



Who the f... is nieder-mö ????? 

Komme selber aus good old f...... Nauheim (Nie-Mö ist doch unser verschuldeter Stadtteil mit Müllminister, odä ??), also ruhe jetzt !!!

Bike ist Bike, egal wo !!!!


----------



## Crazy Freerider (12. Dezember 2006)




----------



## WODAN (12. Dezember 2006)

Oje, oje.  
Sind wir jetzt schon soweit, dass wir uns hier über den Wohnort streiten müssen. Erst DH/FR gegen CC und nun das???

AN ALLE: schnautze halten und biken gehen, entspannt ungemein!  

Ich komme leider erst am Wochenende wieder dazu und dann die Jungfernfahrt mit meinem neuen Bike  

Grüße aus Kidderminster/UK


----------



## DHVEF (13. Dezember 2006)

Irgenwie seid ihr alle nicht in der lage Ironie zu verstehen. Braucht ihr immer smilies hinter allem um was zu verstehen.

Davon abgesehen hab ich nie gesagt dass der shop müll ist, ihr hab das nur alle reininterpretiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-fabrikk (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich brauche keine Smilies um Spass zu verstehen,nur wie du dich gegenüber dem Shop geäussert hast ob wohl du wahrscheinlich noch nie was dort gekauft hast,deswegen war wohl die Mehrheit "not amused".
Und was die Ortslage betrifft,was soll ich da sagen:12 Jahre Nieder-Mörlen,10Jahre Bad Nauheim und seit 3 Jahren Ober-Mörlen.
Ohne Bike wäre es überall doof


----------



## Crazy Freerider (22. Dezember 2006)

jo ich mach ma "winterpause" soll bessewr sein sagte mein arzt


----------



## dh-fabrikk (22. Dezember 2006)

Crazy Freerider schrieb:


> jo ich mach ma "winterpause" soll bessewr sein sagte mein arzt



Schlaf schön 
Mir gehts momentan eher so


----------



## Crazy Freerider (23. Dezember 2006)

is bei mir nicht anders, steh heute morgen auf, konnt mein bein kaum bewegen jetz war ich nomma im kraha.. naja die ärzte...


----------



## Crazy Freerider (24. Dezember 2006)

frohe weihnachten euch allen, bin jetz in münchen also auch noch nen guten rutsch..


----------



## WODAN (31. Dezember 2006)

Wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch!  

Mache mich jetzt erst einmal auf den Weg zu letzten Runde auf den Winterstein!

Was sind Euren guten Vorsätze?
Meiner ist mehr Zeit zuhause zu sein und mehr Zeit fürs Biken!  

Gruß


----------



## Mork vom Ork (31. Dezember 2006)

Wünsche ich Dir und allen Anderen auch!
Würde ja gerne auf eine Jahresabschlussrunde den Ws mitkommen,aber leider sind bei uns alle krank.


----------



## Crazy Freerider (14. Januar 2007)

ein frohes neues euch allen  (kommt etwas verspätet war aber lange nicht mehr im forum).  haltet ihr alle noch euren winterschlaf oder wann gehts wieder rund?

will heute mal wieder auf den ws fahren mal schauen was sich so getan hat.

lg


----------



## WODAN (14. Januar 2007)

Hi,
war im neuen Jahr schon 3 mal auf dem WS mit meinem neuem FR, teilweise sind immer noch die Holzfäller am randalieren auf den Wegen. Aber ansonsten war es genial!

Vielleicht klappt es mal wieder nächstes Wochenende, da ich mometan noch in Tokio bin.

Gruß


----------



## dh-fabrikk (14. Januar 2007)

Moin,ich war gestern mitm Frauchen oben.Ausser uns beiden war dort kein Biker anzutreffen.Irgendwie wirkte alles sehr friedlich bis auf die Birke die sich quer über den HT-Trail gelegt hat oder gelegt worden ist??!!
Ansonsten alles mehr oder weniger flüssig fahrbar(matschbedingt)
Vielleicht können wir ja Samstag zusammen ne Runde drehen??
Gruss @ Wodan und Crazy Freerider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mork vom Ork (14. Januar 2007)

@dh-fabrikk

Auch mal wieder Richtung Kuhkopf unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## Crazy Freerider (14. Januar 2007)

also, sehr matschig alles, heute waren viel Wanderer unterwegs und naja also war nicht soo prall... aber samstag jo wäre ich wahrscheinlich dabei. können ja nochmal die tage reden...


----------



## dh-fabrikk (15. Januar 2007)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> @dh-fabrikk
> 
> Auch mal wieder Richtung Kuhkopf unterwegs gewesen?



Ne ,so gross war mein Verlangen nach noch mehr Matsch nicht.
daher keine Ahnung wie es da ausschaut.
Ich wollte im Anschluss noch beim prol-markt vorbeischauen hatte aber mein Handy daheim und wusste daher nicht ob ihr noch am Platz fegen oder
sonst wo seit.Ein andermal.


----------



## WODAN (18. Januar 2007)

Und der Rest ist noch im Winterschlaf???


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Januar 2007)

neeee, aber es gibt nicht viel zu erzählen. aber schau doch mal wieder bei rr rein... 

stürmische grüße


----------



## Crazy Freerider (18. Januar 2007)

hmm samstag sieht schlecht aus    erkältung hat mich jetzt auch erwischt...


----------



## nrgmac (22. Januar 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Und der Rest ist noch im Winterschlaf???



Nö.....aber mit der Kettensäge im Wald um aufzuräumen........
Mann hier hatts gefegt..... Die eine Birke auf dem HT Trail ist ja noch ok, aber der Rest...... buaaaa......

Nu ja, wird schon wieder


----------



## WODAN (23. Januar 2007)

Jemand Lust zum Biken heute oder Morgen? Muß mal meine ganzen Überstunden abfeiern!


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Januar 2007)

lust und zeit habe ich... wo willst du denn hin? habe aber noch eine auslaufende erkältung (schnupfen ist noch nicht weg).... kann von daher keine mammut-touren reissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-fabrikk (23. Januar 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Jemand Lust zum Biken heute oder Morgen? Muß mal meine ganzen Überstunden abfeiern!



Hab zwar jetzt schon Feierabend bin aber ganz schön geschafft.
Hab zwar auch grossen BocK zum fahren aber ich glaube ich würde dich nur aufhalten.
@WODAN UND RiZZO?
Wie siehts aus mit Pferdeweg?
Das ist wenigstens nicht so weit und anstrengend


----------



## Deifel (23. Januar 2007)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:


> Hab zwar jetzt schon Feierabend bin aber ganz schön geschafft.
> Hab zwar auch grossen BocK zum fahren aber ich glaube ich würde dich nur aufhalten.
> @WODAN UND RiZZO?
> Wie siehts aus mit Pferdeweg?
> Das ist wenigstens nicht so weit und anstrengend




Dein Benutzerbild ist schön!


----------



## WODAN (23. Januar 2007)

Hi,
habe leider Eure Posts zu spät gesehen.

@rizzo: bin auch noch etwas erkältet, daher wäre ich auch für eine kleine Runde.

Wie schauts mit Morgen aus?

Gruß


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Januar 2007)

morgen bin ich den ganzen tag in ffm... aber am abend eine runde wäre machbar... ich lade vorsorglich mal die sigmas auf!


----------



## dh-fabrikk (23. Januar 2007)

Ich habe die ganze Woche Frühschicht und bin daher meistens so gegen 14 Uhr zu Hause.Ich könnte dann so um sagen wir mal gegen 14.45 hier los und ne halbe Stunde brauche ich bis zum Waldrand/ RH Wetterau oder 20 Minuten bis zum Pferdeweg. Meine Sigmas habe ich 1mal in 4 Jahren gebraucht und danach verkauft.Also kann ich max bis 17.00/17.30
Gruss zurück


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Januar 2007)

ich komme erst gegen 17.30 / 18.00 zurück...

mist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Freerider (23. Januar 2007)

jetzt hat sichs wieder ausgebikt die nächste zeit, mim session. zum kotzen ich habe die ganze zeit auf ne totem gespart, habe sie dann kurz vor weihnachten endlich in meinen fingern baue sie ein, fahre sie drei wochen und dann kommt ein depp schmeißt das bike um. die gabel ist direkt mit den standrohren an ner steinkante runtergeschlittert und das rechte standrohr is im arsch komplett zerkratzt aber soo übel. schon nach nur einem weiteren tag rumgeiere is die dichtung total im sack weil sich alles aufgerieben hat. -****- wird natürlich teuer für den kerl der zufälligerweise noch nen guter kumpel von mir is   ohh warum können die net die finger von dem zeugs lassen??  jetzt eier ich wieder mim dirt rum    musst mich ma hier ausheulen... so meine eigentliche frage:  was geht bei euch so am wochenende hätte mal lust ein bissi zu streeten oder so...  
mfg


----------



## dh-fabrikk (24. Januar 2007)

Samstag Vormittag??


----------



## Crazy Freerider (24. Januar 2007)

hmm sage nomma bescheid... evtl wäre cool muss ma zusehn vielleicht bekomme ich mein session fahrbereit, the prob is: die manitou sherman hat keine dämpfung mehr und naja ohne dämpfung....  eija mal schaun wäre cool bock hätsch auch


----------



## dh-fabrikk (25. Januar 2007)

Mach ich,wenn`s nicht schneit fahre ich event. zur "Rinne".
Wie gesagt mal schauen.


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Januar 2007)

@wodan:

liest du hier gerade? wenn ja, bist du morgen im land?


----------



## WODAN (28. Januar 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @wodan:
> 
> liest du hier gerade? wenn ja, bist du morgen im land?



Guden Rizzo,
sorry, irgendwie funktioniert die Benachrichtigung bei neuen Antworten hier im Thread nur manchmal.
War zwar übers Wochenende im Lande, aber leider eingespannt. Wenn es um die Rinne ging, wäre ich wirklich gerne mitgekommen, da wir schon immer vor knapp 8 Jahre dort waren, siehe HIER.

Hoffe es war gut!
Gruß


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Januar 2007)

gude,

toll war's. joz hat nach dir gefragt.... es hat sich einiges getan. vllt. klappts beim nächsten mal. ich halte dich auf dem laufenden!

wir haben so gut wie nicht fotografiert... aber zwei drei bilder werde ich in den rr-blog hochladen...


----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2007)

@Wodan:

Hi, war gerade auf deiner HP und finde die Bilderchronik richtig klasse   Vor allem, als ich die CC-Bilder aus Schotten sah musste ich über das Bild lachen, wo dein Bike nach dem Rennen drauf ist. Voll mit Schlamm! Da hat sich bis zum letzten Jahr nix dran geändert   hab auch so'n schönes Bild. Die Strecke ist sogar immer noch die gleiche. Na gut, wollte eigentlich nur sagen, dass ich die Idee mit der Chronik genial finde  

@oldrizzo:

Hi, wie läufts bei dir eigentlich so? Alles ok?


gruß stoner


----------



## WODAN (30. Januar 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Wodan:
> 
> Hi, war gerade auf deiner HP und finde die Bilderchronik richtig klasse   Vor allem, als ich die CC-Bilder aus Schotten sah musste ich über das Bild lachen, wo dein Bike nach dem Rennen drauf ist. Voll mit Schlamm! Da hat sich bis zum letzten Jahr nix dran geändert   hab auch so'n schönes Bild. Die Strecke ist sogar immer noch die gleiche. Na gut, wollte eigentlich nur sagen, dass ich die Idee mit der Chronik genial finde
> 
> ...



Hi,

ist schon ein paar Jahre her das Rennen in Schotten. Habe sogar einmal den ersten Platz in der Hobby Klasse in Schotten Sichenhausen gemacht!   Ansonsten haben wir jedes CC-Rennen im Umkreis von 100km mitgenommen.
Ab 1996 haben wir dann mehr unsere Begeisterung beim bergabfahren gefunden, was nicht heißen soll das ich nicht bergauf fahren kann  

Aber schön das Dir meine bescheidene HP (ich weiß das es nicht profesionell programmiert ist, aber egal) gefällt. 

Gruß


----------



## Mork vom Ork (30. Januar 2007)

Deifel schrieb:


> Dein Benutzerbild ist schön!


Der weiss schon warum sich das ausgesucht hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Freerider (1. Februar 2007)

moin, mal ne kleine frage, ich suche zwei dinge:
einmal nen Schutz für die standrohre der Totem und für meine Hayes hinten nen langes Stahlflex kabel. hat irgendwer ne Ahnung wo ich des finde??
zur totem, ich würde die standrohre gerne mit irgendwas (z.b neopren kram) schützen wenn ich das bike mal abstelle, damit nicht gleich kratzer in den standrohren sind wenn die gabel mal wo dagegen kommt. zum Bremsschlauch, ich habe mir meinen abgerissen und möchte mir nich den standard schlauch drauf machen sondern was robustes (stahlflex) was aber lang genug ist damit ich so ein bis zwei barspins machen kann ohne dass das kabel schon in die knie geht ^^      wäre cool wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.

lg an alle


----------



## dh-fabrikk (1. Februar 2007)

Das zur Bremsleitung:
http://www.bikenology.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=805
und zu den Monster-like Standrohren der Totem 
fällt mir nix ein.Diese Neoprenschützer sind eher für normale Tauchrohre ausgelegt.Ich glaube die für einen Dämpfer könnten passen.
Legst die halt überlappend auf die Totem


----------



## oldrizzo (1. Februar 2007)

eine easy lösung habe ich in italien gesehen. dort giessen sich die jungs aus kunstharz formen, die sie um die gabel legen. frag mich nicht, wie das hält... aber ich habe mehr als einen auf den trails rund um finale ligure getroffen. alles marke selbstbau!


----------



## Crazy Freerider (1. Februar 2007)

fätte sache dann werdsch da demnächst die mal bestelln weißte wie lang die isnd?


----------



## oldrizzo (1. Februar 2007)

nein, soweit ich weiß sind das, wie geschrieben, selbstgebaute teile gewesen. es gab auch welche aus carbon und die dann in einem laden... kosteten dort 40 tacken!


----------



## Crazy Freerider (3. Februar 2007)

sers,
meinte mit bestellen die kabel...
ja hmmm mal schaun, ich dachte auch schon an einen rotor..  kennt sich einer aus mit mit hydraulik rotoren? haltbarkeit, verschleiß usw...


----------



## WODAN (24. Februar 2007)

Nabend!
Bevor unser Thread hier von der Überfläche verschwindet, pushe ich ihn etwas nach oben  

Wie sehen denn die Trails rund um den Winterstein momentan aus? Ich muß mich mal wieder aufs Rald schwingen, war nämlich die letzten 2 Wochen im Urlaub.

Gruß


----------



## dh-fabrikk (25. Februar 2007)

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen,da ich meistens immer auf Freeride/DH-lastigeren Strecken in weiterer Umgebung unterwegs war.Ich gehe mal von ner Schlammpackung De Luxe aus.
Schöne Grüsse


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Februar 2007)

also nach dem regen gestern wahrscheinlich relativ matschig aber auf jeden fall fahrbar. wenn du unter der woche mal zeit und lust hast, ich wäre dabei. es ist ja sehr angenehm draussen. in der letzten zeit waren wir (inkl. dh.fabrikk und kollegen) öfter weiter im süden deutschlands unterwegs. und mussten jedes mal an dich denken; hast du doch ein bild aus dem jahr 1999 auf deiner seite, auf dem du eine bestimmte kurve dieser location nimmst.... es hat sich viel verändert und du solltest auf jeden fall mal mit kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (1. März 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> also nach dem regen gestern wahrscheinlich relativ matschig aber auf jeden fall fahrbar. wenn du unter der woche mal zeit und lust hast, ich wäre dabei. es ist ja sehr angenehm draussen. in der letzten zeit waren wir (inkl. dh.fabrikk und kollegen) öfter weiter im süden deutschlands unterwegs. und mussten jedes mal an dich denken; hast du doch ein bild aus dem jahr 1999 auf deiner seite, auf dem du eine bestimmte kurve dieser location nimmst.... es hat sich viel verändert und du solltest auf jeden fall mal mit kommen.



Guden!

Lust hätte ich unter der Woche schon gehabt, aber diesmal leider keine Zeit. War zwar nicht unterwegs, sondern bei uns im Büro, was aber auch min. 10 Std. Tage verursacht. 

Hoffe aber bald mal wieder in den Süden zu starten, aber ca. 300km weiter südlich als die Rinne.  

Gruß


----------



## oldrizzo (17. März 2007)

damit unser thread nicht stirbt, mal wieder was von mir.... mom. gibt der w-stein jede menge schlamm her. nicht unspassig, wenn man versucht, highspeed richtung tannenhof parallel zur asphaltstrasse zu fahren. surfen könnte nicht schöner sein! der kleine vorbote des sommers tat gut und ich freue mich auf meine heimatrunden.


----------



## WODAN (18. März 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> damit unser thread nicht stirbt, mal wieder was von mir.... mom. gibt der w-stein jede menge schlamm her. nicht unspassig, wenn man versucht, highspeed richtung tannenhof parallel zur asphaltstrasse zu fahren. surfen könnte nicht schöner sein! der kleine vorbote des sommers tat gut und ich freue mich auf meine heimatrunden.



Guden,

ich dachte schon ich bin der Einzigste der diesen Thread nicht aussterben lassen will  

Schlamm von unten ist ja ok, solange es nicht auch noch regnet (wie heute)  

Aber das Frühjahr ist im Anmarsch!


----------



## oldrizzo (18. März 2007)

tja, die anzahl der aktiven ist rückläufig, wobei, das stimmt ja auch nicht. eher umgekehrt. es tut sich ja einiges bei uns im kreis. ab und zu braucht dieser thread einen push, im sommer weniger als im winter. zum heutige wetter kann ich nu sagen: ich muss arbeiten und so tut es nicht ganz so weh.


----------



## WODAN (18. März 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> tja, die anzahl der aktiven ist rückläufig, wobei, das stimmt ja auch nicht. eher umgekehrt. es tut sich ja einiges bei uns im kreis. ab und zu braucht dieser thread einen push, im sommer weniger als im winter. zum heutige wetter kann ich nu sagen: ich muss arbeiten und so tut es nicht ganz so weh.



nabend,

naja, bei dem wetter heute hat es mir überhaupt nicht weh getan.
Freuen wir uns einfach auf einen genialen sommer mit hoffentlich mehr zeit zum biken!!!
aber das stellt sich erst die nächsten tage heraus  

mfg


----------



## Fretchen (24. März 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> tja, die anzahl der aktiven ist rückläufig, wobei, das stimmt ja auch nicht. eher umgekehrt. es tut sich ja einiges bei uns im kreis. ab und zu braucht dieser thread einen push, im sommer weniger als im winter. zum heutige wetter kann ich nu sagen: ich muss arbeiten und so tut es nicht ganz so weh.




Huhu Beeeernd  

Wollte nur ankündigen, das Seb und ich bald verstärkt am WS anzutreffen sind.
Ende April soll der Umzug im Groben über die Bühne gegangen sein.
Freuen uns schon!!!
Also wer einem oder zwei Endorfins mit Besatzung begegnet - gern ansprechen wir freuen uns über Bekanntschaften  (nicht vom rosa Rad abschrecken lassen....)

Und Bernd - vielleicht können wir irgendwann doch nochmal zusammen fahren  - wenn ich ausreichend "geübt" hab - hab nämlich keine Lust mehr auf die Situation "alle warten unten auf das Mädchen".
War Mittwoch vor einer Woche allein am WS unterwegs und nach so langer Pause hab ich richtig gemerkt, was mir gefehlt hat........

Viele liebe Grüße 
Caro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fretchen (24. März 2007)

Sehr coole Fotos habt ihr so


----------



## oldrizzo (25. März 2007)

hallo caro,

es freut mich ausserordentlich von dir / euch zu lesen... ihr legt ein tempo vor beim bauen, wahnsinn. aber um so besser. der sommer kommt, ich kann ihn schon riechen. es würde mich freuen, mal wieder mit euch radeln zu gehen. unterziehe mein bike gerade mal wieder einem gewichtstuning (das ziel sind 16,9 kg) und damit fliege ich dann die berge hoch.  ich kann euch ja, wenn ich fahre, mal per pm anstubsen?! was haltet ihr davon?

lg

vom bernd


----------



## Mork vom Ork (25. März 2007)

Mal ein kleiner Beitrag von mir zu Aufrechterhaltung des Threads:
Es war mal wieder nett am Winterstein,
schöner Tiefenmodder mit reichlich Pferdeäpfeln.
Man traf auch andere Steinreiter,die  ansonsten vermehrt auf den 4x Pisten unterwegs sind.
Mittlerweile geht es etwas leichter bergauf,da mein
fahrbarer Untersatz inzwischen eine Diät hinter sich hat,
im Gegensatz zu mir.
Wenigstens bewege ich mich damit unter den magischen 20kg.
Ursprünglich waren es mal 25,9kg.
Rizzos Bestmarke für eine Heavy Duty Freerider werde ich wohl nie
erreichen,ausser ich tausche den Rahmen aus.
Ich hoffe es wird trockener,damit man öfter ausfahren kann.


----------



## Fretchen (26. März 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hallo caro,
> 
> es freut mich ausserordentlich von dir / euch zu lesen... ihr legt ein tempo vor beim bauen, wahnsinn. aber um so besser. der sommer kommt, ich kann ihn schon riechen. es würde mich freuen, mal wieder mit euch radeln zu gehen. unterziehe mein bike gerade mal wieder einem gewichtstuning (das ziel sind 16,9 kg) und damit fliege ich dann die berge hoch.  ich kann euch ja, wenn ich fahre, mal per pm anstubsen?! was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> ...



Das wäre schon ziemlich cool!!!

Ja, ja flink wie die Wiesel beim bauen......   Nein Quatsch, war und is echt anstrengend und stressig um was wir uns alles Gedanken machen müssen.....
Gut das meine Ausbildung erst am 25. Juni beginnt. Ich freu mich schon ziemlich arg doll drauf  Massieren kann ich seit meinem Praktikum schon ganz gut und der Rest kann dann folgen.

Wir würden uns freuen dich wieder in voller Aktion zu sehen.

Liebe Grüße
Caro


----------



## oldrizzo (26. März 2007)

deswegen bauen wir ja nicht. ach ja und weil ein bisserl das kleingeld fehlt (einer von uns in der familie steckt immer alles ins bike....).

ich nehme an, ihr favorisiert die wochenenden zum biken? die nächsten beiden bin ich schon verbucht sozusagen. 

aber ich fahre auch unter der woche, dann aber spontan nach wetter- und auftragslage.



daher also: bis bald

lg


----------



## Fretchen (26. März 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> deswegen bauen wir ja nicht. ach ja und weil ein bisserl das kleingeld fehlt (einer von uns in der familie steckt immer alles ins bike....).
> 
> ich nehme an, ihr favorisiert die wochenenden zum biken? die nächsten beiden bin ich schon verbucht sozusagen.
> 
> ...




Wie siehts bei dir Donnerstag aus  (Seb hat noch Urlaub)


----------



## oldrizzo (27. März 2007)

hi,

diese woche ist bei mir dicht, da habe ich kaum lÃ¼cken im kalender. das meinte ich mit âspontan nach wetter und auftragslage".


----------



## WODAN (5. April 2007)

Guden!

Hoffe langsam erwachen wieder alle aus dem Winterschlaf?
Wie ist die Lage am Winterstein?

Grüße aus Germantown (Milwaukee)


----------



## Woodtrecker (5. April 2007)

Sonne, fast 20°C


----------



## WODAN (5. April 2007)

Woodtrecker schrieb:


> Sonne, fast 20°C



Wow! Ein Glück bin ich Morgen wieder in der Wetterau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (5. April 2007)

Woodtrecker schrieb:


> Sonne, fast 20°C




Übrigens Willkommen hier im Winterstein-Forum, Woodtrecker!


----------



## oldrizzo (5. April 2007)

naja, 20° ist übertrieben. heute mittag hatte es max. 15.... mach das du heimkommst wodan, es ist ostern!



bin auch schon wieder fast weg... bist du am ostermontag im land? evtl. trifft am samstag deine ware bei mir ein. es gab lieferschwierigkeiten und meine lenker-vorbau-kombi habe ich storniert, weil der lenker nicht lieferbar war. das ärgert mich ziemlich... habe mich schon so drauf gefreut endlich den tudasnicht vorbau und lenker zu entsorgen. aber ich kann es nicht ändern. 

meld dich mal, per mail oder so. das notebook verreist mit!


----------



## WODAN (5. April 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> naja, 20° ist übertrieben. heute mittag hatte es max. 15.... mach das du heimkommst wodan, es ist ostern!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guden,

15° sind immer noch besser als -6° heute Morgen hier in Germantown.

Bin am Montag zuhause, auch hoffentlich die restlichen Tage bis zum 17.04. (letzter Arbeitstag in der alten Firma).

Gruß


----------



## dh-fabrikk (5. April 2007)

Nach der Digi-Anzeige im Pkw waren es heute 17°C und wolkenlos.
Die Trails sind zum grössten Teil abgetrocknet und ohne Schlammbewurf fahrbar.Der Schrenzertrail und der Hufeisentrail sind sogar staubtrocken
und extrem spassig wenn einem mit offenen Mündern stehenbleibende Wanderer dazu nötigen über Wurzelpassagen zu springen.
Bikepark und Co.müssen bis zum Urlaub warten.


----------



## Woodtrecker (5. April 2007)

;( jaja, stimmt...aber fast, hatte auch aufm Heimweg nur 16°C im Auto...war aber kaum Wind gegen gestern/vorgestern und daher angenehm.

Die zwanzig haben sie für morgen angesagt, vom Büro aus sahs aber schon heute so warm aus...und ich wäre auf jeden Fall gerne gefahren heute.

Aber morgen drehe ich auch jeden Fall ne Runde !

Danke fürs Willkommen, freue mich hier noch ein paar Wintersteiner zu treffen, ist seit 19 Jahren mein Hausberg...


----------



## WODAN (8. April 2007)

*Frohe Ostern!*


----------



## arkonis (9. April 2007)

Gude ihr Wintersteinler,
habe heute mal euren Berg befahren und mir ist dabei aufgefalen das da allerlei Gehölz und Gebälk auf den Wegen liegt.
Teilweise so viel das ein weiterkommen nur durch absteigen möglich war und die Äste sich ständig irgendwo am Rad verfangen hatten.
Das letzte mal war ich so vor einem Jahr dort und da war es definitiv nicht so schlimm.
Auch sind die durch Sturmschäden entstandene Beschädigungen doch auch in den anderen Gebieten schon längst beseitigt aber am Winterstein hatte ich den Eindruck das an einigen (vielen) Wegen bewußt das Gehölz auf den Weg gelegt wurde. Eigendlich ist es ein sehr schöner Berg mit super Trails, ist da mein Eindruck jetzt falsch oder sind da Räumungsmaßnahmen noch geplant?


----------



## dh-fabrikk (9. April 2007)

Das durch den "Supersturm" gefällte Gehölz wird leider bewusst auf den Trails liegen gelassen, zumindest in unteren Drittel der Trails die überhaupt noch irgendwie fahrbar sind.
Die grösste Schuld daran tragen 2 Vollpfosten die meinten dort Klein-British Columbia nach zu bauen.
Besser wird es wohl leider nicht mehr.


----------



## WODAN (12. April 2007)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:


> Das durch den "Supersturm" gefällte Gehölz wird leider bewusst auf den Trails liegen gelassen, zumindest in unteren Drittel der Trails die überhaupt noch irgendwie fahrbar sind.
> Die grösste Schuld daran tragen 2 Vollpfosten die meinten dort Klein-British Columbia nach zu bauen.
> Besser wird es wohl leider nicht mehr.



Guden nabend!

Zum Glück halten sich momentan die umgefallenen Bäume in Grenzen. Unser alter Spielplatz läßt sich aber trotzdem wieder fahren, auch wenn man nach dem letzten Sprung stark abbremsen muß.
Ansonsten finde ich den Zustand der Wege sehr gut!  
Pferdeweg macht auch wieder Spaß!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (13. April 2007)

schade ist, dass die zufahrt von oben zum alten spielplatz zugeforstet ist.... aber pferdeweg ist nett... aber der untere teil ist die reinste rüttelpiste.


----------



## Woodtrecker (13. April 2007)

Es wird immer besser, ich sehe sie regelmäßig weiter aufräumen, momentan v.a. an der neuen"Kuhkopfschneise".


----------



## Turm (13. April 2007)

Den Weg der oben vom Holzturm relativ gerade vom Holzturn richtung Ockstadt Panzerstraße geht, haben sie im oberen Teil auch noch schön verwüstet. Der untere Teil war zwar schon länger mit Bäumen zu aber den oberen Teil konnte man noch sehr schön fahren.


----------



## WODAN (17. April 2007)

Moin, moin,

wie ist denn der momentane Zustand des Limes? Fahrbar oder schon zugewachsen?  

Gruß


----------



## dh-fabrikk (17. April 2007)

Na,da darf man doch nicht fahren. 

 
Vor 2 Wochen war da aber noch alles in Ordnung.
Hab ich so beim vorbeifahren gesehen


----------



## WODAN (18. April 2007)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:


> Na,da darf man doch nicht fahren.
> 
> 
> Vor 2 Wochen war da aber noch alles in Ordnung.
> Hab ich so beim vorbeifahren gesehen



Wer redet denn von fahren?   Wollte meine neue Trendsportart ausprobieren: Nauthy walking (oder wie heißt das richtig?)  

War gestern kurz mal auf dem Winterstein, Trails sind wieder genial! Mich stören momentan auch nicht die paar umgefallenen Baumstämme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (22. April 2007)

Ist sonst niemand auf dem Winterstein unterwegs?

Momentaner Zustand der Trails ist wieder super! Habe mich gerade davon überzeugt


----------



## Mork vom Ork (23. April 2007)

Leider habe ich zu wenig Zeit,vielleicht klappt es ja mal Ende der Woche.


----------



## WODAN (28. April 2007)

In Winterberg ist die DH-Strecke auch in perfektem Zustand


----------



## Crazy Freerider (2. Mai 2007)

melde mich auch frisch aus winterberg zurück...
tjaaa leider ist die firma TREK doch nicht so prall. ist schon funny, reißt die bremsaufnahme beim bremsen ab und trek übernimmt keinerlei verantwortung. das einzige was sie dazu sagen konnten "wir konnten leider keinen von uns bedingten Produktions oder Verarbeitungsfehler feststellen". das geilste is ja es ist mir bereits zum zweiten mal an genau der gleichen stelle abgerissen. ein neues ausfallende was rund 30 euro kostet habe ich auch nicht bekommen.

so musste mich mal kurz über so einen beschiss ausheulen  

wer ist wann in winterberg? wollen ein paar gruppen bilden also wer will die nächsten wochen mit? einfach mal sagen wann wer zeit hat!

lg


----------



## trailjo (4. Mai 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> ... Nauthy walking (oder wie heißt das richtig?)



"Nordic Talking" oder auf Deutsch "Kaffeeklatsch mit Stöcken-hinter-sich-herziehen"!

Außerdem, wer redet hier von verboten? Schließlich macht die Stadt Friedberg *offiziell MTB-Werbung mit dem Wintersteintrail*:
http://www.friedberg-hessen.de/0/50000/54000/bro2007/28-29 Mountain - Bike Treff.pdf


----------



## Woodtrecker (4. Mai 2007)

Der Limes ist noch fahrbar (wenn Du die Abfahrt Richtung Ziegenberg meinst). Aber wird wohl bald wieder dicht sein.
(Verbotsschilder habe ich übrigens keine gesehen).

Der oberer Limes Richtung Kapersburg ist fast trocken und abgesehen von ein paar Bäumen super fahrbar.

Der Marienkapellentrail ist traumhaft zu fahren.

Ansonsten immer weniger Bäume im weg v.a. die Richtung BN ! 

Keep on rolling !


----------



## oldrizzo (4. Mai 2007)

ich muss auch mal wieder rauf und mir ein bild machen, so unterschiedlich sind die aussagen, dass man nicht weiß, was man glauben soll.  habe gerade erzählt bekommen, am w-stein sei alles dicht! tststs!

abgesehen davon ist doch der kapellentrail immer traumhaft zu fahren.... vor allem bei sturzbachartigem regen hatte ich da schon viel spass.


----------



## Woodtrecker (4. Mai 2007)

Ich nehme Dich gerne mit Bernd, wann machstn Du heute Feierabend? Habe meinen uraltlieblingstrail (unterer Rotkreuzweg) wiederentdeckt und somit gehts mittlerweile fast nur auf Trail vom Kuhkopf bis zu den 3waldteichen )

Vielleicht hast Du das falsch verstanden, an der Kapersburg, da waren alle Dicht am Dienstag, das konnte ich sehen )


----------



## oldrizzo (4. Mai 2007)

der o-ton war: am winterstein ist aaaaallllles dicht (mit kurzem t)...

heut habe ich kein bike, hole es aber nachher (18.00 uhr) ab... bin also vor 19.30 nicht daheim.


----------



## Woodtrecker (4. Mai 2007)

kommt drauf an was für denjenigen "alles" ist )

denke ich komm hier auch nicht viel früher raus, soll ich dich abholen? du wohnst doch noch in bn am waldrand wo ich dich vor ********wievielenjahren mal besucht habe, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woodtrecker (4. Mai 2007)

hehe das ist ja süß mit den ******** für die Fäkalienausdrücke (mal sehen was der Filter dazu sagt)

Forumaltersfreigabe "ab 4 Jahren"


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Mai 2007)

gude,

gestern wieder mal oben gewesen. mei, ists da schön. es war schwer was los und am holzturmtrail waren abfahrten teilweise nur mit anstellen möglich...


----------



## Woodtrecker (7. Mai 2007)

Ab 17.00 war alles frei bis auf wenige (leicht orientierungsarme aber freundliche) Wanderer.

Aber unser Berg hat defintiv mal etwas Regen nötig...


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Mai 2007)

na, der ist ja jetzt zum glück da.


----------



## WODAN (10. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> na, der ist ja jetzt zum glück da.



Moin, moin !

Grüße aus Hamburg, oldrizzo!


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Mai 2007)

jeah, hi wodan.

freue mich schon auf den nächsten ritt... am sonntag ist grillen angesagt. schau doch mal ins rr-forum... dort wird besprochen, wie man die tage in w-berg gestaltet (ixs v. 18. - 20.05.)....


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Mai 2007)

der singletrack richtung tannenhof wird immer besser!


----------



## WODAN (14. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> der singletrack richtung tannenhof wird immer besser!



Hoffe das bleibt auch etwas länger bestehen.  

Vielleicht könne wir bei unserem nächsten Ritt die kleinen Ausbesserungsarbeiten durchführen die wir besprochen haben.

Hat Jemand Infos über die Demontage der Hindernissbahn des Amies???  

Hast eine Email wegen weiteren Details, oldrizzo!


----------



## Mork vom Ork (15. Mai 2007)

20 Jahre Motocross prägen einfach .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mork vom Ork (15. Mai 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Hoffe das bleibt auch etwas länger bestehen.
> 
> Vielleicht könne wir bei unserem nächsten Ritt die kleinen Ausbesserungsarbeiten durchführen die wir besprochen haben.
> 
> ...


 
Wer hat was demontiert?Bitte um Aufklärung!


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Mai 2007)

links und rechts der a-line sind einige bauwerke abgerissen worden, die seinerzeit bei manövern als deckung genutzt wurden. das werte ich mal als zeichen, dass sie sich wirklich zurück ziehen.


----------



## Woodtrecker (16. Mai 2007)

Ich meine es stand auch mal was in der WZ von wegen "offiziellem" Abschied usw.

Wollemers mal hoffen ) 

Endlich wieder mal Bäche ohne blau/grünen Schimmer weil die Panzer wieder mal Sprit/Öl/Gottweisswas verloren haben...


----------



## WODAN (30. Mai 2007)

Woodtrecker schrieb:


> Ich meine es stand auch mal was in der WZ von wegen "offiziellem" Abschied usw.
> 
> Wollemers mal hoffen )
> 
> Endlich wieder mal Bäche ohne blau/grünen Schimmer weil die Panzer wieder mal Sprit/Öl/Gottweisswas verloren haben...



Das mit dem Abzug hat nicht nur Vorteile.
Wahrscheinlich stirbt FB ohne die Kaserne komplett aus, aber dem kompletten Wintersteingebiet tut es auf jeden Fall gut


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Mai 2007)

abwarten... das sehe ich noch nicht. die gastronomie muss sich umstellen, der einzelhandel wird vom abzug aber kaum betroffen. interessieren würde mich, was mit dem kasernengelände passiert. und die zukunft des truppenübungsplatzes liegt auch im nebel. oder weiss das einer was?


----------



## arkonis (31. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> abwarten... das sehe ich noch nicht. die gastronomie muss sich umstellen, der einzelhandel wird vom abzug aber kaum betroffen. interessieren würde mich, was mit dem kasernengelände passiert. und die zukunft des truppenübungsplatzes liegt auch im nebel. oder weiss das einer was?



Allerdings da werden wohl einige in friedberg probleme bekommen.

Das Kasernengelände soll wohl in grossen Teilen abgerissen werden um so den verfall der Mieten vorzubeugen und die bildung eines Getho zu verhindern, stand mal im der wetterauer zeitung. Ein Teil sollte an sozial Schwache und Studenten gehen. 
Wahrscheinlich ist aber eher ein Abriss oder stillegung, die Kaseren sind von der Bausubstanz grottenschlecht und krankmachend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woodtrecker (31. Mai 2007)

Die Wohngebäude werden sicherlich abgerissen da die  den DiN Normen nicht entsprechen (und man es auch keinem zumuten kann da drin zu wohnen).

Ansonsten werden wir erstmal jede Menge Altlasten entsorgen müssen die die uns hinterlassen und dann wird es wohl eine Erweitertung des Industriegebiets Süd...das bringt am meisten Geld und mehr mittelfristig sicher mehr Arbeitsplätze als die Kaserne.

Zu den "Problemen"... m.E. werden ein paar kleinere Kneipen und Handyshops Probleme kriegen, ein paar weniger uralte Gebrauchtwagen verkauft werden und das Zentral zumachen...ich weiß nicht ob wir das vermissen werden...die Amis sind doch eh mehr in der Kaserne unterwegs gewesen und haben dort die billigen USD Preise genutzt...


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Mai 2007)

sehe ich ähnlich wie woodtrecker, um nicht zu sagen, genau so.... ich wüsste da den ein oder anderen handy-laden, um den es nicht schade wäre. was das zentral betrifft: es wäre schade, wenn es zu machen müsste, denn eigentlich ist der laden cool. sehr clubbig das ganze und ich könnte mir das gut vorstellen als location f. veranstaltungen ala kaktus, also kleinkunst, jazz, rock. und natürlich für die kids als disse....


----------



## Woodtrecker (31. Mai 2007)

Jo, sicher könnte man aus den Räumlichkeiten des Zentral was machen...von Musik/Disko bis hin zu Theater und Kino, eine größe über dem Kaktus, sowas gibts in der Gegend ja gar nicht...aber ich denke das wird erst laufen wenns denn nicht mehr "das Zentral" ist.

Weil da kann man ja gerade mal zum Monkey Jump hingehen ansonsten ist es viel zu *****


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Mai 2007)

eigentlich müsste man das alles kaufen... das central, das forsthaus etc...


----------



## WODAN (31. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> eigentlich müsste man das alles kaufen... das central, das forsthaus etc...



......und den Übungsplatz der Amies


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Mai 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> ......und den Übungsplatz der Amies



den müssen wir nicht kaufen... wir würden nur dafür sorge zu tragen haben, dass da keiner mehr mit dem auto hochfährt. dafür gibts dann die gute alte johannisbergbahn wieder, die die strecke mehrmals am tag abfährt. da das forsthaus zu einem bikers-inn würde (inkl. werkstatt etc.), wäre der rest realisierbar...


----------



## fUEL (31. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> den müssen wir nicht kaufen... wir würden nur dafür sorge zu tragen haben, dass da keiner mehr mit dem auto hochfährt. dafür gibts dann die gute alte johannisbergbahn wieder, die die strecke mehrmals am tag abfährt. da das forsthaus zu einem bikers-inn würde (inkl. werkstatt etc.), wäre der rest realisierbar...


 

aber statt der wirtsleut die truppe von coyote ugly, bitte.....!!!


----------



## Turm (31. Mai 2007)

Ich denke nicht, dass es so große Auswirkung auf die Gastronomie hat, wenn die Amerikaner abziehen. Die waren jetzt schon lang genug auf Auslandseinsätzen und das haben die Gastronomen etc. auch gut verkraftet. Natürlich verlassen auch ganze Familien Friedberg, aber Abends sah man sowieso nur "Soldaten" in den Kneipen.
Mich haben sie nie genervt und auf dem Winterstein erst recht nicht. Die Überzahl war nett (ein paar Randalierer gibts immer). Klar haben sie sich am Winterstein z.T wie Säue verhalten aber einschneidende Erlebnisse hatte ich mit ihnen nie.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (31. Mai 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> den müssen wir nicht kaufen... wir würden nur dafür sorge zu tragen haben, dass da keiner mehr mit dem auto hochfährt. dafür gibts dann die gute alte johannisbergbahn wieder, die die strecke mehrmals am tag abfährt. da das forsthaus zu einem bikers-inn würde (inkl. werkstatt etc.), wäre der rest realisierbar...


Warum haben die hat die Stadt die J-Bahn überhaupt eingemottet? 
Als Kinder sind wir da noch mitgefahren.Schade drum.Ich würde es als Bike Shuttle reaktivieren,wie von dir bereits vorgeschlagen .


----------



## WODAN (1. Juni 2007)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> Warum haben die hat die Stadt die J-Bahn überhaupt eingemottet?
> Als Kinder sind wir da noch mitgefahren.Schade drum.Ich würde es als Bike Shuttle reaktivieren,wie von dir bereits vorgeschlagen .



Ich dachte ja zuerst das die Bahn wieder bei der Landesgartenschau 2010 zum Einsatz kommt, aber anscheinend konzentriert man sich auf den Kurpark und das Goldsteinwäldchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (1. Juni 2007)

die bahn war in die jahre gekommen und wohl etwas marodiert. die unterhaltskosten zu hoch etc. es ist sehr schade um das bähnchen, das war ein stück bad nauheim und gehört dazu, wie der ebbelwoi express zu frankfurt gehört. 

@ fuel: coyote ugly: mal ehrlich... würdest du von da noch weiterfahren, wenn da entsprechendes personal, knapp bekleidet auf der theke tanzend a-saft-schorle ausgeben würde?


----------



## WODAN (1. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> die bahn war in die jahre gekommen und wohl etwas marodiert. die unterhaltskosten zu hoch etc. es ist sehr schade um das bähnchen, das war ein stück bad nauheim und gehört dazu, wie der ebbelwoi express zu frankfurt gehört.
> 
> @ fuel: coyote ugly: mal ehrlich... würdest du von da noch weiterfahren, wenn da entsprechendes personal, knapp bekleidet auf der theke tanzend a-saft-schorle ausgeben würde?



Du sollst doch etwas Schaffen!


----------



## oldrizzo (1. Juni 2007)

bin doch dabei....


----------



## WODAN (1. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> bin doch dabei....



Von wegen, ständig im Forum und am Emails schreiben  

Wird mal Zeit das wieder etwas Leben hier im Forum ist, wenn auch nur größtenteils Spam


----------



## oldrizzo (1. Juni 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Von wegen, ständig im Forum und am Emails schreiben
> 
> Wird mal Zeit das wieder etwas Leben hier im Forum ist, wenn auch nur größtenteils Spam



du siehst das falsch.. in der zwischenzeit habe ich eine präsentation fertig gemacht, einen kunden empfangen und texte einfliessen lassen. jetzt gehe ich was essen, hole mir parallel neuen jobs ab und dann ziehe ich mir meine freizeitkleidung an, schwinge mich aufs rad und wenn du dann nicht pünktlich am hk bist, dann gibt auf die ohren.


----------



## WODAN (1. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> du siehst das falsch.. in der zwischenzeit habe ich eine präsentation fertig gemacht, einen kunden empfangen und texte einfliessen lassen. jetzt gehe ich was essen, hole mir parallel neuen jobs ab und dann ziehe ich mir meine freizeitkleidung an, schwinge mich aufs rad und wenn du dann nicht pünktlich am hk bist, dann gibt auf die ohren.



Ich bin artig Papi  

Bis gleich


----------



## Mork vom Ork (2. Juni 2007)

Aha ,die Männers haben wieder viel Zeit zum Freireiten 

 ....Neid.


----------



## dh-fabrikk (2. Juni 2007)

Dito


----------



## WODAN (3. Juni 2007)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> Aha ,die Männers haben wieder viel Zeit zum Freireiten
> 
> ....Neid.



Jawohl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (4. Juni 2007)

na jungs, was ist.... gefahren werden muss. ich hab heute einen laden im nachbarort besucht. der war voller motivierter biker ohne bikes.... traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## dh-fabrikk (8. Juni 2007)

Jetzt wieder zu 100% motiviert....mit Bike.


----------



## WODAN (9. Juni 2007)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:


> Jetzt wieder zu 100% motiviert....mit Bike.



Glückwunsch, schönes Bike!


----------



## WODAN (9. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> na jungs, was ist.... gefahren werden muss. ich hab heute einen laden im nachbarort besucht. der war voller motivierter biker ohne bikes.... traurig, aber wahr.



Sonntag?


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Juni 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Sonntag?



fuss kaputt!


----------



## WODAN (9. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> fuss kaputt!



dann gute Besserung, alter Mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2007)

HaiHai,
wie geht es denn der Bikergeneration rund um den WS?  
Bin gestern mal locker rund um den Johannisberg unterwegs gewesen und alle Achtung! Plötzlich sind die Trails wieder attraktiver geworden. Auch neben den Wegen sah ich plötzlich kleine reizvolle Elemente. Sind echt gute Ideen gewesen, weiss nicht wer sich da Zeit genommen hat, aber meinen Respekt  
Finde es immer wieder schön solche Entdeckungen zu machen, denn so habe ich wenigstens noch das Gefühl, dass ich nicht alleine bin im Wald. 

nette Grüße stoner


----------



## oldrizzo (12. Juni 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> HaiHai,
> wie geht es denn der Bikergeneration rund um den WS?
> Bin gestern mal locker rund um den Johannisberg unterwegs gewesen und alle Achtung! Plötzlich sind die Trails wieder attraktiver geworden. Auch neben den Wegen sah ich plötzlich kleine reizvolle Elemente. Sind echt gute Ideen gewesen, weiss nicht wer sich da Zeit genommen hat, aber meinen Respekt
> Finde es immer wieder schön solche Entdeckungen zu machen, denn so habe ich wenigstens noch das Gefühl, dass ich nicht alleine bin im Wald.
> ...



du bist einfach zu schnell. wenn du, wie üblich, mit highspeed durch den wald kesselst, siehst du uns lahmen säcke eben nicht. 

 

rund um den turm gibt es ein paar sachen, das stimmt.  es gibt viele neue mtb'ler und täglich kommen welche dazu. vllt. sollte man doch mal über einen verein nachdenken.


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2007)

@oldrizzo:

Das mit dem Verein habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Es ist eine Schande, dass es rund um den Winterstein soviele motivierte Radsportler/Biker gibt, aber keinen richtigen Verein. 
Aus diesem Grund war ich zusammen mit einem Freund erst vor kurzem beim Bürgerneister Keller. Er lud uns unter anderem ein, da wir die Teamwertung beim Henninger mit dem Namen ,,Team Friedberg" gerockt haben. Natürlich war das der günstigste Moment ihm von der Vereinsidee mitzuteilen. 
Da es schon einmal ein großes Thema war, doch wieder eingestaubt ist, wird sich da bald etwas tun. Die größte Hürde sei es, einen Trainer/Verantwortlichen für den Verein zu finden. Um das Problem kümmere ich mich derzeit, denn bereits 2008 will ich für das offiziele ,,Team Friedberg" starten. Mit Vereinslizens versteht sich  
4 Teamtrikots (powered by bike-o-bello) bekommen wir spätestens bis zum nächsten Henninger-Rennen. Das wurde schon geklärt. Im Herbst hat der ,,Keller & Friends" eine einwöchige Alpenüberquerung mit dem RR vor. Das wäre schon mal ein guter Anfang zur Organisation des Vereines. Zusammen mit meinem Kumpel sind wir dort auch dabei  

nette Grüße stoner


----------



## oldrizzo (12. Juni 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @oldrizzo:
> 
> Das mit dem Verein habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Es ist eine Schande, dass es rund um den Winterstein soviele motivierte Radsportler/Biker gibt, aber keinen richtigen Verein.
> Aus diesem Grund war ich zusammen mit einem Freund erst vor kurzem beim Bürgerneister Keller. Er lud uns unter anderem ein, da wir die Teamwertung beim Henninger mit dem Namen ,,Team Friedberg" gerockt haben. Natürlich war das der günstigste Moment ihm von der Vereinsidee mitzuteilen.
> ...



na, das sind ja töne. sehr gut... bei diesem alpen x würde ich gerne mitmachen, habe auch schon mit einem teilnehmenden biker gesprochen, aber das ist nichst für meine kondition und mein doch etwas schweres bike. das macht so einen alpen-x zwar mit, aber nicht auf der strasse gegen rr....  mr. keller müsste eigentlich wissen, dass es in fb einen biker gibt mit referenzen und der nötigen ausbildung, um so etwas zu starten. den kennst du auch.... aber einen verine können wir auch so gründen, solange sich ambitionierte biker finden, die bereit wären zeit und arbeit zu investieren. wichtig dabei ist es m.e. gemeinsam zu handeln.


----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2007)

Hi oldrizzo,
denke auch, dass man selbst einen Verein gründen kann. Wie du schon sagst, man braucht nur ambitionierte Biker mit einem Ziel vor Augen. Zusammen mit ein paar Freunden wollten wir schon einmal einen eigenen Verein gründen, nur scheiterte es daran, dass keiner von uns Volljährig war! Also ging dies in Vergessenheit. Jetzt, wo wir alle ü18 sind, stimmen die Kontakte nicht mehr richtig. 
Ich wäre sofort einer der ambitionierten Biker, der sich aktiv an der Gründung beteiligen würde. Immerhin ist es genau das, was mir sehr wichtig wäre .... ein Heimatsverein. 
Es wäre halt nur Vorteilhaft, wenn das mit dem Friedberger Verein klappen würde. Gibt doch nichts schöneres als die Stadt Friedberg als Unterstützer  

Man wird sehen, was geschieht!


----------



## oldrizzo (12. Juni 2007)

richtig, aber am turnverein friedberg scheiterte es das letzt mal. bzw. mahlen die mühlen langsam. es wäre toll, wenn sich so etwas beschleunigen liesse, zumal wir dann teil eines ganzen wären. na gut, das kann auch hinderlich sein, wenn der mutterverein die ziele nicht unterstützt (das sollte er nämlich), aber darum kann man sich später ja noch gedanken machen.  lass dir nicht zuviel zeit mit denken. im winter kann man die leute schlechter animieren als im sommer.


----------



## fUEL (13. Juni 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi oldrizzo,
> denke auch, dass man selbst einen Verein gründen kann. Wie du schon sagst, man braucht nur ambitionierte Biker mit einem Ziel vor Augen. Zusammen mit ein paar Freunden wollten wir schon einmal einen eigenen Verein gründen, nur scheiterte es daran, dass keiner von uns Volljährig war! Also ging dies in Vergessenheit. Jetzt, wo wir alle ü18 sind, stimmen die Kontakte nicht mehr richtig.
> Ich wäre sofort einer der ambitionierten Biker, der sich aktiv an der Gründung beteiligen würde. Immerhin ist es genau das, was mir sehr wichtig wäre .... ein Heimatsverein.
> Es wäre halt nur Vorteilhaft, wenn das mit dem Friedberger Verein klappen würde. Gibt doch nichts schöneres als die Stadt Friedberg als Unterstützer
> ...


 
Hi, Matthias, nenn das Kind doch besser wetterau oder so dann hast Du einen größeren Fundus, auch wenn Friedberg als Location Deine Wahl bleibt für den Vereinssitz.

Beim 24 Stunden Rennen war es super lustig. Wie sieht es mit dir aus für next jahr?????
gruß frank


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Juni 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi, Matthias, nenn das Kind doch besser wetterau oder so dann hast Du einen größeren Fundus, auch wenn Friedberg als Location Deine Wahl bleibt für den Vereinssitz....



oder mtb bad nauheim / friedberg, wo sich doch herr keller im rahmen einer ansprache über die notwendigkeit der kooperation beider städte ausgelassen hat.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2007)

Hi fuel,

lange nicht mehr gesehen. Alles klar bei dir?   Ein 24h Rennen reizt mich schon seit langem, da ich auch mal an einem 24h Lauf beteiligt war. Wäre also eine Überlegung wert.
Der Vereinsname kann in so fern nicht als Wetterau bezeichnet werden, da es keinen Sinn ergeben würde. Es gibt in der Wetterau genügend ,,Alt-Herren" und Rennvereine, daher bietet sich der Name Friedberg/Bad Nauheim eher an. Unser Bürgermeister ist selbst aktiver Rennradler und denke er will auf jeden Fall den Namen seiner Stadt im Vereinsnamen wiederfinden. 
Immerhin sponsert er mir und 3 Freunden bereits Trikots mit der Aufschrift ,,Team Friedberg". Die Zielgruppen des möglichen Vereines befinden sich auch in Friedberg und Bad Nauheimer Umgebung.
Unser Ziel mit einem Verein ist auch, dass wir unsere Städtchen bekannt machen wollen für eine aktive Radsportgegend. So würden wir mit einem Wetterauer Verein wenig Aufsehen für FB oder BN erregen.  

gruß stoner


----------



## fUEL (14. Juni 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi fuel,
> 
> lange nicht mehr gesehen. Alles klar bei dir?  Ein 24h Rennen reizt mich schon seit langem, da ich auch mal an einem 24h Lauf beteiligt war. Wäre also eine Überlegung wert.
> Der Vereinsname kann in so fern nicht als Wetterau bezeichnet werden, da es keinen Sinn ergeben würde. Es gibt in der Wetterau genügend ,,Alt-Herren" und Rennvereine, daher bietet sich der Name Friedberg/Bad Nauheim eher an. Unser Bürgermeister ist selbst aktiver Rennradler und denke er will auf jeden Fall den Namen seiner Stadt im Vereinsnamen wiederfinden.
> ...


 
Ihr macht das schon richtig. good trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (14. Juni 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ...
> Immerhin sponsert er mir und 3 Freunden bereits Trikots mit der Aufschrift ,,Team Friedberg"....



abgesehen davon das 4 trikots nicht die welt kosten eine nette geste.


----------



## WODAN (14. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> abgesehen davon das 4 trikots nicht die welt kosten eine nette geste.



Das Wort "Geste" gefällt mir in diesem Zusammenhang sehr gut


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> abgesehen davon das 4 trikots nicht die welt kosten eine nette geste.



aber immerhin    das zeigt doch schon etwas Interesse


----------



## WODAN (17. Juni 2007)

Aktueller Bericht WS:
Wetter genial, Trails perfekt, kaum Wanderer heute unterwegs!


----------



## dh-fabrikk (18. Juni 2007)

Ja,kann ich nur bestätigen.
Macht auch wieder mal Spass mit einem Bike die Berge hochzufahren. 
Wann warst du denn unterwegs?
















WODAN schrieb:


> Aktueller Bericht WS:
> Wetter genial, Trails perfekt, kaum Wanderer heute unterwegs!


----------



## WODAN (18. Juni 2007)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:


> Ja,kann ich nur bestätigen.
> Macht auch wieder mal Spass mit einem Bike die Berge hochzufahren.
> Wann warst du denn unterwegs?



Guden,
von 11-13:30 Uhr 
MfG


----------



## dh-fabrikk (18. Juni 2007)

Ah ja,da sind wir gerade losgefahren.
Mal schauen ich denke ich werde morgen noch mal hoch fahren.
Scheinbar ist so ne schöne Singletrailtour auch nix mehr für die jungen Kerl´s,
denn dort treffen sich nur die "alten Hasen"


----------



## dh-fabrikk (18. Juni 2007)

Ah ja,da sind wir gerade losgefahren.
Mal schauen ich denke ich werde morgen noch mal hoch fahren.
Scheinbar ist so ne schöne Singletrailtour auch nix mehr für die jungen Kerl´s,
denn dort treffen sich nur noch die "alten Hasen"[/QUOTE]


----------



## dh-fabrikk (18. Juni 2007)

Das ist wahrscheinlich auch die letzte Saison für mich und Anhang am Winterstein.Ab Oktober werden unsere Streifzüge dann durch das Giessener
bzw. Licher Umland gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (18. Juni 2007)

was treibt ihr euch denn hier rum, ihr alten säcke? nix zu tun oder was?


----------



## WODAN (18. Juni 2007)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:


> Das ist wahrscheinlich auch die letzte Saison für mich und Anhang am Winterstein.Ab Oktober werden unsere Streifzüge dann durch das Giessener
> bzw. Licher Umland gehen.



Ihr zieht um?


----------



## WODAN (18. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> was treibt ihr euch denn hier rum, ihr alten säcke? nix zu tun oder was?



Nö  
War schon am überlegen ob ich eine kleine Runde drehen soll


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Juni 2007)

sausack... ich schaue nachher mal bei mr. bikenology vorbei, kefü gucken! so gegen 16.30 uhr. rollen geht übrigens schon, fuss belasten beim fahren ist noch nicht so schlau.


----------



## dh-fabrikk (18. Juni 2007)

Ja,quasi ins Eigenheim.
Wir zahlen dort nur die Umlagen und haben aber 120 QM WFL inkl.Wintergarten,Carport,große Garage mit Werkbank usw.
Dort gibts aber auch sehr schöne Locations zum fahren.
Schiffenberg(ca 10Min) Ehemaliges Militärgelände(15Min) und natürlich den Pendant zum Winterstein(Dünsberg)








WODAN schrieb:


> Ihr zieht um?


----------



## dh-fabrikk (18. Juni 2007)

Arbeitsbeginn 4.30 Feierabend 12.30= Viel Zeit zum Biken



oldrizzo schrieb:


> was treibt ihr euch denn hier rum, ihr alten säcke? nix zu tun oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh-fabrikk (18. Juni 2007)

Ei dann schaue ich mal beim Cheffe vorbei.
Was solls werden? MRP Long Range Patrol oder ne Truvativ Schaltführung?



oldrizzo schrieb:


> sausack... ich schaue nachher mal bei mr. bikenology vorbei, kefü gucken! so gegen 16.30 uhr. rollen geht übrigens schon, fuss belasten beim fahren ist noch nicht so schlau.


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Juni 2007)

truvativ zum schalde... bis gleich!


----------



## WODAN (21. Juni 2007)

Und die Wetterau versinkt im Regen


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Juni 2007)

heute morgen wars doch schön.... nochmal im bettchen rumgedreht und dem regen gelauscht. und nachher hole ich meine kurbel und die kefü. und dann muss ich das alles an radl basteln. das wird wieder ein schöner mist werden. mr. twolefthands am schrauben!


----------



## WODAN (21. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> heute morgen wars doch schön.... nochmal im bettchen rumgedreht und dem regen gelauscht. und nachher hole ich meine kurbel und die kefü. und dann muss ich das alles an radl basteln. das wird wieder ein schöner mist werden. mr. twolefthands am schrauben!



kannst zu mir kommen und ich helfe Dir.


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Juni 2007)

danke! das angebot nehme ich gerne an. aber ich warte noch auf das wochenende. evtl. kommt die vorbau/lenker kombi noch (habe jetzt direkt bei syntace bestellt, der andere laden bekommts gerade nicht so auf die reihe), sowie der neue lrs. dann lohnt sich die bastelei auf jeden fall.

edit: ha, gerade mit syntace telefoniert. die sachen sind tatsächlich schon unterwegs.... sollten morgen kommen. der lrs auch vllt. morgen, samstag oder montag. ich bin ja so gespannt.


----------



## WODAN (21. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> danke! das angebot nehme ich gerne an. aber ich warte noch auf das wochenende. evtl. kommt die vorbau/lenker kombi noch (habe jetzt direkt bei syntace bestellt, der andere laden bekommts gerade nicht so auf die reihe), sowie der neue lrs. dann lohnt sich die bastelei auf jeden fall.
> 
> edit: ha, gerade mit syntace telefoniert. die sachen sind tatsächlich schon unterwegs.... sollten morgen kommen. der lrs auch vllt. morgen, samstag oder montag. ich bin ja so gespannt.



Dann schaun mer ma näxt Woch


----------



## WODAN (26. Juni 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> danke! das angebot nehme ich gerne an. aber ich warte noch auf das wochenende. evtl. kommt die vorbau/lenker kombi noch (habe jetzt direkt bei syntace bestellt, der andere laden bekommts gerade nicht so auf die reihe), sowie der neue lrs. dann lohnt sich die bastelei auf jeden fall.
> 
> edit: ha, gerade mit syntace telefoniert. die sachen sind tatsächlich schon unterwegs.... sollten morgen kommen. der lrs auch vllt. morgen, samstag oder montag. ich bin ja so gespannt.



Moin alter Mann!
Bin heute wahrscheinlich den ganzen Tag zuhause (Homeoffice), kannst Dich ja mal melden wenn Du Lust zum Schrauben hast.
Gruß
B2


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Juni 2007)

kuhl, es ist auch alles da. was noch fehlt ist die neue kassette. die werde ich mir dann später am tag holen.


----------



## WODAN (29. Juni 2007)

Moin Ihr Siebenschläfer!

Jemand Lust auf eine kleine entspannte Runde am We?  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. Juni 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Siebenschläfer!
> 
> Jemand Lust auf eine kleine entspannte Runde am We?
> 
> Gruß



Wenns denn der Sonntag sein sollte, würde ich mich gerne anschließen  
Bin auch ein braver CC'ler


----------



## WODAN (29. Juni 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wenns denn der Sonntag sein sollte, würde ich mich gerne anschließen
> Bin auch ein braver CC'ler



Wenn Du Dir noch 8kg an Dein Bike hängst, damit wir gleich schwere Bikes haben!


----------



## dh-fabrikk (29. Juni 2007)

Und wann?
Mein Bike ist noch vom letzten Samstag total verkrustet  









WODAN schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Siebenschläfer!
> 
> Jemand Lust auf eine kleine entspannte Runde am We?
> 
> Gruß


----------



## WODAN (29. Juni 2007)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:


> Und wann?
> Mein Bike ist noch vom letzten Samstag total verkrustet



Normalerweise paßt es bei mir immer Sonntag Morgens recht gut.


----------



## dh-fabrikk (30. Juni 2007)

Würde mir auch passen,wenn ich nicht gerade in Roßbach administrativen
Tätigkeiten nachgehen würde.
Schade 





WODAN schrieb:


> Normalerweise paßt es bei mir immer Sonntag Morgens recht gut.


----------



## WODAN (30. Juni 2007)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:


> Würde mir auch passen,wenn ich nicht gerade in Roßbach administrativen
> Tätigkeiten nachgehen würde.
> Schade



Schade, schade  
Aber irgendwie muß man sich eben die Brötchen verdienen. Ab 01.09. werde ich auch mal öfters am We arbeiten müssen


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juni 2007)

Hi Leutz,
wer würde denn morgen mitbiken? Wie siehts bei dir aus oldrizzo? Wenn sich noch welche melden, dann bin ich dabei   Das mit den 8kg wird schwer .... habe aber schon extra schwere Laufräder, damit ich mich mehr anstrengen muss im Training  
Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen CC'lern verstehe ich noch den Unterschied zwischen Training, Race und Touring  

gruß stoner


----------



## dh-fabrikk (30. Juni 2007)

Extra schwere Laufräder?
 Also Sun Double Wides mit DH Schläuchen und 3" Gazzas 









[email protected] schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> wer würde denn morgen mitbiken? Wie siehts bei dir aus oldrizzo? Wenn sich noch welche melden, dann bin ich dabei   Das mit den 8kg wird schwer .... habe aber schon extra schwere Laufräder, damit ich mich mehr anstrengen muss im Training
> Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen CC'lern verstehe ich noch den Unterschied zwischen Training, Race und Touring
> 
> gruß stoner


----------



## Mork vom Ork (30. Juni 2007)

..das kann man auch noch toppen,Klebegewichte aus dem Automobilbereich wirken Wunder..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (1. Juli 2007)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> ..das kann man auch noch toppen,Klebegewichte aus dem Automobilbereich wirken Wunder..



Oje, vielleicht sollte ich die Auswuchtgewichte mal bei mir rausnehmen  

Übrigens ist die A-Line wieder komplett von Bäumen befreit worden. Ist nur noch etwas schlammig auf allen Trails, machte aber trotzdem Spaß heute!  

Schönen Sonntag Euch allen!


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Juli 2007)

gude,

bei mir ist erstmal schicht mit biken bis august.


----------



## Turm (2. Juli 2007)

Der Weg/Trail vom Holzturm bis runter zur Panzerstraße Ockstadt ist auch wieder sehr gut fahrbar. Der ist jetzt viel schöner als früher.


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2007)

Turm schrieb:


> Der Weg/Trail vom Holzturm bis runter zur Panzerstraße Ockstadt ist auch wieder sehr gut fahrbar. Der ist jetzt viel schöner als früher.



Das stimmt, doch schade ist nur, dass man ihn nur zur Hälfte fahren kann. Auf halber Höhe zwischen Gasthaus und Holzturm muss man leider auf den "Fußgängerweg" zum Turm abknicken. Wenigstens bieten sich dort noch ein paar Sprünge an   Trotzdem war der alte, mit der späteren großen Hühnerleiter viel gailer! Da wurden sogar Wanderer und Co am wenigsten gestört und verschont von uns schlimmen Rasern.  

Was hat sich jetzt eigentlich mit deinem Bike getan? 

Gruß stoner


----------



## Mork vom Ork (2. Juli 2007)

Ein paar gezielte Schnitte und schon wäre der Classic Trail wieder frei.
Der Baum liegt schon 8 Jahre quer.

Und die Hühnerleiter war bisher das Beste Bauwerk am WS .


----------



## WODAN (3. Juli 2007)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> Ein paar gezielte Schnitte und schon wäre der Classic Trail wieder frei.
> Der Baum liegt schon 8 Jahre quer.
> 
> Und die Hühnerleiter war bisher das Beste Bauwerk am WS .



Ich biege sowieso immer vorher ab und fahre Richtung A-Line  

Grüße aus HH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (3. Juli 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> gude,
> 
> bei mir ist erstmal schicht mit biken bis august.



Dann alles Gute und schnelle Genesung!

Vielleicht mal am We ein Käffchen am Marktplatz? 

MfG


----------



## Turm (3. Juli 2007)

^^
Ich meinte eigentlich den direkten Weg von Ockstadt zum Turm. Wenn man von der Panzerstraße aus Richtung Ockstadt kommend hinter der Autobahnbrücke links den zweiten Schotterweg nimmt, geht doch ein Weg der jetzt auch lange Zeit dicht war, bis oben zum Turm. Der war doch auch eine Zeitlang ausgeschildert (zum Wintersteinturm)...Die Sperrung tat dem Weg richtig gut. Der wird immer mehr zum Trail.

Aber den Weg von dem ihr sprecht, müsste man auch mal wieder fahren können. Ich habe mit so einem Walker oben am Berg gesprochen und der sagt, wenn er beim Forstamt anruft, stößt er auch nur auf taube Ohren.

"Was hat sich jetzt eigentlich mit deinem Bike getan? "

Damit fährt der Dieb durch die Gegend .


----------



## oldrizzo (3. Juli 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Dann alles Gute und schnelle Genesung!
> 
> Vielleicht mal am We ein Käffchen am Marktplatz?
> 
> MfG



am we bin ich in mu und dann fahre ich trotzdem nach saalbach. ohne bike eben.


----------



## dh-fabrikk (3. Juli 2007)

@Old Rizzo

Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung und hoffe das wir noch einmal
vor unserem Abflug aus der alten "Heimat" zusammen die Trails
unsicher machen können.

Gruss


----------



## Mork vom Ork (3. Juli 2007)

Was heisst alte Heimat?


----------



## dh-fabrikk (3. Juli 2007)

"Wetterau"






Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> Was heisst alte Heimat?


----------



## Agende (4. Juli 2007)

Turm schrieb:


> Der Weg/Trail vom Holzturm bis runter zur Panzerstraße Ockstadt ist auch wieder sehr gut fahrbar. Der ist jetzt viel schöner als früher.



Guden!

habt Ihr die trails auf Karten irgendwo eingezeichnet?
wäre klasse 
Fahre seid kurzem auch aufm Winterstein und kenne mich da noch net so aus.

Wann seid Ihr immer unnerwegs? Kommt hier jemand aus OMÖ?

Pat


----------



## Mork vom Ork (4. Juli 2007)

Agende schrieb:


> Guden!
> 
> habt Ihr die trails auf Karten irgendwo eingezeichnet?
> wäre klasse
> ...


 
Schau doch einfach mal bei uns im Laden vorbei,da ist bestimmt der Eine oder Andere ,der dir die Trails mal zeigt.


----------



## Agende (5. Juli 2007)

Perfekt!  
Das mache ich... Bis die Tage


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Juli 2007)

so, ich mache mich mal auf in den bike-urlaub ohne bike... bis nächste woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (7. Juli 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> so, ich mache mich mal auf in den bike-urlaub ohne bike... bis nächste woche!



Dann trotzdem einen schönen Urlaub!

Habe übrigens meine digitale Bikewaage bekommen, nach Deinem Urlaub ist also "Tag der Wahrheit" angesagt. Mein Helius bringt es auf knapp 17,1 kg  

Gruß


----------



## habkeinnick (7. Juli 2007)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> Schau doch einfach mal bei uns im Laden vorbei,da ist bestimmt der Eine oder Andere ,der dir die Trails mal zeigt.



wann ist denn die beste zeit jemanden da anzutreffen? da ich wenn mit dem bike anreise  puh...da bin ich ja schon fertig bis es los geht


----------



## Mork vom Ork (7. Juli 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Dann trotzdem einen schönen Urlaub!
> 
> Habe übrigens meine digitale Bikewaage bekommen, nach Deinem Urlaub ist also "Tag der Wahrheit" angesagt. Mein Helius bringt es auf knapp 17,1 kg
> 
> Gruß


@wodan:
Poste mir mal die Bezugsquelle,meine jetzige hat sich die Woche verabschiedet.
Glückwunsch zum Helius, doch nicht so schwer wie angenommen(18kg).
@Rizzo
Gute Besserung und trotzdem viel Spass im Urlaub!
Bring mal ein paar schöne Bilder mit!


----------



## Mork vom Ork (7. Juli 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> wann ist denn die beste zeit jemanden da anzutreffen? da ich wenn mit dem bike anreise  puh...da bin ich ja schon fertig bis es los geht


Schreib mir doch mal eine Mail,vielleicht fahre ich mal selber oder kann was organisieren.


----------



## WODAN (7. Juli 2007)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> @wodan:
> Poste mir mal die Bezugsquelle,meine jetzige hat sich die Woche verabschiedet.
> Glückwunsch zum Helius, doch nicht so schwer wie angenommen(18kg).
> .....



Guden !

Habe mir eine günstige Waage bei Ebay geholt: SIEHE HIER

Für die 17kg habe ich ja auch Einiges gemacht am Bike (Kurbel/Dämpfer/Pedale/Lenker/Sattelstütze/Sattel....).
Aber mit 18kg würde es sich genauso genial fahren lassen  

Gruß

PS: Stichwort Federn (>Mail)


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Juli 2007)

heyho,

so in münchen sind wir schon. nach 4,5 stunden lockerer, entspannter fahrt. eben gabs abendessen, morgen wird getauft und gefeiert und am montag fahre ich dann weiter nach saalbach!

@ wodan: 17,1? klingt gut... hast du noch was geändert, oder im mir bekannten setup? ich bin schon schwer gespannt, was mein hobel auf die waage bringt nach der schlankheitskur... die kurbel müssen wir nochmal nachziehen, das sollten 12 - 15 nm sein und keine 10 - 12 wie ich behauptete.

ich wünsch euch was ihr lieben. haltet euch tapfer und unsere holy trails clean.

peace!


----------



## WODAN (7. Juli 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> heyho,
> 
> so in münchen sind wir schon. nach 4,5 stunden lockerer, entspannter fahrt. eben gabs abendessen, morgen wird getauft und gefeiert und am montag fahre ich dann weiter nach saalbach!
> 
> ...



Nichts mehr geändert, Sir!  
Können dann beim "offiziellem Wiegen vor dem Kampf" nochmal alle Schrauben nachziehen.

Ich drehe Morgen früh eine Runde auf dem Feldberg, JUHU  

Bis die Tage!

MfG


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Juli 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Nichts mehr geändert, Sir!  Ich drehe Morgen früh eine Runde auf dem Feldberg, JUHU



 

will auch radeln!


----------



## WODAN (7. Juli 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> will auch radeln!



Dann werde schnell wieder fit, dann gehts als erstes nach Winterberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mork vom Ork (8. Juli 2007)

Wie wars den auf dem Feldberg?

Ich habs nur auf unseren Hausberg geschafft.


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Juli 2007)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> Schreib mir doch mal eine Mail,vielleicht fahre ich mal selber oder kann was organisieren.



cool, muss nur mal schauen wann...da ich jetzt die nächsten wochen job technisch etwas mehr eingebunden bin und nur kurzfristig schauen kann wann ich aufs bike komme


----------



## WODAN (9. Juli 2007)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> Wie wars den auf dem Feldberg?
> 
> Ich habs nur auf unseren Hausberg geschafft.



Genial, von Friedrichsdorf über Saalburg/Sandplacken/Feldberg/Herzberg und wieder zurück. Waren um die 850 Hm


----------



## Fatal Error (10. Juli 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Waren um die 850 Hm



Moin,
mußte erstmal ne Nacht drüber schlafen und gucken ob ich Hallus habe...

Wodan --> 850HM ?!?!

Spontan fielen mir nur 3 Möglichkeiten ein:

1. den Nickname Wodan benutzt jetzt eine andere Person
2. EPO (benutzen ja die ganzen Asphaltschneider auch)
3. Elektromotor im Sitzrohr des Helius

Klär mich bitte auf Bernd    

Ich schraub meinen Höhenmesser demnächst an den Kinderwagen/Chariot...da kommt definitiv mehr zusammen als am BIKE.....aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt.

Gruss auch an die Chefin
Alex


----------



## WODAN (10. Juli 2007)

Wer waren Sie noch gleich???  
Ach so, der Harzer Tourenonkel mit dem Sparkassen Trikot und der Latex Hose    

Da mein Helius ja nur noch um die 17kg auf die Waage bringt, fliege ich gerade so die Berge hoch. Über bergab müssen wir uns ja nicht unterhalten, da hast Du ja sowieso nur die ersten 5 sec mein HInterrad gesehen bis ich dann weg war  

Wir packen es nochmal dieses Jahr zusammen zu biken!  

Grüße an Deine 2. Chefs!





Fatal Error schrieb:


> Moin,
> mußte erstmal ne Nacht drüber schlafen und gucken ob ich Hallus habe...
> 
> Wodan --> 850HM ?!?!
> ...


----------



## Fatal Error (10. Juli 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wir packen es nochmal dieses Jahr zusammen zu biken!



Ich nehm Dich beim Wort....

aber dann fahren wir mal in einem "richtigen Mitelgebirge"    

oder hier: http://www.alpinum-schulenberg.de/bike-alpinum/fotogalerie.html

Ist zwar net Todtnau/WInterberg, aber dafür keinerlei Wartezeiten und quasi vor der haustür....

Im Park werde ich Dich wahrscheinlich nicht mal 5 Sekunden von hinten sehen, aber so toll sieht dein Hinterteil ja auch net aus, daß man das länger anschauen müßte  



WODAN schrieb:


> mit dem Sparkassen Trikot


Das kannst Du vergessen, das war einmalig......Trails hoch und Asphaltstraßen runterfahren, paßt dann doch net zu meiner Vorstellung vom biken...

Bis dann
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spongebob. (11. Juli 2007)

dh-fabrikk schrieb:


> Biergarten,Steaks,Schnitzel..hört sich ganz nach meinem Geschmack an.
> 
> Und ja,ich hasse diesen Faschingsterror.Zu dem wohne ich noch in diesem MCC-tollwütigen Dorf. Ich mag dieses WallHalla Marsch,Römtömtöm und was weiss ich wenn reinlasse einfach nicht.


Hej,Sascha das du Ober-mörlen hasst ist mir echt neu und ein Tipp am rande beleidige meine Heimmat nicht Ps:Hier ist es Besser als hinter Mond zu ziehen damit möchte ich hier niemanden anschauen


----------



## WODAN (12. Juli 2007)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Ich nehm Dich beim Wort....
> 
> aber dann fahren wir mal in einem "richtigen Mitelgebirge"
> 
> ...



Müssen nur noch unsere Chefs zustimmen, denke das wird aber nicht so schwer.
Aber nun bringt Ihr erst einmal den bestimmten Tag hinter Euch und dann wir  
Und wenn es dann noch ein sonniges We dieses Jahr gibt, wird aus unserem Plan etwas


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Juli 2007)

back!!!


----------



## WODAN (13. Juli 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> back!!!



Guden Nabend!

Des is ja scheen


----------



## Mork vom Ork (13. Juli 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> back!!!


 
Klasse das du wieder da bist,
da könnte Ihr Agende mal mit auf Tour nehmen und ihm ein paar Trails zeigen.


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Juli 2007)

hab' noch sportverbot bin august.... dann gerne!


----------



## WODAN (15. Juli 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hab' noch sportverbot bin august.... dann gerne!



Und wer fährt mit mir nun auf den Winterstein oder Winterberg


----------



## Spongebob. (16. Juli 2007)

Wen es um den Stein geht dann war ich die letzten zwei Tage da oben


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Juli 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Und wer fährt mit mir nun auf den Winterstein oder Winterberg



frag mich mal, wie ich das finde....  ich werde die tage mit gaaaaanz leichtem biken anfangen, also heute. einfach nur geradeaus, gaaaaanz locker, keine steigungen oder trailige abfahrten.

das wird wohl gehen...


----------



## WODAN (17. Juli 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> frag mich mal, wie ich das finde....  ich werde die tage mit gaaaaanz leichtem biken anfangen, also heute. einfach nur geradeaus, gaaaaanz locker, keine steigungen oder trailige abfahrten.
> 
> das wird wohl gehen...


 ganz locker  
Bei knapp 35 Grad war es nicht so locker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (17. Juli 2007)

gell? komisch.... irgendwie war es warm! viel spass beim schaffe.


----------



## Spongebob. (17. Juli 2007)




----------



## WODAN (26. Juli 2007)

Sommerloch


----------



## Mork vom Ork (12. August 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Sommerloch


Jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Agende (20. August 2007)

Guden oldrizzo,

wieder mim Bike unterwegs?
Habe dich am Sonntag mittags am Marktplatz gesehen, kann das sein?
Fusion?

Gruß
Pat

Xing - Patrick von den Entdeckern


----------



## Mork vom Ork (20. August 2007)

Gude agende ,auch mal wieder da?


----------



## Agende (20. August 2007)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> Gude agende ,auch mal wieder da?



Jupp,

2 Wochen Urlaub gehabt, da auch noch krank und somit noch net mal biken können 

Aber jetzt bin ich wieder fit und muss die Tage wieder mal aufn Winterstein.

Wie siehts bei Dir aus? Alles im grünen Bereich?

Ist ja zurzeit nix im Forum los, woran liegts?

Wenn ich pünktlich heute von der Arbeit weg komme, komme ich nochmal bei dir reingeschneit.


----------



## oldrizzo (20. August 2007)

Agende schrieb:


> Guden oldrizzo,
> 
> wieder mim Bike unterwegs?
> Habe dich am Sonntag mittags am Marktplatz gesehen, kann das sein?
> ...



guden,

ja, das war dann wohl ich... ich habe mal getestet, was mein fuß unter belastung so macht.  da ich eigentlich urlaub habe, werde ich diese woche noch ein paar mal fahren gehen. kannst dich gerne auch mal anschliessen, wenn du zeit hast. 

es grüßt


----------



## Agende (21. August 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> guden,
> 
> ja, das war dann wohl ich... ich habe mal getestet, was mein fuß unter belastung so macht.  da ich eigentlich urlaub habe, werde ich diese woche noch ein paar mal fahren gehen. kannst dich gerne auch mal anschliessen, wenn du zeit hast.
> 
> es grüßt



Guden,

das hört sich gut an, muss mal schauen, wann ich die Woche zeit habe. dürfte wenn aber, erst so gegen kurz nach 18h sein, da ich leider kein Urlaub mehr habe 

Was macht dein Fuß, soweit wieder hergestellt? das de wieder richtig loslegen kannst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (26. August 2007)

ja grüss gott!

agende und ich waren heute bei bestem wetter rund um den w-stein unterwegs. gestartet im stadtwald bad nauheim, an der a-line vorbei, schön trailig zur kapersburg, von da zum kuhkopf und über den steinkopf und winterstein runter zur a-line. abfahrt über den tannenhoftrail und dann trennten sich unsere wege. meiner einer hat dann nochmal den pferdeweg aufgesucht.... nen schönen abend euch allen!


----------



## Agende (27. August 2007)

Guden @all,

jupp, war gestern ein schöner Ausritt 

Welchen Vorbau hast Du nochmal gemeint??

Muss meine Blokade des unfreiwilligen Überschlags überwinden 

In diesem Sinne!

Gruß
Agende


----------



## oldrizzo (27. August 2007)

von truvativ gibt das hussefelt set. das sollte reichen.


----------



## Agende (27. August 2007)

Danke für die Info 

Dann kann ja bei der nächsten session nix mehr schief gehen.


----------



## Maxxer028 (27. August 2007)

@ oldirzzo

Servus,

war schön dich heute im Wald getroffen zu haben. Hoffe die auffahrt zum Turm war nicht mehr allzu anstrengend. Hab mein Red Bull noch den Tannenhof-Trail und Pferdeweg runtergequält.

Falls du wieder mal auf Trail suche gehst oder Lust auf ne Tour hast, würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen...

Gruß Oliver


----------



## oldrizzo (31. August 2007)

tach maxxer,

die auffahrt zum turm habe ich noch durch ein paar singletrail schleifen ergÃ¤nzt, damit es nicht so langweilig wird. auf dem weg habe ich noch einige biker gesehen. mir scheint dass das vorletzte teilstÃ¼ck des holzturmtrails wieder fahrbar ist, ist mir aber wurscht, da die schleife zwar sehr hÃ¼bsch ist, aber letztlich ohne den ânaturdrop" im letzten teilstÃ¼ck keinen bock macht. ausserdem tapern da immer tapfere nordic wanker herum und sowas gibt *ironiemodus an* beim Ã¼berfahren hÃ¤sslich flecken am unterrohr, wer will das schon. *ironiemodus aus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxxer028 (31. August 2007)

Na das hört sich doch gut an.

Wundert mich eh das die Walker und Wandersleut den steilen Weg zum Turm laufen. Der Schotterweg außenrum lässt sich sicher angenehmer laufen. Dann käme man sich bergab auch nicht in die Quere. Aber ist leider nun mal der offiziell ausgeschilderte Weg. Aber passt schon.

Und Walker am Unterrohr bringen sicher nur bergab einen Vorteil, wenns um das Gewicht geht. Und dein Tretlager und die Schwinge sind ja eh rot  

Gruß Oliver


----------



## WODAN (6. September 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


>



Wetter ist momentan gut


----------



## oldrizzo (6. September 2007)

das geit so min jung.... aba zum fahrn langts wohl.


----------



## WODAN (6. September 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> das geit so min jung.... aba zum fahrn langts wohl.



Es lebe der Winterstein und seine Trails!


----------



## oldrizzo (6. September 2007)

ja, es war wieder tadellos... das wetter zwar nicht so auf unserer seite, aber dafür wars im wald hübsch leer....


----------



## WODAN (6. September 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ja, es war wieder tadellos... das wetter zwar nicht so auf unserer seite, aber dafür wars im wald hübsch leer....



Und Du warst auch in Deiner tollen Hose hübsch!


----------



## oldrizzo (7. September 2007)

ich stehe eben auf gemässigte farben... zurückhaltend wie ich bin!


----------



## Agende (7. September 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ich stehe eben auf gemässigte farben... zurückhaltend wie ich bin!



Braun ist und bleibt einfach deine Farbe!  

Werde wahrschweinlich Samstag oder Sonntag mein Glück im Wälche versuchen!

@Oldrizzo  -> werde micvh da spontan mal bei Dir melden, vielleicht findest Du ja etwas zeit neber deiner Arbeit fürs radeln


----------



## Agende (14. September 2007)

Guden!

Wär ist am WE wieder im Wäldchen unterwegs?
Das Wetter muss man ausnutzen!

@Oldrizzo - Wie schauts?

Gruß
PAt


----------



## Fretchen (6. Oktober 2007)

Na Rizzo  

Bin von Frank informiert worden du hättest mich mit einem "Gepiercten" gesehen...

Das war Dörk ein sehr netter Bekannter von uns und nebenbei unser Tattoowierer  
Er ist eine tolle Erscheinung und mindestens so fit auf dem Bike wie sympathisch. Und werkelt fleisig weiter an mir  

War an dem Vormittag schon mit Axel unterwegs und die Wanderer die mich zweimal gesehen haben wussten das wohl nicht einzuordnen  

Wiso hab ich dich nicht gesehen? Das geht doch nicht!

Ganz liebe Grüße von der Caro 
und natürlich auch von Seb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (6. Oktober 2007)

ich stand etwas abseits des wegs auf einem trail... habe erst den vorausfahrenden gesehen und dann einen rosa blitz. dich habe ich mehr oder weniger am bike erkannt, denn das gibt wohl nur einmal... war heute im âausland" biken und bin im sack und schleich mich mal ins bettchen...

ganz liebe grÃ¼Ãe an euch zwei!


----------



## Mork vom Ork (6. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ich stand etwas abseits des wegs auf einem trail... habe erst den vorausfahrenden gesehen und dann einen rosa blitz. dich habe ich mehr oder weniger am bike erkannt, denn das gibt wohl nur einmal... war heute im ausland" biken und bin im sack und schleich mich mal ins bettchen...
> 
> ganz liebe grüße an euch zwei!


 
Jo,dann mal ran den Blog. 
Schade das ich nicht dabei sein konnte.


----------



## WODAN (9. Oktober 2007)

Es geht vorran am Winterstein


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Es geht vorran am Winterstein



wann wird man denn mal eingeladen?


----------



## WODAN (9. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wann wird man denn mal eingeladen?



Klären wir am Freitag


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Oktober 2007)

hey jungs.... machen wir mal ein wetterau meeting. alle trails an einem tag. das werden aber ein paar hm.... mehr als man erwarten würde. ich stell' mal was zusammen.


----------



## habkeinnick (9. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hey jungs.... machen wir mal ein wetterau meeting. alle trails an einem tag. das werden aber ein paar hm.... mehr als man erwarten würde. ich stell' mal was zusammen.



gibts dann auch nen lift?


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> gibts dann auch nen lift?





Ja, gibts da nen Lift? Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hey jungs.... machen wir mal ein wetterau meeting. alle trails an einem tag. das werden aber ein paar hm.... mehr als man erwarten würde. ich stell' mal was zusammen.



Ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (9. Oktober 2007)

nen lift? seit ihr, wie soll ich sagen, weich? 

man könnte einen pkw shuttle organsieren... es gibt zig tolle trails, bergauf wie bergab, aber auch nicht alle unmittelbar nebeneinander.


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> nen lift? seit ihr, wie soll ich sagen, weich?
> 
> man könnte einen pkw shuttle organsieren... es gibt zig tolle trails, bergauf wie bergab, aber auch nicht alle unmittelbar nebeneinander.



Das mit dem Lift war evtl. nicht ganz so ernst gemeint


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Oktober 2007)

na, dann bin ich ja beruhigt... mal sehen, wie man die trails sinnvoll verknüpfen kann....


----------



## WODAN (9. Oktober 2007)

Lift?  
Wir fahren mal zusammen nach Winterberg, da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen


----------



## Maggo (9. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei



könnt mir u.u. auch gefallen. wäre ne möglichkeit den hkn mal wieder zu sehn!


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Oktober 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Lift?
> Wir fahren mal zusammen nach Winterberg, da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen



ohja... den wodan mal wieder von hinten sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (9. Oktober 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ohja... den wodan mal wieder von hinten sehen!



ich will ihn auch von hinten sehen


----------



## Fatal Error (10. Oktober 2007)

Moin Bernd und Bernd2,

mußte doch auch mal wieder ins alte Heimatforum schielen.

Was haltet Ihr von dieser Runde?
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.5816/Mountainbike.5816.html

Wodan kennt den Großteil der Trails ebenfalls.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## WODAN (10. Oktober 2007)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Moin Bernd und Bernd2,
> 
> mußte doch auch mal wieder ins alte Heimatforum schielen.
> 
> ...



Hi Alex,

wie wäre es wenn Ihr einfach früher nach BN im November kommt und Du bringst Dein BIke mit? Wir haben da schon Urlaub  

Alles weitere per Email  

Gruß


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Oktober 2007)

gude alex,

da hast du ja die meisten schönen trails zusammenbekommen. man könnte diese runde noch um den trail entlang des waldrandes von nieder mörlen erweitern, dann kommt man am golfplatz raus und hat noch ein paar kleine attraktionen.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Oktober 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Lift?
> Wir fahren mal zusammen nach Winterberg, da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen



*gg* och das wäre dann wie letzten sonntag...da haben sich auch vielle von mir getrennt


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Oktober 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das mit dem Lift war evtl. nicht ganz so ernst gemeint



das sagst du 



oldrizzo schrieb:


> na, dann bin ich ja beruhigt... mal sehen, wie man die trails sinnvoll verknüpfen kann....



lass dir nix von dem alten mann erzählen 



Maggo schrieb:


> könnt mir u.u. auch gefallen. wäre ne möglichkeit den hkn mal wieder zu sehn!



ich habe die hoffnung nicht aufgegeben vielleicht doch schon dich schneller zu sehen...stefan hat sich die hand verletzt. vielleicht wird er krank geschrieben


----------



## Maggo (11. Oktober 2007)

wünschen soll man sowas jemandem natürlich nicht, in diesem fall mach iich aber aus egoistischen gründen ne ausnahme.


----------



## habkeinnick (11. Oktober 2007)

Maggo schrieb:


> wünschen soll man sowas jemandem natürlich nicht, in diesem fall mach iich aber aus egoistischen gründen ne ausnahme.



hmm, stefan ist härter als gedacht  ist heute arbeiten gegangen...dann wirds wohl nix


----------



## WODAN (26. Oktober 2007)

Moin Ihr Schnarchnasen!
Bevor der Winterstein ins Vergessen gerät wird mal etwas unser Thread nach oben geschoben


----------



## Fretchen (4. November 2007)

Auch ohne was mit Springen am Hut zu haben, frag ich hier trotzdem auch mal, ob ich mich mal zum fahren (bei manchen hier wohl eher zum staunen  ) dazugesellen kann......
"Biker in Friedberg und Bad Nauheim" im Bike- und Single-Treff schläft ein....
Freue mich immer über pm!  

@Rizzo Ich hab fleißig geübt und bin nicht mehr ganz so piensig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (4. November 2007)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Auch ohne was mit Springen am Hut zu haben, frag ich hier trotzdem auch mal, ob ich mich mal zum fahren (bei manchen hier wohl eher zum staunen  ) dazugesellen kann......
> "Biker in Friedberg und Bad Nauheim" im Bike- und Single-Treff schläft ein....
> Freue mich immer über pm!
> 
> @Rizzo Ich hab fleißig geübt und bin nicht mehr ganz so piensig



Herzlich willkommen!
Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit bin ich noch im "Biker in Friedberg und Bad Nauheim"-Thread "gesteinigt worden.  


			
				fretchen schrieb:
			
		

> WODAN schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin aber nicht nachtragend und bin für alle Schandtaten zu haben


----------



## Fretchen (4. November 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen!
> Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit bin ich noch im "Biker in Friedberg und Bad Nauheim"-Thread "gesteinigt worden.
> 
> 
> Ich bin aber nicht nachtragend und bin für alle Schandtaten zu haben



Schnuffel ich für meinen Teil steinige keinen - ich bin nämlich lieb   (frag Rizzo!)
Es wäre nur eine Zeit und ein Treffpunkt von Vorteil wenn man plant zusammen zu fahren - dann kann man das probieren.....

Aber Schandtaten find ich schon mal gut *hähä*


----------



## WODAN (4. November 2007)

Fretchen schrieb:


> Schnuffel ich für meinen Teil steinige keinen - ich bin nämlich lieb   (frag Rizzo!)
> Es wäre nur eine Zeit und ein Treffpunkt von Vorteil wenn man plant zusammen zu fahren - dann kann man das probieren.....
> 
> Aber Schandtaten find ich schon mal gut *hähä*



Naja, vergessen wir den Vorfall!  

Vielleicht drehe ich am Mittwochmorgen mal eine Runde. Ist aber noch nicht 100%ig fest.


----------



## Fretchen (4. November 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Naja, vergessen wir den Vorfall!
> 
> Vielleicht drehe ich am Mittwochmorgen mal eine Runde. Ist aber noch nicht 100%ig fest.



Muss Mittwoch fast den ganzen Tag massieren.... 
Bin unter der Woche Mo-Do bis 16:00 und Fr bis 11:45 in Marburg......


----------



## oldrizzo (13. November 2007)

guten tag radfahrende gemeinde,

ich habe mich etwas rar gemacht und zur abwechslung mal wieder gearbeitet.  und als schönwetter biker (ja ich gestehe), ziehts mich ohnehin nicht so ins freie. zeit mal wieder den thread hier anzukurbeln. vllt. fühlt sich ja der ein oder andere mitlesende biker geneigt, sich hier zu verewigen. 

also, wie gehts euch wintersteinbezwinger?


----------



## Fretchen (13. November 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> guten tag radfahrende gemeinde,
> 
> ich habe mich etwas rar gemacht und zur abwechslung mal wieder gearbeitet.  und als schönwetter biker (ja ich gestehe), ziehts mich ohnehin nicht so ins freie. zeit mal wieder den thread hier anzukurbeln. vllt. fühlt sich ja der ein oder andere mitlesende biker geneigt, sich hier zu verewigen.
> 
> also, wie gehts euch wintersteinbezwinger?



Donnerstag in einer Woche is Anatomieprüfung  
wenigstens bin ich als erstes dran  - dann hab ich den ganzen Tag frei  und freu mich aufs evil cavies Konzert im Kaktus am Freitag und aufs Ärzte Konzert und auf Weihnachten und auf weniger Stress ......
Aber natürlich macht die Schule auch ein bisschen Spass - gestern in Bewegungserziehung haben wir Freistil-Ringen geübt, es ging natürlich fast so lange bis einer heult  
Das hat jetzt den rest wahrscheinlich null interessiert, aber ich wünsche allen in jedem Fall ein schönes und bikefreundliches WE....
Und Dir Rizzo noch viel Vergnügen beim arbeiten  
Ganz liebe Grüße 
von der Caro


----------



## WODAN (14. November 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> guten tag radfahrende gemeinde,
> 
> ich habe mich etwas rar gemacht und zur abwechslung mal wieder gearbeitet.  und als schönwetter biker (ja ich gestehe), ziehts mich ohnehin nicht so ins freie. zeit mal wieder den thread hier anzukurbeln. vllt. fühlt sich ja der ein oder andere mitlesende biker geneigt, sich hier zu verewigen.
> 
> also, wie gehts euch wintersteinbezwinger?



MUH


----------



## habkeinnick (14. November 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> guten tag radfahrende gemeinde,
> 
> ich habe mich etwas rar gemacht und zur abwechslung mal wieder gearbeitet.  und als schönwetter biker (ja ich gestehe), ziehts mich ohnehin nicht so ins freie. zeit mal wieder den thread hier anzukurbeln. vllt. fühlt sich ja der ein oder andere mitlesende biker geneigt, sich hier zu verewigen.
> 
> also, wie gehts euch wintersteinbezwinger?



ei dann bekommste von mir auch mal einpaar buchstaben getippt


----------



## oldrizzo (14. November 2007)

ich gehe jetzt hometrails besichtigen. auf, auf zur schlammschlacht!

jipppieh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mork vom Ork (14. November 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ich gehe jetzt hometrails besichtigen. auf, auf zur schlammschlacht!
> 
> jipppieh!


Ich hoffe du hattest Freude daran,ansonsten suhle ich mich und meine Bike gerne im Schlamm.
Leider habe ich momentan wenig Gelegenheit dazu.


----------



## oldrizzo (14. November 2007)

ja, war fein. hoch zum steinkopf und wieder unter. am pferdeweg im stadtwald ein kurzes tränchen aus dem auge gedrückt, dafür auf dem tannenhoftrail viel spass gehabt!


----------



## Mork vom Ork (14. November 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ja, war fein. hoch zum steinkopf und wieder unter. am pferdeweg im stadtwald ein kurzes tränchen aus dem auge gedrückt, dafür auf dem tannenhoftrail viel spass gehabt!


 
Vom Fahrtwind oder wieder mal eine neue Wegsperrung?


----------



## oldrizzo (15. November 2007)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> Vom Fahrtwind oder wieder mal eine neue Wegsperrung?



weder noch... mom. sind alle wege ziemlich frei und gut fahrbar. dafÃ¼r fehlt aber eine erderhebung die solange ich denken kann den pferdeweg zierte. habs erst gar nicht gemerkt als ich runterfuhr, aber auf einmal dachte ich: âmoment, hÃ¤tte eben nicht zumindest mal mein heck hochkommen mÃ¼ssen?â ich bremse, drehe mich um und sehe: nichts! der jump im oberen bereich des pferdewegs ist weg. und das ist schon ein bisschen traurig, wenn man bedenkt, wie lange es den schon gab.


----------



## oldrizzo (17. November 2007)

moin,

hurra, wochenende! nutzt die kalten tage und geht ein bisschen radeln.


----------



## WODAN (17. November 2007)

nabend,
ich mußte 3,50  in den Automaten für den Hochdruckreiniger werfen, dass ich meine Reifen und das Bike sauberbekomme  

Punkte eintragen nicht vergessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (17. November 2007)

mein bike ist noch schmutzig...


----------



## WODAN (17. November 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> mein bike ist noch schmutzig...



Viel Spaß beim Bürsten, der Schlamm ist verdammt hartnäckig!


----------



## oldrizzo (17. November 2007)

na dann lohnt es sich ja um so mehr. kann ich eigentlich extremes bikeputzen als alternativ sportart beim wp eintragen?


----------



## WODAN (17. November 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> na dann lohnt es sich ja um so mehr. kann ich eigentlich extremes bikeputzen als alternativ sportart beim wp eintragen?



Nur wenn ich "Nasbohren" angeben darf


----------



## Lucafabian (17. November 2007)




----------



## Geißbock__ (24. November 2007)

Hi! 
Bin recht neu im Wintersteingebiet. Erst so seit 2 Jahren unterwegs. Muss sagen, es gibt schon so richtig gute Singletrails hier oben. Finde auch nach 2 Jahren immer wieder was Neus! Ich denke mir aber immer wieder, welche krassen Jungs bauen sich hier Sprungschancen in der Nähe des Wintersteinhauses! 
Seit ihr das etwa?


----------



## oldrizzo (24. November 2007)

ich würde auch gern wissen, wer das ist!


----------



## WODAN (24. November 2007)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Hi!
> Bin recht neu im Wintersteingebiet. Erst so seit 2 Jahren unterwegs. Muss sagen, es gibt schon so richtig gute Singletrails hier oben. Finde auch nach 2 Jahren immer wieder was Neus! Ich denke mir aber immer wieder, welche krassen Jungs bauen sich hier Sprungschancen in der Nähe des Wintersteinhauses!
> Seit ihr das etwa?



Wir sind hier in einem öffentlichem Forum, was wohl die falsche Plattform für solche Unterhaltungen ist.


----------



## oldrizzo (24. November 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wir sind hier in einem öffentlichem Forum, was wohl die falsche Plattform für solche Unterhaltungen ist.



@ geißbock: zur erklärung. in der vergangenheit haben ähnliche hinweise in foren schon öfter dazu beigetragen, dass bauwerke rückgebaut wurden. daher halten sich alle etwas zurück, wenn es um konkrete streckenbeschreibungen geht.


----------



## Geißbock__ (24. November 2007)

Sorry! Wusste nicht, dass ich mit meiner blauäugigen Frage ein heißes Thema anspreche! Finde konstruktive Antworten immer freundlicher! Danke Oldrizzo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (24. November 2007)

kein thema! willkommen im forum und cu on trails!


----------



## WODAN (24. November 2007)

Danke mal wieder zur "Krisenentspannung", oldrizzo  

Ich bin eben der Meinung, dass man sich vorher erst ein wenig in einem Forum einliest, bevor man aufs Wilde losschreibt.....


----------



## oldrizzo (24. November 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Danke mal wieder zur "Krisenentspannung", oldrizzo
> 
> Ich bin eben der Meinung, dass man sich vorher erst ein wenig in einem Forum einliest, bevor man aufs Wilde losschreibt.....





good cop - bad cop!

 

bis heute abend!


----------



## WODAN (24. November 2007)

Du "good cop", ich "bad cop"?   

Kann ich mich leben


----------



## oldrizzo (24. November 2007)

gude,

ei war das schee am w-stein mit wodan.... a weng schlammig, aber das macht ja nichts. und jetzt duschen, damit ich fit für die party heute abend bin.


----------



## Agende (26. November 2007)

Guden oldrizzo,

langen icht mehr gesehen, wann bist de denn wieder mal unterwegs?
Bin am WE mal gefahren, ich muss sagen, 4 Wochen nicht aufm Bike, dann
gehts der Lunge und den Beinen nicht so gut 

Wollte nächstes WE evt. wieder aufn Berg, Jungs wie schauts aus?


----------



## Mork vom Ork (26. November 2007)

Agende schrieb:


> Guden oldrizzo,
> 
> langen icht mehr gesehen, wann bist de denn wieder mal unterwegs?
> Bin am WE mal gefahren, ich muss sagen, 4 Wochen nicht aufm Bike, dann
> ...


Ich fahre am WE wieder mal rauf,bei der Gelegenheit kannst du mir mal endlich den Bunker zeigen.


----------



## Agende (27. November 2007)

SERVUS!

Ja gerne! Hoffe, dass ich den auch wieder finde ;-)
Sorry, dass ich langen et mehr bei Dir war, aber ich komme mit deinen Öffnungszeiten und Arbeiten schlecht zusammen 
aber SA hast Du wieder offen, oder?


----------



## oldrizzo (28. November 2007)

moin,

ich bin am we auch mal unterwegs, allerdings nur kurzsprint, da ich die hütte voll habe mit arbeit und besuchern. evtl. habe ich aber auch gar kein richtiges bike, dann radel ich mit meinem trekker mal kurz durch die wetterau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mork vom Ork (29. November 2007)

Agende schrieb:


> SERVUS!
> 
> Ja gerne! Hoffe, dass ich den auch wieder finde ;-)
> Sorry, dass ich langen et mehr bei Dir war, aber ich komme mit deinen Öffnungszeiten und Arbeiten schlecht zusammen
> aber SA hast Du wieder offen, oder?


 
Hallo Agende,

Samstag ist immer auf.
Aktuelle Öffnungszeiten siehe Homepage.

MfG

Mork vom Ork


----------



## Agende (30. November 2007)

Da werd ich morgen mal bei Dir reinschauen


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (4. Dezember 2007)

Fahrrad schrieb:


> @WODAN
> ich sehe du hast ein dh bike da kann man dort auch hinüber springen. aber du wirst wohl kaum über den baumstamm springen der quer über den direkten weg vom forsthaus zum Holzturm oben liegt. und wenn ist das auch schön aber ich mit meinem race bike komm da nicht rüber und ich fahr schon bergab wie ein geisteskranker =)    wird höchse zeit das mal ein anderes bike in den stall kommt =)
> 
> @astra_Captain
> ...



ähhm der baumstamm liegt glaube ich immer noch da  muss mal wieder rauf
hat eigentlich jemand lust auf einenkleinen Treff an diesen Samstag? wollte mal wieder auf den Winterstein aber net alleine


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Dezember 2007)

Hey,

am Samstag den 15.12 findet ein Trailcleaning rund um den Tannenhoftrail statt.

Treffpunkt ist die Kreuzung vorm Forsthaus Winterstein, Uhrzeit 9.30 Uhr!

Dauer: bis ca. 16.00 Uhr

Mitbringen:
- feste Schuhe, im Wald ists matschig
- Arbeitshandschuhe (wer hat)
- Wer keine Lust hat sich zu bücken sollte sich eine Pieke mitnehmen

Wenn jmd. einen Bollerwagen hat und diesen mitbringen kann, wäre das super.

Mülltüten haben wir ausreichend.

Der Müll wird gesammalt und zu einem Anhänger transportiert, wo er sortiert werden wird (Grüner Punkt, Altglas, Hausmüll etc.).

Es wird also vermutlich in zwei Gruppen gearbeitet.

Es würde mich freuen, noch einige Biker zu sehen.

Bis Samstag!


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (13. Dezember 2007)

Kann leider net muss Arbeiten  aber am 2ten Termin bin ich dabei muss nur noch rechtzeitig b´scheid wissen wann er ist


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Dezember 2007)

hey,

so, ein kleiner teil des waldes ist etwas sauberer. aber nur ein gaaaaanz kleiner teil. viele fleissige hände haben heute beim trailcareday mitgeholfen. die aktion war ein voller erfolg. ein foto gibts in meiner galerie. der nächste trailcareday wird im januar stattfinden. vermutlich am 12.01.2007!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wetterauer5021 (20. Dezember 2007)

hi Oldrizzo habe dein Foto gesehen in der Gallerie

nicht schlecht für den ersten Tag, sogar ein VW MOTOR  das isst häftig 
(war bestimmt der Anlasser für ein Panzermotor  )
ich hoffe ich kann im Januar mitmachen   bis denne  
Ps.sachmal wie geht eigentlich dem IVO   lange nix mehr von ihm gehört

gruß Sven


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Dezember 2007)

hey, 

ja, das war ganz gut! ivo fährt wieder fahrrad! 

frohesch fescht und so, gelle?


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (22. Dezember 2007)

Das hört sich doch gut an, sach im scheene Gruss von mir  

und dir aach und an Gude´ Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünsche ich dir gelle


----------



## WODAN (25. Dezember 2007)

Na, liegen alle vollgefressen unter dem Weihnachtsbaum???


----------



## fUEL (26. Dezember 2007)

Da war doch mal wieder jemand fleissig am Trail säubern.
( Der Trail zur Bach > Frdrstl - geräumt und gesägt,  bravo!)

Werauchimmer es war .

Gute Tat  


Danke


----------



## Mork vom Ork (26. Dezember 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Na, liegen alle vollgefressen unter dem Weihnachtsbaum???


Nein, sicher nicht...


----------



## WODAN (26. Dezember 2007)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> Nein, sicher nicht...



###


----------



## Mork vom Ork (27. Dezember 2007)

Der stammt nicht von mir ,da ich zu dieser Zeit kein Inet Zugang habe.
Aber könntest du deine Rauten in doitsche Rechtschreibung dechiffrieren,da ich keine Enigma zu Hause stehen habe.


----------



## WODAN (28. Dezember 2007)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> Der stammt nicht von mir ,da ich zu dieser Zeit kein Inet Zugang habe.
> Aber könntest du deine Rauten in doitsche Rechtschreibung dechiffrieren,da ich keine Enigma zu Hause stehen habe.



Das Thema ist vom Tisch, so wie Vieles....


----------



## Mork vom Ork (29. Dezember 2007)

WODAN schrieb:


> Das Thema ist vom Tisch, so wie Vieles....


Und Beides ist gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wetterauer5021 (29. Dezember 2007)

ich Wünsche euch allen Wintersteinler nen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr  
und sauft net so viel


----------



## WODAN (1. Januar 2008)

Frohes Neues !!!

Wer hat denn Morgen früh Lust auf eine Schlammpackung am Winterstein???


----------



## Crazy Freerider (3. Januar 2008)

Moin, wollt mich auch mal wieder melden und euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr wünschen!

Greetz JB


----------



## Mork vom Ork (3. Januar 2008)

God Nytt År,Wodan.


----------



## WODAN (3. Januar 2008)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> God Nytt År,Wodan.



sretna nova godina


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (3. Januar 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> sretna nova godina
> 
> 
> > von Mork vom Ork
> > God Nytt År,Wodan.


    
Ich denke das soll wohl ein Frohes Neues Jahr heisen oder  

.....hmmm

okay von mir auch an alle ein Frohes Neues Jahr


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Januar 2008)

hey,

der nächste trail care day findet am 12.01.2008 ab 09.30 uhr statt. treffpunkt ist diesmal der tannenhof (wintersteinstraße, hinter der unterführung)...


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (10. Januar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> der nächste trail care day findet am 12.01.2008 ab 09.30 uhr statt. treffpunkt ist diesmal der tannenhof (wintersteinstraße, hinter der unterführung)...



Cool ich bin dabei.. und frohes und vorallem gesundes Jahr 2008 Euch allen noch...


----------



## WODAN (10. Januar 2008)

Yeti-Ritter schrieb:


> Cool ich bin dabei.. und frohes und vorallem gesundes Jahr 2008 Euch allen noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wetterauer5021 (11. Januar 2008)

Yeti-Ritter schrieb:


> ... und frohes und vorallem gesundes Jahr 2008 Euch allen noch...



danke ebenso


----------



## WODAN (16. Januar 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> der nächste trail care day findet am 12.01.2008 ab 09.30 uhr statt. treffpunkt ist diesmal der tannenhof (wintersteinstraße, hinter der unterführung)...



Und es war mal wieder ein Erfolg !

Danke an alle Helfer!


----------



## Fatal Error (16. Januar 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Und es war mal wieder ein Erfolg !
> 
> Danke an alle Helfer!



Genau...räumt mal alles schön auf  und danach sperren wir den Winterstein für Biker.....Ihr habt die Wanderer ja lange genug gestört!!!!

Bernd1 und Bernd2 machen eh alles kaputt mit ihren breiten Reifen   

Und duck und weg 
Gruss
Alex


----------



## WODAN (16. Januar 2008)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Genau...räumt mal alles schön auf  und danach sperren wir den Winterstein für Biker.....Ihr habt die Wanderer ja lange genug gestört!!!!
> 
> Bernd1 und Bernd2 machen eh alles kaputt mit ihren breiten Reifen
> 
> ...



Bei uns gibt es wenigstens noch gute Trails im Gegensatz zum häßlichen Harz


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (18. Januar 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Und es war mal wieder ein Erfolg !
> 
> Danke an alle Helfer!




kein Ding   gerne wieder  
Ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Termin


----------



## Fatal Error (20. Januar 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es wenigstens noch gute Trails im Gegensatz zum häßlichen Harz



Das habe ich ja jetzt erst gesehen!    

Wenn der harz und ich nach den 3Tagen im Mai mit Dir fertig sind, wirst Du erstmal wissen was Trail überhaupt bedeutet und das Grinsen tagelang net mehr aus dem Gesicht kriegen!
Danach kannst Du den WS freihändig und mit verbundenen Augen runtercruisen.....aber dafür, daß er genau vor der Haustür liegt ist er ja gar nicht so schlecht.
Und vielleicht wird der Taunus, wenn er groß ist auch mal ein richtiges Mittelgebirge   mit richtigen Trails....

Bis die Tage  
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (21. Januar 2008)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja jetzt erst gesehen!
> 
> Wenn der harz und ich nach den 3Tagen im Mai mit Dir fertig sind, wirst Du erstmal wissen was Trail überhaupt bedeutet und das Grinsen tagelang net mehr aus dem Gesicht kriegen!
> Danach kannst Du den WS freihändig und mit verbundenen Augen runtercruisen.....aber dafür, daß er genau vor der Haustür liegt ist er ja gar nicht so schlecht.
> ...



Kommen Deine neuen Freunde im Sparkassen Trikot auch mit


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (21. Januar 2008)

Fatal Error schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja jetzt erst gesehen!
> 
> Wenn der harz und ich nach den 3Tagen im Mai mit Dir fertig sind, wirst Du erstmal wissen was Trail überhaupt bedeutet und das Grinsen tagelang net mehr aus dem Gesicht kriegen!
> Danach kannst Du den WS freihändig und mit verbundenen Augen runtercruisen.....aber dafür, daß er genau vor der Haustür liegt ist er ja gar nicht so schlecht.
> ...



Wie jetzt  ein Harzer kan lesen ?????


----------



## Fatal Error (21. Januar 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Kommen Deine neuen Freunde im Sparkassen Trikot auch mit



Ich kann ja mal am Geldautomaten eine Abfrage starten   

Ich nehme aber das für Dich mit , falls das in Ordnung ist 








Wetterauer5021 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt  ein Harzer kan lesen ?????


Fast so gut, wie ein Wetterauer schreiben kan(N)..... 

So genug OT... so schlecht ist euer WS ja nicht....habe es ja auch eine Zeit lang genossen...
Gruss
Alex


----------



## WODAN (21. Januar 2008)

Wetterauer5021 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt  ein Harzer kan lesen ?????



Würde mich als Schwalheimer da nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen!

Ändere das mal in Deinem Profil, ist ja eine Frechheit das sich jeder "Bad Nauheimer" nennen darf


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (21. Januar 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Würde mich als Schwalheimer da nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen!
> 
> Ändere das mal in Deinem Profil, ist ja eine Frechheit das sich jeder "Bad Nauheimer" nennen darf


jaja Typisch Kernstädler   wenigstens iss es schön ruhig in SCHWALHEIM


----------



## WODAN (21. Januar 2008)

Wetterauer5021 schrieb:


> jaja Typisch Kernstädler   wenigstens iss es schön ruhig in SCHWALHEIM



Bei mir am Goldstein ist es auch ruhig


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (22. Januar 2008)

na siehste  ABER die Wedderauer müsse zusamme halde, mir sin´ nun mal a klaanes Vlökche


----------



## WODAN (26. Januar 2008)

Nabend,
wie sind denn zur Zeit die Trails am Winterstein? 
MfG


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (26. Januar 2008)

auch nabend
öhh ganz ehrlich ...keine Ahnung wollte erst Dienstag wieder hoch...
habe zur Zeit viel Arbeit im Büro (ganzes WE versaut  )


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Januar 2008)

heyho,

am samstag den 09.02. findet der dritte trail care day statt. treffpunkt ist die kreuzung panzer-, wintersteinstrasse um 09.30 uhr. dauer voraussichtlich wieder bis 14.00 uhr. mitzubringen sind festes schuhwerk, handschuhe und was ihr sonst noch braucht, um euch wohlzufühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wetterauer5021 (31. Januar 2008)

ich habe noch ein Paar 120er Müllsäcke geordert  
muss nur schauen wie ich hin komme habe mir was am Knie zu gezogen


----------



## Fretchen (2. Februar 2008)

9:30 - mitten in der nacht.......


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Februar 2008)

früh?

eigentlich finde ich das schon zu spät!


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (2. Februar 2008)

Ich finde 09:30 okay 
ach Bernd hattest du bis 14 Uhr geplant 
leztens ging es bis 16 Uhr meinst du das wird diesmal auch so lange dauern 
habe nix dagegen


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Februar 2008)

hey,

14.00 ist immer der plan, hängt aber davon ab wieviel wir schaffen und wann wir loslegen. das letzte mal fingen wir erst späte an und haben beim sortieren lange rumgemacht....


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (3. Februar 2008)

Hihihi stimmt war lustig  
ach warst du mal oben gewesen in der letzten Woche
die ham die Strasse von Ocktown kommend mit Betonpoller dicht gemacht


----------



## WODAN (3. Februar 2008)

Wetterauer5021 schrieb:


> Hihihi stimmt war lustig
> ach warst du mal oben gewesen in der letzten Woche
> die ham die Strasse von Ocktown kommend mit Betonpoller dicht gemacht



Ich war am Donnerstag oben, mich jucken die Poller nicht oder fährst Du mit dem Auto da oben rum?


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (3. Februar 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Ich war am Donnerstag oben, mich jucken die Poller nicht oder fährst Du mit dem Auto da oben rum?



nöö eigentlich nicht aber ich wollte mal mit meiner Frau zum Jagdhaus fahren und der beste weg von FB ist der Weg aus Oktown kommend.Und meine Frau hasst Fahrradfahren  

Sie Sagte Sport iss Mord nur weil ich mr mal vom Biken eine Entzündung in der Kniesehne zugezogen hab


----------



## saharadesertfox (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

zuerst muss ich mich bei Alexander Unger für sein GPS-Track "Bad Nauheimer Trailfestival" auf gps-tour.info bedanken. Ich bin kein Karnevalist, so habe ich Anfang Februar 3 Tage damit verbracht die Tour abzufahren und abzulaufen. Heraus kam eine kleine Steigerung in Sachen Höhenmeter Winterstein XXL Die bin ich mit meiner Winterpokal Gruppierung abgefahren. Die Leute fanden die Tour gelungen. Damit ist wirklich bewiesen:

"Der Winterstein gibt noch mehr her"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (25. Februar 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> zuerst muss ich mich bei Alexander Unger für sein GPS-Track "Bad Nauheimer Trailfestival" auf gps-tour.info bedanken. Ich bin kein Karnevalist, so habe ich Anfang Februar 3 Tage damit verbracht die Tour abzufahren und abzulaufen. Heraus kam eine kleine Steigerung in Sachen Höhenmeter Winterstein XXL Die bin ich mit meiner Winterpokal Gruppierung abgefahren. Die Leute fanden die Tour gelungen. Damit ist wirklich bewiesen:
> 
> "Der Winterstein gibt noch mehr her"



Moin,
meld Dich mal, wenn Du wieder die Runde drehen willst!  
MfG


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (25. Februar 2008)

Gude  

Das hört sich ja klasse an wenn es meinem Knie wieder besser geht will ich auch mitmachen sacht dann mal bitte bescheid  
bis denne
mfg Sven


----------



## nookie#ql (3. März 2008)

jap würde die tour auch gerne mal mit fahren. müsste mir nur einer sagen wie ich am schnellsten von karben bis zu diesem krankenhaus mitm bike komme. 
würd gerne mitm auto hin fahren aber mit 15 gibts noch keinen führerschein. 
also wer die strecke vor hat zu fahren vllt mal ne woche früher bescheidt geben dann frag ich nochmal nen kumpel.


----------



## Agende (20. März 2008)

hey ho!

wie sieht es am we mit biken um den Winterstein aus? 
Ist etwas geplant diesbezüglich oder ist Eiersuche angesagt


----------



## nookie#ql (20. März 2008)

wäre dabei  01624170301 ein tag vorher melden wäre nett!


----------



## nookie#ql (21. März 2008)

vllt hätten ja nen paar leute lust auf ne ostermontags tour  da solls ja mal net regnen! bin noch bis 30.3 zu hause dann gehts skifahren also wäre nett wenn sich nen paar leute zum biken melden keine lust alleine rum zu gurken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wetterauer5021 (21. März 2008)

Sch********e


Gude ihr Boube 
Also ich kann leider net am Ostermontag bin mit meiner Familie
eiersuchen in Oberursel 
Sorry aber ich habe es meiner Family versprochen


----------



## nookie#ql (21. März 2008)

ja wir können auch unter der woche fahren hab halt ferien^^


----------



## oldrizzo (24. März 2008)

...so die eiersuche ist gelaufen und jetzt gehen wir biken. mal schauen, wie die trails heute aussehen. am freitag wars sehr rutschig, aber auch sehr lustig....


----------



## WODAN (24. März 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...so die eiersuche ist gelaufen und jetzt gehen wir biken. mal schauen, wie die trails heute aussehen. am freitag wars sehr rutschig, aber auch sehr lustig....



Danke


----------



## nookie#ql (24. März 2008)

du solltest mir doch bescheidt sagen du eule...^^


----------



## Agende (25. März 2008)

Hey ho!

WE ging bei mir leider nix - Krank im Bett und so weiter  
Wer war jetzt gestern noch on tour? 
Wie ist die Matschlage am Winterstein?


----------



## oldrizzo (25. März 2008)

...ich! matsch, massig matsch. im oberen teil angefroren, im unteren teil die reinste schlammschlacht. aber lustig!


----------



## Agende (25. März 2008)

Da kann ich ja gleich mal testen was die Nobbys so bei dem Schlamm machen  
Hast Du ein neues BIKE? Oder noch das Fusion? 

Gruß
Agende


----------



## oldrizzo (25. März 2008)

...jaja, das fusion. nein, mom. fahre ich ein ufo st... auch mit nobbys, aber im schlamm sind nicht ganz so prickelnd...


----------



## Agende (26. März 2008)

Ah .hast Du dir ein schweres Nicolai gekauft - oder eher nur zur Überbrückung? Habe das Norco SIX-2 gesehen - schöne Maschine für relativ wenig Kohle - Ist so mein Favorit zur Zeit. 
wolltest Du Dir nicht evt. ein Trek kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (26. März 2008)

Agende schrieb:


> Ah .hast Du dir ein schweres Nicolai gekauft - oder eher nur zur Überbrückung? Habe das Norco SIX-2 gesehen - schöne Maschine für relativ wenig Kohle - Ist so mein Favorit zur Zeit.
> wolltest Du Dir nicht evt. ein Trek kaufen?



Ein Nicolai kauft man sich nicht nur zur "Überbrückung".


----------



## Agende (26. März 2008)

JA! Aber ein Nicolai ist doch auf dem Winterstein total unterfordert und sehnt sich nach Bikepark und mehr oder was meinst DU?


----------



## WODAN (26. März 2008)

Agende schrieb:


> JA! Aber ein Nicolai ist doch auf dem Winterstein total unterfordert und sehnt sich nach Bikepark und mehr oder was meinst DU?



Ich glaube Du hast nicht den richtigen Bikehändler


----------



## oldrizzo (26. März 2008)

hey,

das ufo st ersetzt das fusion im bikepark, so war und ist es gedacht. in ermangelung an alternativen und weil ich spaß an dem gerät habe, fahre ich damit auch kleinere touren auf dem winterstein. unterfordert? naja, du hast schon recht, das ist schon ein bisschen wie mit kanonen auf spatzen schießen, aber letztlich ist mir das wurscht. eine überbrückung ist es auf gar keinen fall, vielmehr eine einstiegsdroge. man will mehr! 

das norco ist was preis/leistung angeht bestimmt kein fehler. mit gefällts optisch nicht wirklich... aber vorm kauf erstmal fahren. und vergleichen, daher mein tip: schau dir verschiedene bikes an (auch und vor allem nicolai, mom. gibts helius fr zu guten preisen im bikemarkt des ibc).


----------



## Agende (26. März 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> 
> das norco ist was preis/leistung angeht bestimmt kein fehler. mit gefällts optisch nicht wirklich... aber vorm kauf erstmal fahren. und vergleichen, daher mein tip: schau dir verschiedene bikes an (auch und vor allem nicolai, mom. gibts helius fr zu guten preisen im bikemarkt des ibc).



Die optik ist wirklich anders - aber nach ein paar mal sehen fand ich es schon ganz schön - werde auf jeden Fall erstmal Probefahrten machen - Werde gleich mal nach dem Helius fr schauen, hört sich gut an und ich würde Wodan wahrscheinlich ein gefallen tun - wenn ich mir ein Nicolai kaufen würden  
Von Bergamont die Enduro ist auch nicht schlecht - schneidet zumindest gut bei den Tests ab.

Grüßle 
Agende


----------



## Agende (26. März 2008)

Der Helius ist ine schöner Rahmen


----------



## WODAN (26. März 2008)

Agende schrieb:


> Die optik ist wirklich anders - aber nach ein paar mal sehen fand ich es schon ganz schön - werde auf jeden Fall erstmal Probefahrten machen - Werde gleich mal nach dem Helius fr schauen, hört sich gut an und ich würde Wodan wahrscheinlich ein gefallen tun - wenn ich mir ein Nicolai kaufen würden
> Von Bergamont die Enduro ist auch nicht schlecht - schneidet zumindest gut bei den Tests ab.
> 
> Grüßle
> Agende



Du tust mir keinen Gefallen damit, wieso denn? Ich bekomme keine Provision von Kalle.


----------



## Agende (26. März 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Du tust mir keinen Gefallen damit, wieso denn? Ich bekomme keine Provision von Kalle.



Sollte keine Anspielung sein - hatte nur im Kopf dass du auch ein Nicolai fährst - stimmt doch oder?


----------



## WODAN (26. März 2008)

Agende schrieb:


> Sollte keine Anspielung sein - hatte nur im Kopf dass du auch ein Nicolai fährst - stimmt doch oder?



Wer Nicolai fährt sollte auch damit umgehen können.
Ist wie mit einem Wiesmann Roaster ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (26. März 2008)

@ wodan: ??? deinen letzten beitrag musst du mir mal bei einer limo erklären, bzw. den bezug zu agendes post... 

@ agende: du tust dir einen gefallen, wenn du ein gutes bike hast. gut hinsichtlich verarbeitung und service. und gerade in sachen service tut sich der ein oder andere hersteller schwer. eilt es mit dem bike? sonst würde ich sagen, treffen wir uns mal...


----------



## Agende (26. März 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ wodan: ??? deinen letzten beitrag musst du mir mal bei einer limo erklären, bzw. den bezug zu agendes post...
> 
> @ agende: du tust dir einen gefallen, wenn du ein gutes bike hast. gut hinsichtlich verarbeitung und service. und gerade in sachen service tut sich der ein oder andere hersteller schwer. eilt es mit dem bike? sonst würde ich sagen, treffen wir uns mal...



den Bezug finde ich auch nicht - wollte hier keine Diskussion herführen über Nicolai etc - Finde die Marke selber doch sehr gut 

@oldrizzo - das können wir gerne machen,gute Idee ... Hat noch zeit mit dem Rahmen - bzw Komplettrad. Ich habe mir auch überlegt step by step selber eins zusammen zu stellen. Da wäre jedoch hilfe von euch super.


----------



## oldrizzo (26. März 2008)

Agende schrieb:


> den Bezug finde ich auch nicht - wollte hier keine Diskussion herführen über Nicolai etc - Finde die Marke selber doch sehr gut
> 
> @oldrizzo - das können wir gerne machen,gute Idee ... Hat noch zeit mit dem Rahmen - bzw Komplettrad. Ich habe mir auch überlegt step by step selber eins zusammen zu stellen. Da wäre jedoch hilfe von euch super.



evtl. kannst du teile von deinem aktuellen rahmen übernehmen. dann wird es adhoc auch nicht so preisintensiv.


----------



## Agende (26. März 2008)

das denke ich auch. Dürfe alles soweit passen ausser die Gabel - wäre dann für den Anfang auf jedenfall ein fahrbarer untersatz. Müsste dann step by step die Laufräder und Bremsen dann größer dimensionieren.


----------



## oldrizzo (26. März 2008)

..und vllt bekommst du ja auch noch was für das gelbe... aber was hast du eigentlich vor? auch mal einen bikeparkbesuch oder nur hometrails?


----------



## Agende (26. März 2008)

es sollte sich hier in unserem Bereich Winterstein-Feldberg fahren lassen, also zu schwer sollte es nicht sein und ein Bikepark-Besuch sollte ebenfalls möglich sein. Soll kein Downhiller sein - eher ne Enduro 140 - 160mm Federweg
reichen doch aus,oder? Gesamtgewicht so um die 15-16 kg.

Für mein Scale-Rahmen bekomme ich bestimmt noch was und könnte mir dafür evt. die Gabel kaufen oder ein Satz Laufräder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (26. März 2008)

...hmmm... also 16 kg sind möglich, aber auch nicht gerade günstig. jedes gramm will teuer bezahlt werden. mit den in frage kommenden rahmen hast du aber nur eine eingeschränkte bikeparkeignung. kommt auch darauf an, wie sauber du fährst. schnapp dir mal die aktuelle freeride.. das sind tests diverser enduros drin.


----------



## ins (26. März 2008)

fährt jemand am wochenende?


----------



## oldrizzo (26. März 2008)

ja ich... allerdings im hunsrück und nicht am winterstein.

ps: übrigens fahre ich nicht im april nach frankreich zum rocken....


----------



## Agende (27. März 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...hmmm... also 16 kg sind möglich, aber auch nicht gerade günstig. jedes gramm will teuer bezahlt werden. mit den in frage kommenden rahmen hast du aber nur eine eingeschränkte bikeparkeignung. kommt auch darauf an, wie sauber du fährst. schnapp dir mal die aktuelle freeride.. das sind tests diverser enduros drin.



Die habe ich mir gekauft - sind schöne Maschinen drin - Preis-Leistung iat natürlich das Canyon Torque TOP, aber kein Händler usw in der NÄhe. 
Das Norco wäre eine alternative, kenne aber nicht die Qualität bzw ein Händler in der Nähe zum Probefahren... mir wäre es schon lieb den Bock selber aufzubauen und einfach nach schnäppchen zu schauen. Der Helius FR gefällt mir schon sehr gut. Wie gesagt - keine reinrassige Downhill-Maschine.
Bist du mit deiner aktuellen Nicolai zufrieden? Bzw wie schwer ist Sie in etwa?


----------



## oldrizzo (27. März 2008)

... das ufo ist mom. auf freeride getrimmt, d.h. mit cc-felgen, nobby nics und einer 66 ausgestattet, sowie montiertem umwerferturm ausgerüstet, was das fahren von 2 kettenblättern ermöglicht. das aktuelle gewicht liegt daher bei nur 18,5 kg.  ausserdem ist das ufo ein eingelenker, sein einsatzgebiet ist eher bikepark und local dh....

das helius fr (neues modell) liegt bei einem rahmengewicht von ca. 4.400 g in m eloxiert, inkl. dämpfer. das alte helius fr lag bei ca. 3.900 g... mit viel liebe zum detail kommst du auf ein gewicht von 16,5 kg. wodans bike wiegt (glaube ich) knapp unter 17 kg mit rohloff nabe. mit dem fr ist es möglich auch mal einen bikepark zu rocken, ich würde die gewichtsschraube daher nicht allzu sehr nach unten drehen, sondern realisitsch bleiben. das rad soll ja auch halten... (vielmehr die anbauteile). das aktuelle helius fr tendiert ganz klar richtung bikepark, das kommt aber für dich auch nicht in frage, das du dieses sicher nicht für "kleines" geld bekommen wirst.

neu im programm ist auch das helius am... das wird so bei 3.500 gr inkl. dämpfer liegen... das tendiert wieder mehr richtung tour. ist aber auch ein neues modell und preislich identisch mit dem fr.

ein helius fr aus 2006/2007 solltest du für ca. 1.000,00 - 1.500,00 (rahmen) bekommen.  für die anbauteile solltest du nochmal mit gleichviel rechnen (oder in der bucht stöbern, dann gehts auch günstiger).

edit: du kannst aber auch mein whiplash kaufen... mit neuem hinterbau, neu gepulvert, mit fox 5.0 air. preis vb....


----------



## WODAN (27. März 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ... d.h. mit cc-felgen
> 
> ..



Moin,
sind keine CC Felgen, das Ufo wird ja so von DSK vertrieben.


----------



## Agende (31. März 2008)

schaue gerade nach den Rahmen im www. - sind teils gute Modelle bzw gute Preise vorhanden. Wegen deiner whiplash müssten wir uns mal in Ruhe unterhalten. 
Kommst Du mit den 18,5 gut die Trails noch hoch, oder ist es schon der Kritische Bereich bei der Gewichtsklasse?


----------



## oldrizzo (31. März 2008)

...hey,

also mit dem ufo bin ich am samstag eine tour mit 1100 hm auf 41 km gefahren.... das merkt man auf jeden fall... 

hier bei uns fahre ich mit dem ufo alles bergauf und bergab ohne probleme und absteigen.

das gewicht ist die eine sache. wichtig ist auch deine sitzposition und die geo des bikes. 

mit 17,5 kg whiplash bin ich in finale auch sehr gut zurecht gekommen bergauf.


----------



## Agende (31. März 2008)

Die geo ist auf jeden fall wichtig. mit dem fr dürfe ich gut zurecht kommen denke ich, aber erstmal will ich den Bock testen. 
An die 4-5 Kilo mehr zu meinem jetzigen muss ich mich dann auch erst gewöhnen, sind ja rund 1/3 mehr an Gewicht. Aber dafür mehr spass beim fahren 
fährst du das nächste we wieder? Jetzt wo es wieder länger hell ist - werde ich wieder ab 18h abends öfters fahren auch unter der woche.


----------



## WODAN (31. März 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...hey,
> 
> also mit dem ufo bin ich am samstag eine tour mit 1100 hm auf 41 km gefahren.... das merkt man auf jeden fall...
> 
> ...



Zuletzt hat ja Dein Fusion nur noch um die 16 Kilo gewogen, mit ein paar Tunning Maßnahmen bekommt man es auch auf unter 15,5kg.
Denke das ist für solch ein Bike ein sehr guter Wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agende (31. März 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Zuletzt hat ja Dein Fusion nur noch um die 16 Kilo gewogen, mit ein paar Tunning Maßnahmen bekommt man es auch auf unter 15,5kg.
> Denke das ist für solch ein Bike ein sehr guter Wert!



Wie schwer ist dein Bike mit dem du hier so unterwegs bist? Kommst Du da auch so um die 18 Kilo, oder hast du da auch gutes tunig nach unten gemacht?

Mir kommt es nicht darauf an, die leichtesten Teile am Bike zu haben. Preis-Leistung sollte schon stimmen. Klar ist Edeltuning geil, aber mir leider zu kostenintensiv


----------



## WODAN (31. März 2008)

Agende schrieb:


> Wie schwer ist dein Bike mit dem du hier so unterwegs bist? Kommst Du da auch so um die 18 Kilo, oder hast du da auch gutes tunig nach unten gemacht?
> 
> Mir kommt es nicht darauf an, die leichtesten Teile am Bike zu haben. Preis-Leistung sollte schon stimmen. Klar ist Edeltuning geil, aber mir leider zu kostenintensiv



Meines wiegt knapp 17 kg, aber mit DH Felgen udn Rohloff Speedhub


----------



## Agende (1. April 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Meines wiegt knapp 17 kg, aber mit DH Felgen udn Rohloff Speedhub



Ok, aber die Speedhub sehe ich als edeltuning, geiles Ding  aber super teuer. 
Da muss ich noch ein bissi sparen.


----------



## oldrizzo (1. April 2008)

..im umkehrschluss bedeutet das aber auch, das wodans bike mit nomaler kettenschaltung bei ca. 16,5 kg (größe m/eloxiert) wiegt...


----------



## Agende (2. April 2008)

OK, habe verstanden, teuer ist nicht gleich leicht - aber konfortabel  
War jetzt die Tage abends mal mit meinem Bock unterwges. FInde die Nobbys bei Matsch jetzt auch nicht wirklich gut und muss dir (oldrizzo) zuflichten.

Mich hat ein Nicolai Händler angeschrieben, ist hier durch das Thema auf mich aufmerksam geworden. Aber er hat nur neue Rahmen bzw Vorführmodelle wo er nicht recht viel Prozente geben kann.

Ich denke, dass es ein gebrauchter Rahmen auf jeden Fall für mich macht.
Baujahr 05/06 oder so. Weiss jemand ob man bei hibike die Nicolais Testfahren kann?


----------



## oldrizzo (2. April 2008)

Agende schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob man bei hibike die Nicolais Testfahren kann?



ja, ich denke schon, weiss nur nicht, ob aktuell welche da sind. das testfahren ist aber nicht umsonst, sondern kostet (?) 100,00 â¬ (?) fÃ¼r ein wochenende, die beim kauf verrechnet werden wÃ¼rden. welcher hÃ¤ndler hat dich denn angeschrieben (info gerne auch als pm).

edit: hast du dir mal gedanken Ã¼ber das budget gemacht, welches dir zur verfÃ¼gung steht?


----------



## Agende (7. April 2008)

für den frame denke ich so bis 1000 - ein gebrauchter ist doch auch ok - bzw kann ich ihn ja einschicken falls was ist also baujahr zw 2004-2006.

Muss mir wegen ner gescheiten Gabel gedanken machen - Eher ne rock shox so richtung Pike oder ne bomber 55? Da bin ich nicht im Thema drin.


----------



## WODAN (17. Mai 2008)

Was gibt es Neues rund um den Winterstein?


----------



## LuckZero (18. Mai 2008)

Panzersperren (gibts ja schon ne weile) wenn man von Ockstadt kommt. Ich frage mich was sich die Amtsschimmel dabei denken Was ist wenn es im Wald brennt? Kommt dann der Oberjäger und versucht mit nem Kasten Licher zu löschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (18. Mai 2008)

...mich stören die teile nicht, da gibts anderen unsinn da oben, der mich aufregt.


----------



## fUEL (18. Mai 2008)

Eigentlich ist es da oben im Moment besonders schön. tolle trails und wenig Frequenz unter der woche. 

Die Panzensperren interessieren mich auch nicht - nervig sind die Bäume oben zwischen Steinkopf und Kuhkopf , auf die könnte man gerne verzichten


----------



## oldrizzo (18. Mai 2008)

... es ist schon interessant, wie oft da an manchen stellen die bäume, stämme und äste nachgelegt werden. das meiste kann von mir aus liegen bleiben, so bleibts spannend, nur die abfahrten schaue ich mir immer an.


----------



## LuckZero (18. Mai 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> nervig sind die Bäume oben zwischen Steinkopf und Kuhkopf , auf die könnte man gerne verzichten



Da gibt es so schöne Geräte von der Firma STIHL die das erledigen


----------



## saharadesertfox (18. Mai 2008)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Da gibt es so schöne Geräte von der Firma STIHL die das erledigen



Sogar Akku betriebene Kettensäge

Mein Favorit jedoch ist die Axt von Fiskars 500 mit Gürtelschlaufe für Outdooreinsätze.







Psssst, nicht erwischen lassen!


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Mai 2008)

...auch die fiskas machete ist brauchbar... habe aber gerade gehört, dass irgendwelche flachköppe auf bikes rentner mit paintballs beschossen haben. deshalb war am freitag die polizei im wald und hat biker kontrolliert. da käme so eine "waffenscheinpflichtige" axt im rucksack bestimmt auch nur halb so gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (19. Mai 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ... es ist schon interessant, wie oft da an manchen stellen die bäume, stämme und äste nachgelegt werden. das meiste kann von mir aus liegen bleiben, so bleibts spannend, nur die abfahrten schaue ich mir immer an.


 
Der auf dem Limestrail in der Rinnsalsenke nach den Wurzeln wurde definitiv da hingelegt und ist wohl auch eher für Stihl als für Machete von der Dimension. 
Die  vielen dicken Dinger oben auf dem Trail sind eindeutig stürmischen Zeiten zu verdanken. 

Es gibt gottlob ja einige nette Spots da oben auf dem Hügel.
Fährt der Rene mit Euch nach Willingen? 

Viel Spaß dort 
Gruß Frank


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Mai 2008)

...gude...
rene kenne ich gar nicht.. mal auf die liste schauen.. nein, ein rene steht nicht drauf.  

es fahren ein paar aus dem verein mit...


----------



## fUEL (20. Mai 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...gude...
> rene kenne ich gar nicht.. mal auf die liste schauen.. nein, ein rene steht nicht drauf.
> 
> es fahren ein paar aus dem verein mit...


 
Vllt lernst Du ihn dann in Willingen kennen. Er ist aus Usingen und fährt entweder ein graues Switch mit gelben Laufrädern oder ein blaues Slayer.

Dachte evtl würd er bei Euch dabei sein, da er mir gesagt hat, dass er nach Willingen fährt am Do
Viel Spaß dann auf jeden Fall!
Gruß Frank


----------



## saharadesertfox (20. Mai 2008)

Hi fUEL

war am Knochenende in Schotten. Netter Kurs, habe mich über die 90km versucht, für die ich genau 4:00:19 benötigte. Die letzten 19 Sekunden für unter vier Stunden habe ich leider nicht geschafft.

Da war ein von Dehnfeld gesponserter Verein MTB-Wehrheim mit einer grossen Anzahl von MTBler anwesend. Nur einer (Carsten Baurigk) war 2 Minuten vor mir über die lange Distanz. Jedenfalls grummelte und schimpfte einer dieser fahrenden Litfaßsäulen hinter mir, als ich mal wieder mein Bike ein steile Bergaufpassage (laufend) schob.

Hier die Ergebnisliste

Kennst du die Leudd?


----------



## LuckZero (21. Mai 2008)

******** gestern die Ferse geprellt.  Ich glaube ich fahre nur noch Rennrad oder auch mal so nen MTB Marathon - da braucht es keine Technik


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Mai 2008)

...uhhh, lass mich raten. sprung vergeigt und schö schräg auf dem fuss aufgekommen? so habe ich das letztes jahr in winterberg gemacht.


----------



## LuckZero (21. Mai 2008)

Genau, irgendwie schräg hinten auf der Ferse aufgekommen Wie lange hat das bei dir gedauert bis es wieder OK war?


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Mai 2008)

meine ferse tut mir immer noch ab und an weh. es war aber, neben der prellung, auch knorpel gerissen und die bänder etwas gedehnt... auf jeden fall hatte ich 8 wochen striktes bikeverbot.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (22. Mai 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...auch die fiskas machete ist brauchbar... habe aber gerade gehört, dass irgendwelche flachköppe auf bikes rentner mit paintballs beschossen haben. deshalb war am freitag die polizei im wald und hat biker kontrolliert. da käme so eine "waffenscheinpflichtige" axt im rucksack bestimmt auch nur halb so gut.


 
Die haben uns vorher noch nett und artig gegrüßt,
das nächste Mal gibt es gleich was hinter Löffel. 
Abgetackelte Stadtschlampen als Bikes zur verifizieren,
da lag die Ordnungsmacht etwas verkehrt.


----------



## fUEL (26. Mai 2008)

Hi zusammen!

wollt mal fragen, welche bikeparks in der nähe man denn so empfehlen kann. Nach Möglichkeit *nicht zu weit* weg und Freitags geöffnet. 



Willingen ist wohl ca 250? km entfernt aber sicher die Reise wert. 

Beerfelden ist nah aber nur Sa und Sonntag und Feiertags geöffnet 



Da Ihr hier ja sozusagen Bikeparkfachleute seid, hatte ich die Hoffnung hier Anregungen, Tips zu bekommen. 

Danke für die Mühen!
Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (26. Mai 2008)

hey,

also die üblichen verdächtigen sind winterberg und willingen. winterberg sind von uns aus ca. 125 km, willingen sind ca. 150 km. der vorteil ist: man kann besuche der beiden gut verbinden.

*winterberg:*
übungsparcour
kleine tables und kleine northshoredrops

contitrack
neben dem übungsparcour, mit schlepplift. northshore elemente, anlieger, tables. gut zum einfahren und für anfänger geeignet

fourcross
schnelle 4x-strecke, für anfänger bedingt geeignet.

slopestyle
drops, doubles, boxen, wallrides, tables. nichts für den blutigen anfänger.

freecross
schnelle, kurvenreiche strecke mit tables. gut zum warmfahren. für anfänger geeignet.

funride
northshores, drops, kicker. auf gar keinen fall für anfänger geeignet.

northshores
sehr viele unterschiedliche holzelemente, wippen, jumps. bedingt anfänger geeignet.

downhill
ca. 1 km lang. nicht unbedingt für anfänger, obwohl alles umfahren werden kann. macht aber erst ab höheren geschwindigkeiten spaß.

*willingen*
in willingen fährst du mit einer gondel hoch und kannst dann zwischen freeride und downhill wählen. der freeride ist für anfänger geeignet. tables und anlieger wechseln sich ab. im unteren teil nehmen die bremsbuckel etwas den flow. schöne enge kurven und schnell gefahren anspruchsvoll. wenige northshore elemente.
der downhill ist mächtig, viele große jumps, ein großes steinfeld. viele möglichkeiten sich grandios auf die fresse zu legen. absolut nichts für anfänger oder zumindest biker, die eine hohe affinität zu felsen haben.

dann gibt es noch den fourcross, der auch etwas heftiger ist und einen kleinen netten übungsparcour.

hier bei uns um die ecke ist der bikepark in mörfelden, da war ich allerdings noch nicht und kann nichts darüber sagen. beerfelden ist wohl ganz nett, aber auch da war ich noch nicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2008)

bielpark wernertanne ist der in mörfelden

da kann man hüpfen (dirt) üben, es ist ein fast ebenes gelände...das ist sowas wie der in offenbach wo wir mal zusammen (frank und ich) waren


----------



## fUEL (26. Mai 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> also die üblichen verdächtigen sind winterberg und willingen. winterberg sind von uns aus ca. 125 km, willingen sind ca. 150 km. der vorteil ist: man kann besuche der beiden gut verbinden.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Bernd, vielen Dank für die detailierten Beschreibungen , hört sich dann doch nach Willingen oder Winterberg an.

@ uwe: wernertanne hab ich mir schon angesehen, denke aber doch mal an nen richtigen Bikepark, da mir die Wernertanne mit der räumlichen Nähe auch an einem nachmittag gut möglich ist und ich  Fr den ganzen Tag Zeit hab und auch so mal an einem nicht so überfüllten Tag in einem der beiden Wi s spielen gehen kann. 


Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast komm doch mit. 
Gruß Frank


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Mai 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> @ uwe: wernertanne hab ich mir schon angesehen, denke aber doch mal an nen richtigen Bikepark, da mir die Wernertanne mit der räumlichen Nähe auch an einem nachmittag gut möglich ist und ich  Fr den ganzen Tag Zeit hab und auch so mal an einem nicht so überfüllten Tag in einem der beiden Wi s spielen gehen kann.
> 
> 
> Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast komm doch mit.
> Gruß Frank



lust auf jeden fall, ob ich auch zeit hab werd ich rauskriegen...ich meld mich bei dir


----------



## fUEL (27. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> lust auf jeden fall, ob ich auch zeit hab werd ich rauskriegen...ich meld mich bei dir


 
würd mich freuen, wenn Du mit kommst.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Kuwahades (23. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank für das breite Grinsen, das ich seit samstag wieder habe! und mich heute wieder auf die Johannisberg Runde freuen lässt


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Juni 2008)

...wie wat? wieso? warst du dabei?


----------



## Kuwahades (23. Juni 2008)

... nö ich freu mich nur


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Juni 2008)

...da blicke ich nicht durch. wieso seit samstag? warst du in heimischen wäldern unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mork vom Ork (24. Juni 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...da blicke ich nicht durch. wieso seit samstag? warst du in heimischen wäldern unterwegs?


 
Ich glaube schon,

zumindest ist er mir letzte Woche über die Füsse gelaufen.


----------



## Kuwahades (26. Juni 2008)

Man muss halt immer mit Dem Schlimmsten rechnen


----------



## Kuwahades (28. Juni 2008)

Gud`n,
habe gestern auf der A-Line Glasscherben aufgesammelt und einen eingegrabenen Flaschenhals, zum Glück war er falsch herum eingebraben. Ob das Absicht war ??? Ist sowas vorher schon mal aufgefallen ?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Juni 2008)

...das kommt leider immer mal wieder vor...


----------



## Mork vom Ork (29. Juni 2008)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Gud`n,
> habe gestern auf der A-Line Glasscherben aufgesammelt und einen eingegrabenen Flaschenhals, zum Glück war er falsch herum eingebraben. Ob das Absicht war ??? Ist sowas vorher schon mal aufgefallen ?
> 
> Gruß Karsten


 
Die zerbochene Flasche hat jemand in die A-line geworfen,haben wir dann auf den Baumstumpf gestellt  ,damit man nicht direkt reinfällt/fährt.

Hat  dann jemand wahrscheinlich  eingegraben.


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Juni 2008)

...ist schon komisch. vor kurzem war es eine kakaoflasche, die mit dem zerbrochenen ende nach oben zwischen erstem und zweitem kicker eingegraben war. davor habe ich eine zerbrochene flasche aus der landung des 2. kickers gezogen.

was aber auch nervt, ist der müll den irgendwelche penner dort oben liegen lassen. jmd. scheint da eine große vorliebe für schokoriegel zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (29. Juni 2008)

... stimmt, die Verpackungen liegen da überall rum !


----------



## WODAN (29. Juni 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...ist schon komisch. vor kurzem war es eine kakaoflasche, die mit dem zerbrochenen ende nach oben zwischen erstem und zweitem kicker eingegraben war. davor habe ich eine zerbrochene flasche aus der landung des 2. kickers gezogen.
> 
> was aber auch nervt, ist der müll den irgendwelche penner dort oben liegen lassen. jmd. scheint da eine große vorliebe für schokoriegel zu haben.



Moin,

gibt ja genug fette Biker die nicht fahren können, die setzen sich eben an die A-Line und mampfen


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Juni 2008)

...aber ich hinterlasse doch keinen müll? also wenn, dann nur verbalen.


----------



## Kuwahades (29. Juni 2008)

... ich dachte auch schon es wäre auf mich gemünzt, aber ich esse unterwegs nur bananen


----------



## WODAN (29. Juni 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...aber ich hinterlasse doch keinen müll? also wenn, dann nur verbalen.



rizzo, ich würde Dir doch niemals in der Öffentlichkeit so ans Bein pinkeln 




			
				Kuwahades schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich dachte auch schon es wäre auf mich gemünzt, aber ich esse unterwegs nur bananen



Wir kennen uns doch gar nicht persönlich 


Bevor hier das große Ratespiel beginnt: Es war sehr allgemein gemeint, wenn sich eine Person angesprochen fühlt, sollte man diesmal so schlau sein und es dabei belassen. Ansonsten würde ich, um den Rest mal aus der Welt zu schaffen, ein Bikebattle in Winterberg vorschlagen, da ich ja ein friedlicher Mensch bin


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Juni 2008)

und ich habe das richtige datum dafür: 18.07.


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (2. Juli 2008)

cool ein Bike Battle


----------



## WODAN (2. Juli 2008)

Hi,
da ich nichts gehört habe, hoffe ich das die gemeinte Person endlich Ruhe gibt!

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Mork vom Ork (5. Juli 2008)

WODAN schrieb:


> Hi,
> da ich nichts gehört habe, hoffe ich das die gemeinte Person endlich Ruhe gibt!
> 
> Vielen Dank!!!


 
Hmm, wer da wohl gemeint war ?


----------



## WODAN (14. Juli 2008)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> Hmm, wer da wohl gemeint war ?



Bis Freitag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mork vom Ork (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo Wodan ,

da ich ja bei Rockriders.de nur bestimmte Leserechte habe,
könntest du mich netterweise,
gerne auch per PM ,
über deine Planungen für Freitag informieren.


----------



## WODAN (14. Juli 2008)

> Pm


----------



## Roter Hirsch (16. Juli 2008)

@WODAN Meine Fotos haben es leider nicht mehr auf die CD geschafft.......
              Habe noch ein Gutes von Dir........


----------



## WODAN (17. Juli 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> @WODAN Meine Fotos haben es leider nicht mehr auf die CD geschafft.......
> Habe noch ein Gutes von Dir........



Moin,

dann schick es mir doch einfach per Mail, hast ja meine Adresse 

Bis die Tage!


----------



## Turm (25. Juli 2008)

Hier gibts doch genügend DH'ler und Freerider...


Hätte jemande Lust nächste Woche Montag und Dienstag in den Bikepark http://www.lac-blanc.com im Elsass zu fahren? Ein Platz wäre noch im Auto frei. Der Besuch des Bikeparks dort lohnt sich zu 100%. Wenn man einmal dort war möchte man nicht mehr nach Winterberg oder Willingen... Man könnte auch noch Mittwochs einen Tag nach Todtnau rüber fahren.
Also los ihr faulen Schüler und Studenten !

Gruß


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Juli 2008)

hey,

komm doch mal heute abend um 20 uhr im teichhaus vorbei, da sitzen einige der jungs rum....


----------



## Turm (25. Juli 2008)

Die Einladung nehme ich doch gerne an. Wenn ich Zeit habe, werde ich mal vorbeischauen.

Gruß


----------



## ChrisCringle (17. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war gestern wieder auf´m Winterstein unterwegs und musste feststellen das viele der Sprüge ?mutwillig? beschädigt sind. Gibt es dafür einen Grund? 

Letzten Sonntag sah das noch nicht so aus!!


----------



## Hopi (17. August 2008)

ChrisCringle schrieb:


> . Gibt es dafür einen Grund?



Wanderer, Förster, Tornados, Starkregen, gefrustete CCler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisCringle (17. August 2008)

Ja genau. Die Tornados hatte ich auch im Verdacht. Die schlingel.

Aber mal im Ernst. Habt ihr sowas hier öfter.
Ich bin noch nicht so lange in der Region unterwegs, aber ich finde das sich hier relativ gut um die Trails gekümmert wird. 
Da ist es um so ärgerlicher das es mit(menschen) gibt denen offenbar nicht bewusst ist wieviel Arbeit da drin steckt und das es vor allem auch gefährlich ist was die da anrichten!


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (17. August 2008)

...ist mir auch schon aufgefallen das die Sprünge ab und zu mal kaputt gemacht werden


----------



## ~Clueso~ (21. August 2008)

hi leute!  bin "neu" im geschäft^^ so seit ca 2-3 monaten und fahr total gerne auf m winterstein... bin auch heute wider gefahren un hab mich total gefreut das der trail  vom holzturm-> treppenrunter-> iwann rechts abbiegen-> iwann kommt dann so n baumstammt der quer über der strasse liegt (und jetz cool mit holzrampe übersprungen werden kann) .... neu gestaltet wurde...hab die kicker und das grad mal ausprobiert und find sie echt klasse. ich finds echt gut das sich leute so viel mühe geben die trails zu erhalten...hab heute ..wie die lezten male auch ..wieder plastikverpackungen von was weis ich was und schokoriegeln oder kecksen eingesammelt^^  

ich wollt nur sagen das ich s echt cool da finde...danke!

ein kl frägchen hät ich aber noch: wo sind denn auf m winterstein noch schöne trails außer: 
-vom holzturm treppenrunter inkl.der der zum gasthaus führt und derer die runter zum anfang der geteerten str führen( wo noch so n bisschen ami zeugs steht)
-vom holturm da die wiese runter
-den der parallel zur geteerten str verläuft 
-limes 


wär echt nett wenn mir einer antworten könnte

mfG chris


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (23. August 2008)

hmm...... ich könnte mir vorstellen wir treffen uns mal dann könnte ich dir ein wenig Zeigen was ich noch so gefunden habe ausser Wintersteinturm und so


----------



## fUEL (24. August 2008)

Wetterauer5021 schrieb:


> hmm...... ich könnte mir vorstellen wir treffen uns mal dann könnte ich dir ein wenig Zeigen was ich noch so gefunden habe ausser Wintersteinturm und so


 

Das ist auch viel besser, als die Locations im Forum zu benennen oder gar als Gps Daten hier einzustellen.
Je mehr Infos desto mehr selbternannte Sheriffs geistern im Wald umher.


----------



## oldrizzo (25. August 2008)

hey,

hier tut sich ja wieder was, daher nochmal für ALLE:

Ab 03.09. organisiert die MTB-Abteilung des Skiclub Winterstein einen OFFENEN Mountainbikestammtisch. Das Ganze findet an jedem 1. Mittwoch im Monat im Teichhaus Bad Nauheim statt (im Park am großen Teich). Dort kann man Gleichgesinnte treffen, Touren planen, sich über den Verein informieren oder einfach ein Bier trinken. Ausserdem gibt es immer mal wieder Neues zum Thema Streckenlegalisierung. 

Man sieht sich...

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (28. August 2008)

dat janze startet übrijens um 20.00 uhr!


----------



## WODAN (30. August 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> hier tut sich ja wieder was, daher nochmal für ALLE:
> 
> ...



Bin dabei 
Nicht nur quatschen, sondern auch handeln!


----------



## WODAN (30. August 2008)

Moin,
hat Jemand zufällig eine kleine Sandstrahlkabine in der Wetterau oder kennt Jemanden wo man das machen kann? Habe verschiedene Kleinteile, die mal ein neues Aussehen vertragen könnten 
In den Gelben Seiten finde ich leider nichts. 

Besten Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Jozim (30. August 2008)

Soweit ich weis, macht die Firma Zwermann in Ober-Mörlen Sandstrahlarbeiten.

Gruß,
TR


----------



## WODAN (30. August 2008)

ToastedRim schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis, macht die Firma Zwermann in Ober-Mörlen Sandstrahlarbeiten.
> 
> Gruß,
> TR




Danke Joz, ruf da gleich mal Montag an!


----------



## [email protected] (30. August 2008)

Um auch mal wieder im Forum aktiv zu sein....

ich bin natürlich auch am 3.9. dabei! 

Gruß an alle


----------



## Agende (24. September 2008)

Hey ho,

am 01.10. ist wieder sit in im Teichhaus,oder?


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (24. September 2008)

ja genau  ab 20 Uhr


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (24. September 2008)

jepp rrrichtig bin auch dabei


----------



## oldrizzo (29. September 2008)

moin,

mittwoch 01.10., ab 20.00 uhr, mtb-treff im teichhaus in bad nauheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agende (29. September 2008)

Perfekt

Mal ne Frage: Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von dem Ghost Northshore FR 600?
Ist da Preis-Leistung für ein Anfänger im Freeride OK?


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Oktober 2008)

....der trail care day ist vom 04. auf den 11.10. verschoben worden.


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (2. Oktober 2008)

@ Agende wenn ich meinen Senf dazugeben darf 
also optisch is das Ding schon geil 







...hab´ das Bild hier im Forum gefunne


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Oktober 2008)

...hey. der kauft sich doch kein ghost bike.... erstmal wird bei commencal geschaut, die sind auch lecker!  ;o)


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (7. Oktober 2008)

isch weiss


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

heute abend ab 19.00 findet im Teichhaus Bad Nauheim die Saison-Eröffnung 2008 statt. Auch einige Vertreter der Mountainbikeabteilung werden vor Ort sein. Es gibt Gegrilltes und Bier vom Fass.

Bis später

Bernd


----------



## Agende (2. November 2008)

Mal ne Frage,

habe im Wald letztens ein Nicolai (ich denke Helius FR) in blau mit ner Votec Doppelrücke gesehen, kennt den jemand?

Bzw unter Youtube gibts ein Video namens "Winterstein"  da heizt einer OHNE PROTEKTOREN UND NEM NORMALEN HELM die Trops und den 5m!

Junge! coole moves, aber kauf dir mal gescheite Sicherheitskleidung.
Wenn de ein abflug machst, kann das richtig böse ins auge gehen!

So das war mal wieder mein Senf!


----------



## oldrizzo (3. November 2008)

moin,

das video habe ich auch gesehen. jedem das seine würde ich sagen, wenn etwas passiert, tuts garantiert weh. 

am mittwoch ist wieder stammtisch im teichhaus. ab 20.00 uhr gehts los.

lg

b.

ps: drops nicht trops und was ist der 5m?


----------



## Agende (3. November 2008)

ähhhhh, öhhhhh... jaja, drops 
5 meter sagte ich, naja, sagen wir mal so 2-3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wetterauer5021 (4. November 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> das video habe ich auch gesehen. jedem das seine würde ich sagen, wenn etwas passiert, tuts garantiert weh.
> 
> ...



Gude Bernd  wie wars denn am Samstag konnte leider net mit war in Ellwangen sorry nochmal 
am Mittwoch bin ich hoffe ich auch wieder da


----------



## Jozim (4. November 2008)

Dank einer Jagdveranstaltung der örtlichen Jagdverbände und dem Einsatz scharfer Munition und Hunde mussten wir den Trailcare Day leider absagen.

Die Ankündigung der Jagd stand erst Freitag in der Zeitung und somit haben wir dann erst vor Ort beschlossen, den TCD abzusagen.


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (4. November 2008)

oha okay und wann ist der nächste TCD


----------



## Kuwahades (1. Dezember 2008)

Gud`n,
wollte nur mal fragen, ob jemand das gut findet die Lines mit Neonfarbe an Bäumen zu markieren ?
Man muss ja net unnötig auffallen, oder ?


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (1. Dezember 2008)

schon mal drann gedacht das das der Förster war ?! Makierung für Holzfällarbeiten... hmm


----------



## Kuwahades (1. Dezember 2008)

eher net ! die machen keine abknickenden Pfeile auf Bäume die sie fällen wollen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

bin vom Nachbar-Fred und sind ab und an auch mal in eurem Revier. Ganze Arbeit die ihr mit dem TCD da so macht. Kann mir jemand die Fragen beantworten.

1. Die Anfahrt von der HM zum Winterstein ist  ziemlich lang und vor allem von der Lochmühle bis zum Limes am BW-Depot vorbei langweilig. Gibt es Trails westlich oder östlich vom Depot abseits des Hauptweges bis zum Limes oder Kapersburg?

2. Eine meiner letzten Touren ging bis zum Hausberg. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, habe ich da eine DH-Strecke gesehen. Kennt die jemand?


----------



## oldrizzo (1. Dezember 2008)

servus,

@ kuwahades:
es gibt zwei gründe bäume zu markieren:
01. man will diese fällen
02. man markiert wege für ein cc-rennen. das ist dieses jahr tatsächlich passiert. mir ist entfallen welcher stratege sich dafür verantwortlich zeichnet. 

@sahara:
danke, danke, danke. wir hoffen, unsere bemühungen zukünftig noch ausdehnen zu können, schaun wer mal.

was deine fragen betrifft:
ja, es gibt alternativen. sogar soviele dass ich die nicht aufzählen kann.  man kann damit den weg abkürzen, stösst also erst später auf den forstweg am depot vorbei. die einstiege befinden sich alle (grob) im wald überhalb der wehrheim siedlung. da ich aber schon lange nicht mehr in dieser ecke unterwegs war, kann ich dir leider mit präziseren angaben nicht helfen.

am hausberg gibt es eine ganze menge was sich lohnt. und würden dich deine augen trügen?


----------



## fUEL (1. Dezember 2008)

Gestern hab ich am Winterstein 4 Endurofahrer ( motorisiert ) gesehen; wollen wir mal hoffen, daß solche Aktionen nicht den Zorn der Waldbesitzer erzeugen und sich nicht allzu häufig wiederholen. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## oldrizzo (1. Dezember 2008)

@ fuel: mx-fahrer sieht man sehr häufig da oben. nicht zuletzt deshalb gibt es ja die panzesperren an kreuzzung winterstein- und panzerstraße. allerdings fahren die jungs mit den moppeds jetzt quer durch den wald, teilweise sogar auf dem trail vom holzturm runter. gefällt mir persönlich auch nicht, aber die jungs wollen ja auch ihren sport ausüben. der zorn ist bereist entfacht, mit allen konsequenzen. dummerweise können einige reifenspuren eines moppeds nicht von denen eines bikes unterscheiden.


----------



## Kuwahades (1. Dezember 2008)

... auf der A-line habe ich auch schon welche getroffen, die mussten aber um den quer liegenden Baumstamm herum schieben, waren ne KTM und eine Yamaha !


----------



## fUEL (1. Dezember 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ fuel: mx-fahrer sieht man sehr häufig da oben. nicht zuletzt deshalb gibt es ja die panzesperren an kreuzzung winterstein- und panzerstraße. allerdings fahren die jungs mit den moppeds jetzt quer durch den wald, teilweise sogar auf dem trail vom holzturm runter. gefällt mir persönlich auch nicht, aber die jungs wollen ja auch ihren sport ausüben. der zorn ist bereist entfacht, mit allen konsequenzen. dummerweise können einige reifenspuren eines moppeds nicht von denen eines bikes unterscheiden.


 
Dein letzter Satz enthält das wesentliche, wobei eine der Personen auch ohne Motor da oben zuweilen unterwegs ist.
Einer, der in meiner Strasse wohnt fährt auch oft mit seinem Quad da hoch ( Ohne Helm aber mit frisiertem Motor ) 
Ich find es sch... gefährlich für alle anderen Waldnutzer, da diese Geschwindigkeit auch nicht kalkulierbar ist aus Sicht eines Spaziergängers oder Radfahrers.


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (1. Dezember 2008)

Mittwoch am 03.12.2008 ist wieder Teichhaus


----------



## saharadesertfox (1. Dezember 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ... stösst also erst später auf den forstweg am depot vorbei. die einstiege befinden sich alle (grob) im wald überhalb der wehrheim siedlung....



Das ist schon mal ein Anhaltspunkt. Werde mal läuferisch auf Erkundungstour gehen. Da kann ich besser experimentieren.


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (2. Dezember 2008)

Yeti-Ritter schrieb:


> Mittwoch am 03.12.2008 ist wieder Teichhaus



Gude bin leider net von der Partie


----------



## Geißbock__ (18. Februar 2009)

So schön wars am Wochenende am Winterstein! Einfach traumhaft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guzzy (18. März 2009)

am 16.03.09 Feldberg (kleiner Rundweg)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Hätte doch lieber die Langlaufski genommen 

Am Winterstein ist es


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Juni 2009)

...liegt aber schon wieder etwas länger herum. glaube inzwischen nicht mehr daran, dass das jemand vom forst ist. die lassen doch wegen 2 jumps nicht die dicken maschinen da hocheiern... !? liegt vermutlich einfach zu sehr im fokus parallel zum wanderweg, zuviel verkehr (pferde, stöckchenträger, wanderer etc.)....


----------



## Kuwahades (9. Juni 2009)

... sind garantiert die vom Tannenhof. Zwei Ponytussies sind nämlich so schadenfroh um uns herumgeritten, als wir vorletzten Freitag an den Trümmern zum Tannenhof gestanden / gesessen haben.
Ahnung scheinen die aber keine zu haben, wir waren alle drei mit unseren XC Bikes da.


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Juni 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... sind garantiert die vom Tannenhof. Zwei Ponytussies sind nämlich so schadenfroh um uns herumgeritten, als wir vorletzten Freitag an den Trümmern zum Tannenhof gestanden / gesessen haben.
> Ahnung scheinen die aber keine zu haben, wir waren alle drei mit unseren XC Bikes da.



ob das schadenfrohe grinsen ein brauchbares indiz ist? weiss ich ja nicht... spekulieren bringt ohnehin nüscht. beim abriss des drops weiter unten hat man den danebenstehenden baum ziemlich angekratzt. auch nicht so effektiv...


----------



## Kuwahades (9. Juni 2009)

ich verstehe ja eh net, warum immer so hoch und auffällig gebaut wird ?

sowas geht eh nur auf offiziell genehmigten Strecken.

dann lieber nur was für ne Spaßrunde


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Juni 2009)

was kuwa wohl meint, ist die tatsache, dass die teile sehr prominent am trail standen. da geht es doch gar nicht darum, ob das irgendjemand stört, sondern nur darum, dass das so nicht zu sein hat. dem eigner gehts noch um verkehrssicherungspflicht und die haftung, wenn sich jemand auf den appel legt. das übliche eben...

und sweet girl und das andere teil sind für dich nicht mehr als für die spassrunde, für andere sind das richtige herausforderungen... öhem, will ja keine namen nennen.


----------



## Kuwahades (9. Juni 2009)

... haben sich wohl genug leute dran gestört, sonst wärs ja noch da
Mich persönlich störts ja net, aber wegen der ganze Arbeit die reingesteckt wird isses schade drum.
Wenns mehr abseits liegen würde und unauffälliger hät man länger was von.


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Juni 2009)

und was bringt uns das wissen um unsere daseinsberechtigung? im zweifelsfalle nichts, da die nw'ler im gegensatz zu uns legale strecken haben, gern gesehen sind und ein lobby haben die sie unterstützt. 

und so lange es in bikerkreisen als schick gilt sich bei verteilung von arbeit - ich rede nicht vom trailbau etc. - vornehm zurück zu halten, wird das auch so bleiben.


----------



## frankweber (29. Juni 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> und was bringt uns das wissen um unsere daseinsberechtigung? im zweifelsfalle nichts, da die nw'ler im gegensatz zu uns legale strecken haben, gern gesehen sind und ein lobby haben die sie unterstützt.
> 
> und so lange es in bikerkreisen als schick gilt sich bei verteilung von arbeit - ich rede nicht vom trailbau etc. - vornehm zurück zu halten, wird das auch so bleiben.


 
Hi Bernd!


Ist es nicht schick, die arbeit selbst zu machen statt sie zu verteilen?

Gruß Frank

Ich huldige derer, die für unsere "zunft" tätig sind und mit selbstlosem Einsatz die Sache voranbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (30. Juni 2009)

...mühsam ernährt sich das eichhörnchen. und wenn es um unser liebstes hobby geht, scheinen die mühlen noch langsamer zu mahlen als üblich. so lange das so ist, bleibt alles beim alten... wir fahren und irgendjemand schimpft. 

man kann es ohnehin nie allen recht machen....

 

hau rein!


----------



## nrgmac (30. August 2009)

So.... jetzt ist es mal wieder am Winterstein soweit.
Habe heute beim Laufen die Feststellung machen müssen, dass der Limeswall (oder was dafür gehalten werden soll) zwischen Vogeltal und Römerturm vollständig mit frisch gefällten Bäumen zugeworfen wurde. Die Schäden am ,,Wall" durch die aufgeschlagenen Bäume sind größer, als die Erosionsschäden der letzten 10 Jahre!!! Wenn da mal nicht wieder einer mitgedacht hat....


----------



## CoAXx (30. August 2009)

anbei Fotos davon...
















Bilder sind hier in grösser zu betrachten.


----------



## m.hilberg (31. August 2009)

Das hat mir gestern echt meine Tour versaut 

Kommt das dort öfter vor? Wird die Strecke erfahrungsgemäß wieder geräumt? Da einige der neuen Hindernisse ziemlich nach Förster aussehen, ist damit wohl nicht zu rechnen, oder?

Gruß, Mark


----------



## oldrizzo (31. August 2009)

servus,

ja, das kommt immer mal wieder vor. und darauf, dass die strecke geräumt wird, kannst du lange warten. die bäume liegen da in der absicht, das betreten zu verhindern und in diesem aufwand wird sowas nur vom forstamt weilrod betrieben. mir gefällts's auch nicht, aber hintergrund ist der, dass der limestrail kein weg ist. auch kein wanderweg, wie man annehmen könnte. 
wenn ihr an der situation etwas ändern wollt, schreibt den herren doch mal eine mail ([email protected]). die herren heißen götz und lang.


----------



## oldrizzo (31. August 2009)

servus nochmal,

ein kleiner nachtrag: wir waren gestern und vorgestern da oben unterwegs. nicht am limes, aber am holzturm, allerdings ist dort der weg in falllinie im oberen teil gesperrt. in der zeit in der wir oben saßen, sind ca. 20 leute seitlich an den sperrungen durch den wald gelaufen. das dauert nicht lang und es gibt eine nette umgehung. die meisten leute die den weg nutzen wissen doch gar nicht, dass sie sich in des forsts augen, auf einem nicht-weg befinden, nachdem sie jahrelang da wanderten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (31. August 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> ja, das kommt immer mal wieder vor. und darauf, dass die strecke geräumt wird, kannst du lange warten. die bäume liegen da in der absicht, das betreten zu verhindern und in diesem aufwand wird sowas nur vom forstamt weilrod betrieben. mir gefällts's auch nicht, aber hintergrund ist der, dass der limestrail kein weg ist. auch kein wanderweg, wie man annehmen könnte.
> wenn ihr an der situation etwas ändern wollt, schreibt den herren doch mal eine mail ([email protected]). die herren heißen götz und lang.


 

Seit Mittwoch haben sich schon diverse Bypässe gebildet und das ist erst recht schlecht für die Erhaltung des Limes, da sollten die Herren aber klüger agieren.


----------



## CoAXx (31. August 2009)

Also mal ehrlich, ich finde es verständlich, dass mann icht auf dem Limesgrad biken darf. Ich habe mich vor zwei Tagen krass aufgeregt über die Aktion, aber da war mir nicht bewußt, dass es der Limes ist. Ein bischen Nachdenken hilft dann ;-)

Außerdem habe ich keine Beipässe erkennen können. Dermaßen dichgemacht wie dort habe ich noch keine Sperrung gesehen. Es kommt auf den Bildern nicht rüber, aber es liegen alle 20m oberschenkeldicke Bäume von beiden Seiten auf dem Limes und das auf einer sehr langen Wegstrecke. Ich rede von der Strecke Gaulskopf nach unten (wobei der erste Teil noch frei ist).


----------



## frankweber (31. August 2009)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich, ich finde es verständlich, dass mann icht auf dem Limesgrad biken darf. Ich habe mich vor zwei Tagen krass aufgeregt über die Aktion, aber da war mir nicht bewußt, dass es der Limes ist. Ein bischen Nachdenken hilft dann ;-)
> 
> Außerdem habe ich keine Beipässe erkennen können. Dermaßen dichgemacht wie dort habe ich noch keine Sperrung gesehen. Es kommt auf den Bildern nicht rüber, aber es liegen alle 20m oberschenkeldicke Bäume von beiden Seiten auf dem Limes und das auf einer sehr langen Wegstrecke. Ich rede von der Strecke Gaulskopf nach unten (wobei der erste Teil noch frei ist).


 

Ich war heute morgen dort ca 6.45 und da sind nun doch schon diverse Bypässe zu erkennen.
Im Übrigen frag ich mich warum Du, wo Du ja schon 2005 darauf auf merksam gemacht hast, dass  diese Strecke nicht befahren werden sollte auf einmal nicht mehr wusstest, daß es der Limes ist. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## oldrizzo (31. August 2009)

ich hätte mit den sperrungen weniger bis keine probleme, wenn es alternativen dazu geben würde. jetzt konzentriert sich doch alles wieder auf das gekippte u (wanderweg) und der ist ohnehin an wochenenden stark frequentiert. ich lehne mich mal zurück und harre der dinge die da kommen. wir haben mehr als einmal versucht, ein gespräch herbeizuführen. irgendwann sind die herren götz und lang geschichte und evtl. haben die nachfolger mehr weitsicht. bis dahin gibt es vermutlich jede menge neuer illgale trails.


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (1. September 2009)

die idee mit dem abwarten und kafee trinken ist eine gute  
(trotzdem bin ich sauer  )


----------



## frankweber (1. September 2009)

Wetterauer5021 schrieb:


> die idee mit dem abwarten und kafee trinken ist eine gute
> (trotzdem bin ich sauer  )


 
wahrscheinlich bekommt man mit so viel Kaffee Magengeschwüre in Verbindung mit dem ( sauer sein)

ich trink derweilen Tee, damit ich als Rentner die freien Trails auch noch genießen kann.


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (3. September 2009)




----------



## Mork vom Ork (6. September 2009)

Die Bypässe bringen doch erst wieder Flow in die Sache,ich freu mich schon drauf.
Danke für die künstlichen Hindernisse Herr Götz und Lang.

Natürlicherweise werden diese Wegsperrungen in kürzestes Zeit einige Baumeister aus dem Unterholz anlocken, um interessante Querungen zu realisieren.


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (8. September 2009)




----------



## nrgmac (10. September 2009)

Kann es sein, dass einer der Herren vom Forst einen silbernen Pickup mit HR-Nummer fährt? Wir haben ihn bei einer Stöckchenlegeaktion zwischen Förster Schöpp-Eiche und Autobahnbrücke (offizieller Wanderweg mit Markierung rotes Kreuz) beobachtet. 
Sobald er bemerkt hat, dass es beobachtet wurde, hat er fluchtartig den Weg in die Büsche eingeschlagen.
Sollte es sich hierbei wirklich um einen der besagten Herren handeln, dann hat diese Aktion diesmal Konsequenzen! Habe weitere Zeugen und genaue Datums und Zeitangaben! Mal sehen, wer hier wem Stöckchen zwischen die Beine wirft......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (11. September 2009)

servus,

habt ihr fotos gemacht? keine ahnung, ob kennzeichen oder pkw passen, aber mit der info kann man arbeiten.


ps: die karre habe ich aber auch schon gesehen, abr immer nur im vorbeifahren. das letzte mal auf schleichwegen mitten im wald am wintersstein.


----------



## frankweber (11. September 2009)

Nach meiner Einschätzung kommt da nix bei raus aber interessant ist schon wenn man sich wegen der Wegesicherungspflicht gegen Alles was gebaut wurde wendet und wenn es nur ein Haufen Dreck war und nun selbst Gefahrenstellen produziert dann sollte man schon dafür eine Lektion erhalten und wenn sich jemand deshalb die Haxen bricht sollte der gute Mann auch dafür haftbar gemacht werden.

In dem Falle wäre es durchaus auch in überregionaler Presse zu publizieren.


----------



## orscheler (11. September 2009)

Ihr könntet es auch mal mit 'ner Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde versuchen.

da wird zwar nichts konkretes bei rauskommen, führt aber zumindestens dazu, daß der Vorgesetzte des Herrn sich mit der Sache auseinandersetzen muß.


----------



## oldrizzo (11. September 2009)

zunächst sollte man aber wissen, wer die person ist... das kennzeichen hr steht doch für den schwalm-eder-kreis.... das nutzt uns aber noch nichts, solange wir kein foto und das vollständige kennzeichen haben....


----------



## Turm (11. September 2009)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass einer der Herren vom Forst einen silbernen Pickup mit HR-Nummer fährt? Wir haben ihn bei einer Stöckchenlegeaktion zwischen Förster Schöpp-Eiche und Autobahnbrücke (offizieller Wanderweg mit Markierung rotes Kreuz) beobachtet.
> Sobald er bemerkt hat, dass es beobachtet wurde, hat er fluchtartig den Weg in die Büsche eingeschlagen.
> Sollte es sich hierbei wirklich um einen der besagten Herren handeln, dann hat diese Aktion diesmal Konsequenzen! Habe weitere Zeugen und genaue Datums und Zeitangaben! Mal sehen, wer hier wem Stöckchen zwischen die Beine wirft......



Ich war am Mittwoch kurz vor Mittag oben an der Raketenstation joggen und da kam der Pick Up mir aus der Richtung "Rotes Kreuz" Wanderweg entgegen. Den Idiot muss man eigentlich sofort bestrafen (ja ich weiß, dass ist auch keine Lösung ). Rede und Antwort hätte der mir schon stehen müssen.


----------



## nrgmac (11. September 2009)

Werde mal an der Sache dran bleiben....
Waren als kleine Gruppe unterwegs und können den Fahrer alle identifizieren. Das Autokennzeichen ist nur als HR-??-?? bekannt.
Ist aber nicht weiter tragisch..... Wie viele silberne Nissan Pick-Up fahren in der Gemarkung schon herum???
Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde??? Nö, Anzeige bei der Polizei Friedberg!!! Das ist fahrlässiges Verhalten und gefährdet die öffentl. Sicherheit und Ordnung!! Wird Zeit mal etwas gegen solche Stöckchenleger zu unternehmen!!!


----------



## Mork vom Ork (12. September 2009)

Vielleicht kommt diese hohe Herr extra hierher gefahren?

,,Bundesforstamt Schwarzenborn''.


----------



## oldrizzo (12. September 2009)

durchaus möglich, wenn nicht sogar wahrscheinlich. was der dann allerdings in der waldhoheit des forstamts weilrod zu suchen hat!?? aber das muss sich mir nicht erschliessen nehme ich an. wir kommen der sache näher.


----------



## nrgmac (15. September 2009)

Da ich vom Forstamt keine Antwort bzgl. des o.g. Fahrzeuges bekomme, habe ich mich heute doch zu einem Lesebrief in der WZ durchgerungen. Mal sehen, ob das Ding im Meinungstreff abgedruckt wird. Auf die Reaktionen bin ich schon mal gespannt. 

Anbei ein Auszug:
.....da ich regelmäßig selber rund um den Winterstein zu Fuß und per Rad unterwegs bin, habe ich den o.g. Artikel mit großem Interesse verfolgt. Angeblich hat es in der Vergangenheit mehrfach Unfälle zwischen den sich dort bewegenden Besuchergruppen gegeben. Diese Aussage des Forstamtes ist mehr als befremdlich und nicht nachvollziehbar. Vielmehr wird dieser Zustand durch den Bau von künstlichen Hindernissen (Baumfällungen, Kronenholzablage, o.ä.) herbeigeführt. Sowohl als Läufer, Wanderer und Radfahrer wird man von den anspruchsvollen und interessanten Wanderwegen des Taunusclubs auf die bestehenden, straßenähnlichen Forstwirtschaftswege (auch Waldautobahn genannt) gezwungen. 
Ein Teil des Limeswalls wurde zwischen Gaulskopf und dem Vogeltal durch eine unnötige Baumfällaktion extrem beschädigt. Nur um ein paar Radfahrer und Wanderer von einem ,,illegalen" Pfad zu vertreiben, ein solcher Eingriff in die Natur? Da stimmt das Motto: Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen!  Insgesamt wird im Umkreis des Winterstein der Eindruck vermittelt, dass ALLE Besuchergruppen im Wald unerwünscht sind und forstwirtschaftliche Interessen im Vordergrund stehen.  


Demnächst werde ich nochmals eine Mail an das Forstamt mit einem CC an die entsprechende Stelle bei der UNESCO abschicken.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turm (16. September 2009)

Finde ich sehr gut das du mit dem Anliegen an die Öffentlichkeit gehst.

Ich war gerade zwischen Autobahnbrücke Roßbach und Ockstadt auf dem geschotterten Fahrweg neben der Autobahn laufen und da stand dieser silberne Pick Up und ein weinroter Audi A6. Zufällig kam der Herr mit seiner Gefolgschaft gerade aus dem Wald zurück, so das ich Ihn auf die Probleme angesprochen habe. Ich habe es wirklich auf eine ganz nette und höfliche Art versucht. Jedoch nehme ich an, dass durch die ganze Waldarbeit den Herren schon ein Brett vorm Kopf gewachsen ist. Eine sachliche Diskussion scheint mit Leuten vom Forst anscheinend undenkbar. Der Herr wusste auch sofort von der Stöckchenlegeaktion vom Rot Kreuz Weg und er leugnete diese auch nicht. In zwei Minuten Gespräch versuchte er mir ungefair 10 mal mit der selben Phrase zu erklären, dass der Rote Kreuz Weg eigentlich gar kein Wanderweg sei... Er sagte nicht nicht Radweg sondern WANDERWEG! 
Wie gesagt, da unser Sheriff vom Wäldchen recht ungesprächig war, wollte er auch nicht über andere Probleme im Wald wie zum Beispiel den Limes sprechen. 

Also Leute. Wirklich bissig wirkte er nicht auf mich, also muss man keine Scheu vor ihm haben. Regt euch nicht nur auf, sondern sprecht ihn direkt an.


----------



## frankweber (16. September 2009)

Turm schrieb:


> Finde ich sehr gut das du mit dem Anliegen an die Öffentlichkeit gehst.
> 
> Ich war gerade zwischen Autobahnbrücke Roßbach und Ockstadt auf dem geschotterten Fahrweg neben der Autobahn laufen und da stand dieser silberne Pick Up und ein weinroter Audi A6. Zufällig kam der Herr mit seiner Gefolgschaft gerade aus dem Wald zurück, so das ich Ihn auf die Probleme angesprochen habe. Ich habe es wirklich auf eine ganz nette und höfliche Art versucht. Jedoch nehme ich an, dass durch die ganze Waldarbeit den Herren schon ein Brett vorm Kopf gewachsen ist. Eine sachliche Diskussion scheint mit Leuten vom Forst anscheinend undenkbar. Der Herr wusste auch sofort von der Stöckchenlegeaktion vom Rot Kreuz Weg und er leugnete diese auch nicht. In zwei Minuten Gespräch versuchte er mir ungefair 10 mal mit der selben Phrase zu erklären, dass der Rote Kreuz Weg eigentlich gar kein Wanderweg sei... Er sagte nicht nicht Radweg sondern WANDERWEG!
> Wie gesagt, da unser Sheriff vom Wäldchen recht ungesprächig war, wollte er auch nicht über andere Probleme im Wald wie zum Beispiel den Limes sprechen.
> ...


 

Autonummer notiert??

Wenn der Rote Kreuz Weg kein Weg sein soll warum ist er dann mit einem roten Kreuz markiert?

Das ist ja wirklich beeindruckend dumm das im Wald illegale Wege als Wanderwege markiert sind und in den Bestandkarten als solche ausgewiesen werden.

Schlimm, dass Generationen vor Herrn Silberpickup Alles falsch gemacht haben.


----------



## nrgmac (18. September 2009)

Mit dem nicht Wanderweg hat der Typ gar nicht mal so unrecht.....
Der ,,Rotes Kreuz" Weg ist erst kürzlich auf die ehemalige Panzerstraße umgelegt worden. Das passiert alles ganz still und heimlich..... Motto: Wird schon keiner mitbekommen, dass sämtliche Wege bald nur noch auf den Forstwirtschaftswegen oder vorhandenen Betonstraßen verlaufen...... 

Leserbrief ist auch heute in der Wetterauer Zeitung abgedruckt. Mal sehen, ob da noch ein paar Reaktionen drauf erfolgen.


----------



## orscheler (21. September 2009)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Mit dem nicht Wanderweg hat der Typ gar nicht mal so unrecht.....
> Der ,,Rotes Kreuz" Weg ist erst kürzlich auf die ehemalige Panzerstraße umgelegt worden. Das passiert alles ganz still und heimlich..... Motto: Wird schon keiner mitbekommen, dass sämtliche Wege bald nur noch auf den Forstwirtschaftswegen oder vorhandenen Betonstraßen verlaufen......
> 
> Leserbrief ist auch heute in der Wetterauer Zeitung abgedruckt. Mal sehen, ob da noch ein paar Reaktionen drauf erfolgen.


 
auch wenn der Weg kein offizieller Wanderweg ist, bleibt er immer noch ein Weg und damit legal.


----------



## nrgmac (22. September 2009)

Na dann schreib doch mal eine Beschwerdemail an das Forstamt,  den Wetteraukreis oder das Ministerium! 
Die langweilen sich langsam schon, weil  die Briefe oder Mails immer von den selben Absendern stammen!


----------



## orscheler (23. September 2009)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Na dann schreib doch mal eine Beschwerdemail an das Forstamt, den Wetteraukreis oder das Ministerium!
> Die langweilen sich langsam schon, weil die Briefe oder Mails immer von den selben Absendern stammen!


 
Hat jemand die Postadresse des Forstamts, die genauen Namen und Dienstbezeichnungen der Herren und am besten auch Adresse und Namen der Vorgesetzten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (23. September 2009)

@ orscheler: hast eine pm...


----------



## orscheler (23. September 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ orscheler: hast eine pm...


 
Danke für die Adressen 

Ich werde an den Herrn Götz und den Gerst (Leiter des Hessen-Forsts)
jeweils einen Brief schreiben, in dem ich versuchen werde die beiden etwas zu ärgern.  

außerdem auch einen Brief an den GF der Deutschen Limeskomission, in dem ich ihn auf die Beschädigungen des Limes durch Waldarbeiten des Forstamt Weilrod hinweisen werde.

mal schauen, wie die reagieren.

Gruß

Orschler


----------



## pedalentreter22 (13. Oktober 2009)

@orscheler: ich weiß nicht, ob das mit der Limeskomission so eine gute Idee ist; das Befahren des Limes ist ja auch nicht gerade gut für ihn... glaube auch nicht, dass es erlaubt ist...


----------



## WODAN (23. Oktober 2009)

Es tut sich etwas...

HIER


----------



## frankweber (23. Oktober 2009)

Schön, daß die Bemühungen des scw nicht verpuffen und Bewegung in die Sache kommt.

Weniger schön ist die Zuordnung von Rinnen in die Verantwortlichkeit von Bikern.

Der Bereich mit der Rinne ist im Winter stark wasserführend und steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.
In der Schneeschmelze ist es ein richtiges Rinnsal; ausserdem handelt es sich hier um einen Wildwechselpfad, der nun durch das Zuwerfen mit Bäumen in seiner diesbezüglichen Eigenschaft erheblich gestört ist , weniger gestört war das ökologische Gleichgewicht durch die natürlich entstande Rinne.


Schade, daß in der Zeitung dann so ein Blödsinn steht.

Ich kenne dieses Gebiet sehr gut, da ich fast täglich im Bereich Winterstein unterwegs bin und ehrlich gesagt ist doch die Situation vor dem Eingriff des Forstes wirklich gut gewesen.

Die Bauwerke am Forsthaus oder am Pferdeweg haben eigentlich auch niemanden gestört, waren sie doch sozusagen in Bypässe eingefügt und niemals auf einer Hauptwandererroute etc, und jeder sollte halt selbst entscheiden, ob er so ein Bauwerk befährt oder nicht.

Durch die relativ geringe Frequenz am Winterstein ( verglichen mit Feldberg etc.) gab es dort mit anderen Waldnutzern auch eher selten überhaupt Kontakt geschweige denn Konflikte.
( Wenn man mal von den stöckchenlegenden Spezialisten absieht, die vorsätzlich Unruhe stiften wollen, die gibt es halt überall)


Eigentlich könnte es dort ein kleines Paradies sein, denn es ist für alle genug Wald vorhanden und es gibt Wanderwege und radtaugliche naturfeste Wege in ausreichender Anzahl, damit jeder dort ein klein bisschen Ausgleich zum Alltag finden kann.

Hoffen wir doch mal darauf, daß man sich weiter annähert und diese Stimmungsmache gegen die Bikerschar ein Ende findet oder wenigstens nicht weiter vorangetrieben wird.

Bis hierhin Respekt an den SCW und die Bemühungen und in unserer Aller Namen :

Dranbleiben!!!!!

auch hier höhlt vielleicht steter Tropfen den Stein!


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Oktober 2009)

Servus,
in Sachen Limes diskutiere ich ungern, er ist Weltkulturerbe. Ob die Schäden durch Wasser, natürliche Erosion oder Biker verursacht werden, mag ich als Laie nicht zu beurteilen, meine Intuition sagt mir, dass es auch hier die Mischung macht, also Wasserabtrag, Wander- und Bikerfrequenz, natürlicher Zerfall etc. Aber hier sind die Wanderer ebenso unerwünscht wie Biker. Die Lösung? Evtl. ein Weg parallel zum Limes!? Schaun wir mal... wichtig ist und bleibt, dass sich Biker und Wanderer weiterhin die Wanderwege teilen, hier bietet das Forstgesetz ja dann doch Interpretationsspielraum, denn was ist ein fester Weg? Aber das wird an anderen Stellen ja ausreichend diskutiert. 

Alles in allem ein erster, guter Ansatz.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe heute einen sehr einseitig recherchierten Artikel im Wetterauer Bote, war glaub ich auch in der WZ, gelesen.
In dem hieß es unter anderem, dass die Mountainbiker den Wald total beschädigen würden und zwar NUR die Mountainbiker.
Ich glaube, es wurde auch über die Rinnen geschrieben, aber so sicher bin ich mir da jetzt auch nicht.
Greetz


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Oktober 2009)

..kannst du den scannen, bzw. hast du einen link? ist das der artikel von gestern aus der wz? fragen über fragen....


----------



## pedalentreter22 (24. Oktober 2009)

hab ihn heute im Boten gefunden.
wegen scannen, muss ich schaun, ob der Scanner noch lebt und wegen Link schau ich auch mal.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (24. Oktober 2009)

habe was gefunden, sit glaub ich im Detail ein bisschen verändert, aber im Grunde das Gleiche: http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...ur-_arid,138478_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,75.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (24. Oktober 2009)

Das ist der oben bereits gepostete und kommentierte Artikel. Den Artikel aus dem Boten kenne ich nicht, aber da gab es im Laufe des Jahres schon heftigere Sachen zu lesen. Das Treffen fand ja zwischen Bikern und Forst statt, klar das man da nicht über Wanderer (oder Quads, Segways, Nordic Walker etc.)berichtet. Aus erster Hand kann ich Dir allerdings sagen, dass auch darüber gesprochen wurde, auch wenn das nicht in dem Artikel steht. Und der Limes ist genauso für Wanderer tabu.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (24. Oktober 2009)

ah. okay


----------



## oldrizzo (3. Mai 2010)

Servus,

ich hole aus gegebenem Anlass diesen Thread mal wieder aus der Mottenkiste. Wer in den letzten Monaten die Presse etwas verfolgt hat, hat evtl. auch mitbekommen, dass sich einige Radler mit Vertretern von Hessen Forst und Naturpark Hochtaunus an einen Tisch gesetzt haben, um über die Zukunft des Bikens rund um den Winterstein zu sprechen. 

Inzwischen liegen Ergebnisse vor. Das Gute an diesen ist, dass man für die nun folgenden Punkte 1 und 2 (illegales Buddeln und Limes hacken) eigentlich keinen Grund mehr hat. Wer erfahren möchte warum das so ist, sollte sich mit mir in Verbindung setzen und zwar bevor er oder sie hier meckert etc.

1. Das Befahren des Limes vom Römerturm aus ist immer noch verboten!
2. Das illegale Buddeln und Anlegen von Trails bleibt weiterhin illegal! Illegal errichtete Strecken werden demnächst plattgemacht.
3. Das Shutteln am Winterstein ist ebenfalls untersagt!
4. Nehmt bitte ganz besonders im oberen Teil des Holzturm"trails" Rücksicht auf Wanderer, das ist ein Wanderweg und keine Rennstrecke.

Ride on

Bernd


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (5. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## darkdesigner (5. Mai 2010)

Ach das wäre ja schön, wenn der Holzturm-Trail wieder frei befahrbar wäre, und das ganz bis zum Forsthaus Winterstein?!?


----------



## Nukem49 (5. Mai 2010)

Soweit ich weiß is da alles frei, jedenfalls bin ich den letzten Wochen mehrmals ohne Probleme da runter gefahren.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (5. Mai 2010)

hmm. sieht schlecht aus für die A-line.


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Mai 2010)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> hmm. sieht schlecht aus für die A-line.



jepp.... hat sich wacker gehalten über die jahre.


----------



## pedalentreter22 (5. Mai 2010)

hach jaa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2010)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß is da alles frei, jedenfalls bin ich den letzten Wochen mehrmals ohne Probleme da runter gefahren.



 Yepp - Der ist frei, bin da letzten Sonntag runtergelaufen


----------



## Mork vom Ork (8. Mai 2010)

darkdesigner schrieb:


> Ach das wäre ja schön, wenn der Holzturm-Trail wieder frei befahrbar wäre, und das ganz bis zum Forsthaus Winterstein?!?



Er meint sicher den kompletten Oldskooltrail anno 19??-2001.?Der ist leider ab der Querung des direkten Auftstiegs zum Holzturm durch immer wieder mal querliegende Büme nicht mehr durchgehend befahrbar .Diese werden nur bei Rückearbeiten kurzfristig beseite geräumt.

Den fetten Anlieger rechts zum Schluss gibt es seit  mindestens 10 Jahren nicht mehr.Ist damals durch einen Bagger besetigt worden.


----------



## Tomcutzz (12. Mai 2010)

Also ma grad zum Thema oben, kanns auch bestätigen der Holzturm-Trail ist frei.

*ABER JETZT KOMMTS ACHTUNG AN ALLE BIKER AUF DEM WINTERSTEIN:*

Es scheint als möchte jemand den Bikern nun fahrlässig den Spaß verderben.
Bin vorhin mit einem Freund den Trail entlang gefahren an dem die Kicker stehen.

Besonders am unteren Ende nach dem Kicker, und dann das Stück, was auf der anderen Straßen Seite in den Wald geht, wo die steile Abfahrt ist *dort wurden mit Absicht Nägel (25mm) plaziert.*
Dies war daran zu erkennen, dass die Nägel senkrecht aufgestellt wurden.

Die Bilanz 5 Nägel in meinen Reifen (ich bin vorweg gefahren) und ein Nagel im Reifen meines Kumpels. Anschließend haben wir auf dem Trail ca. 30 Nägel aufgesammelt.

Mal abgesehen davon das dort neben Bikern, Familien mit Hunden und Kindern spazieren gehen finde ich es grob fahrlässig und extrem gefährlich, das irgend ein geisteskranker Spinner dort Nägel plaziert.
Wir haben dies durch Fotos dokumentiert, warte nur noch das ich sie vom Kumpel bekomme und dann hier posten kann.

Ich weiß nicht wie es auf dem Holzturm-Trail aussieht, weil bis dahin sind wir heute leider nicht gekommen. Weshalb könnt ihr euch ja denken.

Bitte informiert alle Freunde und Bekannte das sie die Augen offen halten.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Geißbock__ (12. Mai 2010)

Das ist mir dort auch passiert!
Nur dass es bei mir böse ausging und ich ins Krankenhaus musste!
das war letzten September. 
Bei mir waren es Zimmermannsnägel mit großem Rundkopf!!!
Das macht echt kein Spaß mehr!


----------



## Tomcutzz (12. Mai 2010)

dann kommen dir die hier bestimmt bekannt vor ... (mehr bilder gibts später)
... eins steht fest DAS IST KEIN ZUFALL, das da Nägel liegen













P.S.: Wir wollen die Tage die Trails auch mal mit einigen sehr starken Magneten abgehen. Vielleicht hilft es was.


----------



## frankweber (12. Mai 2010)

Der grÃ¶Ãte Bikerhasser am Winterstein ist ein Nordic Walker Trainer vom TV Ober MÃ¶rlen, mit dem Namen Oscar Adelmann.
Die richtige Abfolge ergibt sich, wenn man vom Ende des Beitrages mit dem Lesen beginnt. (Sorry fÃ¼r den Umstand)









In der Abfolge habe ich den Vorstand des TV Ã¼ber das Verhalten seines Abteilungsleiter informiert aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. 

Meine Antwort auf die Antwort von Hr Adelmann:

Guten Tag,

Als allererstes weiÃe ich darauf hin, dass meine Mail mit einem Absender (steht am Ende: Frank Weber ) keinerlei unbekannten Charakter hat.

Sie haben der Natur einen BÃ¤rendienst erwiesen durch Ihre aberwitzige Massenveranstaltung, die an Naturverschmutzung kaum zu Ã¼bertreffen ist.

Hunderte von Menschen reiÃen mit Ihrem Stockwerk die BÃ¶den auf und fahren mit dem Auto in den Wald, wo gegrillt gegrÃ¶lt und der MÃ¼ll hinterlassen wurde.

Mein Mail war ein freundlicher Hinweis auf den von Ihnen missachteten Naturschutz, mit der Bitte VersÃ¤umnisse im Sinne der Natur beizulegen.

Ihre Ansichten sind extrem totalitÃ¤r und sozial unvertrÃ¤glich.
Wie kommen Sie auf die Idee, dass ich auf einem nicht genehmigten Weg gefahren sein soll, wo lediglich ein Fahrrad dort steht, wo ich ein Foto gemacht habe.?


Die Mail war freundlich geschrieben und gemeint, Sie hingegen sind einfach in jeglicher bisher erlebten Situation ein unertrÃ¤glicher Zeitgenosse.

Aber Sie mÃ¼ssen sich ja 365 Tage im Jahr selbst ertragen und das ist schon mal eine passende Strafe.

Ich wÃ¼nsche Ihnen viel SpaÃ beim Vermehren der gewonnenen Einsichten und gute Besserung in der Abfolge 

Mit WanderergruÃ 

Frank Weber



Antwort GeschÃ¤ftsstelle Ober MÃ¶rlen: 

Sehr geehrter unbekannter Bike-Fahrer,

Ã¼ber Ihre e-mail sind wir doch sehr verwundert aber laden Sie gerne zu unserer nÃ¤chsten Veranstaltung am â¦ April 2011 ein, uns dann beim AbrÃ¤umen der Schilder zu unterstÃ¼tzen.
Wir werden dann fÃ¼r Sie auch eine Ausnahmegenehmigung bei der zustÃ¤ndigen ForstbehÃ¶rde
Einholen, dass Sie abseits der Forstwege z.B. den Limespfad mit Ihrem Bike befahren dÃ¼rfen. 

Nur noch zu Ihrer Information: Wir hatten ca. 60 Schilder aufgestellt mit der Genehmigung vom Hessenforst, welche bis zum Mittwoch 28.April 2010 wieder eingesammelt werden sollten.
Ihren freundlichen Hinweis per e-mail vom 27.04.10, 11.06 Uhr, leiten wir an den Hessenforst weiter. 

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen
Nordic-WalkingTeam vom TV Ober-MÃ¶rlen
Organisatoren 
Oskar & Ingrid Adelmann 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Oskar Adelmann
LudwigstraÃe 2
61239 Ober-MÃ¶rlen
Telefon (06002) 5142
Mobil (0172) 6962626
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Von:* Geschaeftsstelle [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Gesendet:* Dienstag, 27. April 2010 18:26
*An:* Adelmann Oskar
*Betreff:* Fw: Ihre Veranstaltung vom vergangenen Sonntag




Cornelia Heining
GeschÃ¤ftsstelle TV Ober-MÃ¶rlen
______________________________



TV 1901 "Fortuna" Ober-MÃ¶rlen e.V.
HasselheckerstraÃe 20
61239 Ober-MÃ¶rlen



Tel.: 06002 - 93 80 22
mail: [email protected]
www.tv-ober-moerlen.de



1. Vorsitzende Andrea Franke
Eingetragen im Vereinsregister beim Amtsgericht Friedberg, Nr. VR 804



1. Schreiben an TV Ober MÃ¶rlen ( es war nur noch dieses eine Schild im Wald vorhanden und an den Wegestrecken einiges an MÃ¼ll, den die Teilnehmer haben fallen lassen, anstatt diesen mitzunehmen und geeignet zu entsorgen.
----- Original Message ----- 
*From:**To:* [email protected] 

*Sent:* Tuesday, April 27, 2010 11:06 AM

*Subject:* Ihre Veranstaltung vom vergangenen Sonntag




Hat Spuren hinterlassen.

Heute Morgen stand noch immer dieses Schild, welches Sie fÃ¼r Ihre Aktiven aufgestellt hatten.

Sind Sie doch bitte so nett und lassen das entfernen.

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen Frank Weber



Dieses Bild wurde als Anhang beigefÃ¼gt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (12. Mai 2010)

Es ist immer wieder traurig, was für Gestalten auf der Welt unterwegs sind.
Nägel - nix Neues aber immer wieder unglaublich


----------



## Tomcutzz (12. Mai 2010)

hier dir bilder die ersten beiden Bilder zeigen die  betroffenen Traileinfahrten ...





















sorry, die cam hat leider nicht die beste quali!


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Mai 2010)

servus,

jungs, tut mir bitte einen gefallen und schickt mir die bilder inkl. eurer adresse per mail (addi schicke ich euch), ich leite das dann an den forst und den naturpark weiter. 

zum zweiten: geht bitte mit den bildern zu polizei und erstattet anzeige gegen unbekannt, in diesem fall MUSS die polizei ermitteln. das ist keine hohle phrase, aber das ist jetzt schon so oft vorgekommen, da muss etwas passieren.

@ frank: die mail nicht löschen sondern direkt inkl. der bilder an das forstamt weilrod und den naturpark, mailaddis schicke ich dir. beschreibe bitte auch den zustand der wege.

das hier ist kein aufruf irgendjemand zu denunzieren, aber aktuell geht es doch etwas zu weit.


----------



## Tomcutzz (13. Mai 2010)

hi, wollte eben sagen das ich gestern das online der polizei als Mitteilungs/Hinweis-Anzeige mitgeteilt habe. 
auch wenn wir mtb fahrer dort nicht gern gesehen werden,
dass ist das aller letzte dort nägel zu platzieren zumal nicht nur biker sondern auch family mit kids und hunden und das wildtier davon gefährdet ist. das geht einfach zu weit.


----------



## Turm (13. Mai 2010)

Ich würde das auch nochmal mit Bildern an die Wetterauer Zeitung schicken. 
Da gibt es sicher genügend Wanderer die so ein Verhalten von ihren Artgenossen missbilligen! Ich gehe dort oben auch joggen oder einfach mal mit leichten Straßenschuhen spazieren und da bohren sich solche Nägel wie durch Butter in die Füße.


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Mai 2010)

moin nochmal, ich habe die bilder weitergeleitet, danke tomcutzz...

nochmal im klartext:
es ist im hfg nicht eindeutig definiert, was ein fester weg ist, noch nicht. das gibt uns nicht das recht, quer durch den wald zu brettern, aber das gibt absolut niemandem unter gar keinen umständen das recht, nägel auszulegen. das ist KEIN KAVALIERSDELIKT! 

ebenfalls könnt ihr getrost die schwätzer, die euch erzählen wollen, wo ihr zu fahren habt links liegen lassen. es ist ohnehin schon schwer, einen wanderweg von einem trampelpfad zu unterscheiden, auf nummer sicher geht ihr, wenn ihr wege mit markierung nutzt. aber es gibt keine 2-m-regelung in hessen, demzufolge hat die breite des weges nichts zu sagen. 

ride on!


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Mai 2010)

zum thema gibt es jetzt auch eine gruppe bei facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=120773227952598#!/group.php?gid=120773227952598


----------



## luckyphil66 (14. Mai 2010)

Hey Dudes....
Ergänzend zu den Bildern von Tomcutzz noch ein paar Bilder von mir.... war mit ihm zusammen fahren und hatte auch ein Schweizer Käse als Reifen....

Die Nägel waren Alle auf der A-Line ob auf den anderen Strecken auch welche sind weiß ich leider nicht!
















Hier nochmal die Stelle an der en Haufen Nägel lagen..... Allen die am Winterstein aktiv sind dürfte die Stelle bekannt sein!













Also immer schön die Augen offen halten!


----------



## WODAN (14. Mai 2010)

Hi,
ich hoffe Ihr habt bei der Polizei Anzeige erstattet, nur so bewegt sich etwas.


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Mai 2010)

...auch nochmal die bitte an dich: schick mir mal die fotos bitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agende (14. Mai 2010)

Ab zur Polizei ... irgendwann ist der/die fällig!


----------



## olli47 (15. Mai 2010)

Hi, 

hatte vor zwei Wochen einen Nagel, der exakt wie die auf den Photos aussah, im Hinterrad.

Location: Eingang vom Tannenhoftrail - also wenn man unterhalb der A-Line die Panzerstrasse kreutzt, ungefähr 5m später links in den Trail rein. Der Nagel war direkt oben am Traileingang platziert. 

Hab da in der Gegend dann auch nach weiteren Nägeln geschaut, weil das etwas sehr "zufällig" direkt am Traileingang war. Hab keine weiteren Nägel gefunden, wollte das aber hier als Warnung dann doch nochmal durchgeben. Damals dachte ich halt, es wäre nur ein einzelner Nagel gewesen ... merke jetzt erst, dass da ein Spinner mit Methode im Wahn vorgegangen ist.

Grüße,
Olli


----------



## frankweber (17. Mai 2010)

Heute morgen hatte ich auch einen Nagel in meinem Hinterrad - leider.
Es scheint wirklich so daß der Täter hier seinen Wirkungskreis erweitert hat.
Es war auf dem flowigen Trail, der Richtung Marienkapelle durch einen kleinen Bach führt in der 2ten Kurve ( kleiner Anlieger) , ich war ziemlich schnell und hatte große Mühe die Kontrolle zu behalten, da auch ein Fat Albert schnell leer ist, wenn ein Nagel drin steckt.

Ich kam deshalb heute 15 min zu spät ins Geschäft, da ich eh schon ein wenig im Verzug war. Meine Mitarbeiterin hat mir dann erzählt daß seit Neuestem am KFG ( Kaiserin Friedrich Gynasium Bad Homburg) irgend ein Irrer die Bremsen der Fahrräder aushängt.
Ihre Tochter hat es Gott sei Dank rechtzeitig gemerkt und es ist ihr nichts passiert.

All diese Armen Irren, die solche Sachen machen sollten zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden, denn die Motivation ist ja wohl eindeutig Anderen Schaden zuzufügen. 

Solche Dinge können unter ungünstigen Umständen sogar tödlich ausgehen.

Manchmal frag ich mich in welchem Urwald wir hier leben.


----------



## oldrizzo (17. Mai 2010)

Servus,

ich habe heute Strafanzeige wegen Verdachts des gefährlichen Eingriffs in den Straßenverkehr, gefährlicher Körperverletzung und Sachbeschädigung gestellt. Körperverletzung deswegen, weil im letzten Jahr ein Biker durch eine Nagelfalle zu Fall und Schaden gekommen ist und keine Anzeige erstattete.


----------



## ins (18. Mai 2010)

Einfach ohne Worte, was manche Leute zu solchen Sachen motiviert...  

Bei mir ist zum Glück noch alles Heil und ich habe jetzt auch keine Nägel mehr gefunden, aber sollte ich da mal jemanden erwischen, wenn er Nägel ausstreut... Gnade ihm Gott! 

Ist nicht nur gefährlich für Biker, sondern auch für alle anderen Waldbesucher und Tiere.


----------



## luckyphil66 (18. Mai 2010)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich habe heute Strafanzeige wegen Verdachts des gefährlichen Eingriffs in den Straßenverkehr, gefährlicher Körperverletzung und Sachbeschädigung gestellt. Körperverletzung deswegen, weil im letzten Jahr ein Biker durch eine Nagelfalle zu Fall und Schaden gekommen ist und keine Anzeige erstattete.



Jawoll...... nur so geht's Voran!!! Doppel Daumen!!!!


----------



## 2slow4U (22. Mai 2010)

> Ich würde das auch nochmal mit Bildern an die Wetterauer Zeitung  schicken.


Am Freitag war übrigens ein Bericht in der Wetterauer Zeitung. Was geht nur in solchen Menschen vor die so was machen? 
Hat in den letzten Tagen eigentlich noch jemand Nägel gefunden oder gar nen Plattfuß gehabt? Morgen will ich auch mal ne Runde auf den Winterstein, hoffentlich muß mein Flickzeug nicht zum Einsatz kommen...


----------



## 2slow4U (22. Mai 2010)

> Meine Mitarbeiterin hat mir dann erzählt daß seit Neuestem am KFG (  Kaiserin Friedrich Gynasium Bad Homburg) irgend ein Irrer die Bremsen  der Fahrräder aushängt.


Das scheint jetzt hier auch Mode zu werden: Am Donnerstagabend wäre ein Junge in Friedberg (Henry Benrath Schule) fast von einem Auto überfahren worden, als er auf seinem Rad losfuhr, nachdem irgend so ein Vollpfosten die Bremsen löste. Seine Mutter erstattete Anzeige bei der Polizei... (Bericht war heute in der Wetterauer Zeitung)


----------



## -ToM- (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
habe letzte Woche auch 2 Winterstein Touren gemacht ( Kuhkopfhütte > Holzturm > Raststätte Wetterau ) zum Glück weder Plattfuss noch Nägel zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (30. Mai 2010)

-ToM- schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe letzte Woche auch 2 Winterstein Touren gemacht ( Kuhkopfhütte > Holzturm > Raststätte Wetterau ) zum Glück weder Plattfuss noch Nägel zu sehen.


 

so sollte es ja eigentlich auch sein und nicht anders - wollen wir hoffen, dass es so bleibt.


----------



## Nachor (5. Juni 2010)

hab das hier gerade bei der Polizeipressestelle der Polizei Friedberg entdeckt

POL-FB: Pressemitteilung vom 20.05.2010

Friedberg (ots) - Friedberg: Anschläge auf Mountainbiker?
Am Sonntag teilte ein 39-jähriger Bad Nauheimer der Polizei mit, dass sogenannte Zimmermannsnägel in den letzten Tagen auf Rad- und Wanderwegen rund um den Winterstein ausgelegt wurden. Die Nägel wurden nach Angaben des Zeugen so im Boden eingearbeitet, dass auch ein Unfall passieren muss und die Spitze nach oben zeigt. Die Nägel wurden nach Angaben des Zeugen auf für Radler vorgesehene Wege ausgelegt. Bereits im September 2009 kam es zu einem Unfall eines Radfahrers, nachdem dieser am Winterstein in ausgelegte Nägel fuhr und stürzte. Er zog sich hierbei schwere Verletzungen zu. Hinweise erbittet die Polizei Friedberg, Tel. 06031/6010. Bilder der gefundenen Nägel sind beigefügt!!!

Sauerei


----------



## Shorty yz1 (5. Juni 2010)

Achtung:  Die A-Line ist immer noch mit Nägeln bestückt!!!

Ich hatte gestern keine Schule und dachte mir ich fahr mal ne runde bergab. Geschätzte 2 minuten nach anfang des Trails befinden sich immernoch Nägel. Beim Späteren Verlauf des Trails( Verlauf wörtlich gemeint! Musste nach dem ersten nagelbet schieben) befinden sich noch mehr Nägel. Ich weiß nich ob ich alle Gefunden habe.


PS: Meine Table tops sind beide Kmplett kaputt....


----------



## oldrizzo (6. Juni 2010)

statt die teile aufzuheben, sollte man die polizei rufen und die nägel von denen einsammeln lassen.... schadensmeldung kannste dann auch gleich machen....


----------



## yoobee (13. Juli 2010)

Zwei mal A-Line, dann war Schluss :-( Genau die Stelle, wie auf den Bildern oben.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/691768


----------



## luckyphil66 (13. Juli 2010)

oh mann.... das ist ja echt ätzend....würde gern mal wissen wer sowas macht.... hat jemand per zufall mal ne woche lang 24 std am tag zeit?    der könnte sich ja mal auf die lauer legen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Chris- (13. Juli 2010)

Ui, dann hatte ich Glück. Bin da gestern abend auch lang gefahren...


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Juli 2010)

ich wiederhole mich: 

polizei anrufen, schadensmeldung durchgeben, nägel NICHT aufsammeln!


----------



## yoobee (13. Juli 2010)

Ja, hab ich zu spät gelesen... Wir können sie ja heut abend wieder hinlegen


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Juli 2010)

servus,

heute ist wieder mtb-stammtisch im teichhaus bad nauheim ab 20.00 uhr.


----------



## oldrizzo (4. August 2010)

Servus,

und wieder ist ein Moant rum und das heisst: 

Stammtisch im Teichhaus Bad Nauheim ab 20.00 Uhr!


----------



## Shorty yz1 (8. August 2010)

Kurze frage: würde es sich lohnen in dei Singletrails noch ein paar obstacles sprich north shores und ähnliches hineinzubauen oder wird das gleich wieder alles zerstört??


----------



## oldrizzo (8. August 2010)

ich würde wetten, das du daran nicht viel freude hättest. aber evtl. kannst du so aktiv dazu beitragen, dass die trails am winterstein komplett gesperrt werden....


----------



## D.Sanchezz (8. August 2010)

habt ihr am Samstag da gebaut ?


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (9. August 2010)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ich würde wetten, das du daran nicht viel freude hättest. aber evtl. kannst du so aktiv dazu beitragen, dass die trails am winterstein komplett gesperrt werden....


bestimmt 
Ich trau mich fast schon gar nicht mehr hoch weil solche ASSIS Nägel auf den Trails Verteilen


----------



## pedalentreter22 (9. August 2010)

hat einer von euch vielleicht so eine Art Überwachungskamera? gibts ja, die könnte man dann für nen Tag da hinstellen und abends den Akku wechseln oder so.
Das wäre dann nämlich ein Beweis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (9. August 2010)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ich würde wetten, das du daran nicht viel freude hättest. aber evtl. kannst du so aktiv dazu beitragen, dass die trails am winterstein komplett gesperrt werden....


 

Die Meinung vom Rizzo zeigt sicher die Denke der Forstbehörde auf und in der Vergangenheit wurde immer kurz nach dem Fertigstellen irgendwelcher Bauwerke vom Forst  gleich mehrere Spots dort dichtgemacht. 

Freut Euch doch am Vorhandenen


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (9. August 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Die Meinung vom Rizzo zeigt sicher die Denke der Forstbehörde auf und in der Vergangenheit wurde immer kurz nach dem Fertigstellen irgendwelcher Bauwerke vom Forst  gleich mehrere Spots dort dichtgemacht.
> 
> Freut Euch doch am Vorhandenen



das ist es ja... da gibbets leute die an den "Vorhandenen" Nägel aufrecht in den Boden stecken  wenn ich die erwische dann.......


----------



## frankweber (9. August 2010)

Wetterauer5021 schrieb:


> das ist es ja... da gibbets leute die an den "Vorhandenen" Nägel aufrecht in den Boden stecken  wenn ich die erwische dann.......


 

Ich versteh  Deine Wut, schließlich hab ich das auch schon erdulden müssen in einem nagelneuen Hinterreifen auf der ersten Fahrt einen Dachdeckernagel im Hinterrad gehabt zu haben, aber ich gehe nicht davon aus, daß die Nagelproben vom Forst sind, sondern eher von einem 
Wahnsinnigen.

Je mehr wir aber Nägel, Bauwerke etc. thematisieren, desto eher laufen wir Gefahr vom Forst kollektiv ausgesperrt zu werden.

Ich werde,  falls ich den  Nagelattentäter erwische, auch Schwierigkeiten haben dem nicht die Kauleiste zurechtzurücken aber hoffe, das Beweissicherung vorrangig vor Rache meine Gedanken steuert.

Unterdessen werd ich mich aber weiterhin an den Schönheiten unseres Waldes erfreuen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Geißbock__ (10. August 2010)

Mit dem Bau der Northshores und den Brief, der an den Förtser gerichtet ist und von Bikern kommen soll, tragt ihr ganz ganz sicher euren sicheren Beitrag, dass die Wege rund um den Winterstein für Radfahrer unzugänglicher werden! Ich verstehe nicht die Frage in diesem Forum, wenn ihr schon gebaut habt!? Macht nur weiter so! Gebt lieber einen 20er aus und fahrt in einen Bikepark, da sind mehr solcher Northshores, die keinen stören!


----------



## oldrizzo (10. August 2010)

wenn ihr bauen wollt, dann tut das doch in organisiertem rahmen und so, dass es nicht wieder abgerissen wird. so haben alle etwas davon...


----------



## Kuwahades (10. August 2010)

ich bin gegen Holz !
dezente Erdkicker am Wegrand, die niemanden stören
höher, schneller, weiter kann man in Winterberg machen
zuhause sollte es gemütlich sein


----------



## Shorty yz1 (10. August 2010)

also ich hab da noch nie was gebaut... hab halt nur drüber nachgedacht.. aber eure argumente sind schon richtig...
mich störn halt hauptsächlich die baumstämme auf dem haupttrail, vlt kann man das ganze als kicker oder so umbaun...??


----------



## oldrizzo (10. August 2010)

welchen haupttrail meinst du denn? als ich das letzte mal oben war, lagen auf keinem trail baumstämme rum.


----------



## D.Sanchezz (10. August 2010)

ich bins letztes WE (das erste mal) gefahren, alles top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (10. August 2010)

heute war auf der A-Line und dem Dschungeltrail keinerlei Nägel oder ähnliches.


----------



## Shorty yz1 (20. August 2010)

ich mein die stelle gleich auf dem haupttrail unterhalb des aussichtsturms... da kommt dann so ein baumstamm der so in zwei hälften zerschnitten ist.. da muss man voll abbremsen und das nervt total.. un son kleiner kicker scheint ja keinen zu stören, denn die dh kicker bei der alten funkerstation stehn ja auch ohne das sich einer beschwert..


----------



## wartool (20. August 2010)

woran würdest Du erkennen, dass sich jemand "beschwert"?? finde diese Einstellung ziemlich naiv.. aber gut.. mich betrifft der Winterstein nicht direkt - fahre ja eher in meiner Ecke rum...


----------



## oldrizzo (20. August 2010)

Shorty yz1 schrieb:


> ich mein die stelle gleich auf dem haupttrail unterhalb des aussichtsturms... da kommt dann so ein baumstamm der so in zwei hälften zerschnitten ist.. da muss man voll abbremsen und das nervt total.. un son kleiner kicker scheint ja keinen zu stören, denn die dh kicker bei der alten funkerstation stehn ja auch ohne das sich einer beschwert..



das ist nicht der haupttrail, das ist eine für biker gesperrte rückeschneise... und die kicker an der a-line stehen nur noch, weil bislang keiner die zeit hatte sie abzureissen. ich würde es ganz einfach lassen am winterstein etwas zu bauen, das haben schon leute vor dir probiert und sind damit nicht glücklich geworden. und im besten fall sind die trails bald für alle dicht und dann freu dich auf besuch....


----------



## frankweber (20. August 2010)

Shorty yz1 schrieb:


> ich mein die stelle gleich auf dem haupttrail unterhalb des aussichtsturms... da kommt dann so ein baumstamm der so in zwei hälften zerschnitten ist.. da muss man voll abbremsen und das nervt total.. un son kleiner kicker scheint ja keinen zu stören, denn die dh kicker bei der alten funkerstation stehn ja auch ohne das sich einer beschwert..


 

Lass es sein, sonst sind wieder alle trails dicht - muß man Dir das wirklich immer wieder sagen?  Schade!!


----------



## Shorty yz1 (21. August 2010)

ja habt ja recht.. aber ich wußte gar nich das da schon trails gesperrt sind... Und nein man muss es mir nicht immer wieder sagen. Außerdem habe ich schonmal erwähnt das ich da noch nicchts gebaut hab.. hab halt nur drüber nachgedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (21. August 2010)

Shorty yz1 schrieb:


> ja habt ja recht.. aber ich wußte gar nich das da schon trails gesperrt sind... Und nein man muss es mir nicht immer wieder sagen. Außerdem habe ich schonmal erwähnt das ich da noch nicchts gebaut hab.. hab halt nur drüber nachgedacht...


 

Freuen wir uns doch an dem was geht und schreiben am Besten gar nicht über irgendwelche virtuellen oder reellen Bauten, denn hier sind wir im öffentlichen Bereich, wo jeder mitlesen kann.

Die Absichtserklärung ist für den Forst schon eine Initialzündung tätig zu werden - und wenn es nur so ist das die Herren zeigen wollen, wer der Chef im Ring ist.

Gruß Frank


----------



## nrgmac (7. Februar 2011)

Neue Bombe an der A-Line:

Unterer Kicker extrem vergrößert, oben verlängert.
Motorisierte 2-Räder in dem Bereich unterwegs gewesen. Alles umgegraben! Wenn das mal nicht wieder Ärger gibt! Kennzeichen HG (der Rest war abgeklebt). 

Falls Ihr mitlesen solltet: Macht Euch nach Hause und kommt nie wieder her! Euch will hier KEINER haben!!!


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Februar 2011)

die lesen sicher nicht mit... irgendein dummer der zur falschen zeit am falschen ort ist, wird aber die zeche dafür zahlen müssen.


----------



## nrgmac (7. Februar 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> die lesen sicher nicht mit... irgendein dummer der zur falschen zeit am falschen ort ist, wird aber die zeche dafür zahlen müssen.



Da hast Du leider mal wieder Recht!
Was ist aus den Verhandlungen mit der regionalen Forstfraktion geworden?


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Februar 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Da hast Du leider mal wieder Recht!
> Was ist aus den Verhandlungen mit der regionalen Forstfraktion geworden?





lass uns mal ein bier trinken gehen, dann erzähle ich es dir. auf jeden fall nichts für die große glocke...!


----------



## nrgmac (7. Februar 2011)

Das mit dem Bier steht! 
Bist Du hin und wieder noch im Teichhaus?


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Februar 2011)

teichhaus aktuell nicht, dafür wieder in willis pub, da haben wir den stammtisch hin verlagert. ist ja auch quasi "umme ecke"...


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (8. Februar 2011)

ich würde auch gerne wieder zum Stammtisch kommen wollen


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Februar 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Neue Bombe an der A-Line:
> 
> Unterer Kicker extrem vergrößert, oben verlängert.
> Motorisierte 2-Räder in dem Bereich unterwegs gewesen. Alles umgegraben! Wenn das mal nicht wieder Ärger gibt! Kennzeichen HG (der Rest war abgeklebt).
> ...



Hallo,
was waren denn das für Maschinen ?
mir sind an der A-line auch zwei Leute auf Motorrädern entgegengekommen, ist aber schon 2 Jahre her 
eine KTM (orange) und eine Yamaha ( blau ), Nummernschilder habe ich leider keine gesehen, waren aber beide sehr leise, kamen mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit zu dem quergelegten Baumstamm runtergerollt und sind dann durchs Gestrüpp um den Stamm herum.


----------



## canadien (8. Februar 2011)

Ich habe letztes We. 3 Leute auf Motorrädern in der nähe Limes Römerturm gesehen Querfeldein !!!!   



Kuwahades schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was waren denn das für Maschinen ?
> mir sind an der A-line auch zwei Leute auf Motorrädern entgegengekommen, ist aber schon 2 Jahre her
> eine KTM (orange) und eine Yamaha ( blau ), Nummernschilder habe ich leider keine gesehen, waren aber beide sehr leise, kamen mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit zu dem quergelegten Baumstamm runtergerollt und sind dann durchs Gestrüpp um den Stamm herum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (8. Februar 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was waren denn das für Maschinen ?
> mir sind an der A-line auch zwei Leute auf Motorrädern entgegengekommen, ist aber schon 2 Jahre her
> eine KTM (orange) und eine Yamaha ( blau ), Nummernschilder habe ich leider keine gesehen, waren aber beide sehr leise, kamen mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit zu dem quergelegten Baumstamm runtergerollt und sind dann durchs Gestrüpp um den Stamm herum.



Die Zwei sind aus O-Town und machen i.d.R. keine Spuren/Schäden und fahren auch normalerweise nicht abseits des ATRAC (nur mit dem Bike wird der Boden ab und zu mal abgeschmeckt). 

Die zwei Dinger aus HG sahen nach umgebauten Dukes (o.ä.) aus.


----------



## nrgmac (8. Februar 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> teichhaus aktuell nicht, dafür wieder in willis pub, da haben wir den stammtisch hin verlagert. ist ja auch quasi "umme ecke"...



Wann issen der Nächste?


----------



## yoobee (8. Februar 2011)

Na am 2.3. (jeden ersten Mittwoch), 20:00 bei Willi's 

War vorhin mal oben, 3 Jungs beim Springen getroffen. Unerwartet feucht da oben. Keine Motobikes  

Apropos - seid mal nicht so intolerant! Die motorisierten Crosser haben noch weniger Möglichkeiten als wir, bzw. werden überhaupt nicht geduldet. Auch wenn sie vielleicht noch verbotenererweise als wir da rumfahren, müssen wir uns ihnen gegenüber nicht in die Position des Försters begeben! Glashaus, ihr versteht...

Obwohl ich sie trotzdem bitten will, mit den schweren Maschinen nicht die A-Line zu fahren, die ist dafür nicht gebaut.


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Februar 2011)

hmmm, mx-strecken gibt es in der näheren umgebung auf jeden fall mehr, als legale bikestrecken, sei es in lang göns, in ebsdorfergrund, schlüchtern etc...

aber mit dem glashaus haste recht...


----------



## pedalentreter22 (9. Februar 2011)

yoobee, ich glaub, ich war einer von den dreien. 
also die ohne Motor.


----------



## nrgmac (10. Februar 2011)

yoobee schrieb:


> Na am 2.3. (jeden ersten Mittwoch), 20:00 bei Willi's
> 
> War vorhin mal oben, 3 Jungs beim Springen getroffen. Unerwartet feucht da oben. Keine Motobikes
> 
> ...



Sogar verdammt feucht  
Hatte bis zum Tannenhof 2-3 kg Schlamm aufgenommen und daher auf unteren Teil der Strecke verzichtet.

Zu Part 2: Im Wald Biken ist nicht verboten, Mopped fahren aber sehr wohl. Fahre selber ab und zu eine kleine MX, aber die nur auf den o.g. Strecken. Die Dinger wiegen locker 80-90 kg (mit Straßenzulassung über 100 kg) und hinterlassen (je nach Gashand) sehr tiefe Spuren. Ob der Förster diese von den üblichen Verdächtigen (ohne Motor) unterscheidet, darf hier an dieser Stelle mal bezweifelt werden!

Die A-Line sowie der Limes ist schon mehrfach in der Lokalpresse aufgetaucht und dabei wurden tiefe Spuren und Schäden NUR durch die MTB-ler hervorgehoben. Stinkt mir so langsam! Daher mag ich die Jungs mit Motor nicht im Wald sehen.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (10. Februar 2011)

da stimme ich dir zu, es sind irgendwie immer nur die MTB'ler

und wer Spuren von nem Mopped und nem MTB nich auseinanderhalten kann.... naja


----------



## D.Rodriguez (10. Februar 2011)

pedalentreter22 schrieb:


> yoobee, ich glaub, ich war einer von den dreien.
> also die ohne Motor.




Aha, einer von denen die so nett gewunken haben.

Immerhin sind hier im Forum noch 2-3 Leute mit Verstand unterwegs.
"alles umgegraben"... Zeig mal bitte Bilder, was die bösen Enduros so umgegraben haben.

Einige der Aussagen hier lassen auf einen ziemlich eingeschränkten Horizont schließen.
Die Enduros im Wald schaden Euch?
Blödsinn. Solang sich die Jagdpächter um Enduros kümmern, lassen Sie die Biker in Ruhe.
Davon abgesehen ist der Flurschaden durch die sog. A-Line ja doch irgendwie erheblicher, als das was ein paar Enduros an aufgewühltem Boden hinterlassen.

Etwas mehr Kameradschaft hätte ich ehrlichgesagt schon von Leidensgenossen ihn ähnlicher Sache erwartet.

Grüße von einem, der mit und ohne Motor unterwegs ist.


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Februar 2011)

moin rodriguez,

ganz so einfach ist es nun mal nicht. es gibt in hessischen wäldern ein betretungsrecht, zu fuss darf man fast alles, auf dem bike weniger und mit motor noch weniger. und ich bin glaube nicht der einzige, dem man bereits "beweisfotos" von reifenspuren vorgelegt hat, die definitiv nicht von einem bike stammten. von daher ist der vorwurf des schadens nicht völlig aus der luft gegriffen. irgendwie muss man sich mit der situation arrangieren und der flurschaden der a-line ist verhältnismäßig gering, da es sich hier um ein räumlich eingeschränktes areal handelt. trotzdem wird die a-line über kurz oder lange platt gemacht werden. und das wäre es dann gewesen, denn in der auseinandersetzung wird nicht mehr unterschieden, ob jetzt mx'er im wald unterwegs sind oder biker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.Rodriguez (10. Februar 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> der flurschaden der a-line ist verhältnismäßig gering,




Der Boden wird verändert, umgegraben, verdichtet, etc.
An solchen Details braucht man sich garnicht aufhängen, weil es für Außenstehende auch keinen Unterschied macht.
Ich zeige nicht mit dem Finger auf andere, deswegen finde ich es schade, dass hier gleich mal von oben herab auf die bösen 'MX'er gedeutet wird.

Es handelt sich bei den Motorrädern übrigens um Enduros. 
Und die sind da schon gefahren als noch keiner an ein vollgefedertes Fahrrad gedacht hat.

Die Endurofahrer sind definitiv nicht auf Konfrontation aus (hat ja auch einer weiter oben geschrieben:"waren aber beide sehr leise, kamen mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit zu dem  quergelegten Baumstamm runtergerollt und sind dann durchs Gestrüpp um  den Stamm herum.") sondern fahren da einfach seit Jahren ihre Runden und wollen das auch weiterhin tun.


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Februar 2011)

D.Rodriguez schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen ist der Flurschaden durch die sog. A-Line ja doch irgendwie erheblicher, als das was ein paar Enduros an aufgewühltem Boden hinterlassen.



ach so, du darfst dieses detail in die waagschale werfen, andere aber nicht.  schon klar... 

von mir aus könnt ihr da oben fahren wo ihr wollt, nur dem forst ist es egal, ob dein bock enduro oder felix heisst. zukünftigen stress werdet ihr sicher nicht mit den bikern haben.


----------



## D.Rodriguez (10. Februar 2011)

jaja...


Wäre schön wenn zumindest bei den Bikern eine gewisses Verständnis da wäre, anstatt mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen.
Wie gesagt: Wenn die Enduros nichtmehr fahren, stehen die Biker als nächstes ganz oben auf der 'Fahdungsliste'.
Der Horizont der angetroffenen Biker-Kollegen hat diese Einsicht wohl noch nicht hergegeben.

Viel Spass noch, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal (wieder). Mit/ohne Motor...


----------



## nrgmac (10. Februar 2011)

D.Rodriguez schrieb:


> jaja...
> 
> Wie gesagt: Wenn die Enduros nichtmehr fahren, stehen die Biker als nächstes ganz oben auf der 'Fahdungsliste'.
> Der Horizont der angetroffenen Biker-Kollegen hat diese Einsicht wohl noch nicht hergegeben.



Ach so.... Dann werde ich die Tage mal den Defender da oben durchjagen.... Dann jagen die Förster demnächst nur noch Autos mit dicken Reifen






Kauf Dir doch einfach einen eigenen Wald und nerv die Leute, die sich schon seit Jahren mit dem Forst unterhalten nicht mit minderbemittelten Sprüchen!


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Februar 2011)

D.Rodriguez schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Wenn die Enduros nichtmehr fahren, stehen die Biker als nächstes ganz oben auf der 'Fahdungsliste'.



du bist nicht up to date, wir haben die mopedfraktion als feindbild nr. 1 schon längst abgelöst. es ist im übrigen auch einfacher, ein fahrrad zu konfiszieren, als ein moped. da mach dir mal keine sorgen...


----------



## Kuwahades (11. Februar 2011)

.. ich bin da oben auch vor 15 Jahren mit meiner XR rumgefahren und musste mir immer Hahnenfüße aus dem Reifen pulen, zum Glück hat sich da niemand ernsthaft verletzt, mit meinem TJ bin ich da oben auch immer rum und heute fahre ich Fahrrad, einfach um dem ganzen Ärger aus dem weg zu gehen.
Was mich an der ganzen Sache ärgert ist das mir dieses letzte bischen Freiheit auch noch genommen wird, weil jeder rücksichtslos baut, immer höher und immer mehr Schrott in den Wald gebracht wird.
Und dann kommen so Sprüche, wie wenns abgerissen wird, bauen wir noch mehr und noch höher.
Ich finds Schade das man sich einfach nicht einigen kann und zusammen daran arbeitet, daß man ne legale Strecke bekommt, so wie in Boppard, da funktionierts doch auch, wenn alle an einem Strang ziehen.
Um so mehr ihren Dickkopf durchsetzen wollen ums so länger dauerts und um so weiter rückt das Ziel einer legalen Strecke in weite ferne.
Aber leider muss ich sagen, das mir diese Arroganz in Bad Nauheim schon seit 30 Jahren begegnet.
Ich will hier auch nicht als Moralapostel auftreten, aber so langsam sollte man sich doch endlich mal einigen.
Man sollte doch mit den schönen Seiten des Sports an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen und nicht jeden Tag aufs neue Streit und Ablehnung schüren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (11. Februar 2011)

wenn das alles so einfach ist, frage ich mich, warum sich die meisten die hier posten mit ihrer unterstützung ziemlich zurückhalten?! ich sehe immer dieselben leute beim stammtisch etc. und auch bei den gesprächen mit dem forst oder bei aktionen im wald o.ä., die die wahrnehmung verbessern könnten, sind immer nur die gleichen. wir ziehen nicht an einem strang, wenige opfern ihre freizeit, in der hoffnung irgendwann mal eine legale strecke zu bekommen und damit nicht noch mehr trails geschlossen werden, andere warten darauf, was passiert und gehen lieber biken und lassen sich ab und an mal zu einem statement hinreissen, wie es ihrer meinung nach laufen müsste.


----------



## Kuwahades (11. Februar 2011)

ja zu meiner Entschuldigung kann ich nur sagen, das ich seit fast mehr als 2 Jahren nicht mehr in Bad Nauheim unterwegs bin, wegen dem ganzen Stress und weil ich am Haus bauen bin und seit kurzem Babba bin 
Wenn ich mal etwas Freizeit habe, dann fahre ich nach Willingen oder besuche meinen Kumpel und wir fahren nach Bischofsmais.
Und da wir uns darauf geeinigt haben, den Limes nicht mehr zu befahren, ist der Winterstein für mich sowieso tabu.
Deswegen beschränken sich meine aktiven Fahrradtage auf wahrscheinlich 5 im ganzen Jahr. 
Und wenn ich mal hier gelegentlich reinschaue um zu kucken, obs was neues gibt, ärgerts mich immer wieder, dass es hier immer noch ums Kräfte messen mit dem Forstamt geht.
Aber solange es immer wieder Leute gibt, die meinen sie müssen Eure Bemühungen zunichte machen, sehe ich das als vergebliche Liebesmühe.


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Februar 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Aber solange es immer wieder Leute gibt, die meinen sie müssen Eure Bemühungen zunichte machen, sehe ich das als vergebliche Liebesmühe.



das siehst du absolut richtig. 

soll heissen: wir müssen uns nicht untereinander das leben schwer machen, denn wenn man schon den forst und die untere naturschutzbehörde nicht mehr vor sich, sondern auf gleicher höhe weiss, kommt garantiert von höherer stelle ein no-go". und so rückt das ziel, eine legale strecke zu bekommen in immer weitere ferne. dann hat man es nicht mehr mit förstern oder jadgpächtern zu tun, sondern mit dem regierungspräsidium, das das forstgesetz durchgesetzt wissen möchte und die einrichtung einer strecke per beschluss ausschliesst, da im wald keine sportstätten errichtet werden dürfen. das ist übrigens aktuell stand der dinge.


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (11. Februar 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> .*...da im wald keine sportstätten errichtet werden dürfen.* das ist übrigens aktuell stand der dinge



Boah da geht mir die Hutschnur auf 
und was sind dann die Trimm dich Pfade, oder eingezeichnete Nordik Walker strecken sind das keine sportstätte?? nur um ein paar legalisierte Dinge auf zu zählen


----------



## yoobee (11. Februar 2011)

Genau DAS ist des Pudels Kern - die verkrustete, unüberschaubare, unzeitgemäße Gesetzeslage in unserem Lande!!! Es kommt überhaupt keinem in den Sinn, solche Gesetze mal in Frage und auf den Prüfstand zu stellen. Guckt Euch mal Artikel 2 unseres Grundgesetzes an - schöner Ansatz. Aber Forstgesetz, Verkehrssicherung, Haftpflicht - alles jahrzehntealt und zum Teil Schwachsinn. "Keine Sportanlagen im Wald" - ich muss gleich kotzen - was ist mit dem Waldstadion? Oder diversen Golfplätzen? Und wandern/walken ist wohl kein Sport? Die in Jahrhunderten geschaffene Wegefläche im Wald ist enorm - und da soll EINE Linie auf EINEM Hügel mit direktem Einzugsgebiet von >50.000 Leuten für Biker nicht möglich sein? Für Wanderer gibt es Hütten und Brücken, da soll ein Erdhügel stören? Oder ein kleiner Northshore-Drop? 
Kann es sein, dass manche ... mittlerweile so gehirngewaschen sind, dass sie jede Verhältnismäßigkeit verloren haben? Nicht, dass ich Bäume, Vögel und Frösche nicht mag - aber was ist unser Primat? Ich lebe nur einmal!!! Und will mich entfalten können, in und mit der Natur! Und das wollen wohl fast alle Biker. Warum wird unterstellt, wir wollten die Natur zerstören, wo wir uns so gern in ihr bewegen? Als die Panzer da noch fuhren, was war da mit den Fröschen? Und dann so fadenscheinige "Argumente" wie Bodenverdichtung! In der Stadt gedeihen Bäume prächtig, obwohl sie von Asphalt oder Beton umzingelt sind. 

Ich könnt mich stundenlang aufregen über dieses verknöcherte, verspießerte Land. Klar, ich könnte in die Politik gehen. Aber nicht in dieser Parteienmühle... es ist deprimierend. Die Jungen und die Junggebliebenen haben halt keine Lobby. 

Ich zitiere mal aktuell den Hans Rey:
"_...es wird Zeit, dass die Bikeparks, Gemeinden und Städte [yoobee meint: auch die Industrie!] was für Mountainbiker tun. Bis jetzt wurden wir eigentlich nur toleriert. Auf Forst- und Wanderwegen gibt es immer Konflikte, aber es kommt niemand auf die Idee, mal zu sagen, 'Wir bauen einen Mountainbike-Weg!'. Es heißt immer nur: 'Nee, da dürft ihr nicht mehr fahren.' Und mittlerweile sind die Mountainbiker eine der größten Benutzergruppen in der westlichen Welt. Vor zehn Jahren hat jedes kleine Dorf seinen Skaterpark bekommen - warum sollte dann nicht mal eine Mountainbike-Strecke gebaut werden?_"

Wie bekommt man das ins politische Bewusstsein??


----------



## DerandereJan (11. Februar 2011)

Gut gebrüllt Löwe!


----------



## nrgmac (11. Februar 2011)

yoobee schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man das ins politische Bewusstsein??



Leider (fast) gar nicht. Es gab mal einen Aufruf der DIMB mit viel Werbung ,,Ich bin Mountainbiker!". Dabei wurden Polizisten, Dipl.-Ing., Lehrer, usw. als Mountainbiker geoutet. (www.wir-sind-mountainbiker.de)
Leider wurden die Werbungen in den üblichen Bike-Bravos geschaltet und haben somit nicht die gewünschte Zielgruppe erreicht. 
Bei dem Großteil der Bevölkerung sind wir immer noch die Spinner auf Rädern. Teilweise ist diese Meinung aber auch hausgemacht. Wer sich nicht benehmen kann (z.B. DIMB-Regeln), der darf auch nicht damit rechnen, dass er akzeptiert wird. Die Lobby unseres Sports ist einfach viel zu klein um irgendwie das nötige Gehör zu finden. 
Der wirtschaftliche Faktor wird dabei allerdings gerne unterschätzt. Das beste Beispiel dafür ist Winterberg. Erst kaum gelaufen und dann....? 
Aber auch das versuchen die Jungs der WoFFM am Feldberg schon seit Jahren zu erklären. Leider auch hier vergeblich....
Bis zu einer Klärung bleibt also jedem selber überlassen, wie er mit dem Wald und den anderen Waldnutzern umgeht und den Sport nach außen präsentiert.


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Februar 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Leider (fast) gar nicht. Es gab mal einen Aufruf der DIMB mit viel Werbung ,,Ich bin Mountainbiker!". Dabei wurden Polizisten, Dipl.-Ing., Lehrer, usw. als Mountainbiker geoutet. (www.wir-sind-mountainbiker.de)
> Leider wurden die Werbungen in den üblichen Bike-Bravos geschaltet und haben somit nicht die gewünschte Zielgruppe erreicht.
> Bei dem Großteil der Bevölkerung sind wir immer noch die Spinner auf Rädern. Teilweise ist diese Meinung aber auch hausgemacht. Wer sich nicht benehmen kann (z.B. DIMB-Regeln), der darf auch nicht damit rechnen, dass er akzeptiert wird. Die Lobby unseres Sports ist einfach viel zu klein um irgendwie das nötige Gehör zu finden.
> Der wirtschaftliche Faktor wird dabei allerdings gerne unterschätzt. Das beste Beispiel dafür ist Winterberg. Erst kaum gelaufen und dann....?
> ...



mööööp... kurz intervention, das stimmt so nicht ganz.

die w.s.mtb kampagen wurde NICHT nur in den bikebravos gelauncht, sondern auch in der tour, der yacht, der boote, salz und pfeffer (regionales szenemag) usw. ich weiss das deswegen so genau, weil ich die anzeigen gemacht und an die verlage geschickt habe. da wir delius klasing als partner hatten, wurden natürlich die anzeigen vornhemlich in deren publikationen abgedruckt. die ressonanz war groß und die kampagne geht in die 2. runde. 

die situation der woffmler und dem feldberg (und auch der rinne) ist ähnlich verworren, wie hier bei uns. die mühlen mahlen viel zu langsam, als das man da kurzfristig etwas reissen kann. es sei denn, man bringt das nötige kleingeld mit, um den scheissapparat zu kaufen. zudem sei gesagt, das in sachen feldberg personen die für uns hätten handeln sollen, ihr eigenes ding gemacht und somit gegen uns gehandelt haben.

mein standpunkt ist folgender:
geht radfahren. seid zu jedermann freundlich, buckelt aber nicht. wir müssen nicht kriechen oder uns verstellen. wer bauen will, soll bauen, dann aber bitte das gehirn einschalten und auch bereit sein, die konsequenzen zu tragen. auch wenn uns die gesetze nicht passen, wenn es hart auf hart kommt, sitzen wir erstmal am kürzeren hebel. und wenn der förster meint, dass das hess. forstgesetz so ausgelegt werden kann, das das befahren von trails nicht gestattet ist, dann nutzt es euch auch nichts, das es theoretisch auch andersherum sein könnte. lasst euch da also auf keinerlei diskussionen ein. die usa sei als bsp. genannt: ein riesenland, aber biken darfst du zum großteil nur auf dafür ausgeschriebenen wegen. wer hier im ibc stunzis reise von mexiko nach kanada miterlebt hat, oder selber mal da war, weiss wovon ich rede. die strecken die die trailcrew der imba dort baut sind toll und es werden immer mehr, aber die lage dort ist an und für sich noch weniger entspannt als hier, da fast alles in privater hand ist und es kaum noch öffentliche flächen gibt. in norwegen dagegen herrscht jedermanns recht, d.h. da darf theoretisch jeder alles. macht aber keiner, es kann also funktionieren. also, wem etwas am biken in der natur liegt, der bietet am besten wenig angriffsfläche und baut seinen trail evtl. nicht auf einen wanderweg.


----------



## nrgmac (11. Februar 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> geht radfahren. seid zu jedermann freundlich, buckelt aber nicht. wir müssen nicht kriechen oder uns verstellen. wer bauen will, soll bauen, dann aber bitte das gehirn einschalten und auch bereit sein, die konsequenzen zu tragen.









OK, die anderen Zeitschriften haben mich dann nicht erreicht, wobei die Segler mit Sicherheit nicht gerade das größte Interesse an unserem Sport haben, oder?
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die 2. Runde besser wird und unser Sport endlich als solcher akzeptiert und vor allem toleriert wird.


----------



## frankweber (14. Februar 2011)

würden Kammolche Radfahren hätten wir die schönsten bikebiotope im heimischen wald und man würde für diese Spezies sogar Autobahnen verlegen, damit die Molche biken könnten  und sich munter vermehren würden.

Wir sind halt nur biker,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (14. Februar 2011)

Erzähl bloß nichts von Molchen oder gar Feldhamstern!!! Hufnasenfledermäuse gehen gar nicht! Die sperren glatt den kompletten Wald deswegen


----------



## oldrizzo (19. April 2011)

Servus,

aus aktuellem Anlass: gestern wurden wieder ca. 20 Nägel und scharfkantige Krampen gefunden und zwar auf dem Trail zum Kuhkopf. Die Gegenstände wurden fotografiert, sichergestellt und zur Polizei gebracht. Bitte meldet ähnliche Vorfälle auf jeden Fall. Haltet die Augen auf!

Happy Trails (jetzt erst recht!)

Bernd


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (20. April 2011)

oha schon wieder 



> Happy Trails (jetzt erst recht!)


habb ich irgend etwas verpasst???


----------



## Tomcutzz (4. Mai 2011)

kenn den trail zum kuhkopf gar nicht, wie gehts denn da hin vom forsthaus aus?
ist der gut?


----------



## Flashbackville (5. Mai 2011)

Zum Funkturm, Richtung Süden runter, Kurve rechts, an Hütte links auf trail


----------



## Tomcutzz (5. Mai 2011)

innerhalb der nächsten halbe stunde wär bock mit auf den winterstein zu kommen? wollte ma schauen ob ich den trail finde, abfahrt fb


----------



## Stinkyfan (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Am Sonntag den 08.05.2011 sollte man besser nicht auf dem Winterstein Biken gehen. Da ist der "Nordic Walk Winterstein"

Link zur Einladung

Gruß
Stinkyfan
der dieses Wochenende am Samstag und NICHT am Sonntag auf dem Winterstein unterwegs ist.


----------



## LuckZero (6. Mai 2011)

Endlich ein Grund das Rad auszupacken


----------



## yoobee (6. Mai 2011)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Endlich ein Grund das Rad auszupacken



Nana, das Thema ist zu ernst für Zynismus! 
"Vorsicht und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme", gelle...

Wünschen wir allen "Nordic-Walkerinnen und Nordic-Walkern" (*aua*) ein nagelfreies Wandern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (6. Mai 2011)

...und schauen wir mal, wo wir dann wieder überbleibsel einer gelungenen veranstaltung finden, wie es sicher wieder in der presse psotuliert wird.


----------



## yoobee (6. Mai 2011)

ach, ist da kein Trail Care Afternoon hinterher?


----------



## oldrizzo (6. Mai 2011)

meistens nicht.... nur um den wurschtstand herum...


----------



## Tomcutzz (6. Mai 2011)

kuhkopftrail war gestern übrigens nix mit nägeln, zumindestens hab ich keinen erwischt 
nur hat überall äste drüber gelegt ... bunny hop time
sonst waren die trails gut ...


----------



## nrgmac (6. Mai 2011)

yoobee schrieb:


> ach, ist da kein Trail Care Afternoon hinterher?



Nicht wirklich. Siehe dazu auch HIER die Aktion vom letzten Jahr


----------



## oldrizzo (6. Mai 2011)

schauen wir mal, aber mir ist es eigentlich auch wurscht. ich spucke denen nicht in die suppe, wenn die nicht in meine spucken.  und den müll weiss man ja zu entsorgen, hat man doch die adresse des e.v.'s. hehe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mork vom Ork (7. Mai 2011)

Ich wäre bei nicht akkurater Entsorgung der Hinterlassenschaften dieses Events für ein_ Nordic Stalking_ Weekend.


----------



## nrgmac (9. Mai 2011)

Kann erst mal Entwarnung geben. Bin heute einen Großteil der Strecke abgefahren und habe nur ein paar Papier-Taschentücher auf der Strecke gefunden. Keine Schilder oder weitere Spuren. Demnach scheint sich im e.V. Einiges (zum Positiven?) geändert zu haben. Besonders pikant finde ich die Streckenführung. Da hat man doch div. Teilstücke benutzt, die von den (ehem.) bösen Bikern stammen, offiziell nicht als Weg zählen und im letzten Jahr noch weggerissen werden sollten.


----------



## oldrizzo (10. Mai 2011)

danke für die info!


----------



## yoobee (10. Mai 2011)

Also das sie Walker durch diesen Graben schicken, hätte ich nicht gedacht...


----------



## LuckZero (11. Mai 2011)

Schaut mal in die Wetterauer Zeitung, der Veranstalter kann es nicht lassen schlechtes Wetter gegen die Mountainbiker zu machen.


----------



## Nukem49 (11. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand die Möglichkeit den Bericht mal einzuscannen und hier einzustellen? Hab leider keine Zeitung.


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Mai 2011)

in welcher wz hast du das denn entdeckt?

edit: hat sich erledigt, habs gefunden.


----------



## nrgmac (11. Mai 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Keine Schilder oder weitere Spuren. Demnach scheint sich im e.V. Einiges (zum Positiven?) geändert zu haben. Besonders pikant finde ich die Streckenführung. Da hat man doch div. Teilstücke benutzt, die von den bösen Bikern stammen, offiziell nicht als Weg zählen und im letzten Jahr noch weggerissen werden sollten.



Errare humanum est! 
Geändet hat sich wohl nix und die Schilder (gab es überhaupt welche?) wurden wohl schon vorzeitig ,,entfernt". 
Das Problem Adelmann findet aber hoffentlich bald eine biologische Lösung! 
Steffens ist auch nur noch eine Frage bis zur nächsten Wahl....


----------



## Nukem49 (12. Mai 2011)

Hab mittlerweile auch mal ne WZ von gestern in die Hände bekommen. Is ja nur lächerlich! Die bösen Biker werden dick und fett in der Überschrfit erwähnt und im Artikel dann 1-2 Sätzchen. Aber diese Negativschlagzeilen ziehen einfach das Leserauge schneller auf sich. Schade das es auf unsere Kosten geht.


----------



## nrgmac (12. Mai 2011)

Jaja....das faire Miteinander Herr Adelmann.

Wir ärgern uns hier mit altem, verbohrtem Fett am Stiel rum und in Stromberg eröffnet man am Wochenende den Flowtrail! Zumindest eine Region in der das MITEINANDER geklappt hat. Die haben aber auch KEINEN Nordic Stöcking Verein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basvender (12. Mai 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Die haben aber auch KEINEN Nordic Stöcking Verein...




wer weiß 

wie lautet denn eigentlich die Überschrift?? Bin leider nicht mehr im Bezugsbereich der WZ


----------



## Turm (13. Mai 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Wir ärgern uns hier mit altem, verbohrtem Fett am Stiel rum und in Stromberg eröffnet man am Wochenende den Flowtrail! Zumindest eine Region in der das MITEINANDER geklappt hat. Die haben aber auch KEINEN Nordic Stöcking Verein...




Luftblasen über die sich hier aufgeregt wird.


----------



## nrgmac (13. Mai 2011)

Luftblasen? Soso!
Was bitte ist als Luftblase zu bezeichnen, wenn in anderen Regionen in Deutschland extra Strecken für MTBler ausgewiesen werden und dadurch solche unqualifizierten Berichte erst gar nicht in der Lokalpresse auftauchen? 
Strecken nur für MTBler soll es hier in der Region nicht geben. Das ist angeblich nicht möglich... Aber immer wenn irgendetwas im Wald nicht passt, dann sind die MTBler ganz schnell als Sündenbock und Negativschlagzeile zu gebrauchen. 
Blasen ja, aber sicherlich nicht aus Luft! Diese hier stinken schon ein wenig! Ich bin es langsam leid immer als Waldbenutzer 3. Klasse abgestempelt zu werden. Das ist schon Diskriminierung!


----------



## frankweber (13. Mai 2011)

Man kann Dich zwar verstehen aber denk an Deine Nerven, der Adelmann und seine KDF Nachfolgepartei sollte diese nicht überstrapazieren.

Stell die Ohren auf Durchzug und bleib gesund denn es wird immer solche Leute geben egal wie unsere Lobby aussieht.

Gruß Frank


----------



## nrgmac (13. Mai 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> Man kann Dich zwar verstehen aber denk an Deine Nerven, der Adelmann und seine KDF Nachfolgepartei sollte diese nicht überstrapazieren.
> 
> Stell die Ohren auf Durchzug und bleib gesund denn es wird immer solche Leute geben egal wie unsere Lobby aussieht.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Is scho recht! 
Bin doch die Ruhe in Person


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Mai 2011)

ich habe mir gerade überlegt, ob die am winterstein radelnde sportprominenz auch so im ansehen sinken würde, wenn man ihrer auf dem trail ansichtig würde? schaut dann keiner mehr formel 1 oder leichtathletik?


----------



## frankweber (14. Mai 2011)

HI Bernd, kann das sein, dass der Post nur zu verstehen ist, wenn mann die Wetterauer Zeitung gelesen hat, dann scann doch mal bitte den Artikel ein, damit wir uns noch ein wenig amüsieren können.

Gruß Frank


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Mai 2011)

moin frank,

nene, der ist eigentlich nur zu verstehen, wenn man zufällig weiss, welche athleten ihre zipperlein im sportpark kurieren lassen. im rahmen der physio geht es dann auch mal aufs bike und dann ab auf den winterstein.


----------



## frankweber (14. Mai 2011)

ja da sind mir einige Namen durchaus geläufig, deren Bekanntheitsgrad ausserordentlich ist.l

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turm (14. Mai 2011)

Über so einen Negativbericht in einer Zeitung kann ich mich übernaupt nicht mehr aufregen. Ich rege mich da eher über die zahlreichen Biker am Winterstein/ Bad Nauheimem Stadtwald auf, die hinter jeder Trailausfahrt ihre Bremsspuren auf den Schotter ziehen müssen. Deren koordinativen Fähigkeiten müssen stark eingeschränkt sein. Das Verhalten ist gleichzusetzen wie kindisches quietschendes Anfahren mit dem Auto. Da denke ich mir auch als Ausenstehender "Was ein Idiot". Das selbe denken die Wanderer/ Walker über die Biker im Wald, wenn die das zuvor erwähnte Verhalten mitbekommen.

Am Mittwoch war ich mit ca. 10 Mann gegen halb sieben im Bad Nauheimer Wald laufen, als einige Biker aus dem roten Kreuz Trail von der Autobahn Fußgänger Brücke runter kamen. Der Auslauf dort am Ende wo früher der dicke Baum stand ist echt groß, so das man rechtzeitig Bremsen kann. Aber bevor man auf der Wiese bremst, bremst man lieber auf dem geschotterten Waldweg mit einer Bremsspur vor den Läufern! Uns wars egal, weil wir selbst alle Biker sind und deshalb recht tolerant sind. Nur wenn das eben normale, eventuell ältere Spaziergänger gewesen wären, hätten die sich sicherlich geärgert/ erschrocken. 
Genauso unten im Bad Nauheimer Stadtwald am Ende des Pferdewegs. Dort sind immer so viele Leute unterwegs, das man einfach ein bisschen Vorsicht am Trailende walten lassen kann. 

Ich kenne den Organisator vom Walking Day am Wintersein nicht. Keine Ahnung wie der tickt. Vielleicht bin ich zu gutgläubig, aber ganz ohne Grund im Zeitunggartikel gegen die Biker zu wettern, kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen.

Sind ja zum Glück nur eine Minderheit der Biker, die das oben erwähnte Hobby frönen . 
Ich finde das Miteinander oben am Wintersein ist im ganzen betrachtet immer noch vorzüglich.


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Mai 2011)

es ist aber auch zu schwierig die scheibenbremspower zu dosieren...


----------



## nrgmac (23. Mai 2011)

Ist zwar nicht der Winterstein, aber am Johannisberg war heute der Bagger unterwegs. Alles total eingeebnet


----------



## Nukem49 (23. Mai 2011)

Sehr schade!


----------



## nrgmac (23. Mai 2011)

Yop!


----------



## yoobee (30. Mai 2011)

Echt zum Kotzen, so'ne schöne Hausrunde. Verdirbt einem echt den Spaß. Gibt halt leider zu viele Psychopathen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zumgruenenbaum (9. Juni 2011)

Hi, bin neu hier.

Gestern hats mich gepackt und dann bin ich auch mal in die "Trail-Region" am Winterstein vorgedrungen. War zwar relativ schlammig, aber egal.

Also ich muss auch sagen, dass die unteren, augenscheinlich relativ wenig befahrenen Trails kaum zu befahren sind. Eine Stelle war sogar mit Glasscherben übersäht... Die anderen waren fast komplett mit Ästen und Baumstämmen übersäht (sah irgendwie absichtlich aus), was das Fahren sehr beschwehrlich und teilweise auch unmöglich machte.

Je höher und nördlicher ich kam (in Rodheim aufgebrochen), desto besser wurden die Trails. Haben teilweise echt richtig Spaß gemacht.

Doch dann.... kam die A-Linie oder wie auch immer sie hier genannt wird. Ich hab mich zwar nicht hingelegt, aber musste schon teilweise ganz schon in die Eisen steigen. Jedenfalls weiß ich jetzt, wofür es Helme und Fullies gibt .
Die Rampen konnte ich echt vergessen, was zwar auch an der Feuchtigkeit, aber besonders an meinem Hardtail (Voitl ml XI) und an meinem Respekt vor den Schanzen lag.

Hab aber direkt nach der Trailausfahrt einen Traktor vom Forst überhohlt, der nett geguckt und mir sogar Platz gemacht hat.

Naja, jetzt kenne ich wenigstens die Vielfalt des Wintersteins sowie die Grenzen von mir und meinem Bike;-).


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Juni 2011)

servus,

und danach gab es was leckers zu essen nehme ich an.  oder ist der nickname nur zufall? wenn du mal wieder unterwegs bist, schreibe mir mal eine pm, evtl. kann man sich in der gegend treffen. im rosbacher forst kenne ich mich so gut wie gar nicht aus, weiss aber, das dort tatsächlich gezielt einige trampelpfade durch bäume verlegt wurden. aber glasscherben....? schade, schade, schade...


----------



## nrgmac (9. Juni 2011)

Den rosbacher Wald braucht man auch nicht wirklich kennen. Viel Forstautobahn und nur ein paar kleine Highlights. Dafür lohnt die Anfahrt nicht.


----------



## zumgruenenbaum (10. Juni 2011)

@oldrizzo: Fast richtig, in Rodheim gabs auch mal ein Lokal, dass so hieß. Kannst ja mal recherchieren .

Und ja ich meld mich gerne mal, wenn ich unterwegs bin.


----------



## Trebax (3. Juli 2011)

Hi,

bei unserer Tour heute auf dem Winterstein hab ich mir einen Nagel eingefangen. Ich weiß nicht ob es Zufall war oder ob irgendwo jemand bewusst welche ausgelegt hat, wir konnten es leider nicht mehr genau nachvollziehen wo genau der Nagel eingefahren wurde. Ich hab den in Frage kommenden Bereich mal in GoogleMaps markiert. Wir sind den Bereich zwar nochmal abgelaufen, haben aber keine weiteren Nägel gesehen. Es war einer der 25mm Dachpapp-Nägel die bereits an anderen Stellen auf dem Winterstein gefunden wurden.

Danke nochmal an den unbekannten Biker der mir seine Luftpumpe geliehen hat...nachdem unsere ihren Dienst verweigert hat.

Nachdem ich mir ein paar Kilometer weiter dann erneut einen Platten eingefangen hatte, gab es wieder mehrer Biker die mir direkt Ihre Hilfe angeboten haben und auch mit einem neuen Schlauch versorgen wollten. Danke nochmal...hat mich schwer beeindruckt das es doch noch Menschen gibt die freundlich und hilfsbereit sind. Wollt ich nur nochmal loswerden hier...

Gruß Trebax


----------



## oldrizzo (3. Juli 2011)

servus,

bei der polizei in friedberg gibt es bereits eine akte zu den sachbeschädigungen und auch körperverletzungen, die das nägelschmeissen bereits gefordert hat. mein tipp daher: anzeigen... das ist auf jeden fall sachbeschädigung.


----------



## Tomcutzz (3. Juli 2011)

würd ich auch sagen ... habs damals auch angezeigt. selbst wenns eingestellt wird, vielleicht spricht es sich weiter rum und die sache nimmt mal ein ende.


----------



## Trebax (3. Juli 2011)

werde ich auf jeden fall machen.


----------



## Tomcutzz (4. Juli 2011)

Ich persönlich würde unseren Nagelexperten auch mal gern persönlich treffen.
Schließlich schuldet er mir ja noch nen Satz Reifen und Schläuche.

Aber vielleicht ist es besser das MTB-Fahrer und Nagelexperten nicht aufeinander treffen. Das wäre sonst ne Gallier-Römer Konstellation. ... AUA AUA


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Juli 2011)

die sollten dann den Limes auch wieder hochziehen und jeder bekommt seine Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xardas87 (4. Juli 2011)

Boa ich hoffe das war es jetz echt mit diesen Nägeln. Ich weiß nicht was sich manche Leute dabei denken....


----------



## nrgmac (4. Juli 2011)

Das wird leider nie ein Ende nehmen. Die Deppen sterben einfach nie aus....


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Juli 2011)

den link habe ich mir aus einem benachbarten forum geklaut:

http://www.oberhessische-zeitung.de/lokales/vogelsbergkreis/weitere-gemeinden/schotten/10905645.htm

da werde ich demnächst mal hinfahren!


----------



## wartool (26. Juli 2011)

hey Rizzo.. da würde ich mich mal anschließen wollen.. Oli bestimmt auch...


----------



## nrgmac (26. Juli 2011)

Ach du meine Güte! Spinnen die in Schotten? 
Sportstätten mitten im hessischen Wald???? 

DAS GEHT DOCH (angeblich) GAR NICHT! 

So langsam scheinen ein paar Leute ein paar Dinge zu begreifen. Sehr schön und damit dickes Lob an das Forstamt in Schotten. 
Evtl. schwappt diese Erkenntnis auch irgendwann mal in Richtung Taunus über.


----------



## Meister Alex (26. Juli 2011)

Hey, na das werde ich auch mal unter die Stollen nehmen! Interessant ist das im Artikel erwähnt wird das man es im Taunus aufgegeben hat die Ordnungswiedrigkeiten zu verfolgen....
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juli 2011)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> ... Interessant ist das im Artikel erwähnt wird das man es im Taunus aufgegeben hat die Ordnungswiedrigkeiten zu verfolgen....




da würd ich mich jetzt nicht drauf verlassen


----------



## Kuwahades (26. Juli 2011)

mh, mich würde mal die illegale Downhillroute interesieren 
hoffe mal das man etwas anspruchsvolleres im Vogelsberg legal hinbekommt, die beiden Trails sollen net so wirklich der Reisser sein.
aber ein netter Anfang


----------



## nrgmac (26. Juli 2011)

Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (26. Juli 2011)

Besser die Zwei als NIX!


----------



## Kuwahades (26. Juli 2011)

wer Fahrrad fahren will, muss freundlich sein 

ich finde das gut das sich was tut


----------



## nrgmac (26. Juli 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> wer Fahrrad fahren will, muss freundlich sein



Hast´ also nach der Ausfahrt auch immer Mücken zwischen den Zähnen?


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Juli 2011)

moin buben,
dann lasst uns mal kÃ¶ppe uffe nÃ¤gel packen. wann fahren wir da hin? auch wenn es nicht der burner ist.. anschauen macht kluch...

und was das âes geht nichtâ betrifft habe ich heute morgen mal eine mail samt link an âunserâ forstamt geschickt. wÃ¼rde mich nÃ¤mlich auch mal interessieren, was da anders lÃ¤uft als bei uns.


----------



## Meister Alex (26. Juli 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> da würd ich mich jetzt nicht drauf verlassen



Ja Nee is klar! Finde es halt nur interessant wie gegensätzlich der Sachverhalt wiedergegeben wird...... Siehe BK!
Gruß: 
Meister Alex


----------



## Meister Alex (26. Juli 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> moin buben,
> 
> 
> und was das es geht nicht betrifft habe ich heute morgen mal eine mail samt link an unser forstamt geschickt. würde mich nämlich auch mal interessieren, was da anders läuft als bei uns.



Gute Aktion, wer kennt evtl. die entsprechende Ansprechstelle im Taunus und könnte die entsprechend Behörde von dem Artikel in Kenntnis setzen?Vielleicht könnte man die entsprechenden Behörden zum Blick über den Tellerrand motivieren?
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (27. Juli 2011)

@Meister Alex
die DIMB (nein bin kein Mitglied dort) ist angeblich schon lange daran sowas in den taunus zu bekommen.. es gibt da einen Nutzer hier im forum, der wohl irgendwas rechtliches beim Hochtaunuskreis arbeitet und da immer die Finger mit im Spiel hat... ich glaube aber mittlerweile nichtmehr an ne Lösung.. die zerreden sich in Fachlatein und verlieren sich in scheiszz Paragrafen, von denen es wie Du ja weist in Deutschland einige gibt... *kotz*

Ich schätze die Möglichkeit sogar sehr hoch ein, dass die wenn wir mit Argumenten ankommen, wie: "wieso dort und hier im Taunus nicht" - sogar versuchen gegen das in schotten zu stänkern, und bestimmt mal versuchen ihre tollen Amtskontakte spielen zu lassen, um das mit irgend nem Paragraphen sauer zu reden...

@Rizzo
macht ihr mal nen Termin aus.. ich kann dann nur kurzfristig zu oder absagen.. habe mom viel umme Ohren.. würde mich aber freuen, wenns klappt


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juli 2011)

im vogelsberg gehts, weil sie den tourismus anleiern wollen. der hochnäsige/satte taunus hat das nicht nötig


----------



## nrgmac (27. Juli 2011)

Würde, wenn es zeitlich irgendwie passt, auch eine Runde mit nach Schotten drehen....


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Juli 2011)

AllmountainSeb schrieb:


> Hey, wir haben letztens auch den Wildsau-Trail probiert. Spart es euch! Null Anspruch. Es geht auf den ersten Kilometern einfach nur den Waldboden hinunter, danach etliche Kilometer über Teer und Waldboden wieder hoch. Den Fuchstrail brauche ich dann garnicht probieren, oder?



ich bin mal gespannt, was ihr so berichtet


----------



## oldrizzo (27. Juli 2011)

...liest sich ja nicht so spannend...


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Juli 2011)

http://www.koko-pelli.de/mountain-bike-touren/

vielleicht kann man hier mal anfragen, was einen da so erwartet ?


----------



## nrgmac (27. Juli 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ich bin mal gespannt, was ihr so berichtet



Wo hast Du das Zitat vom Seb her???


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Juli 2011)

hier ausm Vogelsberg Thread 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=268279&page=27&highlight=vogelsberg


----------



## nrgmac (27. Juli 2011)

Ach du meine Güte.... Die Vereinigten Bergdörfler haben sogar einen eigenen Fred?
OK. Die Meinungen bzgl. der ,,Trails" liegen recht weit auseinander.
Also doch selber mal hinfahren und testen!


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Juli 2011)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Also meines Wissens nach sind das die altbekannten Wanderwege die "reaktiviert" und mit Schildern versehen wurden !
> Jedenfalls kann ich das für den Wildsautrail sagen !
> ...



Wanderwege sagt doch schon alles ?
nicht steil und extrem weicher Boden
also nix Flow und wenn das das repräsentativste Foto des Wildsau Trails ist, dann lohnt sichs bestimmt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (27. Juli 2011)

Hier ist die Antwort von Kokopelli 

Hallo Karsten, 

der Wildsau Trail besteht zu 2/3 aus Single Trails und hat natuerliche kleine Drops zu bieten. 

Fuer den Rest deiner Frage, so arbeiten wir noch dran, vielleicht gibt es naher Zukunft mehr solcher Fun Parts. 

Jedoch macht es sehr viel Spass den Trail zu fahren. 

Der Fuchs Trail ist ein Teil einer bestehenden MTB Route Nr.5, mit kurzen Single Trails und einem Down Hill runter eines Ski Lifts. 

Allerdings gibt es ausser den neuen Trails jede Menge anderer Single Trails rund um den Hoherodskopf. 

Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast, wir haben einen Mittwochs Bike Treff um 18:00 an der Taufsteinhuette, wo jeder teilnehmen kann. 

Kostenlos natuerlich. 

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns ja bald mal hier 



MFG 



Klaus


----------



## wartool (27. Juli 2011)

ist ja ganz nett der Kerl.. aber meint ihr nicht, dass das evtl eher ein kleines Abenteuerland für CCler ist???


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Juli 2011)

sehe ich auch so, auf die frage nach Kicker, Tables und Northshores hat er ja geschrieben, das solche Funparts vielleicht für die Zukunft geplant sind ?

Vielleicht machts ja mim Hardtail Laune ?


----------



## oldrizzo (27. Juli 2011)

ich habe mal einen nichtinvolvierten vielbiker aus der gegend befragt. seine aussage war recht eindeutig: nichts, was man gesehen haben muss. eindeutig interessanter seien die trails rund um schotten. evtl. kann man sich die gegend ja einfach mal gemeinsam anschauen und dann selber entscheiden. schotten und hoherodskopf liegen ja nicht soweit auseinander...


----------



## nrgmac (28. Juli 2011)

Da tourt man eben von A über B nach C!

Scheint aber wirklich eher was für die CC-Fraktion zu sein.... Schwierigkeit: mittel/schwer ???? (Winterstein: unfahrbar???)
http://www.hessenmagazin.de/freizei...rail-angebot-fuer-ambitionierte-mountainbiker


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Juli 2011)

ein von harvestern zerpflügter waldweg ist jetzt also ei singletrail... sososo


----------



## Kuwahades (28. Juli 2011)

da fällt mir nur ein zu ein Harvester of Sorrow


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Juli 2011)

...na ganz so schlimm ists nicht, fahren ja mit fullys.


----------



## trailjo (30. Juli 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ein von harvestern zerpflügter waldweg ist jetzt also ei singletrail... sososo



Dann hätten wir bei uns ja einiges zu bieten...  
Und die Funparts werden hier auch per Kettensäge auf die Trails gelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (31. Juli 2011)

liegt aktuell irgendwo was? auf meiner hausrunde anscheinend nicht...


----------



## nrgmac (31. Juli 2011)

Auf dem Weg oberhalb der Panzerstraße in O-Town liegt ein Bäumchen.....sonst nichts!


----------



## trailjo (31. Juli 2011)

Nö aktuell geht es. Auch der Trail, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf, ist wieder durchgehend befahrbar.


----------



## nrgmac (31. Juli 2011)

trailjo schrieb:


> Nö aktuell geht es. Auch der Trail, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf, ist wieder durchgehend befahrbar.



Jetzt hat er endlich einen Namen: Der Lord Voldemort-Trail!!!


----------



## oldrizzo (1. August 2011)

namen sind schall und rauch...


----------



## MrDeifel (2. August 2011)

Mal ne Frage... Gibt's Leute die ab dem Aussichtsturm Winterstein fahren oder die da auf ihrer Tour vorbeikommen und denen man sich anschließen kann. Weil heute war ich zum ersten Mal hier in dem Gebiet fahren, habe aber nur Trails bergauf gefunden, bis mir ein netter Kollege im Spessart... Trikot den Weg zu der Aussichtsplatform gezeigt hat und dann hab ich den Trail gesehen, bei dem man erst 5 Stufen runtermuss und dann loslegen kann. 
Allerdings ist ein Trail ein wenig wenig  Von daher die Frage (ich komme aus Wehrheim) ob ein paar Leute da oben öfters fahren und man sich denen (als Semi-Anfänger) anschließen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (3. August 2011)

ja, die gibt es...


----------



## MrDeifel (3. August 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ja, die gibt es...


 
Und wann und wo kann man diese antreffen?


----------



## oldrizzo (3. August 2011)

...genau das ist die herausforderung. meiner einer hat keine fixen termine, also steige ich immer dann aufs rad, wenn es passt. es gibt vom asc friedberg einen mtb-treff, infos dazu gibts hier:  http://www.rund-um-den-winterstein.de. aber achtung: die mädels und jungens sind fit und meistens schnell unterwegs. es gibt soviel ich weiss einen samstagstreff und einen sonntagstreff. per mail erreichst du die leute hier: [email protected]


----------



## nrgmac (3. August 2011)

Hmmm.... Evtl. könnte man doch mal wieder versuchen eine Gruppe mit festen Zeiten und Treffpunkten zu organisieren? Das gab es ja schon mal vor 4-5 Jahren, ist dann aber irgendwie eingeschlafen (die Uhrzeiten waren auch eher für Schüler und Nachtschichtler geeignet).


----------



## oldrizzo (3. August 2011)

es gab den montagstreff, der dann in der kalten jahreszeit zum monday-nightride wurde. mangels teilnehmer haben wir das gecancelt, da ich keine lust hatte, meine zeit für leute zu verplanen, die dann nicht kommen.  aber ich hätte nichts gegen regelmäßige treffen, wenn ich nicht der vortänzer sein muss.


----------



## nrgmac (3. August 2011)

Eben den meinte ich.... Montagstreff  Wer bitte kann um diese Uhrzeit schon biken gehen? So ein lecker Samstag oder Sonntag-Treff oder außerhalb der üblichen Wochenarbeitszeiten von 6.00 bis 18.00 und ich bin wieder dabei.


----------



## MrDeifel (3. August 2011)

Wär ich auch dabei  Bzw kommt auf das Level an  Bis Ende August bin ich noch hier im Taunus


----------



## nrgmac (3. August 2011)

Bin für eine AM/ED-Tour zu haben...wenn das Wetter endlich mal mitspielt. Habe gerade den Wetterbericht für die nächsten Tage gelesen und da ist wieder die Rede von Dauerregen 
Leichte Schauer sind ja OK, aber die Seuche geht mir langsam tierisch auf den S...!


----------



## oldrizzo (4. August 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Eben den meinte ich.... Montagstreff  Wer bitte kann um diese Uhrzeit schon biken gehen? So ein lecker Samstag oder Sonntag-Treff oder außerhalb der üblichen Wochenarbeitszeiten von 6.00 bis 18.00 und ich bin wieder dabei.



dann meinst du einen anderen montagstreff... der  den ich meine begann um 18.30, bzw. 19.00 uhr. das hat mit den meisten arbeitnehmern gut geklappt.


----------



## Speichenkiller (4. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich organisiere den Sonntags-Biketreff im ASC Marathon Friedberg. Auf unserer Homepage (www.asc-marathon-friedberg.com) kannst Du Dich unter der Rubrik Mountainbike ganz gut über unseren Anspuch beim Biken informieren. So schnell wie beschrieben sind wir auch nicht immer unterwegs, also keine Scheu einfach mal melden und mitfahren. Auch bei uns steht immer der Spaß im Vordergrund.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrDeifel (4. August 2011)

Hey, 
vielen Dank für die Antwort. Würd mich echt mal reizen... Nur leider bin ich Sonntags immer im Stuttgarter Raum unterwegs... 
Vielleicht muss ich mal schauen, dass ich schon Samstags wieder in den Taunus komm um die Trails nicht immer nur bergauf zu fahren


----------



## nrgmac (10. August 2011)

Bin (falls das Wetter mal hält) morgen ab ca. 18.30 im Wintersteingebiet unterwegs. Nehme auch gerne noch ein paar Leute mit. Geplante Tour geht an den 3 Türmen (Römer, Holz, Fernseh) vorbei...und Forstautobahn wird gemieden!


----------



## MrDeifel (11. August 2011)

Falls es mir vom arbeiten her reicht und mein Oberschenkelm mitmacht... 
Würdest du auch Rookies ein Stückchen mitnehmen?


----------



## nrgmac (11. August 2011)

Na klar, warum nicht? 
Gibt auch (fast) überall die Möglichkeit schwierige Stellen zu umfahren. Somit sollte das kein Problem darstellen und sonst macht man eben ein wenig langsamer.


----------



## MrDeifel (11. August 2011)

Hm Mist, jetzt wo ich mal die Chance hätte, das Gebiet gezeigt zu bekommen, kann ich kaum laufen, geschweige denn biken 
Da hab ich mir doch tatsächlich den Oberschenkelmuskel gestern im Sport gequetscht. 
Danke jedenfalls für das Angebot mich mitzunehmen, kanns aber leider nicht wahrnehmen  
Viel Spass!!


----------



## nrgmac (11. August 2011)

Kein Thema. Bin ja heute nicht zum letzten mal unterwegs.
Gute Besserung.


----------



## nrgmac (28. August 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> moin buben,
> dann lasst uns mal köppe uffe nägel packen. wann fahren wir da hin? auch wenn es nicht der burner ist.. anschauen macht kluch...
> 
> und was das es geht nicht betrifft habe ich heute morgen mal eine mail samt link an unser forstamt geschickt. würde mich nämlich auch mal interessieren, was da anders läuft als bei uns.



Moin rizzo,

gab es da inzwischen irgendeine Reaktion drauf?
Am Johannisberg war der Bagger mal wieder unterwegs und hat jetzt alle Spuren (Kicker,...) vollkommen eingeebnet.


----------



## oldrizzo (28. August 2011)

...keinerlei reaktion, ich hatte sogar nochmal nachgefasst, auch ohne erfolg.


----------



## nrgmac (28. August 2011)

War ja klar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (4. September 2011)

Ich habe heute nachmittag auf dem Tannenhoftrail (zwischen Forsthaus Winterstein und Raststätte Wetterau) meine Camelbak-Flasche verloren. Falls Sie jemand in den nächsten Tagen findet, kann er sich ja melden.

*WANTED*


----------



## goncha (7. September 2011)

trailjo schrieb:


> Ich habe heute nachmittag auf dem Tannenhoftrail (zwischen Forsthaus Winterstein und Raststätte Wetterau) meine Camelbak-Flasche verloren. Falls Sie jemand in den nächsten Tagen findet, kann er sich ja melden.
> 
> *WANTED*




Bin seit Sonntag zwei mal durch und habe leider nichts gefunden.
Vielleicht war es auch schon zu dunkel, oder du hast das gute Teil schon wieder.


----------



## trailjo (8. September 2011)

Nee, aber danke für die Mühe!


----------



## oldrizzo (22. September 2011)

morsche,

gestern im wald trafen sich 2 vertreter des forstes mit einigen bikern. im verlauf dieses status quo gesprächs kam das thema auch wieder auf den limes. im prinzip ist es ganz einfach: mit dem fortdauernden befahren des selben riskiert man die dauerhafte sperrung anderer trails, bussgelder und eine menge ärger. also leute, lasst den limes limes sein, auch wenn es euch nicht gefällt oder es nicht nachvollziehbar scheint. der limes ist weltkulturerbe, das befahren verboten und mich nervts einfach immer und immer wieder darauf angesprochen zu werden. 

danke und ride on!

bernd


----------



## Kuwahades (22. September 2011)

mich reizt es ja eigentlich auch schon seit 2 Jahren da mal wieder zu fahren, aber wie gesagt der Limes ist Tabu.
Gibts denn ne Alternative ins Vogeltal ?


----------



## oldrizzo (22. September 2011)

eine echte alternative gibt es m.w. nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (22. September 2011)

mh ?
wo sind denn jetzt die Wanderer unterwegs, oder dürfen die noch draufrum trampeln ?


----------



## oldrizzo (22. September 2011)

der limes ist auch für wanderer tabu, auch wenn viele das noch nicht bemerkt haben. der weg ins vogeltal führt am römerturm dem forstweg folgend ins tal... dann irgendwann links...


----------



## nrgmac (22. September 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> morsche,
> 
> gestern im wald trafen sich 2 vertreter des forstes mit einigen bikern. im verlauf dieses status quo gesprächs kam das thema auch wieder auf den limes. im prinzip ist es ganz einfach: mit dem fortdauernden befahren des selben riskiert man die dauerhafte sperrung anderer trails, bussgelder und eine menge ärger. also leute, lasst den limes limes sein, auch wenn es euch nicht gefällt oder es nicht nachvollziehbar scheint. der limes ist weltkulturerbe, das befahren verboten und mich nervts einfach immer und immer wieder darauf angesprochen zu werden.
> 
> ...



Kurz zusammengefasst bedeutet das also:

- man reitet weiterhin auf der ,,Biker machen alles kaputt!" Parole herum
- man wird als Biker weiterhin als Waldbesucher 3. Klasse abgestempelt
- die Herren können immer noch keine MTB von MX Spuren unterscheiden
- es ändert sich nichts


----------



## oldrizzo (22. September 2011)

es ändert sich schon was... wenn ich hier explizit von bikern spreche, heisst das nicht, das andere waldnutzer besser dran sind. ich werden die einzelheiten der vielen gespräche nicht wiedergeben, aber es geht eben nicht nur um uns. klar ist aber: der erhohlungssuchende spaziergänger und wanderer hat seit jeher bessere karten. und bis und ob sich das ändert.... schauen wir mal. und mit dem limes: das mag für einige ärgerlich sein, ändern wird man es nicht.


----------



## oldrizzo (23. September 2011)

moin,

danke dir, ich habe entsprechenden hinweis soeben gelöscht. wenn du noch mehr hinweise auf mein fehlverhalten findest, freue ich mich, an dieser stelle davon zu lesen.


----------



## Stinkyfan (23. September 2011)

Hy, ich meide den Limes schon seit mindestens einem Jahr auch wenn die Alternativroute zur Kaperburg kein vergleich ist.
Nur finde ich es schade das die Mitmenschen der Forstverwaltung noch immer nicht das Prinzip Zuckerbrot und Peitsche verstanden haben.

Man bekommt die MTB Fahrer viel schneller davon überzeugt nicht mehr am Limes entlang zu fahren wenn man eine alternative Strecke anbietet. Diese am besten auch noch an den Zufahrten zum Limes mit deutlichen Schildern bewirbt und darauf hinweist das der Limes ein Weltkulturerbe ist das nicht befahren werden darf.

Neue tolle ausgewiesene Strecke = Zuckerbrot
Limes = Peitsche

Mit dieser Methode könnten sicherlich sooooo viele davon überzeugt werden dort nicht mehr zu fahren. Aber das wird wohl weiterhin nur der Traum meiner schlaflosen Nächte bleiben.

Denn der Albtraum scheint mir realer: Es wird solange keine ausgewiesene Strecke geben solange am Limes gefahren wird. Also werden das wohl nicht mal meine Urenkel erleben  

Hoffnungsvolle Grüße
Stinkyfan


----------



## nrgmac (23. September 2011)

Du hast es erfasst....nur Peitsche!


----------



## Kuwahades (26. September 2011)

Ich war gestern in Stromberg, was war des scheh 

Radfahrer, Spaziergänger, Rentner und Hunde alle freundlich
Super Wetter
sehr schöne Strecke

wäre das schön, wenn sowas auf dem Winterstein möglich wäre.
Muss ja net immer alles so extrem sein, ich finde zwar der Flowtrail könnte etwas mehr Flow vertragen, aber sowas in der Art würde ich mir auch für hier wünschen


----------



## trailjo (28. September 2011)

.


----------



## oldrizzo (28. September 2011)

morgen sind ein paar von uns ab 16.00/16.30 oben am berg unterwegs, evtl. sieht man sich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (28. September 2011)

Ach hier postest Du rum?  Wann geht's los?

@trailjo - Ich hab die Pulle vor ein paar Tagen gefunden, 21. glaub ich! Unten an der A-Line. Hab sie 2 Tage gut sichtbar da abgestellt, dann aber mitgenommen, und siehe, sie wird gesucht  Blöderweise hab ich einen Tag später meine Podium Chill auch am THT verloren und nicht wiedergefunden 






Also sehen wir uns morgen oben?


----------



## trailjo (30. September 2011)

*Happy End* 

The bottle is back. Vielen Dank, yoobee!


----------



## D.Sanchezz (8. Oktober 2011)

jemand Lust morgen Sonntag auf ein Ründschen so ab nachmittags ?
Peile so halb2/2 ab zB Friedberg oder Rosbach an.


----------



## nrgmac (8. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, leider verhindert.
Nächste Woche wieder..


----------



## nrgmac (23. Oktober 2011)

Heute wieder mal auf dem WS und Umgebung gewesen. Traumwetter! 
Die Stöckchenleger waren auch wieder mal unterwegs. Hauptsächlich auf der Abfahrt vom Holzturm und auf dem Verbindungsweg Limes-Wanderweg in Richtung Postturm.
Der Weg gelbes Kreuz(?) ist derzeit ein kleines Stück nicht fahrbar. Forstarbeiten und die haben den ganzen Kram kreuz und quer über dem Weg liegen lassen.


----------



## yoobee (23. Oktober 2011)

Komm auf die dunkle Seite der Macht, da stören keine Stöckchen 

Nee, also schöne Sonne hatten wir auch, und der ganze Rest passte perfekt


----------



## nrgmac (23. Oktober 2011)

Luke? Ich bin *nicht* Dein Vater.


----------



## yoobee (23. Oktober 2011)

Gibt auch Smileys für Alles 

Pass auf die Stöckechen auf


----------



## nrgmac (24. Oktober 2011)

yoobee schrieb:


> Gibt auch Smileys für Alles
> 
> Pass auf die Stöckechen auf



Klar, mach ich.

Happy trails!



P.S.: Dein Smiley trägt keinen Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goncha (28. Oktober 2011)

habe gestern in der Dämmerung zwei MTBler mit Beleuchtung
in Richtung Trail-Kuhkopfhütte gesehen...

... dachte immmer ich bin auf der "Dark Side Of the Moon" am WS 
allein unterwegs.

Gruß an alle Nightrider


----------



## nrgmac (28. Oktober 2011)

goncha schrieb:


> Gruß an alle Nightrider



Die sieht der Förster genau so gerne, wie die Bastler und Rampenbauer....


----------



## yoobee (28. Oktober 2011)

Du meinst bestimmt den Jäger; dem Förster sollte es egal sein 

Man sollte nicht zu schnell fahren, vor mir lief auf dem Trail schon mal plötzlich ein Dachs-Pärchen! Schlichen ganz entspannt zur Seite


----------



## nrgmac (28. Oktober 2011)

Leider nicht ganz. 
Die Grünkittel, egal ob Forst oder Bambimörder, führen gerne die DiMB-Trail-Rules an und da steht: Wenn´s dunkel ist, dann gehört der Wald dem Viehzeug! 
Oldrizzo wird ein Lied davon singen können...
Mir ist das im Grunde auch wurst, aber diese Aktionen bringen uns einer legalen Strecke keinen Meter näher.


----------



## yoobee (28. Oktober 2011)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Wenn´s dunkel ist, dann gehört der Wald dem Viehzeug!



Jaja, und wenn's dämmert schießen sie's tot... . 
Ich hab das gleiche Recht, mich nachts im Wald zu bewegen, wie jedes Viech. Da sind ja wohl Straßen durch Wälder das viel größere Problem, als wir paar Biker...


----------



## nrgmac (28. Oktober 2011)

Die Bambimörder sind eben ein wenig seltsam.
Das Problem sind die schon o.g. Trail-Rules der DIMB. 
Jedes mal, wenn wir Biker etwas mit den Herren von Forst, Wald und Wiese besprechen, dann wedelt man mit eben jenem ,,Regelwerk" und verweist darauf, dass sich die Biker nicht daran halten. Das nervt auf Dauer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (28. Oktober 2011)

tja, segen und fluch m.e... über den sinn oder unsinn der tr zu philosophieren dauert zu lange und gleich gibts abendbrot.  mit den nachtfahrten halte ich es wie mit allem anderen: in maßen genossen hast du wenig probleme. zumal nachts angenehmerweise weniger los ist.  

letzten sonntag (tagsüber) hatte ich den holzturmtrail gemieden, weil tierisch viel los war und bin stattdessen eine alternative gefahren. dort waren zwar auch leute unterwegs, aber deutlich weniger. dummerweise bin ich vor den neugierigen blicken einiger wandersleute vom rad geplumpst (kann man anders nicht sagen) und das rad ist ohne mich weiter. nach zwei versuchen gelang es mir aber von hinten aufzusteigen. im unteren teil dann fusslahme stöckchenträger vor mir. also bremsen bis kurz vor stillstand, ich habe ausgedrückt, das ich keine eile habe und sie sich nicht hetzen sollen und bin still und langsam hinterher gerollt. beim vorbeifahren dann an einer breiten stelle des weges kam der spruch, den biker am liebsten hört: haben sie keine klingel?


----------



## nrgmac (28. Oktober 2011)

Hatten die Wandersleut keine Rückspiegel? 
Um wieviel Uhr warst Du unterwegs? Bin so gegen 14.00 Uhr da runter und es war nicht sonderlich viel los.


----------



## yoobee (29. Oktober 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...haben sie keine klingel?



Hehe, siehste, genaus DESHALB habe ich eine Klingel 
Besonders cool sind aber die Walker, die sich mit Stöpsel im Ohr beschallen lassen - da hilft auch kein Martinshorn. Aber dann blöd gucken, wenn man vorbeischleicht...


----------



## goncha (29. Oktober 2011)

yoobee schrieb:


> Ich hab das gleiche Recht, mich nachts im Wald zu bewegen, wie jedes Viech.



kann hierzu Yoobee nur recht geben!
Wenn ich nach Büroschluss den nachhauseweg optimal nutzen möchte,
ist es mir lieber den WS zu passieren. als die A5 (Friedberg/Köppern) mit dem Leichenhemd zu durchfahren.


----------



## nrgmac (29. Oktober 2011)

Ei, joh! Hast ja Recht. Das Problem der endlosen Diskussionen mit dem Forst bleibt eben. 
Biken bei Tageslicht ist gut. Biken bei Nacht ist auch gut. Die Rehleins  und Jäger sind ausschließlich zur Dämmerung aktiv. Betonung liegt auf aktiv: Da wandern die ,,wilden Tiere" herum, fressen und erzählen einander die  neuesten Antijäger-Witze. 

Werde jetzt mal zu einer kleinen Tageslichtrunde starten....


----------



## goncha (1. November 2011)

So, nach der Zeitumstellung bin ich jetzt morgens und Abends mit Licht
am Winterstein unterwegs.

Es muss recht aufregend sein bei Tageslicht zu fahren, und vielleicht komme ich am Wochendende wieder in den Genuss das Licht auszuknipsen.

Euch allen weiterhin viel Spaß,
egal ob mit, oder ohne...


----------



## oldrizzo (1. November 2011)

dann am besten mal morgen nach der tour um 20 uhr bei willis pub in bad nauheim vorbeischauen, denn es ist wieder mtb-stammtisch...


----------



## goncha (2. November 2011)

Schade, 
um diese Uhrzeit werden bei mir die Poren erweitert.


 

Vielleicht gibt es ein kennenlernen dann beim nächsten Stammtisch.


----------



## oldrizzo (2. November 2011)

auch nicht schlecht (und richtig).... viele späße dabei! der nächste stammtisch ist am ersten mittwoch im dezember...


----------



## nrgmac (2. November 2011)

Schade, dass ihr den freundlichsten Wirt in Nauheim für den Stammtisch ausgesucht habt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (3. November 2011)

schade, dass sich manch einer immer noch von wirten vom kneipenbesuch abhalten lässt... da kann man nichts machen. der angesprochene wirt merkt sich wenigstens, dass unser stammtisch 1 x im monat statt findet und hält demzufolge einen tisch frei!


----------



## yoobee (3. November 2011)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> der angesprochene wirt merkt sich wenigstens, dass unser stammtisch 1 x im monat statt findet und hält demzufolge einen tisch frei!



Das denkst Du! Wir hatten einfach Glück  P. und ich haben es ihm zwar nochmal gesagt, aber ob er sich's nun merkt...

Trotzdem gehe ich nicht des Wirtes wegen in eine Kneipe oder nicht, klar! Bei Willy bekomme ich zumindest guten Whisky


----------



## nrgmac (3. November 2011)

Wohin ich mein Geld bringe, darf ich doch wohl noch selber entscheiden, oder? Kenne den Wirt schon über 30 Jahre. Qualität der Getränke hin oder her, habe meine guten Gründe dafür und damit stehe ich nicht alleine da.


----------



## yoobee (3. November 2011)

Klar darf Du das selber entscheiden, hat keiner was andres gesagt 

Wir sind auch nicht an wen gebunden, mach mal'n Vorschlag. Große Tische muss es aber geben. Und allzu laut sollte es auch nicht sein. "Schluckebier" fällt mir noch ein... Im Sommer sind wir im Teichhaus.


----------



## nrgmac (4. November 2011)

Teichhaus beim Frank gerne, ist aber im Winter nicht so schön...daher wohl der Ausweichtreffpunkt? Hätte das Bürgerhaus in Butzbach (Schöni), aber das ist zwd. 
Denke nochmals über eine Alternative nach.


----------



## oldrizzo (4. November 2011)

der frank hat doch mit dem teichhaus nüscht mehr zu tun, dachte ich....


----------



## nrgmac (4. November 2011)

Nuja, dass denken alle


----------



## oldrizzo (12. November 2011)

morgen noch jemand oben?


----------



## nrgmac (12. November 2011)

Yop, und evtl. ist goncha mit dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (13. November 2011)

..hab ich euch nicht gesehen oder wart ihr nur am vorderen teil des berges?


----------



## nrgmac (13. November 2011)

War nur solo unterwegs und zwar auf allen Seiten des Berges 
Habe aber eine ganze Menge Biker getroffen, allerdings keine bekannten. Wobei der Typ mit den Rastas auf dem Speci kam mir bekannt vor...?


----------



## trailjo (16. November 2011)

Am Samstag ist komplett um den Winterstein großes Halali. Die Jagd soll um 13:00 enden.


----------



## Maui_Jim (16. November 2011)

trailjo schrieb:


> Am Samstag ist komplett um den Winterstein großes Halali. Die Jagd soll um 13:00 enden.



Letztes Jahr haben die Freizeitjäger nach so einer Jagd einen Hund vergessen, den haben wir dann Sonntags aufgelesen. Wenigstens stand auf dem Halsband eine Handynummer unter der wir dann jemanden erreicht haben der ihn uns am Forsthaus wieder abgenommen hat. 
Also haltet die Augen offen wenn ihr einen Hund haben wollt 

Gruß


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (17. November 2011)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Also haltet die Augen offen wenn ihr einen Hund haben wollt
> Gruß



mal sehen hoffentlich sind die Köter lieb net das einer von uns noch gefressen wird samt Bike


----------



## yoobee (17. November 2011)

Pass besser auf, dass sie Dich nicht für einen Hirsch halten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goncha (17. November 2011)

trailjo schrieb:


> Am Samstag ist komplett um den Winterstein großes Halali. Die Jagd soll um 13:00 enden.


 
Na dann werde ich zu gegebenen Zeit das Wild mal aufscheuchen, sonst kommt doch von den Grünkittel keiner zum Schuss.


----------



## nrgmac (17. November 2011)

Bin leider an diesem Wochenende verhindert. 
Da müsst ihr euch das Wild und die Hunde ohne mich teilen!


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Januar 2012)

es tut sich was auf dem Vogelsberg

Newsletter gibts über Facebook > Initiative - Bikepark Vogelsberg


----------



## nrgmac (10. Januar 2012)

Gibt´s das auch irgendwo ohne das dusselige Gesichtsbuch???


----------



## Kuwahades (11. Januar 2012)

vielleicht auf der Kokopelli Seite ? 

http://www.koko-pelli.de/

unten links, aber auch nur ein link nach fratzebuch


----------



## nrgmac (15. Januar 2012)

Na gut, dann ebe nid!

Heute mal wieder auf dem WS und Umgebung unterwegs gewesen. Der Trail zur rosbacher Autobahnbrücke ist durch den Harvester vollkommen zerstört. Im Bereich WS und Forsthaus ist derzeit nichts gesperrt oder unzugänglich. 
Leider war allerdings die motorisierte Fraktion (zwei weiße MX) heute mal wieder auf dem Tannenhoftrail unterwegs. Mir ist klar, dass die Strecke in Langgöns derzeit zu ist, dass hat aber etwas mit den Bodenbedingungen zu tun! Warum muss man dann unbedingt den Tannenhoftrail mit Vollgas hochbrettern und tiefe Spuren hinterlassen? Danke dafür!
Sonst war es einfach nur ein entspannter Tag auf dem Berg.


----------



## Tomcutzz (21. Januar 2012)

Hi, hab das hier gerade im Facebook entdeckt, kÃ¶nnte die Bikergemeinschaft interessieren:

*hier eine aktuelle mail von der dimb. wird euch sicherlich auch interessieren:

 Liebe DIMB Mitgliedsvereine und Einzelmitglieder aus Hessen und direkte Nachbarn,
 liebe hessische DIMB IGâs,

 die hessische Landesregierung hat seit Jahren eine Ãnderung des  Landesforstgesetzes angekÃ¼ndigt, mit der der Bikesport in hessischen  WÃ¤ldern deutlich eingeschrÃ¤nkt werden soll. In diesem Jahr ist der  Gesetzesentwurf tatsÃ¤chlich soweit, dass er in den Landtag zur  Abstimmung gehen wird. Der Referentenentwurf liegt zur Zeit bei der  Ministerin und voraussichtlich im April werden die betroffenen  InteressenverbÃ¤nde wie die DIMB offiziell dazu gehÃ¶rt. 

  Gemeinsam mit Vertretern des HRV und des LSB haben wir vorab ein  GesprÃ¤ch mit dem zustÃ¤ndigen Ministerium gefÃ¼hrt und dabei den  beabsichtigten Regelungsinhalt mitgeteilt bekommen. Und der hat es in  sich:
 Der Entwurf besagt, dass das Radfahren im Wald kÃ¼nftig nur  noch auf StraÃen und Wegen erlaubt sein soll, die ganzjÃ¤hrig mit  zweispurigen Fahrzeugen befahren werden kÃ¶nnen. Damit hÃ¤tten wir in  Hessen eine Ã¤hnliche, aber âverkappteâ 2-Meter-Regel wie in  Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg im Gesetz.
 Das ist eine deutliche VerschÃ¤rfung,  denn nach aktueller Rechtslage dÃ¼rfen wir "feste StraÃen und Wege"  befahren. So versucht nun Hessen Forst seine bisherige, vÃ¶llig  Ã¼berzogene Rechtsauslegung, die bereits zu zweifelhaften  BuÃgeldbescheiden gefÃ¼hrt haben, im Gesetz zu verankern.
 Und wenn  man dann noch berÃ¼cksichtigt, dass wir in Hessen mittlerweile Ã¼ber  BuÃgelder von jeweils Ã¼ber 200 Euro gegen Biker reden, kann man sich die  kÃ¼nftige Situation ausmalen.

 Im Gegenzug sollen Waldbesitzer  das Recht erhalten, Trails fÃ¼r Biker zu Ã¶ffnen, was erst einmal nicht  schlecht fÃ¼r uns wÃ¤re. Im Umkehrschluss kÃ¶nnen Sie dann aber auch das  Befahren von Wegen verbieten. Und das ohne das bisher vorgeschaltete  Genehmigungsverfahren durch die ForstbehÃ¶rden. Was denkt Ihr, wie hoch  der Anteil der Bike-Gegner unter den WaldeigentÃ¼mern ist?

 Die  Lage ist ernst und wir sollten nicht erst bei offizieller Beteiligung  durch das Ministerium darÃ¼ber reden, welche MÃ¶glichkeiten wir nutzen  kÃ¶nnen und wollen, auf dieses Gesetzesvorhaben Einfluss zu nehmen. 

 Daher laden wir Euch zu einem Treffen in der geographischen Mitte unserer betroffenen Mitglieder ein:

 Termin: 10.02.2012, 19.30 Uhr
 Ort:  Bad Nauheim (liegt ziemlich genau in der Mitte unserer Hessischen Mitglieder)
 Kinder - und Jugendhaus "Alte Feuerwache"
 JohannisstraÃe 5
 61231 Bad Nauheim

  Vom DIMB-Vorstand werden Helmut Klawitter (Rechtsreferent), Tilman  Kluge (Umweltreferent) und ich (1. Vorsitzender) anwesend sein.

 Bitte meldet Euch bis spÃ¤testens 03.02.2012 unter Nennung der Teilnehmer (Name, Vorname) mit Mail an [email protected] an.


 Themen:
 Zu nachstehenden "hessischen Themen" mÃ¶chten wir Euch aktuell  informieren und gerne auch mit Euch diskutieren, was in Eurem Sinne ist,  wie es aus Eurer Sicht weitergehen sollte etc.

 1. Bevorstehende GesetzesÃ¤nderung in Hessen  (siehe oben)

 2. Klage gegen Gemeinde Biebertal
 Die Gemeinde Biebertal hat mit einer AllgemeinverfÃ¼gung ohne  ErmÃ¤chtigungsgrundlage hierfÃ¼r die Biker von allen Wegen mit weniger als  2m Breite verbannt. Hiergegen haben wir Klage beim Hessischen  Verwaltungsgerichtshof eingereicht. 

 3. Trailsperrungen Hochtaunus
 Seit 2009 werden wiederholt Trails im Hochtaunus gesperrt. Die DIMB IG  hat einen Vorschlag fÃ¼r ein attraktives Streckennetz eingereicht.

 4. Legalisierung der DH-Strecke Rinne/Darmstadt:
 Das Verfahren zieht sich in die LÃ¤nge. Wie kann es weiter gehen?

 5. Legalisierung Freeride-Trail Wiesbaden
 Endlich mal was Positives aus Hessen. Unser Mitgliedsverein "Gravity  Pilots" und der Kooperationspartner HRV-Radsportbezirk Nassau haben mit  DIMB-UnterstÃ¼tzung einen Durchbruch dabei erreicht, eine legale SpaÃ-  und Trainingsstrecke in Wiesbaden zu errichten. 

 6. Biketrails im Vogelsberg
 Ein weiteres positives Beispiel aus Hessen ist die biketouristische  Ausrichtung des Vogelsberges bis hin zur Anlage von Flowtrails nach  Stromberger Modell.   

 7. Biketrails im Sauerland
 Nach den miserablen Wegenetztests vom Jahr 2009 beginnt das Sauerland zu reagieren und ein Trailcenter soll entstehen.  

 8. Biketrails in GieÃen
 Die langjÃ¤hrig "nur geduldete" Freeridestrecke in GieÃen soll  legalisiert und mit Flowtrail-Elementen nach Stromberger Modell  modifiziert werden.  

 9. Sonstige Themen
 WÃ¼nsche an uns? Anregungen? Ideen? Weitere Themen fÃ¼r Hessen oder Eure Region?


 FÃ¼r Fragen stehen wir gerne zur VerfÃ¼gung!

 Vielen Dank & liebe GrÃ¼Ãe

 Thomas Kleinjohann*


----------



## trailjo (26. Januar 2012)

Sieh es positiv: Damit ist eine Fahrspur vom Harvester automatisch eine Trailfreigabe!


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (27. Januar 2012)

> 4. Legalisierung der DH-Strecke Rinne/Darmstadt:
> Das Verfahren zieht sich in die Länge. Wie kann es weiter gehen?



ich denke damit wird gewartet bis die 2 Meter regelung in Hessen durch ist


----------



## oldrizzo (7. März 2012)

moin,

schon gehört oder gesehen? bad nauheim hat zwei neue bikeläden, denn das 2radcenter zieht von friedberg nach bad nauheim in einen größeren laden in der eleonorenring 45. soweit ich weiss, suchen sie noch einen fähigen schrauber für die bikewerkstatt. ausserdem gibt es seit kurzem in der hauptstraße einen kleinen laden, der hauptsächlich city-, trekking-, e-bikes und pedelecs der führt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (7. März 2012)

Eleonorenring 45? Das ist doch der ehemalige Schluckspecht Getränkehandel, oder?


----------



## oldrizzo (7. März 2012)

jepp... und die ehemalige autovermietung und der ehemalige supermarkt und und und...


----------



## nrgmac (7. März 2012)

Ist heute eigentlich Stammtisch und wenn ja, wo?


----------



## yoobee (7. März 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Ist heute eigentlich Stammtisch und wenn ja, wo?



Jau, 20:00 in Willi's Pub.


----------



## oldrizzo (7. März 2012)

jepp, bei willi... 

aber ab april (probehalber) im forsthaus falken.... ähhh.... winterstein... entweder ab 17.30 uhr treffen mit bike in bad nauheim oder ab ca. 19.30 uhr am forsthaus. dann eben nur bis 21.00 uhr (länger hat das forsthaus nicht auf), aber man nimmt dann nochmal eine trailabfahrt mit und das ist doch auch nicht doof.


----------



## yoobee (7. März 2012)

Und nach der Trailabfahrt kehren wir irgendwo auf ein, zwei Bier ein!? Ist ja nicht jeder AA 

By the way, ist zwar nicht Winterstein, sondern Stadtwald an den Teichen. So sah es heute am "Bankjump" aus, hab 'ne große Schachtel Reißzwecken eingesammelt (zum Glück sind die magnetisch...)!  Da fahren aktuell übrigens 8, 9-jährige Kids! Und die Hundebesitzer, die ich dort traf, waren auch begeistert...


----------



## nrgmac (7. März 2012)

Immer wieder diese Stöckchenleger und Fallensteller..... 


Bzgl. Stammtisch:
Das klingt doch mal so richtig gut....
Dann einen schönen Abend und bis April!


----------



## oldrizzo (7. März 2012)

@ yoobee: anzeigen, eine akte dazu gibts ja schon. versuchte köperverletzung ist kein kavaliersdelikt.

@ yoobee 2: der stammtisch findet im forsthaus statt, falls das unklar gewesen sein sollte. du kannst natürlich nach dem verlassen des stammtisches nochmal irgendwo einkehren, aber das sieht man ja dann. 

@ nrg: wir sehen uns im april....


----------



## yoobee (7. März 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ yoobee: anzeigen, eine akte dazu gibts ja schon. versuchte köperverletzung ist kein kavaliersdelikt.
> 
> @ yoobee 2: der stammtisch findet im forsthaus statt, falls das unklar gewesen sein sollte. du kannst natürlich nach dem verlassen des stammtisches nochmal irgendwo einkehren, aber das sieht man ja dann.



Du willst, das wir alkoholisiert von Forsthaus lostrailen?? Besprechen wir gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (8. März 2012)




----------



## Wetterauer5021 (8. März 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> schon gehört oder gesehen? bad nauheim hat zwei neue bikeläden, denn das 2radcenter zieht von friedberg nach bad nauheim in einen größeren laden in der eleonorenring 45. soweit ich weiss, suchen sie noch einen fähigen schrauber für die bikewerkstatt. ausserdem gibt es seit kurzem in der hauptstraße einen kleinen laden, der hauptsächlich city-, trekking-, e-bikes und pedelecs der führt.



jepp hab dem Sascha ein wenig geholfen


----------



## oldrizzo (9. März 2012)

...das muss ein anderer sascha gewesen sein....


----------



## Matt-Max (24. März 2012)

Hallo erstmal,
Fahrt ihr auch dei Strecke von den Rock Riders auch ???


----------



## yoobee (25. März 2012)

Neeiiiinn, nie, das ist doch verboten!? Warum fragst du? ;-)


----------



## oldrizzo (26. März 2012)

ich persönlich habe keine kenntnis von einer strecke der rock riders....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (26. März 2012)

Er meint bestimmt die Strecke, da sind wir alle Rock Rider


----------



## oldrizzo (26. März 2012)

die buben am streckenrand kenne ich doch....


----------



## yoobee (26. März 2012)

Boah, tatsächlich! Ist mir echt nicht aufgefallen! Was'n Zufall, cool.


----------



## nrgmac (27. März 2012)

Warum? 
Die RRs haben keine eigene Strecke. 
Die Aussage ist somit 100% rischtisch!


----------



## oldrizzo (27. März 2012)

eben, meine ich doch. der wald ist für alle da!


----------



## yoobee (27. März 2012)

Lust auf'n Nightride?


----------



## oldrizzo (28. März 2012)

um die uhrzeit bereite ich mich aktiv auf die horizontale vor.... ausserdem hatten wir besuch.


----------



## goncha (28. März 2012)

yoobee schrieb:


> Lust auf'n Nightride?



 wann und wo?


  Durch einen technischen Mangel an meinem Fully 
  steht imo auch nur mein Hard-tail zur Verfügung.
  Stark verwurzelte Trails in der Dunkelheit sind somit nicht so
  mein Ding.

  Kannst dich bei Interesse mal melden.


----------



## yoobee (28. März 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> um die uhrzeit bereite ich mich aktiv auf die horizontale vor...



Moin! Hatte ich befürchtet  Ist aber so spät schön leer in Stadt und Park 

@goncha
Meist spontan zwischen 23:00 und 1:00 und nicht so weit, urban, Park, Stadtwald. Hab halt 'nen etwas verschobenen Rhythmus


----------



## goncha (28. März 2012)

@goncha
Meist spontan zwischen 23:00 und 1:00 und nicht so weit, urban, Park, Stadtwald. Hab halt 'nen etwas verschobenen Rhythmus [/quote]

Hallo yoobee,
von welchem Park bzw. welcher stadtwald ist hier gemeint
dachte eher an das Wintersteingebiet!!!

Die Urzeit ist von meiner Sicht aus nicht das Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (4. April 2012)

Heute ist ja mal wieder Mittwoch und daher die Frage:
Bleibt es beim Forsthaus und wenn ja, um welche Uhrzeit?


----------



## oldrizzo (4. April 2012)

moin,

jepp, forsthaus ist noch aktuell. treffen wäre um 19.00 uhr (einige von uns treffen sich um 17.30 uhr am marktplatz in bad nauheim und fahren dann zusammen eine kleine tour). das ganze geht bis ca. 21.00 uhr, je nachdem wieviele leute kommen und wann die wirtin uns rausschmeisst.


----------



## nrgmac (4. April 2012)

17.30 schaffe ich nicht, also sehen wir uns oben! 
Bis späda


----------



## Kuwahades (10. April 2012)

Gud`n,
gibt denn eigentlich eine Alternative zum Limes ins Vogeltal, der ein bischen freeride feeling bringt ?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## oldrizzo (10. April 2012)

da fragst du was....!? eine wirkliche alternative zum limes gibt es nicht und den vorschlag âab durchs gehÃ¶lz" mÃ¶chte ich dir nicht geben. wobei das natÃ¼rlich echtes freeride-feeling bringen kÃ¶nnte.... neulich sind wir in dem waldstÃ¼ck gefahren und haben âneue trails" gefunden, aber nichts zusammenhÃ¤ngendes und finden wÃ¼rde ich es auf anhieb nicht mehr...


----------



## WODAN (10. April 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Gud`n,
> gibt denn eigentlich eine Alternative zum Limes ins Vogeltal, der ein bischen freeride feeling bringt ?
> 
> Gruß Karsten



Du warst doch 5 Jahre nicht mehr oben


----------



## Kuwahades (11. April 2012)

mindestens 
letztes Jahr war ich mal am Holzturm
werde zusehen, da sich das dieses Jahr einmal in der Woche schaffe


----------



## trailjo (12. April 2012)

Das Welterbe rocken
Wieso darf der das und wir nicht?


----------



## nrgmac (12. April 2012)

Was will man da noch rocken? 

Anbei ein Auszug aus der Taunus-Wetterau-Limes Webseite:
Kurz vor Wp 4/6 beginnt ein militärisches Sperrgebiet der Bundeswehr (Depot),       durch das der Limes mitten hindurch verläuft. Wp 4/6 und Wp 4/7 sind deswegen nicht       zugänglich (Anm.: Die sind unter den Betonstraße und Lagerhallen verschwunden). 

An der Nordostecke des Sperrgebietes liegen die gut erhalten Ruinen des Limeskastells Kapersburg und eines zugehörigen Kastellbades. Etwa       auf gleicher Höhe bleibend verläuft der Limes nun noch einige hundert Meter vorbei an       zwei Kleinkastellen (1)(2) zum rekonstruierten hohen Steinturm Wp 4/16 auf dem Gaulskopf. 

Der hier im Text beschriebene Limes wurde bei Waldarbeiten in den 70-iger Jahren aufgeschüttet  Bis dato war vom Original kein Überrest mehr da. 

Von da an geht es hinab ins Usatal, wo der Pfahlgraben schließlich verschwindet. Auch von       dem relativ großen Kastell Langenhain ist dort nichts mehr       sichtbar (Anm.: Genau, da baut heute ein Bauer Grünzeug an).

Hier wird mal wieder ein riesen Hype um Nichts gemacht! Die Baumfällungen entlang des (angeblichen) Limesverlaufs werden auch nicht in der Lokalpresse erwähnt oder von den Damen und Herren aus Bad Homburg geächtet! 

Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wenn ich mein Weltkultursatteltäschchen ans Bike baue?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (15. April 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Der hier im Text beschriebene Limes wurde bei Waldarbeiten in den 70-iger Jahren aufgeschüttet  Bis dato war vom Original kein Überrest mehr da.


Witzig, wusste ich noch gar nicht (Eingeplackter!). Ist das nur mündlich überliefert, oder läßt sich das irgendwo nachlesen?



> Wie sieht das eigentlich aus, wenn ich mein Weltkultursatteltäschchen ans Bike baue?


Das bekommst du von der UNESCO sofort abgenommen, wenn sie dich damit auf der Waldschlößchenbrücke erwischen (oder so).


----------



## oldrizzo (16. April 2012)

tststs...


----------



## Onkomat (25. April 2012)

...nicht unbedingt das Winterstein-Gebiet...
aber darÃ¼berhinaus/Ã¼berregional durchaus lesenswerte Info aus der heutigen Frankfurter Rundschau/Onlineausgabe/Polizeibericht:
Unbekannter spannt Stacheldraht im Wald 
     WÃ¤hrend einer Mountainbiketour sind vier Erwachsene und  sechs Kinder in Mittelhessen nur knapp einem gefÃ¤hrlichen Sturz  entgangen. Wie die Polizei am Dienstag mitteilte, radelte die Gruppe am  vergangenen Samstagnachmittag durch den Wald bei Ballerbach (Gemarkung  âDie HÃ¶rreâ), nahe der IndustriestraÃe. Ein vorausfahrender Junge  erkannte auf der kurvigen Strecke zunÃ¤chst ein auffÃ¤llig gelbes Band.  Einen Augenblick spÃ¤ter bemerkte er einen Stacheldraht, der in etwa 50  cm HÃ¶he quer zum Weg gespannt war. Der Biker stoppte sofort und warnte  mit einem lauten âAchtungâ seine Kameraden. Ohne das Band, wÃ¤re die  Gruppe mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in den Draht gefahren, was schwere  Verletzungen zur Folge gehabt hÃ¤tte. Gemeinsam entfernten sie den etwa  sechs bis acht Meter langen Strang. Die Ermittler der Polizeistation  Herborn suchen nun nach dem Erbauer dieser gefÃ¤hrlichen Konstruktion.  Hinweise erbittet die Polizeistation in Herborn unter Tel.: 02772/47050.


----------



## Nukem49 (25. April 2012)

Da fällt einem nichts mehr ein!


----------



## Kuwahades (25. April 2012)

irgendwann hammer dann Frankensteins Todesrennen direkt vor der Haustür !


----------



## oldrizzo (30. April 2012)

Moin,

wir hätten noch 3 Plätze für ein Fahrtechnikwochenende auf dem Flowtrail Stromberg am:

12. und 13. Mai 2012
Samstag: 9.00 Uhr bis 17.00 Uhr
Sonntag: 9.00 Uhr bis 16.00 Uhr

Kosten: 108,00  / Person für beide Tage 
(ohne Fahrtkosten, Verpflegung oder Unterkunft)

Anreise:
In Fahrgemeinschaften, Übernachtung vor Ort wäre theoretisch möglich, 
Bis Stromberg sind es ca. 110 km, in etwas über einer Stunde wäre man da, es ist daher zu überlegen, ob man für beide Tage anreist. Abfahrt wäre dann jeweils um 7.30 Uhr. Die Bikes werden in oder an den PKWs transportiert, evtl. kann man ja für den Transport der Bikes auch einen Bus organisieren. Alternativ kann man auch in Stromberg übernachten oder man bucht sich auf einem der zahlreichen Campingplätze vor Ort ein. 

Inhalte des Kurses: Level 2 und Level 3, Infos dazu unter: http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/index.php/jgerman/touren-fahrtechnik/geschmeidige-fahrtechnik


Bei Fragen einfach direkt per PN bei mir melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy77xyz (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo in die Runde, es gibt mal wieder neuigkeiten zum Wintersteingebiet in der WZ:

*Mutiert der Naturpark Hochtaunus zum Freizeitpark?*

                                               Ober-Mörlen.  Seit der Naturpark Hochtaunus vor 50 Jahren gegründet wurde, steigt der  Besucherdruck auf die Taunuslandschaft stetig. Immer häufiger  kollidieren die Interessen von Naturschützern, Forstverwaltung und  Erholungssuchenden. Vor allem die Motocross- und neuerdings immer mehr  die Quadfahrer bereiten Kopfzerbrechen.


Weiter geht es hier:


http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...44767_costart,1_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,74.html


----------



## nrgmac (31. Mai 2012)

Die Spuren von Quads auf dem Foto  
Wildkatzen am Winterstein 
Illegale Downhiller aus dem Taunusgebiet 
Naturverträgliche Wanderer und Schulklassen auf dem vom BUND naturgerecht angelegten Pfad 
Solarbetriebene Informationsäule am Waldkatzenpfad 
Matthias Pieren


----------



## oldrizzo (4. Juni 2012)

mal was schönes zur abwechslung:..

sebastian dörk (infinite trails) und meine wenigkeit waren am wochenende mit einigen kids unterwegs. die jungs waren darsteller, kameraleute, regisseure in personalunion und herausgekommen ist dieser film:  [ame="http://vimeo.com/43396610"]Vincento Crane Edit on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## yoobee (4. Juni 2012)

Coooool maaaaan! Awesome edit!


----------



## nrgmac (4. Juni 2012)

Am Mittwoch wieder im F-Haus?


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Juni 2012)

moin,

nein, morgen nach veto wieder mal bei willi in bad nauheim...


----------



## yoobee (23. Juni 2012)

Am kleinen Forsthaus-Parkplatz-Trail *5* Dachpappen-Nägel in der ersten Kurve aufgesammelt. Also weiterhin Obacht!


----------



## Stinkyfan (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
mich juckt es gerade in den Fingern mir so eine Kamera zu kaufen.
http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/58_33781.htm
Und damit versuchen die schei%$# Nagelstreuer, Baumumseger, Wegversperrer,... mal auf frischer tat zu filmen. War ja nur Zufall das die auf dem Film sind ich wollte ja das Wild beobachten.
Gruß
Stinkyfan


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Juni 2012)

inzwischen liegen fast überall Nägel.... so viele Kameras kann man gar nicht kaufen... leider. aber es gibt immer noch eine offene Akte bei der Polizei.


----------



## Kuwahades (25. Juni 2012)

kann man da net vielleicht ein paar Schilder aufhängen und denjenigen freundlich bitten das zu unterlassen, weil es ja auch in Körperverletzung ausarten kann ?

Ausdrucken und laminieren würde ich übernehmen, falls man sich auf sowas einigen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (25. Juni 2012)

sowas kann man machen... schadet auch nicht, wenn das eigeninitiativ geschieht.


----------



## yoobee (25. Juni 2012)

Stinkyfan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mich juckt es gerade in den Fingern mir so eine Kamera zu kaufen.



Genau die Idee hatte ich auch! 

Zum Glück kam ich diesmal den Trail von unten gelaufen. Am Besten, man schleift ein paar fette Magneten hinter sich her  Aber das kann es auch nicht sein...


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Juni 2012)

ich finde die idee von kuwa nicht schlecht.... plakate mit der aufschrift: 

vorsicht nagelfallen! gefahr!

das ganze als a4 plakat und mit kordeln an bäume gehängt.


----------



## Kuwahades (25. Juni 2012)

eija schick mir mal ne Textvorlage ich mach das fertig, nur zum aufhängen werde ich so schnell nicht kommen, da müssten dann die Vielfahrer ran


----------



## yoobee (25. Juni 2012)

*ACHTUNG NÄGEL!*
Leider gibt es hier Personen,
die Radfahrer, spielende Kinder,
Hunde und andere Tiere nicht
mögen, und daher *Nägel*
auf Wegen verteilen. *
ALSO VORSICHT!*


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Juni 2012)

yoobee schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG NAGELFALLEN!*
> Leider gibt es Menschen,
> die Radfahrer, spielende Kinder,
> Waldtiere und Hunde nicht
> ...



kleine korrektur....


----------



## Kuwahades (25. Juni 2012)

okay dann wird das so !

wieviele soll ich machen, ich kenn die Stellen ja net wirklich wo die Nagelfallen sind, anscheinend hatte ich bei meinen beiden diesjärigen Besuchen aufm Winterstein Glück gehabt ?


----------



## nrgmac (25. Juni 2012)

Die Nägel sind zumeist im Bereich der A-Line und des Tannenhoftrails verstreut. 
Der Parkplatz kurz vor dem Forsthaus würde sich für eine weite Verbeitung unter den Besuchern fast aufzwingen, oder?


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Juni 2012)

...in rosbach liegen auch nägel. etliche platten der letzten wochen belegen dies deutlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (25. Juni 2012)

Was willst auch in Rosbach????


----------



## Maui_Jim (25. Juni 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Was willst auch in Rosbach????



Die Welle reiten ;-)


----------



## yoobee (25. Juni 2012)

...und genau da lagen welche.


----------



## D.Sanchezz (25. Juni 2012)

Fährt die Woche noch jemand ne Tour in der Region ?
Würde mich ranhängen.


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Juni 2012)

auf jeden fall... nur wer und wann ist noch nicht herausgearbeitet. es gibt aber noch was zu tun am Berg.


----------



## nrgmac (4. Juli 2012)

Aus aktuellem Anlass....




Quelle: Wetterauer Zeitung vom 04.07.2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (4. Juli 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da hat es jemand wirklich auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Juli 2012)

finde ich auch, es handelt sich zwar nicht um einen weg im Wald, aber der Irrsinn in Sachen wegsperrungen greift um sich.

ps: am winterstein spannt man jetzt auch ketten quer über die Wege.


----------



## Kuwahades (5. Juli 2012)

ich finds auch immer sehr erschreckend wie schnell viele Menschen Feindbilder aufgebaut haben und sich daran hochziehen, seis am Arbeitsplatz, oder im Verein, oder in der Nachbarschaft.
und dann wie hier am Winterstein auch noch Körperverletzung in kauf nehmen.


----------



## Basvender (5. Juli 2012)

Gibt es den Ursprungsbericht vom 26 Juni auch irgendwo zu lesen oder kann ihn jemand posten?


----------



## yoobee (5. Juli 2012)

http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...rn-_arid,350606_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,75.html


----------



## Maui_Jim (5. Juli 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ps: am winterstein spannt man jetzt auch ketten quer über die Wege.



Die Waldnazis lassen sich ja immer wieder was neues einfallen!
Wo soll das denn hinführen?


----------



## nrgmac (5. Juli 2012)

Bleibt nur die Frage zu klären, wie diese 5 Meter lange und sehr massive Kette in den Wald gekommen ist? Habe das Ding letzte Woche schon einmal vom Weg gezogen. 
Die Kette stammt sicherlich von Forstarbeiten (Kran-Verladekette) und sollte doch irgendwo fehlen, oder?


----------



## Kuwahades (5. Juli 2012)

müsste man jetzt eigentlich zum basteln einer "Schwebebrücke" zum drüberfahren benutzen 
könnte es ja gleichzeitig als Naturschutz deklarieren, da man keine seltenen Gräser kaputtfährt, oder dergleichen


----------



## nrgmac (5. Juli 2012)

Nun, dann könnte man dem, der das zu verantworten hat, auch mal eine Kette um den Hals legen und feste zu ziehen. 
Das ist dann aktiver Umweltschutz, weil dieser Mensch, nach seinem Ableben, eine durchaus positive CO2-Bilanz hat...


----------



## LuckZero (5. Juli 2012)

Naja mit Heiligenschein braucht hier keiner rumfahren...die Trails sehen im Moment, bedingt durch den feuchten Frühsommer, echt ******** aus. Das ist gefundenes Fressen! Einfach mal auf dem Schotter bleiben, auch wenn es schwer fällt.

An die Hochleister: packt bitte eure leergelutschen Geltüten wieder ins Trikot. Die gehören nicht in den Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (5. Juli 2012)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Einfach mal auf dem Schotter bleiben, auch wenn es schwer fällt.



Gewöhn Dich schon mal daran


----------



## oldrizzo (6. Juli 2012)

ich stimme luck zu.... nicht nur der bembelshot, auch holzturmtrail und ähnliche verdächtige sind komplett zerfahren. gegen eine Sperrung des holzturmtrails hätte ich übrigens gar nichts, der sieht heftig aus.... kein wunder, da latscht und fährt jeder hoch und runter. und an gelpäckchen habe ich dieses Jahr schon einige aufgesammelt. kommt mir auch mehr vor als im letzten.


----------



## MissQuax (6. Juli 2012)

frankweber schrieb:


> Da hat es jemand wirklich auf den Punkt gebracht.



Ich habe Frau Dr. Mulch-Wiemer eine E-Mail geschrieben und mich für ihre Stellungnahme bedankt und in dem Zusammenhang auch unsere Petition erwähnt und um ihre Unterschrift gebeten, da sie ja offensichtlich "pro Fahrrad" ist.

Frau Dr. Mulch-Wiemer hat mich daraufhin abends angerufen (habe in meiner E-Mail-Signatur meine Mobilrufnummer drin), weil sie sich so über meine Mail gefreut hat. Es war ein sehr nettes und anregendes Gespräch rund um Sport, Radfahren im Speziellen, Gesundheit und den Sinn/Unsinn vieler gesetzlicher (Über-)Reglementierungen. 

Diese patente und super freundliche Dame ist alteingesessene Ärztin in Bad Nauheim, Läuferin und im ADFC (Allg. Dt. Fahrradclub) vor Ort aktiv. Die haben mittlerweile auch eine Gruppe engagierter Mountainbiker in ihren Reihen. Frau Dr. Mulch-Wiemer hat sowohl selbst schon die Petition unterschrieben als auch versprochen, das Thema in ihrem Club - und nicht nur bei den Mountainbikern, sondern auch bei den Rennradler und Läufern - zur Sprache zu bringen und die Leute zum Mitmachen bei unserem Protest zu bewegen!

Eine kleine (Dank-)Mail mit Schneeball-Effekt - das motiviert ungemein! 

Ich hoffe, daß möglichst viele von euch durch ihren Einsatz ähnliches bewirken können - dann haben wir vielleicht eine Chance, auch in Zukunft auf Trails biken zu können!


----------



## Stinkyfan (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich versuche gerade eine Karte mit bekannten Stellen von MTB Fallen (Nägel, Ketten, Baumstüpfe,...) auf dem Winterstein zusammen zu tragen.
Könnt Ihr mir bitte per PN die "Google Maps" Koordinaten mitteilen an denen Ihr die Fallen schon alles gefunden habt ? Wenn es geht mit Beschreibung Was und ein ca. Datum. Das währe echt super.

Gruß
Stinkyfan


----------



## Wetterauer5021 (14. Juli 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Diese patente und super freundliche Dame ist alteingesessene Ärztin in Bad Nauheim, Läuferin und im ADFC (Allg. Dt. Fahrradclub) vor Ort



ich wusste doch das ich die irgendwoher kenne  kann das sein das sie auch mal beim Stammtisch dabei war, wo das Forstamt anwesend war


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Juli 2012)

morgen abend, 1.8.2012, 20.00 uhr, mtb-stammtisch in willis pub!


----------



## nrgmac (3. August 2012)

Vermisst zufällig einer seine Trinkflasche? Habe das Ding mal vorsorglich eingesammelt. Nicht das es nachher wieder heißt ,,Die Biker hinterlassen ihren ganzen Müll im Wald!".


----------



## trailjo (6. August 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Vermisst zufällig einer seine Trinkflasche? Habe das Ding mal vorsorglich eingesammelt. Nicht das es nachher wieder heißt ,,Die Biker hinterlassen ihren ganzen Müll im Wald!".



Diesmal war ich es nicht!


----------



## nrgmac (6. August 2012)

Diesmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (13. August 2012)

Hallo,

wir sind am Samstag am Winterstein gefahren, Fallen oder Ketten haben wir keine gesehen, nur auf dem Limes-Trail liegen unglaublich viele Baumstämme einfach so quer....


----------



## Geißbock__ (13. August 2012)

Habt ihr sie auch zur Seite gelegt oder liegen lassen?


----------



## Turbo-s (13. August 2012)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Habt ihr sie auch zur Seite gelegt oder liegen lassen?



Da wo wir sie heben konnten (zu zweit) zur Seite. Mache gingen aber nicht.  Einige haben wir auch erst ebim Umfahren bemerkt.


----------



## oldrizzo (13. August 2012)

welcher limes-trail? wenn ihr die abfahrt vom römerturm / gaulskopf meint, die sollte nicht befahren werden, da sieht der forst rot. ist zwar schade drum, aber es gibt ja noch andere schöne ecken...


----------



## nrgmac (13. August 2012)

Der ist doch verboten  
Da hat sich das Forstamt so viel Arbeit gemacht und Bäume auf das Weltkulturerbe fallen lassen und ihr räumt den Mist einfach weg 

Da war doch der Rizzo wieder schneller


----------



## Turbo-s (13. August 2012)

Hi,

also ich bin nicht so der Trail Experte und auch kein Downhiller. Wir sind dem Limestrail gefolgt (Die Wandermarkierung mit dem Limes Turm) und später eben zum Winterstein auf der Forstautobahn der Wandermarkierung "Katze". Vielleicht kann einer mit der Vogelperspektive was anfangen.















Eine Sperrung mit Schild oder mit Abtrennung haben wir nicht gesehen. Nur eben Baumstämme Oberschenkeldick auf dem Weg. Ich vermute jeder der Fraktion mit Federweg jenseits der 16omm wäre wohl sowieso unbekümmert darüber gefahren, da wir vom CC-Marathon bzw. von der Teermeute kommen sind wir da nicht so fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (13. August 2012)

dann war es nicht die abfahrt vom gaulskopf, die ist nicht markiert. der limeswanderweg läuft parallel zum weltkulturerbe, da liegen immer mal wieder stämme im weg. tlw. windbruch, aber auch absichtlich dort abgelegt. das wird sich auch nicht ändern nehme ich an.


----------



## Torpedo64 (13. August 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir sind am Samstag am Winterstein gefahren, Fallen oder Ketten haben wir keine gesehen, nur auf dem Limes-Trail liegen unglaublich viele Baumstämme einfach so quer....


 
War dort gestern unterwegs und alle Trails waren frei . Habe allerdings kein verbotenes Zeichen am Gaulskopf bzw. Römerturm gesehen


----------



## Geißbock__ (13. August 2012)

Kein Wunder, ich räume die Baumstämme fast jeden Tag weg! Das ist eine gute Trainingsspirale!


----------



## oldrizzo (13. August 2012)

die einfahrt des limes am turm war ja eine zeitlang durch rot-weisses flatterband markiert. ist natürlich fatal, wenn man verhindern will, das dort gefahren wird. man kann das bemühen den limestrail zu sperren auch positiv sehen, vernichtet man doch nicht alle erstrampelten höhenmeter sofort wieder.


----------



## Torpedo64 (13. August 2012)

Also da war kein Band oder Schild. Wenn unbedingt ein Trail gesperrt sein soll, kann man das ja so kennzeichnen, dass es jeder kapiert


----------



## nrgmac (20. August 2012)

Nun, heute habe auch ich zum ersten mal richtig unfreundliche Besucher im Wald erlebt. Ein älterer Herr der eine Flipflop-mit-Hund-im-Wald-durch-die-Gegend-Brüll-Gruppe den Winterstein den Wildkatzenpfad hinauf anführte, begrüßte mich, nachdem ich vor der Engstelle angehalten und freundlich ,,Hallo" gesagt hatte, mit ,,DAS IST KEIN TRAIL!". 
Auf meine Frage, ob er bitte die gültige Rechtsprechung und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme beachten könne, kam das nächste dümmliche Argument. ,,Ich weiss, dass nur eine Brutalobremsung den Zusammenstoß verhindern kann!" Auf meine erneute Nachfrage, ob er soeben durch eine Brutalobremsung gerettet wurde, oder ob ich Ihn und seine Truppe in irgendeiner Art und Weise behindert habe, kam natürlich eine erneute Phrase... ,,Alle Mountainbiker sind Rowdys und man kann gar nicht anders fahren!" Ich habe Ihm dann noch einen schönen Abend gewünscht und ihn beglückwünscht, dass er sich mit Mountainbikern und dem freundlichen Miteinandern bzw. dem Begriff Sozialkompetenz sehr gut auskenne und bin weiter meines Weges gezogen.... 

Erwähnen sollte ich evl. noch, dass die besagte Gruppe natürlich mit diversen Autos am Winterstein angereist ist und das Gebiet auch vor Einbruch der Dämmerung nicht verlassen hatte. Die Herrschaften machen also eine Nachtwanderung mitten durch das ,,Ökölogisch empfindliche Gebiet (Zitat von Puttrich)". Na dann!


----------



## oldrizzo (21. August 2012)

das nächste mal machst du ein foto bevor du wieder losfährst, das posten wir dann hier....


----------



## nrgmac (21. August 2012)

Foto? Von was?
Den Herren darf ich nicht fotografieren, dass ist ein Eingriff in seine Persönlichkeitsrechte...aber seinen Namen sollte ich dennoch relativ schnell herausfinden können.


----------



## Turbo-s (23. August 2012)

Das wäre sehr nett. Wenn ihr auf dem Trail zum Winterstein hoch (die Forstautobahn hinter Wehrheim) noch einen Mit-Vierziger schlank mit langen strohigen Haar antrefft auf einem ca. Anfang 90ziger Jahre Hardtail ohne Federgabel mit silbernen Lenkerhörnchen. Bitte auch merken, anhalten, bei uns hat hinterherrufen leider nichts genutzt.

Hintergrund, wir haben vor einer kleinen Wandergruppe halt gemacht, damit alle gut und freundlich passieren können und dieser Vollpfosten dampft mit gutem Druck auf dem Pedal (ca 30km/h) genau durch die von uns gelassene Lücke.

Wir konnten vor ort das Ereignis dann mit den Wanderen trotzdem freundlich zu Ende bringen.

Diese unsere kollegen bringen uns auch nichts. Ansonsten war übrigensd er Trail wieder Baumfrei.


----------



## nrgmac (23. August 2012)

Was möchtest Du uns damit sagen? 
Unter uns hat hier keiner Befugnisse um solche Leute zur Vernunft zu bringen. Das sehe ich auch nicht als meine Aufgabe an. Jeder ist für sein eigenes Verhalten verantwortlich und muss notfalls die Konsequenzen tragen. Bei einem Vollpfosten redest Du Dir eher den Mund fusselig als das der seine Verhaltensmuster abändert. 
Verhalte Du Dich so, dass Du es vertreten kannst und gut is! 
Diese Gutmensch-Mentalität (Möchtegern-Sheriffs, siehe auch Post 1631) in DE geht mir tierisch auf den Sack! 
Aber wer im Glashaus sitzt........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (23. August 2012)

Oh, Sherrifs mag ich auch nicht.  Gutmenschen schon gar nicht.

Aber wenn man sich die Diskussionen in der Taunuszeitung ansieht ärgert das einen dann schon. 

Weil es doch immer die bösen DOWNHILLER sind. Sind sie eben nicht. (und ich bin keiner) Und man kann sehr wohl so einen "Typ" ansprechen ohne Polizei zu spielen. Wir werden das tun wenn wir ihn nochmal sehen.

Und ja, Du hast als Sportler "Befugnisse" einen Kollegen einmal über seine Auswirkung zu unterrichten. Und zwar nicht mit "Du darfst aber nicht..."

Als Sportler darf man kollegial mal Hinweise geben. Bitte das eine "gutmensch" nicht mit dem anderen "netter Plausch unter kollegen" verwechseln. 

Ob das gegenüber dann macht und sich ändert? Naja vielleicht nicht, da hast Du recht. Aber gar nichts tun und zusehen... ich weiß nicht...

man sieht sich.


----------



## Stinkyfan (23. August 2012)

Wir sollten den "Winterstein" Stammtisch vielleicht verschieben !!!
Wie währe es mit 24.08.2012 - 19:30 Uhr
in Friedberg-Ockstadt im Restaurant/Pizzeria da Pasquale, Bachgasse 47

Warum ???
Da deshalb: http://www.luciaputtrich.de/inhalte/3/termine/14074/cdu-friedberg-ockstadt-3-sommerstammtisch-2012/index.html

Gruß
Stinkyfan


----------



## oldrizzo (23. August 2012)

ach was... da geht's hin, um sich den magen verderben zu lassen? na, dann wünsche ich der frau puttrich mal guten appetit. habe leider keine flyer mehr zum auslegen.


----------



## nrgmac (23. August 2012)

Kenne den Koch


----------



## oldrizzo (23. August 2012)

eigentlich ist der termin viel zu gut um wahr zu sein.... allerdings sollten da einige auftauchen und wenn man nur vor dem laden mit dem bike auf und ab fährt....


----------



## nrgmac (23. August 2012)

Dann wird sie mal wieder erstaunt sein.


----------



## oldrizzo (23. August 2012)

also ich fahre da morgen mal vorbei...


----------



## Flashbackville (24. August 2012)

Gestern Tannenhoftrail oberer Teil alles voller Nägel, beide Reifen im A.... 
Steinkopf Richtung Süden Drähte die so gebogen sind das wenn man 
einseitig drüber fährt das Ding sofort ins Rad fliegt!
Sind die noch ganz dicht oder was


----------



## Nukem49 (24. August 2012)

Das nimmt mir die Entscheidung ab ob ich heut mittag aufm Winterstein oder Feldberg meine Runden drehe! Ist unter alle Sau was da passiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (24. August 2012)

Ich denke, wir müssen doch mal Überwachungskameras installieren!


----------



## Nukem49 (24. August 2012)

Wie wärs denn mal mit nem Pressebericht mit Bildern und möglichen Folgen nicht nur für Radfahrer sondern auch für Hunde, Pferde, Wildtiere und Fußgänger. Dann gibts vielleicht ein paar mehr Leute die für das Thema sensibilisert werden und die Augen offen halten.


----------



## oldrizzo (24. August 2012)

foto machen, zeug einsammeln und zur polizei bringen. es WIRD ermittelt, aber zu wenige biker nehmen die möglichkeit wahr.


----------



## addictivebiker (24. August 2012)

Ich habe letzte Woche auch unterhalb des Wintersteinturms "nagelneue" und unbenutzte Nägel gefunden und zur Polizei gebracht.

Bei den letzten Funden habe ich die Nägel lediglich beseitigt, bin aber nicht zur Polizei. Nun hat es mir aber gereicht und diesmal habe ich es der Polizei gemeldet. Die haben das ganze notiert und mehr oder weniger gesagt, es wäre gut wenn mehr Leute die derartige Nagelfallen entdecken diese beseitigen und der Polizei melden würden. Für Ermittlungen reicht eine einzelne Meldung natürlich nicht aus. Wenn allerdings in kurzen Zeiträumen regelmäßig und gehäuft Mitteilungen eingehen, dann werden unter Umständen Ermittlungen eingeleitet. 

Also, macht euch die Mühe zur Polizei zu gehen, wenn ihr Nagelfallen findet.


----------



## oldrizzo (24. August 2012)

genau so ist es, die dazugehÃ¶rige akte wird auch wieder geschlossen, wenn kein âermittlungsdruck" entsteht.


----------



## Flashbackville (24. August 2012)

Da kannste 5 mal die Woche hinmarschieren, solange da keiner ernsthaft zu Schaden kommt passiert da gar nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (24. August 2012)

es sind ja schon Leute zu schaden gekommen....


----------



## oldrizzo (24. August 2012)

ich habe gerade lust bekommen noch ein wenig fahrrad zu fahren... ich denke, ich werde über die waldteiche und panzerstraße nach ockstadt fahren...


----------



## nrgmac (24. August 2012)

Die Runde klingt richtig gut, bin aber noch auf der Arbeit....


----------



## Torque2009 (26. August 2012)

Hi,
ich wohne noch nicht so lang in dieser Gegend kann mir mal jemand sagen wo dieser Römerturm ist und der Trail beginnt? xD
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q64mAuSb_to"]Trail33 Winterstein Mountainbike      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## DerandereJan (26. August 2012)

Zielsicher nach dem MTB-Brennpunkt gefragt!


----------



## Torque2009 (26. August 2012)

Ein paar Trails hab ich ja schon gefunden....nur diesen würde ich gern auch mal fahren.


----------



## nrgmac (26. August 2012)

Als Brennpunkt würde ich das nicht gerade bezeichnen. Die liegen ganz deutlich im Bereich Feldi oder Altkönig. Wenn sich ALLE gescheit benehmen, dann passt das aber auch da mit dem MTB/Stöcklilaufen/Wandern.  
Was Deine Frage angeht: Der T33 ist der Holzturmweg/Waldkatzenpfad und ist ein offiziell verzeichneter Wanderweg. Dennoch solltest Du beachten, dass dieser Weg von extrem vielen Gruppen genutzt wird. Fahraktivitäten sollten demnach außerhalb der Hauptzeiten (Wochenende) stattfinden.


----------



## yoobee (26. August 2012)

Ähem, der T33 ist NICHT der Holzturmtrail, sondern startet am Römerturm Richtung Vogeltal, wenn ich mich nicht auch irre...


Was Anderes, war die Woche an der A-Line. Falls mal wieder jemand Argumente bezüglich Schäden durch Bikes bzw. "Waldfahrzeuge" braucht. Die Wurzeln im Auslauf der A-Line sahen seit Jahren gut aus, aber jetzt ist da jemand mit ganz fetten Reifen reingefahren 






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/8r/1z/8r1zzi8ajejy/original_IMG120.jpg





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/18/bw/18bwoy9jm898/original_IMG121.jpg


----------



## DerandereJan (26. August 2012)

yoobee schrieb:


> Ähem, der T33 ist NICHT der Holzturmtrail, sondern startet am Römerturm Richtung Vogeltal, wenn ich mich nicht auch irre...



 Recht haste...


----------



## Torque2009 (26. August 2012)

Mit Holzturmtrail ist der am Wintersteinturm gemeint der unten am Forsthaus endet, richtig? Den kenn ich schon und den fahre ich oft...(liegt ja genau vor der Haustür(Rosbach))
Mich Interessiert mehr wo dieser Römerturm damit ich den Trail im Video mal fahren kann. xD

Vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand gut in der Gegend um den Winterstein aus und ist demnächst unterwegs dann würde ich mich mal mit nem Kumpel dran hängen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (26. August 2012)

Genau dieser Trail ist offiziell gesperrt (Limes = Weltkulturerbe) und soll nicht befahren werden! 
Ob DAS der T33 ist oder nicht, ist mir auch ziemlich Wurst. Bei Youtube wird sogar der Tannenhoftrail als T33 bezeichnet.... 
BTW: Für was gibt es Karten?

Was die Schäden an der A-Line angeht, hast Du zufällig mal die Schneisen im Bereich zwischen Limes und Hauptweg zum Steinkopf gesehen? 
Da hat der Harvester alle 15 Meter eine riesige Schneise durch den Wald gezogen..... Was der BUND wohl dazu sagt???


----------



## Torque2009 (26. August 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Bei Youtube wird sogar der Tannenhoftrail als T33 bezeichnet....
> BTW: Für was gibt es Karten?



ich glaube die Gruppe die da fährt nennt sich T33. ;-)


----------



## oldrizzo (26. August 2012)

da sagt der gar nichts zu oder vllt. doch und zwar: 
holzeinschlag findet nur alle paar Jahre statt und die rückegasse wächst dann wieder zu. wer jetzt behauptet, viele der rückegassen würden häufiger als alle paar Jahre genutzt, der hat das gleiche beobachtet wie ich. weiterhin sind die wegeränder nicht, wie gefordert, mit Reisig gegen die reifenflanken der harvester geschützt. aber hey, das ist alles ok und richtig so und muss auch so. 

t33 aka der-der-nicht-befahren-werden-darf:
verbieten kann man es niemandem, der weg ist aber tatsächlich eine tabuzone. fahren auf eigene gefahr und risiko und nicht wundern, wenn mal am ende einer steht, der not amused ist. so spannend ist der aber auch wirklich nicht. höhenmeterfresser halt....


----------



## nrgmac (26. August 2012)

Waldarbeiten sind schon OK, dass ist schließlich auch eine finanzielle Sache. Die Schäden den MTB-lern in die Schuhe zu schieben, wie das der Puttrich-Klan gerade macht, nicht!

Ach, dass die Herren bei der Arbeit zufällig ein paar Sand-Silberscharten gekillt haben (durch FFH-Richtlinie geschützt) zählt auch nicht, oder?


----------



## yoobee (27. August 2012)

Ich denke, am besten passt es hier ins lokale Forum. Aber bitte NO COMMENT. Haltet bitte Augen und Ohren offen. Danke! Der Flyer:

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]*FAHRRAD-DIEBSTAHL*[/FONT]

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Während unseres Urlaubes wurde in den abgeschlossenen Keller eingebrochen und dieses Downhill-Mountainbike gestohlen:[/FONT]







[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]*YT Industries Tues 2.0 Worlcup Limited*[/FONT]

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Es handelt sich um eine Sonderauflage in weiß-rot-silber Lackierung mit rot eloxierten Teilen. Besonderheiten sind außerdem die schwarzen Räder und ein silberner Lenker.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Rahmennummer: GBT2M265[/FONT]

 [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Für Hinweise, die zur rechtmäßigen Rückführung des Bikes führen, setze ich eine [/FONT] 

 [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]*Belohnung von 500 Euro *[/FONT] 

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]aus, weitere 500 Euro für die Identifizierung der Täter.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Hinweise bitte an die [/FONT] 
 [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Polizei Bad Nauheim (VNr: ST/0980230/2012)[/FONT]
 [FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]oder [email protected][/FONT]


----------



## Kuwahades (27. August 2012)

Ach Mann, das macht alles kein Spaß mehr


----------



## oldrizzo (27. August 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Waldarbeiten sind schon OK, dass ist schließlich auch eine finanzielle Sache. Die Schäden den MTB-lern in die Schuhe zu schieben, wie das der Puttrich-Klan gerade macht, nicht!
> 
> Ach, dass die Herren bei der Arbeit zufällig ein paar Sand-Silberscharten gekillt haben (durch FFH-Richtlinie geschützt) zählt auch nicht, oder?



aus sicht der damen und herren ideengeber des gesetzentwurfs sind das vertretbare kollateralschäden...  aber der mountainbiker ist böse, denn der fährt ja wieder und wieder durch den wald und macht alles platt, was sich ihm in den weg stellt. und wenn sich ihm nichts in den weg stellt, dann sucht er sich opfer. das weisst du doch!


----------



## nrgmac (27. August 2012)

Na dann, komm her OPFER!


----------



## oldrizzo (27. August 2012)

demnächst nehme ich mal wieder ein bisschen müll mit in den wald.... dagegen geht man anscheinend nicht vor, bzw. der bleibt bis zum sankt nimmerlein liegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (27. August 2012)

Neee, der bewegt sich. Der Altreifen von der Kaisergrube ist inzwischen schon fast am Fernsehturm angekommen. Der liegt jetzt auf halber Höhe in der Tannenschonung.


----------



## oldrizzo (27. August 2012)

an den waldteichen hat es anscheinend verletzte biker durch ausgelegte nagelbretter gegeben. aktuell noch ein gerücht....


----------



## Kuwahades (28. August 2012)

warum marschiert der Typ net und schwingt Fahnen ?
das wäre ne sinnvollere Freizeibeschäftigung !


----------



## IHateRain (28. August 2012)

[email protected].

Bin gestern Abend den Trail vom Flugplatz BN richtung Waldteiche gefahren - da war nichts zu sehen...glücklicherweise!

Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## nrgmac (28. August 2012)

Denke mal, dass das auch eher wieder mal am Bank-Jump war. Da wurden schon Nägel, Reisszwecken und ähnliche Dinge ausgelegt. 
Wie krank muss man dafür eigentlich sein? Da fahren zumeist 8-10 jährige Buben.
Alle erwachsen auf die Welt gekommen....


----------



## yoobee (28. August 2012)

Hab auch nix gesehen. Den Bankjump sollte man von Benutzung immer sehr genau inspizieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (28. August 2012)

das gerücht hat sich leider bestätigt.... am sonntag sind eine bikerin und ein biker unter noch ungeklärten umständen zu fall gekommen. etwas oberhalb der waldteiche, allerdings zu unterschiedlichen uhrzeiten (mittags). die bikerin hatten wir noch 20 Minuten vorher im wald getroffen und über die nägel auf den wegen gesprochen. haltet die augen auf...


----------



## IHateRain (28. August 2012)

Sehr traurig!

Momentan scheint es jedoch wieder zu gehen - bin heute erneut den Trail Flugplatz richtung Waldteiche gefahren; hier war alles in Ordnung!

Dann unten links - am "Bankjump", wie Ihr ihn nennt, vorbei - auch hier schien alles in Ordnung.

Oder ich habe einfach Glück gehabt...

Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## Torque2009 (28. August 2012)

Klingt ja echt gruselig was man so liest. 

Wo genau ist den dieser "Flugplatztrail"?


----------



## IHateRain (29. August 2012)

Von BN aus gesehen am Waldsportplatz hoch - da folgt dann eine "Kreuzung", an der es rechts zum Flugplatz geht, geradeaus richtung Wetterauer Rastplatz und links geht ein Waldweg runter. Und genau da - beim Waldweg gleich wieder links in den Wald rein... Sieht man, wenn man "langsam" dort langfährt


----------



## oldrizzo (29. August 2012)

die unfälle ereigneten sich nicht dort, sondern oben zwischen panzerstraße und waldteichen.


----------



## nrgmac (29. August 2012)

Gibt es zu den ,,ungeklärten Umständen" inzwischen mehr Info?

BTW: Einer oben heute?


----------



## IHateRain (29. August 2012)

Heute treffen meine weiteren Teile zum Aufbau ein  - da bin ich raus.

"Vielleicht fährt man sich ja mal vor die Füße"  

Beste Grüße und viel Spass
IHateRain


----------



## oldrizzo (29. August 2012)

nope, das wird wohl ein rätsel bleiben. der wahrscheinliche grund ist einfach zu pervers um ausgesprochen zu werden. fakt ist: 2 einander unbekannte biker ziehen nicht so mir-nichts-dir-nichts auf einer gut einsehbaren geraden die vr-bremse als gäbe es kein morgen mehr (im abstand von 20 minuten).


----------



## nrgmac (30. August 2012)

Im Abstand von 20 Minuten? Hat da einer neben der ,,Falle" gesessen und das Ding nach erfolgreichem Niederschlag wieder aufgebaut, oder wie ist dieser zeitliche Ablauf zu verstehen? Wenn ich was im Wald finde, dann entferne ich das. Wie kann 20 Minuten später jemand an der gleichen Stelle ein Problem haben? 
Nebenbei: Auf dem Holzturm- und Tannenhoftrail waren mal wieder Stöckchenleger unterwegs....


----------



## speedy77xyz (30. August 2012)

Ich bitte um Beachtung, heute in der Pressemappe der Polizei des Wetteraukreises:

*Friedberg: Nägel ausgelegt *
Auf einem schmalen Pfad auf dem Winterstein bei Ockstadt haben Unbekannte sogenannte *Dachpappennägel ausgelegt.* Ein *Mountainbikefahrer aus Rosbach fuhr am Freitagmittag in die offensichtlich absichtlich dorthin gelegten Nägel.* Dabei wurde der Reifen beschädigt. Glücklicherweise stürzte der Fahrer nicht und zog sich keine Verletzungen zu. Die Polizei hat Ermittlungen wegen einer Sachbeschädigung und der versuchten Körperverletzung aufgenommen. Hinweise bitte an die Polizeistation in Friedberg, Tel.06031-6010. 

Quelle: 
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/43647/2316401/pol-fb-pressemitteilung-vom-30-08-2012


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (30. August 2012)

@ nrg: die bikerin die zuerst stürzte war und ist so schwer verletzt, dass sie gar nichts machen konnte. der mann der sie fand, hat erste hilfe geleistet, bis zum eintreffen der sanitäter. als diese dann kamen und die frau versorgt hatten, kam der 2. fahrer zu fall. auch hier wurde sich erst um den verletzten gekümmert, denn auch er landete im krankenhaus. fakt ist: an unfalltag hat niemand die unfallstelle untersucht.


----------



## Torque2009 (30. August 2012)

Boar wenn ich sowas lese bekomme icj die Krätze....
War von Montag-Mittwoch jeden Tag da oben! Bei mir nix...
Wenn ich so einen mal erwischen könnte wäre mir die Anzeige wegen Gefährlicher Körperverletzung mal scheiß egal.


----------



## nrgmac (30. August 2012)

Dann steht im Polizeibericht mal wieder Schei**e?


----------



## Torque2009 (30. August 2012)

Warum was genau meinst du?


----------



## nrgmac (30. August 2012)

speedy77xyz schrieb:


> Ich bitte um Beachtung, heute in der Pressemappe der Polizei des Wetteraukreises:
> 
> *Friedberg: Nägel ausgelegt *
> Auf einem schmalen Pfad auf dem Winterstein bei Ockstadt haben Unbekannte sogenannte Dachpappennägel ausgelegt. Ein Mountainbikefahrer aus Rosbach fuhr am Freitagmittag in die offensichtlich absichtlich dorthin gelegten Nägel. *Dabei wurde der Reifen beschädigt. Glücklicherweise stürzte der Fahrer nicht und zog sich keine Verletzungen zu.* Die Polizei hat Ermittlungen wegen einer Sachbeschädigung und der versuchten Körperverletzung aufgenommen. Hinweise bitte an die Polizeistation in Friedberg, Tel.06031-6010.
> ...


----------



## Maui_Jim (30. August 2012)

Torque2009 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so einen mal erwischen könnte wäre mir die Anzeige wegen Gefährlicher Körperverletzung mal scheiß egal.



Nicht nur dir!


----------



## Kuwahades (31. August 2012)

Schade das nur aus dem gegebenen Anlass, endlich mal ein Bericht über den Fallensteller in der Wetterauer Zeitung gebracht wird. 
Gute Besserung an alle Geschädigten.

Es fehlt nur von offizieller Seite eine Bitte an den Fallensteller aufzuhören, kann man den Herrn Häuser nicht dazu bewegen ?
Müsste ja auch in seinem Interesse liegen.
Und wachgerüttelt müsste der ja jetzt auch mal endlich sein !


----------



## LuckZero (31. August 2012)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/94678956/%5BUnbenannt%5D_3108201208204700.pdf

Quelle: Wetterauer Zeitung


----------



## IHateRain (31. August 2012)

Irgendwie habe ich da gerade kein gutes Gefühl mehr zu fahren...

Im Artikel ist die Rede von einem "Biker-Treff" - sollte sich da eine Gruppe zusammenfinden um z.b. den Wald zu säubern, neue Warnhinweise anzubringen oder ähnliches, bin ich dabei! 

Euch stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (31. August 2012)

Hoffentlich stellen sie die Sau!


----------



## Torque2009 (31. August 2012)

Der größte Fehler wäre, nicht mehr in der Gegend zu fahren...dann hat er was er will!


----------



## Kuwahades (31. August 2012)

ja das stimmt, ich habe schon 20 kilo zugenommen in den letzten 4 Jahren


----------



## Flashbackville (31. August 2012)

Wahrscheinlich ist jeder der dort öfters fährt die S.. schon mal begegnet


----------



## _Smash_ (31. August 2012)

Hallo,

kann man die Namen der Trails und deren Positionen eigentlich irgendwo nachlesen? Gibt es vielleicht eine Karte wo diese eingezeichnet sind?
Vielleicht finde ich so ja auch noch ein paar neue.
Politische Brisanz der einzelnen Abschnitte wäre auch hilfreich, dann kann man diese entsprechend meiden.


----------



## Torque2009 (31. August 2012)

Ich glaube eine Karte gibt es da nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (31. August 2012)

ich hatte mal angefangen eine Karte zu machen, habe ich aber glaube ich vor ein paar Monaten gelöscht, wer aber Daten im DWG Format haben möchte kann sich gerne bei mir melden, aber dann bitte nicht sagen von wem die sind


----------



## speedy77xyz (31. August 2012)

So es gibt jetzt eine Bericht auf der HP der Wetterauer Zeitung unter folgenden link:

*»Ohne Helm wäre ich nicht mehr am Leben«*
Bad Nauheim (cor). Es ist Sonntag, 13.30 Uhr, als die erfahrene Mountainbikerin....


http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...en-_arid,364775_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,75.html


@Bikerin - Gute Besserung.

@alle 
- Bitte meldet euch bei der POL, wenn euch was auffällt bzw. hinweise habt
- Vielleicht besteht die Möglichkeit/Erlaubnis Photofallen (Wildkameras) anzubringen


----------



## DerandereJan (31. August 2012)

Das hat sich ja auch direkt mal der erste Vollhonk drunter verewigt...


----------



## Stinkyfan (31. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich hatte ja vor einiger Zeit schon mal nach Koordinaten der Stellen gefragt.
Hier mein altes Posting
Aber bisher leider keine Antworten erhalten.
Ich stelle mir da einfach eine KML Datei vor in die wir die Stellen eintragen.
Wenn die KML dann auf irgend einem Webspace liegt kann man die direkt über Google Maps öffnen und anschauen.
Nur mal als Beispiel wie so etwas aussehen könnte.
Geht auf maps.google.de und gebt in der Suchzeile folgende KML Datei an

http://www.cityofmesquite.com/gis/KML/Fire_Stations.kml

Oder als Direktlink

Schon seht ihr alle eingetragenen Punkte als Marker auf der Karte

Gruß
Stinkyfan


----------



## nrgmac (31. August 2012)

Kaum ist der Bericht online, schon hat irgendein Minderbemittelter einen dümmlichen Kommentar darunter abgesetzt 

@Steffi 
Gute Besserung


----------



## Flashbackville (31. August 2012)

"bla
Schrittgeschwindigkeit?
Mit "geschätzten 30 km/h" sollte ein vernünftiger Mensch nicht auf einem Trampelpfad fahren. Auf einem Trampelpfad ist "Trampelgeschwindigkeit" angebracht, deshalb auch Trampelpfad!
Wenn im Wald innerhalb 20 Minuten zwei RadfahrerInnen verunglücken, muss dort eine Geschwindigkeitbegrenzung hin, von einem Zebrastreifen für Fußgänger mal ganz abgesehen.
Oder alle Trampelpfade asphaltieren!"


Wasen Vollpfosten


----------



## 4mate (31. August 2012)

_Smash_ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann man die Namen der Trails und deren Positionen eigentlich irgendwo nachlesen? Gibt es vielleicht eine Karte wo diese eingezeichnet sind?
> Vielleicht finde ich so ja auch noch ein paar neue.
> Politische Brisanz der einzelnen Abschnitte wäre auch hilfreich, dann kann man diese entsprechend meiden.


Da 1. Beitrag: Bist du ein Förster oder Waldläufer?


----------



## _Smash_ (31. August 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Da 1. Beitrag: Bist du ein Förster oder Waldläufer?



Heißt?
1. Beitrag, weil von den Nagelfallen auf dem Winterstein erzählt bekommen, bzw. von dem Zeitungsartikel, das ganze gegoogled und hier rausgekommen.
Dann hab ich hier etwas gelesen und Bezeichnungen von Trails gelesen, die mir nichts sagen. Ich weiss nicht, was die A-Line ist. Limestrail und Holzturmtrail kann ich mir vielleicht noch herleiten. Daher dachte ich ich frag einfach mal.


----------



## 4mate (31. August 2012)

Karten und GPS Tracks werden hier im geamten  Forum konsequent _nicht_ öffentlich
 gepostet. Das ist ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz!
Jeder, der danach fragt, macht sich verdächtig...


----------



## nrgmac (31. August 2012)

Rischtisch 4Mate!
Wie man das Kind nennt, liegt im Auge des Betrachters.
Offizielle Karten gibt es allerdings schon. Z.B. von der Firma Kompass oder Ravenstein (leider seit 2007 pleite). Die dort verzeichneten Wald- und Wanderwege decken sich zum Großteil mit den befahrenen Wegen. Alternativ, für die Generation-Google, die OpenHikeandBikeMap. Alles andere gibts bei den Locals....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (31. August 2012)

leute ganz egal wer ihr seit.... passt auf euch auf!!! und haltet weiterhin die augen auf.


----------



## nrgmac (31. August 2012)

Was muss eigentlich noch alles passieren, bis man den Täter endlich mal ernsthaft sucht? Das ist ja in dem Gebiet schon fast Dauerzustand! 
Das sind genau die Leute, die durch den sinnfreien Gesetzentwurf von Neels/Puttrich noch in ihrem Tun bestärkt werden. Gutmenschen, Hilfssherrifs und sonstige Vollpfosten handeln in einer Form von Selbstjustiz: Koste es, was es wolle...


----------



## oldrizzo (31. August 2012)

@ ihaterain: wir treffen uns jeden 1. mittwoch um 20.00 uhr im monat zum mtb-stammtisch in bad nauheim in willis pub (gegenüber von fahrradladen mosch).


----------



## _Smash_ (31. August 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Karten und GPS Tracks werden hier im geamten  Forum konsequent _nicht_ öffentlich
> gepostet. Das ist ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz!
> Jeder, der danach fragt, macht sich verdächtig...



Stellt sich halt die Frage woher man das wissen soll, wenn es ungeschrieben ist.



nrgmac schrieb:


> Alternativ, für die Generation-Google, die OpenHikeandBikeMap.



Echt?
Und hier im Thread kam die Warnung vor Nägel auf der A-Line... und find ich die da?
Oder den Bank-Jump...

Iss ok...


----------



## Torque2009 (31. August 2012)

Von wo aus kommst du geradelt?
Die A-Linie kenn ich zwar auch nicht aber ansonsten kannst du gern Samstag vormittag mal mitkommen. Da starten wir von Rosbach aus ne Tour.


----------



## nrgmac (31. August 2012)

_Smash_ schrieb:


> Stellt sich halt die Frage woher man das wissen soll, wenn es ungeschrieben ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt Leute, die fahren hier schon seit Jahrzehnten in dieser Gegend und benennen ,,ihre" Trails mit Name. Ob dieser Name einem anderen regionalen Biker etwas sagt, ist manchmal mehr oder weniger Glücksache. Spots werden untereinander getauscht und dabei lernt man nicht nur die Gegend, sondern auch die Leute kennen. Hier aber erst einen Tag angemeldet sein, gleich nach dem heiligen Gral fragen und dann auch noch pampig werden, könnte diversen Leuten etwas aufstoßen


----------



## Flashbackville (31. August 2012)

Wenns nach mir ging würde ich alle Trails hier posten, was kann den schlimmeres kommen als Nägel und Drähte?
Eine Schranke? 
Ok eine Speerspitzenkugel Durchmesser 2m an einem 10m Seil die genau von vorne auf einen zu fliegt wäre noch eine Steigerung


----------



## IHateRain (31. August 2012)

@oldrizzo: das bedeutet nach meiner Rechnung der nächste Mittwoch. Wenns klappt komme ich mal vorbei. Danke für die Info.

Evtl. erfahre ich dann auch einmal mehr über weitere Trails - bin weder Förster noch "Waldläufer" ;-)

Stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## _Smash_ (31. August 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> dann auch noch pampig werden



Wie man in den Wald schreit, so schallts heraus.

@Torque2009:
Hab dir ne PM geschickt mit meiner Richtung und ein paar Daten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (31. August 2012)

Wahrnehmungsgestört?


----------



## yoobee (31. August 2012)

Hey, keep cool, guys.

Smash, wenn Du fahren willst, PN.


----------



## Torque2009 (31. August 2012)

Man könnte ja hier ja mal mit paar Leuten ne Tour über die Wintersteintrails machen, ich wäre schonmal dabei.


----------



## IHateRain (1. September 2012)

Ich ebenfalls. Sofern Ihr Euch meinem Tempo anpassen würdet - bin Anfänger ;-) jetzt geht's jedoch erstmal richtung Eurobike :-D


----------



## oldrizzo (1. September 2012)

touren? jeden sonntag, 10.30 Uhr am tannenhof.... nur morgen muss ich wahrscheinlich passen... irgendwie habe ich mir an einer saublöden stelle einen nerv eingeklemmt.


----------



## Maui_Jim (1. September 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> nur morgen muss ich wahrscheinlich passen... irgendwie habe ich mir an einer saublöden stelle einen nerv eingeklemmt.



Bist halt auch nicht mehr der jüngste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (1. September 2012)

Dann mal gute Besserung an dieser Stelle.

Morgen um 10.30 am Tannenhof würde aber klappen. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Torque2009 (1. September 2012)

Wieviel Leute sind den meistens am Start ab Tannenhof?


----------



## nrgmac (1. September 2012)

0-6


----------



## yoobee (1. September 2012)

Die Tour hab ich noch nie geschafft, ist mir Sonntags zu früh )

Rizzo, fahr ein paar Treppen runter, das entklemmt )


----------



## oldrizzo (1. September 2012)

die gruppengröße ist flexibel. fairerweise muss ich aber sagen, dass wenn die gruppe zu groß wird, der spass doch etwas auf der strecke bleibt. das kann bedeuten, dass man in mehreren grüppchen zeitversetzt startet (z.b. schnelle / langsame gruppe, mehr bergab / mehr bergauf, grosse runde / kleine runde). das organisiert sich i.d.r. selber, bzw. ergibt sich während des fahrens. ich denke dabei auch an die spaziergänger mit denen wir zusammentreffen. kleinere gruppen irritieren deutlich weniger, als der tross aus 30 bikern, der wie die perlen auf der kette hintereinander aus dem trail kommend, des gesamten verkehr für mehrere minuten lahmlegt (habe ich selber schon erlebt)....


----------



## oldrizzo (1. September 2012)

@ pasta und yoobee:
jaja, wird aber schon besser. ganz ohne rosskur (von voltaren abgesehen)...


----------



## Torque2009 (1. September 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Morgen um 10.30 am Tannenhof würde aber klappen. Wer ist dabei?




Bin grad eben oben gewesen...mal sehen ob ich mich morgen früh aufraffen kann.

Gibts ne bestimmte Tour die Ihr immer fahrt? Vielleicht kann ich mich auch Unterwegs einklinken da ich von Richtung Rosbach/Kuhkopf komme!


----------



## oldrizzo (1. September 2012)

nein, gibt es nicht. immer der nase nach und die zeigt immer woanders hin....


----------



## Torque2009 (2. September 2012)

Wart ihr heut am Saukopf runter unterwegs? Wenn ja seit Ihr uns entgegen gekommen. (2 Canyon Bikes) :-D


----------



## oldrizzo (3. September 2012)

moin,

da in der ecke waren wir auch unterwegs, auf die bikes der uns entgegenfahrenden habe ich aber nicht geschaut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (3. September 2012)

Moin,
ich habe eben mit Herr Reinemer von der Polizei Friedberg gesprochen und wiederhole mich ein weiteres Mal, wenn ich sage: Bringt bitte jeden Nagelfund o.ä. zur Anzeige!!! Wenn Euch der Weg zur Polizei zu weit ist, ruft wenigstens dort an und teilt mit, wenn ihr etwas Verdächtiges beobachtet. Am Wochenende haben wohl einige Wanderer eine Handvoll Nägel am Winterstein gesammelt. Das bloße Aufsammeln nutzt nur nichts, wenn keine Anzeige erstattet wird.


----------



## Torque2009 (3. September 2012)

Ich halte die Augen offen...bin heut wieder oben.


----------



## oldrizzo (6. September 2012)

man, war gestern abend was los beim Stammtisch, jede menge neuer gesichter. leider ist jemand hier aus dem forum relativ schnell wieder gegangen. was war denn los?


----------



## IHateRain (6. September 2012)

Hallo.

Ja, war recht viel los gestern - damit habe ich nicht gerechnet und Ihr scheinbar auch nicht.

Hierdurch haben sich leider keine weiterführenden Gespräche ergeben...ich mache da niemandem einen Vorwurf - war halt so.

Euch stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain

PS: Werde heute mal zu Herrn Mensinger fahren bez. Abschluß meines Projekts...der Tim, so heißt er, glaube ich, arbeitet ja dort. Evtl. komme ich mit Ihm ja noch ins Gespräch...


----------



## oldrizzo (6. September 2012)

servus,

der ansturm war entsprechend verwirrend, da alle auf einmal kamen... man konnte sich kaum auf die einzelpersonen konzentrieren. spÃ¤ter wurde es dann aber ruhiger und auch âgesprÃ¤chiger"...


----------



## Stinkyfan (9. September 2012)

Moin moin,
die Polizei scheint sich doch langsam für die Vorfälle (Drahtseile, Nägel,..) auf dem Winterstein zu interessieren. Gestern am späten Nachmittag ist uns ein Streifenwagen mitten im Wald auf einem Schotterweg entgegen gekommen.
Er hat schön langsam gemacht, ist an den Rand gefahren, hat gegrüßt und uns vorbei gelassen.

Gruß
Stinkyfan


----------



## Torque2009 (10. September 2012)

Heute auch wieder Polizei im Wald unterwegs.


----------



## oldrizzo (10. September 2012)

das wird noch einige zeit so gehen... finde ich gut!


----------



## _Smash_ (11. September 2012)

Gabs noch nen bestimmten Auslöser dafür? Wegen der gestürzten Bikerin wärs ja etwas zu spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torque2009 (12. September 2012)

Vielleicht vermehrt Anzeigen wegen ausgelegter Nägel oder so?!


----------



## _Smash_ (12. September 2012)

Sicher, oder Vermutung?
Wenn ja wärs ja schön, wenns was gebracht hätte.


----------



## oldrizzo (12. September 2012)

ganz sicher... daher weiterhin jeden verdacht und auf jeden fall jede sichtung von nägeln, drähten etc. der polizei melden.


----------



## IHateRain (12. September 2012)

Bis auf "seltsam platzierte Baumstämme" direkt über Trails habe ich bisher noch nichts bemerkt 

Wenn sich das ändert werde ich dies auch melden!

Stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## oldrizzo (12. September 2012)




----------



## Stinkyfan (13. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein wenig helfen.
Am Wochenende bekomme ich besuch von einem Arbeitskollegen aus den USA er ist für ein paar Tage hier bei uns in der Firma. Bei seinem letzten Besuch habe ich ihm erzählt das ich hier Mountainbike und er würde gerne mit mir am Wochenende (Sonntag 16.09.12) eine Runde drehen.
Nun aber zu meinem Problem.
Er kann natürlich sein MTB nicht mal eben aus den USA mitbringen.
Also habe ich mich auf die Suche nach einem MTB Verleih gemacht und folgendes gefunden. http://www.koko-pelli.de/
Näher konnte ich nichts finden.
Nun kommt also das nächste Problem entweder wir müssten unsere Runde auf dem Hoherodskopf drehen. Wo ich mich überhaupt nicht auskenne oder wir müssten das Bike erst dort holen und dann wieder zum Winterstein fahren. Ich finde beide Lösungen nicht sehr glücklich.
Kennt also jemand einen MTB Verleih rund um den Winterstein oder kann mir gute Tourentips für den Hoherodskopf geben ?

Gruß
Stinkyfan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (13. September 2012)

Frag da: 

RADSPORT KÖNIG
Leonhardstraße 32
61169 FRIEDBERG, HESSEN

Telefon: 06031-4767
Fax: (06031) 62960


----------



## oldrizzo (13. September 2012)

du kannst bei kokopelli bikes leihen und auch ihn als guide nutzen. bikes hat er von conway und auskennen tut er sich aus. ist ein großer usa fan. 

und den könig ignorieren wir mal....


----------



## account2.0 (14. September 2012)

Wirklich toll ist der Hoherodskopf sowieso nicht, aber das wenige, was da halbwegs interessant ist, ist dort als Wildsautrail beschildert. Der Einstieg ist direkt beim Kokopelli. Der Weg führt als wurzeliger Trail immer der Strasse entlang (länger waagrecht, irgendwann auch mal bergab). Am Ende der Abfahrt hört der Trail auf und die Beschilderung führt als Forstweg in den Wald rein, weg von der Strasse. Ab hier wird es langweilig, nur Forst- und Feldwege, auch die Beschilderungsdichte lässt etwas nach. Ich würde alternativ einfach wieder zurück fahren, was man ja auf der Strasse machen kann, wenn man den Trail bergauf nicht schafft. Vom Koko aus kann man dann den Wildsau auch in der anderen Richtung trailmässig runter fahren, bis es uninteressant wird und dann einfach wieder zurück (ist ja laut Beschilderung ohnehin die Auffahrt). Eigentlich gibt es sonst eh nichts wirklich interessantes mehr da oben (ich lasse mich da natürlich gerne eines besseren belehren). Man kann noch kleine Abstecher zum Gipfel oder zur Niddaquelle einbauen. Es gibt wohl noch 2 weitere beschilderte Routen mit wenig oder gar keinem Trailanteil, kenn ich nicht. Guide braucht man nicht wirklich, um die Trails zu finden. Viel Spass!


----------



## trailjo (14. September 2012)

Wegen Leihbike kannst du auch mal bei bikemax in Rosbach anfragen.


----------



## yoobee (17. September 2012)

Wurde jemandem ein Rock-Machine gestohlen?

http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...nthrazitfarbene-rock-machine-mountainbike/rss


----------



## trailjo (17. September 2012)

Nee, aber meinem Nachbarn in Friedberg am Sonntag ein schwarz eloxiertes Radon-Fully mit Reba und DT Swiss Dämpfer.


----------



## nrgmac (17. September 2012)

Das häuft sich aber verdächtig in FB?


----------



## oldrizzo (17. September 2012)

das häuft sich allgemein würde ich sagen....


----------



## speedy77xyz (17. September 2012)

Hallo in die Runde, 

es gibt eine neue Pressemeldung der Polizei zu gestohlenen MTBs rund um FB:

Friedberg: Besitzer von hochwertigen Mountainbikes gesucht 
   Die Friedberger Polizei sucht derzeit die beiden Eigentümer von  zwei sichergestellten Mountainbikes. Die beiden Fahrräder wurden  bereits am 07.09.2012 in der Raiffeisenstraße aufgefunden. Drei  Jugendliche hatten die Räder dort abgestellt und waren weggelaufen,  als sie von einem Zeugen angesprochen wurden. Bisherige Ermittlungen  lassen darauf schließen, dass die Räder gestohlen wurden. Die  Eigentümer haben bislang vermutlich keine Strafanzeige erstattet. Es  handelt sich um ein Rad der Marke Hercules, Typ Klondike HAT 3, in  schwarz - weiß. Das zweite Rad ist ein MTB der Marke Bulls, Typ Nandi XCT, in weiß. Von beiden Rädern ist ein Bild beigefügt. Die  Eigentümer werden gebeten, sich bei der Polizei in Friedberg zu  melden. Hinweise bitte an die Polizeistation in Friedberg,  Tel.06031-6010. ----siehe Bilder--- 

Hier der Link:
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/43647/2327114/pol-fb-pressemeldungen-vom-17-09-2012


----------



## speedy77xyz (26. September 2012)

Hallo, 
nochmal zu den Rad-Unfällen am Winterstein, hier ein neuer Aufruf der Polizei auf der Suche nach Zeugen insb. am 26.Aug.2012 rund um die "Lärchenschneise". Bitte beachten!

Pressemappe der Polizei:
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/43647/2332866/pol-fb-pressemeldung-vom-26-09-2012


Pressemeldung vom 26.09.2012 - Polizei Friedberg
Friedberg (ots) - Bad Nauheim: Zeugen gesucht nach Fahrradsturz am Winterstein 
Weiter auf der Suche nach Zeugen sind Beamte der Polizeistation Friedberg nach zwei Stürzen im Waldgebiet bei Bad Nauheim. 
Bereits am Sonntag, 26. August 2012 kam es gegen 13.15 Uhr zunächst zum Sturz einer 42 - jährigen Bad Nauheimerin. Sie war mit ihrem Mountainbike in der Wald- und Feldgemarkung in Bad Nauheim unterwegs. Gegen 13.15 Uhr kam sie auf der sogenannten Lärchenschneise aus bislang unbekannten Gründen zu Fall. Bei diesem Wegstück handelt es sich um einen befestigten Weg. Die Bad Nauheimerin, die aus Richtung Winterstein kam, wurde bei dem Sturz erheblich verletzt und musste in ein Krankenhaus gebracht werden. Aufgrund der Umstände, die zum Sturz führten, und der bisherigen Ermittlungen ist es möglich, dass ein Unbekannter absichtlich den Sturz herbeigeführt hat. Daher wurde ein Verfahren wegen gefährlicher Körperverletzung und des gefährlichen Eingriffs in den Straßenverkehr eingeleitet. Im Bereich der Sturzstelle konnten bislang keine Hinweise darauf gefunden werden, dass ein Seil oder ein Draht gespannt wurde. 
Etwa 20 Minuten nach dem Sturz der Bad Nauheimerin kam ein 48 - Jähriger Mountainbikefahrer aus Friedberg nur wenige Meter entfernt davon zu Fall. Auch hier konnte bislang nicht geklärt werden, warum der Friedberger stürzte. Seinen Angaben nach hatte er unmittelbar zuvor in einem benachbarten Waldstück einen anderen Radfahrer überholt. Am Ende eines Schotterweges kam es dann zum dem Radunfall. Auch er musste später in ein Krankenhaus eingeliefert werden. Der Radfahrer, der von dem 48 - Jährigen überholt wurde und den Unfall des Friedbergers wahrscheinlich beobachtet hat, konnte bislang nicht ausfindig gemacht werden. 
Die Polizei bittet diesen und andere Zeugen, sich bei der Polizei in Friedberg, Tel. 06031-6010, oder beim Polizeiposten Bad Nauheim, Tel. 06032 - 91810, zu melden 
Jörg Reinemer 
Pressesprecher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (28. September 2012)

Hmm... Also das gibt einen schon ein mulmiges Gefühl wenn man am Winterstein jetzt fährt.  wir werden jedenfalls unsere Augen aufhalten


----------



## blutbuche (4. Oktober 2012)

heute oben gewesen - wintersteinturm , dann steinkopf - hinten rum , die grosse runde  zurück - keine vorkommnisse


----------



## _Smash_ (8. Oktober 2012)

Gestern auf dem Trail von der Kapersburg zum Römerturm ebenfalls keine Vorkommnisse.
Nur später am Tag war ich froh die Fleecejacke dabei gehabt zu haben.


----------



## Turbo-s (8. Oktober 2012)

Ja. Sind auch am Samstag bei Strömenden Regen (der leider erst auf der 2 Hälfte ab Saalburg um 14:00 eingesetzt hatte) gefahren, ab Saalburg den gesamten Limestrail rüber zum Winterstein hoch und zur Panzerplatte runter.

Nichts, nichts im, auf oder neben dem Weg.


----------



## polycationic (11. Oktober 2012)

War gestern und heute rund um den Winterstein unterwegs und habe mehrere Nägle in der Nähe des Winterstein Cafes gefunden. Genau an der Stelle wenn man vom Fernsehturm runterkommt links auf dem breiten Weg Richtung Straße unterwegs wäre und gerade runter (steilere Abfahrt) kurz vor dem Winterstein Cafe rauskommt. 
Habe das gleich bei der Polizeistation in Bad Nauheim gemeldet. 

Selbst schwere Unfälle kann wohl diese 'Gutmenschen' nicht abhalten ihr Werk weiter fortzuführen.

Grüßé


----------



## IHateRain (11. Oktober 2012)

polycationic schrieb:


> War gestern und heute rund um den Winterstein unterwegs und habe mehrere Nägle in der Nähe des Winterstein Cafes gefunden.


 

E-kel-haft! Danke für´s Melden


----------



## yoobee (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mir auch grade einen blitzblanken Dachnagel senkrecht ins Vorderrad gefahren  Vermutlich am Parkplatztrail, hab's an der A-Line dann gemerkt. Obwohl ich den Einstieg inspiziert hatte...

Es waren massenhaft Walker unterwegs, man will ja nix unterstellen, die meisten haben nett gegrüßt. Nur der alte Förster fuhr grimmigen Blickes an uns vorbei...


----------



## EA-Tec (11. Oktober 2012)

Wie krank ist das denn...!? 

Ätzend, wenn man nicht mal ruhigen Gewissens Rad fahren kann... man muss ja immer Angst haben, dass man einen Ast übersieht, oder schlimmstenfalls am Drahtseil hängen bleibt, und sich quer legt... evtl. noch mit richtig üblen Folgen!


----------



## polycationic (11. Oktober 2012)

Uneingeschränkte Zustimmung, ist wirklich unglaublich wie krank diese Menschen sein müssen, dass sie mal abgesehen von einer kalkulierten Sachbeschädigung noch die Gesundheit bzw. das Leben nicht nur von Radfahrern sondern auch noch das von spielenden Kindern (macht sich bestimmt toll so ein Nagel durch den Schuh) oder das der Waldtieren in's Kalkül ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (11. Oktober 2012)

yoobee schrieb:


> Nur der alte Förster fuhr grimmigen Blickes an uns vorbei...



Er würde damit den Wildbestand gefährden und fällt daher als Nagelquelle aus. Wenn Du den ganzen Tag von Bambimördern umgeben bist, dann schaust eben manchmal grimmig 

Die Stöckchenleger haben auch am Feldi wieder mal zugeschlagen und einen Biker "gefällt". Mehr dazu im Taunus-Fred. 
Einfach nur noch krank!


----------



## yoobee (11. Oktober 2012)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Er würde damit den Wildbestand gefährden und fällt daher als Nagelquelle aus.



Glaub ich nicht, es gibt viel zu viel Wild.



nrgmac schrieb:


> Die Stöckchenleger haben auch am Feldi wieder mal zugeschlagen und einen Biker "gefällt".



Stöckchen lagen auch an 3 Stellen, allerdings unkritische Dicke.


----------



## Torque2009 (20. Oktober 2012)

Heut hats mich erwischt. Nägel in der nähe vom Winterstein. Wie Ihr den Trail nennt weiß ich nicht. Es war da wo das Schild Wildkatzen pfad oder ähnlich steht. 

Hatte nur einen Platten...kein Sturz. 
Polizei hab ich angerufen...Anzeige werd ich noch machen!
Wir haben die Strecke nochmal abgelaufen aber keine weiteren Nägel gefunden.


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Oktober 2012)

das Schild steht dummerweise an mehreren stellen im Wald und auch in der nähe des Wintersteins.....


----------



## Torque2009 (20. Oktober 2012)

http://www.runtastic.com/sport-sessions/29518806

Funktioniert der Link? Passiert ist es ca. bei KM 15...


----------



## EA-Tec (21. Oktober 2012)

"Du bist nicht berechtigt diese Karte zu sehen"

Geht leider nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torque2009 (21. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht gibt es jemand der bei Runtastic angemeldet ist. 
Dann geht es. ;-)


----------



## _Smash_ (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ne, geht auch nicht, wenn man angemeldet ist.
Bei gpsies.com würde das ganz ohne Anmeldungen gehen.


----------



## Maui_Jim (21. Oktober 2012)

Mach doch nen Screenshot wenn du angemeldet bist und füg den hier ein...


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Oktober 2012)

man müsste mit dir bei runtastice befeindet sein....


----------



## Torque2009 (21. Oktober 2012)

Schickt mir ne Einladung.


----------



## Maui_Jim (22. Oktober 2012)

Bin leider nicht bei runtastic angemeldet ;(


----------



## Kuwahades (22. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht ein Bildschirmfoto einfügen ?


----------



## Maui_Jim (22. Oktober 2012)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Mach doch nen Screenshot wenn du angemeldet bist und füg den hier ein...



Sag ich doch...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (25. Oktober 2012)

servus war heude aufem winterstein, strecke wintersteinturm grade den trail runter der mit der treppe beginnt und an der strasse endet wo dann rechts des gasthaus steht und der parkplatz ist. habe dort auf der strecke durch zufall 4 nägel in einer line quer über den trail gefunden also obacht wenn einer von euch den trail fährt.
mfg


----------



## Turbo-s (26. Oktober 2012)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> servus war heude aufem winterstein, strecke wintersteinturm grade den trail runter der mit der treppe beginnt und an der strasse endet wo dann rechts des gasthaus steht und der parkplatz ist. habe dort auf der strecke durch zufall 4 nägel in einer line quer über den trail gefunden also obacht wenn einer von euch den trail fährt.
> mfg



Hast sie ja sicherlich auf die seite gepackt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (26. Oktober 2012)

ne mitgenomme und entsorgt sonst liegen se morgen wieder auffer strecke und ich flieg auf die fresse ...


----------



## Turbo-s (30. Oktober 2012)

Super Danke!


----------



## Kuwahades (12. November 2012)

was in Gießen geht mus doch auch hier Möglich sein ?
http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...g-_arid,380430_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,113.html


----------



## _Smash_ (12. November 2012)

Es wäre wünschenswert. Zumal dann auch eine schönere Streckenführung, Bebauung und Ausgestalltung möglich wäre.

Besonders insteressant finde ich aber den Absatz mit dem Tierschutz:
Um die Auswirkungen des Mountainbikens auf Flora und Fauna zu überwachen, hat die Stadt auch ein ökologisches Begleitgutachten in Auftrag gegeben, dessen Ergebnisse überraschen: Auf der bereits etablierten und oft befahrenen Strecke gab es im Vergleich zu einem gleich großen, unbefahrenen Raum keine Schädigung der Natur, sondern die Nutzung hatte sogar positive Auswirkungen. Beispielsweise kämen bestimmte Vogelarten durch den freiliegenden Waldboden besser an Laufkäfer heran. »Das kann einem jetzt gefallen oder nicht, ist aber eine Tatsache«, meinte der Förster.


----------



## Kuwahades (12. November 2012)

Und dann haben die Feuersalamander noch eine Überwinterungsmöglichkeit in den Sprunghügeln, das ist natürlich auch nicht verkehrt, man sollte sowas direkt mit einbauen  

Das ist wie in Langgöns beim Motocrossverein, der wäre auch schon längst weg und ne Wohnsiedlung draus gemacht, wenn sich da über die Jahre, im Bewässerungsdteich nicht eine seltene Froschart angesiedelt hätte.


----------



## IHateRain (12. November 2012)

Ja, mhmmm...

dort steht jedoch auch:

"Und auch zwischen Oktober und März soll sie nicht befahren werden, da der in diesem Gebiet ansässige Feuersalamander gerne in den Hindernissen der Mountainbiker überwintere, wie Kriep erklärte."

Ich kann Euch versichern, dass ich nichts gegen Tiere - insbesondere Feuersalamander - habe, nur ein halbes Jahr fahren und dann nicht - mal ehrlich: seid Ihr so diszipliniert, während dieser betr. sechs Monate dann keinen Trail "vor der Haustür" zu befahren?" 

Und weiter:

"Die Stadt hofft, dass durch die Legalisierung der Strecke das Fahren auf ungekennzeichneten Wegen oder in Naturschutzgebieten aufhört. Kriep hat die wilden Trails inzwischen mit Reisigauflagen unbefahrbar gemacht."

_SMASH_ schreibt noch: "Es wäre wünschenswert. Zumal dann auch eine schönere Streckenführung, Bebauung und Ausgestalltung möglich wäre."

Nur - Wo würde das sein? Direkt am Winterstein? Und wer würde entscheiden, was eine schöne Strecke ist? Die Geschmäcker sind doch verschieden! Garantiert gäbe es Fahrer, denen diese neuen, künstlichen Strecken nicht gefallen. Würden die sich dann von den illegalen Strecken fernhalten? 

Alles in Allem ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen will: Man sollte sich genau überlegen, was man sich wünscht 

Manchmal sind die Dinge so gut, wie sie sind. Manchmal...

Stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## _Smash_ (12. November 2012)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Ja, mhmmm...
> 
> dort steht jedoch auch:
> 
> ...



Ich fahre in der Zeit ehrlich gesagt eh nicht, da ich in Sachen Kälte ein ziemliches Weichei bin bzw. mir bei Temperaturen unter 14°C der Spaß vergeht.
Für die Leute, die ganzjährig Fahren ist das natürlich schon ein Argument.




> Und weiter:
> 
> "Die Stadt hofft, dass durch die Legalisierung der Strecke das Fahren auf ungekennzeichneten Wegen oder in Naturschutzgebieten aufhört. Kriep hat die wilden Trails inzwischen mit Reisigauflagen unbefahrbar gemacht."
> 
> ...



Naja wo das wäre kann dir denke ich keiner sagen bis eventuell beteiligte Parteien hier eine Lösung erarbeitet haben. Was Privatteile und was Staatsteile des Waldes sind weiss vermutlich auch keiner. Das spielt ja auch eine Rolle und ob das am oder in der nähe des Wintersteins überhaupt möglich ist.

Zur Strecke. Wer entscheidet das in den Bikeparks? Wer entscheidet das bei den vorhandenen Lines?
Ich sag ja nicht, daß das die Lösung all unserer Probleme ist. Es besteht aber schonmal ein Unterschied, ob ein Hindernis nach zwei Wochen zerstört oder von der Forstwirtschaft zu Klump gefahren ist oder dies eben nicht passiert. Keiner holt für 400 Holz und baut anständige Tables und Stege um am nächsten Tag vor den Trümmern zu stehen.

Der Artikel sprich außerdem von einem Arial, nicht von einer einzelnen Strecke. Wie auch im Artikel könnte man verschiedene Strecken anlegen, wo für die meisten was dabei ist.



> Alles in Allem ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Was ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen will: Man sollte sich genau überlegen, was man sich wünscht
> 
> Manchmal sind die Dinge so gut, wie sie sind. Manchmal...
> 
> ...



Na klar ist das zweischneidig. Man wird es nie allen Recht machen können. Und Idioten wird es auch immer geben.
Meine eigene Meinung, die ja durchaus von anderen abweichen kann, ist einfach, daß ich auf ausgewiesenen Strecken deutlich unbeschwerter und mit mehr Spaß fahren könnte, als in unserer aktuellen Situation, wo man zwischen Bäumen doch mal bremst um einen Draht noch rechtzeitig sehen zu können oder den Boden permanent anstarrt um Nägel zu erspähen.

Natürlich kanns auch total in die Hose gehen...


----------



## IHateRain (12. November 2012)

_Smash_ schrieb:


> Zur Strecke. Wer entscheidet das in den Bikeparks? Wer entscheidet das bei den vorhandenen Lines?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hallo _SMASH_ und danke für Dein Kommentar.

Zu Deinem/dem 1. Absatz habe ich persönlich folgende Meinung: Bikeparks sind grundsätzlich von Biker für Biker gemacht, daher entstehen hier kaum Probleme bei den Wünschen sowie deren Umsetzung, da hier das betr. Areal nach deren Vorstellungen - ohne politischen Eingriff und Rücksicht auf Feuersalamander - angelegt werden kann. Das wäre bei einem Areal am Winterstein (...) sicher nicht der Fall.
Abgesehen davon hat man ja dann immernoch die Wahl im Park zu fahren oder eben nicht, sollten einem die Lines nicht zusagen. 

Zu Deinem/dem 2. Absatz: DAS ist ein Argument! Und eben nicht nur wirklich nervig, sondern auch äusserst gefährlich! Auch wenn´s vielleicht der falsche Ansatz oder gar Weg ist meldet sich hier mein Ego und flüstert mir sowas wie "...dann hätten "die Doofen" aber dann gewonnen...".

Ich bin mir sicher, dass solch ein Projekt momentan kein Thema im kreis Friedberg ist. Daher - sollte es überhaupt einmal soweit kommen, dass das jemand platziert - wird das noch seeeehr lange dauern 

Stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## _Smash_ (12. November 2012)

Deswegen sagte ich ja auch es wäre wünschenswert .

Daß das nicht morgen und auch nicht übermorgen bzw. am ehesten gar nicht passiert ist mir klar.

Aber die Vorstellung eines eigenen Arials zu freien Gestaltung durch Biker eventuell organisiert über einen Verein, der auch entsprechende Infrastruktur zur Abstimmung und Kommunikation pflegt, würde mir schon gefallen. Man wird ja mal träumen dürfen ;-).
Und zu den Doofen. Schau mal was die machen, wenn da hin und wieder ein paar Leute langfahren. Und jetzt denk dir mal, wie die abgehen, wenn die Biker auch noch offiziel ein eigenes Arial gestellt bekämen. Ich denke nicht, daß die das als Gewinn sehen würden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (12. November 2012)

_Smash_ schrieb:


> Meine eigene Meinung, die ja durchaus von anderen abweichen kann, ist einfach, daß ich auf ausgewiesenen Strecken deutlich unbeschwerter und mit mehr Spaß fahren könnte, als in unserer aktuellen Situation, wo man zwischen Bäumen doch mal bremst um einen Draht noch rechtzeitig sehen zu können oder den Boden permanent anstarrt um Nägel zu erspähen.



Die lieben Fallensteller werden auch vor einer offiziellen Strecke nicht halt machen. Komisch ist nur, dass es gerade im Bereich HG/FB sehr viele aktive Deppen gibt.


----------



## _Smash_ (12. November 2012)

Das stimmt.
Aber hier hättest du ein festgelegtes Arial und keinen ganzen Berg, den man überwachen muss. Wenn sich zudem komischen Gestalten zu Fuß in einem Biker only Gebiet fortbewegen fällt das auch schon mal schneller auf, als wenn sie in den normalen Wanderern untertauchen können.


----------



## oldrizzo (12. November 2012)

psst... das areal gibt es bereits am Winterstein, wenn auch momentan ânur" geduldet, aber die Zukunft wird zeigen, ob mehr geht.

leider ist es so, dass die damen und herren biker aus der wetterau sich gerne reden hÃ¶ren, aber selten handeln. das ist eine leidvolle erfahrung, gesammelt seit 2004. 

aber so lange die seit Jahren aktiven 5 - 10 immergleichen nasen am ball bleiben, bin ich guter dinge, dass wir hier, irgendwann mal, auch legale spots und jede menge freier trails haben.


----------



## Kuwahades (12. November 2012)

ich glaub 2004 bin ich auch das letzte mal regelmässig gefahren


----------



## oldrizzo (13. November 2012)

...der war nur für dich!


----------



## oldrizzo (13. November 2012)

auf jeden fall zu wenig und deutlich weniger als die anzahl der maulhelden, die immer nur jammern und fordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Smash_ (13. November 2012)

Wo kann man von solchen Aktionen erfahren?


----------



## oldrizzo (13. November 2012)

das ist unterschiedlich... aber die organisierten aktionen liegen schon einige jahre zurück, dann wurde lange geredet, irgendwann dann wieder gebaut... jeden 1. mittwoch im monat findet ein mtb-stammtisch statt... einen mailverteiler zu pflegen habe ich aufgegeben, da so gut wie keine rückmeldungen kamen.


----------



## _Smash_ (22. Januar 2013)

Wenigstens fällt es mal ein paar Leuten auf:

http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...rt-_arid,395250_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,75.html


----------



## nrgmac (25. Januar 2013)

Zumindest waren die tiefen Spuren diesmal nicht nur von den Mountainbikern...


----------



## Maui_Jim (25. Januar 2013)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Zumindest waren die tiefen Spuren diesmal nicht nur von den Mountainbikern...



Das sagst du...


----------



## Turbo-s (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

interessanter Artikel, aber nciht gerade in der Nähe unserer MTB-Reviere am Winterstein, oder velse ich mich da gerade?


----------



## _Smash_ (29. Januar 2013)

Der Johannisberg ist das Hügelchen zwischen Bad Nauheim und Winterstein.
Also so gesehen zwar nicht wirklich im Revier, aber quasi daneben. Leute aus Bad Nauheim oder dahinter könnten hier durchaus durch kommen auf dem Weg zum Winterstein. Da die beschriebenen Bilder auch quasi gleich sind und es ebenfalls ein paar Trails dort gibt, dachte ich es sei relevant. Auch dort richten die Mountainbiker ja immensen Schaden an der Natur an und quälen Tiere und was nicht alles ;-).


----------



## Turbo-s (31. Januar 2013)

_Smash_ schrieb:


> Der Johannisberg ist das Hügelchen zwischen Bad Nauheim und Winterstein.
> Also so gesehen zwar nicht wirklich im Revier, aber quasi daneben. Leute aus Bad Nauheim oder dahinter könnten hier durchaus durch kommen auf dem Weg zum Winterstein. Da die beschriebenen Bilder auch quasi gleich sind und es ebenfalls ein paar Trails dort gibt, dachte ich es sei relevant. Auch dort richten die Mountainbiker ja immensen Schaden an der Natur an und quälen Tiere und was nicht alles ;-).



Stimmt. also wenn wir von Usingen kommen treiben wir auch erstmal Horden von Wildscheinen vor uns her, verschrecken das Dammwild und fahren dann mit unserem 18 Tonnen Fullies metertiefe Furchen in das Naturschutzgebiet,... naja oder so ähnlich


----------



## Igetyou (20. Februar 2013)

Wie sieht die Wetterlage am Winterstein aus??
Liegt viel Schnee.Sind die Trails und Forstwege befahrbar!?


----------



## Turbo-s (21. Februar 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Wie sieht die Wetterlage am Winterstein aus??
> Liegt viel Schnee.Sind die Trails und Forstwege befahrbar!?



Yep. befahrbar. Wenn Du den Trail an der Kapersburg vorbei nimmst. Der Limestrail selbst ist rech schlammig. der Trail (schotter) zum Winterstein hoch ist okay. Dreckig wird's bike aber trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (21. Februar 2013)

Ich hoffe auf baldigen Sonnenschein; kanns kaum noch erwarten  Habe kein Rad, dass ich großartig dreckig machen kann/will 

(Jammern auf hohem Niveau: Ende)

Allen stets gute und vor allem nagel/seilfreie Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## Igetyou (21. Februar 2013)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Yep. befahrbar. Wenn Du den Trail an der Kapersburg vorbei nimmst. Der Limestrail selbst ist rech schlammig. der Trail (schotter) zum Winterstein hoch ist okay. Dreckig wird's bike aber trotzdem.


 
Danke für die Info.
Ich meine hauptsächlich die Trails vom Turm richtung Wetterauer Tanke. du weisst welche ich meine? 

Dreck ist mir egal. Dafür sind die Bikes gebaut


----------



## Turbo-s (22. Februar 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Ich meine hauptsächlich die Trails vom Turm richtung Wetterauer Tanke. du weisst welche ich meine?
> 
> Dreck ist mir egal. Dafür sind die Bikes gebaut



Also die Singles sind auchschlammig, die Forstautobahnen die dan runter an die Autobahn gehen sind okay. Das Stück runter wo die letztes Jahr die Baumfällarbeiten gemacht haben sind halt gespickt von Schlammpfützen, weil die da mit den Harvestern durch sind.


----------



## .t1mo (22. Februar 2013)

Da war es ja selbst im Sommer katastrophal :-\


----------



## Turbo-s (23. Februar 2013)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Da war es ja selbst im Sommer katastrophal :-\



Das hast Du sehr recht!


----------



## .t1mo (8. März 2013)

Ist jemand morgen am Berg?


----------



## Torque2009 (23. März 2013)

Sind die Bäume auf den Trails um denn Winterstein inzwischen weg?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (24. März 2013)

nein alles voll vom turm bis runter zum gasthaus, war vor 3 stunden da und es war einfach ********


----------



## Torque2009 (31. März 2013)

Vom Turm aus inzwischen auch?
Bei mir war es wenigstens frei bis zur ersten Querstraße...dann kann man ja hinten auf dem anderen Trail weiter fahren! Wobei dort auch ein Baum quer lag....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (2. April 2013)

werde denke am donnerstag vormittag mal wieder ne runde aufem winterstein drehen, gebe dann nochmal feedback ob sich was geändert hat.


----------



## ru3fu5z (16. April 2013)

liegen die bäume da noch rum?


----------



## Flashbackville (16. April 2013)

ich finde die Bäume stellenweise gar nicht so schlecht, die Trails die beim
umfahren entstehen sind doch meistens viel besser wie vorher.


----------



## Turbo-s (16. April 2013)

Wir werden am wochenende dort unsere lange Laufrunde machen und auch ein wenig aufräumen... Das Wetter ist ja endlich gut.


----------



## ru3fu5z (16. April 2013)

ru3fu5z schrieb:


> liegen die bäume da noch rum?



die meisten sind schon weg


----------



## ru3fu5z (17. April 2013)

Unter der Bank auf dem Turm steht ein Öttinger Export für denjenigen der als erster oben ist bereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (17. April 2013)

ru3fu5z schrieb:


> Unter der Bank auf dem Turm steht ein Öttinger Export für denjenigen der als erster oben ist bereit



Für ein Oettinger beeilt sich hoffentlich keiner....


----------



## ru3fu5z (18. April 2013)

cleiende schrieb:


> Für ein Oettinger beeilt sich hoffentlich keiner....



Wenn das mal kein Bluff ist damit du bekommst


----------



## trailjo (17. Mai 2013)

- Entspannte Fahrradkontrolle in Friedberg -

Bin doch heute tatsächlich um 10:30 auf der Kaiserstraße in eine Polizeikontrolle geraten. Richtig fetter Auflauf mit ca. 12 Beamten und 4 Bussen.

Das Fehlen der Beleuchtung an meinem Stadtrad (Batterielampen lagen natürlich zuhause) wurde lediglich mit dem Hinweis quittiert, dass ich diese auch tagsüber mitzuführen hätte. Die fehlenden Speichenreflektoren konnte ich mit dem Hinweis auf die (völlig zugedreckten) Reflektorstreifen an den Reifen kontern.

Außer dem Lichtthema wurden die Bremsen gecheckt, die Klingel probegeklingelt und die Rahmennummer gegen eine Datenbank geprüft.

Die Jungs waren locker und freundlich, hatten aber auch wirklich nicht viel zu tun. Außer mir war nur ein komplett aufgerödelter Rennradler (ohne Beleuchtung) da.


----------



## Kuwahades (3. Juni 2013)

Das kann einem jetzt gefallen, oder nicht 

http://www.giessener-allgemeine.de/...g-_arid,380430_regid,1_puid,1_pageid,113.html

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490416&page=46

Beitrag ist nicht zu übersehen


----------



## DerandereJan (3. Juni 2013)

Was sollte einem da nicht gefallen? Die Jungs haben da echt GANZE Arbeit geleistet!


----------



## IHateRain (3. Juni 2013)

Das werde ich mir ggf. mal anschauen


----------



## rockshoxrevel (5. Juni 2013)

morgen jeman am winterstein zwecks anti lonesomride?  starte am parkplate wenn ihr an der burg in friedberg links richtung bad nauheim abbiegt ist der ca. nach 200 m auf der rechten seite bei dem minnigirtpark/vw autohaus?


----------



## trailjo (5. Juni 2013)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> morgen jeman am winterstein zwecks anti lonesomride?  starte am parkplate wenn ihr an der burg in friedberg links richtung bad nauheim abbiegt ist der ca. nach 200 m auf der rechten seite bei dem minnigirtpark/vw autohaus?



Wenn du um 18:30 aufkreuzt und die Heinrich-Busold-Straße (gegenüber dem Parkplatz) hochfährst bis zur Nummer 49 (Kindergarten) kannst du bei unserer Feierabendrunde mitfahren.


----------



## IHateRain (6. Juni 2013)

Es existiert eine Feierabendrunde, die ca. 250 m von mir Zuhause aus startet 

Kann ich hier mal nähere Infos zur Route und Dauer usw. bekommen?
Ich bitte um Rückinfo. Danke.

Stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## rockshoxrevel (6. Juni 2013)

trailjo schrieb:


> Wenn du um 18:30 aufkreuzt und die Heinrich-Busold-Straße (gegenüber dem Parkplatz) hochfährst bis zur Nummer 49 (Kindergarten) kannst du bei unserer Feierabendrunde mitfahren.



frage ist dann wo wollt ihr hin was für bikes habt ihr  wegen geschwindigkeit, weil ich bin mit meinem bock jetz net wirklich ne uphillrakete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (6. Juni 2013)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> frage ist dann wo wollt ihr hin was für bikes habt ihr  wegen geschwindigkeit, weil ich bin mit meinem bock jetz net wirklich ne uphillrakete



Wohin: Es wird 25 km durch das Wintersteingebiet gehen, Details habe ich keine. 

Bikes: Alles vom Hardtail mit V-Brakes bis zum 160mm-Allmountain.

Geschwindigkeit: Naja, wir trödeln bergauf nicht rum. Wie flott es läuft, hängt immer daran, wer mitfährt. Probier es einfach aus.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (6. Juni 2013)

trailjo schrieb:


> Wohin: Es wird 25 km durch das Wintersteingebiet gehen, Details habe ich keine.
> 
> Bikes: Alles vom Hardtail mit V-Brakes bis zum 160mm-Allmountain.
> 
> Geschwindigkeit: Naja, wir trödeln bergauf nicht rum. Wie flott es läuft, hängt immer daran, wer mitfährt. Probier es einfach aus.




seid ihr vom asc??


----------



## trailjo (6. Juni 2013)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> seid ihr vom asc??



Jepp!


----------



## rockshoxrevel (6. Juni 2013)

ok dann muss ich net mitfahren^^ is definitiv zu schnell für mich auf der geraden und bergauf^^


----------



## trailjo (7. Juni 2013)

Huch, haben wir hier schon einen solchen Ruf?


----------



## DerandereJan (7. Juni 2013)

Nö, aber sein Laufradsatz wiegt soviel wie bei euch jeweils das ganze System...


----------



## rockshoxrevel (8. Juni 2013)

trailjo schrieb:


> Huch, haben wir hier schon einen solchen Ruf?


  nein aber mein bruder fährt ab und an bei euch mit und war mit uch in willingen wenn der sagtihr seid bergauf schnell unterwegs kann ich das knicke weil er auch schneller is als ich^^ zumindest bergauf


----------



## Torque2009 (9. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand gestern ne kleine Luftpumpe am Winterstein verloren?


----------



## oldrizzo (12. Juni 2013)

moinsen,

ich habe eben auf der trailabfahrt holzturm winterstein in richtung forsthaus winterstein meine alte adidas evil eye verloren. das gestell orange/transparent, die glÃ¤ser schon ziemlich zerkratzt. wer die brille findet erhÃ¤lt 30,00 â¬ finderlohn. ich hÃ¤nge an dem guten stÃ¼ck. danke!

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## :Brian (13. Juni 2013)

Auf dem Trail gerade runter oder der andere?

Ich schau mal danach, bin dort oft unterwegs. Finderlohn will ich allerdings keinen, sollte ich die Brille finden, das geht gar nicht.


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Juni 2013)

...der flowige trail am hang entlang unterhalb des holzturms...

danke im voraus!


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (29. Juni 2013)

wird mal wieder Zeit das ich dem Feldberg nen Besuch abstatte, ist schon ewig her das ich da war.....

Mal sehen was sich alles so verändert hat


----------



## rockshoxrevel (18. Juli 2013)

servus leude,
ihr solltet in nächster zeit den winterstein meiden, wurden mal wieder nagelbretter ausgelegt was ich heute sehr schmerzvoll erfahren habe, eins liegt definitiv zwischen dem gasthaus und  dem ca 2m drop der nach der wiese folgt neben der die panzerbrecher stehen.(der drop der ca 100m vor der kleinen bretterrampe kommt)
ride on


----------



## canadien (19. Juli 2013)

... Hast Du das liegen lassen?


----------



## rockshoxrevel (20. Juli 2013)

ja leider liegt es noch da, da ich nachdem ich mich bei dem drop dank platter reifen übelst zerrissen habe, froh war es noch irgendwie zum auto zu schaffen und danach ins krankenhaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (20. Juli 2013)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> ja leider liegt es noch da, da ich nachdem ich mich bei dem drop dank platter reifen übelst zerrissen habe, froh war es noch irgendwie zum auto zu schaffen und danach ins krankenhaus



Du hast hoffentlich Anzeige erstattet!

Gute Besserung !


----------



## rockshoxrevel (20. Juli 2013)

mit der anzeige überlege ich mir noch, da es die letzten 2 male( erste mal nägel) (zweite mal hab ich en draht überm trail abmontiert), eine doch recht sinnlose aktion war zur polizei zu gehen. denke da muss sich erst eine wirklich richtig wehtun bis da was von denen kommt, traurig aber wahr....


----------



## trailjo (21. Juli 2013)

Ich habe heute die Sprünge hinter der Wiese an den Panzersperren bis zur Holzrampe abgesucht und keine Nägel mehr gefunden. 
Nur weiter unten Richtung Reiterhof lag bei dem Minisprung über den quergelegten Baumstamm eine 3er Imbusschraube.


----------



## nrgmac (23. Juli 2013)

War die letzte Woche fast täglich zu Fuß sowie mit dem Bike auf besagtem Abschnitt unterwegs und habe nichts drgl gesehen bzw gefunden. Wurde das Brett inzwischen sichergestellt?


----------



## speedy77xyz (16. August 2013)

Achtung Bike-Freunde, weiterhin Nägel am Winterstein, das schon seit mehreren Jahren in Folge!

Hier der Presseberich der Polizei zu den Anzeigen aus der Pressemappe:

Bad Nauheim: Wer streut unterhalb vom Wintersteinturm Nägel aus? 
Mehrere  Radfahrer haben in den letzten Tagen auf der Straße unterhalb des  Wintersteinturmes mehrere Nägel auf dem Weg vorgefunden. Es handelt sich  um ganz normale Dachpappnägel. Nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen muss davon  ausgegangen werden, dass die Nägel nicht z.B. von einer Ladefläche  verloren wurden, sondern gezielt von einem bisher nicht bekannten Täter  verstreut wurden. Hinweise zu evtl. Beobachtungen erbittet die Polizei  in Bad Nauheim, Tel.: 06032/91810. 





http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/43647/2536952/pol-fb-pressemitteilung-vom-16-08-2013


Bitte meldet euch dort, wenn Ihr was mitbekommt!


----------



## nrgmac (17. August 2013)

speedy77xyz schrieb:


> ...schon seit mehreren Jahren in Folge



Vorteilhaft! Damit steigt die Chance, dass sich das Problem irgendwann biologisch löst! 
War gestern Abend mit Bike und Hund bis zum Forsthaus und dann über den Tannenhoftrail unterwegs. Keine Nägel oder ähnlich Vorkommnisse. Am Sonntag(?) ist ein CTF am Winterstein. Dann ist erfahrungsgemäß eh nichts mit Nägeln & Co. Leider wird dem Typ strafrechtlich auch nix passieren, wenn er irgendwann mal erwischt wird. Ist ähnlich wie mit den Giftfallen für Tiere. Das Auslegen der Fallen ist nicht strafbar! Sollte jedoch einer den Nachweis führen können, dass der Unfall durch genau diese Nägel verursacht wurde, dann haben die Juristen den Typ am Sack!  
Evtl. sollte man den/die Täter doch einfach im Wald *******, wenn man sie auf frischer Tat ertappt....


----------



## Torque2009 (24. August 2013)

Die Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung die ich bekomme wäre es mir Wert Ihm mal nen ordentlichen Denkzettel zu verpassen wenn ich so nen Vogel erwische...


----------



## addictivebiker (24. August 2013)

Ich musste gestern Nachmittag auch wieder eine handvoll neuer Nägel einsammeln. Erste Wegkreuzung zwischen Wintersteinturm und Forsthaus.


----------



## nrgmac (24. August 2013)

Auf dem Hauptweg? Da laufen jedes Wochenende hunderte von Familien mit Kind und Hund. Nur noch bekloppte im Wald?


----------



## addictivebiker (24. August 2013)

Auf dem Wanderweg bzw. Trail bzw. Wildkatzenpfad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moses3k (24. August 2013)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Am Sonntag(?) ist ein CTF am Winterstein.



CTF am Winterstein? Diesen Sonntag? Habe im Netz nix dazu gefunden. Weisst du näheres darüber? Will unbedingt biken dieses WoEnde. Fährt jemand?


----------



## yoobee (24. August 2013)

Da reicht leider ein Bekloppter... Oben am Bembelshot wurden letzte Woche auch einige Hölzer aus den Kickern gerissen :-(


----------



## Torque2009 (24. August 2013)

Alles schon wieder repariert.


----------



## yoobee (24. August 2013)

Na rate mal, von wem... ;-)


----------



## nrgmac (24. August 2013)

Danke dafür 
 @_moses_3k
Achte mal auf das Datum... 
Falls es irgendwann wieder aufhört zu regen, bin ich morgen unterwegs...


----------



## Torque2009 (25. August 2013)

yoobee schrieb:


> Na rate mal, von wem... ;-)




Oh, na dann sag ich mal Danke.


----------



## Cheeky261 (21. September 2013)

Hi, wie besprochen: Hallo von Carsten mit dem Trek von heute Mittag auf dem Winterstein meldet sich zu Wort  Jungs, meldet euch mal per PN mit Kontaktdaten o.ä. - eure Website hab ich doch tatsächlich schon wieder vergessen...


----------



## mitchdreizwei (24. September 2013)

...


----------



## yoobee (24. September 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitchdreizwei (24. September 2013)

...


----------



## yoobee (24. September 2013)

...


----------



## nrgmac (24. September 2013)

???


----------



## oldrizzo (24. September 2013)

danke! alles wird gut!


----------



## Freerideschaf (3. November 2013)

Mal sehen, was sich hier tut....

http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...or-_arid,456230_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,82.html


----------



## Cheeky261 (4. November 2013)

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt. Aber auch als heimische Biker frage ich mich, ob es so erstrebenswert wäre, einen offiziellen Trail auf den Winterstein zu haben. Der Verkehr und die Freuquentierung würden wahrscheinlich drastisch ansteigen...als Geheimtipp für die Einheimischen gefällt mir der Winterstein glaube ich besser...

Mal eine andere Frage: vor vielen, vielen Jahren war die Kiesgrube bei Nieder-Mörlen mal eine ganz nette MTB-/Motocross-Strecke. Dann wurde sie irgendwann planiert und wieder für Rohstoffabbau benutzt. Zuletzt gab es mal wieder das Gerücht, dass hier eine MTB-Strecke entstehen sollte. Und das Areal sieht kommerziell ungenutzt aus. Weiss hier jemand was? Ich fände das absolut geil, wenn daraus ein MTB-Parcours würde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (4. November 2013)

Cheeky261 schrieb:


> ###
> 
> Mal eine andere Frage: vor vielen, vielen Jahren war die Kiesgrube bei Nieder-Mörlen mal eine ganz nette MTB-/Motocross-Strecke. Dann wurde sie irgendwann planiert und wieder für Rohstoffabbau benutzt. Zuletzt gab es mal wieder das Gerücht, dass hier eine MTB-Strecke entstehen sollte. Und das Areal sieht kommerziell ungenutzt aus. Weiss hier jemand was? Ich fände das absolut geil, wenn daraus ein MTB-Parcours würde!



Das Thema ist leider auch schon wieder vom Tisch


----------



## yoobee (4. November 2013)

Cheeky261 schrieb:


> Und das Areal sieht kommerziell ungenutzt aus. Weiss hier jemand was? Ich fände das absolut geil, wenn daraus ein MTB-Parcours würde!



Das nennt sich "Renaturierung". Jaja, die Grünen, mal so, mal so... Rotbauchunken sind wichtiger als Mountainbiker... Ist an den ehemaligen Übungsplätzen rund um den Winterstein auch so.

Aber wir sollten sehen, dass wir die Rosbacher unterstützen! Stromberg funzt auch super.


----------



## oldrizzo (4. November 2013)

Wie so oft (Stadtwald Bad Nauheim, Winterstein, andere Plätze in Innenstadtlage Bad Nauheims, Seewiese Friedberg, Zuckerfabrik) wurde das Thema Kiesgrube nach Einbringung eines Konzeptes auf Grund von Vorbehalten vom Tisch gefegt. Ansonsten bin ich bei Yoobee....  Eine Lösung im Ausschlussverfahren (z.B. ein Trail in Roßbach, alle anderen sind Tabu) sollte man nicht anstreben.

(....und der Stadtwald ist für mich immer noch nicht vom Tisch. Dieser eignet sich nämlich auch bestens.)


----------



## yoobee (4. November 2013)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> Eine Lösung im Ausschlussverfahren (z.B. ein Trail in Roßbach, alle anderen sind Tabu) sollte man nicht anstreben



Keinesfalls!!!


----------



## nrgmac (4. November 2013)

yoobee schrieb:


> Aber wir sollten sehen, dass wir die Rosbacher unterstützen! Stromberg funzt auch super.



Dafür


----------



## Marko S (5. November 2013)

Freerideschaf schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was sich hier tut....
> 
> http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...or-_arid,456230_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,82.html



Immer wieder der Mythos mit angeblichen Haftungsrisiken und Verkehrssicherungspflichten.

Trotz klarer gesetzlicher Regelungen in Bund und Ländern sowie einer ständigen Rechtsprechung
aller deutschen Gerichte, dass Waldbesitzer nicht für waldtypische Gefahren
haften, hält sich der Mythos angeblicher Haftungsrisiken und Verkehrssicherungspflichten
hartnäckig. Seitens der DIMB haben wir auf vielen Ebenen sowie durch Veröffentlichungen
versucht, darüber aufzuklären und zu einer Klärung der Rechtslage beizutragen.
Es war also an der Zeit, dass der Bundesgerichtshof diesen Mythos endgültig beerdigt.

Alles Weitere könnt Ihr hier lesen und wenn nötig damit Argumentieren.

http://dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/p...des_BGH_vom_02.10.2012_-_Az._VI_ZR_311_11.pdf

oder noch mehr zu verschiedenen Themen
http://dimb.de/mediathek/veroeffentlichungen

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Freerideschaf (7. November 2013)

Die WZ hat jetzt einige ihrer journalistischen Patzer  ( leider nicht alle ) zurecht gerückt:


----------



## Plural-Grip (21. Februar 2014)

*Unter dem Motto „Eine Hand wäscht die andere!“ tut sich gerade was in und um Rosbach.*

Um uns die wichtige und wünschenswerte Unterstützung der örtlichen Revierförster für einen Flowtrail in unserer Region zu sichern, ist es wichtig, daß auch wir Mountainbiker uns kooperativ und korrekt verhalten.
Daher bitten wir Flowbiker Rosbach alle Biker der Region bis auf Weiteres keine “wilden“ und somit illegalen Trails mehr anzulegen und zu befahren. Dies betrifft insbesondere einen im letzten Sommer neu angelegten Trail, der unterhalb des Steinkopfs beginnt und zum Wellental runter nach Rosbach führt. Auch das Wellental bitte nicht mehr befahren! Den genauen Verlauf des Trails nennen wir hier nicht, damit dort nicht unnötigerweise weitere Biker aufkreuzen. Wir waren mit dem zuständigen Förster vor Ort und es gibt maßgebliche, nachvollziehbare Gründe, warum wir dort NICHT fahren sollten.
Die Trailsperrung ist sicherlich bedauerlich für Erbauer und diejenigen, die dort bislang ihren Spaß hatten, ABER es gibt aktuell eine sehr ermutigende, jedoch noch nicht spruchreife Entwicklung, was den Flowtrail betrifft. Wir halten euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## mitchdreizwei (21. Februar 2014)

ok... und warum wurde der bembelshot mit bäumen und sträuchern zugeknallt!? und ein double teilweise zerstört mit forstfahrzeugen?


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Februar 2014)

Das fand im normalen Rahmen der Forstarbeiten statt. Und wurde sogar vor der Erbauung des Trails von zuständigen HessenForst Mitarbeitern angekündigt, das das alle paar Jahre mal vorkommen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitchdreizwei (21. Februar 2014)

Aha ok...aber teilweise sahen die großen Stämme doch sehr platziert aus...und man muss trotzdem net direkt über den kicker fahren. Vorallem war genug platz drumherum... naja egal wir haben ordnung gemacht und alles frei geräumt.


----------



## Cartel29 (17. März 2014)

Hi, wie sieht es denn grundsätzlich mit dem Bembelshot aus? Ist der geduldet? Ich frage deswegen, da er an manchen Stellen schon recht zerballert ist, und man sich mit ein paar Leuten zur Streckenpflege treffen könnte. Ich betone Streckenpflege, kein Erbauen von neuen Obstacles.


----------



## Jozim (17. März 2014)

Der Bembelshot ist geduldet und das funktioniert so auch bisher gut.
Der letzte Bau- und Pflegetag ist mittlerweile schon 2 Jahre her und es ist geplant, einen Tag zur Streckenpflege im April durchzuführen.
Nachricht darüber gibt es dann hier und auch bei Facebook.
Grüße


----------



## Cartel29 (17. März 2014)

Super! Bitte hier bescheidgeben! Bin über Ostern weg, aber vorher und nachher sollte klappen! Mal ein wenig den Niederschlag abwarten, damit die Erde etwas besser zum Basteln ist!


----------



## deathmetalhead (24. März 2014)

Darf ich fragen wo der Bembelshot ist?
Ich war vorletzten Sonntag nochmal auf dem Winterstein.
Der Winterstein sieht doch eigentlich recht gepflegt aus.


----------



## oldrizzo (3. April 2014)

Moin,

die Flowbiker Rosbach e.V. laden Euch alle herzlich am 9.4.2014 in die Adolph Reichwein Halle nach Rosbach v.d.H. ein. In diesem Rahmen möchten wir uns als Verein vorstellen und Euch über den Sachstand in Sachen Flowtrail Rosbach informieren. Wir freuen uns auf rege Teilnahme und konstruktiven Dialog.

Ride on
Bernd

Edit: Beginn ist 19.00 Uhr, Ende offen.


----------



## _Smash_ (11. April 2014)

Wie ist denn der aktuelle Zustand so oben? Wollte am Wochenende mal wieder hoch.


----------



## Freerideschaf (11. April 2014)

Alles schön trocken.
Unterer Bembelshot immer noch kaputt.
Mittelstück vom Holzturmtrail böswillig zugelegt.  Vorsicht an der Ausfahrt zum vorletzten Forstweg liegt auch noch ein Baum!

Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## _Smash_ (14. April 2014)

Freerideschaf schrieb:


> Alles schön trocken.
> Unterer Bembelshot immer noch kaputt.
> Mittelstück vom Holzturmtrail böswillig zugelegt.  Vorsicht an der Ausfahrt zum vorletzten Forstweg liegt auch noch ein Baum!
> 
> Viel Spaß!!!



Danke, Trails waren super.
Das Holz lag immernoch und ich konnte es auch leider nicht wegräumen. Da braucht man schon entsprechendes Gerät für. Man kann es aber links ganz gut umgehen.
Der Baum an der Ausfahrt war bereits etwas zur Seite geschoben. Wenn man sich etwas aus der Kurve tragen lässt, könnte man noch an ihn dran schrabbeln, wenn man normal oder eng fährt ist er kein Problem mehr.
Wo der Bembelshot ist, weiss ich eh nicht ;-).

War generell Betrieb oben, aber die Stimmung war freundlich. Nur einmal als ich neben dem Trail stand um etwas am Rebound rumzustellen, hat eine grimmig dreinblickende ältere Gestalt von einem Forstweg hochgeguckt, ist stehen geblieben und die Worte "Da steht einer mit nem Fahrrrrad!" hören lassen. Bin dann einfach noch etwas stehen geblieben und die haben sich dann recht schnell getrollt. Auf die üblichen Diskussionen lass ich mich einfach nicht mehr ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (16. April 2014)

moin,

heute mal wz lesen, seite 23, oder in der onlineausgabe stöbern. da ist etwas von einer waldbegehung am winterstein zu lesen und "die biker" bekommen auch wieder mal ihr fett weg, denn nur diese sind für schäden am winterstein verantwortlich.


----------



## nrgmac (17. April 2014)

Wer auch sonst? Hessen Forst hat ja schon genug Ärger mit der BI am Johannisberg und der Herr Müller bringt auch nur Stammtischparolen.


----------



## _Smash_ (22. April 2014)

Artikel ueber den Flowtrail in der WZ:
http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...en-_arid,491201_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,80.html


----------



## nrgmac (22. April 2014)

Wie schön, dass Lokalpolitiker sich so gerne mit diesen ,,kriminellen" Bikern abbilden lassen.
Habe über Ostern mal an der BAB Brücke aufgeräumt. Der Herr aus HR hat mal wieder Stockwerk ausgelegt.


----------



## Freerideschaf (23. April 2014)

Auch hier nochmal der dringende Aufruf!

Die *Flowbiker Rosbach e.V.* suchen neue Mitglieder um sich als Ansprechpartner der Gemeinden zu stärken!
Lobbyismus für kleines Geld mit der Chance auf einen tollen Trail!







Bitte unterschrieben als Scan oder als Brief !!!

Gemeinsam schaffen wir´s 

Dirk


----------



## cleiende (25. Mai 2014)

Der Limesweg Richtung Kaisergrube...ein Trauerspiel.
Gesperrt ab der Einmündung des Weges aus Pfaffenwiesbach wegen Fällarbeiten und wirklich nicht befahrbar. Und so wie das ausieht haben wir da noch lange was von.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (7. Juni 2014)

In der WZ ist heute ein Leserbrief im Meinungstreff (Seite 40) wo es wieder mal um die bösen Biker geht...
Der ist leider nicht in der Online Ausgabe zu finden...


----------



## _Smash_ (7. Juni 2014)

Wenn er nicht zu groß ist könnte davon vielleicht mal jemand ein Foto machen und es hier entsprechend einstellen.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (7. Juni 2014)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> In der WZ ist heute ein Leserbrief im Meinungstreff (Seite 40) wo es wieder mal um die bösen Biker geht...
> Der ist leider nicht in der Online Ausgabe zu finden...


Sicherlich werden uns wieder Harvesterspuren und Rodungsflächen zur Last gelegt....
Deswegen fahre ich am Liebsten  bei fettem Regen+Schlamm,da sind von den Kaschperln keine zu sehen und die Classics (vernünftig) befahrbar.


----------



## Maui_Jim (7. Juni 2014)

Darf man das ?
Kann dir per PN den Bericht schicken...


----------



## deathmetalhead (7. Juni 2014)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Kann dir per PN den Bericht schicken...


Melde mal Interesse an.
Kannst mir das mal auch bitte per PN schicken?


----------



## Freerideschaf (7. Juni 2014)

Warum sollte man das nicht dürfen?


----------



## Maui_Jim (7. Juni 2014)

Freerideschaf schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das nicht dürfen?



Urheberrecht?!

http://www.rechtambild.de/2011/03/ubernahme-von-zeitungsartikeln-was-ist-zulassig/


----------



## Plural-Grip (7. Juni 2014)

Damit nicht das eintritt, was als Headline unterhalb des Leserbriefes steht ("Wir schauen hilflos zu") sollte jeder der sich dazu einigermaßen in der Lage sieht, einen Leserbrief als Reaktion auf den Nonsens von Herrn Dr. schreiben.
http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Home/Kreis/Leserbriefe/regid,3_puid,1_pageid,157.html
Damit nicht nur die Hirnies ihre Stimme erheben, sondern auch mal die Biker!


----------



## _Smash_ (10. Juni 2014)

Mork vom Ork schrieb:


> Deswegen fahre ich am Liebsten  bei fettem Regen+Schlamm,da sind von den Kaschperln keine zu sehen und die Classics (vernünftig) befahrbar.



Oder bei der groessten Hitze, wie am Sonntag. Die Leute oben konnte man an einer Hand abzaehlen und auf den Trails ist mir absolut niemand begegnet.

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle and den oder die jenigen, die wohl als Aufraeumtrupp durch sind und von oben bis unten alles frei geraeumt haben.


----------



## nrgmac (10. Juni 2014)

Hmm....der Limespfad sieht immer noch ganz schön verballert aus. Da wird wohl in den nächsten Monaten nix gehen. Seltsam ist nur, dass im Rahmen von Baumfällarbeiten tonnenschweres Gehölz auf den Limes fallen darf. Beim Geld_kultur_beutel scheint dann Schluss mit Weltkulturerbe zu sein.
Besonderer Dank auch an die beiden Herren mit den abgeklebten Kennzeichen auf der MX für ihren zerstörerischen Einsatz auf dem Limes vom letzten Samstag! Auch nicht zu vergessen die Gruppe Biker vom gestrigen Tag, welche vor dem Forsthaus mit wunderschönen Brems-Drifts angehalten hat. 

Was den Herren aus der WZ angeht, so schadet der Herr Dr. auf dem Weg in den Wald eben diesen und der Wetterauer Auenlandschaft mit seinem (vermutlich vorhandenen) Oberklassefahrzeug mehr, als es ein Biker jemals auf seiner Tour schaffen wird. Demnach kann man ihn nur als Negativbeispiel für die "Probleme im Wald" ansehen. Es werden Probleme beschrieben, welche gar nicht existieren. Der kleine Prozentsatz an Störern (s.o.), welchen es bei allen Beteiligten gibt, darf fast vernachlässigt werden. Ob man auf solchen inhaltlichen Nonsense überhaupt reagieren sollte, ist demnach fraglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (10. Juni 2014)

da muss man immer reagieren, sonst glaubt den nonsens noch jemand.


----------



## nrgmac (10. Juni 2014)

Das ist schon richtig. 
Hätte der Herr Dr. jedoch mal im letzten Sommer eine Zeitung (und ich meine nicht die B*LD) in die Hand genommen, dann hätte er vermutlich einen solchen Mist erst gar nicht geschrieben. Da geht´s nur ums Prinzip ohne wirkliche Inhalte bzw. Fakten. 
Den kann man nicht mehr bekehren.... Die restlichen Leser (die sich dafür interessieren) sind in ihrer Meinung auch schon vorbelastet und werden ebenfalls auf ihrem Standpunkt bleiben. Daher die Aussage oben.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (10. Juni 2014)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Was den Herren aus der WZ angeht, so schadet der Herr Dr. .....




*Dr. Detlev W. Schlebusch
Krisenintervention 
Staatlich anerkannter Tauchsiexxx...



nrgmac schrieb:



			Besonderer Dank auch an die beiden Herren mit den abgeklebten Kennzeichen auf der MX für ihren zerstörerischen Einsatz auf dem Limes vom letzten Samstag! 

/QUOTE]
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Nicht nur da,schätze die haben eine bekannte App für sich entdeckt und fahren die  Teilstücke im Hare Scramble Modus ab...*


----------



## cleiende (10. Juni 2014)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Besonderer Dank auch an die beiden Herren mit den abgeklebten Kennzeichen auf der MX für ihren zerstörerischen Einsatz auf dem Limes vom letzten Samstag!



Gerade wenn man mal am Sonntag frühmorgens (06:00 - 08:00) im Raum Winterstein / Gaulskopf unterwegs ist trifft man so MXer öfters.
Und auch ganz Andere: Besonders interessant fand ich die Gruppe eher kahlgeschorener junger Männer mit DKW Mungo und einigen Hercules Krädern, die dort des morgens mit kompletter Übernachtungsausrüstung rumfuhren. Kennzeichen abgeklebt. Ist aber auch schon 6-7 Jahre her.


----------



## TiJoe (11. Juni 2014)

Die MX-Pfosten sind auch regelmäßig rund um Wernborn (Usingen) unterwegs und graben ihre Furchen in den Wald...


----------



## nrgmac (11. Juni 2014)

Joa, oder im Bereich Marienkapelle und Hesseneck. Nix gegen MX, aber die Dinger gehören nicht in den Wald. Zumindest in diesem Punkt sind sich wohl alle einig.
Was die Schäden am Limes angeht, so sind diese diesmal recht heftig. Werde später noch ein paar Bilder einstellen.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (11. Juni 2014)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Joa, oder im Bereich Marienkapelle und Hesseneck. Nix gegen MX, aber die Dinger gehören nicht in den Wald. Zumindest in diesem Punkt sind sich wohl alle einig.
> Was die Schäden am Limes angeht, so sind diese diesmal recht heftig. Werde später noch ein paar Bilder einstellen.



Besonders heftig ist ein umgegrabenes Verbindungsstück vom Vogeltalaufstieg in Richtung Panzerplatz,den genauen Standort möchte ich hier nicht nennen,dürftet ihr aber alle kennen.Sieht aus wie nach einem Rennen....bergauf mit passenden Profilspuren...und schon waren wir es.


----------



## cleiende (13. Juni 2014)

In Schmitten wurde aus einem anderen Anlaß mal eine Wildkamera im Wald aufgestellt. Die Fotoserie zeigte dann wohl recht prominente Personen. Aber leider tragen die MXer ja einen Helm, da wird nichts zu erkennen sein.


----------



## Wetteraua_Baua (1. März 2015)

War irgendjemand dieses WE oder letzte Woche am Winterstein und weiß ob die trails da momentan alle befahrbar sind?  Ich war seit ca. 3 1/2 Monaten nicht mehr dort würde aber nächste Woche gerne mal wieder vorbeischauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nukem49 (1. März 2015)

Letzte Woche waren die Trails überraschend gut zu fahren.


----------



## Wetteraua_Baua (8. März 2015)

Ich war gestern wieder am Winterstein und die Zerstörung durch Forstmaschinen ist mal wieder immens....
Der pfad zur kuhkopfhütte ist das reinste Schlachtfeld  
Die trails sind alle in Ordnung aber der Trail durch den Wald hinter der Raststätte Wetterau Richtung Friedberg ist fast vollständig mit Holz zugeschüttet


----------



## nrgmac (8. März 2015)

Das waren doch ganz sicher wieder die Mountainbiker und Geocacher.....
Die Reifenspuren sind doch ganz eindeutig von einem NobbyNic, oder?


----------



## Wetteraua_Baua (8. März 2015)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Das waren doch ganz sicher wieder die Mountainbiker und Geocacher.....
> Die Reifenspuren sind doch ganz eindeutig von einem NobbyNic, oder?



Nein, bestimmt eins dieser neumodischen Fatbikes 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire X mit Tapatalk


----------



## yoobee (8. März 2015)

Das dient doch nur der Bodenauflockerung! Weil wir immer alles verdichten...


----------



## bestmove (9. März 2015)

Genauso zerstört ist der nahliegende Ziegenbergtrail (Grüne Hölle) runter nach Langenhain/Ziegenberg.
Lieber wird der ganze Wald abgeholzt als einen zarten Trail für die Biker stehen zu lassen 

Aber mit einem Fatbike kommt noch ganz gut durch und runter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (9. März 2015)

Die Hölle ist doch eh schon lange Geschichte.


----------



## Maui_Jim (17. März 2015)

Was is eigentlich aus dem Flowtrail in Rosbach geworden? Aus der Richtung isses ruhig geworden...


----------



## Louis1979 (30. März 2015)

Wetteraua_Baua schrieb:


> Ich war gestern wieder am Winterstein und die Zerstörung durch Forstmaschinen ist mal wieder immens....
> Der pfad zur kuhkopfhütte ist das reinste Schlachtfeld
> Die trails sind alle in Ordnung aber der Trail durch den Wald hinter der Raststätte Wetterau Richtung Friedberg ist fast vollständig mit Holz zugeschüttet
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367252Anhang anzeigen 367253Anhang anzeigen 367254




Bin die Strecke schon selber gefahren.
Bei uns in Herborn ist es auch so schlimm. Wollte letztes Jahr im August nach dem Urlaub eine kleine Runde auf dem Hometrail drehen.. nach 10m war Schluss: Die komplette Strecke voll mit umgelegten Bäumen. Inzwischen sind diese schon länger alle geräumt aber so ein kleiner zierlicher Forrester mit seinen 20-30t streichelt den losen Boden nicht gerade. Solange es nicht warm wird und komplett abtrocknet... unfahrbar!


----------



## Louis1979 (30. März 2015)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Was is eigentlich aus dem Flowtrail in Rosbach geworden? Aus der Richtung isses ruhig geworden...


Kenne auch nur diesen Beitrag.


----------



## Maui_Jim (30. März 2015)

Louis1979 schrieb:


> Kenne auch nur diesen Beitrag.


Das is ja schon fast ein Jahr her... 
Den Bericht kannte ich auch...


----------



## Wetteraua_Baua (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand erklären, wo ich den Eingang zum oberen Teil der "Wellenbahn" (also 
der Trail, der im zweiten Teil so viele Kompressionen hat) finde?


Also falls ihr die Umschreibung einem Trail zuordnen könnt ^^


----------



## D.Rodriguez (13. Juli 2015)

Weiß welchen Trail Du meinst.
Leider hängt dort seit letzter Woche ein Schild "Achtung, dieser Bereich wird Videoüberwacht". Plus ein nettes Schreiben vom Hessenforst.

Wenn Du den Einstieg suchst, lauf das Ding doch einfach mal hoch 
Im Ernst, vom Steinkopf Turm runter, irgendwann auf der rechten Seite eine Jagdhütte. Dort den Weg rein und ca. 1km folgen. Dann geht es nach einer Lichtung ziemlich unscheinbar links rein.
Bisher unscheinbar. Jetzt eben mit genanntem Schild und weiß-rotem Flatterband.
Ich hab meine Konsequenz gezogen. Nachdem ich (um Natur, die Nerven von Forst, Jagd und Wanderern zu schonen) seit einiger Zeit nur noch mit dem Fahrrad im Wald war, fahre ich jetzt wieder mit dem Motorrad. Scheint ja mittlerweile beides gleich-illegal zu sein, nur dass das Moped viel mehr Spass macht und die chance erwischt zu werden nochmal um ein vielfaches geringer ist. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen...


----------



## D.Rodriguez (13. Juli 2015)

Anhang...


----------



## Wetteraua_Baua (13. Juli 2015)

D.Rodriguez schrieb:


> Weiß welchen Trail Du meinst.
> Leider hängt dort seit letzter Woche ein Schild "Achtung, dieser Bereich wird Videoüberwacht". Plus ein nettes Schreiben vom Hessenforst.
> 
> Wenn Du den Einstieg suchst, lauf das Ding doch einfach mal hoch
> ...


Danke für die Schnelle Antwort! Den Trail kenne ich ja schon, aber hinter der Jagdhütte kann man sehen, wie von oben ein weiterer Trail runter kommt 

Echt scheiße, was Hessenforst da betreibt... Als erstes Kontrollen am Feldberg, jetzt das, und als nächstes kommt die selbst gebaute Strecke vom Turm Runter?  

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## D.Rodriguez (13. Juli 2015)

Achso, ja von weiter oben kommt noch ein Trail. An dessen Einstieg ist mein Bild aufgenommen.
Um dorthin zu kommen musst Du noch eins weiter oben vom Jagdhaus rechts rein. Dann kommt irgendwann eine olle "Statue" oder so.
Da links runter und dann den nächsten Weg links hoch. Der Einstieg ist nicht ganz so einfach zu sehen / zu finden.
Und jetzt eben auch abgesperrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (13. Juli 2015)

Die Schilder auf dem Foto stehen am Mainzer Kopf, nicht an der Welle. Noch 

Baua, ich schick Dir 'ne PN.


----------



## Maui_Jim (13. Juli 2015)

yoobee schrieb:


> Die Schilder auf dem Foto stehen am Mainzer Kopf, nicht an der Welle. Noch
> 
> Baua, ich schick Dir 'ne PN.


An der Welle sind auch die Schilder mitsamt Flatterband!
Das obige Bild ist vom Mainzer Kopf, das stimmt. In der Nähe der Autobahnbrücke in Rosbach is nochn Trail gesperrt! Macht im Moment keinen Spaß da oben...


----------



## yoobee (13. Juli 2015)

OK... schon jemand'ne Kamera entdeckt?


----------



## Louis1979 (13. Juli 2015)

D.Rodriguez schrieb:


> Anhang...


Ja.... dieser Bereich wird Videoüberwacht... Satellitenvideo?
Die Wanderer marschieren kreuz und quer, werfen stellenweise Ihren Müll in den Wald und wir dürfen nicht einmal auf ein paar ausgefahrenen Strecken "radeln"... Ein Witz jagt mal wieder den anderen.


----------



## Maui_Jim (13. Juli 2015)

Kamera haben wir keine entdeckt...
Mal gespannt wann der Film ins Kino kommt
Ob die die GPS-Tracker ausspionieren?


----------



## Wetteraua_Baua (13. Juli 2015)

Alles klar... bei so vielen tollen Nachrichten und dem Wetter fällt die Tour heute dann doch ins Wasser... (mehr wegen den Sperrungen als dem Wasser). Mal gucken wie lange es dauert bis ich die Geschichte von dem Jungen, der Lieber zu Hause gammelt als sich sportlich zu betätigen erzählen kann



pastajunkie schrieb:


> In der Nähe der Autobahnbrücke in Rosbach is nochn Trail gesperrt! Macht im Moment keinen Spaß da oben...



meinst du den der quasi direkt an der Brücke rauskommt?


----------



## Maui_Jim (13. Juli 2015)

Wetteraua_Baua schrieb:


> meinst du den der quasi direkt an der Brücke rauskommt?



Yep


----------



## yoobee (13. Juli 2015)

Die Rohrpost?? Also vom Wellenende zur Brücke. Das ist ein befestigter Weg, den dürfen die höchtens temporär sperren, wenn sie Bäume fällen. Sonst:


----------



## Maui_Jim (13. Juli 2015)

Nee, ein anderer Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (13. Juli 2015)

Die Sperrungen sind wohl eher eine logische Konsequenz als Willkür. Mal ganz ehrlich: Wie intelligent muss man eigentlich sein, dass alle (illegal) angelegten Trails inzwischen auch noch in der Hike & Bikemap eingetragen werden und sich dann darüber beschweren, dass der Forst das Spiel nicht mitspielt? Wenn man diese Trails in einem öffentlichen Forum diskutiert und die noch kartographisch für jeden zugängig macht, dann muss man auch mit der Konsequenz leben. Danke an die GoPro und GPSies Fraktion!


----------



## yoobee (13. Juli 2015)

Natürlich muss man das nicht öffentlich machen. Aber das ist kein Argument!

Sollen wir einfach nur froh sein, dass irgendwer irgendwann mal Forst- und Wanderwege angelegt hat, und wir diese gnädigerweise nutzen dürfen?? Wenn überhaupt, siehe BaWü... Nur, weil die Scheißgesetze der Zeit hinterherhängen und von einer egozentrischen Lobby gemacht werden? Ist der Wald primär dem Menschen zugängliche Natur, oder Wirtschaftsraum? Und immer das Argument mit dem Wild, wie auch jetzt wieder auf den Schildern! Vorgeschobener Schwachsinn! Und die Fußgänger stören natürlich nix. Und die Harvester auch nicht. Gehen auch ganz behutsam mit dem Boden um.

LMAA!!!


----------



## nrgmac (13. Juli 2015)

Ach Yoobee..... Atmen!
Die Sperrungen belaufen sich bis dato auf "neuerliche" Trails, welche niemals abgesprochen, genehmigt, geduldet oder sonst irgendwas waren.
Bei dem verbleibenden Streckenangebot können wir hier am Winterstein echt nicht meckern. Klar, besser geht immer, aber nicht durch illegale Bauten. Das bringt nur Frust und der Forst sitzt derzeit sicher am längeren Hebel. Ich würde mal behaupten, dass 90% der Leute die hier hauptsächlich rummosern werder einem Verein noch sonst einer IG angehören. Die Kohlen dürfen immer nur die anderen aus dem Feuer holen und selber hält man sich an nix....


----------



## m.hilberg (13. Juli 2015)

... also ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Förster abends bei GPSies nach Trails suchen, die kennen ihr Revier in der Regel so gut, dass das absolut nicht nötig ist. Biken ist halt in den letzten Jahren populärer geworden, was dazu geführt hat, dass die Förster immer häufiger das erleben, was sie als "Hausfriedensbruch" empfinden: Böse Biker dringen in ihren Privatbesitz ein.


----------



## Maui_Jim (13. Juli 2015)

Die pösen Biker, die pösen...



nrgmac schrieb:


> Ich würde mal behaupten, dass 90% der Leute die hier hauptsächlich rummosern werder einem Verein noch sonst einer IG angehören. Die Kohlen dürfen immer nur die anderen aus dem Feuer holen und selber hält man sich an nix....



Wie meinst du das denn, wer sind denn die Vereine und IGs? Da gibt es immer mal wieder einen Versuch von ein paar Leuten, was man so mitbekommt. Aber ob die da die Kohlen aus dem Feuer holen wage ich zu bezweifeln...


----------



## trailjo (13. Juli 2015)

D.Rodriguez schrieb:


> fahre ich jetzt wieder mit dem Motorrad. Scheint ja mittlerweile beides gleich-illegal zu sein, nur dass das Moped viel mehr Spass macht und die chance erwischt zu werden nochmal um ein vielfaches geringer ist. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen...



Dann schon mal vielen Dank fürs Trail-Zerwühlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (13. Juli 2015)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das denn, wer sind denn die Vereine und IGs? Da gibt es immer mal wieder einen Versuch von ein paar Leuten, was man so mitbekommt. Aber ob die da die Kohlen aus dem Feuer holen wage ich zu bezweifeln...



Auch wenn ich nicht mit allem einverstanden bin was die dimb so von sich gibt, so glaube ich, dass Du Dir heute ohne den Einsatz von Kleinjohann & Co. in Hessen ein anderes Hobby suchen könntest.
Das meine ich damit!

Ach und noch was. Nur weil ich für teuer Geld einen Geländewagen gekauft habe, darf ich noch lange nicht mit dem Ding irgendwo durch den Wald brettern oder mich darüber beschweren , dass nicht einer noch mehr Straßen baut. Soviel zum "Hausfriedensbruch".  Bei solchen Aussagen ist es kein Wunder, dass man als MTBler an offizieller Stelle immer nur angefeindet wird.


----------



## Louis1979 (14. Juli 2015)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Ach und noch was. Nur weil ich für teuer Geld einen Geländewagen gekauft habe, darf ich noch lange nicht mit dem Ding irgendwo durch den Wald brettern oder mich darüber beschweren , dass nicht einer noch mehr Straßen baut. Soviel zum "Hausfriedensbruch".  Bei solchen Aussagen ist es kein Wunder, dass man als MTBler an offizieller Stelle immer nur angefeindet wird.


Aber wenn ich mir tolles Equipment von Jack Wolfskin und Co. zulege darf ich das?
Die meisten Wege/Trails, welche von Bikern befahren werden, wurden zu 90% vorher von Wanderern "geschaffen", so ist es jedesfalls bei uns (LDK).


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Juli 2015)

die arguemente contra vereine haben sooooooo einen bart. gähn!


----------



## nrgmac (14. Juli 2015)

Yop! "Die Wanderer und Harvester dürfen das" aber auch....


----------



## oldrizzo (14. Juli 2015)

Förstern und Jägern sind auch die Wanderer und Geocacher ein Dorn im Auge, weil die tlw. wirklich überall rumkriechen. Nur weil man da als Biker nicht so viel mitbekommt heisst das nicht, dass es keine Probleme gibt. Und die Sache mit den Harvestern..... ich könnte auch meinen Rasen sensen, nutze aber einen Rasenmäher, auch wenn es meinem Nachbarn evtl. nicht passt. Es ist eben mein Garten.


----------



## Slow (14. Juli 2015)

yoobee schrieb:


> OK... schon jemand'ne Kamera entdeckt?



Nö, aber hab mich auch an die Sperrung gehalten. 
Sie müssten ja die Strom u. Datenversorgung der Kamera sicherstellen. Das ist gar nicht so einfach.
Es gibt z.B. Wildkameras mit Bewegungsmelder, aber die Bilder sind auch nicht der Knaller.


Ich habe mich gewundert, dass der besagte Trail überhaupt so lange auf war.
Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Förster sich an den PC setzen und die Touren ausfindig machen.
Ich habe als Ortsunkundiger direkt die Einstiege zu den Trails gesehen... und das von Fortstraßen aus.


Anderes Thema: Ich habe des öfteren Wildschwein (mit Jungtieren) am hellichten Tag in Sichtweite neben mir gehabt - und nein, es war nicht auf Pfaden, sondern auf breiten Fortstwegen. Gab es da schon mal Probleme mit attakierenden Säuen? (-;


----------



## nrgmac (14. Juli 2015)

Ja, ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her.
War wohl eine Problemsau. 
In den letzten fünf Jahren habe ich nichts mehr dergleichen gehört.


----------



## trailjo (17. Juli 2015)

Es sind wohl zu schnell zuviele neue Strecken entstanden. Da haben Försters das Gefühl bekommen, die Reißleine ziehen zu müssen.


----------



## .t1mo (22. Juli 2015)

Gibt es hierzu Neuigkeiten? Wellentrail und Mainzer Kopf noch immer abgesperrt? Rohrpost aber offen?


----------



## Maui_Jim (22. Juli 2015)

Laut Info eines Kollegen wurde ein Biker von einem Förster in Begleitung von Polizei auf dem Winterstein angehalten und zu einem Bußgeld von 25 Tacken verbrummt. Stimmt das? Oder is das nur Panikmache?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wetteraua_Baua (9. August 2015)

Ist die Lage am Winterstein noch immer so grottig? Ich war jetzt 3 Wochen verhindert und wollte wieder mal ne Runde drehen...


----------



## trailjo (9. August 2015)

Die Schilder sind teilweise entfernt worden, damit sind die neu gebauten Trails aber immer noch nicht legal.


----------



## Maui_Jim (9. August 2015)

trailjo schrieb:


> Die Schilder sind teilweise entfernt worden, damit sind die neu gebauten Trails aber immer noch nicht legal.


Welche neu gebauten Trails, sind doch alles alte Hüte die mit Wegweisern versehen worden sind...
Kannte ich was noch nicht, neue Trails?


----------



## trailjo (9. August 2015)

Die Verbotsschilder mit Stafandrohung stehen/standen nur an Trails, die in den letzten (drei?) Jahren ohne Abstimmung mit dem Forst gebaut wurden. Nicht an bestehenden Wanderwegen und nicht am "offiziellen" Teil des Bembelshot. Habe dort zumindest keine gesehen.


----------



## Slow (10. August 2015)

Moin,

wer Lust hat um Friedberg - vor allem Winterstein - mit mir eine Runde zu drehen kann sich ja mal melden.

Kenne mich noch nicht so gut hier aus, war aber schon öfters am winterstein trails fahren. Fahre gerade ein 140mm HT als Trailbike irgendwo zwischen XC bergauf und AM/ED bergab ohne Sprünge und dicke Protektoren. Kondition ist gut, kann aber auch entspannt sein. Hauptsache Waldwege.
Bin 26 Jahre alt und hab die nächsten 3 Wochen vor allem unter der Woche Zeit. Danach mal schauen.

VG,
Simon


----------



## trailjo (11. August 2015)

Kannst dich ja mal hier http://asc-marathon-friedberg.jimdo.com/mountainbiking melden (Mailkontakt unten auf der Seite).
Wir fahren normalerweise Sonntag morgens, aber auch mal unter der Woche eine Feierabendrunde. Start ist in der Heinrich-Busold-Straße.


----------



## trailjo (12. August 2015)

Slow schrieb:


> wer Lust hat um Friedberg - vor allem Winterstein - mit mir eine Runde zu drehen kann sich ja mal melden.



Morgen, 18:30, ab Heinrich-Busold-Straße 49 [50°20'26.7"N 8°44'43.2"E]. Lockere Runde Richtung Rosbach.


----------



## T-Schwalheimer (20. August 2015)

Servus,

bin der Tobi, 23, Student aus Bad Nauheim und ganz neu am Start. Vor 2 Wochen das neue Bike gekauft und jetzt auf Erkundungstour. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal. Fahre ganz gerne Touren durch die Wetterau aber auch auf den Winterstein.


----------



## donvito22 (16. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen. Ich fahre öfters mal zum Winterstein da es von Friedrichsdorf aus eine sehr schöne Strecke ist. Gibt es hier Leute aus Friedrichsdorf die auch gerne diese Strecke fahren ? Ich würde mich auch über Tipps rund um den Winterstein freuen. z.b welche Trails für Anfänger gut sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.Sanchezz (27. September 2015)

da ham sich die Forst-Jungs ja schön ausgetobt die Woche... fast ALLE Trails mit umgesägten "Bäumen" und Baumteilen versperrt, ca. alle 20m von oben bis unten... einige Stein-Kicker abgebaut..
heute einige Gruppen engagierte MTB'ler getroffen die wieder aufgeräumt haben. Nettes Zusatz-Training, toller Teamgeist, große Bäume z.T. mit 6..7 Mann aus mehreren Gruppen zusammen weg getragen 
würde mal behaupten 80% ist wieder flüssig befahrbar 

Falls einer vom Forst mitliest.... Jungs.. das war wirklich unterste Schublade.
Lasst doch so n Müll. Die meisten Wege sind doch älter als ihr im Gewerbe seid.
Und wenn Brutzeit oder Krötenwanderung oder was auch immer ist, Flatterband und vernünftige Hinweisschilder an die wirklich kritischen Stellen, ich unterstelle 9 von 10 MTBlern die Intelligenz das zu akzeptieren und zu umfahren. Gibt ja teilweise wirklich sensible Abschnitte,
Heute hattet ihr nicht "den einen" der dann trozdem durch ballert, sondern Hundert, die kopfschüttelnd aufgeräumt haben.
Bei dieser Gelegenheit Grüße an alle "Mitwirkenden"!
Wir haben durchweg nette, vernünftige Freizeitsportler in allen Altersklassen (größtenteils geschätzt 40+, also absolut das Rowdy-Alter - liebe Forstler) aus allen Städten und Gemeiden rund um den Winterstein getroffen.


----------



## oldrizzo (27. September 2015)

beratungsresistent sind die herren von hessen- und bundesforst. wobei ich meine, die betroffenen gebiete liegen im hoheitsbereich vom bundesforst. dann wäre herr uwe gerhard (uwe/punkt/gerhardt/ät/bundesimmobilien/punkt/de) der ansprechpartner. der rotkreuz wanderweg war auch betroffen. komische welt... naturschutz mit der brechstange. seit 1998 hat sich nichts geändert, gar nichts. kackbratzen!


----------



## Wetteraua_Baua (27. September 2015)

Musste ich heute auch feststellen, aber als ich durch bin, war wohl schon viel weg geräumt^^
Dafür musste man selbst auf den inoffiziellen Trails aufpassen dass man keinen Pilzsammler umfährt 
Aber aus den Bäumen lassen sich doch bestimmt noch ein paar schöne Anlieger und Kicker bauen


----------



## cleiende (8. Dezember 2015)

Letztes Wochenende war ich nach langer Zeit mal wieder Richtung Winterstein unterwegs. Ich hoffe sehr, daß demjenigen, der massig Holz auf den Limesweg gelegt hat, ordentlich einer abgegangen ist bei dem Gedanken an all die Radfahrer die er damit glaubte aufhalten zu können...
Dann hätte sich die Mühe ja für ihn gelohnt


----------



## Wetteraua_Baua (6. April 2016)

Mittlerweile scheint der Bembelshot ja ein wahrer Hotspot für die Endurofahrer mit ca. 200kg und 50ps zu sein... erklär mir mal einer, wieso die einen trail, auf dem auch immer wieder gewandert wird langfahren, obwohl es in der Gegend auch viel steilere Hänge abseits der gängigen Routen gibt


----------



## yoobee (6. April 2016)

Das sind wohl leider verzweifelte Idioten, die nix Passendes zum Fahren finden. Ich bin ja tolerant, aber da hört der Spaß echt auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (6. April 2016)

Das Problem ist doch nicht neu. Grüne Hölle, Limes, A-Line....  über all sind diese Spuren und das schon über Jahre...


----------



## R_2_D_2 (10. Mai 2016)

servus zusammen. da hat sich am winterstein über das wochenende ja jemand mächtig ins zeug gelegt und die kicker teilweise auseinander gebaut und die stämme in die anlieger und die wege geworfen. teilweise merkt man erst das was fehlt wenn es zu spät ist. oberhalb von dem steinfeld hängt auch ein tarnnetz im baum, möglicherweise ist da ne kamera drunter, konnte das nicht so genau erkennen. augen auf leute...


----------



## oldrizzo (11. Mai 2016)

Reparabel oder mit schweren Maschinen vorgegangen? Forstarbeiter machen es meist „richtig", d.h. wenn die eine Strecke platt machen, ist die danach auch platt. Andernfalls waren es vermutlich Übereifrige mit Frust im Bauch und Druck im Kopf.


----------



## nrgmac (11. Mai 2016)

Eher letzteres. 
Der Forst hat dafür sonst ganz schön zugeschlagen. Rotkreuzweg ist platt und die Spuren auf Limes, Tannenhoftrail und Panzer-Ex werden wohl noch über Jahre zu sehen sein.


----------



## yoobee (11. Mai 2016)

Wir gucken nachher mal nach, vermutlich (hoffentlich!) meint R2D2 nur unsere aktuellen Umbauten 

@nrgmac - Die fetten Spuren auf dem Tannenhoftrail find ich cool, viel spaßiger jetzt


----------



## nrgmac (11. Mai 2016)

Solange es trocken bleibt hasde recht, nur wehe es kommt mal wieder Regen. Die Spurrillen sind so stark verdichtet, da bleibt die Suppe stehen bis sie verdunstet.


----------



## yoobee (12. Mai 2016)

Das stimmt! Aber bei Nässe fahr ich das Schlammding dann eh net 

Also am Shot gab es tatsächlich "Defekte"  Ich hatte erst den Verdacht, die MXer wären zu heftig da rüber, aber irgendwie lagen einige Stämme von Absprung- und Landekanten wie weggelegt. Am zweiten großen Anlieger lag ein dicker daneben, auf der linken Linie waren zwei Kickerkanten kaputt, auch am neuen Double, und der große Stamm in der Landung des ersten großen Sprungs lag daneben. 

WTF?


----------



## R_2_D_2 (12. Mai 2016)

ja genau, diese dinge meinte ich. freitag war noch alles ok. muss sich jemand am we daran aufgegeilt haben.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (18. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## Slowmaster (24. Mai 2016)

...und Nagelfallen gibt´s ebenfalls wieder bzw. immernoch. Bin den Tannenhoftrail runter und habe danach einen ca. 1 cm langen spitzen Metallstift aus dem Vorderrad operiert... Muss wohl auf einem Brett fixiert worden sein, ist beim drüberfahren abgebrochen und im Mantel stecken geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

dreht morgen jemand eine Runde? Würde mich, bei moderatem Tempo bergauf, gern mal dranhängen und die Gegend erkunden.

Besten Gruß,
Hagen


----------



## nrgmac (7. September 2016)

Heute mit dem Wuffel unterwegs gewesen. 
Sieht derzeit, abgesehen von den ganzen Rückeschneisen im Wildkatzenpfad und an der A-Line, alles ganz gut aus.
Auf der Holzturmabfahrt ein paar Reste von einem zersägten Hochsitz weggeräumt. Die o.g. Nagelfalle hat sich sicher ebenfalls aus einem verrottenden Bauwerk im oberen Teil des Tannenhoftrails gelöst.


----------



## nrgmac (9. Oktober 2016)

Ganz neu auf dem Hauptweg zwischen Tannenhof und Ockstadt


----------



## Louis1979 (10. Oktober 2016)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Ganz neu auf dem Hauptweg zwischen Tannenhof und Ockstadt
> Anhang anzeigen 536114 Anhang anzeigen 536115 Anhang anzeigen 536114


Sieht mir sehr nach einer temporären Sache aus, da jetzt ja wieder Waldarbeiten anstehen und auch Fußgänger den Weg nicht betreten dürfen.


----------



## cleiende (8. Februar 2017)

Am Sonntag, dem 20. Nov, habe ich am späten Vormittag eine Gruppe aus Friedberg am Kuhkopf an der Hütte getroffen. Die Truppe wird sich dran erinnern, es gab Käse & Champagner.
Könntet Ihr Euch bitte mal melden, Danke!


----------



## nrgmac (8. Februar 2017)

Käse und Puffbrause? Was ist nur mit der Jugend heute los?


----------



## cleiende (5. Dezember 2017)

Oh, jetzt erst gesehen:
ad 1) Die Jugend.... meinst Du meine Söhne? Bei mit ist die 5 vorne dran.
ad 2) Puffbrause. Geht es noch? Puffbrause oder Nuttendiesel, das war nie Champagner, immer nur Sekt. Champagner gab es nicht im Puff sondern im Privatapartment. Als Taxifahrer erworbene Fachkenntnis ;-)

Übigens schön zu sehen daß die Konflikte am Winterstein deutlich geringer zu sein scheinen als in der Region Feldberg - Altkönig - Sandplacken - Hohemark


----------



## :Brian (7. Dezember 2017)

cleiende schrieb:


> Übigens schön zu sehen daß die Konflikte am Winterstein deutlich geringer zu sein scheinen als in der Region Feldberg - Altkönig - Sandplacken - Hohemark



Ich bin am Winterstein oft unterwegs, in vielen Jahren hab ich da eigentlich nur einen "Konflikt" erlebt, und das war ein sturköpfiger Mitvierziger, der partout auf einem Trail keinen Schritt zur Seite machen wollte.


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Februar 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/winterstein-trails-termine-fragen-und-antworten.866465/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (24. Februar 2018)

Weiß jemand was näheres zur Füßgängerbrücke an der A5 vor der Raststätte Wetterau?
Die war heute (24.02.2018) jedenfalls abgesperrt. Ist da eine längere Sanierung o.ä. geplant?


----------



## nrgmac (24. Februar 2018)

War vor Wochen ein Bericht in der WZ. Das Teil wird saniert wegen statischen Problemen und Fahrbahnerweiterung von drei auf vier Spuren.


----------



## yoobee (25. Februar 2018)

Ja, aber warum sperren die Idioten die Brücke schon Monate vorher, ohne das irgendwas passiert?!? :-(
Statische Probleme, wo nur Fußgänger und Biker drüber gehen... Quark.
Musste damals den ganzen Weg zurück.


----------



## nrgmac (25. Februar 2018)

Wird wohl Hessen Mobil für zuständig sein und die suchen derzeit noch Brückenbau Ingenieure. Könnte also noch ein wenig dauern.
Evtl. haben die die Statik mit der "Altes Fett am Stiel" Kampfsportgruppe berechnet.


----------



## Little74 (23. April 2018)

Hallo , das habe ich Anfang des Jahres als Antwort bekommen :

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage bei Hessen Mobil. Gerne lassen wir Ihnen dazu die nachfolgenden Informationen zukommen.
An der Fußwegeüberführung über die A 5 bei Friedberg/Ockstadt  wurden erhebliche Schädigungen festgestellt.
Hierbei ist die gesamte Konstruktion stark korrodiert, insbesondere auch das Brückengeländer. Daher konnte die Sicherheit für die Fußgänger nicht mehr gewährleistet werden und die Fußgängerbrücke musste umgehend bis auf weiteres gesperrt werden.
Die weiteren Schritte zur Instandsetzung der Brücke wurden bereits eingeleitet.
Das Geländer wird voraussichtlich Anfang des kommenden Jahres zunächst abgebaut, um dann in einem Werk wieder fachgerecht instandgesetzt zu werden. 

Ein konkretes Datum zur Aufhebung der Sperrung können wir Ihnen zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt jedoch leider noch nicht nennen.

Wir hoffen, Ihnen mit den Ausführungen dennoch vorerst weitergeholfen zu haben.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
im Auftrag

Christine Rose


Hessen Mobil
Straßen- und Verkehrsmanagement
- Büro des Regionalen Bevollmächtigten Mittelhessen -

Vogelsbergstraße 51
63679 Schotten

Tel.: 06044/609 244
Fax: 06044/609 215
[email protected]


----------



## yoobee (23. April 2018)

Meinen die jetzt Anfang 2019??? Dann wird es Zeit, die Sperre abzureißen  Ich brauch kein Geländer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (23. April 2018)

Besonders schön ist auch, dass der Landwirt auf der Hasselheck-Seite jetzt auch noch der Meinung ist er müsse den letzten verblieben Weg sperren und die Leute mit seinem T5 jagen. Jetzt bleibt nur die Brücke oder den gesperrten Forstweg  nutzen bzw. über Ockstadt fahren..


----------



## Little74 (23. April 2018)

Ich habe die nette Dame nochmal angeschrieben.
Mal sehen was da zurück kommt.


----------



## yoobee (23. April 2018)

Gut.
Wobei ich die Brücke momentan nicht vermisse, da der Dschungel-Trail ja in katastrophalem Zustand ist 
Ich fahre dann die Brücke nach Ockscht und über die Betonstraße zu unserem kleinen Spot an der Nordseite des alten Übungsplatzes.


----------



## LuckZero (24. April 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Besonders schön ist auch, dass der Landwirt auf der Hasselheck-Seite jetzt auch noch der Meinung ist er müsse den letzten verblieben Weg sperren und die Leute mit seinem T5 jagen. Jetzt bleibt nur die Brücke oder den gesperrten Forstweg  nutzen bzw. über Ockstadt fahren..



Mit dem haben die Leute vom Reiterhof auch so ihre Probleme. Der hat doch einen an der Waffel


----------



## nrgmac (24. April 2018)

Die Frage ist, ob er wirklich berechtigt ist diesen Weg zu sperren und wer da als Aufsichtsbehörde drüber sitzt.


----------



## LuckZero (24. April 2018)

Guude, so weit ich weiß gehören die Wege dem Besitzer vom Hofgut Hasselheck (unterhalb vom Gestüt Hasselheck). Der hat ja auch einen Weg mitten im Feld asphaltieren lassen. Ich bekomme das nur am Rande mit, da ja der Weg Richtung Ockstadt zeitweise mit nem Stück Bauzaun geschlossen war...doof für die Reiter vom Gestüt Hasselheck. Wahrscheinlich würde er gerne Natodraht um sein Land ziehen

Auf Satellite Maps kannst dir das gut anschauen.


----------



## Mork vom Ork (30. April 2018)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Besonders schön ist auch, dass der Landwirt auf der Hasselheck-Seite jetzt auch noch der Meinung ist er müsse den letzten verblieben Weg sperren und die Leute mit seinem T5 jagen. Jetzt bleibt nur die Brücke oder den gesperrten Forstweg  nutzen bzw. über Ockstadt fahren..


Was erwartest du von einem chronisch Glyphosatabhängigen...da sind wohl essentielle Hirnareale schon lange tot.


----------



## Little74 (14. Mai 2018)

Eben kam eine Antwort Mail zur Fußgängerbrücke : 

Sehr geehrter Herr ....

gerne möchten wir auf Ihre Anfrage zu der Fußgängerbrücke über die A 5 bei Friedberg/Ockstadt zurückkommen. 

Im Frühjahr diesen Jahres hatten wir sowohl im Rahmen einer Pressekonferenz, als auch im Rahmen von Straßenbaukonferenzen mit den Bürgermeistern der Städte/Gemeinden des Wetteraukreises über die wichtigsten geplanten Baumaßnahmen in diesem Jahr informiert. Darin enthalten war auch die Instandsetzung der Fußgängerbrücke bei Ockstadt.

Wie in der Fachkonferenz angekündigt, möchten wir Ihnen gerne mitteilen, dass die Arbeiten ab August 2018 durchgeführt werden. Die grundhafte Instandsetzung erfolgt dabei dann zentral im Werk.  Zudem waren im Vorfeld verschiedene formelle Verfahrensschritte einzuhalten. 

Wir hoffen Ihnen mit den Angaben weitergeholfen zu haben.


----------



## Little74 (14. Mai 2018)

Herr Gangel , der Besitzer vom Hofgut Haselheck , also nicht das Gestüt Haselheck sperrt alle Wege , da er Sie für sich einnimmt.
Er setzt sich wohl gegen alles und jeden durch , selbst gegen das Denkmalschutzamt.
Soll wohl ein Dach in falschen Farben etc. gedeckt haben und baut nicht zurück.
Ist ihm alles egal , hat wohl genug Geld in Frankfurt gemacht und spielt jetzt Großgrundbesitzer nachdem er das Hofgut gekauft hat.
Ist aber kein "echter" Landwirt , also zieht bitte nicht über alle Landwirte her.


----------



## yoobee (15. Mai 2018)

Irgendwie hab ich ein komisches Gefühl bei der Brücke. Wenn die wirklich so korrodiert ist, besteht doch für die Autos eine viel größere Gefahr, als für die wenigen Fußgänger?? Das Geländer fällt doch eher bei den Vibrationen oder der Windlast runter, als wenn sich mal einer degegen lehnt...? Da ist doch Gefahr im Verzug, und es müsste sofort was passieren, und nicht erst ein Jahr später!?! 

Irgendjemand will vielleicht nicht, dass der Weg benutzt wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Little74 (16. Mai 2018)

yoobee schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich ein komisches Gefühl bei der Brücke. Wenn die wirklich so korrodiert ist, besteht doch für die Autos eine viel größere Gefahr, als für die wenigen Fußgänger?? Das Geländer fällt doch eher bei den Vibrationen oder der Windlast runter, als wenn sich mal einer degegen lehnt...? Da ist doch Gefahr im Verzug, und es müsste sofort was passieren, und nicht erst ein Jahr später!?!
> 
> Irgendjemand will vielleicht nicht, dass der Weg benutzt wird...



Das sehe ich ähnlich.
Und in der ersten Mail war ja von Anfang des Jahres zu lesen.
Die Korrosion an der Brücke wird ja nicht weniger ...


----------



## GagelRVDH (17. September 2018)

Kann mir jemand mal kurz ne PN senden und schreiben, wo diese "Grüne Hölle" ist, falls es sie noch gibt. Jetzt bin ich irgendwie neugierig, nachdem sie mehrmals erwähnt wurde


----------



## nrgmac (17. September 2018)

Die hat geschlossen.


----------



## moerk (11. Februar 2019)

Mal ein paar Impressionen aus der Welle....

Was sind das für Menschen (Mit kleinen Kindern), die an so einer Stelle ihren Müll entsorgen? 
Schmeisst es doch an den Wanderparkplätzen raus, wie die anderen asozialen auch....aber doch nicht mitten im Wald an einem sensiblen Trail!


----------



## Lucafabian (11. März 2019)

moerk schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Impressionen aus der Welle....
> 
> Was sind das für Menschen (Mit kleinen Kindern), die an so einer Stelle ihren Müll entsorgen?
> Schmeisst es doch an den Wanderparkplätzen raus, wie die anderen asozialen auch....aber doch nicht mitten im Wald an einem sensiblen Trail!
> ...


Aufheben und korrekt entsorgen!


----------



## yoobee (11. März 2019)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Aufheben und korrekt entsorgen!





Klar, hat ja jeder immer einen großen Rucksack für den Müll der Idioten dabei...


----------



## speedy77xyz (29. Juli 2019)

WZ berichtet zum thema Scherben am Winterstein:









						Scherbenleger am Mountainbike-Trail am Winterstein
					

Auf der Mountainbike-Strecke rund um den Winterstein legt ein Unbekannter regelmäßig Scherben und Nägel aus.




					www.wetterauer-zeitung.de


----------



## Deleted 195305 (30. Juli 2019)

speedy77xyz schrieb:


> WZ berichtet zum thema Scherben am Winterstein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weiß jemand, ob die Polizei das ernst nimmt und Spuren sichert? Das sind ja mindestens versuchte Körperverletzungen. Auf den Gläsern könnten Fingerabdrücke sein und die sind ja schön im Ausweis gespeichert bei vielen.


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Juli 2019)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob die Polizei das ernst nimmt und Spuren sichert? Das sind ja mindestens versuchte Körperverletzungen. Auf den Gläsern könnten Fingerabdrücke sein und die sind ja schön im Ausweis gespeichert bei vielen.



....das ist die Frage, die ich mir auch stelle. Auf Mails reagieren die Damen und Herren auf jeden Fall nicht. Es gabe aber eine Begehung vor Ort, im Jahr 2018 nachdem die ersten Scherben etc. ausgelegt wurde. Im Rahmen dessen wurden auch Beweisstücke sichergestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turm (3. Juni 2020)

Die Butzbacher Zeitung fällt in den letzten Monaten regelrecht durch eine MTB Kampagne in unserer Nachbarschaft auf. Heute erneut auch online abrufbar "Politik und Verwaltung ist gefragt". Wenn der Verfasser "MR" die Person ist, die ich damit verbinde, sollte die Butzbacher Zeitung auch schreiben, dass es sich dabei um eine eigene Meinung gegen MTBler und eine Vertretung von Interessen von Wald-butzbach.de und der CDU handelt.


Gegen illegale Bauten an sinnfreien Stellen kann man durchaus sein. Auch am Winterstein. Ich frage mich aktuell auch, warum am Ausgang BS, rechts weg hinten mitten im Wald gebaut wird? Dazu noch eine Sitzgelegenheit mit Feuerstelle unter der Bäumen...
Oder der Trail nach Ockscht. Noch ein Anlieger, noch eine Anfahrt zur neuen Schanze...


----------



## yoobee (3. Juni 2020)

Turm schrieb:


> Gegen illegale Bauten an sinnfreien Stellen kann man durchaus sein. Auch am Winterstein. Ich frage mich aktuell auch, warum am Ausgang BS, rechts weg hinten mitten im Wald gebaut wird? Dazu noch eine Sitzgelegenheit mit Feuerstelle unter der Bäumen...
> Oder der Trail nach Ockscht. Noch ein Anlieger, noch eine Anfahrt zur neuen Schanze...



Du meinst am Ende vom BDuro rechts hoch an den Gruben? 'ne Feuerstelle? Kenne nur den Step-Up. 
Mein kleiner Trail dort ist längst wieder verblichen...

Die Anlieger am Karl sind zumindest gut zu fahren. Obwohl der Reiz ja war, schnell durch offene Kurven zu kommen.
Da ist wohl die nächste Generation Biker am Buddeln.  ?


----------



## speedy77xyz (16. Juni 2020)

Turm schrieb:


> Wenn der Verfasser "MR" die Person ist, die ich damit verbinde, sollte die Butzbacher Zeitung auch schreiben, dass es sich dabei um eine eigene Meinung gegen MTBler und eine Vertretung von Interessen von Wald-butzbach.de und der CDU handelt.



Richtig erkannt und Mitglied in der Stadtverordneten-Versammlung.


In den letzten Wochen sind dadurch einige Leserbriefe (pro und Contra) in der Zeitung veröffentlich worden. Dadurch ist Bewegung in das Thema gekommen und ein paar mehr Hinweise-Tafel mit Flatterband im Wald aufgestellt worden.

Hier der Artikel von „MR“:

https://butzbacher-zeitung.de/politik-und-verwaltung-sind-gefragt/

Einer der Leserbriefe zum Thema wurde Online gestellt:

https://butzbacher-zeitung.de/leserbriefe-dankeschoen-ihr-boesen-mountainbiker/


----------



## oldrizzo (30. Juni 2020)

Gude,

am heutigen nachmittag trafen sich einige Kollegen des Trailbau-Teams der MTB-Trails-Winterstein mit Vertreter/innen von HessenForst und dem Bundesforst.

Thema waren die andauernden Sachbeschädigungen / sinnloser Vandalismus sowie die Feuerstellen an verschiedenen Stellen unseres Waldes.

Mich persönlich interessiert gar nicht, wer persönlich für den Mist verantwortlich ist. Allerdings gibt es Indizien, die dafür sprechen, dass es Biker sind oder waren (Nähe/Umfeld von Trails).

Fangen wir mal mit den Feuerstellen an ... offenes Feuer ist im Wald verboten! Und das aus gutem Grund. Das ist ein absolutes no go! Ich habe keinen Bock demnächst zwischen abgebrannten Baumstümpfen herumzukurven. Die Schäden der Dürresommer und durch den Borkenkäfer reichen mir.

Sachbeschädigungen ... man mag von Hochständen halten was man will. Ab- und/oder Ansägen, umwerfen oder sonstwie beschädigen ist trotzdem Scheiße.

Die beschädigten Hochstände sowie die Feuerstellen befinden sich in unmittelbarer Nähe zu tlw. neu erschlossenen Trails, die ohne Einwilligung der Waldbesitzer angelegt worden sind. 

Der Punkt ist: durch solche Aktionen wird nicht nur der aktuelle Status Quo gefährdet, sondern auch alle Bemühungen, weitere Trails legalisieren zu lassen torpediert.

Auch das wieder an mehreren Stellen fleissig gebaut wird, ist keine vertrauensbildende Maßnahme.

Ach und noch was: der Wald ist keine Partymeile! Leere Flaschen, Einmalgrills etc. haben dort nichts zu suchen.


----------



## yoobee (18. August 2020)

Stand der Dinge: Alles offen und gut zu fahren am Winterstein  OK, Ebbelwoi ziemlich ausgebombt, wir haben heute zig Kilo Steine vom Trail geräumt... Das erste Laub fällt auch schon


----------



## LuckZero (20. August 2020)

yoobee schrieb:


> wir haben heute zig Kilo Steine vom Trail geräumt



Wieder ein Feature weniger....das klingelt so schön am Unterrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoobee (21. August 2020)

ok, ich pack dir einen Haufen neben die Line, da kannst du durchbrettern.
Rahmen geht ja noch, Schienbein ist unangenehm


----------



## yoobee (27. April 2021)

Hier mal der neueste Erguss der WZ. Man müsste ja antworten, aber das ist so albern, tendenziös und auch falsch (niemand sägt dort Bäume um oder baut Rampen aus Holz). Der Kackhaus als Retter der Natur und des Waldes... Der Typ hat so festgenagelte Scheuklappen, jede Diskussion vergeblich  . 
Wie kann man nur steile Hänge runterfahren, GEFÄHRLISCH!!!  Und @oldrizzo ist zum Bikerhasser mutiert 

So lange die Stadt oder der Forst hier keine Aktivitäten zeitigen, werden wir damit leben, und das Holz von den Trails räumen, das er aktuell wieder auslegt.


----------



## PembrokeVol (27. April 2021)

Harter Artikel - online auch hier: https://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/w...beet-biken-illegal-aber-beliebt-90476630.html

Der Ton ist wie in solchen Artikeln üblich recht tendenziös... Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es für das Fällen von Bäumen für illegale Strecken irgendwelche Belege gibt oder ob das einfach so in den Artikel übernommen würde.


----------



## nrgmac (27. April 2021)

Bäume fällt derzeit nur der Harvester und zwar in der Naturruhezone auf der anderen Seite zu den Waldteichen. 
Bei dem derzeitigen Besucheransturm steigt natürlich auch die Zahl der Deppen ins Unermessliche. Ist so, war so und wird wohl auch immer so sein.


----------



## oldrizzo (27. April 2021)

Ich füge, der Vollständigkeit halber, mal ein paar Takte zum Artikel hinzu, wenn ich schon zitiert werde.

Das die Strecken im Stadtwald schon ein paar Jahre alt sind, ist wahrlich kein Geheimnis. Aus meiner Sicht ist da auch nichts neues dazu gekommen. Von 1999 bis 2014 habe ich unterhalb vom Joberg gewohnt, das war meine Hausrunde.

Mein O-Ton bezüglich gefällter Bäume lautete: „Im Wald muss nichts gefällt werden, da liegt genug Totholz oder bereits geschlagenes Material herum.“ Weiterhin habe ich gesagt, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass da jemand Bäume fällt um sich Sprünge zu bauen. Und wenn, fände ich das assi.

Das angeblich viele Biker das Angebot am Winterstein nicht nutzen, habe ich nicht gesagt, sondern das inzwischen fast alle die ich kenne am Winterstein bauen und fahren, da es dort ein legales Angebot gibt.

Die höhere Idiotendichte auf Grund gesteigerter Frequenz und der Hinweis, das Radfahrer nicht per se die besseren Menschen sind, ist korrekt zitiert.

PS: Von der Stöckchen-Familie hatte ich Dir schon erzählt @yoobee , oder?


----------



## yoobee (28. April 2021)

Der Klühs hat einfach übernommen (und tendenziös formuliert und überspitzt), was der Backhaus erzählt hat. Ich hab keine Ahnung, wo und von wann das Foto links unten sein soll. Ich erkenne nix. Das kann schon Jahre alt sein; solch eine Rampe hab ich noch nirgends gesehen. Es gibt auf den Trails am Joberg nix Gebautes! Alles Natur. Ein paar mit Erde angehäufelte Baumstümpfe als Kicker. Kein Holz nirgends, schon gar nicht abgesägte Bäume. @nrgmac - die Harvester sind auch auf der Nordseite oberhalb Ni-Mö aktiv. Lädieren dabei auch die Kicker...

Was den erwähnten Limes angeht - noch eine Lüge, der geht gar nicht über den JoBerg. 
Ich hab auch noch keinen am JoBerg in Eishockey-Montur fahren sehen, das entspringt wohl seiner Fantasie als EC-Fan 
"viele Biker sind am Winterstein nicht interessiert" - was ein Schwachsinn! Warum ist da wohl alles so ausgefahren...
"Radfahrer sind keine besseren Menschen". Rhetorische Floskel von oldrizzo. Er hätte auch schreiben können "Nachts weiterhin dunkel". 
Es scheint ihn mächtig zu wurmen, dass wir steiler abfahren, als er laufen kann ; und dass Forst und Stadt das wohl alles egal ist... Hoffentlich bleibt das so. Praktisch gibt es nämlich keine Konflikte (bis auf den, dass er aktuell wieder Holz auf die Trails legt).

Und Müll sammeln Biker auch oft genug.


----------



## oldrizzo (28. April 2021)

Mit dem 'Limes' meint er vermutlich den aufgeschütteten Wall zur Weber-Hütte. Auch um dessen Befahrung wird seit Anfang der 2000er gestritten. Immer mal wieder. Mit Safety-Jacket habe ich am Joberg noch nie jemand fahren sehen, was aber nichts heisst.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (28. April 2021)

Diese Hetze wird sich auch totlaufen, sobald der Forst fertig hat und schlicht keine Bäume mehr da sind. Denn die Fichtenplantage war ja das einzige, was so ein wenig nach Natur aussah. Google maps ist übrigens ziemlich aktuell und hochaufgelöst über dem Taunus. Kann nur empfehlen sich mal von oben das Ausmaß der Rodungen anzusehen. Dazu werden im Wehrheimer Wald noch immer gesunde alten Eichen und co gefällt. Nur wegen der Verjüngung freilich.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (25. Februar 2022)

Grüße,

kann mit jemand sagen wie es im Moment am Winsterstein aussieht, wollte da am Weochenende mal wieder fahren, aber nach dem Sturm ist das jetzt für mich fraglich, obs überhaupt befahrbar ist?


----------



## nrgmac (25. Februar 2022)

Wald ist gesperrt und die Wege sind komplett durchweicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (26. Februar 2022)

Hm schade, danke für die Info.


----------



## WODAN (26. Februar 2022)

Alle Trails am besten erst einmal meiden. Man macht momentan mehr kaputt als man voran kommt ;-)


----------



## yoobee (2. März 2022)

Es sind halt auch dumme Ignoranten unterwegs. Ich hatte vorhin den Warnkegel vor den großen Hip gestellt, und mit dem Spaten die Spurrinnen etwas geglättet, da kommen zwei Dödel "Oh, ist ja neu!" und rollen einfach drüber   
Gerade in Steinerde bekommt man die Rillen schwer wieder raus.


----------



## LuckZero (9. März 2022)

Moin,

am kommenden Sonntag 13.03.2022 findet wieder der der Lauf "Rund um den Winterstein" statt. Die Marathon Strecke geht auch über den Steinkopf. Bitte etwas Rücksicht nehmen...einige Läufer die den Berg erklimmen werden schon "im Tunnel laufen"

Die Option, die Läufer den Äppler runter zu jagen wurde noch nicht besprochen

Viel Spaß am WE.










						Volkslauf Rund um den Winterstein
					

Der 45. Volkslauf "Rund um den Winterstein" findet am 12.03.2023 statt. Die Ausschreibung wird gegen Ende November veröffentlicht. Anmeldestart ist im laufe des Dezembers.




					asc-marathon-friedberg.jimdofree.com


----------



## LuckZero (15. Juli 2022)

Jetzt wird mit dem Wolf gefahren









						Ein Wolf streift durch die Wetterauer Wälder
					

Zuerst ist der Wolf im Wald bei Butzbach gesehen worden, wenig später in Ober-Mörlen und in Rosbach. Während die einen die Anwesenheit des Wolfs begrüßen, machen sich die anderen Sorgen.




					www.wetterauer-zeitung.de


----------

